# A Special New Member Welcome!



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
A little Snowshoe birdie has informed me that a number of new members might be immigrating from a different corner of the internet to this friendliest of all Cat Forums. I hope that those who've stopped in here will take a moment to say hello before bombarding the Cat Photo Galleries with pictures.

To the regular posters here: I know that these newcomers - despite most being American, and hence, not speaking much English - will be welcomed warmly just as I was a couple of years ago.

Friends - I believe that you'll like it here!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Hello. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Jcatbird

Hello! I am looking forward to exploring a wonderful site. Thank you for the welcome. I am sure it will take me a little bit of time to learn how to navigate everything but I am excited to begin.


----------



## huckybuck

Welcome everyone!! I think intros are needed lol - can we see photos and hear a bit about our new slaves joining us from afar?? 

Hope you enjoy the best (friendliest and kindest) cat forum in the universe!! 

We are a really super community who look out for each other and care for all our beautiful charges. We do disagree on a few things but try never to make it personal. 

Hope you find stuff of interest, help if you need it and have fun too. 

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Hi Jcatbird and Raysmyheart! I have no idea what I'm doing, but I guess I'll figure it out.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

@MaggieDemi @Jcatbird and @raysmyheart - Glad to see you here! You'll find your way around just fine.

@huckybuck - Long time no see; it's lovely to see you here!


----------



## Jcatbird

Hi MaggieDemi! We can all learn together. I really appreciate the welcome here by huckybuck! ! It shall be a grand adventure as new slaves. We’ll just have to explore a bit. I’m grateful to see old friends have made the transition as well.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

@huckybuck - I've just had a couple of emails from other immigrants who say their membership has been rejected (doubtless because of the influx here on American servers giving the impression that it might be spammers); if you know which members of the Moderation Team are about at this late hour, could you give them the old heads up that others might be along shortly, please? Greatly appreciated!


----------



## huckybuck

@Matrod 
@lymorelynn 
@SusieRainbow

Not sure anyone will be up at this hour but someone will pop in in the morning UK time I'm sure.

Hello and nice to see you back @1CatOverTheLine

(Time wise where are you all East? West or somewhere in the middle??)


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

East, where the snow is. Thanks, @huckybuck - @lymorelynn was here a little bit ago, and I had a brief chat with her, but it's late over there. No doubt everything will be sorted in good time. Thanks for all the @@@s !


----------



## raysmyheart

Hello, Friends @1CatOverTheLine , @MaggieDemi @Jcatbird. Thank you for welcoming Speedy and me here @huckybuck , to this wonderful site! I am very excited to take a look around the site, learn new things and meet new Friends!

@MaggieDemi , you will find your way around just fine, we can learn together.

I adore cats and I share my home with my girl Speedy, a super-sweet Snowshoe Mix kitty who came to live with me in 2012 - to her 'fur-ever' home!







Speedy.

I love to learn new things, especially if those new things are about Cats and I am just so excited to start looking around this awesome site! When time allows, I love to watch 'old' movies and collect antique postcards.

Thank you so much for such a warm welcome, from, Speedy and @raysmyheart !


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

huckybuck said:


> Welcome everyone!! I think intros are needed lol - can we see photos and hear a bit about our new slaves joining us from afar??


@huckybuck - With @Jcatbird here now, that's a dangerous request; she runs a feral cat rescue in the southern U.S. Are you down to twenty-nine now with the addition of BJ?
.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
There's that little Snowshoe! Hiya, @raysmyheart - glad to see you here. Hi, Speedy!
.


----------



## raysmyheart

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> There's that little Snowshoe! Hiya, @raysmyheart - glad to see you here. Hi, Speedy!
> .


Hi @1CatOverTheLine , Speedy and I are so glad to see you here, too! We are enjoying and learning as we are looking around all the categories and forums here. Speedy sends warm greetings to all!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
Well, with @huckybuck 's invitation, I can't let @raysmyheart have the only cat photos up in this thread. I've had a newcomer since the last time I was here - a stray, not a feral - and the sweetest little brown tabby ever - Mirò:










The other ten remain much the same these days, with Peanut and his Brother, Lance, having celebrated their twenty-first birthdays this past April.


----------



## Jcatbird

As a new slave I shall respond in a prompt manner.  I am in the East as well but the snow rarely reaches us. I love all animals but my focus is now entirely on cats. They have a special place in my heart. I have become very involved in cats rescues and the latest addition to my family is BJ. His photo shall be the first that I post here. He has recently agreed to move in with my little family.


----------



## Clairabella

Wow, what beautiful masters you lot have ❤❤❤

Welcome to Cat Chat all xx


----------



## Tawny75

Welcome one and all, I would not normally be up at this time of the morning, but both of my kittens have decided they need some fuss and strokes and have woken us up!


----------



## ChaosCat

Welcome to the Cat Chat! More photos are definitely needed as introductions to the cat mad bunch here.


----------



## Summercat

Waves hello


----------



## Trixie1

Hello Welcome to all This is a fab community! Enjoy!


----------



## Joy84

Welcome all 
If you ever fancy a holiday in UK we also organise meet ups :Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

and a warm welcome from me and my little house panther - Bertie


----------



## lymorelynn

Good morning - I guess it's now the middle of the night over there but if those who tried to join and were rejected would like to try again I hope they will be able to join us.


----------



## SbanR

Hello n welcome. Look forward to news n more photos


----------



## Psygon

Hello


----------



## moggie14

Hello and a warm welcome to our new members from myself and the boys, Dexter and Sam


----------



## raysmyheart

Thank you all for such a warm welcome! from Speedy!






and @raysmyheart , we are very happy to see everyone's greetings! Thank you all!






Thank you from Speedy!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Joy84 said:


> If you ever fancy a holiday in UK we also organise meet ups


I would love to visit the UK someday. That's always been my dream. Not sure if it will ever happen though, I hate to be away from my cats. I'm not much of a photographer, since I don't have a smartphone yet, but my cats Maggie & Demi will be 5 years old on June 1st, they are both former ferals from the same woods. Demi is a boy, he just has a girl's name because I thought he was a girl.


----------



## Dumpling

Hello and welcome to all our new members! :Cat


----------



## Soozi

Hi and a warm welcome from me! I’m sure you will be happy here it’s a great forum and there are always folk on here ready to help and support! We look out for each other! Have fun! xxx


----------



## MilleD

Welcome 

Why the sudden influx? Has something closed down?


----------



## SbanR

MaggieDemi said:


> I would love to visit the UK someday. That's always been my dream. Not sure if it will ever happen though, I hate to be away from my cats. I'm not much of a photographer, since I don't have a smartphone yet, but my cats Maggie & Demi will be 5 years old on June 1st, they are both former ferals from the same woods. Demi is a boy, he just has a girl's name because I thought he was a girl.


Demi can also be a boy's name. There was a singer, man, called Demi Roussos so your Demi need not have any identity issues Tell him to exercise his vocal cords n copy his namesake


----------



## MaggieDemi

SbanR said:


> Demi can also be a boy's name. There was a singer, man, called Demi Roussos


Aww, thanks for that. I will tell Demi that he has a boy's name after all. He is quite vocal for a feral cat. His sister Maggie is very quiet except for a little meep meep.


----------



## Clairabella

MilleD said:


> Welcome
> 
> Why the sudden influx? Has something closed down?


I wondered that lol xx


----------



## MaggieDemi

MilleD said:


> Why the sudden influx? Has something closed down?


No, we are all friends on another site and @1CatOverTheLine suggested we come over and check out this site.


----------



## Clairabella

Good to have you come over and join us  looking forward to getting to know you all xx


----------



## MilleD

MaggieDemi said:


> No, we are all friends on another site and @1CatOverTheLine suggested we come over and check out this site.


Ah, fair enough.

I'm sure you'll like it here


----------



## Cully

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> Well, with @huckybuck 's invitation, I can't let @raysmyheart have the only cat photos up in this thread. I've had a newcomer since the last time I was here - a stray, not a feral - and the sweetest little brown tabby ever - Mirò:
> 
> View attachment 376156
> 
> 
> The other ten remain much the same these days, with Peanut and his Brother, Lance, having celebrated their twenty-first birthdays this past April.
> 
> View attachment 376157


Oh my goodness @1CatOverTheLine , meet Misty Moo, she's White Tip's twin.








A warm welcome from me and Moo.:Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Hello and welcome to all you new slaves and of course cats to this forum


----------



## chillminx

SbanR said:


> Demi can also be a boy's name. There was a singer, man, called Demi Roussos


The singer's name was Demis Roussos (the "s" being pronounced). 

'Demi' means "mother of the land".

'Demis' might be from the name Demetrius, meaning "follower of Demeter" . Demeter was the Greek Goddess who protected the fertility of the Earth, the harvest etc.

Both names are probably from the same source with Demi being the female version and Demis being the male. Good names to have anyway.


----------



## MaggieDemi

chillminx said:


> might be from the name Demetrius


Yeah maybe Demi can just be short for Demetrius, Demetri, or Demitri. He's just listed as Demi at his vet though.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Cully said:


> Oh my goodness @1CatOverTheLine , meet Misty Moo, she's White Tip's twin.
> View attachment 376188
> 
> A warm welcome from me and Moo.:Cat


@Cully - Misty Moo is a real beauty, and she really could be White Tip's twin! White Tip was the wildest feral I've ever known. Here she is now - you can see how wild she is after seven years inside.












Thanks to each and every one who's replied here! I expect that we'll see a few more over the next days. @Foxxycat - I know you're here - come say, "hello" - most of these folks are gardeners as well!
.


----------



## Foxxycat

Hey @1CatOverTheLine Good morning! It's super cold here and everything is white! Too early for snow!

The cats are still sleeping in their hidey holes.

Good morning everyone! And excited to join this community!

Are there any other folks from the USA?!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

There's a well known Irish Thoroughbred bloodstock agent who goes by the name Demi (O'Byrne). I believe it's short for Dermot.

Welcome to all new members from across the pond.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Ceiling Kitty said:


> There's a well known Irish Thoroughbred bloodstock agent who goes by the name Demi (O'Byrne). I believe it's short for Dermot.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## MaggieDemi

How many people can we have in one private conversation? Is there a limit?


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MaggieDemi said:


> How many people can we have in one private conversation? Is there a limit?


@MaggieDemi - I believe that private chats are limited to three members when the initial "conversation thread" is formed. There is an option to, "allow anyone in the conversation to invite others," but I'm not certain if that function overrides the three member limit or not. Doubtless, someone will come along here who actually _does _know something.


.


----------



## bluecordelia

Hello all our new cat friends over the pond. I am excited as a Maine Coon owner plus now we can get a supply of Greenies pill pockets not readily available in the UK

X


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Welcome aboard the forums and more cat lovers the merrier.


----------



## huckybuck

OK so now I keep thinking of Abigail's quote..

"Laurence, Angela likes Demis Roussos. Tony likes Demis Roussos, I like Demis Roussos, and Sue would like to hear Demis Roussos: so please, d'you think we could have Demis Roussos on?"

I do love a bit of Demis Roussos!!!!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

bluecordelia said:


> Hello all our new cat friends over the pond. I am excited as a Maine Coon owner plus now we can get a supply of Greenies pill pockets not readily available in the UK
> 
> X


@bluecordelia - Not fair to mention your Maine Coon kitty without a photo! I haven't had a Maine Coon is decades, but oh, what_ delightful _companions they are. I do currently have a little Norwegian Forest Cat, however - very similar appetite personality.



















There's the poor little fellow now - barely thirty-six pounds, and always being crowded out by big orange Peanut. 

One of our Ould Crewe who I do hope will show up here has a lovely Maine Coon with a positively brilliant pedigree, along with a Siberian, and an assortment of others as well. You'll like him, I suspect; a sterling chap from the southeast of Lancs.
.


----------



## Jannor

Welcome 

I have two NFCs and 2 mogs (one of which is ex stray that decided he liked me and wasn't going anywhere)


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Jannor said:


> Welcome
> 
> I have two NFCs and 2 mogs (one of which is ex stray that decided he liked me and wasn't going anywhere)


@Jannor - Yes - they just sort of barge right in and eat everything in sight make themselves at home, don't they?


----------



## Jannor

@1CatOverTheLine absolutely! He has got a bit fussier now - he used to eat anything. And it's a while since he's caught and eaten a wood pigeon in my neighbours garden leaving him to clear up the remains which I'm grateful for ...


----------



## Jcatbird

I must say that I am quite impressed with the warm welcome! This is a lovely way to start the day. I have just finished feeding my crew of ,only , 27 now. Five are up for adoption elsewhere but if they don't find proper homes I will be reclaiming them. @1CatOverTheLine has followed many of my rescues over the past year. For me to be down to 27 leaves things seeming a bit empty here at times.
 @Foxxycat To answer your questing, there are quite a few of us here and I expect more to join. This is a lovely site and I am sure we will enjoy making many new acquaintances. I think it is advantageous for cat lovers everywhere to unite in their efforts to provide loving care for all kitties. 
If photographs are enjoyed here then I am happy to oblige. Perhaps we should do this a bit at a time due to the quantity of kitties here! It could take me all morning to post everyone. Have a good day everyone!

These young kitties are Banjo and Whistle. Banjo is the black and white female and Whistle is her brother.They are very bonded to each other having had to be rescued twice. 








This big boy is Purry Man. He has been with me some years now. He is the only member of his family that survived a difficult time. His Mother was Siamese and his siblings inherited much of the Siamese coloring. I suppose he was the little black sheep of the family. He is a permanent resident and family member here.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Jcatbird said:


> For me to be down to 27 leaves things seeming a bit empty here at times.


@Jcatbird - I have mailing boxes and_ lots_ of stamps - _and I know where you live_; you won't be lonely long!


.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
@Matrod
@lymorelynn
@SusieRainbow

I've had an email from one of our not-yet arrived - "orange&white" - indicating that she's not received a confirmation email as yet.

@mightyboosh has gotten through, however, and is en route home. Perhaps we'll see his mighty Maine Coon - Oliver - before the day's out.

The the whole of the Moderation Team - a big "thank you" and a round of applause!
.


----------



## Puddy2shoes

MaggieDemi said:


> No, we are all friends on another site and @1CatOverTheLine suggested we come over and check out this site.


Hi there, this is a brilliant forum , I joined earlier this year and have only just, in the last 24 hours, learned how to post something without having to quote someone else's post.....look forward to following your journey on here....


----------



## mightyboosh

Hello folks. Like some others, I'm learning to navigate the site so in the meantime, a few pics that I have on this laptop. My no1 laptop is broke and it has most of the best pics. Oliver, Chubchub and Betty.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
There's the Shropshire Lad Lancs Lad now! Hello, @mightyboosh - fabulous to see you here on your own side of the pond!
.


----------



## mightyboosh

Well hello. I'm sure I know you from somewhere. Do you live with that tiny cat......what's his name.....oh yes, Bob.


----------



## Citruspips

Hallo newbies


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

mightyboosh said:


> Well hello. I'm sure I know you from somewhere. Do you live with that tiny cat......what's his name.....oh yes, Bob.


@mightyboosh - That's _Doctor_ Tinycat to you, with that great hulking Maine Coon of yours - Oliver CromEatswell. Bob is svelte, petite and some other applicable synonym!


----------



## Jcatbird

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Jcatbird - I have mailing boxes and_ lots_ of stamps - _and I know where you live_; you won't be lonely long!
> 
> 
> .


Oh dear! Will it fit into my Post Office Box? It's rather small and the clerk tends to bend things to make them fit inside the box. Perhaps I better just keep the 27 for now. I may have to get used to being lonely.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Jcatbird said:


> Oh dear! Will it fit into my Post Office Box? It's rather small and the clerk tends to bend things to make them fit inside the box. Perhaps I better just keep the 27 for now. I may have to get used to being lonely.


@Jcatbird - I just looked at your Post Office on Googa Street View. I'm not even sure that some of my cats would fit in the_ lobby_!
.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
@dustydiamond1 - Welcome to the New Frontier. Did you bring Gypsy with you?
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Hi @mightyboosh and @dustydiamond1 ! Glad you guys could come over.


----------



## dustydiamond1

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> @dustydiamond1 - Welcome to the New Frontier. Did you bring Gypsy with you?
> .


Of course.


----------



## huckybuck

Hello @mightyboosh
Wow Oliver - he's ginormous!! Is he or has he been a stud cat???
Are you able to mention his prefix?
What does he weigh???

ETA Obv I am a bit of an MC fan myself lol


----------



## dustydiamond1

MaggieDemi said:


> Hi @mightyboosh and @dustydiamond1 ! Glad you guys could come over.


Great to see you too


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Hi there dustydiamond1, my goodness me, I haven’t worked my way through the others yet and along comes another one, love your name, is there a dustydiamond2, it’s lovely seeing all you new members on here, there’s an air of excitement about it all, you all seem so full of energy and fun and it’s almost tangible.....hello to you all...


----------



## MaggieDemi

Puddy2shoes said:


> there's an air of excitement about it all, you all seem so full of energy and fun and it's almost tangible


Thank you! It's great to be here.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
@dustydiamond1 - I knew that you wouldn't leave my sweet little Niece, Gypsy, behind.


.


----------



## Foxxycat

Glad to see sweet Gypsy @dustydiamond1 !! She's got that adorable face I just want to kiss! Just love that adorable Gypsy!!


----------



## Sacrechat

Welcome to the forum. I have two Birman cats both boys, Chino and Louis. I have a Pomeranian dog too called Sadie.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Puddy2shoes said:


> Hi there dustydiamond1, my goodness me, I haven't worked my way through the others yet and along comes another one, love your name, is there a dustydiamond2, it's lovely seeing all you new members on here, there's an air of excitement about it all, you all seem so full of energy and fun and it's almost tangible.....hello to you all...


Thank you. No, just dustydiamond1. Dusty is my beloved Welsh pony I got on my birthday when I was 8yrs old and he was 4yrs old. Diamond is the horse of my heart. Both have been gone for over 35 years. They will meet me at the Rainbow bridge. 
Thanks for such a warm welcome. We followed 1CatOverTheLine across the pond to join your wonderful forum.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Foxxycat said:


> Glad to see sweet Gypsy @dustydiamond1 !! She's got that adorable face I just want to kiss! Just love that adorable Gypsy!!


She loves getting kisses and loves giving them.


----------



## Foxxycat

dustydiamond1 said:


> She loves getting kisses and loves giving them.
> View attachment 376356


Such a beautiful girl!

Honeybee is the same!! She will lick lick lick at your hand until you feed her treats....then when it is dark n quiet at night she will crawl up and snuggle...or rather stretch out and hog the bed.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Foxxycat said:


> Such a beautiful girl!
> 
> Honeybee is the same!! She will lick lick lick at your hand until you feed her treats....then when it is dark n quiet at night she will crawl up and snuggle...or rather stretch out and hog the bed.


We kiss her face then she licks our noses and I then nuzzle her face and ears with my nose.


----------



## Puddy2shoes

What a lovely post dustydiamond1, yes, you will see your beloved horse and pony again, I know that for sure, I can feel that sense of loss and pain you still have and am sending you love and light and hope it surrounds and comforts you.....welcome to this wonderful forum...


----------



## dustydiamond1

Puddy2shoes said:


> What a lovely post dustydiamond1, yes, you will see your beloved horse and pony again, I know that for sure, I can feel that sense of loss and pain you still have and am sending you love and light and hope it surrounds and comforts you.....welcome to this wonderful forum...


You are so sweet, thank you so very much ((_hug_))


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Foxxycat said:


> Such a beautiful girl!
> 
> Honeybee is the same!! She will lick lick lick at your hand until you feed her treats....then when it is dark n quiet at night she will crawl up and snuggle...or rather stretch out and hog the bed.


@Foxxycat - Speaking of which, how about some photos of Honeybee and Pumpkinface by way of introduction here?
.


----------



## ChaosCat

Welcome to the next set of newbies and especially to your cats.
You will fit in here excellently.


----------



## Jcatbird

@dustydiamond1 I'm pleased to see you and Gypsy have joined the crowd! It's very nice to see you over here!


----------



## raysmyheart

Hello @dustydiamond1 and @mightyboosh , so glad to see you here!

Speedy and I would like to thank all the members here for such a warm welcome!


----------



## Jcatbird

Hello to @mightyboosh All the kitties I have seen here are beautiful!
I want to thank everyone here for all the wonderful greetings! I certainly appreciate the warm welcome. I can tell that we will all be glad we came here. I look forward to getting to know the people and the kitties here!
Perhaps you would all enjoy meeting another of my babies. This is my eldest girl, Smokey.


----------



## ChaosCat

Jcatbird said:


> Hello to @mightyboosh All the kitties I have seen here are beautiful!
> I want to thank everyone here for all the wonderful greetings! I certainly appreciate the warm welcome. I can tell that we will all be glad we came here. I look forward to getting to know the people and the kitties here!
> Perhaps you would all enjoy meeting another of my babies. This is my eldest girl, Smokey.
> View attachment 376361
> 
> View attachment 376362


She is a cutie, looking very serene.


----------



## Charity

Hello everyone that's new. What beautiful cats you've brought with you.


----------



## Sacrechat

MaggieDemi said:


> Yeah maybe Demi can just be short for Demetrius, Demetri, or Demitri. He's just listed as Demi at his vet though.


I used to have a boy everyone thought had a girls name, Sasha, but Sasha is a boys name in Russia and there was a male singer called Sacha Distel. The spelling is different but the spelling I used was the same as the Russian spelling.


----------



## Sacrechat

bluecordelia said:


> Hello all our new cat friends over the pond. I am excited as a Maine Coon owner plus now we can get a supply of Greenies pill pockets not readily available in the UK
> 
> X


I buy my Greenies from Amazon.


----------



## ChaosCat

Sacremist said:


> I used to have a boy everyone thought had a girls name, Sasha, but Sasha is a boys name in Russia and there was a male singer called Sacha Distel. The spelling is different but the spelling I used was the same as the Russian spelling.


Sascha is most definitely a boys' name here in Germany, too.


----------



## bluecordelia

@Sacremist I have got them online but they took forever to arrive


----------



## bluecordelia

@1CatOverTheLine
Thanks for replying
Any excuse so here is Blue. Born in
Yorkshire but living in Cheshire. Lancashire is the next county along from me.

Immortalised by one of our very talented members from the photo below!

She is pedigree MC but didn't really matter to me. 
@mightyboosh they might be related as one of Blues half brothers is on the forum!


----------



## Soozi

Sasha is male or female in the U.K.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
@bluecordelia - Dear _Heavens _but Blue is a gorgeous girl - and those lynx tips are incredible. Whatever you do, don't tell @mightyboosh where you live. He's a known Cat Burgler Borrower, you know, and Blue is right up his ginnel alley.


.


----------



## Sacrechat

bluecordelia said:


> @Sacremist I have got them online but they took forever to arrive


Mine have taken between 2 and 3 weeks, I just order earlier to allow for time.


----------



## Sacrechat

Soozi said:


> Sasha is male or female in the U.K.


Not everyone knows that though, @Soozi, I was constantly being asked why I had given a boy a girls name.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Sacremist said:


> I was constantly being asked why I had given a boy a girls name.


My dad's mom was Canadian and she gave him the name Connie, which is a boy's name over there, but a girl's name in the US. He ended up changing his name in high school, he just couldn't take the teasing. He goes by his middle name now.


----------



## Sacrechat

MaggieDemi said:


> My dad's mom was Canadian and she gave him the name Connie, which is a boy's name over there, but a girl's name in the US. He ended up changing his name in high school, he just couldn't take the teasing. He goes by his middle name now.


I ended up changing Sasha's name to Sash, because it sounded more masculine and it stopped the constant questions.


----------



## bluecordelia

I was just thinking how great it is to have new members. Were you lot friends on a forum in America? Did you meet online?

CC has a few international cats onboard but not many in the USA. 
@1CatOverTheLine @MaggieDemi @mightyboosh


----------



## MaggieDemi

bluecordelia said:


> Were you lot friends on a forum in America? Did you meet online?


Yes!


----------



## bluecordelia

That's great @MaggieDemi 
What forum as I looked for ages for support for a few ib issues I was having. I spent nights looking!


----------



## chillminx

huckybuck said:


> OK so now I keep thinking of Abigail's quote..
> 
> "Laurence, Angela likes Demis Roussos. Tony likes Demis Roussos, I like Demis Roussos, and Sue would like to hear Demis Roussos: so please, d'you think we could have Demis Roussos on?"
> 
> I do love a bit of Demis Roussos!!!!


Oh yes HB, Abigail's Party! One of my favourite Mike Leigh plays!  . I saw it on the stage and later in the TV version (Alison Steadman was superb! )

(Thank you for being you xx)


----------



## chillminx

New members inject new life into the forum. :Singing:Singing


----------



## Foxxycat

Per @1CatOverTheLine request,

My two girls

Honeybee giving me stink eye for bugging her.
She's 6? 7?










Pumpkin face fast asleep this morning. I didn't have the heart to wake her for her morning meds.
She's 15.


----------



## Jcatbird

@bluecordelia Well...... look no more, for we have come to you! The group that has come here is made up of true and dedicated cats lovers. I would hesitate to count the number of cats between us, or the years! 
I am sure that anyone of us who could be of any assistance would give it our best effort. 
Perhaps two of the babies I rescued will offer a smile to others here. Both were adopted to wonderful homes but I still miss them. I do get regular updates on their progress. They just celebrated their first birthday.
Meet Shakespeare.....








And Harlequin.


----------



## Foxxycat

Jcatbird said:


> @bluecordelia Well...... look no more, for we have come to you! The group that has come here is made up of true and dedicated cats lovers. I would hesitate to count the number of cats between us, or the years!
> I am sure that anyone of us who could be of any assistance would give it our best effort.
> Perhaps two of the babies I rescued will offer a smile to others here. Both were adopted to wonderful homes but I still miss them. I do get regular updates on their progress. They just celebrated their first birthday.
> Meet Shakespeare.....
> View attachment 376429
> 
> And Harlequin.
> View attachment 376430


@Jcatbird lovely pictures of the babies!! I love their faces!!


----------



## Biscuit123

Welcome! I'm not really a regular poster. But I'm also in America!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --I love the names Shakespeare & Harlequin!


----------



## Jcatbird

@Sacremist Your Avatar is great. Those are beautiful babies. That is a basket full of snuggles if I have ever seen one!


----------



## Paddypaws

Mods. I’d like to raise an urgent complaint about this influx of new members. 






It’s just not RIGHT that all these gorgeous cats are too far away to be catnapped!


----------



## Jcatbird

@Paddypaws I feel the same way about the kitties there! Perhaps a funny face will make us both feel better!


----------



## Foxxycat

oh no another cat napper!! HAHAHAHA Best to keep an eye on everyone say's Honeybee


----------



## Sacrechat

Jcatbird said:


> @Sacremist Your Avatar is great. Those are beautiful babies. That is a basket full of snuggles if I have ever seen one!


Thank you. I briefly ventured into breeding Birmans back in 2004. The four kittens in the basket were my first and last litter. When it came to letting them go to new homes, I felt like I had been kicked black and blue and had parts of my body ripped out of me. In the end I decided to keep them all and have the kittens and mum neutered. That photo was professionally taken and, oh boy, was it hard work to get all four of them sat in the basket at the same time. Sadly, of those four, only one of them is still alive: the seal point boy on the far left is Louis. The boy second from the right and one of the blue point girls both died young from a type of cardiomyopathy and the other girl died from acute kidney failure.

The two boys I have left are elderly now and in poor health. Chino is 17 and Louis 14. Both have cardiomyopathy, but a different type to the one Louis's brother and sister had. Both boys also have CKD, but they are plodding along for now.

Unfortunately, my Pom, who turned 13 on the 15th of this month is also on borrowed time. She has mitral valve disease so her heart is failing and also liver cancer. It's s slow growing tumour on her liver so the mitral valve disease is most likely what will take her.

In the past, I've introduced new pets where I have older pets and regretted it, so this time I'm letting my current pets live out their lives in peace and giving them all my attention before I get any more.


----------



## Sacrechat

Here are the four kittens all grown up:


----------



## Sacrechat

Here are my pets that I have today Louis, Sadie and Chino respectively.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Sacremist said:


> Here are the four kittens all grown up:
> 
> View attachment 376463
> View attachment 376464
> View attachment 376465
> View attachment 376466


@Sacremist - All four are lovely, but the Chocolate Point in the final photo is absolutely dreamy! Oh, what a _lovely _face.
.


----------



## Foxxycat

@Sacremist Beautiful babies! Sorry to hear the bad news about the ones who have left you for the other side.

They all are adorable in that avatar of yours.


----------



## Sacrechat

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Sacremist - All four are lovely, but the Chocolate Point in the final photo is absolutely dreamy! Oh, what a _lovely _face.
> .


Thank you, he is a very loving little mummy's boy, who spends most of his time sleeping on my chest.


----------



## Sacrechat

Foxxycat said:


> @Sacremist Beautiful babies! Sorry to hear the bad news about the ones who have left you for the other side.
> 
> They all are adorable in that avatar of yours.


Thank you. They were all very sweet. It was devastating to lose them in such a cruel way.


----------



## raysmyheart

Sacremist said:


> Here are my pets that I have today Louis, Sadie and Chino respectively.
> 
> View attachment 376467
> View attachment 376468
> View attachment 376469


@Sacremist , Speedy and I send warmest wishes to Louis, Sadie, and Chino , it is easy to see from their photos that they are very sweet and gentle.
I think your avatar is beautiful, as well.


----------



## raysmyheart

Hello @Foxxycat , @mightyboosh , and @dustydiamond1 , so nice to see you here!

Speedy and I send a big Thank You! to all who have welcomed us here so warmly these past few days.

@Cully , Misty Moo is just stunning and looks very friendly. I think she is indeed the twin of @1CatOverTheLine 's sweet White Tip!


----------



## mightyboosh

Paddypaws said:


> It's just not RIGHT that all these gorgeous cats are too far away to be catnapped!


Ahh, so you're a catnapper too. Very good. There a few catnappers that have migrated here recently who's names shall be kept strictly secret. @1CatOverTheLine how are your napping plans going? (oops, don't read that part folks)
We can now forge an INTERNATIONAL catnapping ring.


----------



## mightyboosh

bluecordelia said:


> View attachment 376399
> @1CatOverTheLine
> Thanks for replying
> Any excuse so here is Blue. Born in
> Yorkshire but living in Cheshire. Lancashire is the next county along from me.
> 
> Immortalised by one of our very talented members from the photo below!
> 
> She is pedigree MC but didn't really matter to me.
> @mightyboosh they might be related as one of Blues half brothers is on the forum!
> 
> View attachment 376400


That painting is fantastic, superb. Blue has the look that I love and is now on my list I'm afraid. Don't take it badly. She'll be spoilt and have a great friend in Oliver. This is Oliver's pedigree for perusal. It would be cool to find a relative of his on here.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Jiggs welcomes all new members to the forum


----------



## MaggieDemi

Sacremist said:


> Here are my pets that I have today Louis, Sadie and Chino respectively.


Is your dog a Pomeranian? My grandma had one of those, I used to love taking him for walks around her neighborhood when I was a kid. He was a wonderful little dog!


----------



## Shane Kent

My name is Shane and I live in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada with my wife and four kitties. I will introduce my kitties in the order I got them.

Taz was given to me when he was approximately two and a half months old. I got Taz while visiting my parents Christmas 2013.

























I got Zoe March 2014 from the Ottawa Humane Society. Zoe was approximately 3 years old. I felt Taz could use an older sister to keep him company during the day.

























My other two kitties are Kitty and Rusty which were feral cats I socialized at my work. I started feeding them November 2015 when they were approximately 2 months old. I trapped them at work May of 2016 and took them home to live with Taz and Zoe in May of 2017. I will try to post photos of them later today.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> My name is Shane and I live in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada with my wife and four kitties.


Hi Shane! It's about time you got here.


----------



## Foxxycat

Shane Kent said:


> My name is Shane and I live in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada with my wife and four kitties. I will introduce my kitties in the order I got them.
> 
> Taz was given to me when he was approximately two and a half months old. I got Taz while visiting my parents Christmas 2013.
> View attachment 376558
> 
> View attachment 376559
> 
> View attachment 376560
> 
> 
> I got Zoe March 2014 from the Ottawa Humane Society. Zoe was approximately 3 years old. I felt Taz could use an older sister to keep him company during the day.
> View attachment 376561
> 
> View attachment 376562
> 
> View attachment 376563
> 
> 
> My other two kitties are Kitty and Rusty which were feral cats I socialized at my work. I started feeding them November 2015 when they were approximately 2 months old. I trapped them at work May of 2016 and took them home to live with Taz and Zoe in May of 2017. I will try to post photos of them later today.


Good to see you here Shane!

Honeybee and pumps say "hi!


----------



## mightyboosh

Hello @Shane Kent


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
@Gallifreyangirl - Jiggs is just gorgeous!



@Shane Kent - Welcome here, dear Friend; it's great to see you, and some photos of your beautiful Family! By the way - on this side of the International Border, there was no snow this morning!



mightyboosh said:


> That painting is fantastic, superb. Blue has the look that I love and is now on my list I'm afraid. Don't take it badly. She'll be spoilt and have a great friend in Oliver. This is Oliver's pedigree for perusal. It would be cool to find a relative of his on here.
> 
> View attachment 376519


@mightyboosh - Oliver's Pedigree always gives me an headache - all those GCs, SGCs and ICs. I know that you follow Walentina Choulíková's Axis Star Cattery in the Czech Republic; have you ever looked _back _at her lines? There must be something special about the name, "Rameses;" in Oliver's line, Rameses was the IC; in Walentina's, hers was Europa Champion:


----------



## mightyboosh

1CatOverTheLine said:


> There must be something special about the name, "Rameses;"


This guy says thanks and he's pleased to be an inspiration. He looks a bit worse for wear, no doubt due to worrying about all the cats named after him.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

mightyboosh said:


> This guy says thanks and he's pleased to be an inspiration. He looks a bit worse for wear, no doubt due to worrying about all the cats named after him.
> 
> View attachment 376568


@mightyboosh - It's a name I'd more expect to see on an Egyptian Mau than a Maine Coon. I'd expect Coonies to be named, "Downeast," or, "Lobsterboy," or "Moose."

@Foxxycat - You live up near moose country; have you ever had one invading your garden?
.


----------



## Foxxycat

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @mightyboosh - It's a name I'd more expect to see on an Egyptian Mau than a Maine Coon. I'd expect Coonies to be named, "Downeast," or, "Lobsterboy," or "Moose."
> 
> @Foxxycat - You live up near moose country; have you ever had one invading your garden?
> .


Nope @1CatOverTheLine One has to go up into the mountains to see moose. It's an hour or so away. but if we did see one it would be really cool!


----------



## Sacrechat

MaggieDemi said:


> Is your dog a Pomeranian? My grandma had one of those, I used to love taking him for walks around her neighborhood when I was a kid. He was a wonderful little dog!


Yes, she is a Pom. They have lovely temperaments but she is a bit of an attention seeker.


----------



## Shane Kent

@1CatOverTheLine Lots of snow on this side. Nothing has fallen today but we are supposed to get a bit of snow tonight and tomorrow.

Ottawa this morning at 10:15 eastern time.









I guess the following photo will balance out this post.


----------



## dustydiamond1

mightyboosh said:


> Ahh, so you're a catnapper too. Very good. There a few catnappers that have migrated here recently who's names shall be kept strictly secret. @1CatOverTheLine how are your napping plans going? (oops, don't read that part folks)
> We can now forge an INTERNATIONAL catnapping ring.


I thought you guys already were an International ring...


----------



## mightyboosh

dustydiamond1 said:


> I thought you guys already were an International ring...


Moi? I'm sorry I must have written it badly. I meant it to be more of an impartial news- type report warning cat owners to be aware of the dangers.
Mods; Someone put this picture on here. Please delete.


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> I thought you guys already were an Interna.tional ring...


How did you get my Annie onto your mug? Catnapping? Must go look for her...


----------



## bluecordelia

@mightyboosh I don't recognise any of those prefixes. Blue was a Banksett MC 
Her breeder no longer is in the UK

Some others might know your line


----------



## ChaosCat

Quoted the wrong post!

Meant this one:


Shane Kent said:


> @1CatOverTheLine Lots of snow on this side. Nothing has fallen today but we are supposed to get a bit of snow tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Jaf

Well hello and welcome to you lot from a very soggy bit of Spain. Looking forward to chatting to you all.


----------



## Britt

Americans not speaking English? That's a first 

Welcome to all newcomers and their fur babies


----------



## Shane Kent

ChaosCat said:


> How did you get my Annie onto your mug? Catnapping? Must go look for her...


I have something that looks like every cat I think. The following is only part of what I have and a little crowded I need to get more display cases. I also have cookie jars, tea cups, tea sets, coasters, music boxes, jewelry boxes and more.




























That is only three shelves out of four in one case. There is another case to the left of it. And I have other cabinets filled and stuff wrapped up and stored.


----------



## Shane Kent

Kitty and Rusty


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> Kitty and Rusty
> 
> View attachment 376632
> 
> View attachment 376633
> 
> View attachment 376634
> 
> View attachment 376635


@Shane Kent - They look so much better inside where it's safe and warm... and where they're Loved completely. You've a great Heart, Shane; I'll betcha that Karen's proud of you.
.


----------



## raysmyheart

Hi @Shane Kent Speedy and I are so glad to see you here as well as Taz, Zoe, Kitty and Rusty :Cat ! I love how you grouped your kitty figurines together by style and color theme, they are really striking seen together with each other like that.



Gallifreyangirl said:


> Jiggs welcomes all new members to the forum
> View attachment 376534


@Gallifreyangirl, Jiggs is such a beautiful cat! Is Jiggs a boy or girl? Jiggs looks super-cozy and I just love his sweet expression. Thank you for welcoming us here so warmly.



ChaosCat said:


> How did you get my Annie onto your mug? Catnapping? Must go look for her...


@ChaosCat , I am positive not certain at all that there are no maybe a few catnappers among the newest members here.

@Jcatbird , how is BJ doing in his new home?:Cat


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --I like how you put all the flowered figurines on one shelf, that is so pretty.


----------



## MaggieDemi

raysmyheart said:


> I am positive not certain at all that there are no maybe a few catnappers among the newest members here.


Ha! That was funny!


----------



## Foxxycat

Cat napperz??? Where??? I don't see nuttin!!

:Smuggrin


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@raysmyheart Jiggs is a male cat and loves his blanket to curl up in. Thanks for the compliment. It's great to see new members here.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent As always, I do love seeing all your kitties. Furry and figurine! Very nice to see you!


----------



## Shane Kent

Good morning @Jcatbird it is a light fluffy snow fall in Ottawa today I will try to take a photo and post it a bit later, have a nice day.


----------



## mightyboosh

Foxxycat said:


> Cat napperz??? Where??? I don't see nuttin!!


Me neither.


----------



## MaggieDemi

mightyboosh said:


> Me neither.


And you guys wonder why I don't post pics of my cats. I know you would steal my little beauty Maggie in a heartbeat! Man, would you be in for a surprise when you let her out of that bag though.


----------



## mightyboosh

MaggieDemi said:


> I know you would steal my little beauty Maggie in a heartbeat!


I propose a deal. You show your kittie picks and I will sign a contract promising not to do any napping. Deal? You don't need to read the next bit, it's just legal jargon.

@1CatOverTheLine. Notice I said "I will" sign a contract. I will leave it to you to interpret that and take advantage of the resultant loopholes.


----------



## MaggieDemi

mightyboosh said:


> I propose a deal. You show your kittie picks and I will sign a contract promising not to do any napping. Deal?


I'm pretty confident you would send my little devil back Return To Sender after she gives you a left hook right in the face. Unless you are really good at cat training. I've had no luck so far.


----------



## raysmyheart

Good evening and good morning to all my Friends here, from Speedy and me. :Cat









I am so happy to meet all who have posted here welcoming us so warmly.



Biscuit123 said:


> Welcome! I'm not really a regular poster. But I'm also in America!


Hi @Biscuit123 , Speedy and I thank you for welcoming us! I see you are in America. I am in the Northeastern United States, Massachusetts. Nice to meet you!

I woke this morning expecting to see a lot of snow, it is our second storm of the Season but where I am is only a mild rain so far. @Foxxycat I think I see on the weather map you are getting some snow?

Sending good wishes to all! :Cat


----------



## MaggieDemi

raysmyheart said:


> I woke this morning expecting to see a lot of snow, it is our second storm of the Season but where I am is only a mild rain so far.


Good Morning @raysmyheart and Speedy! It's snowing here in Upstate NY. I'm pretty much hibernating here for the winter since I'm working for my dad. Next year I will have to get back out into it though.


----------



## raysmyheart

MaggieDemi said:


> Good Morning @raysmyheart and Speedy! It's snowing here in Upstate NY. I'm pretty much hibernating here for the winter since I'm working for my dad. Next year I will have to get back out into it though.


Hi @MaggieDemi and hello to you, sweet Maggie and Demi! Please be careful @MaggieDemi if you are out in the snow today, I know your snow can be very heavy in upstate New York. This time of year I worry when the snow comes in but when I am in the midst of it, I do admit it can be very peaceful to watch the snow fall. All that being said, Speedy is always glad for a chance to be cozy and take a long nap and today is one of those days.:Cat

Anyway, I hope all have a safe day.


----------



## Foxxycat

raysmyheart said:


> Good evening and good morning to all my Friends here, from Speedy and me. :Cat
> 
> View attachment 376753
> 
> 
> I am so happy to meet all who have posted here welcoming us so warmly.
> 
> Hi @Biscuit123 , Speedy and I thank you for welcoming us! I see you are in America. I am in the Northeastern United States, Massachusetts. Nice to meet you!
> 
> I woke this morning expecting to see a lot of snow, it is our second storm of the Season but where I am is only a mild rain so far. @Foxxycat I think I see on the weather map you are getting some snow?
> 
> Sending good wishes to all! :Cat


@raysmyheart Yes we are getting some snow here at work and it was snowing pretty good at home before I left for work. They claim 4 to 8 inches back home. Which I think is ok but limits my walking since the ground is not frozen yet...will just turn into a mushy mess.

I am weird and enjoy driving in the snow. It's everyone else that annoys me. I like how the snow smooths out all the bumps in the road.


----------



## huckybuck

Shane Kent said:


> I have something that looks like every cat I think. The following is only part of what I have and a little crowded I need to get more display cases. I also have cookie jars, tea cups, tea sets, coasters, music boxes, jewelry boxes and more.
> 
> View attachment 376603
> 
> 
> View attachment 376604
> 
> 
> View attachment 376605
> 
> 
> That is only three shelves out of four in one case. There is another case to the left of it. And I have other cabinets filled and stuff wrapped up and stored.


Do you own cat themed shop????
Love it!!!!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> Good morning @Jcatbird it is a light fluffy snow fall in Ottawa today I will try to take a photo and post it a bit later, have a nice day.


@Shane Kent - Well, where's that photo? I always enjoy comparing your north shore scenes with my south shore scenes.

[Editor's note: Shane lives to the north of Lake Ontario - at the easternmost end of the Great Lakes weather system; I'm roughly 1 kilometre south of the lake, upstream from Niagara Falls.]



mightyboosh said:


> I propose a deal. You show your kittie picks and I will sign a contract promising not to do any napping. Deal? You don't need to read the next bit, it's just legal jargon.
> 
> @1CatOverTheLine. Notice I said "I will" sign a contract. I will leave it to you to interpret that and take advantage of the resultant loopholes.


@mightyboosh - Doubtless there's a limerick in there somewhere, rhyming, "Lancs," "Manx," and, "thanks."



raysmyheart said:


> Good evening and good morning to all my Friends here, from Speedy and me. :Cat
> 
> View attachment 376753
> 
> 
> I am so happy to meet all who have posted here welcoming us so warmly.
> 
> Hi @Biscuit123 , Speedy and I thank you for welcoming us! I see you are in America. I am in the Northeastern United States, Massachusetts. Nice to meet you!
> 
> I woke this morning expecting to see a lot of snow, it is our second storm of the Season but where I am is only a mild rain so far. @Foxxycat I think I see on the weather map you are getting some snow?
> 
> Sending good wishes to all! :Cat


@raysmyheart - Speedy is just so sweet-looking. Watch out for Mighty Boosh.



Foxxycat said:


> @raysmyheart Yes we are getting some snow here at work and it was snowing pretty good at home before I left for work. They claim 4 to 8 inches back home. Which I think is ok but limits my walking since the ground is not frozen yet...will just turn into a mushy mess.
> 
> I am weird and enjoy driving in the snow. It's everyone else that annoys me. I like how the snow smooths out all the bumps in the road.


@Foxxycat - We started the day with a light snowfall here, and deep grey skies almost given over to gridelin. Thankfully, yesterday was fine and fair, and I managed to get most of the leaves up off the lawn. Of course, with this morning's snowfall, now every one of them has magically disappeared.



This was the scene just after cat-feeding time this morning, shot through the office window, looking toward the river:


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> Doubtless there's a limerick in there somewhere, rhyming, "Lancs," "Manx," and, "thanks."


What is a limerick? Is that a UK thing? Great winter scene pic!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Welcome to our Over the Seas contingent from Oscar and me 










(If anyone tries to catnap him, they will be in SO much trouble!)


----------



## raysmyheart

Mrs Funkin said:


> Welcome to our Over the Seas contingent from Oscar and me
> 
> View attachment 376775
> 
> 
> (If anyone tries to catnap him, they will be in SO much trouble!)


@Mrs Funkin and Oscar, thank you for such a pretty welcome, Oscar is a beautiful cat and this is such a nice photo!

I don't think there are any catnappers I can think of two  among the most recent members here, but always good to be watchful.

Speedy sends a hello to Oscar!






:Cat


----------



## mightyboosh

MaggieDemi said:


> What is a limerick? Is that a UK thing?


*The Structure of a Limerick Poem*
A Limerick consists of five lines.








The first line of a limerick poem usually begins with 'There was a....' and ends with a name, person or place.








The last line of a limerick is normally a little farfetched or unusual.








A limerick should have a rhyme scheme of aabba:








This means lines 1,2 and 5 rhyme and lines 3 and 4 *rhyme*.








Also, lines 1,2 and 5 should have 7 - 10 *syllables* and lines 3 and 4 should have 5 - 7 *syllables*.

*An example of a Limerick Poem by famous poet Edward Lear*
'There was an old man with a beard
Who said, 'It is just as I feared,
Two owls and a hen
A lark and a wren
Have all built their nests in my beard!'


----------



## MaggieDemi

mightyboosh said:


> *An example of a Limerick Poem by famous poet Edward Lear*
> 'There was an old man with a beard
> Who said, 'It is just as I feared,
> Two owls and a hen
> A lark and a wren
> Have all built their nests in my beard!'


Thanks for the Limerick explanation! I like the poem. 



raysmyheart said:


> I don't think there are any catnappers I can think of two  among the most recent members here, but always good to be watchful.


You're so funny today! Thanks, I needed a laugh.


----------



## Mad4savannahs

Sorry 1catovertheline Should have posted here first. Blame it on my age....

I'm owned by Maverick and Mrs Fluff and wanting one more to add to the brood. I'll keep you posted. Look forward to chatting to you all soon

Mad4Savannahs


----------



## Shane Kent

huckybuck said:


> Do you own cat themed shop????
> Love it!!!!


No shop just an avid collector. I got most of them at thrift stores, I think in the UK they are called charity stores. Some of them are from flea markets. I will try to take some more photos and post them later when I get home from work.

@1CatOverTheLine The following was the peak Sunlight for Ottawa today. Not much Sun making it through the clouds today.










The following photo is for @Jcatbird because I know you don't get to see snow where you live. By early January I will wish I was down south with you


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> No shop just an avid collector. I got most of them at thrift stores, I think in the UK they are called charity stores. Some of them are from flea markets. I will try to take some more photos and post them later when I get home from work.
> 
> @1CatOverTheLine The following was the peak Sunlight for Ottawa today. Not much Sun making it through the clouds today.
> 
> View attachment 376795
> 
> 
> The following photo is for @Jcatbird because I know you don't get to see snow where you live. By early January I will wish I was down south with you
> 
> View attachment 376797


Shane kent - More snow than we have here, this time. The picnic table under its white covering is very evocative - and what it evokes most clearly is the phrase, "let's go to Barbados."



Mine, last Winter, when I was too lazy busy to bring it into the barn for the Winter:


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> The picnic table under its white covering is very evocative - and what it evokes most clearly is the phrase, "let's go to Barbados."


Exactly! We don't have a picnic table anymore, but lots of other things are "evoking" that right now. The only thing I really like about winter is Ice Skating & Cross Country Skiing, which I haven't done in forever.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Mad4savannahs said:


> Sorry 1catovertheline Should have posted here first. Blame it on my age....
> 
> I'm owned by Maverick and Mrs Fluff and wanting one more to add to the brood. I'll keep you posted. Look forward to chatting to you all soon
> 
> Mad4Savannahs


@Mad4savannahs - Welcome to Cat Chat and the Pet Forums! Never a need to be sorry about _anything_ here, and _especially_ not when you're already posting such lovely photos of Maverick and Mrs. Fluff!

Here's hoping that you stay around and have the chance to get to know this lovely community of cat lovers - _and_ that you keep posting photos of your delightful pair, of course!
.


----------



## Mad4savannahs

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Mad4savannahs - Welcome to Cat Chat and the Pet Forums! Never a need to be sorry about _anything_ here, and _especially_ not when you're already posting such lovely photos of Maverick and Mrs. Fluff!
> 
> Here's hoping that you stay around and have the chance to get to know this lovely community of cat lovers - _and_ that you keep posting photos of your delightful pair, of course!
> .


Aww thank you. I will definitely keep posting. Lovely warm welcome thank you


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

huckybuck said:


> Do you own cat themed shop????
> Love it!!!!


@huckybuck - I laughed so hard at the thought of @Shane Kent actually _selling _anything cat-related that I couldn't even respond initially. Here's what the scenario might look like if he was the proprietor of an 'Everything Cat-Related' shop in the High Street.










"Good day young man; how much is the cat teapot in your front window?"

"I'm sorry, madam - it's not for sale."

"Not for sale? This is a retail shop, isn't it?"

"Oh, yes indeed madam, but that teapot isn't for sale, it's... ummm... broken."

"Broken? Why I can see from here that it's in perfect condition!"

"Did I say, 'broken' madam? I meant that it was sold. Yes... that's it - it's already been sold."

"Oh. Ah, well - what about that lovely vase on the shelf behind you?

"Which vase, madam?

"There's only the one - turn round and please let me see it."

"I'm sorry; I see no vase, madam."

"Good grief - the glass cat vase right next to your hand!"

"Ahhhh... _this_ vase, madam?"

"Yes of course, you numpty! _That _vase!"

"I'm sorry, Madam - it's already been sold."

"Good Heavens - is _anything_ in this shop actually for sale?"

"Yes, of course, madam; nearly everything here is for sale."

"Good. What about these cat salt and pepper shakers in the case; how much are they?"

"Six hundred thousand Pounds, madam."

"Six _hundred..._ are you _mad_?"

"Madam, if you're going to insult me, I'm afraid I'll have to ask you to leave."
.
.


----------



## huckybuck

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @huckybuck - I laughed so hard at the thought of @Shane Kent actually _selling _anything cat-related that I couldn't even respond initially. Here's what the scenario might look like if he was the proprietor of an 'Everything Cat-Related' shop in the High Street.
> 
> View attachment 376830
> 
> 
> "Good day young man; how much is the cat teapot in your front window?"
> 
> "I'm sorry, madam - it's not for sale."
> 
> "Not for sale? This is a retail shop, isn't it?"
> 
> "Oh, yes indeed madam, but that teapot isn't for sale, it's... ummm... broken."
> 
> "Broken? Why I can see from here that it's in perfect condition!"
> 
> "Did I say, 'broken' madam? I meant that it was sold. Yes... that's it - it's already been sold."
> 
> "Oh. Ah, well - what about that lovely vase on the shelf behind you?
> 
> "Which vase, madam?
> 
> "There's only the one - turn round and please let me see it."
> 
> "I'm sorry; I see no vase, madam."
> 
> "Good grief - the glass cat vase right next to your hand!"
> 
> "Ahhhh... _this_ vase, madam?"
> 
> "Yes of course, you numpty! _That _vase!"
> 
> "I'm sorry, Madam - it's already been sold."
> 
> "Good Heavens - is _anything_ in this shop actually for sale?"
> 
> "Yes, of course, madam; nearly everything here is for sale."
> 
> "Good. What about these cat salt and pepper shakers in the case; how much are they?"
> 
> "Six hundred thousand Pounds, madam."
> 
> "Six _hundred..._ are you _mad_?"
> 
> "Madam, if you're going to insult me, I'm afraid I'll have to ask you to leave."
> .
> .


I think Shane Kent will fit into this forum purrfectly then lol!!


----------



## Shane Kent

The two cats in the background I call my Floor Kitties. The white floor kitty is what started it all for me.


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> "Six hundred thousand Pounds, madam."
> 
> "Six _hundred..._ are you _mad_?"
> 
> "Madam, if you're going to insult me, I'm afraid I'll have to ask you to leave."


Ha! This was the funniest thing I read all day. And so true!


----------



## huckybuck

The white floor kitty is gorgeous!! 

I’ve had my eye on a grey cat cookie jar on eBay but it’s been de listed. I’d have snapped it up but the postage and import duties were horrendous!

Always looking at the US for cat stuff as you have a much better selection than us Brits!!


----------



## Shane Kent

huckybuck said:


> The white floor kitty is gorgeous!!
> 
> I've had my eye on a grey cat cookie jar on eBay but it's been de listed. I'd have snapped it up but the postage and import duties were horrendous!
> 
> Always looking at the US for cat stuff as you have a much better selection than us Brits!!


I have hundreds upon hundreds of pieces of beeeeautiful cat artwork. I have stuff from all around the world. I have not bought one piece online. There is a generation selling their properties and moving into retirement living communities in and around Ottawa, Ontario "Canada". I guess their kids don't want their stuff and dump it at thrift/charity stores. I know, crazy Eh Plus I buy stuff at flea markets where most of the vendors buy stuff at estate sales and resell it at the flea markets. I have five cookie jars two from flea markets and three from thrift/charity stores.


----------



## Shane Kent

And I still have a lot more.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
@1 bruce 1 - The automated @ prompt claims that you're a member. Talk to me, Bandit!
.


----------



## 1 bruce 1

Well, I'll be. The Doofus (yours truly) has landed! 

Hi all, I'm Bruce and I love my wife, my cats, my dogs, and all my animals in no particular order. I'm a sentimental old fool that's a big kid at heart, who likes music and jokes (the cornier, the better) and making my wife's life pleasantly miserable or wonderful. It really depends on the day. 
I'm not intelligent enough to work a camera that can somehow stick the pictures on the camera onto the computer system, but we're owned by 9 cats, too many dogs that work or do sports for a living, more than too many farm critters and more to come in the next year or so. 


I see some familiar faces (names) here, and some new faces (names) as well and I'm happy to know you all.


----------



## MaggieDemi

1 bruce 1 said:


> Well, I'll be. The Doofus (yours truly) has landed!


Finally, you're here! What took you so long you crazy cornball?


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MaggieDemi said:


> Finally, you're here! What took you so long you crazy cornball?


@MaggieDemi - You know that @1 bruce 1 is way up in snow country, yes? I'm been tellin' him for three days now, "TAKE OFF YOUR ROLLER SKATES!"
.


----------



## raysmyheart

Hi @Mad4savannahs , and @1 bruce 1 , so glad to see you here and a big welcome from Speedy and me!:Cat

@Shane Kent , the Cats are wonderful the way you have displayed them.

@huckybuck , I also love to watch cat-themed items on ebay, , mostly antique cat-themed postcards. :Cat I have a few and hope to post photos of some to share with all of you here.

Speedy wishes a very good day to all!


----------



## dustydiamond1

These are from last Thur Nov 15th


----------



## raysmyheart

Was this the first snow of the Season for you @dustydiamond1? That is a lot of snow for November! I love the scrolls photos with the snow on them


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Was this the first snow of the Season for you @dustydiamond1? That is a lot of snow for November! I love the scrolls photos with the snow on them


Yep, 1st of the Winter. I love the snow on/in the scrolls too.


----------



## dustydiamond1

At @1CatOverTheLine request:
I don't want to go in.








Want to go there... 







Now minion please?


----------



## idris

Hellos goodmorningses and welcomses from I the Mognificents Mischiefs. 








yous looks likes yous have a surpluses of that nasties white stuffs that my slaves lovses. gladses yous has its and not mes


----------



## Orange&White

Hi everyone! I finally made it. 

Looking forward to a long weekend to read some threads and make a formal introduction for the 3 kitties and Charlie the Corgi.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Orange&White said:


> Hi everyone! I finally made it.


Hi Orange! Glad you finally made it, it wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## Foxxycat

Good morning everyone! Snow and cold here.

18°F at home.
27°F at work.









A flurry Honeybee last night. She was sleeping on her pile of blankets in the bedroom I built for her last weekend.










This is my deck last night at 5pm. The SECOND snow storm!! 



























And a perfect Christmas tree across the street.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Foxxycat --Great pics! I don't usually come online this early, but I had to welcome @Orange&White to the forum. The whole fam is finally here.


----------



## Sacrechat

Shane Kent said:


> I have something that looks like every cat I think. The following is only part of what I have and a little crowded I need to get more display cases. I also have cookie jars, tea cups, tea sets, coasters, music boxes, jewelry boxes and more.
> 
> View attachment 376603
> 
> 
> View attachment 376604
> 
> 
> View attachment 376605
> 
> 
> That is only three shelves out of four in one case. There is another case to the left of it. And I have other cabinets filled and stuff wrapped up and stored.


Welcome Shane. You have a beautiful collection of kitties both living and non living.


----------



## Sacrechat

A big welcome to all new members.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Welcome to all all the new cat chatters.


----------



## Foxxycat

@Gallifreyangirl @Sacremist @idris and all the folks thank you for a warm welcome!!


----------



## Shane Kent

Sacremist said:


> Welcome Shane. You have a beautiful collection of kitties both living and non living.


Thank you for the welcome and the compliment on my kitties 

@Foxxycat and @dustydiamond1 nice snow photos. It looks like both of you have got more than Ottawa thus far. And of course cute kitty photos 

@raysmyheart You will notice there are some cat items that are not on display and put away  They should have been in the mail weeks ago but Canada Post is having rolling strikes. I have been watching the progress and it is not good. The postal workers are not getting what they want. I think the government here is going to put back to work legislation in place which should make for some pissed off postal workers. With Christmas around the corner I think I am just going to gift wrap stuff and UPS it.


----------



## Cully

dustydiamond1 said:


> At @1CatOverTheLine request:
> I don't want to go in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to go there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now minion please?


What a lovely face.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

dustydiamond1 said:


> At @1CatOverTheLine request:
> I don't want to go in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to go there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now minion please?


@dustydiamond1 - It's delightful to see you here - and Gypsy too. I just love her little triangular white mask!



idris said:


> Hellos goodmorningses and welcomses from I the Mognificents Mischiefs.
> View attachment 376877
> 
> yous looks likes yous have a surpluses of that nasties white stuffs that my slaves lovses. gladses yous has its and not mes


@idris - That is one mognificent mogul-maligner!



Orange&White said:


> Hi everyone! I finally made it.
> 
> Looking forward to a long weekend to read some threads and make a formal introduction for the 3 kitties and Charlie the Corgi.


@Orange&White - Hooray! I'd been worried that you took a left turn and wound up in Greenland! I see that your Texas temperatures are headed back up near 80º (that's 26º to our neighbours on this side of the fishbowl), so I'm guessing not too much snow there, eh?



Foxxycat said:


> Good morning everyone! Snow and cold here.
> 
> 18°F at home.
> 27°F at work.
> View attachment 376911
> 
> 
> A flurry Honeybee last night. She was sleeping on her pile of blankets in the bedroom I built for her last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 376912
> 
> 
> This is my deck last night at 5pm. The SECOND snow storm!!
> 
> View attachment 376913
> 
> View attachment 376915
> 
> 
> View attachment 376916
> 
> 
> And a perfect Christmas tree across the street.
> 
> View attachment 376914


@Foxxycat - _You're_ the reason I don't post many landscape photos. The opening shot at sunrise is just incredible, and the "snowbound" photos are beautiful - but I'll throw in with the Mognificents here: I is glads taht is yous and not mes.

A lovely day here, save for the slightly chilly temperatures earlier. We had a heavy dusting of snow overnight - less than half an inch of cover - which now has quite nearly melted away thanks to a brilliantly sunny afternoon.

@Shane Kent - Here's my good morning shot, taken a few hours ago from the bottom of the stairway down to the beach. Almost makes you wish you were at the cottage, and about to put the canoe in the water, doesn't it?










Wishes for a grand evening on your side of the pond, all - and a welcome to all our new faces!
.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Cully said:


> What a lovely face.


Thank you, she has a lovely personalty to match


----------



## Jcatbird

Hello @1 bruce 1 and @Orange&White It's very nice to see you here too! This is a lovely place! 
I am catching up here as I have been traveling a bit. I visited my elderly Father. My cats cannot decide if they should punish me for being gone or welcome me home. I left two people on site to care for them but it seems that I should have left at least four!

This is Flowers. I believe I was being ignored. She preferred rubbing against her house door to being petted but she has since forgiven me.








This is the area I visited. No snow but it was much colder here than where I live.


----------



## Psygon

Welcome folks from me and my tonks! 

And welcome back to @1CatOverTheLine - I recall your amusing stories about your 'angelic' snowshoe. I hope we get more of those stories


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Psygon said:


> Welcome folks from me and my tonks!
> 
> And welcome back to @1CatOverTheLine - I recall your amusing stories about your 'angelic' snowshoe. I hope we get more of those stories


@Psygon - Thanks for that.

Enduring infamy, dishonour too;
Afforded by one's villainous Snowshoe.










Much more pleasant was the sunset this evening, though really, Nature - your representation of an Hippocampus leaves a bit to be desired.










@Jcatbird - Both lovely photos, but you know the truth: Flowers steals the show, hands down. Good to have you back.
.


----------



## 1 bruce 1

Thank you for the warm welcome! I appreciate that. 
I'm looking forward to meeting some new friends from across the pond!
@1CatOverTheLine , as you know my friend, I have to say that shot of the crystal clear water with the snow and bright, crisp sky is one of the most pleasant sights I've seen in a long, long time.


----------



## 1 bruce 1

MaggieDemi said:


> Finally, you're here! What took you so long you crazy cornball?


As @1CatOverTheLine said....
I won't put down those roller skates. 

It's a pleasure to see you all, and @MaggieDemi , you know me. I'm surprised I even remembered how to log in, let alone know all this tech-y stuff on this crazy internet google machine.


----------



## 1 bruce 1

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Psygon - Thanks for that.
> 
> Enduring infamy, dishonour too;
> Afforded by one's villainous Snowshoe.
> 
> View attachment 377010
> 
> 
> .


This still makes me laugh my butt off, this cats expression.
I have a similar photo of a random "look alike" (not pure bred) Himalayan under a fan in mid meow, wish I could find that photo.


----------



## Foxxycat

@Jcatbird That water scene looks lovely! It was cold up here! I officially broke out the winter coat this month! I usually try to hold off until after Turkey Day but man it's so cold!
Your kitty Flowers is adorable too!! I love that sweet face looking up at you!!

We got MORE snow Today!! Can you imagine??!

I was at the local grocery store and when I came out there was a huge snow squall!! The snow was blowing sideways, the air was very cold! The carriages were all whipping across the parking lot! I took some pictures in the middle of it!









See the carriages all along the edge?!








There's a lone carriage running away from us!









Tried to show the snow blowing sideways. The surface at the bottom of the photo is a cover on a pickup truck=when I pulled in this was mostly clear. Now it's more white!










@1CatOverTheLine You should post more landscape photos!! I really dig that photo by the water!! Don't stop posting! I am just average at photography.

@MaggieDemi I made it back tonight-last night I fell asleep at 8:50!!

@1 bruce 1 Glad to see you here! keep up the corny jokes! I love it!!!

@Orange&White Glad to see you have landed on this here section of the net finally!! We thought you were busy flying all around the world not wanting to stop. Glad to see you landed here for a brief moment!

@dustydiamond1 I love the pictures of Gypsy! You are so lucky that she's good on her harness!!

So how's everyone tonight? 
Did I miss anyone?


----------



## 1 bruce 1

Foxxycat said:


> @Jcatbird That water scene looks lovely! It was cold up here! I officially broke out the winter coat this month! I usually try to hold off until after Turkey Day but man it's so cold!
> Your kitty Flowers is adorable too!! I love that sweet face looking up at you!!
> 
> We got MORE snow Today!! Can you imagine??!
> 
> I was at the local grocery store and when I came out there was a huge snow squall!! The snow was blowing sideways, the air was very cold! The carriages were all whipping across the parking lot! I took some pictures in the middle of it!
> View attachment 377021
> 
> 
> See the carriages all along the edge?!
> 
> View attachment 377022
> There's a lone carriage running away from us!
> 
> View attachment 377023
> 
> Tried to show the snow blowing sideways. The surface at the bottom of the photo is a cover on a pickup truck=when I pulled in this was mostly clear. Now it's more white!
> 
> View attachment 377024
> 
> 
> @1CatOverTheLine You should post more landscape photos!! I really dig that photo by the water!! Don't stop posting! I am just average at photography.
> 
> @MaggieDemi I made it back tonight-last night I fell asleep at 8:50!!
> 
> @1 bruce 1 Glad to see you here! keep up the corny jokes! I love it!!!
> 
> @Orange&White Glad to see you have landed on this here section of the net finally!! We thought you were busy flying all around the world not wanting to stop. Glad to see you landed here for a brief moment!
> 
> @dustydiamond1 I love the pictures of Gypsy! You are so lucky that she's good on her harness!!
> 
> So how's everyone tonight?
> Did I miss anyone?


That running away shopping cart! 
This is why I will do all I can to park as far away from the store as I can, but this shows that sometimes that doesn't always work.
Snow squalls are fun. The big kid in me pretends it's the intro to a blizzard. Then I get bored. Then, when the squalls don't stop, I think "...oh, yeah, I'm a grown up now" and realize I need to make things are prepared.:Arghh


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Foxxycat --We call those "shopping carts" here in Upstate NY.  Here a carriage would be like an Amish buggy...Nice to see you back finally, I missed you last night. 

@1 bruce 1 --I'm sure you'll do just fine, pal! You just worry about supplying the corn. 

@Jcatbird --Welcome back, I hope you enjoyed your trip to see your Dad. It's nice to see Flowers again, great pic.

@Orange&White --Where did you disappear to? Come on back and stay a while next time.

@1CatOverTheLine --Not sure what a Hippocampus is, but lovely sunset pic, it looks very fiery. The beach shot is beautiful too.


----------



## SbanR

Hello n welcome to all our new friends. One day away n I'm running to play catch-up
Lots of beautiful photos - cats n scenery The snow scenes are so beautiful but the amount!! It's only November! Eek and double eek!!!:Woot:Woot:Woot


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Took me a second to realize a carriage is a shopping trolley as we call them over here in the UK. I know a parking lot is a car park. Looks very snowy there @Foxxycat I woke up to frost and it feels cold but no snow here so far.


----------



## Foxxycat

It's 5°F right now!  It's 8:45am.

But got a fuzzy cat to keep us company


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

It's 13.48 and I am at work on lunch checking the forums out.


----------



## Foxxycat

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Took me a second to realize a carriage is a shopping trolley as we call them over here in the UK. I know a parking lot is a car park. Looks very snowy there @Foxxycat I woke up to frost and it feels cold but no snow here so far.


Yes Maggie pointed out to me my wording error lol.

Everyone here says get me a carriage in the store. Must be a new England thing. Shopping cart reminds me of those electric run mart carts for those who cant stand for long periods of time. Lol

I like learning the different terminology of "things!"


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Foxxycat I like to read the American words and phrases or when I have seen them on TV and figure out the UK version of them.


----------



## Summercat

@Foxxycat 
I never heard carriage, just cart but have lived mainly in the mid Atlantic states and south. I was thinking maybe carriage was Canadian. My OH is English, so says trolley.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Took me a second to realize a carriage is a shopping trolley as we call them over here in the UK. I know a parking lot is a car park.


In NY we say shopping cart. It's so fun to learn the different names we have for things. I think you guys call Eggplant & Zucchini by other names too, right? I think "Bloke" means Man, and "Mate" means Friend in the UK. 



Foxxycat said:


> Everyone here says get me a carriage in the store. Must be a new England thing. Shopping cart reminds me of those electric run mart carts for those who cant stand for long periods of time.


Huh, I never knew that they call shopping carts carriages in New England. Very interesting. 



Summercat said:


> My OH is English, so says trolley.


What does OH mean? Is that like Dear Husband (DH) in the US?


----------



## Summercat

@MaggieDemi 
If I am correct, OH is other half

What part of NY are you in? I used to live in Newburgh.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Summercat said:


> If I am correct, OH is other half
> 
> What part of NY are you in? I used to live in Newburgh.


I like "Other Half", that's sweet!...I live in Upstate NY, near Massena, NY, right by the Canadian border to Cornwall, Ontario.


----------



## Summercat

Ah ok, not been that far or to Canada either.


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> Ah ok, not been that far or to Canada either.


 I am going to Canada next year. We are going to visit friends in Nova Scotia. I have never been across the Atlantic before and we are both very excited


----------



## Summercat

@Tawny75 
That should be fun


----------



## MaggieDemi

Tawny75 said:


> I am going to Canada next year. We are going to visit friends in Nova Scotia. I have never been across the Atlantic before and we are both very excited


You will love Canada! So far I've been to Cornwall, Kanata (Ottawa), Montreal, Brockville, Kingston, and the Canadian side of Niagara Falls. The drinking age is 19 over there, so we used to go across the border every weekend when I was younger.


----------



## jill3

Hello and welcome from me and my 3 fur Babies Chloe Archie and Ollie xxx


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
@MaggieDemi - "Bloke," is the past tense of, "blake." Here's how it works: two chaps meet in the afternoon - Smythe and Blake - and introduce themselves. That evening, when Smythe goes home, one of his mates asks, "'ooja mee' a' th' pub t'day," and Smythe replies, "'e was Bloke, mate." "Mate," works the same way, as the past tense of, "make."

"Will you be making tea, then?"

"Already mate it."

Here on Lake Ontario's south shore, it's a bright, crisp seven degrees trolley / seventeen degrees shopping cart. Here's another interesting difference between the U.K. and America - over there, it's Thursday; here in America, it's Thanksgiving Day.

Yes indeed - today's American Thanksgiving - a day which hundreds of millions of Americans set aside each year to afford them the opportunity to practise the Seven Capital Vices - pride, greed, lust, envy, gluttony, wrath and sloth.

The original intent of the traditional American Thanksgiving Feast, of course, was to commemorate the First Harvest meal of 1621 at Plymouth Plantation, after the Mayflower went off course under Christopher Jones' unsteady hand, landing at one of the coldest, bleakest places on earth on 21 December, 1620, rather than - as was the original intent - in the Bahamas, in time for the Junkanoo parades and some weeks of lying on the beaches drinking rum from coconuts.

Today in modern America, history has forgotten most of the events between the landing at Plymouth Rock and what we had for breakfast this morning, and even American schoolchildren are now taught only the basics: "Pilgrims came; no taxation without representation; dump the tea in the harbour (dear Lord - what were they thinking?); one if by land and two if by sea; 54'40" or fight; Al Gore invents the internet, and tomorrow is Thanksgiving!"

In most American homes, Thanksgiving marks a sort of Family reunion - three, four and sometimes - at least in the West Virginia hill country - as many as nine generations of Americans gather under one reluctant roof in an effort to eat as much as is Humanly possible, and then to lie about in some viticultural, tryptophanic stupour, while trying desperately to 'one-up' each other before the inevitable Family Feud commences - and you must trust me on this: it always does - _unless_ you are blissfully without relations, and can manage to dodge all those, "_but staying home with your cats is no way to celebrate Thanksgiving_," invitations.

You may trust me on this as well - staying home with your cats is the _only_ sane way to celebrate Thanksgiving. I know already that @raysmyheart will be staying home with her beautiful Speedy, having turkey together, and I shall shortly commence roasting a duckling for my little brood of eleven. For those in America who are about to journey to Grandma's - or to Aunt Edna's - I say, "ave, Imperator iter stultorum; morituri cenabis¹ te salutant!"

¹See? _See? _ "Die" / "dine." Clever, eh?



To all the Americans here: Happy Thanksgiving; and to our British hosts: happy Thursday!
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> "Bloke," is the past tense of, "blake." Here's how it works: two chaps meet in the afternoon - Smythe and Blake - and introduce themselves. That evening, when Smythe goes home, one of his mates asks, "'ooja mee' a' th' pub t'day," and Smythe replies, "'e was Bloke, mate." "Mate," works the same way, as the past tense of, "make."
> 
> "Will you be making tea, then?"
> 
> "Already mate it."


Thanks for the lesson...I think...


----------



## Shane Kent

@jill3 Thanks for the welcome and photos of cute kitties


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MaggieDemi said:


> Thanks for the lesson...I think...


@MaggieDemi - Bob's your Uncle then, eh? Here are some pointers to blend in seamlessly hereabouts:

"Pint:" what we do to a room when we need a change of colour.

"Fries:" Want fries with that? Ask for chips. Want chips? Ask for crisps.

"Sneakers:" "Sneakers," are, "trainers;" trainers are coaches, and coaches are what the posh once rode in.

"Biscuit:" A cookie; when British cats knead, they make scones.

"Phone Box:" Tardis. Telephone Booth.

"Bonnet:" The hood of a motorcar.

"Boot:" The trunk of a motorcar.

"Saloon:" A great honking beast of a motorcar.

"The Prince Of Darkness:" Lucas electricals.

"The cheque is in the post:" "I'll pay you in a fortnight."

There you have it - easy peasy.
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> "Pint:" what we do to a room when we need a change of colour.


I might need further explanation on this one please...


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MaggieDemi said:


> I might need further explanation on this one please...













Pint.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


>


Okay, the accent. Got it!!!


----------



## Foxxycat

Pint o beer or pint of paint :Joyful


----------



## raysmyheart

Good Evening, a Happy Thursday to all my Friends here and Happy Thanksgiving if you are celebrating this today!

A very cold day here in the Northeastern United States, Massachusetts now -7 degrees C / 16 degrees F. Bbrrrrr......:Cold

@Orange&White , your warm temps in Texas sounds like my kind of weather, enjoy!



1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Psygon - Thanks for that.
> 
> Enduring infamy, dishonour too;
> Afforded by one's villainous Snowshoe.
> 
> View attachment 377010
> 
> 
> Much more pleasant was the sunset this evening, though really, Nature - your representation of an Hippocampus leaves a bit to be desired.
> 
> View attachment 377011
> 
> 
> @Jcatbird - Both lovely photos, but you know the truth: Flowers steals the show, hands down. Good to have you back.
> .


@1CatOverTheLine , this is one stunning sunset you have captured. the glowing light behind the trees and pastels in the sky, I think I see a playful dragon in the clouds.

@Jcatbird I am glad you made safe travels. Flowers is a sweet and pretty girl.:Cat

@Foxxycat that is a wild scene you have photographed there with the crazy snow squall, I feel cold just looking at the pics.:Cold

@SbanR , thank you for the welcome, Speedy and I are glad to meet you!

@MaggieDemi you got me thinking about carriages and carts, where I am in central Massachusetts, we most always say carriages. However, @Gallifreyangirl I like the term shopping trolley the best, I am hearing this for the first time and I think that is pretty neat! @Summercat you say cart and I say carriage!

Thank you @jill3 it is so nice to meet you and beautiful Chloe, Archie and Ollie.!:Cat

Since I have the day off from work I am looking forward to watching an old movie as it is much too cold to be outside.:Cold


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Saloon car you call a sedan. A
Bloke is a man your right or a man here as well. You call taps fawcets. My favourite is you call bum bags as fanny packs.


----------



## Summercat

^^^ for my fellow Americans 
Fanny is a word for female anatomy in the UK.

What British sometimes call cigarettes is a slur word for gay people in the US.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Saloon car you call a sedan. A
> Bloke is a man your right or a man here as well. You call taps fawcets. My favourite is you call bum bags as fanny packs.


@Gallifreyangirl - Bog roll is still the best. In America, it's, "toilet tissue," and in western Ireland, a 'bog roll' is a lass and a chap out in the fen... uhhhh... ummm... well... never mind.
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> in western Ireland, a 'bog roll' is a lass and a chap out in the fen... uhhhh... ummm... well... never mind.


in the fen....? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## huckybuck

Loving this thread 

Happy Thanksgiving to all our overseas “newbies” hope you have had a wonderful day and the cats are full of turkey!!!

Anyone going out tomorrow for Black Friday??? It’s just taking off over here but is pretty rubbish!!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

huckybuck said:


> Loving this thread
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all our overseas "newbies" hope you have had a wonderful day and the cats are full of turkey!!!
> 
> Anyone going out tomorrow for Black Friday??? It's just taking off over here but is pretty rubbish!!


@huckybuck - Black Friday says:










Of course, she was named for the 1869 Jay Gould and James Fisk Gold Crash, because she came in on 24 September.



Thanks for your good wishes. I've ten duck-filled cats right now, plus White Tip who, it appears, might never stop eating. Happy whatever day to all!
.


----------



## raysmyheart

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @huckybuck - Black Friday says:
> 
> View attachment 377257
> 
> 
> Of course, she was named for the 1869 Jay Gould and James Fisk Gold Crash, because she came in on 24 September.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes. I've ten duck-filled cats right now, plus White Tip who, it appears, might never stop eating. Happy whatever day to all!
> .


There's sweet Black Friday @1CatOverTheLine , give her a big hug from Speedy and me, I am always so glad to see her.:Cat

Speedy says 'hello' -






to Black Friday.

Speaking of words having several meanings, I see mentioned here in another thread - of Christmas jumpers, I tried to search the meaning, it seems it is a shirt or blouse, I think in the UK? Here in the US, a jumper as clothing would be a dress, usually sleeveless, worn with a blouse or jersey layered underneath.

A drink I have always called a milkshake is routinely called a cabinet - just fifteen miles from me in the next State, here in the Northeastern United Stares. I think it is the only place in the US that uses the word cabinet for this drink. Pretty neat and intriguing these words.


----------



## dustydiamond1

huckybuck said:


> Loving this thread
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all our overseas "newbies" hope you have had a wonderful day and the cats are full of turkey!!!
> 
> Anyone going out tomorrow for Black Friday??? It's just taking off over here but is pretty rubbish!!


Thank you! Gypsy is sleeping off a tummy full of of turkey. 








Lots of stores started their sales this afternoon (Thursday),what a madhouse.
I volunteered to go into work tomorrow and Saturday. The office is closed so only a few of us will be there.


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> Thank you! Gypsy is sleeping off a tummy full of of turkey.
> View attachment 377274
> 
> Lots of stores started their sales this afternoon (Thursday),what a madhouse.
> I volunteered to go into work tomorrow and Saturday. The office is closed so only a few of us will be there.


@dustydiamond1 Hello to you and sweet Gypsy:Cat

I will be working also this weekend, of course, I work in stores, so we should have some crowds coming in for the sales. Good thing I have some comfortable shoes, lol. I think I will be running.:Wacky



Tawny75 said:


> I am going to Canada next year. We are going to visit friends in Nova Scotia. I have never been across the Atlantic before and we are both very excited


@Tawny75 you must be very excited about going to Nova Scotia next year, the anticipation and planning of the trip is half the fun sometimes! I hope you will post about your trip .

:Cat

Wishing everyone a wonderful Friday.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

dustydiamond1 said:


> Thank you! Gypsy is sleeping off a tummy full of of turkey.
> View attachment 377274


@dustydiamond1 - Gypsy's not the only one, "sleeping it off." White Tip has barely moved tonight she's so stuffed.


----------



## Shane Kent

dustydiamond1 said:


> Thank you! Gypsy is sleeping off a tummy full of of turkey.
> View attachment 377274
> 
> Lots of stores started their sales this afternoon (Thursday),what a madhouse.
> I volunteered to go into work tomorrow and Saturday. The office is closed so only a few of us will be there.


That is an adorable photo of one comfy looking kitty


----------



## raysmyheart

I wonder if the cats are dreaming of Apple Pie or Pumpkin Pie :Cat :Cat :Cat @dustydiamond1 and @1CatOverTheLine


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> I wonder if the cats are dreaming of Apple Pie or Pumpkin Pie :Cat :Cat :Cat @dustydiamond1 and @1CatOverTheLine


'mouse'-meat pie of course :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

Shane Kent said:


> That is an adorable photo of one comfy looking kitty


:Happy It just warms my heart everytime I see her sprawled out and so relaxed. She was the neighborhood stray before she chose us and I know she was unable to let her guard down and sleep so deep when she was on her own. The fact she trusts us so much means she loves us just as much as we love her.


----------



## Trixie1

dustydiamond1 said:


> :Happy It just warms my heart everytime I see her sprawled out and so relaxed. She was the neighborhood stray before she chose us and I know she was unable to let her guard down and sleep so deep when she was on her own. The fact she trusts us so much means she loves us just as much as we love her.
> View attachment 377280


She's absolutely gorgeous so glad she found you


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> She's absolutely gorgeous so glad she found you


:Joyful :Cat


----------



## Summercat

:CatLovely @dustydiamond1


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> @dustydiamond1 Hello to you and sweet Gypsy:Cat
> 
> I will be working also this weekend, of course, I work in stores, so we should have some crowds coming in for the sales. Good thing I have some comfortable shoes, lol. I think I will be running.:Wacky
> 
> @Tawny75 you must be very excited about going to Nova Scotia next year, the anticipation and planning of the trip is half the fun sometimes! I hope you will post about your trip .
> 
> :Cat
> 
> Wishing everyone a wonderful Friday.


You too, stay safe. Mobs can be dangerous.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> :CatLovely @dustydiamond1


Thanks :Happy


----------



## Tawny75

raysmyheart said:


> @dustydiamond1 Hello to you and sweet Gypsy:Cat
> 
> I will be working also this weekend, of course, I work in stores, so we should have some crowds coming in for the sales. Good thing I have some comfortable shoes, lol. I think I will be running.:Wacky
> 
> @Tawny75 you must be very excited about going to Nova Scotia next year, the anticipation and planning of the trip is half the fun sometimes! I hope you will post about your trip .
> 
> :Cat
> 
> Wishing everyone a wonderful Friday.


I am really excited, The furthest Mr T has ever been is Amsterdam and for me it is Germany. I have never ever collected my luggage from a carousel in an airport before. Small things make me happy


----------



## Foxxycat

Happy Friday everyone! Cold here 12°F. Furnace has been running quite a bit. Bet we will eat up 1/8 of tank of kerosene to stay warm here.


----------



## Foxxycat

I managed to get Honeybee to lay on my chest for 10 minutes. She wasn't happy but I was trying to get her green eyes to show. She kept turning her head every time I got the camera in front of her face.










The look. She was mad at me and was whining every few minutes until I got her to start making biscuits on her blanket.










She was very annoyed with me at this point.

I managed to get a few more photos of the sweet Bee.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Foxxycat said:


> She wasn't happy but I was trying to get her green eyes to show. She kept turning her head every time I got the camera in front of her face.
> 
> View attachment 377314


@Foxxycat - Honeybee's eyes look just like emeralds in the proper light; dear Lord, but she's a beautiful girl! Even the Evil Snowshoe is jealous of her.










Twenty-five degrees Shopping Cart here today; minus three degrees Trolley; a fine, fair day for a walk in the woods to celebrate not being even remotely close to any Black Friday sales in the company of The Screaming Hordes.

"How was your day, dear?"

"Black Friday! _Black Friday!!!_ I spent most of our nest egg on things we don't need, but I saved almost _three dollars! _ I bought fifty jars of mayonnaise at three cents off each!

"But neither of us uses mayonnaise, dear."

"I know! It will last _forever_!"

Much as I'd like to go out to join the teeming throngs in their sweatpants and sneakers trainers, with their mobiles jammed perpetually against their ears, I've important business to which I must attend. My annual visiting Snowy Owl was spotted today at the wooded edge of the yard, and I must walk back to see if I can catch a better glimpse. Pity, that.
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

raysmyheart said:


> A drink I have always called a milkshake is routinely called a cabinet


Huh. Here a Cabinet is a stand alone closet type thingy. I think we call the contraption above the bathroom sink a cabinet too. 



Tawny75 said:


> I am really excited, The furthest Mr T has ever been is Amsterdam and for me it is Germany.


I would love to go to Germany some day. Most of my ancestors came from there, I have a German last name. Well it was German before my Grandfather wrecked it by Americanizing the spelling. Nobody spells it right. 



1CatOverTheLine said:


> I've important business to which I must attend. My annual visiting Snowy Owl was spotted today at the wooded edge of the yard, and I must walk back to see if I can catch a better glimpse. Pity, that.


Somebody has their priorities straight.  Plus you can just shop online if you need to, there are tons of sales.


----------



## Foxxycat

I've got my internet set up high speed and it's FAST! 80 mbps! My old network is 0.3 mbps!!!
I've got to visit the local Walmart and get an adapter. 

Ive got Turkey baking in the oven, made mashed tators, stuffing, green beans casserole and siting down to take a break. 

It's still cold outside. Around 20?


----------



## MaggieDemi

Foxxycat said:


> Ive got Turkey baking in the oven, made mashed tators, stuffing, green beans casserole and siting down to take a break.


Yummy, especially the casserole. Happy belated Thanksgiving!


----------



## Foxxycat

MaggieDemi said:


> Yummy, especially the casserole. Happy belated Thanksgiving!


Thanks @MaggieDemi I made 2 dishes of bean casserole with those dried French's onions on top baked for an hour because the beans are frozen. I just finished off my spicy Thai curry chicken pieces from Buffalo wing place. This time it's 3 x as hot as last time. It took me 4 times to finish off a medium size of boneless chicken wings with the Thai sauce.

Anyone else out there like Thai curry zingy sauce?!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Foxxycat said:


> This time it's 3 x as hot as last time.


Did you ask for it to be 3X spicy? I know some restaurants let you go up to 4 Stars Spicy. That's what I always pick.


----------



## Foxxycat

MaggieDemi said:


> Did you ask for it to be 3X spicy? I know some restaurants let you go up to 4 Stars Spicy. That's what I always pick.


Nope-I order online then pick up as takeout. I think they made the next batch of sauce spicier than the last one. omg a good burn!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@raysmyheart this is a uk Christmas jumper


----------



## Jcatbird

Wow! I love reading all the word terms for different areas. I could really confuse the issue by throwing in some Deep South word play. For instance,” How y’all doing? I favor my Mother in that I like turkey better than Fish for dinner. But that’s a whole nother story. I’ll excuse myself now because I’m fixin’ to see my cuz.” Translation anyone? Tee hee! Sounds dreadful doesn’t it? Just an aside here, Thanksgiving here is a very religious event more than a food feast. Food is still prepared on a grand scale but no one feasts until after giving Thanks for all the things they perceive as “Blessings”. I live in an area called the “Bible Belt”. It is changing here but there are still Church buildings in great quantity here. Oh yes, a shopping cart, carriage etc. can be called a “buggy” here. A Coca-cola , Pepsi or similar beverage has many names, soda, pop, soft drink, cola and in my younger days, a fountain drink. Coke can be the generic for any type of the aforementioned. Tea is usually an iced cold sweet tea and grits are roughly ground corn that is eaten with butter at breakfast or with fish. I am considered unusual but I don’t enjoy Iced tea or grits!


----------



## Shane Kent

As an older Canadian I am familiar with both UK and US terms. Not all of it but common terms.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent That is good to know. Perhaps you can bridge any gaps for the newbies here. We will all be learning many wonderful new things as we go along. I love the way everything varies from one area to another. Things here were influenced by people coming from many different countries. There is a strong German and English influence in the city here but the outlying countryside and islands developed their own versions of the languages. The Gullah form is often very difficult for me to follow. I understand some of it because I grew up around it but I think anyone who had never been exposed to it would have difficulty pulling out the meaning. It is a form of English though.


----------



## huckybuck

Our gorgeous Christmas jumpers - are more likely to be recognised as ugly holiday sweaters by our overseas friends!!!

Loving a Long Island iced tea btw!!


----------



## chillminx

When they were kids my American niece and nephew used to be tickled pink whenever I referred to a sweater as a "jumper". They would start jumping up and down all round the room, laughing. These days as adults (after many visits to the UK) they are more laid back about some of the "strange" words we use in the UK.


----------



## Shane Kent

@huckybuck










My wife is a professional photographer that is her work not mine.


----------



## huckybuck

Shane Kent said:


> @huckybuck
> 
> View attachment 377362
> 
> 
> My wife is a professional photographer that is her work not mine.


Aww it's fab!! Christmas cat jumpers!!


----------



## 1 bruce 1

dustydiamond1 said:


> 'mouse'-meat pie of course :Cat


Mine say, forget the pie, bring on the bird. Baby Girl, at her 7 lbs. thinks she could easily polish off a 12 pound turkey.


----------



## Jcatbird

@1CatOverTheLine I hear that a feral has appeared at a friend's house. I am going to try and give some assistance. I don't know if there is a thread devoted to that here since I have not fully searched the forums yet but it might be helpful to her. Of course, I could just tell her that you informed me that a cat can travel quickly through shipping services here. Shall I give her your location?


----------



## MaggieDemi

Gallifreyangirl said:


> this is a uk Christmas jumper


We call that type of shirt a Sweatshirt here in Upstate NY!



Jcatbird said:


> a shopping cart, carriage etc. can be called a "buggy" here


Here a carriage or buggy is pulled by a horse!



huckybuck said:


> Christmas cat jumpers!!


@Shane Kent --I was going to say the same thing, are those Christmas cat jumpers?



Jcatbird said:


> Of course, I could just tell her that you informed me that a cat can travel quickly through shipping services here. Shall I give her your location?


Ha! I'm not sure if he's ready for 12 cats. She's a really beautiful little feral though, very girlie looking, no way could she be a boy. I'll let you guys know how it goes tomorrow when I try feeding her.


----------



## Foxxycat

Good morning friends from snowy NH!









This morning I got a few shots of sunrise. I actually woke up before the sun comes up.

Honeybee is jumping around like a nut because she wants to go explore in the garden but the garden is now covered with snow. She stepped outside on the deck for about 30 seconds then came back in. She's been acting up because she's used to running around out in the back when we head outside. It's been too cold for both of us! My kitty already has cabin fever. Pumps hasn't been outside since it snowed originally. She probably won't go out until the spring. She prefers warm weather.


----------



## Foxxycat

@1CatOverTheLine I forgot to tell you that Moo Sho's blue eyes are fabulous! I would love to see more pictures of her peepers!

We have started watching an old black and white movie Mortal Storm. To think that in 20 years this film will be 100 years old! 

We are going to my sister's house later on if I feel up to it. The temperature is supposed to be 45 today so want to be sure my Honeybee has a chance to go outside. We are getting drenching rains tomorrow and thats my last day off.

Monday night I've got to go to the town hall for an emergency meeting about our tax bill. The local politicians have not completed the tax bill yet. Something to do with superintendent has not done their job. This was supposed to be done in October. It amazes me how towns can just do what they want despite the towns people voting or banding together. I'm thinking of moving to another state that isn't so screwed up with high property taxes. But I really love it here. I didn't want to move. It will take another few years to fix the mess that happened here since 2013. Got to love local politics!


----------



## dustydiamond1

1 bruce 1 said:


> Mine say, forget the pie, bring on the bird. Baby Girl, at her 7 lbs. thinks she could easily polish off a 12 pound turkey.


:Chicken :Cat


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Foxxycat --I agree with Pumps, let's hibernate for the winter and come out in the spring!
Margaret Sullavan is one of my favorite actresses. You should watch Shop Around the Corner if you get the chance.
I hope it warms up here today so I can work on taming my new feral. 
Since she has been here for 3 days now, I went ahead and gave her a name. It's Gretchen!
I will laugh so hard if Gretchen is a boy. But she looks so girlie, with long hair & poofy tail.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Foxxycat said:


> Good morning friends from snowy NH!
> 
> View attachment 377410
> 
> This morning I got a few shots of sunrise. I actually woke up before the sun comes up.


@Foxxycat - I love the view from your deck - and wow, what a lovely sunrise. I wonder why I can't get sunrise photos like this? Hang on....

Oh. Moo Shu says that I'd have to get up before nine o'clock to see the sun rise. Hah! Never mind then.

Not much time between sunset and moonrise last evening, so this took a stack of filters on the 400mm lens, but it can't compare with your morning photo:










Our rain began a little earlier than expected today, so we've grey skies and heavy overcast now. Here's a wish to all on both sides of the big pond, for a perfect Caturday!
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> Not much time between sunset and moonrise last evening, so this took a stack of filters on the 400mm lens


That's a beautiful moonrise! I miss the little poems you used to write/quote with your photos. We need to bring the poetry back.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> I'm fixin' to see my cuz.





Jcatbird said:


> A Coca-cola , Pepsi or similar beverage has many names, soda, pop, soft drink, cola and in my younger days, a fountain drink.





Jcatbird said:


> Tea is usually an iced cold sweet tea and grits are roughly ground corn that is eaten with butter at breakfast


Ummmm….We use all those same words here in NY!!!...I call my favorite cousin Missy cuz, Coke & Pepsi have all those same names here, and we have iced tea and grits, even out here in the boondocks.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MaggieDemi said:


> Margaret Sullavan is one of my favorite actresses. You should watch Shop Around the Corner if you get the chance.


@MaggieDemi - Not surprisingly, _The Shop Around the Corner_ is one of my all-time favourite films, and despite the two remakes - _In the Good Old Summertime_ and _You've Got Mail_ - both being well-done, nothing holds a candle to the original.

Surprisingly, our rain showers moved through quickly today, leaving in their wake a sunny afternoon perfectly suited to a tramp through the back yard. Notwithstanding the rather achromatic landscape, the view to the south was still quite pleasant, with the Oaks on the far bank still clinging tenaciously to their now-tarnished leaves.


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> with the Oaks on the far bank still clinging tenaciously to their now-tarnished leaves.


That was almost like a poem. I'll take it. 
And yes, I love that remake In The Good Old Summertime too, with Judy Garland & Van Johnson.
The Meg Ryan You've Got Mail version was good too.


----------



## Shane Kent

Salt and Pepper here to say hello Happy Sunday y'all.









And of course Glass Kitty wants in as well.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent That's a cute post! Lol I love salt and pepper. I actually had two kitties with those names when I was little. Glass kitty is really beautiful! I can't say that I ever had a cat named Glass before.


----------



## raysmyheart

Gallifreyangirl said:


> View attachment 377348
> 
> @raysmyheart this is a uk Christmas jumper


Thank you @Gallifreyangirl , @huckybuck , and @chillminx for telling me what a UK Christmas jumper is! 'Christmas jumper' has a festive sound to it and I do know that any jumper that I would select would definitely be cat-themed.:Cat

@Shane Kent, that is a super holiday photo of the Cats! The Cats look adorable in their coats. Was it difficult to get them to pose together so nicely?

@Tawny75 I hope you have a lot of fun planning your trip to Nova Scotia.

@MaggieDemi , I loved _Little Shop Around the Corner_! Also, you mentioned Judy Garland, she is one of my favorite actresses! I especially loved her in the musical _The Pirate, _which also starred Gene Kelley. Have you seen it?



1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Foxxycat - I love the view from your deck - and wow, what a lovely sunrise. I wonder why I can't get sunrise photos like this? Hang on....
> 
> Oh. Moo Shu says that I'd have to get up before nine o'clock to see the sun rise. Hah! Never mind then.
> 
> Not much time between sunset and moonrise last evening, so this took a stack of filters on the 400mm lens, but it can't compare with your morning photo:
> 
> View attachment 377462
> 
> 
> Our rain began a little earlier than expected today, so we've grey skies and heavy overcast now. Here's a wish to all on both sides of the big pond, for a perfect Caturday!
> .


@1CatOverTheLine your moonrise photo is really wonderful, it is definitely something for a photo contest!

If time allows tonight, I will activate my online Advent Calendar, this is my third year doing the calendar, this year's theme is set in Edinburgh, and the calendar runs for 25 days.

I hope everyone's Sunday is a very good one.:Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird I got those today at the flea market. The woman I got them from and her husband are really nice people, they are there every Sunday. I am not sure if they have a never ending supply but they always seem to have cat stuff for me. I also got cute kitty coffee mugs from them today.


----------



## Shane Kent

@raysmyheart Kitty and Rusty let me bath them. They are very timid of strangers but Karen and I can do virtually anything to them with little fuss. I wouldn't try bathing Taz or Zoe though. I think I could get a sweater on Taz but Zoe no way no how. Kitty, Rusty, and Zoe are relatively easy to pose for photos. Taz can be a real pain in the butt to get to settle down because he is easily excited.


----------



## Foxxycat

Shane Kent said:


> @raysmyheart Kitty and Rusty let me bath them. They are very timid of strangers but Karen and I can do virtually anything to them with little fuss. I wouldn't try bathing Taz or Zoe though. I think I could get a sweater on Taz but Zoe no way no how. Kitty, Rusty, and Zoe are relatively easy to pose for photos. Taz can be a real pain in the butt to get to settle down because he is easily excited.


That's funny you can bath 2 of them. Honeybee tolerates baths and she likes the hot water running on her back believe it or not! She hates the soaping up part when I mess up her fur. She doesn't like it when we ruffle her fur. Then she licks for 10 minutes everytime one of us pets her.

Oh she won't tolerate sweaters or harnesses. Again anything that ruffles the fur on her belly makes her go from sweet to hell cat in 3. 2. 1. 

Pumps doesnt like any of that stuff either.

The only cat I bathed was Floey. But we had a system. It was with 3 big bowls of water, winter jacket and winter mittens used to wet her down cause her claws would go into my shoulders so a jean jacket winter jacket is the only thing that protects one from claws. She would have a 10 minute window and if I didnt finish she would go absolutely bizerk!

I admire kitties who tolerate baths! Floey used to get oily fur and she didnt groom as much in her older years. I stopped bathing her when she was 14/15. She started getting super sensitive spots so it was easier to not pick her up.


----------



## raysmyheart

@Foxxycat I thought of you when we recently received many beautiful jigsaw puzzles where I work. I used to do jigsaws and I liked the challenge, Some of these puzzles look quite involved, there are puzzles that are actually 3-dimension jigsaws. My favorites are nature scenes, they are very relaxing, but one time I chose a cityscape with so many small details, I admit I did give up within the first hour, it was driving me kind of crazy.

These days if I do puzzles, my favorite is Sudoku, once I start doing them, I can't seem to get away.  in a relaxing sort of way, lol.

Anyone else find puzzles relaxing?

Wishing a very good day to all! [email protected] and Speedycat.


----------



## Citruspips

I love Jigsaws mum says I always have apparently I called them jig sog a puz when I was tiny. Trouble is cats and jigsaws just don’t go together. I have tried an iPad one but it’s not quite the same. I think I’ll have to wait till my sons stick me in a home lol.


----------



## chillminx

@raysmyheart - my OH loves Sudoku too, the more difficult the better!

Both he and I have been addicted for years to Crossword puzzles. I like the mental challenge, and the satisfaction of cracking the clues.

Jigsaws are rather fun too, haven't done one for years, must get one to do over Christmas! 

@Citruspips - we have one of these folding boards for doing jigsaws, very useful for keeping the bits together between "goes". The cats still walked over it when we had it open though. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Puzzle-Mat...eywords=jigsaw+puzzle+board+portable+foldable


----------



## huckybuck

raysmyheart said:


> If time allows tonight, I will activate my online Advent Calendar, this is my third year doing the calendar, this year's theme is set in Edinburgh, and the calendar runs for 25 days.
> 
> I hope everyone's Sunday is a very good one.:Cat


Ooh our lovely overseas member @Soozi always sends me this advent calendar each Christmas, it's fabulous!! There's usually a cat somewhere amongst it....

I need to activate mine and then get started with bauble bashing lol!!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

huckybuck said:


> Ooh our lovely overseas member @Soozi always sends me this advent calendar each Christmas, it's fabulous!! There's usually a cat somewhere amongst it....
> 
> I need to activate mine and then get started with bauble bashing lol!!


@huckybuck - When you get to be my age, you'll understand the value of a real, old-fashioned traditional Advent Calendar rather than an online version. Here's how it works:

I go out to my favourite chocolatier just about this time every year, and buy a couple of kilos of cream-center chocolates - lemon, orange, raspberry, chocolate truffle and so forth. When I get home, I load them into my old wooden Advent Calendar - three, four or five to a drawer - and then hide the calendar somewhere in the house, putting a note in the December first square of my kitchen calendar which says, "find Advent Calendar."

At my age, I can barely remember what I had for breakfast let alone what I did a week ago, so when the first of December rolls 'round, and I flip the kitchen calendar, there's the mysterious note. I hunt 'round until I've located the old wooden church-shaped calendar and open the first drawer, and behold - chocolates. "It's a Miracle," I always shout, since I never remember having loaded the chocolates into their little drawers several days prior, and hence, I'm able to enjoy the Miraculous Christmas season, _and_ eat my way through a couple of kilos of delicious chocolates.


.


----------



## Jaf

I will be having a “mini miracle” as a friend sent me an advent calendar, but I have no clue where I’ve put it. Just hope the cats haven’t wee’d on it!

I really enjoy Christmas/ New Year time. There’s Christmas, my birthday, New Year and 3 Kings day (Spanish tradition when the pressies arrive in your shoes, 5th Jan).


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jaf










What have you got there. Advent Calendar! Excellent! No wee, chew, chew and chew some more


----------



## MaggieDemi

@raysmyheart --Yes, I've seen The Pirate with Judy Garland, great movie.

@Shane Kent --I love that photo of Taz peaking out of the bag. So cute!


----------



## raysmyheart

Citruspips said:


> I love Jigsaws mum says I always have apparently I called them jig sog a puz when I was tiny. Trouble is cats and jigsaws just don't go together. I have tried an iPad one but it's not quite the same. I think I'll have to wait till my sons stick me in a home lol.


@Citruspips what you say is true,- _Cats and jigsaw puzzles do not go together!_. Between using the almost finished puzzles as a place for a nap, chewing on the cardboard pieces so that they never really 'fit' anymore and batting loose pieces over the edge of the table in a kitty game of hockey, it is really a miracle if a jigsaw puzzle ever makes it to completion at all.

It's funny how some of the Cats are fascinated with water or are not bothered by baths, I think this is great. I am always amazed at the Cats that love to play with water from the tap, I never had a kitty who did this, Speedy is not interested, I also never before had a kitty who liked to play with toilet tissue either, I think that could be a lot of fun.:Wacky:Cat


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

raysmyheart said:


> It's funny how some of the Cats are fascinated with water or are not bothered by baths, I think this is great. I am always amazed at the Cats that love to play with water from the tap, I never had a kitty who did this, Speedy is not interested


@raysmyheart - Count your Blessings. Moo Shu turns the water on in the morning, and in a matter of minutes, it looks like some clip of a Serengeti watering hole from Wild Kingdom.










Then, for the rest of the day, they take turns siting on the kitchen window sill directly _over_ the sink, as if they were guarding the Crown Jewels.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Where are the online advent calendars?


----------



## Citruspips

Well I've just got the Edinburgh one here https://www.jacquielawson.com/


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thanks


----------



## Shane Kent

The beginning of December is so close, I can't wait for my wife to setup her Christmas set. It is snowing in Ottawa and it feels so festive today. Have a great day everyone

Last year's holiday season.


----------



## raysmyheart

@Citruspips that is the one I have, the Jacquie Lawson Edinburgh online Calendar! It is great! Thank you for posting the link, I wanted to but am not too good at posting links yet. I sent a Calendar to my Sister, too.

@Gallifreyangirl if you do get the Calendar, check out the Activities, they are very relaxing, I love the music that plays while you do things like decorate a gingerbread house or decorate a tree and then place it in the village. Probably the most wonderful activity I look forward to in the Calendar is like @huckybuck has mentioned - Smashing Baubles:Joyful, I don't know what it is but I love to sit after a stressful day with this one. I love the gentle sound of the ornaments breaking(yes, they do sound like they are gently breaking, if that is possible!) and the soothing Holiday music, it is a fun game, for sure.:Joyful

@MaggieDemi , I am going through old movies in my mind, thinking of all the great ones I could watch on my day off this week, I love to do this, the hard part is finally settling on one. 



Shane Kent said:


> The beginning of December is so close, I can't wait for my wife to setup her Christmas set. It is snowing in Ottawa and it feels so festive today. Have a great day everyone
> 
> Last year's holiday season.
> View attachment 377796


I love this Holiday photo so much, it is absolutely amazing to have your four Cats posing so well together for this beautiful photo.:Cat It really makes me feel good to see this picture, thank you for posting it for us, it also has me feeling a festive mood today.



1CatOverTheLine said:


> @raysmyheart - Count your Blessings. Moo Shu turns the water on in the morning, and in a matter of minutes, it looks like some clip of a Serengeti watering hole from Wild Kingdom.
> 
> View attachment 377766
> 
> 
> Then, for the rest of the day, they take turns siting on the kitchen window sill directly _over_ the sink, as if they were guarding the Crown Jewels.
> 
> View attachment 377767


@1CatOverTheLine , I had such a nice laugh when I saw Moo Shu getting a drink of water, I see she has enlisted the help of Bob and Peanut to guard the water source for her! See, I never had a Cat to be interested in the tap, but I do think it would be fun. Moo Shu is one smart Cat to turn on the water, and she is just as sweet, too.

Speedy and I send wishes for a great day for Moo Shu and the rest of the sweet Eleven Cats there @1CatOverTheLine :Cat

I am on my way to work for a short day but first want to wish everyone here, my New Friends and Old Friends, a wonderful evening and afternoon I am so glad to spend time with you.







Speedy will want a treat before I leave for work.:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

raysmyheart said:


> I am on my way to work for a short day but first want to wish everyone here, my New Friends and Old Friends, a wonderful evening and afternoon I am so glad to spend time with you.
> 
> View attachment 377811
> Speedy will want a treat before I leave for work.:Cat:Cat:Cat


Have a great short day at work. Thanks for the compliment on the festive photo I should have more soon


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

raysmyheart said:


> @Citruspips that is the one I have, the Jacquie Lawson Edinburgh online Calendar! It is great!


@raysmyheart - Seriously - you've gotta trust me on this - Advent Calendars are much better when they're filled with chocolates. _Honest!_



Shane Kent said:


> Have a great short day at work. Thanks for the compliment on the festive photo I should have more soon


@Shane Kent - This is a fabulous photo, and the look on Taz' face says it all: "there had better be some treats in this for me!"

Just a few light flurries here today, despite the sky's rather ominous appearance; it looks a bit like one of those photo mashup books we had as children - Autumn on the bottom, and slop at the top.


----------



## Shane Kent

@1CatOverTheLine Treats before, during and after. Otherwise I would have photo of a couple empty pet couches and a snow man

@Trixie1 Your avatar makes me think of this:


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> @1CatOverTheLine Treats before, during and after. Otherwise I would have photo of a couple empty pet couches and a snow man
> 
> @Trixie1 Your avatar makes me think of this:
> 
> View attachment 377827


Yes, looks very similar! it reminds me of my Cat Sam. If I were to put a hat and scarf on him he'd look like my Avatar!! If I tried the real thing he would probably leave home so chose this option instead and it's quite festive too.


----------



## Shane Kent

Trixie1 said:


> Yes, looks very similar! it reminds me of my Cat Sam. If I were to put a hat and scarf on him he'd look like my Avatar!! If I tried the real thing he would probably leave home so chose this option instead and it's quite festive too.


Very festive, I like it. Sam is a cute kitty and certainly would look nice in a hat and scarf


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> Very festive, I like it. Sam is a cute kitty and certainly would look nice in a hat and scarf


Thank you


----------



## huckybuck

Citruspips said:


> Well I've just got the Edinburgh one here https://www.jacquielawson.com/


This is the one I have!!

I do have a special treat one for the kids too!

And a lovely paper cat one for the house..

As for chocolate I'm tempted to buy a dairy milk!!

But to top them all I received an extra special secret advent calendar handmade gift yesterday... watch this space...



Shane Kent said:


> The beginning of December is so close, I can't wait for my wife to setup her Christmas set. It is snowing in Ottawa and it feels so festive today. Have a great day everyone
> 
> Last year's holiday season.
> View attachment 377796


Love these photo shoots...how on earth does Mrs K manage to get all 4 lying down together??? It's chaos if I try to do more than one at a time!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Special Secret Advent Gift


----------



## Shane Kent

@huckybuck "how on earth does Mrs K manage to get all 4 lying down together?"
Most of the nice photos I have my wife took but the four cat one I managed to get. It took me about two hours to get them all to co-operate. Lots of petting and treats went into that photo


----------



## huckybuck

Slave's Paper on left and kids Cosma snackie on right!!


----------



## Shane Kent

@huckybuck I like those a lot! I guess that is rather obvious though


----------



## huckybuck

Shane Kent said:


> @huckybuck "how on earth does Mrs K manage to get all 4 lying down together?"
> Most of the nice photos I have my wife took but the four cat one I managed to get. It took me about two hours to get them all to co-operate. Lots of petting and treats went into that photo


I am seriously impressed!!! The only chance of 4 together here is through an edit lol!! 
Looking forward to this year's holiday photos!!


----------



## Jcatbird

Oh! I love advent Calenders. We always had them growing up and each day was exciting. Yes, I agree to chocolate! I’d love to see everyone’s advent calenders as each door is opened..... for those of you who can locate them after you hide them from your self. I often find things that I meant to temporarily put away but only locate them the following Christmas.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> Most of the nice photos I have my wife took but the four cat one I managed to get. It took me about two hours to get them all to co-operate. Lots of petting and treats went into that photo


Shane, I didn't know you took that pic, I just figured Karen took it. Very impressive, that's my favorite photo you've posted actually. 



Jcatbird said:


> Oh! I love advent Calenders. We always had them growing up and each day was exciting.


What exactly are advent calendars? I don't really understand. I never heard of them before, we just use the standard wall calendars.

@raysmyheart --Do you like Bette Davis, Barbara Stanwyck, and Irene Dunn movies?


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 377853
> 
> 
> Slave's Paper on left and kids Cosma snackie on right!!


@huckybuck - All I can say is that this Advent Calendar stuff is a lotta work. I looked at last year's thread. Making the calendar seems straightforward - All I have to do is find out what treacle is and use that. The little doors might as well be solid chocolate with bas relief cats on 'em, right?










But all those little doors - and each one with a cat photo behind it, in alphabetical order... holy cats! Maybe I'll just watch from the sidelines.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MaggieDemi said:


> What exactly are advent calendars? I don't really understand. I never heard of them before, we just use the standard wall calendars.


@MaggieDemi - An Advent Calendar is a Christmas Countdown, but with treacle candy inside - usually twenty-four little doors set into a frame, each with a corresponding compartment holding some small present. Each day between December first and December twenty-fourth, you get to open the door corresponding with the date, to reveal one of your twenty-four pre-Christmas gifts.
.


----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi An Advent calendar for many religions is a way to keep track of the days that lead up to the coming of the day of Christ and today are calendars with a little door to mark each day up to Christmas Eve. Each day you open one door and inside is a pretty picture, a piece of candy or some form of treat that is used in many religions to teach about and anticipate the coming of Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. This is probably a simplistic explanation but it gives the idea. Maybe someone else can explain it far better than I can.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird and @1CatOverTheLine --Thanks guys for the explanation. I never heard of that before. It sounds like a lot of fun, opening up all those little doors. I wouldn't use chocolate though, since I don't like it.


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## raysmyheart

I am really excited, anticipating the Advent Calendars! I just found out that Cat Chat will have an Advent Calendar and I will have my Jacqui Lawson online Advent Calendar, plus to see the beautiful calendars here @huckybuck and @1CatOverTheLine , well, this has all put me in a very festive mood.

I never grew up with the tradition of Advent Calendars, it is only my third year having an online Advent Calendar, so I am learning as I go. @huckybuck I do _love_ the paper kitty one with all the pretty Cats all over, they are all wonderful, however. Thanks for posting these here!

@Trixie1 your cat Sam is very striking and handsome, thank you for his beautiful photo here. Your festive avatar makes me smile and it does remind me of the pretty Jim Shore Cat that @Shane Kent has posted.:Cat



MaggieDemi said:


> Shane, I didn't know you took that pic, I just figured Karen took it. Very impressive, that's my favorite photo you've posted actually.
> 
> What exactly are advent calendars? I don't really understand. I never heard of them before, we just use the standard wall calendars.
> 
> @raysmyheart --Do you like Bette Davis, Barbara Stanwyck, and Irene Dunn movies?


@MaggieDemi I do love the acting of Bette Davis, Barbara Stanwyck, and Irene Dunn. I loved Irene Dunn in Life With Father. I was going through Irene Dunn movies lists since I saw your message here and I realize there are so many of her movies that I would love to see.
Also, I recently watched two movies I thought were great, I watched them online, they were Louisa, 1950 with Ronald Reagan and Has Anybody Seen My Gal, 1952. Have you seen these? I liked Louisa so much, I watched it four times. :Joyful







Speedy wishes everyone a great day.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@raysmyheart --I've seen Life With Father, but not the other two. Where do you watch movies online?
How do you do the advent calendars online if you're supposed to open the little doors and get the prizes? Are they virtual prizes?

@Shane Kent --I recognize that figurine! 
You guys sure use the word "festive" a lot. It's got me feeling all festive too.


----------



## raysmyheart

MaggieDemi said:


> @raysmyheart --I've seen Life With Father, but not the other two. Where do you watch movies online?
> How do you do the advent calendars online if you're supposed to open the little doors and get the prizes? Are they virtual prizes?
> 
> @Shane Kent --I recognize that figurine!
> You guys sure use the word "festive" a lot. It's got me feeling all festive too.


@MaggieDemi , me too! I wasn't feeling festive until a few days ago, then I started reading about Christmas jumpers here, seeing beautiful Christmas photos with beautiful Cats, seeing and hearing about snow and seeing all the great Advent Calendars.

The online Calendar has an ornament you click on every day and the ornament will open and usually, the gift is an activity, like decorating a gingerbread house or decorating a Christmas tree or maybe doing a puzzle.

As for watching the old movies, I am really glad to have found just within the past year that I can watch so many of these classic movies and most are free, on youtube. I used to watch the movies on Turner Classic Movie channel, but I do not have this channel any longer. Some of the movies on youtube can also be rented, which I have done. I do like the idea of watching them online as opposed to television because I can search for 1930,s, 40s movies and the list that comes up is endless. Then I can select what I want.  I have not seen many modern-day movies, but I have seen a lot of these old classics that I think are treasures.


----------



## Shane Kent

@raysmyheart I know what you mean about YouTube. Karen and I spend more time watching stuff on YoutTube than Netflix or anything else. So convenient and free makes it even better As for snow, I took this across the street from work at 7:10 this morning.










I wonder if Kitty gets upset by cat fur on her beautiful black couch?


----------



## Shane Kent

I am guessing there are birds on the front lawn this morning. Karen sent me this a short while ago.

Mommy's little boys.









Have a good day / evening everybody.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@raysmyheart and @Shane Kent --Thanks for telling me about YouTube. I listen to music on there obviously, but I didn't know I could watch classic movies for free. Yeah, we don't have TCM channel anymore either because we got rid of DirecTV and their ridiculous one-sided contracts. 
Great photos Shane, especially the one of the Princess on her couch.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

[QUOTE="Shane Kent, post: 1065332766]As for snow, I took this across the street from work at 7:10 this morning.

View attachment 377886
[/QUOTE]

@Shane Kent - Between you and @Foxxycat you're going to give me some kind of complex. We had four to five inches of snow overnight, and I shot this from the office window earlier this morning, and when it came up on screen, I thought, "ahhhh - Catnip _Mousie!_"










You win - but at least we had roughly the same sky colouration early this morning.

Oh well - at least I got a shot of Mirò just now. Well, the back of her head, anyway. Okay... only the ears and the top of her head.

*sigh*










Here's a wish for a lovely day / evening for all!
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> You win - but at least we had roughly the same sky colouration early this morning.
> 
> Oh well - at least I got a shot of Mirò just now. Well, the back of her head, anyway. Okay... only the ears and the top of her head.
> 
> *sigh*


Don't sell yourself so short. That second pic with Miro's head and the bird on the feeder is quite artistic. I don't know what kind of bird that is, but he's beautiful.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MaggieDemi said:


> Don't sell yourself so short. That second pic with Miro's head and the bird on the feeder is quite artistic. I don't know what kind of bird that is, but he's beautiful.


Thanks, @MaggieDemi - the bird on the tail-rest suet feeder is a Red-Headed Woodpecker; the little chap on top is an Indigo Bunting.
.


----------



## Trixie1

raysmyheart said:


> I am really excited, anticipating the Advent Calendars! I just found out that Cat Chat will have an Advent Calendar and I will have my Jacqui Lawson online Advent Calendar, plus to see the beautiful calendars here @huckybuck and @1CatOverTheLine , well, this has all put me in a very festive mood.
> 
> I never grew up with the tradition of Advent Calendars, it is only my third year having an online Advent Calendar, so I am learning as I go. @huckybuck I do _love_ the paper kitty one with all the pretty Cats all over, they are all wonderful, however. Thanks for posting these here!
> 
> @Trixie1 your cat Sam is very striking and handsome, thank you for his beautiful photo here. Your festive avatar makes me smile and it does remind me of the pretty Jim Shore Cat that @Shane Kent has posted.:Cat
> 
> Sam said Thank You for the complement! I'm glad my Avatar brought a smile
> 
> @MaggieDemi I do love the acting of Bette Davis, Barbara Stanwyck, and Irene Dunn. I loved Irene Dunn in Life With Father. I was going through Irene Dunn movies lists since I saw your message here and I realize there are so many of her movies that I would love to see.
> Also, I recently watched two movies I thought were great, I watched them online, they were Louisa, 1950 with Ronald Reagan and Has Anybody Seen My Gal, 1952. Have you seen these? I liked Louisa so much, I watched it four times. :Joyful
> 
> View attachment 377867
> Speedy wishes everyone a great day.


----------



## Shane Kent

@1CatOverTheLine Love the silhouette photo. The woodpecker really makes the shot.


----------



## Tigermoon

So today I couldn't wait any longer and went into my Jacquie Lawson Advent Calendar for a look around. Lots of clickable places, with information, and even more stuff to do in the house. I enjoyed creating a family crest, but I am restricting myself to just 1 snowflake a week (some hope!!).


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> @1CatOverTheLine Love the silhouette photo. The woodpecker really makes the shot.


@Shane Kent - Thanks, Shane, although I'm not convinced that Mirò's interest was solely in its plumage ("...remarkable bird, i'n'it, squire? Lovely plumage!"). She was making that chattering, "meh-eh-eh - meh-eh-eh - meh-eh-eh," sound that you and I'd make at the sight of an Ulster fry . a bowl of Poutine . a Big Mac.


.


----------



## Summercat

@1CatOverTheLine 
Lovely pic, hope the cat didn't get the birdies though.


----------



## huckybuck

MaggieDemi said:


> @Jcatbird and @1CatOverTheLine --Thanks guys for the explanation. I never heard of that before. It sounds like a lot of fun, opening up all those little doors. I wouldn't use chocolate though, since I don't like it.


When I was a child in the 70s the only advent calendars around were paper - you just opened the window/door and a different picture was inside. Like the cat paper one I have.

These days they are all the rage - starting with chocolate ones - they are literally everywhere - but you can also get beauty ones, gin ones, candle ones, even cheese ones - the list goes on lol!! Some can be REALLY expensive too!!

https://www.standard.co.uk/shopping...-advent-calendars-for-christmas-a3956041.html

OMG I didn't know there was one for THAT!!!!!!


----------



## Tigermoon

huckybuck said:


> ]https://www.standard.co.uk/shopping...-advent-calendars-for-christmas-a3956041.html
> 
> OMG I didn't know there was one for THAT!!!!!!


 You are of course talking about the Lily's Kitchen one .....


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Summercat said:


> @1CatOverTheLine
> Lovely pic, hope the cat didn't get the birdies though.


@Summercat - I assure you that the birdies are entirely secure; neither I nor anyone of my acquaintance would allow a cat outdoors unsupervised, save for within an insect-proof enclosure. I've spent decades trapping, socialising and finding safe, secure homes for feral cats, and have been a part of the feral focus community for most of my adult Life - in fact, eight of my current eleven are former ferals, and the remaining three rescued strays.

That notwithstanding, mine show no interest in the outdoors save as safe-distance observers, and most actually evidence a physical aversion to doors being opened into the world where once they fought for their very Lives 24 hours a day. The vast majority of the recent American contingent to which Cat Chat has so graciously and in such kindly fashion played host is likewise involved in feral cat rescue - @Jcatbird @Shane Kent @MaggieDemi @1 bruce 1 @Orange&White and others I've doubtless forgotten owed to my advanced years.

Everyone is safe here on this little estate - bear, deer, foxes, raccoons and birds of every stripe are fed and looked after assiduously; the little animals of the woodland and field - the red and grey squirrels, chipmunks, mice, moles, voles and shrews are likewise left food daily throughout the Winter months, and the riverbank and watershed habitat which supports the beaver, muskrat and innumerable waterfowl is treated in stewardly fashion.

Cecil Frances Alexander was right, you know - "...the Lord God made them_ all_."
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@huckybuck --I like the tea and sock advent calendars. As for the top two, no comment! 

@1CatOverTheLine --I love Poutine! We have that in the diners here...Sounds like an animal paradise you have going on over there. I can't say I've ever fed a mouse here though. I usually run the other way.


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi Poutine and Donair/Shawarma are the two things I discovered when I moved to Ottawa. I grew up in Oshawa where it was British descent like myself as well as Polish, Ukrainian and Italians. Where I grew up you could get far better Pierogi than in Ottawa Karen loves Pierogi and she discovered them from me. I will say this, it is not a real Poutine if it does not have cheese curds. Has to be curds people here can tell if they put mozzarella in it. Mozzarella cheese does not make Poutine it has to be curds and the gravy matters a lot.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MaggieDemi said:


> I can't say I've ever fed a mouse here though. I usually run the other way.


@MaggieDemi - Once they get bigger than about three meters, I do too.

http://www.roadarch.com/critters/mice.html

I'll bet that @Orange&White knows the Discount Electronics Mouse personally!
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@1CatOverTheLine --Yeah, @Orange&White should tell us all about it, if she's around...

@Shane Kent --I didn't know Poutine was Canadian! I just looked at a local menu and it says cheese curd & gravy, so it's authentic. 
I never heard of Donair/Shawarma, that looks kinda like a Gyro. 
One thing I always saw advertised in Brockville, Ontario was Souvlaki. But I never tried it. 
I've never seen Pierogies in restaurants here, we just have the frozen Mrs. T's, which I have in my freezer right now!


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi Souvlaki, Donair and Shawarma are very similar just don't say that to the person serving it to you. Different cultures and they don't all like each other. Souvlaki is Greek. Donair is Lebanese or it might be Shawarma, that is where I get confused and look at the menu


----------



## Summercat

@1CatOverTheLine 
Glad to hear


----------



## raysmyheart

@MaggieDemi I found the searches for movies easier on youtube if you use the word 'full movies', I just yesterday searched for 'Irene Dunne full movies', as you and I were talking about her, and it brings up lots of her great movies in the top of the search. Thanks for reminding me about this great actress @MaggieDemi , now I just have to decide which movie of hers to watch, they all look like they will be wonderful I am thinking of _Together Again 1944_ but of course, I want to watch them all. 

@Shane Kent I never used Netflix, but I am fairly new to watching movies online. I am fortunate to have a laptop screen that is a good size for watching movies, this Summer I watched a lot of the great old musicals, these were mostly to rent for a very small price and the nice thing is I could choose the ones I wanted. 

:Cat:Cat:Cat

I'm only now going through all the great posts here, I have some catching up to do but wanted to make sure I wished all my Friends here a wonderful day!


----------



## Shane Kent

Good day / evening everybody. Today is a glorious day for me. 1CatOverTheLine has known since Sunday that a little something was breaking my heart. After three very long days at work the heartache is gone.










At my house now safe, warm and hopefully comfortable in a spare room. Definitely not feral. Did not go crazy in the trap and I was able to pet it a few times. I caught it at 10:30 last night and I am at work now so it has not been to the vet yet. It seems healthy and will be going to a vet later today.

My work is not a safe place for a cat so I was worried about it being here.


----------



## raysmyheart

@Shane Kent , I have just read the news and so glad this beautiful kitty is safe and warm with you as it does look very cold where you are!! This is wonderful!:Cat:Cat:Cat He/she is beautiful and I can see has very sweet eyes! So glad to read your news here just now!:Cat


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --How exciting! Is it a girl? Is she all black? Let us know how it goes at the vet. 

@raysmyheart --You're welcome and thank you for the search tips because I wasn't exactly sure how to search for the classic movies. I want to set it up so I can watch from my treadmill. 

@Foxxycat --How is Pumpkin Face doing? I'm here if you want to chat. Come over to the music thread if you have time. :Cat


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
@Shane Kent - You know already that my Heart rejoices with you after three long days of cat stalking. Black Friday, Clawed-Ya and Oz want to remind you that, "black kitties is the bestest kitties!"










Here's a wish for new kitty's good health, a perfect veterinary exam, and no microchip.


.


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi Vet appointment is at 6:00 tonight. It is all black and I will let the vet check to see if it is a he or a she


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> Good day / evening everybody. Today is a glorious day for me. 1CatOverTheLine has known since Sunday that a little something was breaking my heart. After three very long days at work the heartache is gone.
> 
> View attachment 378016
> 
> 
> At my house now safe, warm and hopefully comfortable in a spare room. Definitely not feral. Did not go crazy in the trap and I was able to pet it a few times. I caught it at 10:30 last night and I am at work now so it has not been to the vet yet. It seems healthy and will be going to a vet later today.
> 
> My work is not a safe place for a cat so I was worried about it being here.
> View attachment 378020


I love black cats so glad that he/she is now safe and warm with you, hope all goes well at the vets.


----------



## raysmyheart

Here is one from my postcard collection, from about 1906.








Speedy and I wish everyone a wonderful evening.


----------



## raysmyheart

raysmyheart said:


> Here is one from my postcard collection, from about 1906.
> View attachment 378105
> 
> 
> Speedy and I wish everyone a wonderful evening.
> View attachment 378103


Ooops..:Bag:Bag.here it is, a little easier to see.


----------



## raysmyheart

1CatOverTheLine said:


> Shane Kent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So today I couldn't wait any longer and went into my Jacquie Lawson Advent Calendar for a look around. Lots of clickable places, with information, and even more stuff to do in the house. I enjoyed creating a family crest, but I am restricting myself to just 1 snowflake a week (some hope!!).
> 
> 
> 
> @Tigermoon I couldn't wait either to look around the Jacquie Lawson online Advent Calendar. I did refrain from smashing baubles, or ornaments as I call them, but I did go into the Edinburgh house and I saw a cozy kitty by the fire and games to play. I know @huckybuck mentioned smashing baubles, too, this is a very relaxing game for me with the beautiful music in the background. This is my third year with the Calendar. The first year was the seaside Christmas, it was wonderful.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --How did it go at the vet with new black kitty?

@raysmyheart --Awww, that's so cute. I wonder if my cats would sleep in a cradle like that. 
I thought of another movie you might like, Christmas in Connecticut with Barbara Stanwyck. Have you seen it?


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MaggieDemi said:


> @Shane Kent --How did it go at the vet with new black kitty?
> 
> @raysmyheart --Awww, that's so cute. I wonder if my cats would sleep in a cradle like that.
> I thought of another movie you might like, Christmas in Connecticut with Barbara Stanwyck. Have you seen it?


@MaggieDemi - One of the best "Christmas movies" ever! "Wouldn't _you_ look different if you'd just swallowed a watch?"
.


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi Black kitty is a girl. She has no id chip and was not spayed. I told the vet I assumed no vaccine shot and they were going to suggest the same so she is probably not feeling 100% right now. They took blood, I will get the results in a day or two. She is scheduled for spay next Wednesday.

She is incredibly friendly. I can pick her up and she loves to be touched.


----------



## raysmyheart

MaggieDemi said:


> @Shane Kent --How did it go at the vet with new black kitty?
> 
> @raysmyheart --Awww, that's so cute. I wonder if my cats would sleep in a cradle like that.
> I thought of another movie you might like, Christmas in Connecticut with Barbara Stanwyck. Have you seen it?


@MaggieDemi it is something that I just got your message here about the movie _Christmas In Connecticut_ as I was just about to settle down and choose a movie to view tonight. I am going to see if I can find this on youtube and if so, I will watch it with my Speedycat.:Cat I usually like to try to see one of the old movies when I have a day off, I really enjoy them so much. Thank you for mentioning this film as I was trying to think of Christmas movies to enjoy this month.

Will anyone else enjoy Christmas movies these next few weeks? Thank you @MaggieDemi 

@1CatOverTheLine , I loved your photo of Miro watching the Red-headed Woodpecker and the Indigo Bunting. I do get lots of Woodpeckers at the suet feeder and Speedy loves to trill at these the most! but you are very fortunate to see the Indigo Bunting. I have never seen one where I am but I see by the bird map that they are indeed here in Massachusetts. Perhaps one day I will see one, that would surprise me very much.

Wishing all a wonderful evening. from me and Speedy


----------



## Shane Kent

The room I have her in has subdued lighting so the photo is not the best.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --I thought she looked like a girl. I'm glad everything went well at the vet. So...have you thought of any names yet? That's my favorite part obviously. 

@1CatOverTheLine --Definitely one of the best Xmas movies ever. It has a little bit of everything, if I remember correctly it even has a baby in it. I need to watch it again soon to refresh my memory.

@raysmyheart --You're welcome. I know you will love it, there is so much going on in that movie, it's really a good time...
My favorite birds to watch are Hummingbirds. They are just so pretty, they look like little Tinkerbell fairies.


----------



## Puddy2shoes

How wonderful that the little black kitty is friendly, maybe on some level she will feel relieved to have some settlement in her life and regular meal times.... Barbara Stanwyck... my goodness me, I haven’t heard that name in many a year..I remember seeing her in films in the early ‘60’s when I was small on a very tiny black & white television we got from one of our neighbours,....Peyton/Payton Place was a very popular series in our house, Constance McKenzie/Dorothy Malone, a very young Mia Farrer, Ryan O’Niel,.....sorry about any typing errors, I’m a one finger typist and it’s so much easier for me not to use capitals, also you can’t do predictive text with peoples names so spelling may be wrong there......so nice to see you all posting but obviously the time difference means many forum members in the Uk are going to bed as you guys come on buzzing and full of life....love to see all your lovely pictures of your cats, other animals and the beautiful scenery......I love bright, cold crisp winter days but not much fun for many animals I guess....


----------



## MaggieDemi

Puddy2shoes said:


> so nice to see you all posting but obviously the time difference means many forum members in the Uk are going to bed as you guys come on buzzing and full of life.


It's 9pm here in NY. What time is it over there in the UK? I'll be going off to bed in an hour too.


----------



## Puddy2shoes

It’s 2am here, don’t know why i’m still up, going to have a cup of coffee and a sandwich then off to bed too, I don’t like tea, coffee is the only hot drink I have, people ask me if the caffeine keeps me awake but the opposite is true, if I don’t have a caffeine ‘fix’ before going to bed I can’t sleep..........have lovely dreams and a good day tomorrow, goodnight....xx


----------



## MaggieDemi

Puddy2shoes said:


> It's 2am here





Puddy2shoes said:


> have lovely dreams and a good day tomorrow, goodnight


So a five hour time difference then, I'll try to remember that. Goodnight!


----------



## Orange&White

Shane Kent said:


> The room I have her in has subdued lighting so the photo is not the best.
> 
> View attachment 378128


What beautiful little kitty! She's sure lucky and blessed to have found you as her human.


----------



## raysmyheart

@Shane Kent, kitty is very beautiful and I am so glad she is nice and warm right now and safe inside. I'm glad she is friendly, she looks like a very affectionate, sweet girl.:Cat

@Puddy2shoes Hi!  I have not watched Barbara Stanwyck movies for a while either, but I have seen some of her movies in the past and loved her acting. I love the old movies and it is great that @MaggieDemi has just mentioned _Christmas In Connecticut _starring Barbara Stanwyck. Well, I have found it on youtube and I am watching it right now! It is an excellent choice, it is delightful so far! Thanks @MaggieDemi !

Speedy wishes a very good evening to all!






:Cat


----------



## raysmyheart

Puddy2shoes said:


> It's 2am here, don't know why i'm still up, going to have a cup of coffee and a sandwich then off to bed too, I don't like tea, coffee is the only hot drink I have, people ask me if the caffeine keeps me awake but the opposite is true, if I don't have a caffeine 'fix' before going to bed I can't sleep..........have lovely dreams and a good day tomorrow, goodnight....xx


@Puddy2shoes Wishing you a wonderful evening, I just now am reading how you like coffee before bed! Well, I also love to make coffee when I come home from work late in the evening, sometimes close to midnight I will have coffee to relax! People can't believe it when I tell them. Anyhow, wishing you a good evening.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Orange&White and @raysmyheart She is a little sweetheart but probably not feeling her best right now after the vaccine shot. I will wait until tomorrow to harass her for photos


----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> @Orange&White and @raysmyheart She is a little sweetheart but probably not feeling her best right now after the vaccine shot. I will wait until tomorrow to harass her for photos


I am just so glad @Shane Kent she is resting and nice and warm..:Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

Shane Kent said:


> Good day / evening everybody. Today is a glorious day for me. 1CatOverTheLine has known since Sunday that a little something was breaking my heart. After three very long days at work the heartache is gone.
> 
> View attachment 378016
> 
> 
> At my house now safe, warm and hopefully comfortable in a spare room. Definitely not feral. Did not go crazy in the trap and I was able to pet it a few times. I caught it at 10:30 last night and I am at work now so it has not been to the vet yet. It seems healthy and will be going to a vet later today.
> 
> My work is not a safe place for a cat so I was worried about it being here.
> View attachment 378020


:Joyful:Cat:Happy


----------



## dustydiamond1

Shane Kent said:


> @Orange&White and @raysmyheart She is a little sweetheart but probably not feeling her best right now after the vaccine shot. I will wait until tomorrow to harass her for photos


Poor dear little sweetheart, I'm so glad you were there to rescue her. Have you posted her story anywhere yet?


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent I am quite behind on posts due to activities here but I , and my 28, wanted to welcome your new girl! She is a beauty and we loves black kitty cats here! Bonjure, Purry Man and Dolly are all for black kitties! I am so happy for her. She has chosen well and you have gotten the best holiday gift anyone could ask for. Has she told you her name yet?


----------



## Summercat

I am not sure if that is the same photographer but there was one, who used deceased kittens, mice, etc to make scenes with. He usually dressed them up in outfits.


----------



## Shane Kent

@dustydiamond1 Have not posted much of her yet but she is a sweet little girl. @Jcatbird No name yet but I am sure she will tell Karen soon enough

I added more light to the room so I could take some better photos of her this morning.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Shane Kent said:


> @dustydiamond1 Have not posted much of her yet but she is a sweet little girl. @Jcatbird No name yet but I am sure she well tell Karen soon enough
> 
> I added more light to the room so I could take some better photos of her this morning.
> 
> View attachment 378152
> 
> 
> View attachment 378153
> 
> 
> View attachment 378154


What a gorgeous girl. The last pose reminds me of Toothless from "How to train your dragons" . Prayers she is healthy.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

She looks like a Shadow to me. Will you be keeping her and getting her chipped? I must confess I love black cats.


----------



## Shane Kent

Gallifreyangirl said:


> She looks like a Shadow to me. Will you be keeping her and getting her chipped? I must confess I love black cats.


I plan on keeping her. I am allowed up to five cats in the City of Ottawa so she will be my number five. She is scheduled for spay and chip on Wednesday.


----------



## huckybuck

Shane Kent said:


> I plan on keeping her. I am allowed up to five cats in the City of Ottawa so she will be my number five. She is scheduled for spay and chip on Wednesday.


How interesting!!!
Does it differ from State to State? And does it depend on indoor/outdoor? 
I'd not heard of cat number restrictions in the US.


----------



## Shane Kent

huckybuck said:


> How interesting!!!
> Does it differ from State to State? And does it depend on indoor/outdoor?
> I'd not heard of cat number restrictions in the US.


That is only within city limits and does not apply to farms. I assume it is the same right across Canada in the large cities. If someone was caring for stray and feral cats outside it would look bad if they tried to enforce a limit on them. I don't think they would enforce a limit on outdoor cats but I am not 100% sure of that.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> @dustydiamond1 Have not posted much of her yet but she is a sweet little girl. @Jcatbird No name yet but I am sure she will tell Karen soon enough
> 
> I added more light to the room so I could take some better photos of her this morning.
> 
> View attachment 378152
> 
> 
> View attachment 378153
> 
> 
> View attachment 378154


@Shane Kent - She's positively exquisite - and she could quite nearly be a sibling to my little Oz:










We can't save every one, but we can try - and those who _do_ find a life of safety and security with us are cherished beyond the understanding of far too many.
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --She looks younger than I thought in those new photos. Probably under a year? She's little. 
I prefer people names for my cats, I just give them the names that I would have picked for human kids if I had any. 



1CatOverTheLine said:


> We can't save every one, but we can try - and those who _do_ find a life of safety and security with us are cherished beyond the understanding of far too many.


My sentiments exactly, we can always try and then try again. And I agree, they are certainly cherished. 

@Orange&White --Nice to see you. Hope you can stick around for longer next time. 

@Foxxycat --I hope you were able to get Pumpkin to eat this morning. I can't think of anything else to try besides catnip & tuna juice. Thinking of you guys.

@raysmyheart --So how did you like Christmas in Connecticut? What movie are you going to watch next?


----------



## Orange&White

In Texas, it's up to each city to set a limit (or not). My city limit is 6 cats and 6 dogs, whether indoor or outdoor. A few years ago, some neighbors were feeding strays and there were many outdoor cats hanging around. Then one day, I saw the Animal Control truck there...and then they were gone.  I never tried to feed the entire colony of feral cats in the neighborhood, because in my city it's a case where no good deed seems to go unpunished.


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi I had guessed a year but the vet said she is closer to a year and a half. She is a little kitty with a lot of love. She was extremely affectionate this morning.










Karen named Taz and Zoe. She tried to rename Kitty and Rusty but I am rather attached to those names. I will let Karen name the little black princess.


----------



## Orange&White

She sure is cute! The one feral who adopted me about a year and a half ago is a tiny little cat. She went from 7.5 to 8 pounds with regular meals, but she is very lean and sleek, just like your new little princess. Just beautiful! :Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

@Orange&White The vet and tech were amazed at how friendly she is. I told them I trapped her so they were expecting a pissed off stray or feral. I wasn't sure what she was going to do and better to be too cautious than not enough.


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> @dustydiamond1 Have not posted much of her yet but she is a sweet little girl. @Jcatbird No name yet but I am sure she will tell Karen soon enough
> 
> Oh!! She's absolutely gorgeous!! beautiful little Panther
> 
> I added more light to the room so I could take some better photos of her this morning.
> 
> View attachment 378152
> 
> 
> View attachment 378153
> 
> 
> View attachment 378154


----------



## Eilidh

huckybuck said:


> Welcome everyone!! I think intros are needed lol - can we see photos and hear a bit about our new slaves joining us from afar??
> 
> Hope you enjoy the best (friendliest and kindest) cat forum in the universe!!
> 
> We are a really super community who look out for each other and care for all our beautiful charges. We do disagree on a few things but try never to make it personal.
> 
> Hope you find stuff of interest, help if you need it and have fun too.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you.


Love this post HB. Basically sums up the way I think about CC. E xx


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> The vet and tech were amazed at how friendly she is. I told them I trapped her so they were expecting a pissed off stray or feral.


Does she act like she's in heat at all? Rolling around on the floor? Maggie was in heat when she first came here and she was really friendly, then a week later she turned back to being feral. It was so odd. I wonder if that has ever happened to anybody else with a feral.


----------



## Eilidh

Jcatbird said:


> As a new slave I shall respond in a prompt manner.  I am in the East as well but the snow rarely reaches us. I love all animals but my focus is now entirely on cats. They have a special place in my heart. I have become very involved in cats rescues and the latest addition to my family is BJ. His photo shall be the first that I post here. He has recently agreed to move in with my little family.
> View attachment 376158


What a handsome chap BJ is. Welcome to CC! What part in the east? I have family in Buffalo, they get heavy snow. I always think about the poor strays that way. I follow Little Wanderers NYC on instagram. The rescue work they do is amazing, out of this world, the dedication. Sorry went off on a tangent... Hope to see many more pictures and news of life over the pond. E xx


----------



## weebeasties

Hello @1CatOverTheLine !
Your absence on another forum had me worried about you and your cats' health. @dustydiamond1 was kind enough to inform me that you had relocated.
So glad to know that you and yours are well! Hope it's ok to stick around as I have missed your posts.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

weebeasties said:


> Hello @1CatOverTheLine !
> Your absence on another forum had me worried about you and your cats' health. @dustydiamond1 was kind enough to inform me that you had relocated.
> So glad to know that you and yours are well! Hope it's ok to stick around as I have missed your posts.


@weebeasties - I can't even begin to tell you how very welcome you are here, and how delighted I am - and doubtless many _others are_ - that you've down this particular treacle well rabbit hole! Moo Shu - naturally - sends her greetings to Keith, as a fellow faucet-turner-onner as well.

You'll like it here - a friendly atmosphere, photo contests (a new one announced today, in fact), and cats everywhere! Welcome to Cat Chat to you and your whole feline Family.
.


----------



## Jcatbird

@huckybuck The rules for animals, feral and pets vary greatly in the U.S. Each county and each state makes their own rules. City to city as well. It's quite complicated. I assist rescuers all over the country in finding help and I am always learning new laws. The State of Arizona is wonderful! They have laws that protect all ferals in any numbers , and the people who take care of them. Assistance and funding is good there. Parts of the country ban any contact with ferals or strays and if you take even one in for vet care they are seized and euthanized. Horrible! I am constantly working to change things here. My state has bad areas and some fair places. Funding is practically non existent. Most of the rescuers in this country rely on corporate funding, private donations or pay for everything themselves. Most pay themselves. I got help through a small corporate grant to our county to spay and neuter 18 cats but that was out of over 100 in the past year. All else I had to fund myself. 
As for how many cats you can have....... that varies. I have land that is considered agricultural and that allows me to have unlimited numbers as long as they receive proper care. In Residential areas here there is a limit of 6 cats. Just north of me there is a town that limitis you to three pets of any type and no reptiles are allowed at all. A pet can only, ever, produce one litter per year for two years. One county over from there you can only have 6 pets unless you have 2. 1 acres of land or more. At that point you can have any house pet you want. A great many places here have leash laws. No pet can run loose for any time. Rescuers here face many issues. Because adoptioning parents are difficult to find we must be careful as to the laws and numbers of cats we bring in. I have gotten 71 adopted this past year but that is very rare. Very rare! I have five up for adoption now and 28 that I will either keep or I am still working on socializing. I have one male left to neuter. Most adoptions assistance is only offered to socialized, spayed:neutered, micrchipped, totally immunized and tested animals. Sorry for the long post but you touched on something that does not have a simple answer.


----------



## raysmyheart

@weebeasties , Welcome from Speedy and me, so glad to see you here!


----------



## Jcatbird

Eilidh said:


> What a handsome chap BJ is. Welcome to CC! What part in the east? I have family in Buffalo, they get heavy snow. I always think about the poor strays that way. I follow Little Wanderers NYC on instagram. The rescue work they do is amazing, out of this world, the dedication. Sorry went off on a tangent... Hope to see many more pictures and news of life over the pond. E xx


Thank you so much for the welcome and BJ thanks you for the compliment! He is my most recent feral rescue and he is quite the warrior cat. He also has a very sweet and soft side with me. I had been trying for a very long time to catch him when he decided to follow me home. It was a delightful surprise. 
We are in the Southern part of the east coast. We get rare snow days but ferals and strays are at other risks here. It's nice to know you follow rescue attempts. It's uplifting to all who rescue to know that others care. I am posting a couple of photos of BJ for you and one of a pretty spot near me.

Bj when he was living in the woods.








Here, he was showing off for me. 








I spent much time at this lake in my middle years.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Jcatbird said:


> @huckybuck The rules for animals, feral and pets vary greatly in the U.S. Each county and each state makes their own rules. City to city as well. It's quite complicated. I assist rescuers all over the country in finding help and I am always learning new laws. The State of Arizona is wonderful! They have laws that protect all ferals in any numbers , and the people who take care of them. Assistance and funding is good there. Parts of the country ban any contact with ferals or strays and if you take even one in for vet care they are seized and euthanized. Horrible! I am constantly working to change things here. My state has bad areas and some fair places. Funding is practically non existent. Most of the rescuers in this country rely on corporate funding, private donations or pay for everything themselves. Most pay themselves. I got help through a small corporate grant to our county to spay and neuter 18 cats but that was out of over 100 in the past year. All else I had to fund myself.
> As for how many cats you can have....... that varies. I have land that is considered agricultural and that allows me to have unlimited numbers as long as they receive proper care. In Residential areas here there is a limit of 6 cats. Just north of me there is a town that limitis you to three pets of any type and no reptiles are allowed at all. A pet can only, ever, produce one litter per year for two years. One county over from there you can only have 6 pets unless you have 2. 1 acres of land or more. At that point you can have any house pet you want. A great many places here have leash laws. No pet can run loose for any time. Rescuers here face many issues. Because adoptioning parents are difficult to find we must be careful as to the laws and numbers of cats we bring in. I have gotten 71 adopted this past year but that is very rare. Very rare! I have five up for adoption now and 28 that I will either keep or I am still working on socializing. I have one male left to neuter. Most adoptions assistance is only offered to socialized, spayed:neutered, micrchipped, totally immunized and tested animals. Sorry for the long post but you touched on something that does not have a simple answer.


:Cat :Happy :Joyful :Kiss :Cat


----------



## Puddy2shoes

What a lovely story jcatbird, I hope warrior cat and you form a lasting bond and it seems he has given you permission to enquire about his wellbeing, what an honour and i’m sure you absolutely deserve it....beautiful photos, keep them coming please and you just cannot introduce warrior cat to this forum without committing to ongoing updates about him....xx


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --Aww, I love that photo of BJ sleeping on his back with his paws in the air. 
I don't know what is going on with my little feral Gretchen. She goes back & forth between here and the neighbors. I want to ask them if they are feeding her, but unfortunately we haven't been on speaking terms since I was in elementary school, stemming from an incident with their dog that almost caused me to get hit by the school bus. 

@weebeasties --Welcome! Glad you could come over.


----------



## dustydiamond1

weebeasties said:


> Hello @1CatOverTheLine !
> Your absence on another forum had me worried about you and your cats' health. @dustydiamond1 was kind enough to inform me that you had relocated.
> So glad to know that you and yours are well! Hope it's ok to stick around as I have missed your posts.


So glad you made it :Joyful


----------



## Shane Kent

No more "planning" on keeping little black kitty she is no threat to the health of my other cats. I got the following in an email so she is in her forever home.

Great news! Your New Kitten is negative for feline leukemia virus and for FIV. Her bloodwork shows mild changes in her red cell count and BUN level - this can be due to internal parasites, a stomach ulcer (from compromised nutrition/stress of inadequate nutrition), or other source of stomach upset. Her red cell count is still within normal limits (she is not anemic) and the elevated BUN is very mild (12>10). Her other kidney and liver values are normal.


We will recheck her red cell count before surgery, but otherwise with her being treated for parasites and now being lucky to have regular good nutrition, we would expect her to improve.


----------



## raysmyheart

@Shane Kent your sweet little girl is precious, from her eyes I can see she is very loving and affectionate!

@Jcatbird BJ is such a handsome cat, I am glad he is doing well.

@MaggieDemi , I am so happy you recommended the movie _Christmas In Connecticut_, it was absolutely delightful, a light-hearted romantic comedy, the acting was great, Barbara Stanwyck was awesome, I thought. Now that I have seen it, and I will watch it again, I will be recommending this movie to others who want to see a holiday film. Thank you @MaggieDemi ! My next film? I am not sure but I certainly have a long list drawn up of 'to-see' movies!

@Puddy2shoes , I know it is late where you are, wishing you a pleasant evening. I remember you said you enjoy coffee in the evening, I do too and will have a cup very soon here.

@1CatOverTheLine , Oz is a sweet and very handsome Cat!

Speedy and I wish all our Friends here a very good evening.:Cat






Speedy.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --That's wonderful news! Yeah, it's probably worms, Maggie had a ton when she came out of the woods.
Did Karen come up with any name ideas yet? 

@raysmyheart --So glad you enjoyed the movie, I love those old romantic films. I'm in the mood for Bette Davis lately, so I'll have to look for some that I haven't seen yet.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Shane Kent said:


> No more "planning" on keeping little black kitty she is no threat to the health of my other cats. I got the following in an email so she is in her forever home.
> 
> Great news! Your New Kitten is negative for feline leukemia virus and for FIV. Her bloodwork shows mild changes in her red cell count and BUN level - this can be due to internal parasites, a stomach ulcer (from compromised nutrition/stress of inadequate nutrition), or other source of stomach upset. Her red cell count is still within normal limits (she is not anemic) and the elevated BUN is very mild (12>10). Her other kidney and liver values are normal.
> 
> We will recheck her red cell count before surgery, but otherwise with her being treated for parasites and now being lucky to have regular good nutrition, we would expect her to improve.


Hooray! I sure wish for more emojis, I do much better expressing with them than with words


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> @Shane Kent your sweet little girl is precious, from her eyes I can see she is very loving and affectionate!
> 
> @Jcatbird BJ is such a handsome cat, I am glad he is doing well.
> 
> @MaggieDemi , I am so happy you recommended the movie _Christmas In Connecticut_, it was absolutely delightful, a light-hearted romantic comedy, the acting was great, Barbara Stanwyck was awesome, I thought. Now that I have seen it, and I will watch it again, I will be recommending this movie to others who want to see a holiday film. Thank you @MaggieDemi ! My next film? I am not sure but I certainly have a long list drawn up of 'to-see' movies!
> 
> @Puddy2shoes , I know it is late where you are, wishing you a pleasant evening. I remember you said you enjoy coffee in the evening, I do too and will have a cup very soon here.
> 
> @1CatOverTheLine , Oz is a sweet and very handsome Cat!
> 
> Speedy and I wish all our Friends here a very good evening.:Cat
> View attachment 378249
> Speedy.


It's not just a Christmas movie but I enjoy 'Holiday Inn'


----------



## dustydiamond1

Puddy2shoes said:


> What a lovely story jcatbird, I hope warrior cat and you form a lasting bond and it seems he has given you permission to enquire about his wellbeing, what an honour and i'm sure you absolutely deserve it....beautiful photos, keep them coming please and you just cannot introduce warrior cat to this forum without committing to ongoing updates about him....xx


:Kiss :Happy


----------



## Jcatbird

@Puddy2shoes I am very happy to oblige with updates on the warrior cat. Thank you for your kind words! I think BJ and I shall be long term friends. He is acting as my guardian now. He is quite determined to tell what I can and cannot do! He is my master , after all. He guarded all of the 100+ ferals nearby over more than a year. It was his decision to be the last to come in but when he saw that all others were safe he came willingly. It was quite amazing really. The night he followed me home he sat by the open door and observed me as I sat with my back to him. He remained the in spite of being surrounded by two Raccoons and a fierce opossum. I had a plate of food beside me and just when I grew concerned that the other animals might hurt him he appeared beside me. I shut the door behind him and he became very nervous. It then dawned on me that I was trapped in the room with an enraged feral! I sat frozen in place for a bit but finally realized he would not harm me. He is now very protective of me and alerts me to any noise or disturbance outside! Last night he even refused to let me out after dark. This one is a very smart fellow.

He observed me from safety for a time.








Then it crossed his mind that I might be a good source of protein.








I was finally able to convince he to eat from my hand rather than eat my hand.








Then he was willing to take food , gently, from between my forehaed and knee and ....








When he gave me a clear, wink of approval, I knew he had decided I would be a worthy slave.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Jcatbird said:


> He guarded all of the 100+ ferals nearby over more than a year. It was his decision to be the last to come in but when he saw that all others were safe he came willingly. It was quite amazing really. The night he followed me home he sat by the open door and observed me as I sat with my back to him. He remained there in spite of being surrounded by two Raccoons and a fierce opossum. I had a plate of food beside me and just when I grew concerned that the other animals might hurt him he appeared beside me. I shut the door behind him and he became very nervous. It then dawned on me that I was trapped in the room with an enraged feral! I sat frozen in place for a bit but finally realized he would not harm me. He is now very protective of me and alerts me to any noise or disturbance outside! Last night he even refused to let me out after dark. This one is a very smart fellow.


...and for those who don't _believe_ in Magic - _this_ is what magic looks like.
.


----------



## Jcatbird

1CatOverTheLine said:


> ...and for those who don't _believe_ in Magic - _this_ is what magic looks like.
> .


It truly must have been magic. Of the hundreds of rescues that have passed through my hands in a lifetime, I have never met a cat like BJ. If he were a frog I would kiss him to see if he would turn into a Prince but in his case it would be like kissing an animated cactus!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Eilidh said:


> What a handsome chap BJ is. Welcome to CC! What part in the east? I have family in Buffalo, they get heavy snow. I always think about the poor strays that way. I follow Little Wanderers NYC on instagram. The rescue work they do is amazing, out of this world, the dedication. Sorry went off on a tangent... Hope to see many more pictures and news of life over the pond. E xx


@Eilidh - @Jcatbird is just about a thousand miles due south of Buffalo, in a place where it might rain cats, but where it _never _snows. I, on the other hand, am about forty miles east of Buffalo, and I'm sorry surprised that one of the Cat Chatters has Family here - surprised enough that I "clicked" you to learn that you live in a beautiful spot - Campbeltown - with the greatest secular àrd-chrois in all Creation, topped with its incredible mermaid merrow selkie.

Years ago I made the pilgrimage (on my dinosaur, of course) from the wilds of Oxfordshire to examine the High Cross and the Kilcomkill ruins and the local pubs, and I must say there are few prettier settings in all of Scotland.
.


----------



## Eilidh

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Eilidh - @Jcatbird is just about a thousand miles due south of Buffalo, in a place where it might rain cats, but where it _never _snows. I, on the other hand, am about forty miles east of Buffalo, and I'm sorry surprised that one of the Cat Chatters has Family here - surprised enough that I "clicked" you to learn that you live in a beautiful spot - Campbeltown - with the greatest secular àrd-chrois in all Creation, topped with its incredible mermaid merrow selkie.
> 
> Years ago I made the pilgrimage (on my dinosaur, of course) from the wilds of Oxfordshire to examine the High Cross and the Kilcomkill ruins and the local pubs, and I must say there are few prettier settings in all of Scotland.
> .


That's awesome! Yes, it really is a beautiful wee toon. I stayed in Southend many years, which is near the Mull of Kintyre. I have always wanted to visit my Aunt in Buffalo, their made of strong stuff over there. Snowed in and still manage to function. We get a we bit of snow and the country is in pandemonium.

I'm quite shocked you've actually visited. The pubs are good, so many different characters, your bound, if not for a god night, an eventful one!

I grew up with m nana telling me all about Selkies, I now tell them or used to a few years back, when my boys were younger. Now it's the poor cats who have to listen to my stories. :Singing


----------



## Eilidh

Jcatbird said:


> @Puddy2shoes I am very happy to oblige with updates on the warrior cat. Thank you for your kind words! I think BJ and I shall be long term friends. He is acting as my guardian now. He is quite determined to tell what I can and cannot do! He is my master , after all. He guarded all of the 100+ ferals nearby over more than a year. It was his decision to be the last to come in but when he saw that all others were safe he came willingly. It was quite amazing really. The night he followed me home he sat by the open door and observed me as I sat with my back to him. He remained the in spite of being surrounded by two Raccoons and a fierce opossum. I had a plate of food beside me and just when I grew concerned that the other animals might hurt him he appeared beside me. I shut the door behind him and he became very nervous. It then dawned on me that I was trapped in the room with an enraged feral! I sat frozen in place for a bit but finally realized he would not harm me. He is now very protective of me and alerts me to any noise or disturbance outside! Last night he even refused to let me out after dark. This one is a very smart fellow.
> 
> He observed me from safety for a time.
> View attachment 378253
> 
> Then it crossed his mind that I might be a good source of protein.
> View attachment 378254
> 
> I was finally able to convince he to eat from my hand rather than eat my hand.
> View attachment 378255
> 
> Then he was willing to take food , gently, from between my forehaed and knee and ....
> View attachment 378260
> 
> When he gave me a clear, wink of approval, I knew he had decided I would be a worthy slave.
> View attachment 378259


This made me cry (Happy tears) What a beauty, and a wonderfully happy ending!


----------



## weebeasties

Jcatbird said:


> . I shut the door behind him and he became very nervous. It then dawned on me that I was trapped in the room with an enraged feral! I sat frozen in place for a bit but finally realized he would not harm me.
> View attachment 378259


His story made me smile and reminded me of my efforts to socialize former feral Rocky. It was a pure leap of faith. He was still outside at the time, and I announced "Today I'm going to try to pick him up." My partner warned against it and said "He will rip you to shreds". All I could think about was how much trust he had in me over the last year or two that had allowed him to accept brief touches on his back. It was my turn to trust him. I picked him up and quickly put him back down, but no scratches, no bites, he didn't even run. He just looked kind of shocked. Fast forward a couple months and he was an indoor kitty and became the biggest lap cat. It's amazing what love and faith in each other can do!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@dustydiamond1 --I wish we had more emoji's too, like the thumbsup and more smiley choices. I enjoy seeing you post words though!...
I love the movie Holiday Inn. It's very "festive." 

@Jcatbird --I haven't kissed a cat since the 1980s, when my Grandma warned me that I would get ringworm if I did. That scared me so bad, I haven't kissed one since, not even my own. They do get plenty of hugs though.



1CatOverTheLine said:


> in a place where it might rain cats, but where it _never _snows.


Am I weird if that sentence is my ultimate fantasy?  Don't answer that, I know I'm a bit...eccentric...

@Eilidh --I never thought about it that way, but I guess the bad weather here in NY does make us tougher. I sure would like to move down south and relax though.

@weebeasties --Great heartwarming story about Rocky. You're right, it just takes love and faith and we eventually get there.


----------



## dustydiamond1

MaggieDemi said:


> @dustydiamond1 --I wish we had more emoji's too, like the thumbsup and more smiley choices. I enjoy seeing you post words though!...
> I love the movie Holiday Inn. It's very "festive."
> 
> @Jcatbird --I haven't kissed a cat since the 1980s, when my Grandma warned me that I would get ringworm if I did. That scared me so bad, I haven't kissed one since, not even my own. They do get plenty of hugs though.
> 
> Am I weird if that sentence is my ultimate fantasy?  Don't answer that, I know I'm a bit...eccentric...
> 
> @Eilidh --I never thought about it that way, but I guess the bad weather here in NY does make us tougher. I sure would like to move down south and relax though.
> 
> @weebeasties --Great heartwarming story about Rocky. You're right, it just takes love and faith and we eventually get there.


:Cat Thank you, the keyboard on the chromebook I prefer to use started acting up after years of being babyied it went sliding gently down my leg to softly thump on the carpet. Some keys won't work and while it has an on board keyboard it drives me crazy using it to type. This one is a dinosaur, short battery life & heats up. Luckily I have laptop rests with fans. Unfortunately all my photos of Gypsy are on the messed up one. I had hoped it was just a loose connection but took the back cover off and no such luck.


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Jcatbird said:


> @Puddy2shoes I am very happy to oblige with updates on the warrior cat. Thank you for your kind words! I think BJ and I shall be long term friends. He is acting as my guardian now. He is quite determined to tell what I can and cannot do! He is my master , after all. He guarded all of the 100+ ferals nearby over more than a year. It was his decision to be the last to come in but when he saw that all others were safe he came willingly. It was quite amazing really. The night he followed me home he sat by the open door and observed me as I sat with my back to him. He remained the in spite of being surrounded by two Raccoons and a fierce opossum. I had a plate of food beside me and just when I grew concerned that the other animals might hurt him he appeared beside me. I shut the door behind him and he became very nervous. It then dawned on me that I was trapped in the room with an enraged feral! I sat frozen in place for a bit but finally realized he would not harm me. He is now very protective of me and alerts me to any noise or disturbance outside! Last night he even refused to let me out after dark. This one is a very smart fellow.
> 
> He observed me from safety for a time.
> View attachment 378253
> 
> Then it crossed his mind that I might be a good source of protein.
> View attachment 378254
> 
> I was finally able to convince he to eat from my hand rather than eat my hand.
> View attachment 378255
> 
> Then he was willing to take food , gently, from between my forehaed and knee and ....
> View attachment 378260
> 
> When he gave me a clear, wink of approval, I knew he had decided I would be a worthy slave.
> View attachment 378259


I second what Eilidh has said, a truly lovely, magical, positive, moving story..i've just closed my eyes to send you and Bj lots of love and warmth, it was quite emotional but I hope it reaches into your world and helps you in everything you do, by-the-way, does Bj stand for anything, meant to ask in my other post but forgot, but I do like your description of him as being a warrior cat, it really suits him...


----------



## Jcatbird

@Foxxycat I heard. You know that I would do anything to hold you up, give you a shoulder, or give you a part of my heart.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Foxxycat --I posted a song for you & Pumpkin Face on the music thread. It's not about pets, but it seems appropriate. 
I love you and I'm here for you. Link below:
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/what-are-you-listening-to.216703/page-82#post-1065334882


----------



## Shane Kent

@Foxxycat So sad to read about Pumpkin Face! Pumpkin Face had a great life with an awesome person. I lost Kane at 15 and Zaren at 16, my vet told me I should be proud that is a full life for a cat. Pumpkin Face had a nice full life and I know it doesn't make the pain go away but I hope you can take pride in that. I know that Pumpkin Face is resting well and will see you at the bridge.


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
It's difficult to believe that today is December second; we're in the mid-50s (shopping cart) or 13º Trolley, under brilliant sunshine, when typically it should look much like this:










and in fact I've just come in from having taken the sporting car out - for the first time in December - to thrash it 'round the block.

@huckybuck - Are you still driving that lovely Huckleberry Blue Vantage?

@Shane Kent - How's your new Family member getting on today?

Here's a wish to all for a perfect Sunday, on either side of the pond!
.


----------



## huckybuck

@Foxxycat

I'm so sorry to read about Pumpkin Face too. RIP dear puss knowing you are truly loved xx


----------



## huckybuck

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> It's difficult to believe that today is December second; we're in the mid-50s (shopping cart) or 13º Trolley, under brilliant sunshine, when typically it should look much like this:
> 
> View attachment 378632
> 
> 
> and in fact I've just come in from having taken the sporting car out - for the first time in December - to thrash it 'round the block.
> 
> @huckybuck - Are you still driving that lovely Huckleberry Blue Vantage?
> 
> @Shane Kent - How's your new Family member getting on today?
> 
> Here's a wish to all for a perfect Sunday, on either side of the pond!
> .


@Shane Kent si glad you had the all clear for your beautiful new addition.

@1CatOverTheLine

Yes I've still the same one!!
Mr HB has the Vanquish in Huckleberry blue now too - he liked the colour lol!!
Both have CAT plates of course!!!

I'll try to root out a photo of the 2 together.


----------



## huckybuck

Shane Kent said:


> That is only within city limits and does not apply to farms. I assume it is the same right across Canada in the large cities. If someone was caring for stray and feral cats outside it would look bad if they tried to enforce a limit on them. I don't think they would enforce a limit on outdoor cats but I am not 100% sure of that.





Orange&White said:


> In Texas, it's up to each city to set a limit (or not). My city limit is 6 cats and 6 dogs, whether indoor or outdoor. A few years ago, some neighbors were feeding strays and there were many outdoor cats hanging around. Then one day, I saw the Animal Control truck there...and then they were gone.  I never tried to feed the entire colony of feral cats in the neighborhood, because in my city it's a case where no good deed seems to go unpunished.





Jcatbird said:


> @huckybuck The rules for animals, feral and pets vary greatly in the U.S. Each county and each state makes their own rules. City to city as well. It's quite complicated. I assist rescuers all over the country in finding help and I am always learning new laws. The State of Arizona is wonderful! They have laws that protect all ferals in any numbers , and the people who take care of them. Assistance and funding is good there. Parts of the country ban any contact with ferals or strays and if you take even one in for vet care they are seized and euthanized. Horrible! I am constantly working to change things here. My state has bad areas and some fair places. Funding is practically non existent. Most of the rescuers in this country rely on corporate funding, private donations or pay for everything themselves. Most pay themselves. I got help through a small corporate grant to our county to spay and neuter 18 cats but that was out of over 100 in the past year. All else I had to fund myself.
> As for how many cats you can have....... that varies. I have land that is considered agricultural and that allows me to have unlimited numbers as long as they receive proper care. In Residential areas here there is a limit of 6 cats. Just north of me there is a town that limitis you to three pets of any type and no reptiles are allowed at all. A pet can only, ever, produce one litter per year for two years. One county over from there you can only have 6 pets unless you have 2. 1 acres of land or more. At that point you can have any house pet you want. A great many places here have leash laws. No pet can run loose for any time. Rescuers here face many issues. Because adoptioning parents are difficult to find we must be careful as to the laws and numbers of cats we bring in. I have gotten 71 adopted this past year but that is very rare. Very rare! I have five up for adoption now and 28 that I will either keep or I am still working on socializing. I have one male left to neuter. Most adoptions assistance is only offered to socialized, spayed:neutered, micrchipped, totally immunized and tested animals. Sorry for the long post but you touched on something that does not have a simple answer.


I find this fascinating as we have no such rules in the UK. Though part of me does think this is a good idea.

I do see how it could be a problem for rescues and def there needs to be exemption clauses or similar in place.

We have very little gov funding for animal rescue here too - the majority are all self funded. 
It's tough as there are so many charities out there - animals do seem to be bottom of the list.


----------



## Shane Kent

Black kitty still has not spoken her name but I know it is coming. She has it really bad in the cat room, oh wait, no she doesn't.










All four cats have seen her and they obviously smell her as she smells them.


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## dustydiamond1

Jcatbird said:


> @Puddy2shoes I am very happy to oblige with updates on the warrior cat. Thank you for your kind words! I think BJ and I shall be long term friends. He is acting as my guardian now. He is quite determined to tell what I can and cannot do! He is my master , after all. He guarded all of the 100+ ferals nearby over more than a year. It was his decision to be the last to come in but when he saw that all others were safe he came willingly. It was quite amazing really. The night he followed me home he sat by the open door and observed me as I sat with my back to him. He remained the in spite of being surrounded by two Raccoons and a fierce opossum. I had a plate of food beside me and just when I grew concerned that the other animals might hurt him he appeared beside me. I shut the door behind him and he became very nervous. It then dawned on me that I was trapped in the room with an enraged feral! I sat frozen in place for a bit but finally realized he would not harm me. He is now very protective of me and alerts me to any noise or disturbance outside! Last night he even refused to let me out after dark. This one is a very smart fellow.
> 
> He observed me from safety for a time.
> View attachment 378253
> 
> Then it crossed his mind that I might be a good source of protein.
> View attachment 378254
> 
> I was finally able to convince he to eat from my hand rather than eat my hand.
> View attachment 378255
> 
> Then he was willing to take food , gently, from between my forehaed and knee and ....
> View attachment 378260
> 
> When he gave me a clear, wink of approval, I knew he had decided I would be a worthy slave.
> View attachment 378259


When does he come home from the vet?


----------



## dustydiamond1

Shane Kent said:


> Black kitty still has not spoken her name but I know it is coming. She has it really bad in the cat room, oh wait, no she doesn't.
> 
> View attachment 378694
> 
> 
> All four cats have seen her and they obviously smell her as she smells them.


Clean supper dish, excellent sign!


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> mid-50s (shopping cart) or 13º Trolley






Shane Kent said:


> She has it really bad in the cat room, oh wait, no she doesn't.


That looks like a really fun playroom. My cats are always too big for the tunnels I buy them, I think I would have to get them something kid size.

@Jcatbird --Yeah, how did BJ's neuter go? Enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> Black kitty still has not spoken her name but I know it is coming.


@Shane Kent - She's a real Black Beauty, my Friend. Thank the Lord she found the finest home in Ontario in which to land.



Just now, from the front porch - my neighbours across the street - taken on an astonishing 53ºF evening:










I wonder what _they_ were doing all day?
.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

How are all our new friends from across the pond today?


----------



## Foxxycat

Hi guys sorry I didn't post over here yesterday. I was posting on my Facebook page and looking for all of Pumps pictures plus I was at work so I had to divide my time.

I thank everyone for the condolences of Pumps.

Jon my partner buried her in the rain yesterday while I was at work . He's quiet and won't talk about it. Which is normal for him. Me I have to analyze everything that went on to see where I went wrong and what I could have picked up on sooner. But I know in my head even if my heart doesn't want to hear it that she is indeed in a better place.









Fly free sweetheart.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Foxxycat


----------



## Trixie1

Foxxycat said:


> Hi guys sorry I didn't post over here yesterday. I was posting on my Facebook page and looking for all of Pumps pictures plus I was at work so I had to divide my time.
> 
> I thank everyone for the condolences of Pumps.
> 
> Jon my partner buried her in the rain yesterday while I was at work . He's quiet and won't talk about it. Which is normal for him. Me I have to analyze everything that went on to see where I went wrong and what I could have picked up on sooner. But I know in my head even if my heart doesn't want to hear it that she is indeed in a better place.
> 
> View attachment 378861
> 
> Fly free sweetheart.


So sorry to read this sad news, run free beautiful pumpkin Face who was much loved. X


----------



## Jcatbird

@Foxxycat I know she is flying free. I expect you know a little of my daughter. She was a true rescuer. I like to think she is there for our all babies and surrounds them with her arms immediately. The love given will be unending. You did not miss anything about her. We all question ourselves but I know how you loved and watched over her. She does too. She had all of your heart. We cannot give more than that.

@Shane Kent I love the pictures of the kitties and the statues. I am often amused by the kitties doing their statue imitations. Beauties all! Your black kitty has a grand new home. I can't wait for her to divulge her name!

@huckybuck I wish the rules concetrated more on owner responsibility and education than on limiting rescues. There has been a wave of change coming but it is slow. The public is being made more aware of the needs of strays and ferals. Public awareness is crucial in order for change to take place. I raised an injured child so, of course, I worked for awareness and charitable institutions in that area but I would hope that innocent and unprotected lives of all kinds would be considered with laws and funding. My daughter and I saved kitties together and found ways to help humans and animals. Perhaps this time of year will inspire those who can to remember to help in the efforts of people who give everything to care for the lost, abandoned, unloved, sick, or at risk lives that are all around us. That would make for a beautiful Christmas Season! I have asked family to give to the animal fosters I know of instead of to me. That would really make me happy!

@1CatOverTheLine No snow?!?!? In the 50s'? Short sleeve weather is expected here , not there! Shocking! I hope you haven't sent the snow my way. We've had only about 6 snowfalls in this area in my lifetime. I lived further North at one time and it snowed there as well as having Ice Storms but in my current location no one understands how to drive in the snow. I either find myself alone on the road or faced by careening vehicles. We had three days of snow last winter and the cats were quite confused. I had to shovel pathways for them over two acres. I suppose that is just the job of a slave but I prefer for you to keep the snow there.  The photos are always lovely!


----------



## Shane Kent

I was petting her when I got home from work and she let Karen join in I need a name by Wednesday when she gets spayed and chipped but I want Karen to name her.

The house I live in is all hardwood floors. Little kitty might be wondering why the carpet is on the furniture.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> care for the lost, abandoned, unloved, sick, or at risk lives that are all around us


This line broke my heart. But also inspired me. Thank you.

@Foxxycat --I love that photo of Pumpkin Face. She certainly was a kitty of many colors. Beautiful colors. ((Hugs for you, Jon, & Honeybee))

@1CatOverTheLine --Those purple lights are really pretty. 

@Gallifreyangirl --Thanks for sharing that Rainbow Bridge poem, I don't think I ever read the entire thing before.

@Shane Kent --Great pic. That's so nice that she's letting you both pet her. I hope Karen can think of a name by Wednesday. I have a ton of name ideas, but I'm saving them just in case I'm blessed with more furkids in the future.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
@Foxxycat - Pumps was a beautiful girl, but the fact is that she_ is_ in a better place. I hope I have the chance to meet her beyond the veil.

@Jcatbird - We had snow showers this afternoon, but nothing much to speak of; it's been a mild year so far.

@Shane Kent - No rush in naming your precious little girl; when Black Friday and Clawed-Ya went in for their spay surgeries, they were as yet unnamed, and initially were simply called, "Nine" and "Ten." Your veterinarian will certainly oblige you in changing her name record after she's revealed her name to Karen.
.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 378987
> 
> I was petting her when I got home from work and she let Karen join in I need a name by Wednesday when she gets spayed and chipped but I want Karen to name her.
> 
> The house I live in is all hardwood floors. Little kitty might be wondering why the carpet is on the furniture.


Gypsys name at the vets was 'kitty' the first couple of visits until she finally told us her name. She wasn't an overnight visitor since she had been TNR'd before she found us.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Puddy2shoes
@Eilidh @weebeasties @raysmyheart @MaggieDemi and all other wonderful people here who have been following the story of the warrior cat, the latest up date is that he had been neutered. I felt a little bad doing that since he has been such a grand warrior but it is time for him to be able to rest. BJ has done a wonderful job of protecting his territory and all the kitties within it but in order to give him an easier and more comforatae life inside, it had to be done. I expect him to return from this journey early tomorrow. I hope he will forgive me and settle in to the kinder world he deserves. For those who have wondered what BJ stands for, it is to honor his father. His father was land guardian before him and also a warrior cat but when Blue fell in love with maiden Goldilocks he stayed by her side to guard their children, Kodiak, Mountain Bear and Black Bear after their other two children met an untimely death. I then brought the entire family in to safety. BJ had reached maturity so he took his rightful place as his fathers' first born son and became heir to the guardian duties. I still have Blue ( also a giant cat, he has one golden eye and one blue eye) as well as his life mate Goldie. His daughter Kodiak is up for adoption at a cat Cafe. His son Black Bear has already been adopted and son , Mountain Bear remains with his Mother and Father for now. Of all the cats I have ever known, they have been the most bonded cat family I have seen. Although Blue had fathered other children, he remained with Goldie after they met, ignoring all other females who approached him. He never showed any aggression towards any of his sons after they matured and he snuggles Mountain and Goldie every night. Blue, Goldilocks and their three Bears are another magical story. It is one that I never imagined when I gave them their names but it did have a fairytale ending for them all.

Goldilocks








Blue and daughter, Kodiak
















Blue with family 








A kiss for true love, Goldie








Blue Goldie and son, Mountain Bear on right








Son, Black Bear








The magic continues .....
I hope you all enjoyed meeting them as much as we have enjoyed meeting you! 
I will update on Blue Junior when he returns.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird Great to read that BJ is doing well and transitioning to the easy life indoors. I am fortunate that the little black kitten isn't feral. She has never missed the litter and I get licks instead of the bites and claws I got from my Princess Kitty.

Kitty, May 20, 2016. If I put my hand in that box it was coming out with holes in it.










The black kitten this morning before I left for work. I put a companion in the room for her



















Have a great day / evening everyone.


----------



## Foxxycat

Jcatbird said:


> @Foxxycat I know she is flying free. I expect you know a little of my daughter. She was a true rescuer. I like to think she is there for our all babies and surrounds them with her arms immediately. The love given will be unending. You did not miss anything about her. We all question ourselves but I know how you loved and watched over her. She does too. She had all of your heart.


@Jcatbird , @MaggieDemi , @1CatOverTheLine, @Shane Kent and I'm sure I forgot some folks, just wanted to say thank you. I know time will heal. I miss my girl. But more so hurt for Jon. He's had so much loss in the last decade. I worry that this will just take another piece of his soul. I always worry about the ones I love more than I worry about myself. It's just the way it is.

Shane, your black beauty is beautiful. Perhaps the name Black Beauty would fit?


----------



## Foxxycat

Trixie1 said:


> So sorry to read this sad news, run free beautiful pumpkin Face who was much loved. X


I absolutely love this. I believe in my soul in the Rainbow bridge. I know I will reach the bridge in my future and I will reunite with all the ones I have loved. As I get older, there will be more and more to greet me. I can't wait until I see their sweet faces again.


----------



## weebeasties

@Foxxycat 
I am so sorry for your loss. In one of your posts (either here or elswhere) you talked of losing a bit of your heart every time you have to say goodbye to one you love. I know what you mean but I recently realized something that may bring a bit of comfort.
The ones who have left me to cross the bridge have indeed taken a part of my heart and soul with them. My heart hasn't "healed". It never will. That part of me belongs to them. Always missing them, always loving them. 
The thing that I recently came to understand is that my heart didn't shut down. Didn't turn to stone. A new part of my heart, that I didn't even know was there, opened up. It is there waiting for the right time to fill with joy and love.
I know you are in a world of grief now but I hope you know that there is a future with much happiness in it. There are no maximum capacity limits on love. Your heart is bigger than you know.


----------



## raysmyheart

@Foxxycat you and Jon are being kept close in my Heart and Prayers today.

@Gallifreyangirl that is such a beautiful poem about the Rainbow Bridge. It is a poem I read for the first time only recently in my Life, it is beautiful, I do believe the words are so true.

@Jcatbird sending good wishes out to BJ as he returns home from his surgery, I am so glad to learn about his story, he is a special cat.

@1CatOverTheLine, having lived in the Northeast US all of my Life and seen lots of snow, well, I am not a big fan of Winter here, but then I see your beautiful photos of Winter scenes you have posted here and I think - Winter is not too bad, after all! 

@Shane Kent , your new little one is beautiful, thank you for posting her great photos, she is very dainty and pretty, too!

I have to get to work at smashing baubles!:Joyful in my online Edinburgh Advent Calendar @Citruspips and @huckybuck 

I had the chance to enjoy an old movie last week - _Christmas In Connecticut_, it was a nice lighthearted comedy which I watched on youtube. This week I am looking forward to watching an old musical, _Holiday Inn_ with Bing Crosby and Fred Astaire. Thank you @dustydiamond1 for recommending this one, I never heard of it before, but searched it on youtube and I know @MaggieDemi has also seen it, it looks delightful, I can't wait to view it.

Wishing everyone a good evening and afternoon!:Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

Wishing a wonderful day and evening to all. Thank you all for the well wishes for BJ. I will keep everyone update on our furry warrior! 
@Shane Kent That first photo of the new kitty brought a smile to my face. She is looking at her, " company" as though it will purr any moment. Then the second photo brought another smile. She is looking around as though she can't quite get why the other kitty is sitting so still! Very cute! 
@Foxxycat I know what you mean about worrying more about others. You go ahead and worry about Jon and we will do the worrying about you. You are in my thoughts every waking moment.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@raysmyheart --You will love Holiday Inn. It's very "festive." You guys have me saying that word constantly. 

@1CatOverTheLine --I agree with @raysmyheart , your photos make winter seem not so bad. And your nature photos make trees & flowers seem exciting. 

@Foxxycat --I know that you worry more about others than yourself, because you were comforting me when I was crying over Pumps, when really I should have been comforting you! Yes, I hope that all the promises for the next life are true. :Cat

@Shane Kent --That photo is so adorable! It looks kind of synchronized, like black kitty is sitting in the exact same position as the figurine. 
Yeah, if I put my hand into the carrier when Maggie is in there, my hand will come out with holes in it too.

@Jcatbird --Thanks for sharing BJs family story! I never knew all that. He looks just like his dad! Blue & Goldilocks are so sweet together. I never had 2 cats love each other that much. Well Demi loves his sister, but she punches him in the face every time he steals a kiss. 

@weebeasties --That was a really sweet thought about a new part of the heart opening up. I like that.


----------



## huckybuck

Foxxycat said:


> Hi guys sorry I didn't post over here yesterday. I was posting on my Facebook page and looking for all of Pumps pictures plus I was at work so I had to divide my time.
> 
> I thank everyone for the condolences of Pumps.
> 
> Jon my partner buried her in the rain yesterday while I was at work . He's quiet and won't talk about it. Which is normal for him. Me I have to analyze everything that went on to see where I went wrong and what I could have picked up on sooner. But I know in my head even if my heart doesn't want to hear it that she is indeed in a better place.
> 
> View attachment 378861
> 
> Fly free sweetheart.


Pumpkin face was absolutely stunning - she will be the most beautiful cat angel ever watching over you.


----------



## weebeasties

Good morning everyone! 
I am off work and I am planning on doing some Christmas decorating and baking today. We are going to put up our old, tatty (but much loved) little tree this year. Our thinking is if Buddy knocks it over, it will be easier to put back up. Definitely no glass ornaments this year. Hopefully, I will have time to watch "The Bishop's Wife" , one if my Christmas favorites, before the day is done!


----------



## MaggieDemi

weebeasties said:


> Hopefully, I will have time to watch "The Bishop's Wife" , one if my Christmas favorites, before the day is done!


Which version? The one with Cary Grant & Loretta Young? I love that one.


----------



## Shane Kent

Karen named the little black kitten Molly. Molly is at the vet for the day, I really hope everything goes well for her. I feel a little bad for taking her out of the room so soon, she is very settled in. I think she realizes the humans are helping her so I shouldn't worry. I brought a fecal sample and they will check her blood again.

Taz and Zoe were in the room with Molly last night but no physical contact. Zoe tried to stay in the room with her. Zoe is a gentle cat, I will let Zoe spend time in the room with Molly after Molly recovers from her spay operation.

I bought a really nice big trap to catch Molly in. The trap is not doing any good at my house so I contacted a local cat rescue group. They will pick it up at my house tomorrow afternoon. I told the local cat rescue people that Molly is my fifth cat. I am sure they know that puts me at the limit of what I can have in Ottawa. I will need to contact them in the future if I have to rescue any more cats.

I will post later to let everyone know how the day at the vet went. I will try to get some photos of her to post.

Have a good day / evening everyone.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --Molly is a good name choice, it really fits her. I always prefer people names because it makes it feel like they are my little kids.
Good luck at the vet. I will check back later tonight to see how it went. 

@Jcatbird --We need a BJ update. I can't wait to see how he gets along with the other cats. He seems like a love bug, just like my Demi. 

@Foxxycat --Did you end up taking in that 10 year old male cat? I forgot to ask you this morning. I guess you would have told me if you had though.


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties I hope you have a nice day baking and decorating. I know what you mean by "Definitely no glass ornaments this year." I bought the following at a flea market but I will never be able to hang it with cats in the house. Oh well, at least it came with a nice box


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> Zoe is a gentle cat, I will let Zoe spend time in the room with Molly after Molly recovers from her spay operation.


@Shane Kent - Prayers for the lovely Molly today. You're both fortunate to have Zoe there to help Molly acclimate herself to her new home; kitties who can guide and help newcomers are truly Blessings.

We had a heavy dusting of snow overnight, much of which is now melting away, though a trifle more slowly in the woods than out in the open. The river was nearly glass-like in the cool, still air late this morning, and where the forest path traverses the old White Oak, evidence of the passing of a Red Fox was plain and clear.


----------



## Trixie1

@Shane Kent Molly is a fab name for her, good choice Hope all goes well at the vets.


----------



## weebeasties

MaggieDemi said:


> Which version? The one with Cary Grant & Loretta Young? I love that one.


Definitely That One!! And don't forget David Niven. Of course Cary Grant is charming but David Niven has his moments too!

@Shane Kent
Nice ornament! You know, I don't have a single cat ornament now that I think about it. I do have lots of cat hair embedded in our 25 year old artificial tree. That counts, right?


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties I wear cat hair to work, shopping, sleeping, etc. so I don't see why it can't be hung from trees


----------



## Shane Kent

Hooray. Vet called and everything went well. Pick Molly up at 5:30  They said they could tell by her tissue that she was starting to go into heat. I am not surprised, what girl wouldn't with these two handsome boys in the house.










Not that they could do much for her.


----------



## Foxxycat

Thanks for the kind words @MaggieDemi. I haven't seen the coworker this week so far. If it happens it won't be until next year. Ive got too much we need to do. I also want to take a trip in the spring and can't do that if we have too many pets. Honeybee can stay with a family member because she's easy. She doesn't hide. I've wanted to take a short 5 day trip to say Florida or Texas to meet up with a friend of mine. One who has been a close friend for 5 years. Things will be interesting next year.

@Shane Kent your kitties are absolutely adorable!

@Jcatbird thank you for the kind words. It really means alot to me. Xoxoxox

@1CatOverTheLine lovely photo of the snow! It was 17°F here this morning at 6am on way to work. Too cold! My neighbor on other side of park had the turkeys out in her yard the other day!

Off to the foot doc to get my insoles. Let's hope this fixes the foot pain that's been plague me for a long time.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --Ha! That was hilarious! They are handsome boys though.  Glad everything went okay for Molly at the vet.

@weebeasties --Oh David Niven is alright I guess, but with Cary Grant around, I'm only looking at him. He's definitely my favorite, but the only problem is, I've seen all his movies, so no more new ones to watch. 

@raysmyheart --Hey, speaking of Bishop's Wife, have you seen that one? That would be a good choice for your next classic movie. 

@1CatOverTheLine --I agree, lovely tree/snow scene pic and semi-poem (pretty words.) 

@Foxxycat --Okay, but don't forget about our road trip this summer, if you can fit 2 road trips into your schedule.  
That's great that you're finally getting your insoles!


----------



## Shane Kent

Molly is home from the vet. I opened the carrier and she jumped into one of the carpet covered tubes. I petted her a bit and she seems to know that she is home. The vet said they took photos of her and wanted me to sign a waiver. I gladly did it.

They absolutely loved her. She is an incredibly grateful cat and loves to show it. I would take photos but I have the lighting down in the room right now. I will let her get settled and get some nice photos of her later.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent more than one type of "cat tree" , both end up hung with fur! Love the name Zmllly. I M glad she finally whispered it to Karen!

@MaggieDemi Here is a brief update! BJ is home and happh! My warrior is feeling very secure now that he is in the living room. Petting is now totally acceptable. The warrior cat is still on duty but having a bit of a res

I


----------



## Shane Kent

Jcatbird said:


> Petting is now totally acceptable.


If Molly could speak I am fairly certain she would tell me that petting is highly encouraged.

The vet wants to use photos of Molly to promote black cat awareness and adoption. I gave them permission to use my name. After Molly gets settled in with the other cats I will get Karen to take a nice photo of her with Taz to give to the vet. My big fluffy ginger boy and sleek little black girl should make for a cute photo.

Missing a bit of fur but she doesn't need it as much as she did a couple of weeks ago


----------



## weebeasties

@Jcatbird , and @Shane Kent 
It is so heartwarming to hear about kitties finding loving, comfy, homes. That it is taking place around the holidays makes it extra special.

@raysmyheart 
I second @MaggieDemi that you should check out The Bishop's Wife if you haven't seen it. It's very good and should put you in the holiday spirit!

We put up our tree yesterday and got about half the ornaments on. Buddy was surprisingly uninterested. He is normally curious about anything new and has a mischievous streak. I suspect he is waiting for it to be completely decorated before he takes a flying leap and pulls it down.


----------



## raysmyheart

Good Afternoon and Good morning to all here!

I am wondering what the temperature is today where you are. Here, where I am in central Massachusetts, Northeast US today will be about 3°C /37°F. but the sky right now is clear and blue, I am hoping to go out and get some photos today!

@Shane Kent, Speedy and I send hugs and warm wishes to sweet Molly! She is a very pretty cat with so much sweetness in her expression! I am glad to see her doing so well today and very glad to see her photos, thank you!

So glad to see BJ and that he is doing well!



1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Shane Kent - Prayers for the lovely Molly today. You're both fortunate to have Zoe there to help Molly acclimate herself to her new home; kitties who can guide and help newcomers are truly Blessings.
> 
> We had a heavy dusting of snow overnight, much of which is now melting away, though a trifle more slowly in the woods than out in the open. The river was nearly glass-like in the cool, still air late this morning, and where the forest path traverses the old White Oak, evidence of the passing of a Red Fox was plain and clear.
> 
> View attachment 379440


@1CatOverTheLine , The White Oak in your photo here is a most majestic and awesome and amazing tree!

I am enjoying so much these last six days -The Cat Chat Advent Calendar (I should post the link but I am not too good at posting links, I need to practice more). It seems I can't wait to get home from work these days to see all the delightful, sweet, funny and beautiful photos of the Advent Cats!

Speedy and I wish everyone here a most wonderful day!:Cat


----------



## weebeasties

raysmyheart said:


> I am wondering what the temperature is today where you are. Here, where I am in central Massachusetts, Northeast US today will be about 3°C /37°F. but the sky right now is clear and blue:Cat


Here in my part of Florida it is 58°F and we are still shivering a bit. We are wimps when it comes to cold weather! I grew up in Ohio and miss seeing the snow fall, but I don't miss the freezing temperatures.


----------



## weebeasties

Shane Kent said:


> The vet wants to use photos of Molly to promote black cat awareness and adoption.


Molly will be an absolutely beautiful spokesmodel for black cats! 
I have never understood why anyone would bypass a cat because of it's coloring. I was hoping this stupid stigma was something only seen in the States, but I take it from your post that is not the case.
I'm sure your gorgeous Molly will help in making this prejudice a thing of the past!


----------



## Trixie1

weebeasties said:


> Molly will be an absolutely beautiful spokesmodel for black cats!
> I have never understood why anyone would bypass a cat because of it's coloring. I was hoping this stupid stigma was something only seen in the States, but I take it from your post that is not the case.
> I'm sure your gorgeous Molly will help in making this prejudice a thing of the past!


Molly is stunning I love black cats, I really don't understand why people are put off having black cats, it's a complete mystery to me!! Beautiful green eyes against their black fur are simply gorgeous, could it be down to superstition!? Really doesn't matter to me what colour the cat is, they're all gorgeous to me


----------



## raysmyheart

@weebeasties , oh, your weather sounds very wonderful! I am, of course, a lover of warm and _hot_ weather but I think I may have to wait a few months for that weather to return here in the Northeast. Maybe something like 4-5 months, lol.

I would like to try insoles in my shoes, I think they would help my knee problems, comfortable feet are so important. @Foxxycat , I have never had the insoles, I hope that yours are very helpful for you.

@MaggieDemi, @dustydiamond1 @weebeasties thanks for the wonderful recommendations for the old Christmas films, I do love the old movies, I look forward to seeing The Bishop's Wife and Holiday Inn and @MaggieDemi now that I have seen Christmas In Connecticut, as you suggested, it was an awesome movie and I do recommend it highly!

Wishing everyone a wonderful evening and afternoon!
A photo to share, when the weather was warmer, this past Spring -


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

weebeasties said:


> Here in my part of Florida it is 58°F and we are still shivering a bit.


@weebeasties - This will make it feel warmer:










End of the property, taken from the island, 15 February, 2015. There was a brief thaw the previous day, and the Polar Vortex swept -20ºF temperatures down overnight, resulting in the whole near world being flash frozen. When this was taken, there was a stiff North wind blowing; I can still feel it.


.


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


> Molly is stunning I love black cats, I really don't understand why people are put off having black cats, it's a complete mystery to me!! Beautiful green eyes against their black fur are simply gorgeous, could it be down to superstition!? Really doesn't matter to me what colour the cat is, they're all gorgeous to me


@Trixie1 I couldn't agree more!



1CatOverTheLine said:


> @weebeasties - This will make it feel warmer:
> 
> View attachment 379665
> 
> 
> End of the property, taken from the island, 15 February, 2015. There was a brief thaw the previous day, and the Polar Vortex swept -20ºF temperatures down overnight, resulting in the whole near world being flash frozen. When this was taken, there was a stiff North wind blowing; I can still feel it.
> 
> 
> .


@1CatOverTheLine amazing photo! I can feel the cold, too!


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties and @Trixie1 - I agree, it is a very stupid stigma. Molly is a beautiful cat that seems to be very appreciative of the help she is getting. Has not hissed at me or my cats. Nothing evil about her and no such thing as a bad luck cat. I think the person that had her before me is somewhat evil. No spay, no chip and likely no shots is neglect. If someone dumped her at my work they are not somewhat evil they are completely evil.


----------



## Trixie1

@Shane Kent I really have no words to describe the person that would do such a thing other then heartless and yes, downright evil!! I am just greatfull that there are people like you around, who do care little Molly is safe, happy and healthy and about to begin a whole new adventure with you and your family


----------



## Orange&White

I love the name Molly, and purrsonality is so much more important than color. I know you would have loved her even if she weren't such and affectionate cat, but being so friendly and loving only multiplies your rewards for saving her life and giving her a good home. Congrats to you and to Molly...and the rest of your two- and four-legged companions!


----------



## Jcatbird

Oh my! Molly as a spokes model for Black cats! @Shane Kent That is marvelous! I have three black cats and they are sweethearts. Nothing but goodluck there. My eldest cat is black. Dolly is about 13 now and loves the musical, "Hello Dolly." My fourth eldest is Black too. Purry Como aka Purry Man. He is about 9 or 10 and purrs constantly. Then there is Bonjure. He is an all black fluff ball giant who thinks he is a human baby. He still assumes he is just a little guy but when he holds his front feet up to be picked up and rocked like an infant. If you don't pick him up he leaps into your arms. He has nearly knocked me backwards a few times. He likes to put his front paws around my neck and will hold on if I try to put him down. He has some Maine Coon lineage and it shows in his size, feet and fur. What could be better luck than rescues like these? @Trixie1 I agree! People who would neglect a kitty are evil and it is hard to imagine! I have encountered far too many people like that here and I am grateful to people like Shane for rescuing! 
@raysmyheart I love seeing the Mother and all her babies! What a lovely moment to [email protected] Your icy view is pristine! Nature at her finest. It is cold here tonight but nothing like the winds I imagine that were blowing there. I've known a few ice storms myself and I can still remember the first one I experienced. Having moved from a warm southern island to a winter of ice, it seemed magical to me. There was a silence except for the cracking of ice and an occasional tree branch breaking. There was also the sound of my feet crunching into the ice on the ground as I explored the world as I had never seen it before. Everything was encased in a layer of ice that sparkled when the sun hit it. Like you, I can still feel the wind as it blasted my face that day. The air seemed fresh and pierced through all the layers of clothes I wore. I loved it then but I was very young!


----------



## Shane Kent

Good morning / day / evening everyone.

Thanks for the kind words @MaggieDemi , @raysmyheart , @Trixie1 , @Orange&White and @Jcatbird as well as others I have missed.

Molly's poop is far less stinky and looks more normal the past few days. That is a good thing. I have to call the vet later in the day to touch base they called me at work yesterday to see how Molly is. She seems well, eating and moving about fine. This morning I was sitting on the floor and she climbed on me for some loving


----------



## raysmyheart

Molly looks so affectionate @Shane Kent ! She is happy to be where it is warm and safe and lots of cuddles :Cat I am very happy to see she is doing so well and feeling so comfortable in her surroundings!

Today here in central Massachusetts is another clear day with a bright blue sky, but very cold!:Cold

This morning at the bird feeder, Red Cardinal, Bluejay, Nuthatch, red finch, tufted titmouse, chickadee and I'm sure I'm forgetting some, have come to visit. I was very glad to also see a little guy here, a Red Squirrel, who I love very much. He doesn't come very often, I think because the grey squirrels are daily visitors here, but I am always happy to see this cute little one.

Wishing all my Friends here, near and far a wonderful day!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> I have to call the vet later in the day to touch base they called me at work yesterday to see how Molly is. She seems well, eating and moving about fine. This morning I was sitting on the floor and she climbed on me for some loving


@Shane Kent - What a wonderful report on sweet little Molly this morning; thanks for keeping us updated!

We've had a couple of inches' snowfall these past twenty-four hours, but the temperature is still a mild 25º or -4º Trolley - with only a faint breeze blowing across the escarpment. My little red-haired girl was out for her afternoon constitutional half an hour ago, and I caught sight of her for a few moments traversing the ridge line overlooking the river before she disappeared into the trees.










For our new neighbours here - and especially for @buffie and Meeko - Friends Of Foxes - there's a reason that I feed the foxes here, and it's nothing to do with my mental stability. Seven years the Summer past, the Family of Red Fox who dwelled in the little wood here developed Sarcoptic Mange, noted by the hair loss on their tails. My veterinarian set forth a plan - Ivermectin in canned dog food - in a descending dosage, over the course of fifteen carefully-spaced treatments. Six of seven survived, and went on to lead productive foxie Lives, and I've fed the female(s) whose territory this is ever since - through two changings of the guard as it were, against the eventuality that they might some day once again require Human intercession.

The guard changed again this Summer, and the little_ barely_ post-adolescent female who inherited her Mother's domain suddenly began losing her coat at a tremendous rate - to the point of having an almost hairless tail - a condition which will cause death in a cold climate, by virtue of divesting them of the "scarf" which keeps them warm enough to survive Winter's ravages.

For the second time in these years, then, Ivermectin was called into service, and gradually - as the mites died off, her coat began growing back, replete with the luxuriant tail which she now sports, quod vide.

This really _wasn't_ intended as a reminder that it is incumbent upon all of us as the appointed stewards, to look after the wildlife with whom we interact in our daily Lives, but it seems somehow to have devolved into that, doesn't it? My apologies.

Shane, dear old Friend - we've both had a particularly fine Autumn then, no?
.


----------



## Shane Kent

@1CatOverTheLine Most definitely. Thanks a lot for the support in the private messages buddy. I wasn't sure what I was going to do at first and didn't want to say much to anyone until after I caught her. That was a painful three days.

@weebeasties Sorry I missed you in all the @ s along with anyone else I missed. I was at work and the phone kept ringing. Stupid job keeps getting in my way, lol  I had to rush a bunch of stuff I left early today and I am at home now. I couldn't resist getting home to check on Molly and the rest of the gang.


----------



## weebeasties

Shane Kent said:


> I couldn't resist getting home to check on Molly and the rest of the gang.


I know exactly what you mean. One of the things that gets me through a workday is "Just one more hour and that will buy the babies another bucket of litter...just one more hour and that will buy the babies some more food...etc."


----------



## weebeasties

@1CatOverTheLine 
Your red fox is beautiful! We had a lot of fox (foxes?) where I used to live. I had buckets sitting under the dripline of our roof to catch rainwater for the plants. Often I would see a fox or two come right up to our porch for a drink. 
One night I was home alone when I was awakened by a loud noise just outside my bedroom window. It sounded for all the world like native american chanting, perhaps by an elderly woman? 
I gathered my courage and flung open the door to see an orange blur and then two figures racing into the darkness. Apparently I had interrupted a (ahem) fox _date._ 
I don't know why I thought it sounded like chanting. I blame a startled, sleepy mind.


----------



## buffie

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Shane Kent - What a wonderful report on sweet little Molly this morning; thanks for keeping us updated!
> 
> We've had a couple of inches' snowfall these past twenty-four hours, but the temperature is still a mild 25º or -4º Trolley - with only a faint breeze blowing across the escarpment. My little red-haired girl was out for her afternoon constitutional half an hour ago, and I caught sight of her for a few moments traversing the ridge line overlooking the river before she disappeared into the trees.
> 
> View attachment 379872
> 
> 
> For our new neighbours here - and especially for @buffie and Meeko - Friends Of Foxes - there's a reason that I feed the foxes here, and it's nothing to do with my mental stability. Seven years the Summer past, the Family of Red Fox who dwelled in the little wood here developed Sarcoptic Mange, noted by the hair loss on their tails. My veterinarian set forth a plan - Ivermectin in canned dog food - in a descending dosage, over the course of fifteen carefully-spaced treatments. Six of seven survived, and went on to lead productive foxie Lives, and I've fed the female(s) whose territory this is ever since - through two changings of the guard as it were, against the eventuality that they might some day once again require Human intercession.
> 
> The guard changed again this Summer, and the little_ barely_ post-adolescent female who inherited her Mother's domain suddenly began losing her coat at a tremendous rate - to the point of having an almost hairless tail - a condition which will cause death in a cold climate, by virtue of divesting them of the "scarf" which keeps them warm enough to survive Winter's ravages.
> 
> For the second time in these years, then, Ivermectin was called into service, and gradually - as the mites died off, her coat began growing back, replete with the luxuriant tail which she now sports, quod vide.
> 
> This really _wasn't_ intended as a reminder that it is incumbent upon all of us as the appointed stewards, to look after the wildlife with whom we interact in our daily Lives, but it seems somehow to have devolved into that, doesn't it? My apologies.
> 
> Shane, dear old Friend - we've both had a particularly fine Autumn then, no?
> .


What a delight to read that you care so much for the wildlife that shares this planet ,I truly wish their were more like you in the world.


----------



## buffie

@1CatOverTheLine this may or may not work,hopefully it will .Its the last video I have taken of the fox families to share our lives.

Click on the pic and hopefully it will work............


----------



## weebeasties

buffie said:


> @1CatOverTheLine this may or may not work,hopefully it will .Its the last video I have taken of the fox families to share our lives.
> 
> Click on the pic and hopefully it will work............


It works!
Wow that's a lot of kits! I thought they usually only have 2 or three at a time. I learn something new every day! So sweet.


----------



## buffie

weebeasties said:


> It works!
> Wow that's a lot of kits! I thought they usually only have 2 or three at a time. I learn something new every day! So sweet.


It was a combined litter of what I think were 2 sisters , one baby sat while the other went off on her travels .
Believe it or not they were often left without either mother , I like to think that I was trusted enough to be a human baby sitter


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

buffie said:


> What a delight to read that you care so much for the wildlife that shares this planet ,I truly wish their were more like you in the world.


@buffie - I wish there were at least_ one_ more like me; I'd have that silly chap cleaning litter boxes in a flash!



weebeasties said:


> I gathered my courage and flung open the door to see an orange blur and then two figures racing into the darkness. Apparently I had interrupted a (ahem) fox _date._


@weebeasties - You know what they say - "if those foxes are a-rockin' then don't come a-knockin'!



1CatOverTheLine said:


> Shane, dear old Friend - we've both had a particularly fine Autumn then, no?





Shane Kent said:


> @1CatOverTheLine Most definitely.


@buffie - Shane and I grew up in similar fashion, spending Summers in the wilds of northern Ontario, where the moose and the white bears roam. We were both fortunate enough to have learned the wonder of the deep woods' quiet, the beauty of the animals who inhabit the Natural world, and the enormous value of solitude and of self-reliance.
.


----------



## weebeasties

We get a special ornament for Christmas every year. Sometimes it commemorates something that happened during the year. Sometimes it represents a wish for the new year. This year our ornament was a memorial for our beloved Isabelle, who we lost this year.








It seemed wrong, however, to not celebrate our Buddy who we adopted this year. So for the first time in 25 years we are getting two special ornaments!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

buffie said:


> @1CatOverTheLine this may or may not work,hopefully it will .Its the last video I have taken of the fox families to share our lives.
> 
> Click on the pic and hopefully it will work............


@buffie - Just delightful, thanks so much!

The kits are the most fun of all, especially in late Spring and early Summer, when they're still too young not to have yet learned to distrust Humans. Curious and agile, they'll run right across your shoes when you're walking out across the lawn with dinner or elevenses.

These little fellows are a great deal of fun as well:


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --That's so cool that Molly will be a model for black cats, I knew she was special. Love the pics, especially the lap one, what a little cuddle bug. 

@Jcatbird --It looks like BJ's cheeks aren't so chubby anymore. Is that because of the hormones leaving his body? Is he allowed with the other cats yet?...I remember that ice storm, the one in the late 90s. I was living alone & I slept right through it. When I woke up, the world was destroyed. 

@raysmyheart --I'm a little late, but if you still want to know the temp, it is 7 degrees F here in my tiny town in Upstate NY. It's freezing! 
I'm glad you're enjoying the movies. You really got me back into watching classic movies too, so thank you. 

@weebeasties --Oh man, your fox date story was hilarious! I wasn't expecting that ending. 



1CatOverTheLine said:


> You know what they say - "if those foxes are a-rockin' then don't come a-knockin'!


Wasn't expecting that either. I'll pick myself up off the floor now.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent Molly is a really beautiful cat! Very sweet photos! 
@raysmyheart I love watching the birds too. I can't say I've seen a red squirrel before. We have grey squirrels, large Fox squirrels ( they can have a reddish brown tone or even black or white) and we have precious Flying squirrels. It's rare to see the Flying Squirrels but always a joy.
Two of my rescues go up for adoption tomorrow. I hope they will find life long love!

This is Tortuga.








This is Liberty








Both show that ferals can be tamed! They are sweethearts and want nothing more than to be cuddled now.


----------



## weebeasties

@Jcatbird 
My fingers are crossed for Tortuga and Liberty. They are so beautiful! I hope they find forever homes soon.


----------



## raysmyheart

@Jcatbird , my fingers are also crossed for beautiful Tortuga and Liberty to find their forever homes soon. Speedy and I are also sending hugs to BJ!






Hugs from Speedy.

@1CatOverTheLine it looks like you have a lot of snow there already! Thank you for posting the photo of your Red Fox, she is most majestic and I am most glad to see her fluffy tail which will keep her warm over the next few cold months. How wonderful that her health could improve with the help you gave her, her fur looks so thick now.

I am thinking @Shane Kent and @MaggieDemi , you have a lot of snow, also!

Where I am, I do not get Fox come to visit, so I am most interested in learning about them and following their story @1CatOverTheLine and @buffie , I hope to hear more. I have never seen a flying squirrel either @Jcatbird , that would be a surprise if I did get to see one some day! We have a lot of the Grey squirrels here, they share the food at the bird feeder I have, but every once in a while, Little Red squirrel will come to visit.

Wild turkeys, they were very, very plentiful here, often I would see groups of 25 or more daily for many years from about 1998 to maybe 2016. I still see them here and there during the last two years, but there has been a real decrease in my sightings lately. It is amazing to see them as I have very close to my yard at sunset, during the Winter months, they have the amazing ability to fly up into the tall Pine trees near here, almost completely vertical, You could hear the whoosh of their strong wings as they flew upward to the branches. I think they would sleep for the night in the tall Pines. 
Many early Summers, I have very fond memories of being taken by surprise, I would see Mama turkey come out of the woods, all of a sudden followed by her babies, she was coming to introduce them to me and my Dad. Over the following weeks, I would watch them grow so quickly.
During the hot Summers, it was a joy to see them visit and take a bath in the dust! Yes, they would roll in the dry ground and I guess clean their feathers like this, with the dry earth.

@weebeasties the ornaments are very beautiful!

I just saw the movie Harvey with Jimmy Stewart, an awesome movie! @MaggieDemi I still have The Bishop's Wife and Holiday Inn on my soon-to-see list! thank you also @weebeasties and @dustydiamond1 for mentioning these!

I wish everyone here a wonderful day as I like what @1CatOverTheLine says, trolley side and carriage side both!







Speedy says hello!


----------



## MilleD

Loving hearing all about the cat rescuing going on. Every cat I've had has been a rescue.




Shane Kent said:


> I told the local cat rescue people that Molly is my fifth cat. I am sure they know that puts me at the limit of what I can have in Ottawa.


Is this a law or something over there?​


----------



## Trixie1

@Jcatbird Tortuga and Liberty are lovely who could resist giving these two sweethearts a loving forever home fingers crossed.


----------



## Shane Kent

@MilleD Yes there is a limit on pets in the city I live in and they have to be registered with the city. All five of my cats have a microchip and are registered with the city. If you get them spayed or neutered as well as microchip you only have to register them once. If you don't microchip them you have to pay for and renew their registration every year. They also have to be spayed or neutered or you have to register them yearly.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird Molly stole my heart when I saw her at work in the dumpster. Strange place to fall in love. I wish a long life with lots of love and happiness for Tortuga and Liberty. I am sure they will warm the hearts of some beautiful cat slaves


----------



## dustydiamond1

buffie said:


> @1CatOverTheLine this may or may not work,hopefully it will .Its the last video I have taken of the fox families to share our lives.
> 
> Click on the pic and hopefully it will work............


What a great mama, she sure has her paws full!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Shane Kent said:


> @Jcatbird Molly stole my heart when I saw her at work in the dumpster. Strange place to fall in love. I wish a long life with lots of love and happiness for Tortuga and Liberty. I am sure they will warm the hearts of some beautiful cat slaves


The first time we ever saw Gypsy she was jumping out of our apartment buildings dumpster in the Spring of 2016.:Cat :Joyful


----------



## Shane Kent

@dustydiamond1 - I bet Gypsy sure doesn't miss that dumpster. She is a spoiled little house cat now As for Molly, she doesn't even seem to want to leave the room yet. She moves around. Can climb up and down the carpet covered cat condo so she is mobile. Of course I won't let her near the other cats for another couple weeks because of her spay and I want a slow introduction starting with Zoe in the room. I think four cats all at once would be a little overwhelming.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --I didn't know you found Molly in the dumpster, I must have missed that part of the story. So glad you rescued her. I hope she finds some best friends among your cats. I know Demi loves his sister even when she's beating him up, he loves any attention she shows him. 

@raysmyheart --It was actually below zero at one point today! It's 10 degrees F right now...We have had wild turkeys in our yard every day this week! There were at least 20 out there...I love Jimmy Stewart movies, but Harvey was a bit strange. Maybe I need to watch it again and see if I understand it better. 

@Jcatbird --Good luck to Liberty & Tortuga in finding their forever homes. :Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

@buffie I loved the video! The first time I ever saw a fox she had her kits playing all around her like that! Thank you for sharing that with us. I laughed at the babies playing. So cute.
@1CatOverTheLine Mama Fox looks wonderful. Her tail is so full and fluffy! I am sure you saved her by treating her. The exposure to bare skin would have been terrible. Thank you for saving her! @Shane Kent You saved little Molly too! No kitty should ever have to be in a dumpster. Good [email protected] Gypsy was saved from a dumpster too? Thank goodness you rescued her. I never knew that. It seems we have a lot of people to be thankful for here!
I wish I could post to every single one to express my gratitude. I thank each and every one of you!
@MaggieDemi You too! I am glad you have your babies as well. BJ is a little thinner now. It would be. Combination of hormones changes but also he does not need to fatten up for winter or for the extra energy needed as a feral. He's living a less stressful life now. He is in the living room with me but until he and the other cats adjust he has to stay in his enclosure. He is actually using a carrier for a house inside the enclosure now which is great. He won't have a fear of it. I let each kitty have a carrier as a bedroom. They can retreat to them for private cat naps if they wish.
@raysmyheart I wish you could see a little flying squirrel! They are little guys but have the biggest, round eyes you've ever seen. I see them only rarely but they glide through the tree tops in the evenings. I have rescued one or two over the years after Hurricanes came through. The storms here have often brought me little wild creatures. It's always a heal, recover and release. I always feel better when I see them rejoin their world. 
To all who expressed good wishes for Tortuga and Liberty, I thank you! They both left today for an adoption center in another state. They arrived to a very large enclosure that was reserved just for them. It seems like a wonderful place and I can call to check on them daily. They will even let me talk to them on the phone! This is the first shelter that ever offered me that opportunity! I will be calling the girls. There was much more to our day but I must dash for now. I will leave you with a couple more photos of the girls before they left me. Seeing them go was very hard but getting their own loving homes will be wonderful for them.My little ones.... no longer ferals.
Liberty








Tortuga


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird - I know you will agree. There is very little a person can do in life that is as rewarding as rescuing an animal in need. The reward is not put in the bank, hung on a wall or put on a shelf, it is pinned to the heart.

Around Molly's eyes is looking so much better and when her fur grows back from the spay operation people would never know she was a dumpster kitty

Today at 1:00 pm. She really likes napping in the carpet covered tubes


----------



## Trixie1

@Shane Kent I totally agree, Molly's looking great considering she lived in a dumpster!! She's certainly making herself at home and that's all down to you She's obviously very happy and comfortable with you, it's lovely to see her settled. Thanks for the update


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> There is very little a person can do in life that is as rewarding as rescuing an animal in need.


@Shane Kent - I should say that there's quite nearly nothing within Humanity's grasp as rewarding.

We've dropped right to the freezing mark here on Lake Ontario's south shore, and sunset has fallen back to only a few minutes after five o'clock, though we enjoyed a little thaw today, and a lustrous sunset just now, with a few minutes' glowing embers horizon before descending through the grey scale into darkness.










@Foxxycat - I surely do miss seeing your sunrise and sunset photos these days.
.


----------



## Foxxycat

@1CatOverTheLine I took a few this morning and yesterday. I get to work too early to catch the perfect colors. And the phone doesn't show the oranges that I see. This photo shows a tad of Orange but doesn't do justice.


----------



## Foxxycat

Yesterday morning. It was 17 yesterday at this time.










This morning it was 8. The last 3 days the truck has been acting up. It doesn't like to fire up on 1st crank. It took 5 cranks this morning to start. I was nervous I would miss getting to work. This afternoon it fired right up. It was 34 degrees then. I filled up with gas at a different gas station this time. Maybe it was yucky gas. In the 9 years I've owned this truck it's never left me stranded.

But there's a few things wrong with it lately that have annoyed me beyond belief. I'm currently shopping for something new used. Not sure what I want. I hear gas prices will spike thanks to OPEC. I am considering a Subaru wagon or Toyota. I wanted to stick with Buick but the reviews for the lacrosse looks like they screwed up the engineering of it and ticked off quite a bit of people. The fun of car shopping. Make sure its not leaking or funky grinding then test drive on all gears to make sure i dont buy a lemon. Then research that model to see if there are bad years. Ya know it really is annoying how after all these years of building cars why are we still having quality control issues??!!

That's todays rant!!!!


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> a lustrous sunset just now, with a few minutes' glowing embers horizon before descending through the grey scale into darkness.


Very poetic. The words fit the picture perfectly. 



Shane Kent said:


> The reward is not put in the bank, hung on a wall or put on a shelf, it is pinned to the heart.


I like that. It was quite poetic too. 

@Jcatbird --I rescued my babies & they rescued me, so it was an even trade. 

@Foxxycat --Some cars/trucks come with the engine heater plug-in that I told you about, if not you would need to have it installed. Give it a try. I've been using it on my cars since I was 17 years old and they start every single time they are plugged in, even in below zero weather.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent I do agree! Seeing the relief on a kitty face when they can sleep in safety is a true reward! Just knowing the suffering is ended for them makes me feel a weight lifted. Each one caught is reward enough. Knowing Molly is safe makes me feel great! 
@Trixie1 I can tell you understand it as well. @1CatOverTheLine @Foxxycat @MaggieDemi We all know the feeling of having a kitty safe and loved. Our cats and any other we see. Each furry face is precious. 
I love the photos of the landscapes! Stunning vistas. I went out tonight for a breath of crisp cool air but was met with something pungent! Skunk maybe!:Woot Ugh! I love all animals but this sent me right back inside. I'll just enjoy the photos for tonight! Thank you for providing me with a beautiful view without scent. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## raysmyheart

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Shane Kent - I should say that there's quite nearly nothing within Humanity's grasp as rewarding.
> 
> We've dropped right to the freezing mark here on Lake Ontario's south shore, and sunset has fallen back to only a few minutes after five o'clock, though we enjoyed a little thaw today, and a lustrous sunset just now, with a few minutes' glowing embers horizon before descending through the grey scale into darkness.
> 
> View attachment 380411
> 
> 
> @Foxxycat - I surely do miss seeing your sunrise and sunset photos these days.
> .


@1CatOverTheLine that is one amazing sunset, I love the glowing sky behind the trees and the beautiful pink reflections in the clouds! It could be a painting, the colors are so pretty.

@Foxxycat , I love sunset scenes with traffic lights and tail lights. I have tried to get many photos as you have gotten, but they seem to often come out too dark. You have really captured some very beautiful scenes here, however in your photos. Here is one that did turn out well for me, maybe a year ago, it is one of my favorites because of the way the camera skewed the light from the cars in the distance. I don't think I could get another like this if I tried.









I also like the way the overhead telephone lines appear in this photo.

Thanks, all for sharing such beautiful photos here.

I am starting to get interested in the old detective series like Columbo and Perry Mason. @MaggieDemi do you like the old detective drama series?

Molly seems to have found 'her' favorite spot @Shane Kent in her carpeted tunnels, I love how cats have their very own special places in the house.


----------



## chillminx

MaggieDemi said:


> @Jcatbird --I rescued my babies & they rescued me, so it was an even trade.


A wonderful sentence, and so true! Thank you for putting into words how I too feel about my rescued kitties.


----------



## raysmyheart

chillminx said:


> A wonderful sentence, and so true! Thank you for putting into words how I too feel about my rescued kitties.


You know, I also feel the same way @chillminx ! My Speedy came to me from a rescue, the individuals (rescue group) who rescued her were so kind to Speedy before she came to live with me. Well, I love what @MaggieDemi has said, thank you @MaggieDemi for these wonderful words because it really sums up how I feel, Speedy has been here for me ever since she came to live with me! :Cat I just love how you have said this, so true. Thank you!







Speedy


----------



## Shane Kent

The view from Ottawa this morning at 7:00 AM.










Molly is doing great. I will put the bed back down in the room after work. I had it up against the wall to prevent Molly from getting into the box spring. Karen can go in the room and Molly is no longer afraid. I will need the bed to sit on to spend more time with her. Plus I will sleep in the room with her until I can start letting her roam the house with the other cats.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
@Foxxycat @raysmyheart and @Shane Kent - All wonderful photos; thanks for sharing them!

Still near the freezing mark here, under grey skies, in the "Snow Capital Of America," where there's no snow to speak of - distinctly different from the weather in the lands of Eternal Summer - Georgia, the Carolinas and Texas - where between ten and eighteen inches of snow fell overnight:


----------



## Shane Kent

I feel bad for people in the lower US. I am guessing most do not own a snow blower and probably not a lot of snow plows around like upper States and Canada. I hope @Jcatbird and others are doing well. Sure wish I could push my snow blower through the Internet. I hope it melts off fast although it is going to be a horrible mess.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@raysmyheart --I prefer true story murder/crime shows like Dateline NBC, 48 Hours, and the shows on the ID channel. I do like Film Noir if they have romance in them. 

@chillminx --Thank you, I'm glad you liked my little saying. I never thought I'd move out here to the country again, but I wouldn't have my babies if I didn't, since they are ferals from the woods. Everything happens for a reason I suppose. 

@Shane Kent --Beautiful sunrise pic. That's sweet that you sleep in there with Molly. Maybe you could put up a gate so she can meet the other cats. That's what I did for mine. 

@1CatOverTheLine --I didn't know it snowed like that in Texas. Forget moving there, I might as well stay in NY.


----------



## Eilidh

Jcatbird said:


> @Puddy2shoes
> @Eilidh @weebeasties @raysmyheart @MaggieDemi and all other wonderful people here who have been following the story of the warrior cat, the latest up date is that he had been neutered. I felt a little bad doing that since he has been such a grand warrior but it is time for him to be able to rest. BJ has done a wonderful job of protecting his territory and all the kitties within it but in order to give him an easier and more comforatae life inside, it had to be done. I expect him to return from this journey early tomorrow. I hope he will forgive me and settle in to the kinder world he deserves. For those who have wondered what BJ stands for, it is to honor his father. His father was land guardian before him and also a warrior cat but when Blue fell in love with maiden Goldilocks he stayed by her side to guard their children, Kodiak, Mountain Bear and Black Bear after their other two children met an untimely death. I then brought the entire family in to safety. BJ had reached maturity so he took his rightful place as his fathers' first born son and became heir to the guardian duties. I still have Blue ( also a giant cat, he has one golden eye and one blue eye) as well as his life mate Goldie. His daughter Kodiak is up for adoption at a cat Cafe. His son Black Bear has already been adopted and son , Mountain Bear remains with his Mother and Father for now. Of all the cats I have ever known, they have been the most bonded cat family I have seen. Although Blue had fathered other children, he remained with Goldie after they met, ignoring all other females who approached him. He never showed any aggression towards any of his sons after they matured and he snuggles Mountain and Goldie every night. Blue, Goldilocks and their three Bears are another magical story. It is one that I never imagined when I gave them their names but it did have a fairytale ending for them all.
> 
> Goldilocks
> View attachment 379000
> 
> Blue and daughter, Kodiak
> View attachment 379007
> 
> View attachment 379001
> 
> Blue with family
> View attachment 379003
> 
> A kiss for true love, Goldie
> View attachment 379004
> 
> Blue Goldie and son, Mountain Bear on right
> View attachment 379005
> 
> Son, Black Bear
> View attachment 379009
> 
> The magic continues .....
> I hope you all enjoyed meeting them as much as we have enjoyed meeting you!
> I will update on Blue Junior when he returns.


@Jcatbird I'm so happy everything went well for BJ. You're right he needs to relax and enjoy his life. I get quite emotional reading your posts and other rescuers. Not emotional in a bad way just happy. You have so many beautiful cats, I'm so so happy their going to good homes. I think the work you do is incredible. You have restored my faith in humanity. Can tell you have a good soul. You really do inspire me. Please keep us posted. I haven't been on this thread in a few days. I do like pop in as there is always a good positive feeling.

Eilidh xx


----------



## Jcatbird

@Eilidh I just popped back in myself. A bit under the weather here but wanted to check on everyone. Very happy I did! It's getting very chilly here so it's as good a time as any to stay inside with a bowl of soup and some vitamin C. @Shane Kent snowblowers don't exist down here. BJ and I may need digging out in a day or so. For now we are staying in and all cats are snuggling up to me. My feral blanket is quite the comforter. Whistle is here with beautiful Banjo. Purry Como is above my head. Muffin is across from us and Mackie is snuggled under my arms. Lady is on the back of the sofa. Dolly is at my feet. I have purring fur all about the house so everything is well tonight. As I look at them I am thinking back over the past year. I took a count today and it averaged out to about 1 cat per 4 days of the last year. A busy year but one overflowing with the joy one can only find when looking into the eyes of a kitty that is content with a full tummy and warm heat blowing over them on a cold night. Safe and sound within my arms, I hold these kitties and I feel very grateful. Each one has their own story. I only know the parts I have seen but I wonder what more they could tell me. Cat adventures filled with magic. They all survived the snow last year. This year if it snows they will be warm. 
This is Cally last year. She let me catch her that day, or perhaps she was just too cold to run. I simply reached down and picked her up. She was frightened and shivering terribly. I brought in others that day but she was the first of my snow babies. Now she is safe and warm.








Somehow palms look out of place in the snow but quite beautiful.








One of the nice things about having snow in the south is that the whole worlds stops. No cars, no traffic. The silence is so perfect you can hear the snowflakes falling.








BJ was somewhere in the woods pictured in the snow to the left.








Tonight he has been eating treats.....








and getting used to being loved. The warrior cat finally gets his reward. I already got mine. I am wishing everyone well! Happy day to all from Bj and his kitties too! ( his mate, Flowers, is beside him in the photo.She still remembers that he protected her.)


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

How are all the new CC friends very across the pond today?


----------



## chillminx

@Jcatbird - one feral cat rescued every 4 days - wow, that is over 90 cats! I am impressed! Do they all live in your house? Or are some 'outies' only ?


----------



## Shane Kent

@Gallifreyangirl - Not sure of my friends to the South of me but in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada it is a little cold and a bit of snow falling. Somewhat mild for this time of year.

The view out back of work today.


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> @1CatOverTheLine that is one amazing sunset, I love the glowing sky behind the trees and the beautiful pink reflections in the clouds! It could be a painting, the colors are so pretty.
> 
> @Foxxycat , I love sunset scenes with traffic lights and tail lights. I have tried to get many photos as you have gotten, but they seem to often come out too dark. You have really captured some very beautiful scenes here, however in your photos. Here is one that did turn out well for me, maybe a year ago, it is one of my favorites because of the way the camera skewed the light from the cars in the distance. I don't think I could get another like this if I tried.
> View attachment 380431
> 
> 
> I also like the way the overhead telephone lines appear in this photo.
> 
> Thanks, all for sharing such beautiful photos here.
> 
> I am starting to get interested in the old detective series like Columbo and Perry Mason. @MaggieDemi do you like the old detective drama series?
> 
> Molly seems to have found 'her' favorite spot @Shane Kent in her carpeted tunnels, I love how cats have their very own special places in the house.


I enjoy Columbo too


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Gallifreyangirl said:


> How are all the new CC friends very across the pond today?


@Gallifreyangirl - I can't speak for the rest of this lot, but from my perspective, it's difficult to complain about anything. Except for the Snowshoe, of course.





chillminx said:


> @Jcatbird - one feral cat rescued every 4 days - wow, that is over 90 cats! I am impressed! Do they all live in your house? Or are some 'outies' only ?


@chillminx - Doubtless @Jcatbird will be along this evening, assuming the unnaturally cold weather hasn't affected her lines of communication, but I believe that BJ makes Cat Number 101 for her, placing her - in a single CatFlurry year - a couple of cats ahead of my _Lifetime_ total.

I know that she's placed either seventy or seventy-two of her 101 dalmations dependents already - dependent upon the status of her most recent pair - and I believe that she just might be one of those people who likes cats - i.e a bedlamite an ailurophile.



Shane Kent said:


> @Gallifreyangirl - Not sure of my friends to the South of me but in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada it is a little cold and a bit of snow falling. Somewhat mild for this time of year.
> 
> The view out back of work today.
> View attachment 380791


@Shane Kent - Lovely view, really; quite nearly pastoral in a casual sense. A similar view here this afternoon, though we've had only about an inch of new snow as yet. This from a brief sunny period between two flurries:










Shane, my Friend (and @raysmyheart and @Foxxycat and @MaggieDemi as well, since we're all four of us in the northeast), I have an uneasy feeling about the upcoming Winter. The island is generally still home to quite a few ducks and Canada Geese who've decided to over-winter rather than facing the trials and tribulations of flying during the holidays migration, yet this year it's absolutely still - I am completely fowl-bereft - and that generally signals a fell Winter. Well, either that or they've all cashed in their Frequent Flier Miles.
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Gallifreyangirl --We're doing OK here in Upstate NY, thanks for asking! Just trying to hibernate & stay off these back roads as much as possible. 

@Jcatbird --I hope you're feeling better! That's sweet that BJ's girlfriend remembers him.  Love the pics, he seems so friendly now.

@Shane Kent --Nice view. I agree, it's quite pastoral. (Okay, I had to Google pastoral.) 

@1CatOverTheLine --I'm not exactly sure what a "fell winter" is, but it doesn't sound good.  Pretty view there too though.

@raysmyheart --Another actress you might like is Jean Harlow. I really love her. She didn't make too many movies, since she died young, at 26.


----------



## Shane Kent

Taz and a nice seasonal photo from last year. I bet he is wondering what is up for this year.










He has a cute little sister he is dying to get at, as are the other three. I think it will be a very Merry Christmas this year. I might even get a five cat Christmas photo this year


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> Taz and a nice seasonal photo from last year. I bet he is wondering what is up for this year.
> 
> View attachment 380853
> 
> 
> He has a cute little sister he is dying to get at, as are the other three. I think it will be a very Merry Christmas this year. I might even get a five cat Christmas photo this year


@Shane Kent - Here's hoping that you get that photo; there's nothing better for Christmas than a new kitty...

...unless it's a Snowshoe.


----------



## Shane Kent

@1CatOverTheLine - Karen said she reeeealy likes that shot.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Gallifreyangirl Thank you for inquiring! We are all curled up together here to ignore the unusual cold! Thank goodness for fur bed warmers! I hope all is well over there too! How is the weather there?

@chillminx I wish they were all still here! I have adopted the majority out. All are now indoor cats though. I have only 23 here now. Seems a bit sparse. Two left me this last Saturday to try and find homes. They are in an excellent adoption center. I called today to talk to them on the phone since the center is one state away and it's difficult for me to visit them. They are doing well. I was told my voice seemed to calm
them. Tortuga and Liberty are settling in there but today made them a bit nervous. There was a film crew at the shelter. It seems the place will be on TV on the Animal Planet. I find this encouraging. It should be very helpful to cats over here. I don't know if Liberty and Tortuga will actually been seen on the show but making the public aware of the center will bring funding and adoptions as well as educating others. 
I already had 16 cats of my own when I started to pull in the members of this feral colony. The cats I had in my home came from the last colony I worked with. The kitties that become well socialized are put up for adoption to give them a chance at a life where they receive undivided attention. Any that don't get adopted will live with me for life. It's very difficult to let any of them go. Always a bit of heartbreak for me but they deserve the best of everything. I do get continued information about the ones that find homes. That helps. I like to know that they remain happy and well cared for so the updates are very comforting. @1CatOverTheLine has offered me wonderful assistance in tracking some of the more elusive cats. The Gingerbread babies really stole our hearts and kept me searching the woods at all hours. There were times I was quite worried about them. Originally, they could always be found in an old building on my land that I called the Gingerbread house. They guarded the door as though they owned the place. When the whole family vanished I was distraught. In end, we had a happy ending. Mom and all three babies came inside. The father of the babies is BJ. He is the warrior cat I have written about recently. I do admit to having a fondness for kitties!  Who could resist these faces?

This is little girl, Bright.








Bright and her brother Ring guard the door of their house.








This is their Mother, Kelly.








The third baby is Avatar.








Bright








Avatar








Ring








Mother and daughter after coming inside.









I really do miss the Gingerbread babies! They have all found homes. Mother is still unadopted but I am hoping she will find a loving family. 
1catovertheline Signals here are weak but no snow yet. A bit of sleet. It's much colder tonight. I saw the photo of the vehicle stuck in the snow that you posted. From the looks of it, it must have been driven by someone near here! 
Sending greetings to all!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Jcatbird I can't believe the wonderful work you do for the feral cats on your property and the bog heart you have. So great to see so many re hiked and living with you. The weather isn't too bad here st the moment it's 7 temperature wise.

@MaggieDemi good morning to you and hope you Jaffa good day.

@1CatOverTheLine Cant believe the ducks are staying put by you and not migrating. Glad too see your okay.

@Shane Kent love the winter snowy views by you makes it feel more like winter.


----------



## raysmyheart

Hi @Gallifreyangirl and Good Morning! Glad it is not too cold there!

@Jcatbird please do be careful in the icy weather where you are and thank you for the updates on the kitties. It is truly amazing all you do for the kitties.:Cat

@dustydiamond1 , so you like Columbo series, also! I am getting a little hooked on these episodes, I watch them on youtube.

Hugs to Molly @Shane Kent from Speedy and @raysmyheart !

See! @1CatOverTheLine ! Another Winter photo you posted has me again softening my feelings about Winter! Very majestic River in your photo! Oh, no! Pretty soon I will be posting that I love Winter if I keep seeing all these awesome landscapes.

@MaggieDemi thank you, I am going to look up some of the Jean Harlow movies, no I don't think I've seen any, but of course, you know I will be interested!

Wishing all a good morning or a good evening if you are headed to sleep like myself. Wherever you are, Friends, Speedy and I send our best wishes to you.


----------



## chillminx

@Jcatbird - I love the gorgeous "Gingerbread" kitties in your photos.  Your story has touched my heart - what great work you have done, and are continuing to do! Bless you.


----------



## weebeasties

@Jcatbird 
So wonderful reading about the gingerbread kitties. (I love the name Bright btw) I have a special Christmas wish that mama cat soon finds a forever home as well. The work you do is truely amazing!

@Shane Kent 
Oh I hope you get a full family portrait for the holidays! To see it would be a Christmas gift for all of us!

We had a busy day yesterday. I had a dr. appointment in the morning. In the afternoon we had our new mattress delivered. Oh the trauma suffered by our poor cats! For safety, I had confined them all in one room right before arrival. That annoyed them. Then they heard the voices of the delivery men. Pure panic and chaos as they frantically scrambled to hide under furniture. Except Keith, Mr. Sociable, who layed in the middle of the floor wondering what all the fuss was about. After a tortuous 30 minute confinement, they were released back into the rest of the house where they began sniffing every square inch for the next hour..except for Keith who naturally just checked out the food dishes in case the delivery men had dropped some nibbles in there.
Then I was off again to order my new eyeglasses. These will be my first pair of progressive lenses.(getting old DOES suck) I am hoping the learning curve will not be too difficult. 
We are in the midst of a Florida cold snap. That means the temp will not get higher than 60°F today. Pity us for we are more thin-skinned and weaker than our northern brethren, so these temps seem almost unbearable. Today I will prepare homemade turkey soup to fight against this bitter chill.
Good day or evening to all, depending on what corner of the world you find yourself!


----------



## MilleD

Shane Kent said:


> The view from Ottawa this morning at 7:00 AM.
> 
> View attachment 380606


Love the sky on this pic.

Hope I might share one that I took a few weeks back, temperature around the same as now though - not quite a beautifully rural round here though. Also first thing in the morning.

It was first thing in the morning, I saw the sky and ran around like fool trying to find my camera. Only had a 50mm lens on it which should be terrible for skyscapes but it worked really well.

_MG_0434 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## MilleD

Jcatbird said:


> @Gallifreyangirl Thank you for inquiring! We are all curled up together here to ignore the unusual cold! Thank goodness for fur bed warmers! I hope all is well over there too! How is the weather there?
> 
> @chillminx I
> Bright and her brother Ring guard the door of their house.


This is lovely pic - the orange of their fur against the green is perfect :Joyful


----------



## Shane Kent

@MilleD Beautiful sky photo. I took this the morning of October 15th this year.










A coworker took this December 17, 2010.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MilleD said:


> Love the sky on this pic.
> 
> Hope I might share one that I took a few weeks back, temperature around the same as now though - not quite a beautifully rural round here though. Also first thing in the morning.
> 
> It was first thing in the morning, I saw the sky and ran around like fool trying to find my camera. Only had a 50mm lens on it which should be terrible for skyscapes but it worked really well.
> 
> _MG_0434 by , on Flickr


@MilleD - Based on this, I'd hope you'd share every one of yours; this is utterly _fabulous, _though it's clear that you were using the "Magic" setting on your camera.

Now and then - for the same reason: lower atmosphere wind shear - I see cloud formations like this one, but never to this extent, and seldom with such perfect lighting. As a general rule - save for a few days in late Autumn and a few in early Spring, when the river temperature and air temperature are vastly at odds with one another - they're rather insipid here:










But every now and then, one will stand out:










Both of those are November skies, but here, the real magic happens in late Spring, when the air temperatures warm considerably, and together with the icy river water below, create a convection channel above the water. I probably see roll clouds a half dozen times each year, and they never fail to inspire me:










Sadly, I couldn't afford one of those cameras with the "Magic" setting, but mine does have one feature that's quite nearly as nice - the Vincent control:


----------



## mightyboosh

@1CatOverTheLine That last one don't fool me none. You have no special setting, it's real.....obviously.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

mightyboosh said:


> @1CatOverTheLine That last one don't fool me none. You have no special setting, it's real.....obviously.


You're part right, @mightyboosh - I don't have the "Vincent" setting on mine - but I do have both the "Salvador Dali" and the "Nightmare" settings, and together, they can create some chilling images.










There's also the William Blake setting:


----------



## mightyboosh

A spooky misty morning and the same without mist (and witches). Taken from my veranda and bedroom window respectively.


----------



## Shane Kent

A midday photo from Karen. Hanging out on the bed with Molly










Hope everyone is having a great day / evening.


----------



## Trixie1

Some really lovely scenery photos on this thread and great to see little Molly today looking good!


----------



## Shane Kent

How's about photos of the Rainbow Bridge in Niagara Falls which is not far from 1CatOver.










The company I work for specializes in fixing bridges and dams.

The under side of the Rainbow bridge.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --That's exciting, I love the Animal Planet channel. Did they film you while you were there? 

@raysmyheart --I agree the snow scene photos are beautiful, but I think love is too strong of a word for winter. I don't think we could ever love it, could we? I guess we'll see...

@1CatOverTheLine --I feel pretty smart, I actually recognized that blue one as a Van Gogh. Probably from the Kirk Douglas movie, since I'm not really into art. 

@Shane Kent --Aww, midday kitty pics are the best. And love the shot of Niagara Falls. I've got some pics somewhere of me as a kid on the Maid of the Mist, I'll see if I can find them. 

@Foxxycat --Where did you go off to? I was gonna show you a picture of some Cheese Curds. I still can't believe you've never heard of Cheese Curds or Poutine. That's crazy.


----------



## Shane Kent

I guess it makes better sense why my sunrise photos have all sorts of scaffolding in them.

Not a sunrise but a midday photo,









Those clouds were South of me and likely over @MaggieDemi at the time.


----------



## MilleD

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @MilleD - Based on this, I'd hope you'd share every one of yours; this is utterly _fabulous, _though it's clear that you were using the "Magic" setting on your camera.
> 
> Both of those are November skies, but here, the real magic happens in late Spring, when the air temperatures warm considerably, and together with the icy river water below, create a convection channel above the water. I probably see roll clouds a half dozen times each year, and they never fail to inspire me:
> 
> View attachment 381025


Magic Button!!!!! :Hilarious

I really wish I had one of those sometimes 

That roll cloud is amazing, I've seen that sort of thing on the telly, but never in real life. How lucky you are


----------



## MilleD

This one is taken about 10 minutes ago. Showing I don't have a magic button!

The clouds weren't anywhere near as good, but the colour was pretty amazing. Straight out of the camera, excuse the power lines and bird photobomb 

December 13th by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## MilleD

And one from a while back - I used to live by a canal before I broke up with my long term partner and had to move earlier this year.

This one was taken on my cycle home. On my phone so absolutely no magic button. Or Vincent button sadly, but I'll have to look into getting one of those.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MilleD said:


> And one from a while back - I used to live by a canal before I broke up with my long term partner and had to move earlier this year.
> 
> This one was taken on my cycle home. On my phone so absolutely no magic button. Or Vincent button sadly, but I'll have to look into getting one of those.
> View attachment 381148


@MilleD - Utterly fabulous!

Here's a pair taken early last March, less than a kilometer apart, and hence, perhaps five minutes between shots. The roll cloud here was just beginning to dissipate; a scant few minutes later, it had evanesced entirely:


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So great photos and wonderful scenes to look at.


----------



## chillminx

Amazing photos! I love clouds - I could spend hours gazing at them; it's like inhabiting another world - an ethereal one. 

Sunsets are fabulous too, we don't get many spectacular ones in my part of the country (rural S.East).


----------



## Shane Kent

I guess I should have added to my last post that photo was not midday yesterday although I wish it was  That photo was October 4th this year.

Midday yesterday was very much like today.









Today is a good example why I can't have a cat living on or around the property here. That is a lot of heavy vehicles carrying a lot of heavy stuff and not a safe place for a little kitty. I had two cats living here a few years ago but the yard was smaller with a forest next to it. I also knew where those two cats spent the daytime. They were perfectly safe a pile of steel beams.

The following was taken with a time-lapse camera. They were feral so I couldn't get anywhere near them for several months.









I took this with my cell phone. It took me several months to get that close without them hiding in the beams.









The pile of beams is now gone as well as the forest next to them in the photo.









I socialized both of them and they are my numbers 3 and 4 out of the 5 I have at home.

Here is a nice cloud photo from June 13 this year.


----------



## raysmyheart

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Shane Kent - Here's hoping that you get that photo; there's nothing better for Christmas than a new kitty...
> 
> ...unless it's a Snowshoe.
> 
> View attachment 380855


This photo really makes me smile,@1CatOverTheLine but then again, any photos of your sweet Eleven always make me smile.

How has Molly's day been @Shane Kent? My goodness is she pretty!

@chillminx , I love looking at clouds, also. I never really paid them much mind until recently, I've started to look up at the sky more, at least I try to once in the course of a busy, mostly indoor day and yes it is really like stepping into another world!
I am just amazed at the sky photos posted by @Foxxycat @1CatOverTheLine @MilleD @mightyboosh and @Shane Kent, the pinks, the corals, the golds, just so beautiful. I hope that I can see many more sky scene photos here!
Also, I love to wake to a very misty, foggy morning, everything seems very calm and quiet for just a while. @mightyboosh , I love your photo of the fog.

I'd like to share with you, a photo I took in early Spring this year, here where I am in central Massachusetts Northeast US.









Something I enjoy this time of year - one of my favorite ice cream flavors, Frozen Pudding being offered in the market these few weeks. The one I like is Brigham's Frozen Pudding and it is made locally.

Speedy and I wish a great evening to all!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@raysmyheart --I never paid much attention to nature either before coming here and seeing everyone's excitement for trees, flowers, sunrises, sunsets, snow, and clouds. I just always have too much other stuff on my mind I guess.

@MilleD --That area where you lived with the canal is really beautiful. You don't need a magic button on your phone, those sky shots are really pretty.

@Shane Kent --I bet Kitty & Rusty liked those beams, they look like little tunnels.

@1CatOverTheLine --That top photo with the layered colors is really beautiful.

@Jcatbird --I haven't talked to you today, I hope you're feeling better. I wanted to let you know that my hands/fingers are all healed, not even one scar! All's well that ends well, I guess.


----------



## Foxxycat

Hello all you lovely people!! It's been very cold here in NH. It was 7 degrees this morning. I took a 7 minute walk to meet up with my coworker to drive into work with her. It was so cold my nose felt strange inside if you know what I mean. Then the lovely runny nose...I had on my thick down comforter type jacket which kept me warm.

I tried to take a few pictures this morning while she was driving.

The colors were darker but the phone camera makes it look brighter.










I had zoomed in on this photo above. I was trying to get the sky to show the colors..

Then this photo was taken 25 minutes later just before arriving at work.










I too never used to pay attention to the sky or regular plants...i only looked at flowers..but yes @raysmyheart you are right.. we used to just tunnel vision didn't we? @MaggieDemi glad to see you checking out nature. You should try to take some pictures of snow when you get some. Especially when it draps on a pine tree like this:










Honeybee has not acted any weirder with Pumps not around. She doesn't look for her or anything. I suspect that she wants to be the only kitty here. I remember the first night she was here she growled at the other girls...in January it will be 6 years she's lived with us...time sure flies.


----------



## dustydiamond1

MilleD said:


> And one from a while back - I used to live by a canal before I broke up with my long term partner and had to move earlier this year.
> 
> This one was taken on my cycle home. On my phone so absolutely no magic button. Or Vincent button sadly, but I'll have to look into getting one of those.
> View attachment 381148


But you do have the magic reflection button


----------



## MilleD

Foxxycat said:


> Hello all you lovely people!! It's been very cold here in NH. It was 7 degrees this morning. I took a 7 minute walk to meet up with my coworker to drive into work with her. It was so cold my nose felt strange inside if you know what I mean. Then the lovely runny nose...I had on my thick down comforter type jacket which kept me warm.
> 
> I tried to take a few pictures this morning while she was driving.
> 
> The colors were darker but the phone camera makes it look brighter.
> 
> View attachment 381369
> 
> 
> I had zoomed in on this photo above. I was trying to get the sky to show the colors..
> 
> Then this photo was taken 25 minutes later just before arriving at work.
> 
> View attachment 381370
> 
> 
> I too never used to pay attention to the sky or regular plants...i only looked at flowers..but yes @raysmyheart you are right.. we used to just tunnel vision didn't we? @MaggieDemi glad to see you checking out nature. You should try to take some pictures of snow when you get some. Especially when it draps on a pine tree like this:
> 
> View attachment 381371
> 
> 
> Honeybee has not acted any weirder with Pumps not around. She doesn't look for her or anything. I suspect that she wants to be the only kitty here. I remember the first night she was here she growled at the other girls...in January it will be 6 years she's lived with us...time sure flies.


I don't know where NH is, but I just wanted to say one thing.

Brrrrr!

That is all


----------



## MilleD

dustydiamond1 said:


> But you do have the magic reflection button


:Hilarious


----------



## Shane Kent

Happy Friday everybody. Christmas work party tonight and I will likely leave work early

Molly on the bed with Karen.









Kitty on what she probably considers to be her couch.


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> Happy Friday everybody. Christmas work party tonight and I will likely leave work early
> 
> Molly on the bed with Karen.
> View attachment 381481
> 
> 
> Kitty on what she probably considers to be her couch.
> View attachment 381482


Gorgeous photos of Molly and Kitty. Enjoy the party!


----------



## Jcatbird

Sorry to have been absent! I will try to get back tonight but I had to stop and write to make sure that everyone who loves sky photos is aware of the comet that will be in the sky. There were grand photos of meteors last night online and soon there should be a lovely glow added to our view. I am hoping the cloud cover here will part long enough for me to see it. Stargazers delight!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> Molly on the bed with Karen.


@Shane Kent - You have a beautiful Family, my Friend. As to little Molly, Oz says, _"Mrrrrroooowwwww!"_










Happy Christmas Jumper Friday on your side of the pond, or Ugly Christmas Sweater Friday on this side, to any and all. Though a bit on the grey side, we're having a thaw here currently, and at 42º F, even the places in deepest shade will very shortly have been divested of their snow cover. Here's what it looked like exactly one year ago today:










and just a few minutes ago:










If things don't soon change, we'll lose our Snow Capital title. Let's hope that comes to pass.


.


----------



## Shane Kent

A few Molly photos before I hop in the shower to get ready to go out.


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> A few Molly photos before I hop in the shower to get ready to go out.
> 
> View attachment 381539
> 
> 
> View attachment 381540
> 
> 
> View attachment 381541


She's a real little beauty!! And her story has touched my heart!! Thanks for posting more gorgeous photos of her!


----------



## John bach

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> A little Snowshoe birdie has informed me that a number of new members might be immigrating from a different corner of the internet to this friendliest of all Cat Forums. I hope that those who've stopped in here will take a moment to say hello before bombarding the Cat Photo Galleries with pictures.
> 
> To the regular posters here: I know that these newcomers - despite most being American, and hence, not speaking much English - will be welcomed warmly just as I was a couple of years ago.
> 
> Friends - I believe that you'll like it here!
> 
> View attachment 376153


Thank you for welcome me


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --I don't know much about comets & meteors, but hopefully you'll be back with photos & tell us all about it. 

@Foxxycat --I'll try to get a photo of the pine tree I planted out back when I was a kid, it's huge now...I hope things are going better for you...

@MilleD --NH is the state of New Hampshire, I just Googled the distance from her zip code to mine and it's exactly 7 hours and 19 minutes. 

@Shane Kent --Have fun at your Xmas party. Cozy pics of Molly & look at the smile on Princess Kitty's face. 

@1CatOverTheLine --Oz is pretty photogenic himself...We still have quite a bit of snow in our yard, but it did warm up, it's 37 right now.


----------



## Jcatbird

So many beautiful kitties to see and talk about here. Beautiful photos and new members too. Welcome to @John bach from me to! 
@Shane Kent Molly is precious. She acts as though she has always been with you! @1CatOverTheLine Where is our friend the snowshoe? I'm missing seeing pictures! @MaggieDemi It poured rain here all night and the clouds keep me from seeing anything. It has cleared no so perhaps I'll get to she something beautiful tonight. If you go outside late tonight and watch you may see some," falling stars." This time of year there are meteor showers and you can usually see some. Sometimes you see a great many. One of natures' grand displays! 
It was something I always did with my daughter. Bundled up against the cold with hot cocoa and snuggling as we waited for the sky to light up. A magical time. Tonight I will take a nice furry kitty with me to watch. They declined last night because of the rain and I couldn't blame them!


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird - I found another cat music box. Works perfectly. It is a magician cat with a snow globe and a mouse inside. Very cute I will have to video it and post it to my YouTube account. Actually I found a lot of stuff lately that I have not had time to photograph seeing I am busy with kitties










Karen and I went to her parents' cottage today and a woman at a flea market on the way had something waiting for me Not much snow on the ground right now, has been rather mild lately as 1CatOver pointed out. The bay has begun to freeze over but you wouldn't be able to walk on it yet.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent Another cat music box? I can't wait. You know how I love the music boxes! Did you have help opening the package? I see a kittyface! Lol My Mackie thinks every package is for him whether it be bag, box or folder! He opens everything and then crawls inside to make sure he got everything out. 
I love the new cat! Very unique! A Molly cat sculpture! 
So, the bay is beginning to freeze over? We don't have freezing bays here. Too salty. Some of the creeks get a little ice along the edges but that is rare. I've never ice skated before but I can imagine it would be great fun. Until you fall!  I do love roller skating. 
I bundled up with my furriest cat last night. With Bonjure safely tucked inside my coat we watched the night sky together. Stunning. Very early this morning we got a distant view of the comet. My camera got very poor pictures of it but here it is anyway for those who wish to see. It almost had a greenish tint to it but that doesn't come across well in this shot. Bonjure loved being snuggled in the cold night air and as a bonus we kept each other warm as we watched the show. Well worth the snuggle time! I'm lucky to live in an area where city lights didn't interfere with the view.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --Oh heck no! I'm not going outside in the dark here, we are surrounded by woods full of coyotes & coydogs. I used to walk around outside at night all the time when I lived in Ogdensburg, but not here. I'm glad you got a pic of the comet though. 

@Shane Kent --I hope you & Karen had fun at the cottage. Nice jazz cat. I was thinking it was a boy, but @Jcatbird is right, it could be Molly. 
Can't wait to see the video of your new music box. 

It sure is quiet in here. Not many nature pics anymore. Hint. Hint.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Shane Kent said:


> @Jcatbird - I found another cat music box. Works perfectly. It is a magician cat with a snow globe and a mouse inside. Very cute I will have to video it and post it to my YouTube account. Actually I found a lot of stuff lately that I have not had time to photograph seeing I am busy with kitties
> 
> View attachment 381948
> 
> 
> Karen and I went to her parents' cottage today and a woman at a flea market on the way had something waiting for me Not much snow on the ground right now, has been rather mild lately as 1CatOver pointed out. The bay has begun to freeze over but you wouldn't be able to walk on it yet.
> 
> View attachment 381947


Wonderful!


----------



## dustydiamond1

MaggieDemi said:


> @raysmyheart --I never paid much attention to nature either before coming here and seeing everyone's excitement for trees, flowers, sunrises, sunsets, snow, and clouds. I just always have too much other stuff on my mind I guess.
> 
> @MilleD --That area where you lived with the canal is really beautiful. You don't need a magic button on your phone, those sky shots are really pretty.
> 
> @Shane Kent --I bet Kitty & Rusty liked those beams, they look like little tunnels.
> 
> @1CatOverTheLine --That top photo with the layered colors is really beautiful.
> 
> @Jcatbird --I haven't talked to you today, I hope you're feeling better. I wanted to let you know that my hands/fingers are all healed, not even one scar! All's well that ends well, I guess.


So glad your fingers and hands are healed


----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi I can understand why you don't wish to go out in the dark but maybe you could at least look from a porch or something. The night skies are glorious.

I can't give you the beautiful nature pictures you were hoping to get but how about something further south? Spanish Moss is draping all over this tree. The leaves have dropped for winter but she still wears her wrap of silver moss.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Watching 'The Sound of Music' on tv with Miss G snoozing nearby. S is at work.

Now:









Earlier, sprawled on her back under moms knees under blankie:


----------



## dustydiamond1

Clouds


----------



## dustydiamond1

Fog on Dec 12 or 13 2018:
















Usual view:


----------



## raysmyheart

Good morning/good evening to all!

I have never seen a meteor shower or a comet ever! and I have been watching for a chance this year to see one but conditions have been overcast here in the Northeast US where I am for the last two sky events. I was trying to see the meteor showers this past week but - overcast conditions. 

@Jcatbird it sounds like your conditions were just right for a magical show and even better to have a fur-friend with you to view it.:Cat Here, I don't have too much bright light in the neighborhood at night, so I think viewing may be good for this reason, I just have to maybe watch one of the sky event calendars online and then just hope one of these days the conditions will be just right! Over the years I have occasionally seen 'falling stars' and have always made a wish:Joyful but never a meteor shower or a comet. @Jcatbird the comet you captured is quite large and I know I would be very surprised and thrilled if I could ever see something like this in my Life.

@Shane Kent, I love your photos and I am surprised to see the lake in your photo with the frozen surface! Where I am, temps have been mild this week and no freezing of water surfaces yet.:Cold I used to love to ice skate on frozen ponds in the Winter when I was young, my Dad used to take my Sister and I to one of the many ponds in our area and it was so much fun, we would skate until we were too cold and our legs too tired to skate any longer.

The Sound of Music is a great musical and I hope you enjoy it @dustydiamond1 (and Gypsy, too)

This year, I am enjoying immensely, every day, the many beautiful photos in The Cat Chat Advent Calendar.! I have so far been able to participate each day with a photo of Speedy! If you want to smile, this Calendar in Cat Chat is sure to make you do so!:Cat:Joyful:Cat:Happy


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Good morning/good evening to all!
> 
> I have never seen a meteor shower or a comet ever! and I have been watching for a chance this year to see one but conditions have been overcast here in the Northeast US where I am for the last two sky events. I was trying to see the meteor showers this past week but - overcast conditions.
> 
> @Jcatbird it sounds like your conditions were just right for a magical show and even better to have a fur-friend with you to view it.:Cat Here, I don't have too much bright light in the neighborhood at night, so I think viewing may be good for this reason, I just have to maybe watch one of the sky event calendars online and then just hope one of these days the conditions will be just right! Over the years I have occasionally seen 'falling stars' and have always made a wish:Joyful but never a meteor shower or a comet. @Jcatbird the comet you captured is quite large and I know I would be very surprised and thrilled if I could ever see something like this in my Life.
> 
> @Shane Kent, I love your photos and I am surprised to see the lake in your photo with the frozen surface! Where I am, temps have been mild this week and no freezing of water surfaces yet.:Cold I used to love to ice skate on frozen ponds in the Winter when I was young, my Dad used to take my Sister and I to one of the many ponds in our area and it was so much fun, we would skate until we were too cold and our legs too tired to skate any longer.
> 
> The Sound of Music is a great musical and I hope you enjoy it @dustydiamond1 (and Gypsy, too)
> 
> This year, I am enjoying immensely, every day, the many beautiful photos in The Cat Chat Advent Calendar.! I have so far been able to participate each day with a photo of Speedy! If you want to smile, this Calendar in Cat Chat is sure to make you do so!:Cat:Joyful:Cat:Happy


We did enjoy the movie. I can't keep the time difference straight and keep missing letters


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird The moss on the tree is different. We don't get that in Canada, or not in the part I live in. Possibly out West in British Columbia because they don't get Winter like Ontario. Whenever I find the music boxes I think of you

@dustydiamond1 Nice sky and scenic shots. I won't get many nice sky photos until the spring. Most days here will be overcast with a white or gray sky. I may get lucky and get a nice clear sky blowing snow Sunrise. Those can make for nice photos. Taz loves the knee tent as well

@raysmyheart The bay has partially frozen over but still too early to walk on it. The lake it runs out to won't be frozen over for a while, it is a big lake.


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 382030
> View attachment 382031
> Clouds


@dustydiamond1 those are really neat cloud formations against a gorgeous blue sky! I love a day when the sky is such a vivid blue.

Hello Friends! Good evening or Good afternoon wherever this message finds you and I hope it finds you well, all. 

Speedy has her own kitty-sized pillow, it is a Christmas-themed one, but she likes to use it all year round. :Cat I caught a few photos since it is the Season -






















Looks like Speedy's saying - "Don't touch my Christmas pillow".

Wishing everyone a good day.:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart what a lovely Christmas pillow Speedy has!! Don't blame her for not wanting anybody else to touch it!!


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


> @raysmyheart what a lovely Christmas pillow Speedy has!! Don't blame her for not wanting anybody else to touch it!!


Hi @Trixie1 , thank you! Even though I find Speedy napping with her pillow all year 'round, (even in the July heat) we thought this was a great time to share a Christmas smile with all our Friends here.:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

raysmyheart said:


> Hi @Trixie1 , thank you! Even though I find Speedy napping with her pillow all year 'round, (even in the July heat) we thought this was a great time to share a Christmas smile with all our Friends here.:Cat


Hi, Thank you for sharing I can see from your photos she seems to be quite fond of her Lovely pillow!! No matter the season!


----------



## Jcatbird

@raysmyheart I am glad I poste the shot for you! I spent much time watching the sky with my daughter. Snuggle nights were great! As a result I have been fortunate to see many showers. Some over the ocean that were reflected in the sea. Nature is so beautiful! Keep looking up. It's all in the time spent watching. The online calendars do help.
@Shane Kent The music boxes always make me smile like a child. I just can't help myself. There is something about them that charms me every time.

To everyone on both sides of the pond, I have news! Pure chance brought another rescue into my arms a few hours ago. Fortunately before nightfall or it might have been a very different outcome. This makes 102 this year to come in. This is the first that seems to be totally tame as I was able to just walk up and pick the kitten up immediately. I only saw it because it started calling me. I am grateful to have found the baby. Another fur baby needs a home.
It ate as though starved.








The loving look it gave as it purred in my arms warmed my heart. Who could ever resist !


----------



## raysmyheart

Jcatbird said:


> @raysmyheart I am glad I poste the shot for you! I spent much time watching the sky with my daughter. Snuggle nights were great! As a result I have been fortunate to see many showers. Some over the ocean that were reflected in the sea. Nature is so beautiful! Keep looking up. It's all in the time spent watching. The online calendars do help.
> @Shane Kent The music boxes always make me smile like a child. I just can't help myself. There is something about them that charms me every time.
> 
> To everyone on both sides of the pond, I have news! Pure chance brought another rescue into my arms a few hours ago. Fortunately before nightfall or it might have been a very different outcome. This makes 102 this year to come in. This is the first that seems to be totally tame as I was able to just walk up and pick the kitten up immediately. I only saw it because it started calling me. I am grateful to have found the baby. Another fur baby needs a home.
> It ate as though starved.
> View attachment 382241
> 
> The loving look it gave as it purred in my arms warmed my heart. Who could ever resist !
> View attachment 382242


@Jcatbird , how wonderful this new baby kitty is enjoying such a good meal, it brings joy to my heart to see this. The look on her face in the second photo, well, that is just the expression of so much love and goodness radiating from her, I am glad she called out to you before nightfall.:Cat God Bless you for helping her find a home, I will keep you @Jcatbird and Kitty in my Prayers.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird


----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> @Jcatbird


@Shand Kent, the music box is lovely! I love music boxes, I think because the music is so gentle, I almost feel a little magic when I listen to them.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> Spanish Moss is draping all over this tree. The leaves have dropped for winter but she still wears her wrap of silver moss.


You're quite poetic yourself! I'm impressed...We don't have a porch, would a window work?...Somehow I knew your work wasn't done! Congrats on the new baby. The second photo of her gazing lovingly at you is precious.

@dustydiamond1 --You did great with the pics too! Fog, Clouds, and a cozy Gypsy under the blanket.

@raysmyheart --I love ice skating too. I haven't been in years, I don't know why, just too busy with other things I guess...Tell Speedy I like her Xmas pillow.

@Shane Kent --Love the new music box. I agree with @raysmyheart , music boxes are gentle & magical, that's the perfect description.


----------



## raysmyheart

I had the chance to view the musical _Holiday Inn_ this evening, thank you, everyone, for the movie recommendations, I do enjoy the older films. @MaggieDemi it was a very festive and wonderful story as you said it would be! I thought the best and strongest part of the movie by far was the great vocals of Bing Crosby. I did not know that White Christmas and Happy Holidays were songs from this movie.  The re-do of the Easter Parade song was awesome, also, I thought.

The next movie I very much hope to see is _The Bishop's Wife, _recommended by my Friends here in this thread, starring Cary Grant and Loretta Young. Thanks to your suggestions here, I always seem to have a wonderful movie lined-up to see.

Speedy and I wish a good day to all.


----------



## raysmyheart

@Shane Kent, how is sweet Molly doing? Speedy sends hugs to her today.:Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

@raysmyheart - Molly is doing really well. She is looking so much better and has put on weight. Karen spends time in the room with her during the day and I have been sleeping in the room at night. She goes for a checkup today at 5:00 with a vet tech. The other four cats spend a lot of time at the door to the room she is in. They are eager to get closer to her. I am hoping Karen can get a photo of her in the red winter coat, she would look cute in it


----------



## weebeasties

The cats have been "helping" me wrap Christmas presents today. I like to sit in the floor to do it. There are always lots of scratch marks and bite holes in the paper, a hallmark of a well-wrapped gift in my opinion.
This evening I want to make what my mother called "snails". It's just pie crust covered in butter, cinnamon, and sugar then rolled up and cut into little snail shapes. Very yummy and brings back memories of my childhood.
Hope everyone has a happy, peaceful evening!


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird I hope your new little addition is doing well. Vet tech said Molly is doing great and her spay incision is healing purrfectly. I am so happy for my little black princess. You know I am going to spoil the heck out of her.

@weebeasties Those snails seem like something I would like a lot. I love cinnamon very much.










As cute as that is there is a parasite that snails can carry that cats can get. So not necessarily that cute. Bad kitty get away from that!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@raysmyheart --Glad you liked Holiday Inn and found it festive.  Now that you mention dreamboat Cary Grant again, I'm in the mood for one of his movies, even though I've seen them all.

@weebeasties --Aww, the kitties are sending their love with the presents by putting their mark on them.  I agree, those pie crust snails sound yummy. I think the crust always is the best part, unless I'm the one baking it. 

@Shane Kent --Glad to hear that Molly's vet visit went well...Yeah, I remember you posting that warning about snails. I added it to my long list of fears.  Somebody gave me a warning the other day about deer of all things. I've never feared deer a day of my life...until now...


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent Thank you, thank you for posting that music box playing," The Impossibke Dream!" A purrfect combination of things for me. A kitty, a music box and a song I dearly love. The words to that song have inspired me every time I have heard them. If we could all live our lives by those words, we would all reach for the stars! Beautiful! Thank you.
I am so glad Molly is doing well. Maybe she will get her picture with the red coat! Black kitty and red coat. Purrfect colors!

@MaggieDemi Glad you liked the words. A window would work if you can see the sky. Turn out the lights and look up high.

@raysmyheart Thank you for such kind words and for keeping us in your prayers!

To all here, the news is very good. Although the kitten I found does not have a microchip, the vet fit her into the schedule this afternoon and I got her blood work done. She had a thorough check up as well. She is negative for any illness and a very healthy 4 month old baby girl! She was the best patient I have ever seen. She purred through the entire ordeal!

Tummy rubbing in the carrier.








A relaxed look around the exam room








A nice cat nap








Greeting the vet








Enjoying a reward of cat treats








Exploring for a bit of fun.








She won the hearts of all there. A Prime example of a happy kitten.

Thank you to all here for caring about this lost baby. Her story will continue now that she is found.


----------



## Shane Kent

Good morning / day / evening everybody.

That is great news @Jcatbird. Another happy, healthy kitty out of harms way. The following is Molly at the vet.

https://www.facebook.com/LynwoodAni...145004366615/2008610775886688/?type=3&theater

The scene out back of work this morning.










My two little girls, Zoe and Kitty, laying on the couch together last night. Soon to be three little girls and they will have the two boys outnumbered.


----------



## raysmyheart

hello, Friends, Good evening and good afternoon, wherever this message finds you, I hope it finds you very well.

I received a most wonderful surprise when I arrived home from work yesterday, it was a gift that my Sister left for me and I would like to share it with you all here.







Here is Speedy asking if she can leave cookies for Santa Claus on Christmas Eve on our new plate.






Don't forget the cookies, Mum. Love, Speedy.

@Jcatbird , new kitty reminds me so much of Speedy, just so easy-going and affectionate. I am glad this new little girl with you is eating well and getting snuggles. Funny, no matter what purr-sonality a Cat has, they always bring us so many precious Gifts in Life.

It is wonderful to see, in the link you provided @Shane Kent the beautiful photo of Molly that your vet posted and their positive words about black cats. Molly is just beautiful!

I love when kitties will put their touches or kittyart on wrapping paper @weebeasties! It makes me chuckle and I would never think of re-wrapping once these touches are in place. After all, they are full of love.

@MaggieDemi _The Bishop's Wife _is my next movie to view. I see I can rent it on online, which I love, I do not have the television any longer and to view these online are wonderful for me, the quality is good and the picture and sound also, and the rental price is very reasonable.

I am lucky to have Friends here that like the older movies as I do, so I get many wonderful recommendations. Thank you, all.

I look forward to seeing all your wonderful posts here, Friends, please stay well until I "see" you all here again. Speedycat and I wish everyone a good evening.:Cat


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --So is Prime gonna be her official name? I've never heard of a cat being happy to greet the vet, and tummy rubs & purring?  
I wouldn't have believed it if you didn't have the pictures to prove it. She's pretty special.

@raysmyheart --Cute plate. I bet Maggie would steal Santa's cookies, she's got a weird sweet tooth. Another favorite Cary Grant movie is "Holiday" with Katharine Hepburn. It's really funny & romantic. 

@Shane Kent --Sweet pic of Molly at the vet. I love her crocheted catnip mousie...Can't wait to see a pic of all 3 girlies together.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
@raysmyheart - I just love Speedy's little Christmas pillow!

@Jcatbird - Hooray for little FourPrime's vet checkup; thanks for the great photos! To all who are wondering about the new little one's name, 102 constitutes the sum of four _consecutive_ prime numbers (i.e. 19 + 23 + 29 + 31) - four Prime(s).

@Shane Kent - My Friend, you really hit the jackpot with Molly; congratulations on yet another successful rescue - and as to this:










Holy cats, what a glorious sunrise!

@weebeasties - Be glad you only have eight kitties; with eleven there's not enough paper left between the bite marks to wrap a treacle thimble.

@MaggieDemi - I think it's the "M" in Maggie's name that gives her a sweet tooth; Mirö and Moo Shu both have that "sweet tooth."

We had rain overnight, and the day's warmer temperatures have produced a mist to rival that around Ben Nevis:










Looks almost Tolkienesque, doesn't it? Easy enough to imagine Gandalf, Elrond Hubbard and a company of Garden Gnomes, tramping off toward the Last Homely House.

We're just about four and one half hours away from the Winter Solstice, and the full moon which comes along this evening midway through Yuletide's Night. See it if you've the opportunity, as you'll not have another chance to see the moon full on the night of the solstice for 76 years - in 2094.

If your night is ahead of or behind moonrise as it is here, go out and have a look at the Ursids meteor shower as well - that's looking up at an high angle (roughly ¾ of the way up the sky) toward the Little Bear for most of us, or to the celestial coördinates 14h 50m 42.3s, +74° 09′ 20″ for @mightyboosh and all the astronomically inclined:

http://www.wikisky.org/?ra=14.84508...st_names=1&show_galaxies=1&img_source=IMG_all

For those who'd like to do the celestial coördinate computation themselves (you _might_ need a pencil and paper for this), the formulæ may be found here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celestial_coordinate_system

and for Guido Guy Fawkes' sake, don't forget to carry the one.
.


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> hello, Friends, Good evening and good afternoon, wherever this message finds you, I hope it finds you very well.
> 
> I received a most wonderful surprise when I arrived home from work yesterday, it was a gift that my Sister left for me and I would like to share it with you all here.
> View attachment 382929
> Here is Speedy asking if she can leave cookies for Santa Claus on Christmas Eve on our new plate.
> View attachment 382931
> Don't forget the cookies, Mum. Love, Speedy.
> 
> @Jcatbird , new kitty reminds me so much of Speedy, just so easy-going and affectionate. I am glad this new little girl with you is eating well and getting snuggles. Funny, no matter what purr-sonality a Cat has, they always bring us so many precious Gifts in Life.
> 
> It is wonderful to see, in the link you provided @Shane Kent the beautiful photo of Molly that your vet posted and their positive words about black cats. Molly is just beautiful!
> 
> I love when kitties will put their touches or kittyart on wrapping paper @weebeasties! It makes me chuckle and I would never think of re-wrapping once these touches are in place. After all, they are full of love.
> 
> @MaggieDemi _The Bishop's Wife _is my next movie to view. I see I can rent it on online, which I love, I do not have the television any longer and to view these online are wonderful for me, the quality is good and the picture and sound also, and the rental price is very reasonable.
> 
> I am lucky to have Friends here that like the older movies as I do, so I get many wonderful recommendations. Thank you, all.
> 
> I look forward to seeing all your wonderful posts here, Friends, please stay well until I "see" you all here again. Speedycat and I wish everyone a good evening.:Cat


We have several tv's they all use digital converters and rabbit ears. I was watching a very weird movie on Cometv last night "*Santa Claus Conquers the Martians" *A very, very strange movie.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Jcatbird said:


> @Shane Kent Thank you, thank you for posting that music box playing," The Impossibke Dream!" A purrfect combination of things for me. A kitty, a music box and a song I dearly love. The words to that song have inspired me every time I have heard them. If we could all live our lives by those words, we would all reach for the stars! Beautiful! Thank you.
> I am so glad Molly is doing well. Maybe she will get her picture with the red coat! Black kitty and red coat. Purrfect colors!
> 
> @MaggieDemi Glad you liked the words. A window would work if you can see the sky. Turn out the lights and look up high.
> 
> @raysmyheart Thank you for such kind words and for keeping us in your prayers!
> 
> To all here, the news is very good. Although the kitten I found does not have a microchip, the vet fit her into the schedule this afternoon and I got her blood work done. She had a thorough check up as well. She is negative for any illness and a very healthy 4 month old baby girl! She was the best patient I have ever seen. She purred through the entire ordeal!
> 
> Tummy rubbing in the carrier.
> View attachment 382772
> 
> A relaxed look around the exam room
> View attachment 382773
> 
> A nice cat nap
> View attachment 382774
> 
> Greeting the vet
> View attachment 382775
> 
> Enjoying a reward of cat treats
> View attachment 382776
> 
> Exploring for a bit of fun.
> View attachment 382777
> 
> She won the hearts of all there. A Prime example of a happy kitten.
> 
> Thank you to all here for caring about this lost baby. Her story will continue now that she is found.





raysmyheart said:


> @Jcatbird , how wonderful this new baby kitty is enjoying such a good meal, it brings joy to my heart to see this. The look on her face in the second photo, well, that is just the expression of so much love and goodness radiating from her, I am glad she called out to you before nightfall.:Cat God Bless you for helping her find a home, I will keep you @Jcatbird and Kitty in my Prayers.


You voiced my feelings exactly!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Jcatbird said:


> @Shane Kent Thank you, thank you for posting that music box playing," The Impossibke Dream!" A purrfect combination of things for me. A kitty, a music box and a song I dearly love. The words to that song have inspired me every time I have heard them. If we could all live our lives by those words, we would all reach for the stars! Beautiful! Thank you.
> I am so glad Molly is doing well. Maybe she will get her picture with the red coat! Black kitty and red coat. Purrfect colors!
> 
> @MaggieDemi Glad you liked the words. A window would work if you can see the sky. Turn out the lights and look up high.
> 
> @raysmyheart Thank you for such kind words and for keeping us in your prayers!
> 
> To all here, the news is very good. Although the kitten I found does not have a microchip, the vet fit her into the schedule this afternoon and I got her blood work done. She had a thorough check up as well. She is negative for any illness and a very healthy 4 month old baby girl! She was the best patient I have ever seen. She purred through the entire ordeal!
> 
> Tummy rubbing in the carrier.
> View attachment 382772
> 
> A relaxed look around the exam room
> View attachment 382773
> 
> A nice cat nap
> View attachment 382774
> 
> Greeting the vet
> View attachment 382775
> 
> Enjoying a reward of cat treats
> View attachment 382776
> 
> Exploring for a bit of fun.
> View attachment 382777
> 
> She won the hearts of all there. A Prime example of a happy kitten.
> 
> Thank you to all here for caring about this lost baby. Her story will continue now that she is found.


The first time I saw this new little one of yours she touched my heart as none of the others have out of all the wonderful kittys I've seen on any site. I don't know why, perhaps because she is so friendly and cuddly snuggley it hurts that she was all alone, thank Heavens she called you and you were to there to hear. I wish they could tell us their back stories, the vet said Gypsy was 1 or 2 yrs old when she entered our lives. We first saw her jumping out of the dumpster behind our apartment building in Spring of 2016, first vet visit with us November 2016. Totally indoor only January 2017. She had been TNR'D and how anyone could have abandoned such a sweet, polite little darling hurts my heart but on the other hand if they hadn't, she wouldn't have us and we thank Heavens we have her.


----------



## huckybuck

raysmyheart said:


> I had the chance to view the musical _Holiday Inn_ this evening, thank you, everyone, for the movie recommendations, I do enjoy the older films. @MaggieDemi it was a very festive and wonderful story as you said it would be! I thought the best and strongest part of the movie by far was the great vocals of Bing Crosby. I did not know that White Christmas and Happy Holidays were songs from this movie.  The re-do of the Easter Parade song was awesome, also, I thought.
> 
> The next movie I very much hope to see is _The Bishop's Wife, _recommended by my Friends here in this thread, starring Cary Grant and Loretta Young. Thanks to your suggestions here, I always seem to have a wonderful movie lined-up to see.
> 
> Speedy and I wish a good day to all.
> View attachment 382250


You must have seen Brief Encounter???


----------



## huckybuck

@Jcatbird

Awww a huge welcome to your gorgeous new Prime arrival - she's lovley!!


----------



## Trixie1

"Dustydiamond1 oh!! Gypsy is lovely❤ Makes me so mad that people can just abandon animals like this. She sounds like such a sweetheart! My cat Sam was also abandoned and lived on the streets of London until he found me he hasn't looked back since!! Soooooo glad he found me, he's a very gentle little soul and I wouldn't be without him now
View attachment 383324
View attachment 383325


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

dustydiamond1 said:


> We have several tv's they all use digital converters and rabbit ears. I was watching a very weird movie on Cometv last night "*Santa Claus Conquers the Martians" *A very, very strange movie.


@dustydiamond1 - _Everyone_ knows Santa Claus Conquers the Martians; that's Pia Zadora's first film!



huckybuck said:


> You must have seen Brief Encounter???


@huckybuck - We've all seen Brief Encounter too; there's a whole thread about those briefs, you know.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/little-hs-knicker-fetish.395849/



Trixie1 said:


> "Dustydiamond1 oh!! Gypsy is lovely❤ Makes me so mad that people can just abandon animals like this. She sounds like such a sweetheart! My cat Sam was also abandoned and lived on the streets of London until he found me he hasn't looked back since!! Soooooo glad he found me, he's a very gentle little soul and I wouldn't be without him now
> View attachment 383324
> View attachment 383325
> View attachment 383326
> View attachment 383327
> 
> View attachment 383328


@Trixie1 - Sam's just adorable, and he reminds me a bit of my late big boy, Noodles.








Thanks for giving this magnificent fellow a forever home. 

Quite a nice day here, if a little chilly. Our rain seems to have run its course overnight, though the wind picked up quite nearly to a gale early this morning. I'm not much of a fan of high winds, but today was the exception to the rule - the day has bloomed into a blue-skied delight, and the lawn is now nearly leaf-free!










Happy Caturday to one and all!
.


----------



## Trixie1

@OneCatOverTheLine. What a Handsome chap Noodles was!! so similar too Sam and very lucky to have had you! It was an easy decision for me to give Sam a forever home, happy he has family now, he deserves it


----------



## Shane Kent

@dustydiamond1 - Dropo LOL. What a cheesy Christmas movie but at the same time very entertaining. Thank You for sharing that, it is on YouTube.

The ending song.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@1CatOverTheLine --Love the trees in the mist photo, it's got a very mysterious vibe.  The celestial coordinates stuff is all Greek to me, but I did have a look out the windows for the full moon. I gave it my best try, but I didn't see it. It might have been behind a cloud?

@huckybuck --I remember that movie Brief Encounter! It seems like it's going to have a sad ending, but then ends up being kind of hopeful after all. Just the kind of romantic twist I like. 

@raysmyheart --You might like Brief Encounter, but it's more of a serious movie. I think you like more cheerful, funny movies, right?

@dustydiamond1 --Did you get a new keyboard? I think that's your longest post yet. I enjoyed reading more of Gypsy's story. 

@Trixie1 --Sam is lovely. I bet he has lots of stories from his days on the streets of London. So glad you found him.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Our Guardian Angels were working overtime this afternoon.
Gypsys perch in the middle of our kitchen consists of a large plastic tote (17" tall) which holds a water bowl and sometimes acts as a step to the surface of an open computer table (29.5" tall) her food bowl is on the top tier (49.5" tall). Up against it are a set of stacked speakers sitting on the floor (51" tall) and another pair of speakers that have three stereo receivers atop them (45" tall). All surfaces are fabric covered and securely taped since they are her landing pads from the top of the fridge but one cover had slipped exposing the metal narrow airflow slits on the side of the top receiver. We were playing with a straw toy I'd created, she was batting at it with her paws when I noticed & wondered why she wasn't using both, in a split second I realized that one of her right front claws was caught and so was already moving around to hold her when she realized it was solidly caught, not just snagged. She quickly jerked her whole body to the left which twisted her poor toe and _*squalled *_as she thrashed about! I grabbed her (picture of a cat with four buzzsaw legs flashed in my mind) and moved her body back to the right to take the pressure off of it while talking soothingly to her. She calmed down as I snugged her against me with my right arm around her, holding her back feet in my hand. I reached over to try and unhook the claw but she squalled and thrashed a bit so I held her with both hands and _*bellowed*_ for Scott! He quickly unhooked her claw and we both made a fuss over her for being so good and staying so calm! She didn't dash away from us, stayed to petted. When she did jump down she did a few zoomies to make sure her toesie was ok. My reaction set in later when I was running the sequence of events over in my mind and realized what a bloody (literally & figuratively) mess it could have been! Her nails haven't been trimmed in quite awhile and just this morning I had been admiring her long, strong, healthy, pointy claws as they gleamed in the sunlight!


----------



## dustydiamond1

MaggieDemi said:


> @1CatOverTheLine --Love the trees in the mist photo, it's got a very mysterious vibe.  The celestial coordinates stuff is all Greek to me, but I did have a look out the windows for the full moon. I gave it my best try, but I didn't see it. It might have been behind a cloud?
> 
> @huckybuck --I remember that movie Brief Encounter! It seems like it's going to have a sad ending, but then ends up being kind of hopeful after all. Just the kind of romantic twist I like.
> 
> @raysmyheart --You might like Brief Encounter, but it's more of a serious movie. I think you like more cheerful, funny movies, right?
> 
> @dustydiamond1 --Did you get a new keyboard? I think that's your longest post yet. I enjoyed reading more of Gypsy's story.
> 
> @Trixie1 --Sam is lovely. I bet he has lots of stories from his days on the streets of London. So glad you found him.


 No new keyboard. I'm using the dinosaur acer chromebook and my phone for written words and the Asus chrombook with the messed up keyboard to add photos to threads since I don't remember the acers password so I can't save photos to it (it has a guest mode but won't save files) and I don't know how to add photos from my phone...It all makes my head hurt.:Bawling


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MaggieDemi said:


> @1CatOverTheLine --Love the trees in the mist photo, it's got a very mysterious vibe.


@MaggieDemi - It does a little bit; pity the focus wasn't better. Almost the opposite of the "Yellow Wood" photo I captured by sheer accident this October. I've always loved that Frost poem; perhaps because it strikes so close to home.

"Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveler, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could
To where it bent in the undergrowth;

Then took the other, as just as fair,
And having perhaps the better claim
Because it was grassy and wanted wear;
Though as for that the passing there
Had worn them really about the same.

And both that morning equally lay
In leaves no step had trodden black.
Oh, I kept the first for another day!
Yet knowing how way leads on to way,
I doubted if I should ever come back.

I shall be telling this with a sigh:
Somewhere ages and ages hence,
Two roads diverged in a yellow wood, and I -
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference."










I wonder to where this past year has flown, and the past sixty years and more as well? High Summer seems scant days ago, watching the deer on the beach, bent forward to drink from the cool river, and here we are once more at the doorstep of Christmas.

Follow Frost's advice - and _don't_ get old.
.


----------



## Jcatbird

@1CatOverTheLine You know how I feel about that poem, however, the alternative to "not getting old" leaves me wondering how many alternatives are left to me! I'll just keep getting old. I shall continue my path through the woods and try to enjoy whichever one it may be. As long as my cats accompany me, it shall be the right path. FourPrime is loving her name. As the 102nd kitty brought in she has earned a brilliant name. She is a Prime example of a precious one.
I loved the misty photo. To me it seems that Shadowfax should be there.



dustydiamond1 said:


> The first time I saw this new little one of yours she touched my heart as none of the others have out of all the wonderful kittys I've seen on any site. I don't know why, perhaps because she is so friendly and cuddly snuggley it hurts that she was all alone, thank Heavens she called you and you were to there to hear. I wish they could tell us their back stories, the vet said Gypsy was 1 or 2 yrs old when she entered our lives. We first saw her jumping out of the dumpster behind our apartment building in Spring of 2016, first vet visit with us November 2016. Totally indoor only January 2017. She had been TNR'D and how anyone could have abandoned such a sweet, polite little darling hurts my heart but on the other hand if they hadn't, she wouldn't have us and we thank Heavens we have her.
> View attachment 383297
> View attachment 383296


Isn't it something how they just grab our hearts? She has quite a heart herself. She must have been born purring. @MaggieDemi and I have thought she must have been magically dropped here during the passing of the comet and falling stars. Your Gypsy just appeared at that perfect moment as well.Your recounting of the paw and claws event made me shudder until I read she was undamaged. Horrors! I'm so glad she is okay! That was a very close call!



Trixie1 said:


> "Dustydiamond1 oh!! Gypsy is lovely❤ Makes me so mad that people can just abandon animals like this. She sounds like such a sweetheart! My cat Sam was also abandoned and lived on the streets of London until he found me he hasn't looked back since!! Soooooo glad he found me, he's a very gentle little soul and I wouldn't be without him now
> View attachment 383324
> View attachment 383325
> View attachment 383326
> View attachment 383327
> View attachment 383328


The appearance of Sam was perfectly timed as well. How could anyone resist that baby? The photos make me want to snuggle him so much! Such loving hearts are something I cannot turn away!

@huckybuck Thank you for welcoming my new little charge! She is as sweet as I have ever encountered.

@raysmyheart I love it that Soeedy wants to leave cookies for Santa instead of kitty treats. Very smart kitty! The plate will be perfect for that! Lol

@Shane Kent Molly is now speaking out for black kitties everywhere. Oddly enough I was just deep into a discussion elsewhere on this site about the Egyptian belief of black kitties as well as that of early sailors taking them aboard ship and Brides receiving them for good fortune in Japan. Many cultures see them as very good luck. As we cat lovers know, all cats bring good fortune! Thank Molly for us all! My three black kitties are all deeply star struck by her now. My boys all fell head over paws for her. 
The talk is also that black kitties do not photograph well. Ha! Those people should see the pictures of sweet Molly!

I was going to post new photos of my warrior cat but Molly has inspired this instead.








Caught in the act! 








Bonjure got into the holiday spirit tonight! 
Greetings to all! 
FourPrime sends happy purrs to everyone!


----------



## Jcatbird

Someone named @Rachel Macauley Has just made me wish I could quickly move across the pond! She has a son who is dependent on the relationship with their cat to help him with his autism. As a parent who raised a child in a wheelchair I fully understand that having a cat can spur a child to try to do more, push their limitations and find more joy in life. Rachel is in the process of having to relocate and the only place she could house the cat while she moved has found out their childs' asthma is triggered by the cat hair. Unless she can find a short term home for the cat, they will have to give up this beloved part of their family. I don't know anything about fostering connections there but if anyone knows anything that can help her then please contact them. Temporary Foster Care is the title of her thread. She only needs 12 weeks. If she were here I would gladly babysit kitty for her to keep that family together. I hope this kitty and family can be saved.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Jcatbird said:


> Rachel is in the process of having to relocate and the only place she could house the cat while she moved has found out their childs' asthma is triggered by the cat hair. Unless she can find a short term home for the cat, they will have to give up this beloved part of their family.





Jcatbird said:


> She only needs 12 weeks. If she were here I would gladly babysit kitty for her to keep that family together. I hope this kitty and family can be saved.


@Jcatbird - @Rachel Macauley doesn't give her location on her profile page, which will make things a bit more difficult. I've no doubt that if she's within a hundred kilometres or so of Burnley, that @mightyboosh would certainly step up for her. I know him well, and can vouch for his utter lack of sanity kindliness in such matters.

This whole PetForums / Cat Chat lot - despite their general poor posture and collective tendency to make little squealing sounds when they see small furry animals - are, every one of them, good Souls, and I've no doubt that someone will come to her aid, given the chance.

Rachel - do please let us know your general locale!
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@dustydiamond1 --Tell Scott, "Good Save!" So glad he was there to help get Gypsy's claw unstuck. I had a similar scare when Maggie got her claw caught in the carpet, and then she did a headstand to try to unhook herself. I thought she was going to break her leg. 
I hope you can find your password, that sounds complicated, but I'm glad you can post more words now. 

@Jcatbird --I'm happy FourPrime likes her name. A very special name for a very special kitty...Cute pics of Bonjure. Is that the same box that Mack opened all by himself? :Cat

@1CatOverTheLine --I finally saw the full moon tonight! I wasn't even looking for it, but there it was.  I like that Robert Frost poem. I would guess he's saying to make your own unique path in life. But that's just my interpretation.


----------



## Jcatbird

@1CatOverTheLine I do hope Rachel will see her tag here and respond. I posted here and one other place to try and help her. I have already discovered many great hearts here on this site. To help a cat, cat lover and child all at once would be a wonderful thing! Perhaps we will find them.
@MaggieDemi Sharp eye! That is the box Mackie opened. I have yet to see the entire contents of the box as there has been a steady rotation of cats into the box. If one leaves, there seems to be a line of others ready to take their place! Here is how it has gone.

A package was delivered and since Mackie claims to own our world, he opened the box all by himself.








Then he claimed the contents.








When Mackie made the mistake of going out to eat, Smokey claimed the box while Mackie watched with some regret!








When Smokey relinquished her spot Bonjure took over a made a game of playing with the contents.








When Bonjure tired of the game, Whistle took over.








When Whistle left, Banjo moved in and Purry soon joined her.








The instant they departed, Lady slipped in.








Now Thrasher anxiously awaits her turn while the previous occupants look on. I begin to wonder if I shall ever know what lies beneath the cats since there are many more waiting In line. Perhaps by the new year the mystery of the contents will be revealed! 








If you want to know what your cat wants for the holidays, I expect a box would do nicely! 
Greetings from our busy house to all! :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

MaggieDemi said:


> @dustydiamond1 --Tell Scott, "Good Save!" So glad he was there to help get Gypsy's claw unstuck. I had a similar scare when Maggie got her claw caught in the carpet, and then she did a headstand to try to unhook herself. I thought she was going to break her leg.
> I hope you can find your password, that sounds complicated, but I'm glad you can post more words now.
> 
> @Jcatbird --I'm happy FourPrime likes her name. A very special name for a very special kitty...Cute pics of Bonjure. Is that the same box that Mack opened all by himself? :Cat
> 
> @1CatOverTheLine --I finally saw the full moon tonight! I wasn't even looking for it, but there it was.  I like that Robert Frost poem. I would guess he's saying to make your own unique path in life. But that's just my interpretation.


Yes! I sure am glad he hadn't left for work yet, also glad that I had been working with her to stay still and not try to get away when I am holding her. Scott has always been able to hold her like a baby in his arms. She has just started to allow me to hold and carry her around the house, but wants me to let her go as soon as I sit down which I do as soon as she stops squirming. When outside in harness she has always let us carry her. Thank Heavens she trusted me enough to settle down and trusted Scott while he manipulated her poor paw.
I've managed to locate the email address password I used to set up the account so I can reset the Acer password....I hope..


----------



## weebeasties

@dustydiamond1 
So glad Gypsy is OK! What a frightening moment. Please give her a chin scratch from me!
@raysmyheart 
Did you watch The Bishop's Wife yet? I would love to know what you thought of it. I watch it every year around the holidays and it always makes me smile.
@1CatOverTheLine 
I Love your yellow wood photo. It is my favorite non-cat picture you have posted. (so far) My preferred seasons are spring and fall and yet I find myself living in a place that has neither, just brief cool winters turning into long sweltering summers with nothing in between. Your photo returned autumn to me and if I close my eyes I can even smell that woodsy fallen leaf scent. Thank you.
@Jcatbird and @Shane Kent 
We can't save them all (though jcat is definitely giving it a go) but it is a merrier Christmas knowing that two sweet souls have been brought in from the cold and given the love they deserve. 

Hoping everyone has a lovely Christmas Eve!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
As difficult as it might be to believe, it's somehow turned into Christmas Eve, and as though on cue, the snow is falling lightly but steadily here today:










We're right on the freezing mark outside currently, although on the inside it's somewhat more comfortable for bird-watching or for simply napping. Black Friday, taking a short break from the former:










and Bob, of course, waiting for dinner doing the latter:










Shane has told me that he and his Family will be staying home tonight rather than braving the snow to reach the cottage - unfortunate, perhaps, but better safe than snowbank sorry.

To all of the Auld Crowd who've skated across the icy pond here - @1 bruce 1
@dustydiamond1 @Foxxycat @Jcatbird @MaggieDemi @Orange&White @raysmyheart @Shane Kent @weebeasties and @mightyboosh (who had no need of skates to find his way here) - and to all your Friends and Families - may Christmas Eve find you safe and warm, and may tomorrow find every one of you with their Heart's desire, safe in the hollow of the Lord's hand.

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night.
.


----------



## Trixie1

Wishing each and everyone of you from across the pond a wonderful Christmas!! Stay safe and keep warm wherever you are x


----------



## Shane Kent

Hope everyone is having a nice Christmas Eve. Yup 1CatOver no cottage because Mother Nature seen fit to send us some snow. Got my hopes up with the weather forecats, sorry forecasts, last week


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --Cats are just so funny aren't they? Follow the leader, each taking their turn at the box. I love that. 

@dustydiamond1 --Sweet pic of Gypsy & her daddy. (That is Scott in the pic, right?) So glad you can finally get your password reset. 

@Shane Kent --Sorry that you couldn't get to the cottage for Christmas, but I know you'll have a wonderful time with your beautiful family. 

@Trixie1 --Thank you! Sending the same thoughts over to you.



weebeasties said:


> We can't save them all (though jcat is definitely giving it a go)


It does seem like she's giving it her best try. 



1CatOverTheLine said:


> safe and warm, and may tomorrow find every one of you with their Heart's desire, safe in the hollow of the Lord's hand.


That says it all...Thank you and I wish the same for you and everyone here. :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

MaggieDemi said:


> @Jcatbird --Cats are just so funny aren't they? Follow the leader, each taking their turn at the box. I love that.
> 
> @dustydiamond1 --Sweet pic of Gypsy & her daddy. (That is Scott in the pic, right?) So glad you can finally get your password reset.
> 
> @Shane Kent --Sorry that you couldn't get to the cottage for Christmas, but I know you'll have a wonderful time with your beautiful family.
> 
> @Trixie1 --Thank you! Sending the same thoughts over to you.
> 
> It does seem like she's giving it her best try.
> 
> That says it all...Thank you and I wish the same for you and everyone here. :Cat


Yep, that's Scott. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jcatbird

To all who celebrate, Merry Christmas! All the furry ones join me is sending everyone our hopes that you are blessed.. May everyone here be safe and happy! 
Peace on earth., for all.

Good tidings of great joy go out to you from Little FourPrime .......








our warrior cat, BJ, and the 22 others here with me tonight. I am grateful that this year has brought so many kitties to safety with so many good people.


----------



## weebeasties

When I was a child I would awaken in the wee hours of Christmas morning to rush to the living room and gaze at the wrapped gifts Santa had brought. Presents were not to be touched until the whole family was up. So I would grab the quilt my mom had made that was always on the couch and snuggle down on the floor to look at the mysterious packages. I would crawl as far as I could under the tree and eventually fall back to sleep gazing up at the pretty lights. I would re-awaken to the sounds of my parents in the kitchen making coffee. That would be my cue to start harassing my brother to get up. "C'mon! It's Christmas! "
So here I sit in the pre-dawn hours waiting for my partner and the cats to wake up. It's funny to think that 40+ years later, I'm doing the same thing I did as a kid. (Minus crawling under the tree) Maybe you don't have to always grow up!
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

weebeasties said:


> When I was a child I would awaken in the wee hours of Christmas morning to rush to the living room and gaze at the wrapped gifts Santa had brought. Presents were not to be touched until the whole family was up.


@weebeasties - We had that same silly rule at our house - but instead of a quilt, my Mother bought me a trumpet. Problem solved.

A crisp, clear morning here, with the woods still and quiet in the early hours. @Shane Kent - I know that you understand that.










Merry Christmas to all, and - with apologies to Tiny Tim - 'God Bless us, every one.'
.


----------



## raysmyheart

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @weebeasties - We had that same silly rule at our house - but instead of a quilt, my Mother bought me a trumpet. Problem solved.
> 
> A crisp, clear morning here, with the woods still and quiet in the early hours. @Shane Kent - I know that you understand that.
> 
> View attachment 384654
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all, and - with apologies to Tiny Tim - 'God Bless us, every one.'
> .


What a glorious sunrise you have seen today @1CatOverTheLine and such a wonderful photo you have captured!

Speedy and I wish everyone here a Good Christmas Day Evening and Afternoon, wherever this message finds you all!

_A Blessed Christmas we wish to all here,







from, Speedy and @raysmyheart. _


----------



## MaggieDemi

@1CatOverTheLine --I agree with @raysmyheart about your wonderful sunset pic, but the word that came to my mind was "bewitching."
I don't really use that word a lot, but that's what popped into my head. 

@Shane Kent --Hope you're enjoying your Christmas. It must be fun with such a big family. 

@dustydiamond1 --Merry Xmas to you, Scott, and Gypsy. :Cat

@weebeasties --When I was a kid, whoever woke up first on Christmas morning just woke everybody else up by screaming about presents. We didn't need a trumpet. 

@Jcatbird --You touched on all the main points- Safety, Happiness, Peace, Joy, and Goodness. I wish the same for everyone & their kitties now and into the New Year.


----------



## raysmyheart

Good morning/ Good evening to all!

I am so happy to meet Sam @Trixie1 , he sure is a really sweet and handsome Cat.:Cat

@huckybuck and @MaggieDemi , yes, I have seen the movie _Brief Encounters_ which I totally forgot about until you mentioned it @huckybuck . It was a great movie and I hope to see it again. I have still yet to see _The Bishop's Wife, _but it is my next movie to view and soon while it is still the Season! I will most definitely let you know @weebeasties how I like it! I highly recommend _Holiday Inn_ as @dustydiamond1 has mentioned and _Christmas In Connecticut, _thank you @MaggieDemi for this! This time of year I also like to view _Life With Father_, starring Irene Dunn (@MaggieDemi I know she is a favorite actress of yours).

I have had the opportunity to take notice of the night skies this week past, inspired by @Jcatbird 's awesome comet photo and @1CatOverTheLine 's reminder of the special full moon on the Night of the Solstice, which I did see, well, I was fortunate to get these photos for you Friday and Saturday evening past.December 21, 2018 and December 22, 2018.
 






















I wish a good day and evening to all of you here!


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi - I don't spend time with my family at Christmas most of them are in Oshawa. I spend it with Karen and the cats and then go to Karen's sister's house for dinner and gifts. Which we just got back from. The following is the Sunset on the way to my sister in-law's house for dinner.


----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> @MaggieDemi - I don't spend time with my family at Christmas most of them are in Oshawa. I spend it with Karen and the cats and then go to Karen's sister's house for dinner and gifts. Which we just got back from. The following is the Sunset on the way to my sister in-law's house for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 385010


That is an incredible sunset @Shane Kent , thank you for posting it!


----------



## Shane Kent

Thank You @raysmyheart I like the moon photos as well. I tried my phone doesn't do well on moon shots and I do have nice cameras at home but my neighborhood is full of old trees so...


----------



## dustydiamond1

The photos are all beautiful!
Happy Christmas, Happy Boxing Day and a Merry New Year to one and all ❤


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart Why, Thank you Sam has come a long way since the days of living on the streets of London! And is loved lots!! here's another one of him, upside down! With his favourite toy! (his stuffed spider) Hope all had a wonderful Christmas Day


----------



## weebeasties

What a fine Christmas we have had! The cats were given lots of gifts this year and remarkably they all seem to be hits. I can't remember the last time I laughed so hard! Buddy, in typical juvenile fashion, assumed every gift was for him, but even his elders got into the spirit of the day and played and romped throughout the house.
The only hiccup in our plans was the new cat tree. I was supposed to remove a cabinet from our living room and replace it with the tree, but I managed to injure myself on Christmas eve and was unable to move the cabinet so the cat tree is temporarily sitting in the middle of the room. The cats don't seem to mind at all!

I hope everyone had a happy, fun filled holiday!


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Nice to see your Sam
Xx


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> Nice to see your Sam
> Xx


He can be a little elusive being the shy, timid type!! here's my favourite photo of him taken on the first morning in our new house X


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
He looks pleased with his new house


----------



## dustydiamond1

weebeasties said:


> What a fine Christmas we have had! The cats were given lots of gifts this year and remarkably they all seem to be hits. I can't remember the last time I laughed so hard! Buddy, in typical juvenile fashion, assumed every gift was for him, but even his elders got into the spirit of the day and played and romped throughout the house.
> The only hiccup in our plans was the new cat tree. I was supposed to remove a cabinet from our living room and replace it with the tree, but I managed to injure myself on Christmas eve and was unable to move the cabinet so the cat tree is temporarily sitting in the middle of the room. The cats don't seem to mind at all!
> 
> I hope everyone had a happy, fun filled holiday!


Are you ok?


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> He looks pleased with his new house


He loves it here! in this particular photo he was watching the birds that love to nest in the apple tree I have in the garden, thank goodness he only watches the birds and speaks to them!! But never bothers them!! He really is a gentle soul x


----------



## Trixie1

weebeasties said:


> What a fine Christmas we have had! The cats were given lots of gifts this year and remarkably they all seem to be hits. I can't remember the last time I laughed so hard! Buddy, in typical juvenile fashion, assumed every gift was for him, but even his elders got into the spirit of the day and played and romped throughout the house.
> The only hiccup in our plans was the new cat tree. I was supposed to remove a cabinet from our living room and replace it with the tree, but I managed to injure myself on Christmas eve and was unable to move the cabinet so the cat tree is temporarily sitting in the middle of the room. The cats don't seem to mind at all!
> 
> I hope everyone had a happy, fun filled holiday!


Oh no!! Hope you didn't injure yourself too badly and can continue enjoying Christmas?


----------



## weebeasties

dustydiamond1 said:


> Are you ok?


I'm fine. Just got my wrist/hand caught between some equipment at work. Got a little crushed, bruised, skinned up. Nothing that won't heal. Just preventing me from lifting anything heavy for a few days I think. It was my own fault. Only had an hour to go until I was off for Christmas. Apparently I already had visions of sugar plums dancing in my head and wasn't paying attention.


----------



## weebeasties

Trixie1 said:


> Oh no!! Hope you didn't injure yourself too badly and can continue enjoying Christmas?


Thanks.  We had a fantastic Christmas. More merriment than I have had in a long time!


----------



## Trixie1

weebeasties said:


> I'm fine. Just got my wrist/hand caught between some equipment at work. Got a little crushed, bruised, skinned up. Nothing that won't heal. Just preventing me from lifting anything heavy for a few days I think. It was my own fault. Only had an hour to go until I was off for Christmas. Apparently I already had visions of sugar plums dancing in my head and wasn't paying attention.


Glad to hear your ok, but sounds very, very painful typical!! An hour before the holidays started!! hope it heals very quickly x Good to hear that it didn't spoil your Christmas and sounds like you had s fab time!


----------



## weebeasties

Trixie1 said:


> Glad to hear your ok, but sounds very, very painful typical!! An hour before the holidays started!! hope it heals very quickly x


Thank you. As a side note and _completely unrelated _I would just like to mention that Orange Julius tastes excellent with a little vodka thrown in!


----------



## Trixie1

weebeasties said:


> Thank you. As a side note and _completely unrelated _I would just like to mention that Orange Julius tastes excellent with a little vodka thrown in!


Thanks for the Tip!! I may just have to try this later on this evening!


----------



## weebeasties

Sorry the pics are rubbish. Combo of dim lighting, fast moving kitties, and photographer with NO skills, but here are pics of some of the babies' new toys.


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties - Hope your wrist heals fast. Nice photos of the kiddies and their new toy. I have four kiddies dying to get at their new toy but they have to learn to stop hissing first

I got this for a dollar at a thrift / charity store today Hope everyone is enjoying the Holiday Season.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@weebeasties --Sorry you got your hand crushed! I hope it's not as bad as it sounds.  Your cats look like they are enjoying their new toys. The last one on the cat tree, it looks like he is smiling like he owns it. Is that Buddy? 

@Trixie1 --Love the photo of Sam upside down with his spider toy. Your new house is really nice too, I like the windows.

@Shane Kent --I didn't realize Oshawa was so far away, but I googled it and it's over by Toronto. I've never been that far, the farthest I've gone is Montreal...Great Xmas glamour shots of the cats! Nice find at the thrift store too, that's cute. 

@raysmyheart --I wasn't sure if you liked more serious movies, but if you do, then you might like Bette Davis. I love her, she's so dramatic & intense.
Thank you for the shots of the full moon. I think @Jcatbird got some pics at her place too.

@dustydiamond1 --Happy New Year to you too! Hopefully this next year will be a wonderful one for all of us. :Cat



1CatOverTheLine said:


> better safe than snowbank sorry


Hope you don't mind if I stole your saying. I've already used it a couple times.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Trixie1 Sam is so adorable! I love his stuffed spider! He is a mighty hunter to kill such a large spider! I agree with @Summercat very nice to see him and he does look happy in

@weebeasties I am so sorry you got hurt! I hope you are not in pain and heal quickly. I am sure the kitties will enjoy the placement of the tree just as much when you are recovered.

@raysmyheart Your first if the moon photos resembles a beautiful eye looking down upon us to me.

@1CatOverTheLine One of your most beautiful sky photos. Glorious!

@dustydiamond1 I hope your holiday was great and all is well with kitty claws.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent I love both your last posts of the additions to the kitty collection. The last one is adorable and I'd say you have a purrfect eye for this sort of thing!

@MaggieDemi The moon is beautiful. I'm glad you finally got to see it.

I had updates on Christmas Day about two kittens I adopted out this year. It was especially difficult to part with these two. Getting an update on them for Christmas was the greatest gift I could have been given. Since I had not heard anything since early after their adoption, They were adopted together, which was good because they had become bonded to each other. I had been concerned but it turns out that they are quite well.
First, are their baby pictures.

This is Domino








Although a feral, she attached herself to me quite early. She one a member of the first litter I rescued out of this colony.








This is Uff. That stands for , Unidentified Flying Feline. This kitten could leap so high, he appeared to have wings! 








Uff was always exploring.








As a baby Uff needed extra care and spent a lot of time tucked inside my jacket. He preferred it there, right next to my heart.








Domino was often found sitting upright on the sofa with her feet up! Both kittens are part Maine Coon. 








Domino has grown into a beautiful lady. She is still lounging on a sofa!








Uff and Domino are still bonded and sleep together.








I am told that Uff still leaps as though in flight. I was so happy to see that he still gets excited over new toys! He had a wonderful time here playing with his new catnip toys from Santa.








After watching him run and play with the chickens on the farm, I got to see him perfectly relaxed with sugar plum dreams. 








There is nothing better than seeing that the part of your heart you felt was missing is still out there.


----------



## weebeasties

@Jcatbird 
What a wonderful update! I know it must do your heart a world of good to see these happy babies. 
@Shane Kent 
What lovely Christmas portraits you posted. They are beautiful and I am already looking forward to seeing sweet Molly in next Christmas' pics!
@1CatOverTheLine 
You Christmas morning sky pic is just heavenly. 
@Trixie1 
Your Sam is just adorable. I have a Sam too. He was named after a character in Terry Pratchett's Discworld books. 
@raysmyheart 
Great moon shots. I wasn't able to see the meteor shower because of clouds, but I got to see the moon!
@MaggieDemi 
The last kitty in my photos is Sam. He's 2 1/2 years. The ebony one in the first photo is Buddy. He will be 10 months in a few days. I can't believe how quickly he grew! I (and my vet) thought he was going to be humongous when he grew up, but by 8 months he was as big as the other cats and just seemed to stop. That's ok though cause he has a BIG purrsonality!


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird Nice photos of Domino and Uff. Great to see them together and well loved by someone.

"Domino was often found sitting upright on the sofa with her feet up!" I hope she has learned to be more ladylike with age

The Sunrise in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada today.










Hope everyone has a great morning / day / evening.


----------



## Trixie1

weebeasties said:


> Sorry the pics are rubbish. Combo of dim lighting, fast moving kitties, and photographer with NO skills, but here are pics of some of the babies' new toys.
> View attachment 385167
> View attachment 385169
> View attachment 385172


Oh!! These are fab photo's!! Your Sam is gorgeous too!! So pleased that they like their new toys! Looks like they are all having fun!


----------



## Trixie1

@MaggiiDemi Thank You glad you liked the photo of upside down Sam. I love the house and new area too!! Sam does too, he coped really well with the move!


----------



## Trixie1

@Jcatbird Thank you Sam does love to bring a spider or two into the house!!! But not a large as the one you see in the photo!! Thank goodness! What a lovely update on Uff and Domino!! For you to hear that they are doing so well and very happy must be wonderful too hear! They have grown into gorgeous adult cats!! Well done you!!


----------



## raysmyheart

Good evening/afternoon, Friends, wherever this message finds you, I hope it finds you very well_._








Nothing better than having a day off from work, like today, and catching up on the wonderful posts here in this thread with my sweet Speedy closeby.

Several years ago I purchased a small cat bed for Speedy. It is a tiny, fabric bed and converts easily to have a dome on the top, kind of a cat 'hideaway'. Well, Speedy never really used this bed for all these years, until - recently, I set up the 'hideaway' in the living room. Speedy has taken a great affection to this 'new' bed. When I don't spot her in her usual place on the couch, well, now I look for her in her tiny retreat and there she is inside, looking incredibly cozy.:Cat Maybe some of you have items which a cat has found a 'new' treasure?

Here is my cozy cat -







Speedy.

Tonight I will watch _The Bishop's Wife,_ 1947 with David Niven, Cary Grant, and Loretta Young. I love the old movies and have been wanting to watch this for some time now.

I am very happy when I read about and see how all the Cats of this thread are doing. @Shane Kent how is sweet Molly doing?

@weebeasties I hope you are feeling better!

I will let you know how I enjoyed the movie and until then, be well, all.:Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

@raysmyheart - Molly is doing really well. Karen and I have been taking turns sleeping with her and spending time in the room with her. I thought she started wanting out of the room but she is just eager to greet us at the door. I took her out and she wanted back to her safe space in the room. It is a spare room only the cats use so Karen and I are in no hurry to get her out of the room. I have to start wrapping things up at work. I will try and post some photos of her later.


----------



## Citruspips

@Jcatbird what a wonderful kitten update for you to receive they've grown into a real pair of beauties.


----------



## Jcatbird

@weebeasties I hope you are healing well. The cat tree is a wonderful gift for them! Happy kitties, happy home!
@Trixie1 Very glad you liked seeing the babies. I was very happy to see them looking well.

@Shane Kent I caught Domino in a very undignified pose! It always made me laugh to see her sitting like that. It does appear she is more refined now. Of course I can't be sure. Perhaps that was just posing for the camera. 
I hope Molly is well. I am sure she looks forward to her night time snuggles. 
@Citruspips I glad you enjoyed the kitten to grown kitty update too. It's always joyful to see them again after letting go. 
To everyone here, I hope you are well and happy!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@raysmyheart --So...how did you like the Cary Grant movie?  I bought my cats a similar hidey bed, but they wouldn't use it. I don't think they felt safe with only one exit. I still have it around here somewhere, I should try it again.

@Trixie1 --Upside down kitty pics are the best. Maggie does that all the time. Maybe in the new year Maggie & Demi will post some kitty selfies. 

@weebeasties --They grow up so fast, that's for sure. Mine were practically full grown by 6 or 7 months old.

@Shane Kent --Glad to hear Molly is doing so well & I agree with the others, can't wait to see next year's Xmas photo with all the cats.



Jcatbird said:


> There is nothing better than seeing that the part of your heart you felt was missing is still out there.


You knew that was going to be my favorite part of your post.  Glad to see the pics of Domino & Uff looking so happy and well cared for.

Here's some pics of the beautiful Honeybee (and I think Jon?) that @Foxxycat gave me today to post for her. Hopefully she will be back soon. Hint Hint....


----------



## raysmyheart

I finally had the chance to watch _The Bishop's Wife, 1947._ @MaggieDemi and @weebeasties , I do thank you both for recommending this one! What a delightful film. I must say I enjoyed the acting of Loretta Young so much, of course, I have always been a fan of her work. I would perhaps like to next see _A Night To Remember, 1942 _in which Loretta Young stars. So many movies I would like to see.:Joyful

@MaggieDemi what you have said about your kitties not wanting to use the little dome cat bed because of only one exit is what I'm guessing prevented Speedy at first from using hers. When I took out the bed again recently, I placed it with the back side up against the sofa, thinking that may make her feel a little more secure. Anyway, she seems to really be liking this little 'new' hideaway of hers.:Cat Who knew it would suddenly become a favorite of hers many years after it was purchased?







Speedy, in her little hideaway! I tell her it is _her _place to "get away from it all'!

I am so happy you got to know how the kittens are doing @Jcatbird!

Wishing all our Friends here a very good day, from Speedy and @raysmyheart .


----------



## Jcatbird

@raysmyheart I glad Speedy decided to enjoy the house. I agree with @MaggieDemi that it could be the single exit. I've had similar experience. Maybe being with you longer provided a totally secure feeling that makes it seem okay now. I may pull out my old kitty house and try it again too! 
Thank you for the comment about my getting to know how the kittens are doing. It was a great relief to know they are well and the news came at a great time for me. 
Be well and sending purrs out to everyone!


----------



## raysmyheart

Jcatbird said:


> @raysmyheart I glad Speedy decided to enjoy the house. I agree with @MaggieDemi that it could be the single exit. I've had similar experience. Maybe being with you longer provided a totally secure feeling that makes it seem okay now. I may pull out my old kitty house and try it again too!
> Thank you for the comment about my getting to know how the kittens are doing. It was a great relief to know they are well and the news came at a great time for me.
> Be well and sending purrs out to everyone!


That's what I was thinking @Jcatbird, that Speedy has been with me now for six years and her surroundings are now very familiar to her, so she decided this little bed might be cozy and safe after all!:Cat I am glad for your update, also @Jcatbird, the kittens are always in your Heart. How wonderful for you to hear about their well-being.


----------



## Summercat

@Jcatbird 
Loved the story of Uff and Domino:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart It's lovely to see Speedy re-discover her old bed which she now seems to love!! and looks very comfortable and cosy in


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
@MaggieDemi - How nice to see some shots of Honeybee; tell @Foxxycat that she's missed around here. By the way, Oshawa is absolutely due north across the lake from me. You could practically canoe that 53 mile stretch - assuming you were positively insane.

@weebeasties - Here's hoping that the wrist is healing quickly. It looks like Santa was good to your kitties this year!

@Shane Kent - glad to see that the holidays didn't stand in the way of your Cat Stuff Acquisitions, though I'm sorry the weather kept your from enjoying Christmas at the cottage.

@Jcatbird - Thanks for the two most recent rescue photo-essays; you surely did hit the Free Kitties Jackpot!

@raysmyheart - Speedy looks so cozy in her hidey-bed!

It's 56º F here today - creeping up on 14º C - although the sky is heavily overcast, and a walk down the stairs to the beach revealed a scene which resembled the Desolation Of Smaug:










Ah, well - the year's nearly spent itself, the days are getting longer once more, and soon enough it will be Spring. Well, okay - not soon_ enough_, but _soon!_
.


----------



## chillminx

Yes, January and February are the hardest months for me to bear, but once they are gone I find my spirits lifting, especially when the clocks go forward!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

chillminx said:


> Yes, January and February are the hardest months for me to bear, but once they are gone I find my spirits lifting, especially when the clocks go forward!


@chillminx - Exactly; once we're into March, it seems that Winter's effectively past, and it's time to look forward to Spring bulbs blooming. Of late, our Januaries have been relatively mild, but February made me shiver has seemed the longest month, bringing with it -40 chill factors (Fahrenheit or Celsius - take your pick) - perfect for keeping a stiff upper lip, and anything else which might freeze as well.

Sunset tonight? The Desolation Of Smaug with the barest hint of Rose Maddar pink.


----------



## chillminx

Gorgeous photo!


----------



## Citruspips

All these wonderful photos make me think our cat chat meet up venue might need a rethink lol anyone got any air miles


----------



## MaggieDemi

@raysmyheart --I can't say I was looking at Loretta Young so much in that Cary Grant movie. Glad you enjoyed it. I might have "A Night To Remember", I'll check...Thanks for the tips on the hidey bed, I'll try putting it up against the couch.

@Jcatbird --You could be right about cats feeling secure. Maybe my cats will feel secure enough to go into the hidey bed now that they've been with me for almost 5 years. Maggie just stopped hissing for good this past year.

@Foxxycat --I second that, you are very missed. I hope you can rejoin us soon. It just isn't the same without you here. :Cat



1CatOverTheLine said:


> assuming you were positively insane


Was there ever any doubt?  Nice desolation pics, the second one has a rather spooky vibe.


----------



## Trixie1

@1CatOverTheLine I do love the wonderful photos you post here and your description of them always brings a smile I agree with MaggieDemi the last one has a very spooky feel about it!!


----------



## weebeasties

There is something that I have been curious about for years and was reminded about recently. 
Whenever someone visits our home, the cats go into hiding. Well, all of them except for Keith, Mr. Sociable, who will get under their feet, beg for bites of whatever they are eating, and jump in laps so they can admire him up close. Anyway, all the rest hide until the "intruders" leave.
The same was true for our original cats many years ago. EXCEPT for my and my partner's parents. When our parents would visit, the cats were completely unperturbed, going about their business as usual.
It's not like they were used to our parents. They usually only stopped by for a few hours a couple of times a year. And neither of our parents were especially fond of cats. 
My theory is that in some way we smell like our parents. To the cats, anyway. Maybe cats can smell that we are related so that meant our parents were safe to be around? I know that sounds weird, but it was the only explanation I could think of. 
Anybody else have this happen with their cats? Or a better theory than my goofy one?


----------



## SbanR

weebeasties said:


> There is something that I have been curious about for years and was reminded about recently.
> Whenever someone visits our home, the cats go into hiding. Well, all of them except for Keith, Mr. Sociable, who will get under their feet, beg for bites of whatever they are eating, and jump in laps so they can admire him up close. Anyway, all the rest hide until the "intruders" leave.
> The same was true for our original cats many years ago. EXCEPT for my and my partner's parents. When our parents would visit, the cats were completely unperturbed, going about their business as usual.
> It's not like they were used to our parents. They usually only stopped by for a few hours a couple of times a year. And neither of our parents were especially fond of cats.
> My theory is that in some way we smell like our parents. To the cats, anyway. Maybe cats can smell that we are related so that meant our parents were safe to be around? I know that sounds weird, but it was the only explanation I could think of.
> Anybody else have this happen with their cats? Or a better theory than my goofy one?


I'm in your camp WB. When my cousins came to stay, my cats quickly got used to them and came out from hiding pretty quickly. But when friends daughters came to stay, they never did get used to them and remained in hiding or took avoiding action


----------



## Trixie1

weebeasties said:


> There is something that I have been curious about for years and was reminded about recently.
> Whenever someone visits our home, the cats go into hiding. Well, all of them except for Keith, Mr. Sociable, who will get under their feet, beg for bites of whatever they are eating, and jump in laps so they can admire him up close. Anyway, all the rest hide until the "intruders" leave.
> The same was true for our original cats many years ago. EXCEPT for my and my partner's parents. When our parents would visit, the cats were completely unperturbed, going about their business as usual.
> It's not like they were used to our parents. They usually only stopped by for a few hours a couple of times a year. And neither of our parents were especially fond of cats.
> My theory is that in some way we smell like our parents. To the cats, anyway. Maybe cats can smell that we are related so that meant our parents were safe to be around? I know that sounds weird, but it was the only explanation I could think of.
> Anybody else have this happen with their cats? Or a better theory than my goofy one?


I really do think it depends on who's visiting and the personality of the "intruders"/ visitors!! If they are loud or excitable people ( which most of my family tend to be!) Sam will head out the cat flap!! If they are generally not too noisy, he will hang around but never to far away from the cat flap! Just in case he needs to make a mad dash!!


----------



## chillminx

@weebeasties - I like your intriguing theory of related humans having a similar scent to each other, to the nose of a cat!  I must say it does make me wonder if it could account for the behaviour of my two rescued girls. They have been with me 5 years and whilst fully confident around my OH and me, have continued to be very frightened of visitors. Even delivery people knocking at the door can send them into a tail spin.

However the one exception is when my cousin and her husband come to visit, and then the girls don't vanish upstairs and hide under the beds, but stay around watching from a distance and one girl will even very bravely approach my visitors to sniff an outstretched hand.

My cousin doesn't live near me and visits infrequently (3 or 4 times a year max) so it is not that the girls are getting much chance to become desensitised to her & her husband by their visits.

The only theory I had come up with is that the cats take their cue from me and perhaps my speech & behaviour with my cousin is more calm and relaxed than it is with other visitors (my cousin's family lived quite near my family when we were kids, so we kind of grew up together). If so, it must be something very subtle that a human wouldn't notice, as I am not aware of behaving differently to my cousin than to my closest friends when they visit me (some of whom I have known for many years).

I do know that one of my male cats is very sensitive to my moods, to the point of me often wondering if he is a mind reader!  (it's quite spooky sometimes!) So I have wondered whether the girls sense something is different in me when my cousin visits me.

But your theory of relatives having similar scents is certainly one I am going to think about!


----------



## weebeasties

My partner and I are quiet people and I guess my parents are as well. My partner's parents however are loud and have a tendency to clomp around the house. Still the cats are unfazed. 
It makes sense that the cats would pick up on our emotions when we have visitors. The weird thing about that is my partner and I are usually on edge when her parents visit. They aren't careful about where they step or if the front door is closed. If the cats were picking up on our emotions, they should be more anxious when her parents are around. Strange. 
I guess I should just put this into the "cats are mysterious" category.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Trixie1 said:


> @1CatOverTheLine I do love the wonderful photos you post here and your description of them always brings a smile I agree with MaggieDemi the last one has a very spooky feel about it!!





MaggieDemi said:


> Nice desolation pics, the second one has a rather spooky vibe.


Very kind of you, @Trixie1 and @MaggieDemi - but it's all in the scenery; I just push the little button.

It was certainly a spooky morning here. Our mid-fifties temperatures yesterday, in congress with a precipitous drop in temperatures overnight, and a bit of pre-dawn rainfall as well, gave the view toward the river a dolorous, almost sepulchral feel.










Since then, there's been a snow flurry and a very brief spate of rain which has quite nearly dispensed with the trace of snow. I'd expect either oobleck or a shower of flaming toads to be next up.

As to how bold or retiring cats are in the face of unwanted company, in part I believe it also depends upon the size of the clowder. I have very few guests (of course not; I've eleven cats), and the only one mine see regularly is my veterinarian, to whom they all dash madly when he arrives, hoping that he might have a pocket full of treats. As he always does, their dashing is always repaid, and in return - after having eaten their morsels - they treat him with the sort of taciturn detachment generally reserved for queens greeting plumbers or electricians.
.


----------



## Trixie1

1CatOverTheLine said:


> Very kind of you, @Trixie1 and @MaggieDemi - but it's all in the scenery; I just push the little button.
> 
> Now this really is a spooky photo!!! Can almost imagine a headless horseman riding through!! Beginning to spook myself now!! At least if the Toads do turn up! Lots of entertainment for the Cats!! What a great atmospheric photo!!
> 
> It was certainly a spooky morning here. Our mid-fifties temperatures yesterday, in congress with a precipitous drop in temperatures overnight, and a bit of pre-dawn rainfall as well, gave the view toward the river a dolorous, almost sepulchral feel.
> 
> View attachment 385725
> 
> 
> Since then, there's been a snow flurry and a very brief spate of rain which has quite nearly dispensed with the trace of snow. I'd expect either oobleck or a shower of flaming toads to be next up.
> 
> As to how bold or retiring cats are in the face of unwanted company, in part I believe it also depends upon the size of the clowder. I have very few guests (of course not; I've eleven cats), and the only one mine see regularly is my veterinarian, to whom they all dash madly when he arrives, hoping that he might have a pocket full of treats. As he always does, their dashing is always repaid, and in return - after having eaten their morsels - they treat him with the sort of taciturn detachment generally reserved for queens greeting plumbers or electricians.
> .


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Trixie1 --Yeah, I can't say I paid much attention to trees & nature before I met this group of friends. It's kind of like seeing the world through a different set of eyes. 

@weebeasties --My cats don't discriminate, they are terrified of everyone that doesn't live in the house, even my brothers. But they are former ferals… You could put a sign on the front door the next time your parents come to visit, saying Don't Let The Cats Out. Trust me, it works. 

@chillminx --You could be right about our cats sensing our moods when visitors come over. I know I tense up, just dreading how bad they are going to freak out. I will try to be more calm next time. That's my New Years Resolution anyway, to be calmer this year. 

@1CatOverTheLine --I remember that word "Sepulchral" from English class! I didn't remember what it meant, so had to Google it. I agree, that photo is very gloomy, dismal, funereal, melancholy, and mournful.


----------



## raysmyheart

1CatOverTheLine said:


> Very kind of you, @Trixie1 and @MaggieDemi - but it's all in the scenery; I just push the little button.
> 
> It was certainly a spooky morning here. Our mid-fifties temperatures yesterday, in congress with a precipitous drop in temperatures overnight, and a bit of pre-dawn rainfall as well, gave the view toward the river a dolorous, almost sepulchral feel.
> 
> View attachment 385725
> 
> 
> Since then, there's been a snow flurry and a very brief spate of rain which has quite nearly dispensed with the trace of snow. I'd expect either oobleck or a shower of flaming toads to be next up.
> 
> As to how bold or retiring cats are in the face of unwanted company, in part I believe it also depends upon the size of the clowder. I have very few guests (of course not; I've eleven cats), and the only one mine see regularly is my veterinarian, to whom they all dash madly when he arrives, hoping that he might have a pocket full of treats. As he always does, their dashing is always repaid, and in return - after having eaten their morsels - they treat him with the sort of taciturn detachment generally reserved for queens greeting plumbers or electricians.
> .


This awesome photo really captures so well a feeling of mystery and magic @1CatOverTheLine .


----------



## raysmyheart

Hello, Friends! Wishing everyone a very good Sunday.

Just some of the photos I took last week.

A very festive Speedy -









A brief walk from my house - a very festive light display -









Be well, all and thank you for the great posts, from @raysmyheart and Speedy


----------



## weebeasties

I had a rather trying day at work yesterday. It seems most workdays are like that anymore. I wish I had gone to college so I would be qualified to do something other than manual labor. There was always something holding me back but to be honest, it was mostly my own fear. Now I feel I am too old for school but my body is breaking down and I don't know how long I can continue doing this physically demanding work.

I was driving home feeling...defeated.

As I was pulling into the drive of the house, I looked over at our fence. A storm had knocked a tree over on our privacy fence last year. We haven't been able to fix it yet, so there are two bent and broken panels that are almost touching the ground. What I saw peeking out from underneath them were azalea blooms. I didn't know that it was still alive! That tiny little bush had blossomed despite neglect. No watering, no fertilizing, no sun, and the weight of the fence bearing down on it. And yet it bloomed.

It was uplifting. A line from a book has been repeating itself in my head. "All things strive." 

It may be quixotic, but perhaps I should go to school. I may be too old, but I should at least try. Maybe I can still bloom.


----------



## SbanR

Wishing you strength and success in your ventures @weebeasties . Good luck and good health for 2019


----------



## Trixie1

There is no doubt at all @weebeasties that you can still bloom and thrive Why not look into evening classes or a course that can help with a new Job! It's never too late! Also sending strength and best wishes to you for a healthy and happy 2019, hope your hand is a whole lot betterx


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Trixie1 said:


> There is no doubt at all @weebeasties that you can still bloom and thrive Why not look into evening classes or a course that can help with a new Job! It's never too late! Also sending strength and best wishes to you for a healthy and happy 2019, hope your hand is a whole lot betterx


@weebeasties - I've no strength to send you since - having a Snowshoe - I need all of mine, but @Trixie1 is absolutely right - it's _never_ too late to go back to school. Beyond that, it's never too late to learn anything you wish to, nor too late to develop new skills of your own accord. The internet is a vast resource, and I'm actually given to understand that there's more to it than cat memes and porn!

Once more, a trace of snow overnight where by sunset yesterday, our snow cover was again down to nothing:










@Shane Kent - To that lovely woman in your Life - the above: not bad for a 117 year old lens, eh? [120 mm ƒ4.5 Voigtländer und Sohn, on a recessed lens board; 8 x 10 Linhof Jubilee, with a 4 x 5 non-scanning digital back - ƒ22 for about 12 seconds].

Pretty even as a reflexion in one of the west-facing windows in fact:










And so we're come to the penultimate day of 2018; it wasn't quite what the Foreign Policy Association predicted fifty years ago, eh?

Remember to keep your pets safe on New Year's Eve - and every day.
.


----------



## SbanR

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @weebeasties - I've no strength to send you since - having a Snowshoe - I need all of mine, but @Trixie1 is absolutely right - it's _never_ too late to go back to school. Beyond that, it's never too late to learn anything you wish to, nor too late to develop new skills of your own accord. The internet is a vast resource, and I'm actually given to understand that there's more to it than cat memes and porn!
> 
> Once more, a trace of snow overnight where by sunset yesterday, our snow cover was again down to nothing:
> 
> View attachment 385889
> 
> 
> @Shane Kent - To that lovely woman in your Life - the above: not bad for a 117 year old lens, eh? [120 mm ƒ4.5 Voigtländer und Sohn, on a recessed lens board; 8 x 10 Linhof Jubilee, with a 4 x 5 non-scanning digital back - ƒ22 for about 12 seconds].
> 
> Pretty even as a reflexion in one of the west-facing windows in fact:
> 
> View attachment 385891
> 
> 
> And so we're come to the penultimate day of 2018; it wasn't quite what the Foreign Policy Association predicted fifty years ago, eh?
> 
> Remember to keep your pets safe on New Year's Eve - and every day.
> .


That's a lovely photo; what a difference from that creepy one this morning


----------



## Trixie1

@1CatOverTheLine Love the sunset photo! And the reflection on the stain glassed window! Just goes to show it's not the camera but the person behind the camara that can take a fab photo! Yes, agree with SbanR a lot different then the spooky one this morning!!

@raysmyheart Lovely to see festive speedy relaxing and the Christmas lights are fab!!

@MaggieDemi I've always loved nature. Growing up in Central London Where there are very few trees!! Or anything green for that matter!! But some beautiful parks which I appreciated very much


----------



## weebeasties

@1CatOverTheLine 
Oh my that sunset photo! It looks like a phoenix rising! (Or is it just my improved outlook making me see symbols of renewal?) Still, I think seeing a phoenix at the cusp of a new year is quite fitting!

Thank you everyone for your encouragement! There is a community college somewhat close to me. I will soon be making a call to them. I have no idea what I'm doing so hopefully they will have someone equivalent to a high school guidance counselor who will patiently answer my questions and explain the things I don't know enough to ask.
This will be a whole new world for me. I'm terrified and excited at the same time...and hopeful. Definitely hopeful.


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties that's great news!!New Year a fresh new outlook!! If I where you I would check out their website first to see what part time courses they do, see if you see anything of interest to you and write down any questions that you may have. Exciting times ahead that I'm sure can be of great benefit to you. And you'll be just fine!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@raysmyheart --Great pics. I'm really going to miss using that word "festive" when Xmas and New Years are over. 



weebeasties said:


> That tiny little bush had blossomed despite neglect. No watering, no fertilizing, no sun, and the weight of the fence bearing down on it. And yet it bloomed.


That was really poetic. I can so relate to this metaphor. I hope you have enough water, fertilizer, and sun from now on so you can bloom and make all your dreams come true. 

@Trixie1 --The only thing I know about London is what I see in the Masterpiece Theatre movies on PBS. Maybe someday I'll make it over there, either in this life or the next...

@1CatOverTheLine --Love the fiery sunset. Like fire lighting up the darkness.


----------



## Jcatbird

@webeasties I think it could be a combination. Some of my family scare my cats! One family member has a natural cat vibe that brings even the most skittish out. My Dad is one they run from. I think they definitely know the relations and the relationship. They pick up on our emotions and the scent but one can over ride the other. Most vanish for company but true cat people are accepted. The other funny thing I notice is that if a person is scared of cats, they all come out! Are they trying to help them overcome their fear, feeling safer, or just jokers giving the new guy a hard time?!?!? Lol I do think a couple like to play tricks on people. A bit of mischief?

@Citruspips If you can get the trip over, I think we would have a grand time. The ease is beautiful country. I'd be glad to host your tour! Of course , there might be a few cats included!
















I have an update for all here on the warrior cat, BJ! My great and fierce fellow decided to take a stroll around the living room to greet a few other cats.

BJ leaves his safe haven carrier.








Looking at Mom for approval. Given!








Waiting for cats to approach.








Next to an average sized kitty , he is a bit of a giant!








He was happy to be accepted by the others.








It made him give Mom a snuggle.








Totally relaxed he rolled on the floor and watched as the others moved around the room.








The warrior cat has found his family.

Upon seeing his large size today, a friend was a bit struck that I had shut myself in a room with this cat in his first moments inside as an engaged feral. I think you can see it in him here though. He is a huge kitty with a huge heart. I was never at risk with my gentle giant.

Greetings and beautiful skies to everyone.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Beautiful dear BJ. Do any of the other kittys still remember him?


----------



## chillminx

@raysmyheart - your Speedy is gorgeous - such beautiful markings!


----------



## Trixie1

@Jcatbird BJ is absolutely gorgeous!! A gentle giant by the sounds of it. Glad he's joined his family


----------



## weebeasties

@Jcatbird 
So wonderful to see BJ so comfortable! I'm sure he will enjoy his "retirement" and be happy in his new role as a pampered house cat. Happy new year!


----------



## Shane Kent

It is a short work day for me I hope everyone is having a great day / evening. Soon to be a Happy New Year.

Molly ventured out of her room this morning. One room over into our bedroom. She spent a few minutes exploring. Last night I put Molly in my zip up hoodie, walked around the house and sat in the TV room with her for a bit. Baby steps for my little BB 

I have to wrap things up at work, be back online a bit later. Will try to get some photos to share. Bye for now and if I don't see you online later Happy New Year.


----------



## Trixie1

Hi All from across the pond! Well! Not long now until we welcome in the New Year!! I'd like to wish you all a Very Happy, Healthy and prosperous 2019!! For both you and your kitties Lots of Love from Sam and me Xxx


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --I know I shouldn't pick favorites, but BJ is definitely my favorite. He reminds me of Demi.
You know with my huge long list of fears, feral cats have never been one of them. Even when I was a child and would see them on the edge of the woods and try to sneak them food, I knew that they were/are just scared cats. I'm not afraid of cats. 

@Shane Kent --That's exciting about Molly exploring the house, can't wait to see pics. I hope you, Karen, and the furkids have a wonderfully Happy New Year. 

@Foxxycat , @1CatOverTheLine , @Shane Kent , @Jcatbird , @dustydiamond1 , @weebeasties , @raysmyheart , @Trixie1 , @SbanR , @huckybuck , @mightyboosh , @Citruspips , @TommyB (and Thea), and everybody else--
Happy New Year Everybody!


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird Love the photos of BJ. His cute black nose and such a big kitty, he is like a bear-cat. Found another cat music box today


----------



## chillminx

A very Happy New Year to everyone, on both sides of the 'pond' that joins us rather than separates us! xx


----------



## Shane Kent

A cute Molly photo. I got the bowl last week


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> A cute Molly photo. I got the bowl last week
> 
> View attachment 386125


Great photo of Molly looking as lovely as ever!! Perfect bowl for her too!!


----------



## SbanR

@Jcatbird that blurred photo of BJ snuggling up to you melted my heart:Kiss. A gentle giant indeed. Sounds like he has a back story?


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

chillminx said:


> A very Happy New Year to everyone, on both sides of the 'pond' that joins us rather than separates us!


@chillminx - Good grief - and here I thought that we were all stuck together with cat hair!

Nothing to report for the New Year's Eve sunset here; it had just begun raining when I reached the low bank, and a faint tinge of pink was all that remained of a lackluster sky.










A very happy new year's morning to those across the pond, and a safe new year's eve to those on this side. May 2019 bring you everything you need and want in Life, and if you end up with _more_ than you need, SEND IT HERE!
.


----------



## chillminx

Uh-oh! Noisy fireworks outside already and it's not even midnight yet!!


----------



## huckybuck

chillminx said:


> Uh-oh! Noisy fireworks outside already and it's not even midnight yet!!


Ours started at 8pm!!!
We have a few Russians in the village who try to out do one another - usually after the main fireworks take place - so expecting a barrage at about 2 in the morning again!


----------



## huckybuck

Happy New Year to all our lovely new "overseas" members. It's been great to have you join us and look forward to getting to know you all more in the coming year.


----------



## SbanR

chillminx said:


> Uh-oh! Noisy fireworks outside already and it's not even midnight yet!!


It started a while ago here; Ollie immediately went to the window to get a good look


----------



## Trixie1

Fireworks going off here now!! Sam’s gone upstairs under the bed!! I’ve Put the radio on he’s listening to classical it does seem to calm him down


----------



## Puddy2shoes

weebeasties said:


> There is something that I have been curious about for years and was reminded about recently.
> Whenever someone visits our home, the cats go into hiding. Well, all of them except for Keith, Mr. Sociable, who will get under their feet, beg for bites of whatever they are eating, and jump in laps so they can admire him up close. Anyway, all the rest hide until the "intruders" leave.
> The same was true for our original cats many years ago. EXCEPT for my and my partner's parents. When our parents would visit, the cats were completely unperturbed, going about their business as usual.
> It's not like they were used to our parents. They usually only stopped by for a few hours a couple of times a year. And neither of our parents were especially fond of cats.
> My theory is that in some way we smell like our parents. To the cats, anyway. Maybe cats can smell that we are related so that meant our parents were safe to be around? I know that sounds weird, but it was the only explanation I could think of.
> Anybody else have this happen with their cats? Or a better theory than my goofy one?


Hi there weebeasties and everyone on this thread, Happy New Year to you all, weebeasties, sometimes there seems to be no answer as to why cats, and other animals, take to one person and not another, is it possible that animals see auras around us and use their knowledge/instincts and judge us accordingly, it's just a thought but I have wondered about this before...


----------



## buffie

*Happy New year to all across the pond...............










Translation available on request *​


----------



## MaggieDemi

@buffie --Cute poem, but I might need a translation on the moose line.  Happy New Year!

@Trixie1 --Sorry that Sam got scared by the fireworks. I don't think we have fireworks here at New Years, usually just 4th of July and it's a nightmare for Demi & Maggie.

@Shane Kent --Beautiful music box, I love the dress. I actually know the song this time! My Favorite Things from The Sound of Music. 
Molly's new bowl is perfect with the self portrait on the front. 



chillminx said:


> on both sides of the 'pond' that joins us rather than separates us


That was a really sweet way of putting it, I think I teared up a bit. 

@1CatOverTheLine --That purple & pink is just as pretty as the fiery sunset I think. You can even see the colors reflected in the water...
I was going to say the same thing-- I hope everybody has everything they want & need in the New Year. :Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent True that music boxes are one of my favorite things, along with "Whiskers on kittens!" That's a very sweet one! A great way to celebrate the new year.

@buffie Thank you! I love that!



dustydiamond1 said:


> Beautiful dear BJ. Do any of the other kittys still remember him?


BJ is remembered! His last wife, Flowers still tries to stay close to him. He stuck by her through the worst of times. Others greet him too but she is most bonded to him. Before I started letting him out to get acquainted she kept him company.










SbanR said:


> @Jcatbird that blurred photo of BJ snuggling up to you melted my heart:Kiss. A gentle giant indeed. Sounds like he has a back story?


BJ does have quite a back story. He was a feral in the woods by my home. Although I often tried to catch him he remained elusive. There were over 100 feral or dumped kitties in the swamp here. They were all at great risk from some bad people as well as predators. It was a race against time. Rescuing alone made it difficult for me to guard them as I worked to bring them in. BJ became my helper. He protected the colony. Besides leading the females and babies deep into the swamp whenever there was a threat, he chased off dogs and other predators when needed. I saw him do battle with more than one ,which is why I call him the "Warrior Cat." He also began to observe me from a distance. At some point he must have come to understand that I was not a risk but a friend. He started alerting me to the human threats. Finally I had brought in all but one female and BJ. BJ managed to eat from the traps I set without tripping them to close. I caught buzzards but not him! Once I brought in the last female he started letting me approach him. I fed him and sat in the edge of the woods with him. I talked to him and tried to get him to come onto my property for quite awhile. Finally one evening, just after dark, he followed me all the way home. I opened my back door and sat down with a plate of food. He laid down just outside the door but would not enter in spite of being surrounded by raccoons and a large opossum. I was afraid he would be hurt but he remained still. It occurred to me to turn my back to him. I just waited. Suddenly he appeared next to me. I felt him bump my elbow. He began to eat so I reached behind me and pushed the door shut. I was actually online with many of our friends here when this happened. Although I had shut myself in a room with a very upset feral, he did me no harm. That was October 20th. The Warrior cat decided to trust me. He had guarded all the others and did not come in until they were all safe. He is my hero cat. I am amazed that such a large and wild Tom has become my gentle giant. Many of my photos of him are not much more than a blur. He still moves quickly and is often nervous but he is filled with love and affection. After coming inside he began to guard me as well. Any sound from outside causes him to call me. The gentle giant is also ,still my Warrior Cat.

He looks at me as though he is telling me something.








As a large kitty, an affectionate head bump to my face covers me entirely! 








Snuggling in my lap.








Two ferals in my lap as the new year comes in. BJ and wife, Flowers.








@MaggieDemi @Trixie1 @1CatOverTheLine @huckybuck and all the others here, new friends and old, I wish everybody and every kitty a Happy New Year filled with all the love and happiness the kitties of the past year have shown to me. From Banjo, Whistle, BJ, Flowers, FourPrime, Cally, Bonjure, Mackie, Smokey, Thrasher, Alley, Mountain, Goldie, Blue....... well, all of us,  may the new year bring wonderful days to each and every one of you!


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird Happy Mew Year


----------



## raysmyheart

Thank you, all, for the warm New Year's Wishes! Speedy and I wish all our Friends across the pond and here, also, a happy, healthy and Blessed New Year, 2019.







:Cat Happy 2019, everyone! Are there any New Year treats? Love, Speedy.


----------



## Jcatbird

Happy Mew Year to you too! From all of us!


----------



## raysmyheart

Jcatbird said:


> Happy Mew Year to you too! From all of us!
> View attachment 386192


Oh, that's an adorable photo @Jcatbird ! A Happy MEW :Cat Year! to you!


----------



## SbanR

Jcatbird said:


> @Shane Kent True that music boxes are one of my favorite things, along with "Whiskers on kittens!" That's a very sweet one! A great way to celebrate the new year.
> 
> @buffie Thank you! I love that!
> 
> BJ is remembered! His last wife, Flowers still tries to stay close to him. He stuck by her through the worst of times. Others greet him too but she is most bonded to him. Before I started letting him out to get acquainted she kept him company.
> View attachment 386149
> 
> 
> BJ does have quite a back story. He was a feral in the woods by my home. Although I often tried to catch him he remained elusive. There were over 100 feral or dumped kitties in the swamp here. They were all at great risk from some bad people as well as predators. It was a race against time. Rescuing alone made it difficult for me to guard them as I worked to bring them in. BJ became my helper. He protected the colony. Besides leading the females and babies deep into the swamp whenever there was a threat, he chased off dogs and other predators when needed. I saw him do battle with more than one ,which is why I call him the "Warrior Cat." He also began to observe me from a distance. At some point he must have come to understand that I was not a risk but a friend. He started alerting me to the human threats. Finally I had brought in all but one female and BJ. BJ managed to eat from the traps I set without tripping them to close. I caught buzzards but not him! Once I brought in the last female he started letting me approach him. I fed him and sat in the edge of the woods with him. I talked to him and tried to get him to come onto my property for quite awhile. Finally one evening, just after dark, he followed me all the way home. I opened my back door and sat down with a plate of food. He laid down just outside the door but would not enter in spite of being surrounded by raccoons and a large opossum. I was afraid he would be hurt but he remained still. It occurred to me to turn my back to him. I just waited. Suddenly he appeared next to me. I felt him bump my elbow. He began to eat so I reached behind me and pushed the door shut. I was actually online with many of our friends here when this happened. Although I had shut myself in a room with a very upset feral, he did me no harm. That was October 20th. The Warrior cat decided to trust me. He had guarded all the others and did not come in until they were all safe. He is my hero cat. I am amazed that such a large and wild Tom has become my gentle giant. Many of my photos of him are not much more than a blur. He still moves quickly and is often nervous but he is filled with love and affection. After coming inside he began to guard me as well. Any sound from outside causes him to call me. The gentle giant is also ,still my Warrior Cat.
> 
> He looks at me as though he is telling me something.
> View attachment 386152
> 
> As a large kitty, an affectionate head bump to my face covers me entirely!
> View attachment 386153
> 
> Snuggling in my lap.
> View attachment 386154
> 
> Two ferals in my lap as the new year comes in. BJ and wife, Flowers.
> View attachment 386155
> 
> @MaggieDemi @Trixie1 @1CatOverTheLine @huckybuck and all the others here, new friends and old, I wish everybody and every kitty a Happy New Year filled with all the love and happiness the kitties of the past year have shown to me. From Banjo, Whistle, BJ, Flowers, FourPrime, Cally, Bonjure, Mackie, Smokey, Thrasher, Alley, Mountain, Goldie, Blue....... well, all of us,  may the new year bring wonderful days to each and every one of you!


Truly a heart warming story; BJ is such a beautiful softie:Kiss but a fearsome defender when needed

A very happy New year to all friends, old and new, held together by cat hair. May you have good health and happiness.


----------



## SbanR

Jcatbird said:


> Happy Mew Year to you too! From all of us!
> View attachment 386192


Who is this beautiful baby?:Kiss


----------



## Jcatbird

@SbanR That is my latest rescue. A 16 week old dumped baby I found named FourPrime. She is the 102 nd kitty I have rescued this year. @1CatOverTheLine actually realized that four prime numbers equaled 102 and since she is a Prime example of a sweetheart of a kitten, the name was Purrfect! She is all love and purrs. A real snuggler. I love it that she seems to be smiling now that she is safe, warm, fed and loved. She's even starting to play again. She has already been to the vet and has tested as healthy! A great ending to the year!


----------



## SbanR

Jcatbird said:


> @SbanR That is my latest rescue. A 16 week old dumped baby I found named FourPrime. She is the 102 nd kitty I have rescued this year. @1CatOverTheLine actually realized that four prime numbers equaled 102 and since she is a Prime example of a sweetheart of a kitten, the name was Purrfect! She is all love and purrs. A real snuggler. I love it that she seems to be smiling now that she is safe, warm, fed and loved. She's even starting to play again. She has already been to the vet and has tested as healthy! A great ending to the year!


Oh, that's the friendly, purry, beautiful baby you found waiting at your door. Grown even prettier:Kiss
Tabbys are my all time favourite


----------



## Trixie1

@Jcatbird What a truly amazing story of the wonderful BJ aptly named "Warrior Cat" he really is quite special More lovely photos of him and his family & FourPrime absolutely adorable too


----------



## buffie

MaggieDemi said:


> @buffie --Cute poem, but I might need a translation on the moose line.  Happy New Year!
> 
> . :Cat


@MaggieDemi

"May a moose ne're leave yer girnal
Wi' a tear drap in his e'e"
Translation...........

May a mouse never leave your storage chest with a teardrop in his eye,
basically the line means may you always have enough food to eat.


----------



## Trixie1

@buffie I must admit I was trying to figure out what this part of the poem meant too Must remember this for next year!!

@MaggieDemi Thank you Sam is back to his usual mischief making self today, all is forgotten!


----------



## raysmyheart

chillminx said:


> @raysmyheart - your Speedy is gorgeous - such beautiful markings!


@chillminx Speedy sends you a big Thank you and is tickled pink to see your happy words!:Cat

@Jcatbird Four Prime is a most wonderful, fitting name for the 102nd kitty that has come to you last year! @1CatOverTheLine that is a unique but very fitting, beautiful name you have thought of for a cat that is indeed a Prime example of a sweetheart kitty.

*Speedy & @raysmyheart send our wishes for you, Friends - A Happy, Healthy, Safe, Peaceful New Year's Day wished for you.






*








HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@buffie --Thanks for the translation. I never would have guessed what it meant, even if I read it 50 times, which I admit I did. 

@Jcatbird --Good catch on the "Whiskers on Kittens" line in that song! I'm a little slow, but yeah it's very fitting for the cat music box...That's a precious photo of both BJ & Flowers on your lap...I hope your New Year is Wonder-Filled too. 

@Shane Kent --Demi & Maggie just asked me to send a Happy Mew Year to your gang over in Canada too. :Cat

@raysmyheart --Thank you for the wishes, and I hope the same for you & Speedy- Health, Happiness, and Blessings. (and treats) 

@1CatOverTheLine --I agree with the others, you really outdid yourself with FourPrime's name. That one will be hard to top, very unique.


----------



## buffie

MaggieDemi said:


> @buffie --*Thanks for the translation. I never would have guessed what it meant, even if I read it 50 times, which I admit I did. *
> 
> @Jcatbird --Good catch on the "Whiskers on Kittens" line in that song! I'm a little slow, but yeah it's very fitting for the cat music box...That's a precious photo of both BJ & Flowers on your lap...I hope your New Year is Wonder-Filled too.
> 
> @Shane Kent --Demi & Maggie just asked me to send a Happy Mew Year to your gang over in Canada too. :Cat
> 
> @raysmyheart --Thank you for the wishes, and I hope the same for you & Speedy- Health, Happiness, and Blessings. (and treats)
> 
> @1CatOverTheLine --I agree with the others, you really outdid yourself with FourPrime's name. That one will be hard to top, very unique.


.............and there in lies the wonder of the Scottish tongue


----------



## Shane Kent

Hope everyone is having a nice New Year's Day


----------



## Trixie1

Oh!! Beautiful Molly. Hope your enjoying your New Years Day too. Looks like she's settling in really well. Lovely to see her today. Sam says Happy New Year to all too


----------



## Shane Kent

@Trixie1 - The cats, Karen and I are all having a great day. Sam is a good looking cat, seems to be very gentle and relaxed like my little buddy Rusty. This is Rusty in the office building I work at.


----------



## Jcatbird

SbanR said:


> Oh, that's the friendly, purry, beautiful baby you found waiting at your door. Grown even prettier:Kiss
> Tabbys are my all time favourite


That's the one! I love the tabby sweeties too! This one has such a smiling face !



Trixie1 said:


> @Jcatbird What a truly amazing story of the wonderful BJ aptly named "Warrior Cat" he really is quite special More lovely photos of him and his family & FourPrime absolutely adorable too


BJ certainly had me impressed as I watched him in action. It's hard to believe he is really a big lover now! I always thought he might try to eat me! Lol



raysmyheart said:


> @chillminx Speedy sends you a big Thank you and is tickled pink to see your happy words!:Cat
> 
> @Jcatbird Four Prime is a most wonderful, fitting name for the 102nd kitty that has come to you last year! @1CatOverTheLine that is a unique but very fitting, beautiful name you have thought of for a cat that is indeed a Prime example of a sweetheart kitty.
> That was a unique idea! I'm glad you like it too. When it was suggested, it just seemed to fit her. Hello to you and Speedy fromus all! I hope your day is going very well.
> 
> @MaggieDemi I agree! That is a good song choice for a music box. Hoping you and the kitties are well!
> 
> @Shane Kent Very glad you, Karen and the cats are having a great start in this new year! Rusty looks like it's a good day at work too! Sending greetings to you from all of us!


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Oh Jcatbird, your story of Warrior Cat and all those other poor souls you so lovingly rescued, it will never cease to amaze me and touch my heart, I feel grief at the thought of them being out there and the danger they faced from all sides, and I also feel grief thinking of you rescuing them, but it’s a different sort of grief, a humbling grief, a grief with gratitude that people like you and others who go above and beyond to do their best to bring some kindness to so many poor creatures that suffer such cruelty at the hands of our human ‘civilisation’...thankyou so much from the bottom of my heart to you and everyone who do what you do, wherever you are xx


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

buffie said:


> .............and there in lies the wonder of the Scottish tongue


@buffie - Aye - though many of us have wished it was Rose Leslie.



Trixie1 said:


> Oh!! Beautiful Molly. Hope your enjoying your New Years Day too. Looks like she's settling in really well. Lovely to see her today. Sam says Happy New Year to all too
> View attachment 386337


@Trixie1 - Sam seems none the worse for wear over your neighbours' New Year's fireworks. Sam surely is an handsome lad - and I _still_ can't get over his resemblance to my late Noodles.



Jcatbird said:


> BJ certainly had me impressed as I watched him in action. It's hard to believe he is really a big lover now! I always thought he might try to eat me! Lol


@Jcatbird - Told ya so.





Shane Kent said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice New Year's Day
> 
> View attachment 386316


@Shane Kent - Trixie's right, you know - Molly seems already quite familiar with the concept. "MINE!"



I'm so glad that she's settling in easily, and so very happy that you found her in the nick of time. That surely was a long three days, however.

Here's the first sunset of the new year here - more a glow than a proper sunset, though the real glow comes from within, and eleven kitties wishing everyone here the very best year possible.










Here's a special shout-out to our newest stateside member, @TommyB - welcome here, Tom; we're happy that you and your Family could join us!
.


----------



## raysmyheart

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @buffie - Aye - though many of us have wished it was Rose Leslie.
> 
> @Trixie1 - Sam seems none the worse for wear over your neighbours' New Year's fireworks. Sam surely is an handsome lad - and I _still_ can't get over his resemblance to my late Noodles.
> 
> @Jcatbird - Told ya so.
> 
> 
> 
> @Shane Kent - Trixie's right, you know - Molly seems already quite familiar with the concept. "MINE!"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that she's settling in easily, and so very happy that you found her in the nick of time. That surely was a long three days, however.
> 
> Here's the first sunset of the new year here - more a glow than a proper sunset, though the real glow comes from within, and eleven kitties wishing everyone here the very best year possible.
> 
> View attachment 386364
> 
> 
> Here's a special shout-out to our newest stateside member, @TommyB - welcome here, Tom; we're happy that you and your Family could join us!
> .


@1CatOverTheLine you get the most gorgeous sunsets where you live! I love the pink glow in the sky! Thank you, also, to your sweet eleven kitties for their New Year wishes, Speedy and @raysmyheart wish the Cats a most happy and healthy New Year in return.:Cat Many more photos of these eleven beautiful cats will also be most welcome during the year ahead.

Welcome @TommyB , Speedy and I are in the States as well and we are glad to see you here in this wonderful forum!







Wishing a good evening to all.


----------



## Shane Kent

@1CatOverTheLine - Beautiful photo, Ottawa is covered with a thin crust of ice and snow today. A rather mild start for January in Ottawa.

Welcome to @TommyB .

I don't know what the heck this is or if it is a part of something but it was at a thrift store so I bought it All three cats are identical.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> @1CatOverTheLine - Beautiful photo, Ottawa is covered with a thin crust of ice and snow today. A rather mild start for January in Ottawa.
> 
> Welcome to @TommyB .
> 
> I don't know what the heck this is or if it is a part of something but it was at a thrift store so I bought it All three cats are identical.
> View attachment 386370


@Shane Kent - Best guess: it's the base from an epergne - a centerpiece with a central bowl and sometimes with vases incorporated as well. The bases are almost always by themselves, since the upper portions were usually glass, and were prone to being knocked off hall tables by cats.
.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Shane Kent said:


> @1CatOverTheLine - Beautiful photo, Ottawa is covered with a thin crust of ice and snow today. A rather mild start for January in Ottawa.
> 
> Welcome to @TommyB .
> 
> I don't know what the heck this is or if it is a part of something but it was at a thrift store so I bought it All three cats are identical.
> View attachment 386370


It's a holder for your Crystal Ball!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@dustydiamond1 --LOL @ crystal ball! 

@Shane Kent --Fab pics of the two furkids and your new crystal ball holder. 



buffie said:


> and there in lies the wonder of the Scottish tongue


I'm sure I would love it read to me in a Scottish, Irish, or British accent. 



Trixie1 said:


> Sam says Happy New Year to all too


Happy New Year Sam, you handsome little guy. :Cat



1CatOverTheLine said:


> though the real glow comes from within, and eleven kitties wishing everyone here the very best year possible.


Awww, I can almost feel that glow through the screen. Happy new year wishes back at the famous Eleven.



raysmyheart said:


> Many more photos of these eleven beautiful cats will also be most welcome during the year ahead


I second that, but I would change that to "during the years ahead" instead of (one) year.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy wishes everyone a Happy Mew Year!


----------



## Jcatbird

@Puddy2shoes Wow! Such a touching post! I must tell you that I did it because they called my heart. I admit that it was a very long year trying to catch so many. Perhaps the following will bring you a smile.

Some days I just felt like crawling in a hole and hiding.








There seemed to be kitties in every nook and cranny.









They kept popping up everywhere I looked!








But just when I was feeling the situation had me licked......








Another called to my heart,....









Or showed up out of the blue......








But before I knew it, they were in my arms...








And filling my life with musical purrs.








I understand what you mean about feeling the grief of their suffering. That is what kept me out in the woods. At least now we can both breathe a sigh of relief, as we know their suffering is done. They are all safe and that brings great comfort. I hope that knowledge eases your grief. 
As for me, I sit here, "across the pond", surrounded by furry, purring blankets of cats. We are under the pines and old oak trees that are draped with great moss tresses. It is here that the kitties and I shall rest.







The deep southern woods here are no longer filled with lost babies. 
Perhaps some day you can come and find us here, enjoying brighter days. Thank you for your kind words. They warmed my heart.








@1CatOverTheLine You did , indeed, tell me so. Lol BJ did not eat me. I am slightly larger than a mouse so he decided to make me his friend.

We send our purrs and greetings out to everyone here! 
@TommyB Welcome to a wonderful place. @Shane Kent The triplet kitties you found are darling. I can envision a glass dish filled with flowers and perhaps a few draped over to tease the kitties! (The ones of metal, not fur.) My Grandmother used to place a large candle in the center of these if the dish was missing. I always thought that was a creative way to continue making the bases useful. Of course, since this base is made of kitties, it is useful just as it is! :Cat


----------



## MaggieDemi

@dustydiamond1 --Look at Gypsy looking all fancy with her paws crossed.  Hope your family is having a good week.



Jcatbird said:


> under the pines and old oak trees that are draped with great moss tresses


You're very poetic today. I also like what you said about cats filling our lives with music, calling to our hearts, and blankets of cats. (maybe blanketing us with love?)...I made some progress with getting Maggie & Demi to sit on my lap. They seem to stay on there longer if I hold them with their heads facing me. If they face away from me, they seem to spring off my lap instantly! So I'll hold them a little bit each day & see if I can get them to enjoy it. 

Have a great rest of the day everybody!


----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi In return, I like what you said. They do blanket us with love! I think if you practice the holding of the kitties, you may get them accustomed to it and enjoying it. I often start mine out by sitting on the floor and putting them in my lap. Something about being closer to the ground seems to make them more tolerant of it. I know it would please you to have your babies are asleep in your lap some day! Good luck.


----------



## huckybuck

dustydiamond1 said:


> Gypsy wishes everyone a Happy Mew Year!
> View attachment 386373


Ooh she's doing Left over Right!!!!!!

I had a poll somewhere....

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/is-your-cat-left-or-right-pawed.428630/#post-1064566545


----------



## weebeasties

MaggieDemi said:


> @dustydiamond1 --Look at Gypsy looking all fancy with her paws crossed.  Hope your family is having a good week.
> 
> You're very poetic today. I also like what you said about cats filling our lives with music, calling to our hearts, and blankets of cats. (maybe blanketing us with love?)...I made some progress with getting Maggie & Demi to sit on my lap. They seem to stay on there longer if I hold them with their heads facing me. If they face away from me, they seem to spring off my lap instantly! So I'll hold them a little bit each day & see if I can get them to enjoy it.
> 
> Have a great rest of the day everybody!


 l
Never give up hope! Spike, though always affectionate, was never a lap kitty. Then one day at around 9 years old she crawled into my lap and discovered she liked it!
So now I have another jockeying for position in my lap. The usual contenders are Keith, Rocky, Buddy, and Spike. They sort of squirm and climb until they are lying on top of one another on my lap. It is some sort of contest (and I don't understand the rules) but apparently the winner is whoever can get closest to my face!
Be careful what you wish for though. A person under a cat pile (in my case, mountain) must have a strong bladder and legs that can withstand going numb. (Mustn't disturb the little darlings)


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> @Trixie1 - The cats, Karen and I are all having a great day. Sam is a good looking cat, seems to be very gentle and relaxed like my little buddy Rusty. This is Rusty in the office building I work at.
> 
> Glad you all had a great day Rusty does remind me of Sam too! I thought this when I saw him in your Avatar for the first time. He's a handsome little chap! Sam is incredibly gentle which really surpirised me at first considering his tough background on the streets! He has a very gentle, loving soul with a touch of mishcievousness!
> 
> View attachment 386354


----------



## TommyB

Happy day two of 2019 everyone. I hope that your new year has started off on a positive note.

Also, thank you for all of the warm welcomes. They were greatly appreciated.

@raysmyheart, have you always lived in the States? I've been here since 2016 and it's just recently started to feel like 'home' to me.

I have scrolled at least 12 pages back and I love all of the pictures that you take, @1CatOverTheLine. They're beautiful.

Did anyone do anything special to celebrate NYE or New Year's Day? I didn't. My wife and I ordered food and ate, then when people started letting off fireworks at around 9, Thea and I went to our gym/training room and tried to drown out that noise with some of ours while Thea continues her kickboxing training. After we got cleaned up we spent the rest of the night cuddled up on the couch with Totty. I uploaded two short videos of that night, so they should be my gallery.

I used to hate to read because all I was allowed to read growing up was stuff about the occult, conspiracy theories, human testing and etc and that can ruin reading for someone as it did for me for a long time. I got injured awhile back and had to have surgery and while homebound I started thumbing through some of the books Thea brought with her when she moved in and read a handful of them. I'm giving reading a chance again as a way to kill time, but I don't know where to start. Is there any authors you'd recommend?

And just because I can, I'm including a picture of Charmin.


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Welcome TommyB, and well, just look at that picture of cuteness, just try saying ‘no’ to that face when being approached with an empty bowl asking for more food...
as for reading, I used to read a lot when I was younger but gradually other things creep into your life and take over your time and energy, slowly though (very slowly) I’m reading the odd book, I love knowledge and learning and i’m more fussy about what I read, novels have gone out of the window, I like animal reiki books and animal communication books, also books on human/forensic psychology, nutrition and cookery too. I enjoy writing as well, short storys, poetry, song lyrics and more....what sort of books did Thea read to you? Maybe a good place to start reading is magazines on a particular topic that interests you or on a particular topic that you’d like to learn or know more about.....it sounds like you both had a lovely New Year, calm, cozy and peaceful...


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --Thanks for the advice. I'll try sitting on the floor first before putting the cats in my lap. It makes sense. 

@weebeasties --Oh, I would love a cat pile on my lap! I hope I don't have to wait 9 years though. 

@TommyB --It sounds like you & Thea, and the furkids had a cozy New Years Eve. For books I love autobiographies and biographies, or anything based on a true story. I find it fascinating to read about how other people live and what they go through. Another book I'm getting back into is the Bible. I kind of got away from it for awhile because as a kid I was beat over the head with it. But there are some great stories in there! I'm reading the one about Solomon now. 

@Trixie1 --My cats have that mischievousness too. Well I like to call it spunk. They just have the funniest little personalities, and they definitely have their own minds & opinions about things. :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

I


huckybuck said:


> Ooh she's doing Left over Right!!!!!!
> 
> I had a poll somewhere....
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/is-your-cat-left-or-right-pawed.428630/#post-1064566545


I have lots of photos with her legs crossed! I'll post to your thread when I g


TommyB said:


> Happy day two of 2019 everyone. I hope that your new year has started off on a positive note.
> 
> Also, thank you for all of the warm welcomes. They were greatly appreciated.
> 
> @raysmyheart, have you always lived in the States? I've been here since 2016 and it's just recently started to feel like 'home' to me.
> 
> I have scrolled at least 12 pages back and I love all of the pictures that you take, @1CatOverTheLine. They're beautiful.
> 
> Did anyone do anything special to celebrate NYE or New Year's Day? I didn't. My wife and I ordered food and ate, then when people started letting off fireworks at around 9, Thea and I went to our gym/training room and tried to drown out that noise with some of ours while Thea continues her kickboxing training. After we got cleaned up we spent the rest of the night cuddled up on the couch with Totty. I uploaded two short videos of that night, so they should be my gallery.
> 
> I used to hate to read because all I was allowed to read growing up was stuff about the occult, conspiracy theories, human testing and etc and that can ruin reading for someone as it did for me for a long time. I got injured awhile back and had to have surgery and while homebound I started thumbing through some of the books Thea brought with her when she moved in and read a handful of them. I'm giving reading a chance again as a way to kill time, but I don't know where to start. Is there any authors you'd recommend?
> 
> And just because I can, I'm including a picture of Charmin.
> View attachment 386492


Oh good Heavens what a sweetheart!
As to reading suggestions, where do I start! I learned to love reading when I was a kid enjoying comic books. Some of my favorite authors are Sir Terry Pratchett who's discworld series is punny, thought provoking, heartstrings tugging, tongue-in-cheek, laugh til you cry, ironically rollicking great time. Mercedes Lackey, her books take you to wonderfilled lands some familiar, some totally unfamiliar but make you wish you could go visit. Her Valdmar novels are my most favorites of hers along with a collection of short stories called 'Dragon's Teeth', all the stories in it are great but it has three excellent short stories of brave and smart spaceship cats named S'Cat and S'Kitty which any cat lover will enjoy even if they don't care for Science Fantasy. I also like the bounty hunter Stephenie Plum series by Janet Evanovich, they are a hoot. I like to re-read favorite books and stories, it's like re-watching movies or old TV shows. I pick up something different every time I visit (read/watch). Hope you will enjoy some of my suggestions.


----------



## weebeasties

dustydiamond1 said:


> I
> 
> I have lots of photos with her legs crossed! I'll post to your thread when I g
> 
> Oh good Heavens what a sweetheart!
> As to reading suggestions, where do I start! I learned to love reading when I was a kid enjoying comic books. Some of my favorite authors are Sir Terry Pratchett who's discworld series is punny, thought provoking, heartstrings tugging, tongue-in-cheek, laugh til you cry, ironically rollicking great time. Mercedes Lackey, her books take you to wonderfilled lands some familiar, some totally unfamiliar but make you wish you could go visit. Her Valdmar novels are my most favorites of hers along with a collection of short stories called 'Dragon's Teeth', all the stories in it are great but it has three excellent short stories of brave and smart spaceship cats named S'Cat and S'Kitty which any cat lover will enjoy even if they don't care for Science Fantasy. I also like the bounty hunter Stephenie Plum series by Janet Evanovich, they are a hoot. I like to re-read favorite books and stories, it's like re-watching movies or old TV shows. I pick up something different every time I visit (read/watch). Hope you will enjoy some of my suggestions.


OMG! I didn't know you were a Terry Pratchett fan! Me too! I'm sure he is well known to many readers on this site, but over here in the States, people say "Terry who?" I always get very excited when I meet a fellow fan.
He was indeed brilliant and probably ruined me for other authors a bit. When he passed, it was not just heartbreaking to lose him. It felt like I had lost many friends because I knew those characters so well. I have never read his last book. The two previous ones were so unlike his former writing - I think the Alzheimer's had really taken hold. So I read and re-read his earlier works.
So @TommyB I too recommend Terry Pratchett. You might want to start with "Guards! Guards!" It is the first book in the city watch sub-series. Sort of a gritty crime drama with a lot of humor and fantasy thrown in.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@dustydiamond1 and @weebeasties --I've never heard of Discworld or Terry Pratchett. I've actually never even read a fantasy book. It's probably subconsciously because I was never allowed to read books or watch movies with magic in them as a kid. I'll have to check it out sometime. Are there any movies based on the books?

Have a great day everyone, stay warm!


----------



## dustydiamond1

MaggieDemi said:


> @dustydiamond1 and @weebeasties --I've never heard of Discworld or Terry Pratchett. I've actually never even read a fantasy book. It's probably subconsciously because I was never allowed to read books or watch movies with magic in them as a kid. I'll have to check it out sometime. Are there any movies based on the books?
> 
> Have a great day everyone, stay warm!


I think they made several movies and/or tv specials of Sir Terrys books in England. I've never gotten to watch any.
You have GOT to check out these authors! (literally and figuratively, most actual ibraries should have them) They can be found online too. Sunny and 40 degrees f here.


----------



## dustydiamond1

weebeasties said:


> OMG! I didn't know you were a Terry Pratchett fan! Me too! I'm sure he is well known to many readers on this site, but over here in the States, people say "Terry who?" I always get very excited when I meet a fellow fan.
> He was indeed brilliant and probably ruined me for other authors a bit. When he passed, it was not just heartbreaking to lose him. It felt like I had lost many friends because I knew those characters so well. I have never read his last book. The two previous ones were so unlike his former writing - I think the Alzheimer's had really taken hold. So I read and re-read his earlier works.
> So @TommyB I too recommend Terry Pratchett. You might want to start with "Guards! Guards!" It is the first book in the city watch sub-series. Sort of a gritty crime drama with a lot of humor and fantasy thrown in.


Yes he ruined me too. I haven't read the last three or so. I don't think I'll ever be ready to read the last one, as long as I don't all my dear longtime friends are alive and well riding around in space on the back of the four elephants and the Great Turtle A'Tuin. I really miss them and Him.


----------



## raysmyheart

Hello, Friends!:Cat

I have some catching up to do here with all the super posts, I am glad to see everyone here!



Jcatbird said:


> @MaggieDemi In return, I like what you said. They do blanket us with love! I think if you practice the holding of the kitties, you may get them accustomed to it and enjoying it. I often start mine out by sitting on the floor and putting them in my lap. Something about being closer to the ground seems to make them more tolerant of it. I know it would please you to have your babies are asleep in your lap some day! Good luck.


I definitely agree @Jcatbird , something about being on the floor, spending time with a Cat, sitting with them on the floor ...I have noticed when I sit or lie on the floor with Speedy (my poor knees) she becomes very playful and is happiest playing games with me like that, with me closer to the ground. I definitely think there is something to this.

@TommyB , yes, I have always lived in the States, in the Northeast, although after all these years I can't really say I've grown accustomed to cold or snow! The hot Summers are what I really enjoy, although I do find my heart softens for the snow just a little when I see others here post great snow scene :Coldphotos, @1CatOverTheLine and @Shane Kent . Not saying I am looking forward to the snow, just the photos
I am so glad you joined us here @TommyB and I wanted to say I think Charmin is a beautiful cat and looks to be so sweet! Thanks for the great photo.

@huckybuck I am taking note this week of whether my Speedy favors her left paw or her right paw so I can take part in the poll, so far she favors the left!

Speedy and I wish a good evening to all.


----------



## Shane Kent

@TommyB That's one cute little ball of white and gray fluff. Here is a little ginger ball of fluff in exchange. My cat Taz when he was a little kitten 5 years ago.










And here is a sleek little black kitty to balance it all out. A photo of Molly this morning before I left for work.










Hope everyone is having a great day / evening.


----------



## MaggieDemi

dustydiamond1 said:


> all my dear longtime friends are alive and well riding around in space on the back of the four elephants and the Great Turtle A'Tuin


It certainly sounds exciting. I'll check it out, thanks. 

@Shane Kent --Taz sure was a cutie when he was a kitten. Molly is so little! Thanks for sharing the pics. 

@raysmyheart --I can't say that I ever get down on the floor and play with my cats. I never thought of it. It makes sense, I'll give it a try. Thank you for the suggestions...I agree, snow/winter needs to stay in beautiful photographs where it belongs. 

@Foxxycat --I was happy to see you came back. Hope you can stay longer next time. :Cat

Goodnight everybody, sweet dreams.


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Hello, Friends!:Cat
> 
> I have some catching up to do here with all the super posts, I am glad to see everyone here!
> 
> I definitely agree @Jcatbird , something about being on the floor, spending time with a Cat, sitting with them on the floor ...I have noticed when I sit or lie on the floor with Speedy (my poor knees) she becomes very playful and is happiest playing games with me like that, with me closer to the ground. I definitely think there is something to this.
> 
> @TommyB , yes, I have always lived in the States, in the Northeast, although after all these years I can't really say I've grown accustomed to cold or snow! The hot Summers are what I really enjoy, although I do find my heart softens for the snow just a little when I see others here post great snow scene :Coldphotos, @1CatOverTheLine and @Shane Kent . Not saying I am looking forward to the snow, just the photos
> I am so glad you joined us here @TommyB and I wanted to say I think Charmin is a beautiful cat and looks to be so sweet! Thanks for the great photo.
> 
> @huckybuck I am taking note this week of whether my Speedy favors her left paw or her right paw so I can take part in the poll, so far she favors the left!
> 
> Speedy and I wish a good evening to all.
> View attachment 386671
> 
> 
> View attachment 386670


ALERT ALERT ALERT! @raysmyheart! Better head over to Mug Shots, the kids are hatching some sort of a plot! Might be World Domination! The Game's Afoot!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird and @raysmyheart --I got down on the floor with Maggie like you told me to. She looked offended and smacked me, but I sang her a sweet little song about how pretty she is and she rolled over on her back with all 4 paws in the air. Progress? 

Have a good day everybody! :Cat


----------



## raysmyheart

MaggieDemi said:


> @Jcatbird and @raysmyheart --I got down on the floor with Maggie like you told me to. She looked offended and smacked me, but I sang her a sweet little song about how pretty she is and she rolled over on her back with all 4 paws in the air. Progress?
> 
> Have a good day everybody! :Cat


Aah..... @MaggieDemi that is progress, indeed! I hope Maggie didn't use too much force when she swatted you but I do think rolling on her back with 4 paws in the air is just purr-fect! I'm sure the song made her feel good, by any chance did she look anything like this ? -






 I really do agree @MaggieDemi and @Jcatbird that Cats are tickled pink when we get closer to the ground with them. I can almost hear Speedy say, "Really, mum, you're going to play with ME, right down here where I am?" What do others here think?

I think that is super progress @MaggieDemi and these things can't be rushed, at least that's what I believe. :Cat


----------



## weebeasties

I don't get down in the floor as much as I used to (bad knee), but the cats love it when I do. I used to pull an old quilt in the floor and play with them then snuggle down to watch tv. They really enjoyed it.


----------



## Trixie1

@MaggieDemi that's great progress! little steps!! and before you know it she'll be a lap cat! Yes, good sign that she rolled over onto her back too! Definitely helps to be sitting/playing on the floor with her


----------



## TommyB

@Puddy2shoes I have trouble saying no to any of my cats. They have me wrapped around their paws. I think a book on forensic psychology would be interesting and could keep my mind occupied. I'll check out the magazine suggestion too.

@MaggieDemi Back when I read on a regular basis, I enjoyed reading about real life people too. Once upon a time I thought if wresting didn't work out for me that I'd go to school to study forensic science, so books on crime I'm drawn to. I'm not a religious person at all, but I have read the Bible from beginning to end. Are you reading it front to back or jumping around and reading whatever has your interest that day?

@dustydiamond1 I've heard of Terry Pratchett before and the person telling me about it loved the books, so with two recommendations I've got to check it out. Science Fantasy is right up my alley, so I'll check out her work too. I'm sure that I will enjoy your suggestions. All three authors actually, so thanks for the recommendations. 

@weebeasties I'll be sure to get my hands on that one first. Perhaps I'll order it now.

@raysmyheart I was accustomed to snow back home, but in Florida we don't really even get much of a winter. I like traveling, so I enjoy going to places where I can ski. I don't really have time for it, but sometimes we travel to colder areas for shows. Charmin is the sweetest little thing, so are her brothers and sister. It won't be easy adopting those three out, but I can't keep them all.

@Shane Kent The ginger cat is precious and the black cat is a beauty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@weebeasties --Oh good idea, I'll try putting a blanket on the floor. Thank you. 

@raysmyheart --Yes! She looked exactly like that pic. She didn't get me with her claws this time, I'm getting pretty good at dodging them. She seems to love being told she's pretty, but don't we all. 

@Trixie1 --Thanks, I sure do hope she ends up being a lap cat. 

@TommyB --I'm just skipping around. My friend and I were talking about Solomon, I just find him fascinating. He was so wise & wealthy, yet his life went so tragically wrong. I'm reading everything I can find on him-- 1 Kings, Song of Solomon, Ecclesiastes, Proverbs. 
I like true crime too. The book on Ted Bundy by Ann Rule is really good, The Stranger Beside Me.


----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi It May seem strange but I think to the cats, being on the floor is less intimidating to them that having us stand over them. Having her roll over is a huge plus! Just practice it regularly. Hopefully you will end up with a lap kitty! Very exciting to hear.

@raysmyheart I can see that you enjoy being at kitty level too. They are more receptive that way.

@TommyB Charmin is absolutely beautiful. That's a kitten that makes you want to snuggle!

@Shane Kent The Baby Taz picture is precious and Molly is looking especially happy!

I had a nice update to share. A kitten that I rescued and adopted out just over a year ago is all grown up and doing well. I posted her baby picture here before. Her name is Harlequin. Her family tells me she spends much of her time singing.  I thought you all might enjoy seeing her baby pictures and what she looks like now.















Harlequin singing!








If only we could all hear the song!


----------



## Summercat

She is gorgeous @Jcatbird


----------



## Trixie1

@Jcatbird Halequin is absolutlely beautiful, it's lovely to see her as a kitten and now as a happy and healthy adult cat! I wonder what songs she likes to sing!? Great name by the way, suits her


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --It makes sense. I'll practice more on the floor with them today...Thanks for the Harlequin update & pics. She looks so healthy & happy. Demi does something similar at 4am while dancing on top of me. I'm not sure if I would call it singing though. 

@raysmyheart --Have you watched any good classic movies lately? Do you have a certain day that you watch them on?

@Foxxycat --Any new pics of Honeybee? Or a sunrise/sunset? Anything? 

Have a good rest of the day everyone, human & feline. :Cat


----------



## weebeasties

@Jcatbird 
I love seeing those pics of babies and then as grown-ups! Harlequin is adorable. I'm glad you are able to get updates on your rescues. Before I adopted Buddy from the shelter he was in a foster home. I have thought about contacting the shelter to see if they would pass along a picture to his former foster family. Then again, they probably go through so many they may not even remember him. All I know is I am grateful for the care and love they so obviously gave him. He arrived the happiest, most affectionate kitten I have ever met and I believe his foster had a huge role in that. 
Here he is all grown up. (Well, 9 months grown.) Still happy, still affectionate, and occasionally a juvenile delinquent.


----------



## SbanR

@weebeasties I'm sure Buddy's foster mum would love to get a photo and update; it's only been 9 months after all. I still send photos to Jessie's foster mum and I've had her almost 2 years


----------



## MaggieDemi

weebeasties said:


> Here he is all grown up. (Well, 9 months grown.) Still happy, still affectionate, and occasionally a juvenile delinquent.


That's one cute juvenile delinquent. I've got two of those myself. 

It's quiet in here tonight. I guess I'll go read a book. Have a good night everyone, sleep well. :Cat


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties Buddy's lovely look at those big green beautiful eyes!! Must be difficult being a foster parent for these kitties having to hand them over to another family, but at the same time very rewarding They do a wonderful job. I couldn't do it!! I wouldn't be able to let them go!! Must be a great feeling for them to get updates, but sadly not always possible. Sam's a bit of a delinquent too!! And he's approaching middle age!!


----------



## weebeasties

Trixie1 said:


> Sam's a bit of a delinquent too!! And he's approaching middle age!!


Ha! The same could be said of me!


----------



## Trixie1

weebeasties said:


> Ha! The same could be said of me!


Lol! And me too


----------



## MaggieDemi

weebeasties said:


> Ha! The same could be said of me!





Trixie1 said:


> Lol! And me too


I prefer the term Mad Hatter over Delinquent. 

I hope everybody is having a good day!


----------



## Trixie1

@MaggieDemi yes, suppose thats another way of putting it!or just downright nuts!! Hope all having a happy Sunday too


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird Harlequin is a pretty little girl. Taz and Princess Kitty sing on the way to the cottage

I would sooner listen to this


----------



## MaggieDemi

Trixie1 said:


> or just downright nuts!!


All my favorite people are a little nutty. It makes life interesting. 



Shane Kent said:


> I would sooner listen to this


Sweet music box. It goes well with the sleeping kitties in the background. 

Goodnight friends, hope it was a good one. :Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

Summercat said:


> She is gorgeous @Jcatbird


She is to me too. She was difficult to let go of!


Trixie1 said:


> @Jcatbird Halequin is absolutlely beautiful, it's lovely to see her as a kitten and now as a happy and healthy adult cat! I wonder what songs she likes to sing!? Great name by the way, suits her


Since she went to live with a little girl who cherishes her , I expect she might be singing, " I'll be Here." By Steven Curtis Chapman. Seems to fit. M



MaggieDemi said:


> @Jcatbird --It makes sense. I'll practice more on the floor with them today...Thanks for the Harlequin update & pics. She looks so healthy & happy. Demi does something similar at 4am while dancing on top of me. I'm not sure if I would call it singing though.
> 
> Well maggiedemi That made me laugh! I can just picture Demi doing a cat dance on you in the wee hours!
> 
> 
> 
> weebeasties said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Jcatbird
> I love seeing those pics of babies and then as grown-ups! Harlequin is adorable. I'm glad you are able to get updates on your rescues. Before I adopted Buddy from the shelter he was in a foster home. I have thought about contacting the shelter to see if they would pass along a picture to his former foster family. Then again, they probably go through so many they may not even remember him. All I know is I am grateful for the care and love they so obviously gave him. He arrived the happiest, most affectionate kitten I have ever met and I believe his foster had a huge role in that.
> Here he is all grown up. (Well, 9 months grown.) Still happy, still affectionate, and occasionally a juvenile delinquent.
> View attachment 386991
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I do think you should try to send an update! These sorts of things are often posted on rescue websites and the original tescueschas a chance to see it even if the shelter has no recollection. Shelters here post these things and they do keep records. I know that I am always watching with hope to catch a glimpse of any of the babies that have passed through my hands. I raised one baby named Cloud and another foster found this online and forwarded it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was posted to the shelter and from other info that is edited out , I know it was my Cloud. The description alone would have told me so anyway. The acrobat and loving to do parkour! No other kitten ever had more springs in his paws that this one did.
> 
> A feral baby when I got him....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He grew into a bundle of joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He climbed everything long before his siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was heartwarming for me to hear that he is as much loved now as he was with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We never know what a message sent out might mean to someone. It may seem you are ," sending a message in a bottle", but the sea could carry it to be seen by someone. After all, that message went through many channels before it came to me. It made me very happy. I can assure you that a rescuer never forgets a single one of the kitties that comes into our lives. I still go back and look at all the photos I have taken over the years. A lifetime of them. That little note I posted from the adopting family is now part of my scrapbook.
> 
> 
> 
> Shane Kent said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Jcatbird Harlequin is a pretty little girl. Taz and Princess Kitty sing on the way to the cottage
> 
> I would sooner listen to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! I bet they do sing as you travel. I actually found that if I sing to mine in the car they are quiet. It seems to calm them but perhaps they are hoping I will turn on the radio! If I looked, I might find they have their paws covering their ears!
> 
> I love the mirror cat music box. Charming! Those kitties are ," singing a song" and a very sweet one. Harlequin would love that too! Most appropriate!
Click to expand...


----------



## Shane Kent

Good day / afternoon / evening everyone. Ottawa at 6:50 this morning. A very chilly morning here in the Ottawa Valley.










@Jcatbird Karen would likely divorce me if I sang in the car every time we went to the cottage. I think the cats singing would bother her less

@MaggieDemi I am like a kid in a "candy store" when I find cat stuff, especially the music boxes. "Sweet" is the appropriate word


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> I'll be Here." By Steven Curtis Chapman.


Is that the song that goes "I will be here when you feel like being quiet"? I heard that at a wedding once, it was so beautiful. I'll try to find it and put it on my music thread tonight. 

@Shane Kent --What song is playing on that music box with the mirror?

Enjoy your afternoon everyone! :Cat


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

SbanR said:


> I'm sure Buddy's foster mum would love to get a photo and update; it's only been 9 months after all. I still send photos to Jessie's foster mum and I've had her almost 2 years


@SbanR - Good for you! It's wonderful when someone who adopts a cat from a rescuer or from a rescue organisation keeps in touch.



Trixie1 said:


> Sam's a bit of a delinquent too!! And he's approaching middle age!!





weebeasties said:


> Ha! The same could be said of me!


@Trixie1 and @weebeasties - Ahhh... "middle age" - the same could be said of me assuming I live to 130!





MaggieDemi said:


> All my favorite people are a little nutty. It makes life interesting.


@MaggieDemi -

˙ǝɯ ʇnoqɐ ,,ʎʇʇnu,, ƃuᴉɥʇou ʎlǝʇnlosqɐ s,ǝɹǝɥʇ ǝsnɐɔǝq 'uɐɥʇ ǝldoǝd ǝʇᴉɹnoʌɐɟ ɹnoʎ ɟo ǝuo ʇou ɯ,I ʇɐɥʇ ssǝnƃ I



Jcatbird said:


> We never know what a message sent out might mean to someone. It may seem you are ," sending a message in a bottle", but the sea could carry it to be seen by someone. After all, that message went through many channels before it came to me. It made me very happy. I can assure you that a rescuer never forgets a single one of the kitties that comes into our lives. I still go back and look at all the photos I have taken over the years. A lifetime of them. That little note I posted from the adopting family is now part of my scrapbook.


@Jcatbird - Sometimes the memory dims, but the light never goes out completely for the kitties we've placed in Forever Homes. I've twenty-six years of Christmas cards - each with a tiny snapshot - of a day-old kitten found in 1984, who survived against all odds, and who went to a Family in Buffalo at about fifteen weeks of age, and who became, "Angel," a stunning solid blue domestic longhair. She crossed over in January of 2011, a few months short of twenty-seven, and undoubtedly her light brightened everything it shone upon.



Shane Kent said:


> Ottawa at 6:50 this morning. A very chilly morning here in the Ottawa Valley.


@Shane Kent - As always, Shane, a lovely photo. We had your Ribbon-Of-Colour sunrise as our sunset last evening:










Here's a wish to all for a lovely evening, and a reminder that if @ewelsh should offer any of you a delightful lemon tart, to simply say, "no thank you; I just had a slice of pumpkin pie."
.


----------



## Shane Kent

MaggieDemi said:


> @Shane Kent --What song is playing on that music box with the mirror?


I think it is the following song.


----------



## Shane Kent

@1CatOverTheLine - That is a beautifully backlit silhouette. The Sunrises here are travelling back towards the other side of the big tree as the Sun rises a little higher each day.

Hope everyone is having a great day / evening.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --I posted that Steven Curtis Chapman song on my music thread for you. Thanks for reminding me of it. 

@ewelsh --Like I told you, just pop it back in the oven for a few minutes to kill the germs. Then you can serve it with a clear conscience. 



1CatOverTheLine said:


> ˙ǝɯ ʇnoqɐ ,,ʎʇʇnu,, ƃuᴉɥʇou ʎlǝʇnlosqɐ s,ǝɹǝɥʇ ǝsnɐɔǝq 'uɐɥʇ ǝldoǝd ǝʇᴉɹnoʌɐɟ ɹnoʎ ɟo ǝuo ʇou ɯ,I ʇɐɥʇ ssǝnƃ I


Anybody who makes me stand on my head to read their post is definitely on my favorite people list. 

Goodnight everyone, see you tomorrow. :Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

@1CatOverTheLine I would love to have a ribbon of color like yours! If only I could tie that around my hair to tint my dreams!

I really would have to stand on my head to read that if I couldn't read things upside down and backwards anyway. Lol If you turn these phones upside down, the screen turns with you so you can't just flip it over to read that. I'd say there IS something funny about the post! (you made me smile)

The story of kitty,"Angel" really got to me. She must have accompanied my Sarah. Sarah was just two years older herself and she would surely have had the kitties on that path to join her. Her own kitty happens to be an ,almost , solid blue long hair. There must have been two bright lights in the sky just then. We do not forget any of our loves, furry or otherwise.

This is Sarah's girl. An old lady now, I nearly lost her this year ,but two surgeries later ( and Grandmother learning how to give a daily IV at home! Never pictured myself doing that!) she stays to keep me company. Thankfully a light shines from her too. She has cared for every abandoned kitten child that has come to us and she knows how to keep me laughing.









@MaggieDemi Glad you enjoyed that song again. I like it too. I will listen to it again on your music thread.

@Shane Kent "Oh, what a beautiful morning! " It makes me feel like "everything is going my way."  The photo is breathtaking. Thank you for that!
Please don't make Karen leave you for singing to the cats. Terrible idea! You're just going to have to let the cats serenade you on road trips. Perhaps you can convince them to learn to harmonize.

To all our friends , here and elsewhere, may all your dreams be tinted by the light of a beautiful sky.
Good night to all those looking at the stars and good morning to all those greeting a new day!
Another kitty has found a home and been adopted. This is Mittwo


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird Singing to them is a great idea. Me doing it, not so great. I am sure Karen would give me lots of warnings. I think a roll of duct tape on the dashboard would get her point across

Here is a recent photo of the lead vocalist.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --Congrats on Mittwo being adopted!...Here's a cute little development with Maggie. She'll go off by herself for a couple hours, then she'll present herself to me like "Here I am, I'm back, pet me." Then after a few pets "That's enough, don't touch me, Smack." Such a little spitfire. 

@Shane Kent-- Awww, that's a pretty little lead vocalist. 

Enjoy the day everyone. :Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent Ha,ha,ha,ha,ha! Too funny! Beware the duct tape! Maybe you could just play some music for them. 
Where I live, the two things we should always carry are duct tape and WD-40. Wonder if the WD-40 will loosen any duct tape if you get silenced? Lol Perhaps the best idea is to have Karen sing to them. 
Or just grin and enjoy the view out your window.

Notice there is no duct tape on the dash.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird Maybe I could get Kitty and Taz singing lessons. That's a beautiful sky photo, so warm looking Today in Ottawa is white, white with more white.










Congrats on Mittwo and the new home, wishing many happy years in the new home. Meant to add that to my last post but the phone kept ringing. I have to start wrapping my day up, get to go home to the kitties in less than an hour


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent Well, since I have been scrubbing cat stuff all day I'm 70degree weather, the white looks lovely to me! By the weekend I'll be wishing for the seventies again though.
It looks like " the vocalizer" has won a couple of Grammy awards. Silver and gold Grammys!
Thank you and @MaggieDemi for the good wishes for Mittwo.

How are things for everyone across the pond?


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MaggieDemi said:


> Here's a cute little development with Maggie. She'll go off by herself for a couple hours, then she'll present herself to me like "Here I am, I'm back, pet me." Then after a few pets "That's enough, don't touch me, Smack."


@MaggieDemi - That sounds like Clawed-Ya. She'll jump up on the sofa and crush herself up against my leg. Then after a minute of being petted, she'll look at me wild-eyed, and launch herself off like a black fuzzy cannonball.



Jcatbird said:


> @1CatOverTheLine I would love to have a ribbon of color like yours! If only I could tie that around my hair to tint my dreams!


@Jcatbird - Here you go then - certain to give you dreams of one sort or another:










As to Sarah and Angel - Seneca knew. "Non est ad astra mollis e terris via."

@Shane Kent - I almost hesitate to say this, but I had quite nearly fifty degrees here today - Fahrenheit, of course, since fifty degrees Celsius is probably a little warm for January. Or any month, for that matter.
.


----------



## raysmyheart

Good morning and good evening wherever this message finds you now and I hope it does find everyone well.

The sunrise and sunset photos posted most recently are incredibly breathtaking @Shane Kent @1CatOverTheLine and @Jcatbird ! The sky can put on an amazing show! :Joyful

The weather where I am today is extremely dense fog, wasn't I just saying a few pages ago how I have come to love the fog and its mysterious mood? As much as I love the fog now, I decided to stay in tonight because of it. @MaggieDemi this gives me some time to choose to watch another old movie, I just have to decide which one! Possibly, _A Cause For Alarm _starring Loretta Young (1951).

Speedy and I send our best wishes for our Friends here to have a most wonderful day!








Speedy and favorite mouse pal.:Cat


----------



## weebeasties

Sorry in advance for the length of this post, but something rather strange happened and I wanted to share it with you.

Our beloved Isabelle passed away in February of last year.









When she was still with us, one of her favorite things to do was to sit at the window and watch the many dragonflies flit around outside of it. Every evening she would jump to the window, waiting for the show to start.









Because of this, I always associate dragonflies with Isabelle. Back in the beginning of December I found online a memorial keepsake that I thought would be nice to keep with her ashes and picture on our dresser. I ordered it December 1st.









We waited...and waited...and waited for it to arrive. Then a few days ago I spotted some dragonfly string lights and in honor of Isabelle ordered them as well. They would be nice on the patio right outside the window.

To my surprise both of these dragonfly items arrived on the same day despite being ordered over a month apart. My partner and I discussed what a coincidence it was.

The next morning after the arrival I was leaving for work. I leave around 4am so it is still dark. My partner usually carries my lunchbox, walks me to the car and sees me off. That morning I drove away and my partner walked back to the house and glanced over at the patio. She saw Isabelle sitting in the window. She froze and just stared. Her brain said of course it wasn't Isabelle. It actually couldn't be any of our cats because we had recently put insulation board in that window to cut down on drafts. There could not be a cat in the window and yet here she was seeing Isabelle plain as day.

She watched for a couple minutes then approached the window. When she got close, she could see that what she was looking at wasn't a cat, but a very detailed pattern of condensation on the window. As she watched the condensation began to dissipate and the image started to fade. She then thought to run in and grab her phone and got a picture before it was completely gone. I sort of see it, kind of like seeing an image in the clouds. She agrees there isn't much to the photo. That it was very clear a few minutes before. I believe her. Isabelle was too important to us to be foolish or exaggerate.









I know it is all coincidence but I keep thinking how odd the timing was and very weird that the condensation evaporated so quickly. It's nice to think that Isabelle was checking in and showing her approval. The next morning as I was leaving for work we both looked at the window. The weather was similar to the day before. There was no condensation.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@weebeasties --I saw the image right away in the photo! It looks just like Isabelle. That is freaky, but kinda wonderful. 

@raysmyheart -- I agree, fog can be mysterious & romantic as long as you don't have to be out in it....Speedy looks like she is all ready for the movie!

@1CatOverTheLine --Ha, Maggie does this wind up dance to get momentum and then cannonballs across the room. It's a sight to behold for sure. 

Goodnight everyone, sweet dreams.


----------



## raysmyheart

weebeasties said:


> Sorry in advance for the length of this post, but something rather strange happened and I wanted to share it with you.
> 
> Our beloved Isabelle passed away in February of last year.
> View attachment 387458
> 
> 
> When she was still with us, one of her favorite things to do was to sit at the window and watch the many dragonflies flit around outside of it. Every evening she would jump to the window, waiting for the show to start.
> View attachment 387459
> 
> 
> Because of this, I always associate dragonflies with Isabelle. Back in the beginning of December I found online a memorial keepsake that I thought would be nice to keep with her ashes and picture on our dresser. I ordered it December 1st.
> 
> View attachment 387461
> 
> We waited...and waited...and waited for it to arrive. Then a few days ago I spotted some dragonfly string lights and in honor of Isabelle ordered them as well. They would be nice on the patio right outside the window.
> 
> To my surprise both of these dragonfly items arrived on the same day despite being ordered over a month apart. My partner and I discussed what a coincidence it was.
> 
> The next morning after the arrival I was leaving for work. I leave around 4am so it is still dark. My partner usually carries my lunchbox, walks me to the car and sees me off. That morning I drove away and my partner walked back to the house and glanced over at the patio. She saw Isabelle sitting in the window. She froze and just stared. Her brain said of course it wasn't Isabelle. It actually couldn't be any of our cats because we had recently put insulation board in that window to cut down on drafts. There could not be a cat in the window and yet here she was seeing Isabelle plain as day.
> 
> She watched for a couple minutes then approached the window. When she got close, she could see that what she was looking at wasn't a cat, but a very detailed pattern of condensation on the window. As she watched the condensation began to dissipate and the image started to fade. She then thought to run in and grab her phone and got a picture before it was completely gone. I sort of see it, kind of like seeing an image in the clouds. She agrees there isn't much to the photo. That it was very clear a few minutes before. I believe her. Isabelle was too important to us to be foolish or exaggerate.
> View attachment 387463
> 
> 
> I know it is all coincidence but I keep thinking how odd the timing was and very weird that the condensation evaporated so quickly. It's nice to think that Isabelle was checking in and showing her approval. The next morning as I was leaving for work we both looked at the window. The weather was similar to the day before. There was no condensation.


@weebeasties , your account is most wonderful to read here. I believe that the bonds we have in Life with the Cats we are Blessed to share our Lives with do not happen to us by coincidence, that is what I believe. How wonderful that the ornament and lights came the same day, but ordered far apart. I was smiling when I read how Isabelle would go to the window to wait for the dragonfly show. When I look at the photo, I do easily see the silhouette of a cat sitting in the window, I can only imagine how much sharper the image was before it began to dissipate. I know these things can't be explained but I do believe the love we share with the Cats in our Lives is very strong.  Thank you for sharing such a wonderful happening here @weebeasties!


----------



## weebeasties

@raysmyheart
Thank you for your kind words.
I normally look at things with skeptical eyes and feel it was all just a coincidence...probably. After all, we are nearing the anniversary of Isabelle's passing. She is always in our thoughts, but perhaps more so recently. It very well could just be our brains making connections out of common occurrences.
Even though that is probably the case, I WANT to believe she visited us. I find the idea comforting.

Buddy came into our lives just three months after Isabelle died. It was the strangest thing. When he arrived it was as if he had always been here. He acted like he knew us, the other cats, even the layout of our house. Sometimes he will do things that none of the other cats have ever done...except Isabelle.

He isn't her. He's his own unique self. She didn't come back through him or anything like that...but sometimes I feel like she whispers to him. That may sound silly, but it makes me happy. I know she would have liked him. Those two were cut from the same cloth, so to speak. The same mix of affectionate, mischievous, hyperactive adorableness.

So I guess I will take the events the way my heart wants. That she gave us a brief visit to let us know she loves us just as much as we love her.

Thank you, precious girl. We miss you.


----------



## tinydestroyer

Hi everyone! It's so great to see so many old friends on here, and I'm very excited to make some new ones, as well. Looking back through this board, I have a lot to catch up on! Everyone seems so wonderfully kind and friendly.

I live in the U.S. with my two cats, Mog and Lucy, who cause all kinds of adorable mischeif, and a big old fluffy Siberian Husky. 
Mog









Lucy









Mondo









@weebeasties - Glad to see you on here! Your story about Isabelle and the dragonflies just about made my day. I can certainly see her outline in the condensation pattern. It must have been even more striking before the photo! How lovely of her to drop by and send her love after seeing the dragonfly lights and memorial.


----------



## weebeasties

Welcome @tinydestroyer 
Wonderful to see you here! You will like it as everyone here is kind-hearted and friendly.
Mog and Lucy are gorgeous and Mondo appears to be an adorable goofball! 

Glad you joined us and, as always, post lots of pics!


----------



## mightyboosh

@tinydestroyer Mondo looks like he's (?) missing some water to swim in there.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --Hi! I was surprised to see you here. How are things going at the new house? Got any new tree pics? I know the trees look kind of spooky in the winter, but that's okay. Anyway, glad you're here. 

@Shane Kent --You should get one of those Karaoke machines & practice your singing. Then you can serenade Karen when you get good enough at it. Too bad I just thought of that now, you could have asked for one for Xmas. 

@weebeasties --I'm often skeptical about that sort of thing too, but it's probably because my childhood church forbade believing in magical things like that. A world without magic is kind of sad though, isn't it? I say let it in when it comes. 

Have a good day Friends & Furkids. :Cat


----------



## SbanR

tinydestroyer said:


> Hi everyone! It's so great to see so many old friends on here, and I'm very excited to make some new ones, as well. Looking back through this board, I have a lot to catch up on! Everyone seems so wonderfully kind and friendly.
> 
> I live in the U.S. with my two cats, Mog and Lucy, who cause all kinds of adorable mischeif, and a big old fluffy Siberian Husky.
> Mog
> View attachment 387507
> 
> 
> Lucy
> 
> View attachment 387508
> 
> Mondo
> View attachment 387509
> 
> 
> @weebeasties - Glad to see you on here! Your story about Isabelle and the dragonflies just about made my day. I can certainly see her outline in the condensation pattern. It must have been even more striking before the photo! How lovely of her to drop by and send her love after seeing the dragonfly lights and memorial.


Hi and welcome. Hope you enjoy it here
Posting lots of pics is a forum must! Mondo looks a character; I've never seen a dog lie with his legs in that position before


----------



## Trixie1

tinydestroyer said:


> Hi everyone! It's so great to see so many old friends on here, and I'm very excited to make some new ones, as well. Looking back through this board, I have a lot to catch up on! Everyone seems so wonderfully kind and friendly.
> 
> I live in the U.S. with my two cats, Mog and Lucy, who cause all kinds of adorable mischeif, and a big old fluffy Siberian Husky.
> Mog
> View attachment 387507
> 
> 
> Lucy
> 
> View attachment 387508
> 
> Mondo
> View attachment 387509
> 
> 
> @weebeasties - Glad to see you on here! Your story about Isabelle and the dragonflies just about made my day. I can certainly see her outline in the condensation pattern. It must have been even more striking before the photo! How lovely of her to drop by and send her love after seeing the dragonfly lights and memorial.


Hello and Welcome

Mog and Lucy are absolutely gorgeous! And Mondo just a big softie! Hope you enjoy it here.

Have fun!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Trixie1 said:


> Hello and Welcome
> 
> Mog and Lucy are absolutely gorgeous! And Mondo just a big softie! Hope you enjoy it here.
> 
> Have fun!


@Trixie1 - Do not allow yourself to be fooled for even a moment. Look at him - dark body, dark tail, four white paws, white facial markings and blue eyes; Mondo's nothing more than a barking Snowshoe. In fact, he and Moo Shu go to the same psychiatrist.



@tinydestroyer - Good Heavens, are _you_ a sight for sore eyes! Doubtless I speak for all the Yank Invaders when I say that it's wonderful to see that you've found your way here.



weebeasties said:


> It's nice to think that Isabelle was checking in and showing her approval.


@weebeasties - Two words: "mysterious ways."



MaggieDemi said:


> @1CatOverTheLine --Ha, Maggie does this wind up dance to get momentum and then cannonballs across the room. It's a sight to behold for sure.


@MaggieDemi - The Butt-Wiggle Boogie. The foxes make that same move before pouncing on something... a butt-vibration, followed by a wiggle, and then it's launch time - or _lunch_ time.

To all our kind and patient hosts: yet another Yank in your midst, though this one - tinydestroyer - you'll genuinely take a liking to, I suspect. Our numbers are growing here, and soon we shall outnumber you, and will be running 'round hoovering up every extra "u" - leaving you with "flavor" "color" "favor" and "humor." We'll have all you lot wearing sweatpants and scuffs, and eating Big Macs within a fortnight - even that well-known PetForums Fashionista!





















.


----------



## Trixie1

@1CatOverTheLine I love your sense of humor! Well, time for my evening meal here!! I'm off to get a Big Mac, fries and just love the flavor of those banana milk shakes!!


----------



## tinydestroyer

Thanks so much for the welcome @Trixie1 and @SbanR - I will definitely be posting pics! My Husky pal is just a loveable goof, but he sadly, is as @1CatOverTheLine mentioned, a bit nuts. He's a little too handsome for his own good, in traditional Snowshoe-style. As for his positioning in that pic, MondoFish is a registered trademark move on his part. I think rationally, he likes to maximize his surface area on the cool floor. Either that, or he's just part cat. 









@MaggieDemi it's amazing to see you, as well! I took these while out walking today:
















The winter does make them a bit spooky, but I love the way they look in the snow! Thanks for giving me a chance to go out and take some pics before it all melts!

Thanks @1CatOverTheLine for the ringing endorsement, but I couldn't possibly bring myself to blight yet another country with sweatpants and Big Macs - invasion or no. Plus, I like how y'all use that extra "u" in words, and say things like "hoovering." Above all, I appreciate your kindness and hospitality across the pond to the yanks joinging your ranks! Thanks so much for the welcome, everyone!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --Thank you for the beautiful tree pics! Those don't look spooky at all. The top one looks pretty enough to be wallpaper and the second one looks like some type of fruit on the branches. Keep the pics coming please, we've missed them. 

@1CatOverTheLine --I love that, the Butt-Wiggle Boogie. Here I thought Maggie was the only one who did that, but foxes too? Huh...
I guess I'm a true Yank, 'cause I'm wearing sweatpants to bed tonight. 

I'm off to bed to read. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## raysmyheart

Hi @tinydestroyer ! Speedy and I are so happy to see you here in this wonderful forum! :Cat It is great to see your awesome photos, also - thank you!


----------



## Shane Kent

A belated Happy Moo Year to you @tinydestroyer










Four upset cats at my house yesterday. I am fairly certain they were not impressed we ended the car trip at the vet instead of at the cottage. Kitty gave a vet tech a gentle reminder that Kitty is the boss of Princess Kitty. I hope they are in better moods when I get home from work today.


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Shane Kent MOO YEAR! Oh, how I love a good pun. When combined with a ceramic cat pic, things couldn't be better. How I've missed seeing your collection grow! And seeing the lovely lounging family of cats on their comfortable cat furniture. Here's hoping they're in splendid spirits when you return!

@raysmyheart and I'm so glad to see you and dear Speedy over here, as well! I'll have to comb the boards to get my Speedy-pic-fix now that I know you're here!

@MaggieDemi There's nothing wrong in wearing sweatpants to bed! Sorry if I implied as much. I am a bit old-fashioned in my clothing tastes, however, and I am less-than-impressed with our current proclivity to wear sweatpants _everywhere_ and just call them "joggers" like that makes a difference. They're pretty comfy, though, I will say that!


----------



## mightyboosh

1CatOverTheLine said:


> eating Big Macs within a fortnight[/QUOT
> 
> Coincidentally, I've just made a copy of the Big Mac sauce from 'Top Secret Recipes' but Mrs boosh doesn't like it. I thought I'd found her Holy Grail there but no. I think it's OK though.


----------



## Shane Kent

@tinydestroyer There is a cat merchandise thread I have been posting to. Lots of cute stuff in the thread.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...ead-for-slaves.441187/page-40#post-1065332917


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --It's all good. I knew what you meant about the sweatpants, I was just being silly. 

@mightyboosh --Does your wife like Thousand Island salad dressing? Try that, I think it looks & tastes identical to the Big Mac sauce. 

@Shane Kent --I wish you had a video of Princess Kitty telling the vet tech off, I bet that was something to see.  Hopefully they will have forgotten all about it by the time you get home.

Have a good afternoon everybody! :Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi I think Kitty was more pissed off at me than the vet tech "Daddy this isn't the cottage!" She is a good girl though, no puncture wounds just a light "Hey I don't like that!" They have only ever been to the cottage in the cat carriers we have now so I don't think they saw it coming. Everything is back to normal but I bet they are all dreaming of the cottage not realizing the Sun Room has a tarp wrapped around it for the winter. No more view they would be so pissed off, lol.


----------



## raysmyheart

Good morning and Good evening all!

So nice to see Mog, Lucy, and Mondo here @tinydestroyer, I love their photos.

For most of the day today, we had snow squalls and it was quite windy, as well. The snow was coming down _sideways_, you would think there would be accumulation on the ground. Well, about one hour before sunset this evening, the snow moved out and blue skies were seen. the best part is after all those hours of sideways snowing, there is absolutely none that stayed on the ground.







Have a great day, all! from me and Speedy.:Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

Greetings @tinydestroyer and welcome! It's always nice to see familiar cat and doggie faces as well as friends. I am sure you will love exploring all the wonderful forums and threads here. I have felt very welcomed. You'll recognize many old friends here and make lots of new friends. I love the photos!

@Shane Kent That pitcher must portray. rare Dalmatian cat. Mondo isn't the only one with cat genes mixed with doggie genes.

@1CatOverTheLine I thought I would add a bit of humorous colour here with a photo of my "Big MAC" 
He is known for "Big MAC Attacks" upon unopened packages since he thinks all packages contain a gift for him. He opens them with great excitement.

The following photo demonstrates that he would have preferred a good cup of tea over coffee!








Perhaps landscape colour would be more enjoyable.









For those of you who have expressed an interest in the story of BJ, the warrior cat, here is an update.

He allows me to pick him up now and likes it.








He is becoming more playful. I think he was using my hair to see what he might look like if he had some sort or warrior head dress. This would certainly frighten off any predator!  Maybe he just dreams of becoming a domestic long hair.








As a true warrior cat, he still protects his lady love, Flowers.








He continues to remind me that he is still a fierce warrior at heart.








Prime sends wishes of sweet dreams to everyone.









@MaggieDemi who is to say where magic comes from? Perhaps above?


----------



## weebeasties

@Jcatbird 
Awww, look at BJ! It does my heart good to see him so happy! Prime's picture portrays perfect contentment as well.

Sam is usually so well behaved, but yesterday a bird outside the window was too tempting to resist. He took a flying leap at the top of the window and his weight ripped the screen from the frame!
Sigh...A trip to Home Depot is in my immediate future.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @1CatOverTheLine you do make me laugh, you have a great way with words. Even if you don't spell them correctly 

#leaveourletterualone #whatdiditdotoyoutodeservebeinghooveredup

I'm off to look at my furry boy some more now. Oscar says hello and welcome to all of our new forum friends from over the seas. He also says he is sorry he is a little blurry, sometimes human mother is just totally useless...the tears in her eyes when she looks at him makes it tricky to focus sometimes.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Mrs Funkin --Your post had me laughing so hard I almost fell out of my chair. Okay, I did fall out of it.  Your furry boy is cute, and so is his pillow.

@weebeasties --Ah man, sorry that happened! Can you try one of those pet screens? That's what we have.

@raysmyheart --That sideways snow sure sounds interesting. Did you get a pic?

@Shane Kent --Yeah, my cats don't associate their carrier with going to the vet either, they are always shocked. I'm thinking of trying my "excited voice" next time they go to the vet, but it's a long shot, it probably won't work. No cat gets excited for the vet, except maybe FourPrime.

@Jcatbird --I just love that little teddy bear BJ, he is so photogenic...Yeah, the holy spirit seems magical in a way, so I think magic doesn't have to mean something evil like my old church believes. 

Goodnight everyone. Hope you are staying warm & cozy. :Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

Hello @Mrs Funkin That is an adorable photo! The pillow is purrfect ( I can't spell either but I like u!)
Is the pillow painted, printed or needlework? I was wondering if you made it. It looks like Oscar! I can see why you get emotional looking at Oscar. Such a sweet face. We do love our kitties! It's very nice to meet you both!

@Shane Kent I use our cat carriers as houses and beds for the kitties. That way any trip mean they feel like they have their safe little house with them. A bit like a turtle retreating into his shell. Although, as @MaggieDemi pointed of, FourPrime enjoyed going to meet the vet! Kitties are all different!

@weebeasties Very sorry to hear about your screen! A flying cat after a bird? That must have been something to see!

@1CatOverTheLine Isn't it about time for a few kitty pictures? Are they all in hibernation?

@Summercat @Trixie1 and @chillminx 
I hope you all are well! Sending you well wishes and many furry purrs!


----------



## weebeasties

@MaggieDemi 
Great minds think alike! I got something called pet screens that says it is "pet resistant". We shall see if it can withstand what is basically a furry bowling ball hanging from it.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jcatbird said:


> Hello @Mrs Funkin That is an adorable photo! The pillow is purrfect ( I can't spell either but I like u!)
> Is the pillow painted, printed or needlework? I was wondering if you made it. It looks like Oscar! I can see why you get emotional looking at Oscar. Such a sweet face. We do love our kitties! It's very nice to meet you both!
> 
> @Shane Kent I use our cat carriers as houses and beds for the kitties. That way any trip mean they feel like they have their safe little house with them. A bit like a turtle retreating into his shell. Although, as @MaggieDemi pointed of, FourPrime enjoyed going to meet the vet! Kitties are all different!
> 
> @weebeasties Very sorry to hear about your screen! A flying cat after a bird? That must have been something to see!
> 
> @1CatOverTheLine Isn't it about time for a few kitty pictures? Are they all in hibernation?
> 
> @Summercat @Trixie1 and @chillminx
> I hope you all are well! Sending you well wishes and many furry purrs!


It's velvet, "in" the fabric - good old Marks & Spencer (a few of us Cat Chatters have the same one as it was this year's M&S Christmas cat cushion). I bought it because it looks a little like Oscar Woo


----------



## MilleD

1CatOverTheLine said:


> To all our kind and patient hosts: yet another Yank in your midst, though this one - tinydestroyer - you'll genuinely take a liking to, I suspect. Our numbers are growing here, and soon we shall outnumber you, and will be running 'round hoovering up every extra "u" - leaving you with "flavor" "color" "favor" and "humor." We'll have all you lot wearing sweatpants and scuffs, and eating Big Macs within a fortnight - even that well-known PetForums Fashionista!
> 
> View attachment 387563
> View attachment 387563
> View attachment 387563​.


I haven't got long as I have to go puppy sitting - at 8am for crying out loud.

But NOOOOOO, don't steal our Us!!!!!!

I have a recipe for a fat free sauce that tastes just like the Big Mac sauce if anyone wants to give it a try


----------



## SbanR

Jcatbird said:


> Greetings @tinydestroyer and welcome! It's always nice to see familiar cat and doggie faces as well as friends. I am sure you will love exploring all the wonderful forums and threads here. I have felt very welcomed. You'll recognize many old friends here and make lots of new friends. I love the photos!
> 
> @Shane Kent That pitcher must portray. rare Dalmatian cat. Mondo isn't the only one with cat genes mixed with doggie genes.
> 
> @1CatOverTheLine I thought I would add a bit of humorous colour here with a photo of my "Big MAC"
> He is known for "Big MAC Attacks" upon unopened packages since he thinks all packages contain a gift for him. He opens them with great excitement.
> 
> The following photo demonstrates that he would have preferred a good cup of tea over coffee!
> View attachment 387767
> 
> Perhaps landscape colour would be more enjoyable.
> View attachment 387766
> 
> 
> For those of you who have expressed an interest in the story of BJ, the warrior cat, here is an update.
> 
> He allows me to pick him up now and likes it.
> View attachment 387768
> 
> He is becoming more playful. I think he was using my hair to see what he might look like if he had some sort or warrior head dress. This would certainly frighten off any predator!  Maybe he just dreams of becoming a domestic long hair.
> View attachment 387769
> 
> As a true warrior cat, he still protects his lady love, Flowers.
> View attachment 387770
> 
> He continues to remind me that he is still a fierce warrior at heart.
> View attachment 387773
> 
> Prime sends wishes of sweet dreams to everyone.
> View attachment 387772
> 
> 
> @MaggieDemi who is to say where magic comes from? Perhaps above?


I love all your photos of BJ; he looks such a sweetie in them. He truly deserves a happy, comfortable home where he's fussed and loved to bits in his retirement
Prime looks to be growing into a fit young man, confident and content


----------



## Trixie1

@Jcatbird Another fan of Bj's here He looks adorable trying on his head dress!! Suits him!! But don't think he'll need it now he's with you. Good that he's allowing you to pick him up and he love's to play too. The Warrior Cat has certainly stolen my heart!! I'd like to say that my cat Sam was a warrior Cat too. But he's the complete opposite a bit iof a scaredy-cat! But I love him lots and wouldn't have him any other way! Might try sticking a head dress on him see if that helps at all will let you know!

@weebeasties Hope the Pet screen helps matters and your Sam doesn't end up hanging from the top looking like a "furry bowling ball"!! Having said that, my Sam managed to open my bedroom door and jump out of my bedroom window!! Luckily he landed on a small roof that is under the window (phew!!) but this all happened at midnight!! I keep Sam in at night, so of course I had to go and get him!! Dressed only in my pyjamas and armed with a torch off I went!! Goodness knows what the neighbours must of thought!! All ended well, eventually!! Now also looking to have window screens fitted!!

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## mightyboosh

MilleD said:


> I have a recipe for a fat free sauce that tastes just like the Big Mac sauce if anyone wants to give it a try


Yes please.


----------



## MilleD

mightyboosh said:


> Yes please.


Okay, it's not totally fat free, but it's as good as:


3 level tbsp extra-light mayonnaise
5 tbsp fat-free fromage frais
1 level tbsp American-style mustard
2 tbsp tomato purée
2 tsp white wine vinegar
½ tsp garlic salt
¼ tsp onion granules
¼ tsp sweet smoked paprika
It's a sliming world 'fake-away' recipe. From a book I have.

Mix all the ingredients together, then add a little water to get it to a 'saucy' consistency. It's surprisingly good.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 387779
> 
> 
> Heh 1CatOverTheLine you do make me laugh, you have a great way with words. Even if you don't spell them correctly
> 
> #leaveourletterualone #whatdiditdotoyoutodeservebeinghooveredup





Jcatbird said:


> Hello @Mrs Funkin ( I can't spell either but I like u!)


@Jcatbird and @Mrs Funkin - Too late; much too late; the Hoover is already hoovering. Next time you find yourself writing, "Zulu gurus vacuum unusually ugly tutus under sucurujus' mumuus," you'll just get, "Zl grs vacm nsally gly tts nder scrjs' mms." George Bernard Shaw was right - "two countries separated by a common language!"



MaggieDemi said:


> Yeah, the holy spirit seems magical in a way, so I think magic doesn't have to mean something evil like my old church believes.


@MaggieDemi - There are marvels, magic and Miracles all around us; we're simply too self-involved most times to see them. There's wonder in every sunrise and sunset; in every flower and every animal; in the sun and the moon and the stars, and if we'd simply look _at_ the world around us rather than viewing it as a backdrop for Life, oh! What larks, Pip.

Here's magic - in a photo from September 2014 - the Aurora Borealis - a sight seldom seen at this latitude, but the product of a Coronal Mass Ejection which allowed them to be seen hundreds of miles further south than usual.










A brief clip from a YouTuber in Michigan that evening:















_Oops._ Bloody hoover!
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Mrs Funkin --I thought you made that pillow because it looks exactly like Oscar. Great find. 

@MilleD --Have fun puppy sitting! Your sauce recipe sounds great, but I will have to Google fromage frais, not sure if we have that in The States. 

@Trixie1 --Sam sounds like quite the Ninja!...Maggie just taught Demi how to open the closet door by banging on it. 

@weebeasties --Let us know how the pet screen works out with the feline bowling ball. 

@Jcatbird --I agree, we need more pics of the famous almost dozen. Hope they aren't hibernating for the winter. 

@1CatOverTheLine --That Aurora Borealis photo sure does look magical, I think I even see some stardust glittering. 

Have a Magical day everyone! :Cat


----------



## tinydestroyer

Y'all are cracking me up! @Mrs Funkin Oskar is certainly beautiful enough to bring tears to anyone's eyes - even a slightly blurry rendering.

@raysmyheart Speaking of sideways snow, we're getting a touch of that over here. Well, maybe like 4in. It's the snowiest I've ever seen! Learning to drive in it a bit later as I head over to a potluck dinner party. If we get stranded, We get to bring the desert, so I'll have tiramisu to keep me from starving. Wish me luck!


----------



## Shane Kent

@tinydestroyer Mondo looks very much at home in the snow It is cold in Ottawa this weekend but no snow falling. Not much on the ground as it has been a mild winter. I miss the country flea markets but my trips to the cottage may come early this year.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Mrs Funkin Velvet! That's what gives it more of the plush look! It does look like Oscar. That was a great purchase. The picture of Oscar in front of the pillow is precious.

@MilleD You better hold on tight to every u because OneCatOverTheLine will lift them with his Hoover as quickly as he'll lift a cat! I see he made a u vanish like magic from his post!

@MaggieDemi I know you see the magic in the Aurora Borealis. A truly beautiful sight to behold.

@SbanR Thsnk you on the behalf of BJ. I agree that his retirement should be a happy and comfortable time for him. I'm glad you are enjoying the photos. I'm beginning to think that BJ likes being photographed. He tends to show off a bit now which makes me feel he is having some fun.

@Trixie1 Sam May act like a scaredy cat but I'm sure in his heart he is all Warrior Cat. You really made me laugh though when you suggested getting him a head dress. If you try that..... please take photos! 
I am beginning to think that BJ is turning into a bit of a Diva when the camera is on him. He is either moving so fast the photos are just a blur of fur or the photos seem like he is posing. He is a very entertaining cat. I'm so glad he allows me to hold him now. I've wanted to for a very long time.

@1CatOverTheLine As always, your photos and appreciation for the beauty around us are striking. 
I am still laughing at the vanishing U. It was magical!



Shane Kent said:


> @tinydestroyer Mondo looks very much at home in the snow It is cold in Ottawa this weekend but no snow falling. Not much on the ground as it has been a mild winter. I miss the country flea markets but my trips to the cottage may come early this year.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.


I look forward to you getting back to the country flea markets too! I also hope you, and all others here ,have been enjoying the weekend.


----------



## MilleD

MaggieDemi said:


> @MilleD --Have fun puppy sitting! Your sauce recipe sounds great, but I will have to Google fromage frais, not sure if we have that in The States.


It's similar to something like Quark if you can get that? Quark is lower fat (it's fat free) and lower sugar than fromage frais (both spoonable soft cheeses) and therefore may taste slightly more acidic, but it would probably do.

If you can't find that, a fat free natural greek yoghurt might do.


----------



## MilleD

tinydestroyer said:


> Y'all are cracking me up! @Mrs Funkin Oskar is certainly beautiful enough to bring tears to anyone's eyes - even a slightly blurry rendering.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@MilleD --I never heard of Quark and I doubt we have that here. But Greek Yogurt I can definitely do, thanks. 

@tinydestroyer --Stay safe on those roads! How was your potluck dinner party? It sounds fabulous. I never said that word "fabulous" until I started coming here. 

@Shane Kent --It was below Zero here across the border in NY this morning. It's 11 degrees F now. Hope you & Karen are staying warm. 

@Jcatbird --I bet I could get Maggie to do some good poses for the camera. Or at least some good glares. I'm not much of a photographer, but I'll see what I can do one of these days. :Cat

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday everyone!


----------



## Trixie1

Jcatbird I also believe that somewhere deep inside Sam there is a Warrior Cat!! I thought a Head dress would make him feel braver If I ever manage to get one for him, I certainly will be posting a photo for you here. it really is great that BJ allows you to hold him now, obviously very comfortable with you now.

1CatOverTheLine I agree, there are wonders and marvels with a touch of magic all around us sometimes we are just to occupied to notice that they are there. Beautiful photo and video of the Aurora Borealis - I would love to see the real thing!!. Maybe I will one day

@MaggieDemi Demi sounds like a Ninja in the making!! watch out!! before long your'll have two furry bowling balls hanging from the windows too


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi Karen went out with her mother today and I stayed home sorting stuff. Wrapping cats in tissue paper and putting them in containers Cat proofing the house for Molly's debut. I need to get more display cabinets. The following is some of what I sorted, I have other photos I will post later.

Salt and Pepper Kitties









Kitty Banks









Kitty Candle Holders


----------



## weebeasties

I just got this from Chewy yesterday.
















It's a lot bigger than it looks! It's supposed to be for letting your cats enjoy the great outdoors, but we got it to put with our hurricane preparedness kit. You never know, in an emergency situation it might be useful.
I put it up in the living room this afternoon to let the cats check it out. Poor Sam. He's adorable but not the sharpest knife in the drawer. He walked in, sniffed around for a few minutes, then panicked when he couldn't figure out how to get back out. I held my hand through the door _he had just walked through _but no, he just kept running into the wall. I was about to crawl in after him when Buddy beat me to it. He walked in, gave Sam a sniff, then walked out with Sam following behind. I'm glad he's got a little brother to look out for him!


----------



## weebeasties

Shane Kent said:


> @MaggieDemi Karen went out with her mother today and I stayed home sorting stuff. Wrapping cats in tissue paper and putting them in containers Cat proofing the house for Molly's debut. I need to get more display cabinets. The following is some of what I sorted, I have other photos I will post later.
> 
> Salt and Pepper Kitties
> View attachment 388194
> 
> 
> Kitty Banks
> View attachment 388195
> 
> 
> Kitty Candle Holders
> View attachment 388197


I really like those candle holders on the end.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MaggieDemi said:


> @1CatOverTheLine --That Aurora Borealis photo sure does look magical, I think I even see some stardust glittering.


@MaggieDemi - Yep - _studrats._



@Shane Kent - You don't just need additional cabinet space - you need a second home to house this collection!

Despite being overcast, and a rather brisk nineteen degrees this evening (Fahrenheit - and now wishing we'd switched to the Metric System here, since_ then_ it would be 19º Celsius, and entirely comfortable), there was an odd sunset, producing the illusion of an almost vertical column of colour for a few moments.










Walking back a bit further, I was rewarded with a cold nose, the light pillar having evanesced completely, and an unhappy fox, barking at me to, "let me eat in peace!"










Ah, well... still no sign of Old Man Winter here as yet. Typically by mid-January, we've had 41 inches of snow fall, so this year's total to date - 0*.*3 inches - is rather a nice break.
.


----------



## tinydestroyer

@MaggieDemi - Dinner party was fabulous indeed! I drove like an absolute turtle the whole way - fearing for my life unnecessarily maybe 1/2 the time. When we arrived, I figured I had been blowing things out of proportion as I gripped my steering wheel in white-knuckled terror. Then, about midway through dinner, another driver crashed into the hosts' yard - leaving their car's bumper in the process. So, I'm not totally unreasonable to have been nervous! 
The people in the Midwest are so friendly! I was happy to see everyone get up and help push the car on its way. Candidly, I'm still getting accustomed to the foodbout here, which is pretty different than what I'm used to. But I had a good time! 
I know what you mean about using new words that I've learned from my forum friends. Recently, I can't help but refer to myself as Mog and Lucy's "slave."

Here was a street along our route this am:









@1CatOverTheLine those skylines take the award in the "best sunset" category! Absolutely stunning! Spun sugar sputtering on a smoldering coal.

@weebeasties - great idea to have some sort of pen for the cats in your hurricane preparedness kit! I got a cat pen from chewy as well, thinking I'd need it during the move and associated renovations. It helped some. I haven't needed it since, though, so I'll store it with my emergency supplies as a backup!

Here's Mog, finally able to get the perfect stomach-cleaning angle whilst laying in my lap.


----------



## Shane Kent

@1CatOverTheLine Nice shots. Jack Frost is hanging out in Ottawa for the near future. Some more of the cats wrapped to cat proof the house.

Glass Cats









One Cup Cat Tea Pots / Cat Creamers.









Cat Tea Cups









Kitty Mugs


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

tinydestroyer said:


> @1CatOverTheLine those skylines take the award in the "best sunset" category! Absolutely stunning! Spun sugar sputtering on a smoldering coal.


@tinydestroyer - Yeah... my marshmallows always slipped off the stick and into the campfire too. 



tinydestroyer said:


> Here's Mog, finally able to get the perfect stomach-cleaning angle whilst laying in my lap.


Mog looks very... uhhh... ummmm... _comfortable._ Yes - that's it - _comfortable!_

Special Bonus - for using, "whilst," in the proper British tradition. A lovely prize to you for that - extra _U_s to sprinkle into words whithersoever you might wish!

U xxxxų xxxxÙ xxxxxx ǖ

 
û xxxxxÚxx úxxxxxxxx Û

Űxxx ü xxxxxŲxxx Ü xxxxxxù

@Shane Kent - Thanks for these photos - and especially for this one:










That's my Mother's Chai tumbler - a gift from my Father, long long ago, in the Holocene, during the Quaternary Period of the Cenozoic Era. She liked it because of the handleless design since she was always cold, and used it every evening for æons as an hand-warmer. There was a matching steeping lid with it was well, to hold the heat, adorned with the same Siamese cat.

Twenty years and more she's gone now, and I still can't bear to send it along to the charity shops.
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@weebeasties --I often think of getting my cats some sort of tent like that. That one is nice because you can see through it. Did Sam ever try going back in it again after Buddy showed him the way out? :Cat

@1CatOverTheLine --I agree with @tinydestroyer , smoldering is the perfect word for that sunset. 

@tinydestroyer --Glad your dinner party was fabulous. Shane posted a song called Absolutely Fabulous and I haven't been able to get that word out of my head since. Festive is another word I picked up from these guys at Christmastime. 

@Shane Kent --It's nice seeing your collection all sorted like that. I really love those glass figurines. 

@Trixie1 --I agree, we have to take the time to notice the magic around us, or as I like to call it, Stardust. 

Goodnight Friends!


----------



## Jcatbird

@1CatOverTheLine Get your camera ready! Our coast is supposed to get a super wolf blood moon eclipse Jan. 20th-21st! This will be a great time to stop and enjoy the true beauty of our universe. It should be a beautiful sight. I hope we have clear skies to view it here.

@MaggieDemi This moon will be a very magical sight. An eclipse at a time when the moon is full and at it's closest point to the earth. It should reflect red. I don't know if you'll be able to see it but it is rare for all things to come together for so much to occur at once. I'm sure you will be able to view it online if you can't see it from a window.

@Shane Kent Sounds like a good idea to put away some kitties before Molly comes out! I love seeing the group. The little green kitty back caught my attention. It looks like a smiling kitty. As some of you know, I love smiles, especially on kitty faces. Most of that group appear to be happy cats. The top photo has some that got to me too. The two kittens playing and the two white cats with their heads turned to look over their back. Each kitty is special in some way, just like the fur kind!

@Trixie1 I think Muffin is feeling left out of the photo sessions. She posed tonight behind a twisted Wisteria cane. She meowed to get my attention when I was taking some pictures of BJ. 








BJ Snuggled me and .....








then nipped my hand .....








to get the camera back on him. He's giving Muffin ," the look" here. Still some Warrior in there. I think we all know who the boss is here.


----------



## raysmyheart

Jcatbird said:


> @1CatOverTheLine Get your camera ready! Our coast is supposed to get a super wolf blood moon eclipse Jan. 20th-21st! This will be a great time to stop and enjoy the true beauty of our universe. It should be a beautiful sight. I hope we have clear skies to view it here.
> 
> @MaggieDemi This moon will be a very magical sight. An eclipse at a time when the moon is full and at it's closest point to the earth. It should reflect red. I don't know if you'll be able to see it but it is rare for all things to come together for so much to occur at once. I'm sure you will be able to view it online if you can't see it from a window.
> 
> @Shane Kent Sounds like a good idea to put away some kitties before Molly comes out! I love seeing the group. The little green kitty back caught my attention. It looks like a smiling kitty. As some of you know, I love smiles, especially on kitty faces. Most of that group appear to be happy cats. The top photo has some that got to me too. The two kittens playing and the two white cats with their heads turned to look over their back. Each kitty is special in some way, just like the fur kind!
> 
> @Trixie1 I think Muffin is feeling left out of the photo sessions. She posed tonight behind a twisted Wisteria cane. She meowed to get my attention when I was taking some pictures of BJ.
> View attachment 388242
> 
> BJ Snuggled me and .....
> View attachment 388243
> 
> then nipped my hand .....
> View attachment 388244
> 
> to get the camera back on him. He's giving Muffin ," the look" here. Still some Warrior in there. I think we all know who the boss is here.
> View attachment 388245


Those are great photos of Muffin and BJ @Jcatbird! BJ does look like he is saying he hopes you will not forget to take more photos:Cat of him! Muffin is gorgeous, are her eyes blue @Jcatbird? Thanks for these great pictures.


----------



## Shane Kent

Sunrise in Ottawa today, it is still cold










I ran out of tissue paper yesterday so I will have to pick some up after work. I cannot believe how much I have collected in a year. It feels like I have been collecting for several years. Another year I will have enough tea pots and tea cups to have a tea party, maybe we could have it in Boston

@1CatOverTheLine I will have to keep my eyes open for the tumbler lid, maybe I will find it separate one day.

@MaggieDemi The glass cats are very heavy. I have to split them up into a few containers so they don't end up crushing each other.

@Jcatbird BJ looks like he is turning into a bit of a ham. Taz is always hamming it up for the camera.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --a "super wolf blood moon eclipse" sounds very fancy! Just let me know how & when to go about looking for it and I'll give it my best try. You know that I'm a rookie with these sorts of things. 

@Shane Kent --A tea party sounds like a "fabulous" idea, if we can keep all these mad hatters together for another year.  Hope you & your family are staying warm over there across the border, this cold is brutal.

@raysmyheart --Did you watch that Loretta Young movie? How was it? I should schedule a movie day on certain days of the week. Since I got the cats it seems I don't have time for anything else. :Cat

@dustydiamond1 --I miss your posts & pics. Is your keyboard acting up again?

Have a wonderful day everybody!


----------



## SbanR

Jcatbird said:


> @1CatOverTheLine Get your camera ready! Our coast is supposed to get a super wolf blood moon eclipse Jan. 20th-21st! This will be a great time to stop and enjoy the true beauty of our universe. It should be a beautiful sight. I hope we have clear skies to view it here.
> 
> @MaggieDemi This moon will be a very magical sight. An eclipse at a time when the moon is full and at it's closest point to the earth. It should reflect red. I don't know if you'll be able to see it but it is rare for all things to come together for so much to occur at once. I'm sure you will be able to view it online if you can't see it from a window.
> 
> @Shane Kent Sounds like a good idea to put away some kitties before Molly comes out! I love seeing the group. The little green kitty back caught my attention. It looks like a smiling kitty. As some of you know, I love smiles, especially on kitty faces. Most of that group appear to be happy cats. The top photo has some that got to me too. The two kittens playing and the two white cats with their heads turned to look over their back. Each kitty is special in some way, just like the fur kind!
> 
> @Trixie1 I think Muffin is feeling left out of the photo sessions. She posed tonight behind a twisted Wisteria cane. She meowed to get my attention when I was taking some pictures of BJ.
> View attachment 388242
> 
> BJ Snuggled me and .....
> View attachment 388243
> 
> then nipped my hand .....
> View attachment 388244
> 
> to get the camera back on him. He's giving Muffin ," the look" here. Still some Warrior in there. I think we all know who the boss is here.
> View attachment 388245


That was a Love Bite


----------



## Trixie1

@Jcatbird A super wolf blood moon eclipse!! Now that I would really love to see, hope the skies are clear for you over there on the 20th and 21st January. Muffin is gorgeous I love her markings and what a lovely pose, she's very photogenic! BJ, the now Diva Warrior Cat is just reminding all that he is indeed the boss! but agree with SbanR, that it was probably a Love Bite

@tinydestroyer What a great photo of Mog with her two back paws up in the air!! Lot's of snow over there, stay safe and keep warm

@1CatOverTheLine stunning sunset photo's once again! Thank You Now, don't forget to keep that camera of yours close by around the 20th/21st January


----------



## weebeasties

MaggieDemi said:


> @weebeasties --I often think of getting my cats some sort of tent like that. That one is nice because you can see through it. Did Sam ever try going back in it again after Buddy showed him out?


Nope. He hopped up on a table and gave it dirty looks until I put it away.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MaggieDemi said:


> we have to take the time to notice the magic around us, or as I like to call it, Stardust.














Shane Kent said:


> Sunrise in Ottawa today, it is still cold
> 
> View attachment 388324


@Shane Kent - Once again, a lovely Ottawa sunrise. I've no idea what sunrise was like here because I was fast asleep busy doing something or other, but sunset here tonight started out orange and ended up pink. Maybe it was a Super Duper Blood Wolf Sunset?



















@tinydestroyer - I wish you'd have kept your weather to yourself - or sent it down south to @weebeasties and @Jcatbird - I'm hearing about a snow-filled week-end coming up here, with temperatures down around 5º (that's -15º Celsius for those keeping score). Oh well... still better than @MaggieDemi 's week-end forecast:










Hey MaggieDemi - ya know the _great_ thing about -26 C?

_Nothin'!_


.


----------



## tinydestroyer

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @tinydestroyer - I wish you'd have kept your weather to yourself - or sent it down south to @weebeasties and @Jcatbird - I'm hearing about a snow-filled week-end coming up here, with temperatures down around 5º (that's -15º Celsius for those keeping score). Oh well... still better than @MaggieDemi 's week-end forecast:
> 
> View attachment 388393
> 
> 
> Hey MaggieDemi - ya know the _great_ thing about -26 C?
> 
> _Nothin'!_
> 
> 
> .


Well, I'm sorry if I overshared a bit in the weather department, but according to you, NY was getting off too easily for it to last. As for me:








I'm gonna have to figure out the stupid snowblower before the weeks over, it seems. Sunday is -2 for the low!!! And yet, somehow, still sunny. I have no concept of how that's supposed to work. Sunlight is too warm for the world to get that cold. Is the sun on LED lights?


----------



## MaggieDemi

@1CatOverTheLine --Nice blood wolf sunset pic. I like the purplish pink. Thanks for the weather report, except for the below zero ones, you can take those back. 

@tinydestroyer --In Winter the earth is tilted away from the sun, or something like that. Yes, I Googled it. 

@weebeasties --Aww, sorry Buddy didn't like his tent. I assume that lovely little boy in the pic is him? 

@Jcatbird --It was below zero today, so we didn't let Maggie go out in the unheated garage. All day she was begging to go out and she was a perfect little angel! She didn't knife anyone with her claws and she let me pet and hold her whenever I wanted. So this means she DOES know how to behave nicely, but only does it when she wants something really badly! I'm shocked. I need advice on what to do with this info. 

Goodnight everyone! :Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi Thankfully we are now tilting back towards the Sun. As per Buddy Holly, "Everyday it seems a little stronger, Everyday it lasts a little longer." I will be at the cottage and visiting the small town flea markets in a couple of months

Hope everyone is having a nice Tuesday


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> Thankfully we are now tilting back towards the Sun. As per Buddy Holly, "Everyday it seems a little stronger, Everyday it lasts a little longer." I will be at the cottage and visiting the small town flea markets in a couple of months


That's a positive way of thinking about it. Okay, I'm gonna imagine every day that I'm tilting back towards the sun, instead of thinking "this **censored** cold weather." 

Where is everybody? Hopefully enjoying the day. See you later everyone. :Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

I found another cute cat dish on the way home. This one seems ornamental and not functional like others I have found. I won't use it for the cats as I cannot be certain of the paint. I don't like the idea of the cats ingesting cheap paint.










@MaggieDemi Molly, as well as the other cats, have been keeping me fairly occupied. December felt like a week for me and January is flying by. It is nice that the Winter doesn't feel like it is dragging out like some years.


----------



## raysmyheart

Hello, Friends. Good morning Friends across the Pond and Good evening Friends close to where I am in the States.

Some photos of the sunset in my backyard today. I had to act quickly with the camera, it seemed the sky's vivid colors were only apparent for a few moments, then the Sun said good nite.














In years past, I would see a large group of wild turkeys in the woods near me, daily. At sunset, I could see them run in the clear in the wood and suddenly, as they neared these pine trees that you see in the photo, make a nearly vertical ascent high up into the trees where they would spend the night. It was an amazing sight and very awesome to hear the sound of their powerful wings propelling them high into the air. These days, the turkeys are not as plentiful near me, but I always found it amazing how they fly up into the trees in an almost vertical fashion!

@tinydestroyer please take caution if you are using the snow remover, I want you to stay safe.

@MaggieDemi I did get the chance to view the Loretta Young movie _Cause For Alarm_, I do think she was a wonderful actress. I have chosen my next movie, I have chosen the musical _Meet Me In St. Louis_ with Judy Garland, I do adore her acting and her singing voice. I just love the old musicals!

This evening, I was in the kitchen and opened a package of crackers. Well, in about an instant, I heard someone galloping toward me, it was none other than Speedy thinking that maybe I was opening her bag of treats, the package making a crinkly noise just like her treats. Of course, I just _had _to give her a treat, well, just because.















Speedy and I wish everyone a very wonderful day! Thanks for all the heartwarming posts.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --That's a really cute bowl, I like the shape of it. But yeah, sometimes I worry about the paint. I'm using some of my brother's plates from 1993 for my cats. Since they are people plates, I'm hoping the paint is safe.

@raysmyheart --Thanks for the beautiful sunset pics. I always love to see the purple/pink colors. We saw a lot of wild turkeys in our yard this year, but none since the weather went below zero. Glad you enjoyed the Loretta Young movie. Judy Garland has some wonderful movies, Meet Me in St. Louis is one of her best musicals. 

@tinydestroyer --I don't know anything about snowblowers, but please do be careful.

Goodnight All!


----------



## raysmyheart

Good night @MaggieDemi !  :Cat


----------



## tinydestroyer

Thanks @MaggieDemi @raysmyheart
for your sweet concern about my safety during the snowblower adventure. I successfully cleared the snow, and learned how to shovel and use ice melt, too! Then, I showered (who knew you could work up such a sweat in the cold?) and I cuddled up with all the cozy gang and drank hot cocoa and watched Star Trek as my reward! Lovely and successful day overall!

Also @raysmyheart those sunset pics are gorgeous! The stark outline of the trees makes such a perfect graphic against the sky. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## raysmyheart

@tinydestroyer glad you stayed safe and I know what you mean, how nice it is to cuddle up inside and be cozy after being outside in the cold! 

I also meant to say @tinydestroyer, Mog has some of the cutest little paws I've ever seen!

@Mrs Funkin - Speedy sends a big hello to beautiful Oscar and says she is glad to meet him.:)

[USER=1481021]@Shane Kent the Cat mugs are simply amazing!

*A WONDERFUL WEDNESDAY WISHED FOR ALL!*[/USER]


----------



## Shane Kent

@raysmyheart I am hoping to find more of the little tea cups and saucers with cats or mice on them.


----------



## weebeasties

Hi everyone! Really loving all the photos! Keep 'em coming! 
I'm off work today and it's very cold so I am staying indoors. I'm catching up on paperwork, I have a turkey I just popped in the oven, and in honour of PetForums I have decided to put something British in the dvd player. The Vicar of Dibley is currently keeping me company. 
Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Trixie1

weebeasties said:


> Hi everyone! Really loving all the photos! Keep 'em coming!
> I'm off work today and it's very cold so I am staying indoors. I'm catching up on paperwork, I have a turkey I just popped in the oven, and in honour of PetForums I have decided to put something British in the dvd player. The Vicar of Dibley is currently keeping me company.
> Hope everyone is having a good day.


The Vicar of Dibley is hilarious good choice! Dawn French is so funny as the Vicar perfect role for her. Hope you enjoy the rest of your day off. Good idea staying in the warm, very wet and windy here but not too cold (yet!!) Sam has just come in the cat flap paws covered in mud and left a trail of paw prints all the way up the stairs!! Have a good day everyone, loving the beautiful photos here too


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --I actually didn't know that snowblowers are dangerous. I'll just add it to my long list of fears. The cozy cuddling part with hot cocoa & kitties sounds more like something I could handle.  My brother is obsessed with Star Trek! I don't think I've ever watched a complete episode.

@raysmyheart --Me too, I forgot to tell you that I liked the Evergreen trees in that sunset photo. They don't look spooky at all. 

@weebeasties --I love the PBS channel & Masterpiece Theatre. Those British movies are so beautifully done with their costumes and wonderful stories, and accents...Enjoy your turkey dinner. 

@Shane Kent --Very cute tea set, reminds me of a children's story. :Cat

@Trixie1 --I hope that mud isn't too hard to clean! Sam, wipe your feet next time little man. 

Have a good afternoon Everyone!


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi I am going to buy or make a little cat table so I can get Karen to create a set to shoot photos with my furry cats and tea set. That is why I want more of those little tea cups I would actually prefer mice on them as that would be extremely cute. I need to let my flea market friends know so they can be on the lookout for me. I doubt I will find small tea cups with mice on them so cats will do as well

Crazy wind storm ahead of the weather front that moved through Ottawa today. I spent the first 3 to 4 hours at work waiting for the power to come on. Power came on and shortly after the following heavy snow passed through Ottawa.










Not much for me to do this morning but I get paid the same. I have to be there when the power comes on because the battery backups were exhausted and I have to bring the network, phone system and security system back online. Plus I have to deal with anything that isn't happy the power went wonky.

That was my semi-easy day at work I hope everyone else had an equally if not nicer day.


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties Hope you had a wonderful day off yesterday. The view today, slightly North of @MaggieDemi . It is cold out but no wind and the Sun is shining making it a beautiful Winter day.










Have a great day / evening everyone


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --That will be wonderful if Karen can make a photo set for you, then you can do more glamour shots. I wish I would have gotten more photos of Demi when he was a baby, I've had him since he was 6 weeks old. Maggie still looks the same, she was full grown. Nice pics, especially the snowing one!

@weebeasties --How was your turkey dinner?

@Trixie1 --Were you able to clean off Sam's muddy footprints?

It seems like some of our friends are hibernating for the winter, not many pics lately.  Have a good day everybody!


----------



## Trixie1

@Shane Kent beautiful photo of a winters day in Ottawa with the sun shining, lots of snow there, looks very, very cold!! How's Molly doing? Ok?

@MaggieDemi Yes thanks was very easy to remove! Cats will be cats!! Sure I'll be cleaning lots more muddy paw prints in the future! He's currently taken himself off for a nap after having a very lazy day! Lucky him!! He hates winter and tends to spend more time inside, which is great!


----------



## raysmyheart

Hello, Friends!

I got a chance to sleep in with my Speedy this morning, she does make me laugh. She is really a Sleepyhead, it takes her a while to get going in the morning. She is a lot like her mum.







_Time to wake up already, mum?
_
I know what you mean @MaggieDemi about the baby pictures of our kitties. I only have one of Speedy, given to me when I adopted her, I always wonder how she looked when she was growing, along the way.

@Trixie1 I love when cats leave us paw prints, kind of like kitty artwork.:Cat Sending a hug to Sam!

Turkey dinner is probably my most favorite meal, I hope you enjoyed your turkey @weebeasties .

@Shane Kent that cloud formation is wonderful and it does look quite cold where you are. It is always great to see your photos.

How is everyone else doing, Friends across the Pond or those near where Speedy and I are? Speedy and I send our warmest wishes to all, wherever this message finds you.


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart Lovely to see Speedy today She sounds like me in the morning!! Takes a while too!! I would love to get one of Sam's paw prints on paper, may try that in the summer! I could leave a piece of A4 paper directly under the cat flap and I'm sure I could get a perfect print, I'd love to frame it! Sam says, Thank You for the hug

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Shane Kent

@Trixie1 Molly is doing great. Last week I had her file transferred to the vet I normally go to. She has put on lots of weight so I stopped feeding her kitten food and now feeding her adult food. Last night I had her in the TV room for about an hour in my hoodie. The other cats are getting closer and closer as well as hissing less and less.


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> @Trixie1 Molly is doing great. Last week I had her file transferred to the vet I normally go to. She has put on lots of weight so I stopped feeding her kitten food and now feeding her adult food. Last night I had her in the TV room for about an hour in my hoodie. The other cats are getting closer and closer as well as hissing less and less.


That's great news! Glad she's dong so well, so sweet that you have her in your hoodie! Must try that with Sam, might not go down very well though!


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Shane Kent I'd love to see the table setup when you and Karen get it going! In the meantime, I'll keep my eyes peeled for some mouse teacups, but at the rate you score good things from the shops, I'm sure you'll come across at least one! Glad to hear Molly is settling in nicely!

@raysmyheart its always lovely to see sweet Speedy! What a sleepy little angel! I know what you and @MaggieDemi mean about taking more kitten pics. Lucy was my bottle baby, but most of the pictures I have are just little blurs of fluff. She was so rambunctious! Here is a baby one that I've always thought was cute:









Hope everyone is having a wonderful week!


----------



## Jcatbird

Hello Everyone! I'm sorry I missed responding to so many wonderful posts. I was paying my respects to someone. Let's see if I can play, " cat ch up!", answer a question and post some replies.
@raysmyheart Muffin actually has green eyes but they sometimes reflect a blush tint. Maybe her eyes will show better this way.








@SbanR and @Trixie1 BJ did give me a love nip but he is no little nipper! His love is great. He is becoming a Diva. He tried on a new headdress. I was trying to get him to play but he wasn't interested in the bird toy. He preferred it.........








As a fashion statement. I laughed so hard I blurred the photo and....








BJ got embarrassed. 








I begged his forgiveness for laughing. Fortunately, he forgave me. We cuddled to make up.








@weebeasties I love the idea of using the mesh tent for an evacuation supply. Poor kitty! Screen is confusing! Maybe a blanket leading through the door would help. 
@1CatOverTheLine wow! That is a spectacular sun spout photo! A blast of fiery color shooting towards the heavens! I'm so glad I went back and saw that. It just doesn't pay to miss the posts here.

@Shane Kent The clear glass kitties look like little ice sculptures. The mugs are precious and I'm betting you do find a mouse mug or four. A cat table set for a photo shoot is something we can all look forward to seeing. I would love to see Molly in the hoodie too. 
The cat dish with the kitty tongue made me smile. For some reason a kitty tongue always makes me laugh.

@MaggieDemi I'm sorry the cold is getting to you. I think imagining , tilting towards the sun, is a great idea. You could also come and visit us. Pack the kitties and come join us. It is a balmy 45 here and raining. You can wear short sleeves. Of course, if you help clean all the litter boxes here you might want to go home where it is nice and cool again. There is something to be said for cooler temperatures! Feel better where you are now? Lol

I hope everyone has been well Have a wonderful night.


----------



## weebeasties

Our turkey dinner was good. I like it when I can cook something that can be shared with the cats. They all enjoyed it except for Sam. He won't eat "people food" even though he begs for it. He's an odd little fellow.

@tinydestroyer 
Awww. Tiny Lucy is so adorable!

@raysmyheart 
How old was Speedy when you got her? She is so beautiful now, as a kitten her cuteness level must have been off the charts!

@Trixie1 
I love pawprints! I think if I ever won the lottery I would get a custom paint job on my car with a trail of pawprints walking across it. It would certainly look better than the bird droppings that are decorating it right now! 

@Shane Kent 
It's so great to hear about Molly's progress. When you had her in your hoodie was she curious amd looking around or did she just snuggle down in there?

@Jcatbird 
BJ looks so sweet and happy! He may have been a warrior, but inside he was a big softie! It must have been a huge relief for him when you brought him in and he was able to let his guard down. I have never been very good at math, but one equation I do know is: When you give love, you get love in return.

As for kitten photos, I really wish I could have seen our Jasmine, Rocky, and Keith when they were babies. Those three were adults when they came to us. I'm especially curious about Keith. When he arrived he appeared to be a short hair but in time he became sooo floofy! I've always wondered if he was fluffy as a kitten or did all that hair just magically appear after we got him?


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties Keith is gorgeous :Cat:Cat


----------



## SbanR

Sweet BJ! Love him:Kiss @Jcatbird if you weren't so far away I think I just might pay you a midnight visit and "borrow" him


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties Molly is a snuggle bug in her safe room and a fluffy ball of curiosity when she is out of the room. She scans the room and eyes the other cats from the safety of Daddy's hoodie

"When you give love, you get love in return."

Little baby Taz.









The only photos I have of Kitty and Rusty as kittens were taken with a cheap time-lapse camera.

Kitty









Rusty









Zoe was 3 years old when we got her from the Ottawa Humane Society so no kitten photos of her. The vet estimated Molly at a year and a half old.


----------



## Jcatbird

@weebeasties Keith grew that gorgeous coat when it was nourshied by love! I've had kittens that did grow longer coats as they matured. I always wonder about some of my adult rescues too. Sometimes, when they are playing, I think I get a glimpse of their,"inner kitten!" 
I can certainly see it in the eyes of BJ when he snuggles down in my arms.

@SbanR A midnight visit ? Okay but take notice of the ," Beware of Cat" sign. We would welcome the visit but remember, I can't control the acts of wild Warriors.

A human is outside the house!








Bj wants out to protect the territory! Let me out! 








Oh dear! I can't believe he ate the whole thing!








Feel free to borrow him but you need to warn your neighbors about his appetite.

@Shane Kent The photo of Taz just confirms that you have a sweetheart. The photos of Kitty and Rusty show more little loves. Such sweet expressions! 
I am picturing Molly peeking out from your hoodie. That must look hilarious. I wonder what the other cats are thinking when they see your fur lined hoodie?

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## SbanR

Jcatbird said:


> @weebeasties Keith grew that gorgeous coat when it was nourshied by love! I've had kittens that did grow longer coats as they matured. I always wonder about some of my adult rescues too. Sometimes, when they are playing, I think I get a glimpse of their,"inner kitten!"
> I can certainly see it in the eyes of BJ when he snuggles down in my arms.
> 
> @SbanR A midnight visit ? Okay but take notice of the ," Beware of Cat" sign. We would welcome the visit but remember, I can't control the acts of wild Warriors.
> 
> A human is outside the house!
> View attachment 388870
> 
> Bj wants out to protect the territory! Let me out!
> View attachment 388871
> 
> Oh dear! I can't believe he ate the whole thing!
> View attachment 388869
> 
> Feel free to borrow him but you need to warn your neighbors about his appetite.
> 
> @Shane Kent The photo of Taz just confirms that you have a sweetheart. The photos of Kitty and Rusty show more little loves. Such sweet expressions!
> I am picturing Molly peeking out from your hoodie. That must look hilarious. I wonder what the other cats are thinking when they see your fur lined hoodie?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Oooh! How can I resist BJ? Impossible!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --I agree with the others, you should try to get a photo of Molly in your hoodie. Headless of course for privacy reasons. I'm getting used to my friends on here posting headless selfies.  I didn't know you had pics of Kitty & Rusty as kittens! Those were very fun to see.

@tinydestroyer --Baby Lucy is gorgeous! I should try to find the pics of my childhood cats, we had two that were either Tortie or Calico. :Cat

@Jcatbird --Is Muffin the only Calico or Tortie that you have still?... Gosh, I love BJ. He's got just the right amount of chubbiness to make him squeezable. 



weebeasties said:


> I have never been very good at math, but one equation I do know is: When you give love, you get love in return.


You win for quote of the day. That's beautiful and a good reminder.

Have a good rest of the day everyone!


----------



## weebeasties

@Shane Kent 
That's really good that she is curious and not frightened when out of her safe room. Or was it because she had Daddy there to protect her?
I love seeing the baby photos! Was Taz a work rescue too? They are all so beautiful. Maybe we should start a thread where everyone introduces their cats?
@Jcatbird 
All of BJ's photos are fab, but that last one where he's showing his belly is TERRIFIC! Even a warrior can have a silly side!
@MaggieDemi 
We would love to see pics of the babies from your past. I don't have many pictures of my soulmate kitty, Shady. He passed before the digital age. The ones I do have were taken with an old 110 camera if anyone remembers those. I have tried to scan them but they look so blurry. He's been gone many years but I still remember his voice and the feel of his fur and his weight in my arms. The older I get, the more things I forget. My Shady memories stay with me though.


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties Molly doesn't seem to be afraid but both Kitty and Taz are somewhat aggressive kitties, more so Taz, so I will take my time introducing Molly to them. I was hoping to have Zoe spend time in the room with Molly but Zoe doesn't like the door to the room being closed. I will try feeding Zoe in the room with her this weekend to see if I can get Zoe to spend some time with her.

I got Taz in Oshawa, Ontario five years ago while visiting my parents for Christmas. My younger brother got Taz from people that should have never had him. Taz was only two and a half months old. When we got Taz home he kept trying to eat off Karen's plate. Taz had no concept of his own kitten food. Thankfully my brother got Taz from them because they obviously were not feeding him properly. The people that had him would have never taken him to a vet. The girl that owned the cat was not around and her boyfriend gave Taz to my brother. She didn't try to get him back or maybe the boyfriend lied to her. I would feel bad for the girl had she been looking after him properly but lets just say the girl's lifestyle is not befitting for a cat.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

tinydestroyer said:


> Lucy was my bottle baby, but most of the pictures I have are just little blurs of fluff. She was so rambunctious! Here is a baby one that I've always thought was cute:


@tinydestroyer - Lucy was absolutely adorable! I've never seen any of her kitten pictures before.



weebeasties said:


> I'm especially curious about Keith. When he arrived he appeared to be a short hair but in time he became sooo floofy! I've always wondered if he was fluffy as a kitten or did all that hair just magically appear after we got him?


@weebeasties - Sorry, but I can't imagine Keith as a kitten. I always see him as a twenty-two pounder, just kind of spread out all over everything, much like Bob.



weebeasties said:


> Maybe we should start a thread where everyone introduces their cats?


I think this is a fine idea. There's an Introductions thread in the general section, but no Meet The Kitties thread here - and there really should be!

Our five-day storm is just about upon us here, with the first of the flurries... uhhh... flurrying. Latest storm warnings claim a total between 15 and 24 inches along Lake Ontario's south shore, depending upon the speed at which the storm rolls across the Great Lakes.

For anyone who's never seen a Lake Effect snowstorm, this condensed video shows what happens as cold moist air rolls across more than a thousand miles of warm, open water before arriving in Buffalo, NY - about 40 miles west of poor Olcott Beach:






Everyone in the path - especially @Shane Kent @MaggieDemi and @raysmyheart - keep your eyes on the weather forecasts, don't take any chances, and stay off the roads unless you absolutely have to travel.
.


----------



## weebeasties

Shane Kent said:


> @weebeasties Molly doesn't seem to be afraid but both Kitty and Taz are somewhat aggressive kitties, more so Taz, so I will take my time introducing Molly to them. I was hoping to have Zoe spend time in the room with Molly but Zoe doesn't like the door to the room being closed. I will try feeding Zoe in the room with her this weekend to see if I can get Zoe to spend some time with her.
> 
> I got Taz in Oshawa, Ontario five years ago while visiting my parents for Christmas. My younger brother got Taz from people that should have never had him. Taz was only two and a half months old. When we got Taz home he kept trying to eat off Karen's plate. Taz had no concept of his own kitten food. Thankfully my brother got Taz from them because they obviously were not feeding him properly. The people that had him would have never taken him to a vet. The girl that owned the cat was not around and her boyfriend gave Taz to my brother. She didn't try to get him back or maybe the boyfriend lied to her. I would feel bad for the girl had she been looking after him properly but lets just say the girl's lifestyle is not befitting for a cat.


I'm so glad you saved Taz! It is heartbreaking how people can be so careless (and clueless) with cats.

I will make a confession here and hopefully won't be judged harshly.

Late one night there was a pack of dogs running through my yard chasing something. When I went to investigate, my flashlight landed on shining eyes. It was a cat. He was uninjured (thankfully) and very friendly. The next morning I took him to the vet. He was healthy except for being rather thin and completely covered in fleas. I named him Keith. My confession is I never looked for his owner. I probably should have but I honestly felt that wherever he came from, he wasn't being looked after properly. This was a rural area. Lots of foxes, coyote, and the occasional bobcat. Not to mention dogs. Not a safe place to be outside for a cat. And those fleas! I have never seen so many on an animal! So that was it. I kept him without thinking twice. I think he has a much better life with us. He is looked after and adored. I may be a bit of a jerk not trying to find his original owner, but I think he has been better off with us.


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties You will not get judged harshly by me, that is for sure I took Molly to the vet, no id chip and not spayed at a year and a half I was not looking for her owner. I got her shots, spayed and id chipped and as far as the City of Ottawa as well as my vet are concerned, she is legally mine. You are not allowed to have an unregistered not spayed cat in the City of Ottawa, there are bylaws here. Plus you have to get them shots as well, I get a certificate when they get their shots. I also got a certificate when I had them spayed / neutered. Except Zoe, she was spayed when we got her from the Humane Society and it wasn't recent so the previous owner did right by her. You can't get a cat that is not spayed or neutered from the Humane Society so I guess I don't need a certificate for her.


----------



## weebeasties

Yes everyone in the path of the storm, if at all possible, take a snow day...or two...or three...stay safe and stay warm!

@1CatOverTheLine 
There was a time when he wasn't 22 pounds, but he was already spreading out.










And just because, my favorite pic of him in all his floofiness!


----------



## tinydestroyer

@weebeasties no harsh judgement here! When we took in Mog, I definitely could've done a little more to look for his owner, especially considering he was such a friendly cat. He was not neutered, though, and malnourished, covered in fleas, had a small injury on his paw (that was the final straw,) and at risk of loose dogs / mountain lions / coyotes in our rural area. I checked with the vet for a microchip, and I asked a couple of my neighbors who I knew to be responsible people in case he was theirs and they needed help catching him or something. I didn't even bother to ask my neighbors who were...let's say...less than responsible people. Nobody ever came looking for him. Although I can't even fathom how someone could drop off such a sweet guy, sometimes I wonder if that's what happened. If not, I might just be a cat-napper. But I know that Mog is happy and healthy with us. We adore him. In his time at our house, he's never tried to leave (and believe me, he could slip by us if he wanted to!)

I think you did absolutely the right thing for Keith. He's as lucky to have found you as you are to have found him!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

weebeasties said:


> My confession is I never looked for his owner.





Shane Kent said:


> You will not get judged harshly by me, that is for sure





tinydestroyer said:


> @weebeasties no harsh judgement here! When we took in Mog, I definitely could've done a little more to look for his owner, especially considering he was such a friendly cat.


@weebeasties @Shane Kent and @tinydestroyer - Well, I don't know about you people, but I have _always_ put signs up across the neighbourhood any time a stray has wandered in. I think it's only fair.


----------



## weebeasties

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @weebeasties @Shane Kent and @tinydestroyer - Well, I don't know about you people, but I have _always_ put signs up across the neighbourhood any time a stray has wandered in. I think it's only fair.
> 
> View attachment 388921​


Sometimes "Like" just isn't enough. There should be a "Love" option on these threads! 

@Shane Kent @tinydestroyer 
Thanks for making me feel a little less like a heel. I suppose I feel a little guilty because of how friendly he was. You would think he had been loved by someone. Then again, it could just be his personality. He is gregarious and loves everyone (including other cats) instantly. 
BTW. He was about 9 months to a year when he arrived and had not been neutered. Another strike against his former owner. I did check with the only local vet in the area when I took him in to be examined and they had no reports of a missing cat. As for neighbors...I didn't have many but while living in that same house I also took in two ferals. At vet visits Jasmine had in the past suffered a broken jaw and had a BB lodged in her skull. Rocky has buckshot in his abdomen that the vet felt was too risky to remove. So going door to door asking those neighbors if they lost their cat? Nope.


----------



## Trixie1

@Jcatbird wonderful BJ looking good with his new head dress on!! Glad he's forgiven you for laughing at him!! Knew he would!! He's a Warrior Cat with a big soft heart!! Love the photo's of him and Muffin too

@Shane Kent @tinydestroyer adorable kitten photos of Taz, Kitty, Rusty and Lucy Wish I had a kitten photo of Sam but often see the kitten in him when he has his mad moments of trying to catch his own tail or pouncing on one of his stuffed mice!! He loves to play a lot, so still a kitten at heart!

@weebeasties. Keith is gorgeous! You probably saved his life! You absolutlely did the right thing, I would have done the same thing and did with Sam, he was abandoned and injured and left to fend for himself!! some people really shouldn't be allowed to have pets!! Fingers crossed that you win the lottery very soon so that you can get the Cat paw print design on your car you mentioned, great idea!!

To those of you that will be effected by the snow storm, stay safe and keep warm.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@weebeasties --I think you did the right thing with Keith. If they need a home, they tend to stick around and let you know. Last month a little Tortie girl showed up, but after a few days, she went over to the neighbors two houses down, so I think she belongs to them. If Keith had loving owners, I'm sure they would have come looking for him.

@tinydestroyer --Same here, when I took in Kitter (childhood stray), then Demi and Maggie, they never tried to leave. So I knew they needed a home.

@Trixie1 --I've noticed that Indoor only cats play more. My childhood cats were all outdoor, except for when we would sneak them inside. They never played! Maybe because they hunted?

@Shane Kent --I don't have my cats microchipped yet. I worry about them injecting something under their skin. But if you've had it done safely 5 times, maybe I'll consider it.

@1CatOverTheLine --Thanks for the weather warning. I finally saw an alert for my town. It says that the storm will start tonight here. They are saying 30 below zero with the wind chill! That's crazy.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MaggieDemi said:


> I finally saw an alert for my town. It says that the storm will start tonight here. They are saying 30 below zero with the wind chill! That's crazy.


@MaggieDemi - Not too bad here at this point. It's +14º F(-10 C), and we've had perhaps five inches of snow so far, but chilly tonight and tomorrow night here as well - below zero air temperatures, and high winds, dropping the Chill Factor into the mid-minus 30s. Here's the view out the office window currently:










Best advice for anyone in the Great Lakes path, straight to the eastern seaboard: stay home; pet some cats; make soup; look out the windows, and don't go out unless it's to fill the bird feeders!
.


----------



## SbanR

@MaggieDemi -30!!!!:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot. I'm glad I live in England


----------



## mightyboosh

@1CatOverTheLine What's that fenced off area for?


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

mightyboosh said:


> @1CatOverTheLine What's that fenced off area for?


@mightyboosh - That's to keep the deer from getting free baths.










Local laws require six foot or greater "child-proof" fencing for pools. It's not particularly attractive, I know, but it serves.
.


----------



## Trixie1

@MaggieDemi -30!! now that really is crazy!! It was -1 here on Thursday morning, that was cold enough for me!


----------



## tinydestroyer

@MaggieDemi -30?????!?!?!!! THAT'S CRAZY! We are going to get to -8 or so tonight, with about 8" or 9" of snow before it's all over. The winter storm warning is through tonight, I believe. Nothing like what you or @1CatOverTheLine are experiencing, though.
















It looks so pretty, but man, it's rough walking around in it! I'm only going out for short spurts to get Mondo some walkies. The rest of the weekend is going to be spent indoors, cuddling fur babies and sipping warm drinks. Hope everyone else in the warm path stays safe!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

tinydestroyer said:


> @MaggieDemi -30?????!?!?!!! THAT'S CRAZY! We are going to get to -8 or so tonight, with about 8" or 9" of snow before it's all over. The winter storm warning is through tonight, I believe. Nothing like what you or @1CatOverTheLine are experiencing, though.
> View attachment 389061
> View attachment 389060
> 
> 
> It looks so pretty, but man, it's rough walking around in it! I'm only going out for short spurts to get Mondo some walkies. The rest of the weekend is going to be spent indoors, cuddling fur babies and sipping warm drinks. Hope everyone else in the warm path stays safe!


@tinydestroyer - Mondo looks right at home there. This really isn't much of a storm as storms go. We're seen seven-feet-plus twice here. When the snow eats your house, then it's time to worry; Nov 21, 2014; five roads (about 2½ miles) west of me:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

-30? Eeeek! I have a pal who lives in Canada and she always talks of these mythical hideous low temperatures! We were -1 when we awoke this morning and husband thought that was bad enough - and Oscar wouldn't leave the house 

Speaking of Oscar, his best advice is to stay tucked up in the warm.


----------



## Korin

So this is where everyone have gone... Hello all my friends. I was wondering what happened to you all. Thanks to @tinydestroyer i found you all.

Korin wanted to say hi to you all our friends, and hopefully new friends we will make here.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello and welcome @Korin - Korin the cat, what a stunner you are!


----------



## weebeasties

@Korin
So good to see you and beautiful Korin here! There are so many lovely people and charming kitties on this site, so you two will fit right in!


----------



## Trixie1

Hello and welcome to you and gorgeous Korin


----------



## SbanR

Hello and welcome. Korin the cat, you have such striking eyes


----------



## tinydestroyer

Hello @Korin - so glad you found us! Your fur baby is just gorgeous! Those eyes! Welcome to both of you - I think you'll like it here. Everyone is very friendly!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Korin said:


> So this is where everyone have gone... Hello all my friends. I was wondering what happened to you all. Thanks to @tinydestroyer i found you all.
> 
> Korin wanted to say hi to you all our friends, and hopefully new friends we will make here.
> 
> View attachment 389066


@Korin - How absolutely wonderful to see you and Korin here with us! I see your little girl is looking as stunning as ever.

@tinydestroyer - Well done!

Our little storm has picked up its pace a bit; here's the scene moments ago, out and back to feed my little fox:


----------



## Donnaev

Hi!! So good to have found you! Hope all is well with all your furry friends. & That you are warm and safe if you are in the storm's path. The boys are up to no good as always. Thanks @tinydestroyer for the link.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

@Donnaev - It's like Old Home Week here! It's just delightful to see you, Captain KitKat Jack and Major Tom Snickers. I suspect that you'll really like this place!
.


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Donnaev so glad to see you here, too! Your cat wrapping paper is so cool, as well as your holiday photo shoot. Welcome!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Korin --Thanks for coming over, it's so great to see pics of Korin again, I always thought she was stunning with her blue eyes. 

@Donnaev --It's so good to see you again too. I remember Capt. Kit Kat Jack and his photos. I hope to see more of him & his brother. 

@Shane Kent --Where's the Molly hoodie photo you promised?  I hope you, Karen, and the furkids are okay across the border in Canada. I know the weather is usually even colder over there than it is here.

@1CatOverTheLine --Yeah, it's like a real family reunion over here lately.  I hope your foxies are doing okay out there in this cold...Everybody keeps suggesting making soup in their posts. Now I'm craving soup.

@Mrs Funkin --Tell Oscar thanks for the advice to stay in where it's warm, I think I will....Love the cozy pic. :Cat

@tinydestroyer --Great idea, that's exactly what I'm gonna do-- stay inside, cuddle some cats, with a warm drink in my hand. 

Good Night Everyone! Stay Safe & Warm!


----------



## Golondrina

I'm reposting in this thread what I have said somewhere else in case I have not posted it correctly:

""Hearty greetings to all my friends from "beyond" and the new ones I hope to make here. I have just joined and haven't yet "discovered" all the functions of this forum but I will persevere and hopefully will join your chats iin the not too far future. 

Very happy to be amongst you."


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Golondrina said:


> I'm reposting in this thread what I have said somewhere else in case I have not posted it correctly:
> 
> ""Hearty greetings to all my friends from "beyond" and the new ones I hope to make here. I have just joined and haven't yet "discovered" all the functions of this forum but I will persevere and hopefully will join your chats iin the not too far future.
> 
> Very happy to be amongst you."


@Golondrina - Now this is _really_ a treat! How are you and sweet Sombra?

Welcome to PetForums, dear Friend!

@MaggieDemi - actually @Shane Kent is one degree warmer than you are right now: he's at -5º and you're at -6º. We've just passed the eight inch mark for snowfall, and it's coming down about as hard as I've ever seen it now. Looks like you, @Donnaev and @raysmyheart all stand to be in the 16 to 20 inch band.

NWS just posted a Storm Warning for @Foxxycat 's area as well - 8 to 14 inches. If you're listening, stay safe and warm.
.


----------



## tinydestroyer

Welcome @Golondrina - so glad you made it! Hope you're having a lovely evening!


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy and I are very happy tonight to see all of you here @Korin @Donnaev and @Golondrina ! Warmest welcome to all of you and to Korin, Capt. Jack and Major Tom Snickers and sweet Sombra! This is great news, indeed!






Speedy says "Hello, Friends!":Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

Wow! Hello everyone. It's great to see you and the kitties have all joined this wonderful group. @Golondrina @Donnaev and @Korin 
I' glad you found your way. Welcome! You will be sure to make many new friends here.

For those of you in the path of severe weather, please take care and be safe!
@Trixie1 BJ tips his head dress to you!

Prime is on her way to be spayed! 
As others have mentioned with their cats, she was very tame and had probably been lost. I did do a search for her family but if they could not have given a really good resin as to why she had escaped I would have told them," she doesn't match the description you give, wrong cat." I did not even get one call. I rarely ever have. The only time I ever reunited a cat with the owner, it was a very old kitty that had apparently gone to sleep in their trichromatic inside their garage and jumped out after leaving home. The reunion was short lived. So was the kitty. Better to keep them safe if no one comes looking but I love the idea of letting them know the cat was found with a sign like the one that @1CatOverTheLine posted. Brilliant! Also brilliant is to add a thread introducing all the kitties. It would add some extra colour to our cat world! ( Get your Hoover out, I left a U) 
@MaggieDemi tomorrow night is the time of the wolf blood eclipsing moon. If I can see it I will try to get photos for you.

Things are always fun if we bring out a toy.








Washing the toy first is always a good idea.








Prime likes a good round of ," tug of war."








She is quite satisfied with herself when she wins. She always wins!


----------



## SbanR

Donnaev said:


> Hi!! So good to have found you! Hope all is well with all your furry friends. & That you are warm and safe if you are in the storm's path. The boys are up to no good as always. Thanks @tinydestroyer for the link.
> View attachment 389095
> View attachment 389096


Hi, welcome to you and your beautiful Tabbies


----------



## thefiresidecat

hi all. i got a notice that many old pals were over here so I thought I'd check it out. I have 3 forest cats and one lynxpoint. 2 purebreds and two ahem "ferals" they were so super vicious that .. well.. I'd better let pictures tell my story.. first pic is dante a feral of unsual size. he's being particularly vicious in this photo. he's all it would be great if you rubbed my belleh. nothing bad will happen. it will be a good luck he said. angels will sing he said. minstrels will sing ballads of the joy he said..









second pic is Meomoto with seven toes on each foot. in this photo he's trying to do away with tibby as if he were a boa constrictor. it failed and they fell asleep instead.









this is money maker









awwww yeah

















next up is Andromeda (Drommie) she's a pure bred maine coon.

















and Tiberius (tibby) purebred siberian

















we are all located in the pacific northwest. nice to see and meet yah'll


----------



## Trixie1

@Golondrina @Donnaev @thefiresidecat Hello and a warm welcome to you all and your gorgeous kitties

@Jcatbird Adorable photos of Prime playing tug of war!! She's lovely!! So glad she found you!! I know that I would have stopped at nothing if one of my Cats had ever gone missing!! Sadly, there are people out there that just don't care enough about their pets. Sending hugs to Prime and the wonderful "Diva Warrior Cat" BJ & Muffin too Hope the skies are clear tonight for that photo of the wolf blood eclipsing moon!! they say that parts of Europe will be able to see it, but not sure if we will be able to see it in the UK!


----------



## raysmyheart

Hi @thefiresidecat and a very warm welcome to you and the cats from Speedy and me So glad to see you here and the beautiful pictures of the Cats. Those photos are great! Yes, dante looks especially vicious I think a 'vicious' cuddly cat Meomoto, Tibby, Money maker, Drommie - welcome to all these cuddly, sweet Cats - I hope we will see many more photos of these beautiful kitties.







Speedy says "Welcome @thefiresidecat and Cats!"


----------



## tinydestroyer

@thefiresidecat Welcome to you and all the vicious cuddlers! Dante, Tibby, Meomoto, and Drommie are all so gorgeous! What a lovely bunch!


----------



## Shane Kent

Hello @Korin , @Donnaev , @Golondrina , and @thefiresidecat . A belated Happy New Year to you all 

@MaggieDemi Karen's sister came over the other night to watch movies so no Molly in the TV room. Probably not a great idea to try and contain a fully clawed kitty in my hoodie when she may want to hightail it back to her safe room.

Molly giving me the look "Put that stupid smart phone down and pet me." Her belly and paw hair is growing back










Plus a hello everybody from my Princess Kitty.










Hope everyone is having a great day / evening.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
What an incredible pleasure it is to see so many old Friends here - and so many beautiful kitties too!

If you're not on Lake Ontario's south shore today, you're missing _all_ the fun. The snow is tapering off now and has left just about nineteen inches here; the single-digit temperatures are headed south of zero, and our 35 - 40 mph winds have stuffed the chill factor right down in the basement - currently officially at -22º F, but headed down into the high minus thirties later tonight.

There are traces of sunlight breaking through the clouds now, however, and I'm going to put on a cat-free hoodie and take a walk in the Winter woods.

@thefiresidecat - Bob extends a special belly-up welcome to Dante!


----------



## Donnaev

Yep, definitely cold around the lake today @1CatOverTheLine . Happy belated New Year to you too @Shane Kent and everyone else! 
Capt Jack is asking "do you wanna build a snowman?"


----------



## Shrike

Trixie1 said:


> @Golondrina @Donnaev @thefiresidecat Hello and a warm welcome to you all and your gorgeous kitties
> 
> @Jcatbird Adorable photos of Prime playing tug of war!! She's lovely!! So glad she found you!! I know that I would have stopped at nothing if one of my Cats had ever gone missing!! Sadly, there are people out there that just don't care enough about their pets. Sending hugs to Prime and the wonderful "Diva Warrior Cat" BJ & Muffin too Hope the skies are clear tonight for that photo of the wolf blood eclipsing moon!! they say that parts of Europe will be able to see it, but not sure if we will be able to see it in the UK!


The eclipse will be visible in the UK - except its going to be cloudy!  I have seen a few over the years though .


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird-- What time is the Wolf Blood Eclipse tonight? Sorry if this is a stupid question, but where do I look? Astronomy isn't my thing, so I have no idea what I'm doing. 

@thefiresidecat --Hi! I don't think we ever met, but I'm glad you're here. Beautiful pics, especially the two sleeping cats entwined. I think the name Money Maker is the best I've heard yet. 

@Shane Kent --I see Molly is taking lessons from Maggie, she has the offended glare down perfectly in that pic.  I hope Karen can find you some cat pajamas in Florida. Too bad you don't order online, I found this site. https://www.cafepress.com/+mens-cat+mens-pajamas

@1CatOverTheLine --Please stay safe if you feel you absolutely have to go for a walk in this weather, okay Friend? 

Have a Good Sunday Afternoon everybody! See you later tonight if we still have power. :Cat


----------



## Trixie1

Shrike said:


> The eclipse will be visible in the UK - except its going to be cloudy!  I have seen a few over the years though .


Thanks @Shrike I've never seen one must be amazing!! Let's hope that there will be a small break in the clouds this evening just long enough to witness this wonderful event!! Here's hoping!!


----------



## Shane Kent

Today is shovel and wrap more kitties day. Almost done getting all the breakable put away.

Brass Kitties


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Trixie1 said:


> Thanks @Shrike I've never seen one must be amazing!! Let's hope that there will be a small break in the clouds this evening just long enough to witness this wonderful event!! Here's hoping!!


We've just been for a walk along the Promenade and the moon is clearly in view currently...so fingers crossed (assuming I do my usual wake up at 4:xx!).


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MaggieDemi said:


> @1CatOverTheLine --Please stay safe if you feel you absolutely have to go for a walk in this weather, okay Friend?


@MaggieDemi - The snow was too deep to walk easily; I ended up driving the snowblower around the driveways to make Life easier once it stops.



Donnaev said:


> Yep, definitely cold around the lake today @1CatOverTheLine . Happy belated New Year to you too @Shane Kent and everyone else!
> Capt Jack is asking "do you wanna build a snowman?"
> View attachment 389238


@Donnaev - How are you doing on snow depth? Still snowing here, but I found an undisturbed area where a fairly accurate measurement could be taken:










Local radio claims "nineteen inches so far," for the south shore communities; I call it 22 inches right on the nose. I'm surely glad I put the chains on the tractor.

Stay safe everyone!
.


----------



## Shrike

Trixie1 said:


> Thanks @Shrike I've never seen one must be amazing!! Let's hope that there will be a small break in the clouds this evening just long enough to witness this wonderful event!! Here's hoping!!


They happen quite regularly - this is the second one in less than a year. This one is a 'total' eclipse so it goes quite a dark orangey red. There is a 'partial' one due the night of 16th July this year - the moon will be seen to have a rusty orange 'bite' taken out of it. The next total eclipse for the UK will not be until 15th May 2022 as far as I can work out.

https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/list.html


----------



## Jcatbird

@thefiresidecat Welcome! You have such lovely fur babies. Maine Coon, Siberian and ferals all have a place in my heart. The lure of the belly pet is enticing! There is something very relaxing about a belly rub to a viscious feral. Although I sometimes wonder if this one is more cat or more bear. 








@1CatOverTheLine That is a very warm welcome from Bob. Always thinking of others and truly a considerate kitty!

@Donnaev If Capt. Jack does build a snowman...... please let us see how it turns out! That could a true sight to behold, but I'm afraid he might vanish in that mountain outside your door!

@Shane Kent Molly does appear to be requesting petting over pictures, while your Princess seems quite content to pose for you. I expect that it was a wide decision to leave Molly out of your hoodie when meeting new people. Unless you desire pierced ears!

@Trixie1 Prime did enjoy winning the battle! 
To you, @MaggieDemi snd @Shrike I don't know if any of us will be able to see the night time display but if I do I will attempt to share it here. 
Wishing well and welcome to all!


----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi The greatest colour show should be around midnight here. Your time will be a bit different since your location is different. Do you have a place inside where you can usually see the moon late at night? Look there. It should appear much larger right now. The whole event will take a bit of time so you should keep checking the view. It will be changing. Plan to stay up late tonight!


----------



## Trixie1

Shrike said:


> They happen quite regularly - this is the second one in less than a year. This one is a 'total' eclipse so it goes quite a dark orangey red. There is a 'partial' one due the night of 16th July this year - the moon will be seen to have a rusty orange 'bite' taken out of it. The next total eclipse for the UK will not be until 15th May 2022 as far as I can work out.
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/list.html


If we don't get to see it tonight due to the cloud cover there's always the news or you tube! Hopefully will be less cloudy in the summer, the 16th July for the partial eclipse is not too long to wait and hopefully will not be as cloudy as today!! It being Summer!!!


----------



## Shrike

Trixie1 said:


> If we don't get to see it tonight due to the cloud cover there's always the news or you tube! Hopefully will be less cloudy in the summer, the 16th July for the partial eclipse is not too long to wait and hopefully will not be as cloudy as today!! It being Summer!!!


If it does seem like its going to be cloud free its worth going somewhere dark if you live in a city. There is too much light pollution where I am to really appreciate anything in the night sky.


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> We've just been for a walk along the Promenade and the moon is clearly in view currently...so fingers crossed (assuming I do my usual wake up at 4:xx!).


Just popped out! It's quite clear here too!! We may actually get to see it!! Hope you enjoyed your walk on the promenadex


----------



## SbanR

Trixie1 said:


> Thanks @Shrike I've never seen one must be amazing!! Let's hope that there will be a small break in the clouds this evening just long enough to witness this wonderful event!! Here's hoping!!


If I remember correctly it'll be visible around 4, 4.30?


----------



## Trixie1

SbanR said:


> If I remember correctly it'll be visible around 4, 4.30?


I'm normally up at 5am anyway, will definitely make the effort to get up at 4 tomorrow, would hate to miss it!! Sam will be pleased, means he gets breakfast an hour earlier!!


----------



## Shrike

SbanR said:


> If I remember correctly it'll be visible around 4, 4.30?


In the UK it starts at 2:30am and will be at its maximum "darkness" at 5:15am.


----------



## Donnaev

@1CatOverTheLine I think we're about the same here. Still coming down. 10 more inches forecasted overnight. So glad to see Tiberius and family @thefiresidecat. Andromeda is so beautiful! And I do believe I spotted some sky blue eyes in a post @MissyfromMice and @raysmyheart.


----------



## raysmyheart

I hope all who wish to view the eclipse tonight will see some nice views Wishing everyone good viewing! We have been in the midst of a Winter storm where I am today, so cloud cover will be heavy here, but I will be looking online for coverage of this event. Best of luck @Jcatbird @Shrike @Trixie1 @MaggieDemi and @Mrs Funkin and all watchers of the wolf moon eclipse!

@Shane Kent I am so glad to see the beautiful photos of your sweet girls.:Cat

@1CatOverTheLine Bob looks so peaceful having a nap, Speedy and I are always so glad to see him!

Our Winter storm is winding down here, and I learn something new every day. The forecasts kept mentioning the high possibility of sleet and/or freezing rain. I searched a bit to learn the difference between the two and read that sleet comes down like a crystal and bounces off objects and onto the ground. On the other hand, freezing rain will hit surfaces like tree limbs and freeze right on them and create a coating of ice. Well, we have been so lucky to have had sleet here and not the freezing rain, I think it prevented a lot of power outages. For all my years, I always thought that sleet and freezing rain were the same thing!

From a couple of days ago, before the snow, I snapped this photo of the moon behind the Pine trees.








Wishing everyone a good and safe evening.


----------



## Summercat

@thefiresidecat 
Gorgeous fur babies


----------



## thefiresidecat

we have a constant cloud cover here in winter. no way it will be visible to us, but at least it's mild, stay safe with all those winterstorms everyone! thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Jcatbird

@raysmyheart and all others wishing to see the sky tonight, so far the air here is cold and misty but the moon is fully visible at 8;30 P.M. . We shall see what happens over the next hours but right now it is beautiful! The glow is silhouetting the trees a little to the lower left and right.


----------



## Golondrina

It is almost 11 pm here in Montevideo and the moon is very brillant but white. It is supposed to become red in three hours time but I don't think I'm going to see it. My eyes are already closing and Sombra wants me to join her in our bed. Will see the photos tomorrow I think.


----------



## Jcatbird

:
9:30 here now and the moon is getting higher above.


----------



## Frankie blue eyes

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> A little Snowshoe birdie has informed me that a number of new members might be immigrating from a different corner of the internet to this friendliest of all Cat Forums. I hope that those who've stopped in here will take a moment to say hello before bombarding the Cat Photo Galleries with pictures.
> 
> To the regular posters here: I know that these newcomers - despite most being American, and hence, not speaking much English - will be welcomed warmly just as I was a couple of years ago.
> 
> Friends - I believe that you'll like it here!
> 
> View attachment 376153


Hey I'm english


----------



## Jcatbird

A bit before 11:00 and it looked like this.








12:00 and it looks like this!








My camera is difficult to work with and does not truly capture what I see but you get the idea of the beauty outside tonight. The full Wolf Blood Moon Eclipse.


----------



## Frankie blue eyes

Getting closer, still no strokes or cuddles


----------



## Frankie blue eyes

Listen to a track called sun and moon by Above and Beyond
Very fitting


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
@Jcatbird - Wonderful shots; just striking!

@tinydestroyer - Look what the cat Tasmanian Devil dragged in! @beardrinksbeer - Welcome to PetForums!

'Night all; stay warm.
.


----------



## thefiresidecat

hah I was wrong. we are able to catch it here. went out to get groceries and there it was.. off and on.. cause clouds but we were able to see it. lol


----------



## raysmyheart

Hi @Frankie blue eyes , so nice to meet you! I am in the Northeast United States with my sweet girl, Speedy and we are so happy to see you here.

A big hello to @beardrinksbeer , so wonderful to see you here at PetForums!

I went outside and did see the blood moon, the colors are brilliant here, it is soooo cold, but the sky has cleared completely since the storm! I tried to take a photo of the blood moon, but was not successful, but I want to report I do see a very beautiful moon being shaded with the amazing orange colors! @Jcatbird thank you so much for the photos and for reminding me about this moon this month!

Speedy sends a hello to all, she and I have been welcomed so warmly to this wonderful forum. We thank you all.


----------



## raysmyheart

thefiresidecat said:


> hah I was wrong. we are able to catch it here. went out to get groceries and there it was.. off and on.. cause clouds but we were able to see it. lol


I am glad you saw the blood moon, too @thefiresidecat ! It is amazing!


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Thanks


1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> @Jcatbird - Wonderful shots; just striking!
> 
> @tinydestroyer - Look what the cat Tasmanian Devil dragged in! @beardrinksbeer - Welcome to PetForums!
> 
> 'Night all; stay warm.
> .


 Thanks mate (where is the beer emoji?)
even raysmyheart is here
(man, it is hard to type when you have a pussy on your lap)


----------



## Jcatbird

Oh my! I am so glad others saw it! I watched it change right before my eyes! From a brilliant full moon,to slightly shaded to , lightly coloured, to red!


----------



## Summercat

Thanks for sharing pics! 
Wish could have seen, city lights here.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Summercat I took these specifically to share with any here who might be blocked from seeing this. I'm glad you enjoyed the sights. The colours are amazing. There will be more moons like this. Perhaps next time I will need for you to be my eyes.


----------



## Trixie1

Jcatbird said:


> Oh my! I am so glad others saw it! I watched it change right before my eyes! From a brilliant full moon,to slightly shaded to , lightly coloured, to red!
> View attachment 389329
> 
> View attachment 389330


Wow!! Beautiful!! Thank you for this amazing photo


----------



## raysmyheart

Jcatbird said:


> Oh my! I am so glad others saw it! I watched it change right before my eyes! From a brilliant full moon,to slightly shaded to , lightly coloured, to red!
> View attachment 389329
> 
> View attachment 389330


Thank you so much @Jcatbird for the most awesome photos of this great sky event! I did get to see the orange colors! I am so happy about this, but I was not able to capture them on camera, I am so glad you posted these for me to remember what I saw! It is also great for those where there was too much light pollution or cloud cover. Thank you again!


----------



## weebeasties

@Jcatbird 
Thank you so much for posting the photos of the moon! I wake up for work at 2am so by the time I came out to look, the show was over. I really appreciate you sharing this magnificent sight!


----------



## thefiresidecat

what a fantastic photo!


Jcatbird said:


> Oh my! I am so glad others saw it! I watched it change right before my eyes! From a brilliant full moon,to slightly shaded to , lightly coloured, to red!
> View attachment 389329
> 
> View attachment 389330


----------



## Jcatbird

@Frankie blue eyes I did listen. Thank you! Part of our Moon filled night! Very good!


----------



## tinydestroyer

Thanks for sharing the pictures of the blood moon, @Jcatbird - Lucy lulled me to sleep early over here with her tiny little purr. It really seems like it was a sight to behold!


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird Thank you for sharing the moon photos. We got a completely different moon in Ottawa last night.










I certainly was not going outside in -35 to -40 weather with plenty of blowing snow Much easier to look at Jcatbird's photos:Happy


----------



## tinydestroyer

Shane Kent said:


> @Jcatbird Thank you for sharing the moon photos. We got a completely different moon in Ottawa last night.


:Smuggrin Too funny!!!!!


----------



## Jcatbird

Welcome @beardrinksbeer and @Frankie blue eyes It's very nice to meet you. It seems the moon put on a welcoming show for you! 
I'm glad everyone enjoyed seeing the photos. It was 36 degrees here but not too bad for the picture session. My cats were a bit confused as to what I was doing. They kept looking up! Following Mom I suppose.

@Shane Kent That is the most amazing moon shot that you took! I have heard stories about the "man in the moon", but now we know the truth! It's a cat in the moon!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@raysmyheart --That's really interesting about sleet & freezing rain. There's also Hail, but I guess that falls in the warmer months. 

@Jcatbird --Thanks for the moon pics, how beautiful! I looked out all the windows, but couldn't see it. Now I see why you answer my messages in the middle of the night. When it's midnight here, it's only 9:30pm where you are. :Cat

@Frankie blue eyes --Welcome, I don't think we've ever met before. Beautiful cats. Mine don't cuddle much either, so I have to take it when I can get it. 

@beardrinksbeer --Welcome to you also. I don't think we've ever spoken before, but great to see you here. 

@Shane Kent --Yeah, that 40 below zero warning was insane, no way was I going outside. 

Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## Golondrina

It was visible in all its red blood splendour just after 2 am here in Montevideo as had been announced. I'm afraid I was fast asleep at that time but one of my daughters has sent me a magnificent photo. When I saw it 3 hours earlier it was beautiful, very brillant but still white.


----------



## Shane Kent

Karen got these on the way home from work The cat in front is the size of a kitten and very lifelike.










Hope everyone is having a nice Monday.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

^ it's Tuesday morn downunder :Bear morning everyone


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

beardrinksbeer said:


> ^ it's Tuesday morn downunder :Bear morning everyone


@beardrinksbeer - You Aussies. Good grief, you don't even know what season it is. "Well, it's January, so we'll call this summer." I think all those poisonous creatures have addled the lot of you. Tuesday! Summer! What's next - DropBears?

[Editor's note: For those who don't know Bear, he's aces all the way down. He retired to Tasmania last year from his long-time reserve in Australia where he rehabilitated Kangaroos, Wallaroos, Potteroos and Lord only knows what other sorts of Roos. He's as good as it gets, and as much a Brother to me as is @Shane Kent - and I'm positively delighted to have him here with us.] Just remember: he's an Aussie so... well... you know how they are, right?



@Jcatbird - Simply stunning; you make me want to lock my cameras up in a trunk. These are absolutely wonderful photos; thanks for sharing them with those of us who were fast asleep clouded over.

@Frankie blue eyes - You're an honourary Yank now, but no worries - it's a snap. Crisps are now chips and chips are now fries. See there? Bob's your Uncle!



weebeasties said:


> @Jcatbird
> Thank you so much for posting the photos of the moon! I wake up for work at 2am so by the time I came out to look, the show was over.


@weebeasties - I had the same luck when I got up. Couldn't even _see_ the moon at ten in the morning. Poor scheduling if you ask me.



raysmyheart said:


> Thank you so much @Jcatbird for the most awesome photos of this great sky event! I did get to see the orange colors! I am so happy about this, but I was not able to capture them on camera


@raysmyheart - You need a Magic Moon setting like @Jcatbird has on her camera.



Pretty sunset here this evening, with the temperatures having moderated from -9º F late last night to quite nearly ten degrees above zero just now. Here's a wish for a lovely Monday evening / Tuesday morning / second Thursday of Poisonous Snakes Week to each and every one.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @beardrinksbeer - You Aussies. Good grief, you don't even know what season it is. "Well, it's January, so we'll call this summer." I think all those poisonous creatures have addled the lot of you. Tuesday! Summer! What's next - DropBears?
> 
> [Editor's note: For those who don't know Bear, he's aces all the way down. He retired to Tasmania last year from his long-time reserve in Australia where he rehabilitated Kangaroos, Wallaroos, Potteroos and Lord only knows what other sorts of Roos. He's as good as it gets, and as much a Brother to me as is @Shane Kent - and I'm positively delighted to have him here with us.] Just remember: he's an Aussie so... well... you know how they are, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Struth, thank you for that Joe, I would blush, but I am an Aussie; we glow, not blush  It must be the Fosters we have for brekkie :Hungover
> Did you say drop bears, they are small, but they have big teeth. The snakes downunder get gnarly if they drop on 'em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Frankie blue eyes - You're an honourary Yank now, but no worries - it's a snap. Crisps are now chips and chips are now fries. See there? Bob's your Uncle!
> 
> I am a Yank? Cool, I can go around doing John Wayne impersonations, 'fill ya hands or I will shoot you where you stand' - I think that was from True Grit. I'll have to watch some his movies, first the AFC play-offs; I have not watched the ending yet. I saw the Rams come back to beat the Steelers. I am a cheese head fan thou :Bag close enough
> 
> Pretty sunset here this evening, with the temperatures having moderated from -9º F late last night to quite nearly ten degrees above zero just now. Here's a wish for a lovely Monday evening / Tuesday morning / second Thursday of Poisonous Snakes Week to each and every one.
> 
> View attachment 389456


you need some drop bears to take care of the snakes :Mooning oops, wrong one, let me try again :Nurse that will do :Woot


----------



## beardrinksbeer

^ that didn't work out right


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent That new kitty does look real! I smiled at the big back paw. Thank goodness your kitties are used to new things coming in or they might hiss at that one. Be careful if Molly is in your hoodie when she spots it!

@1CatOverTheLine Don't you dare put your camera away! From moon to sun! Your photos always take my breath away. I think I speak for others....... we look forward to the beautiful landscape shots you take. I just got lucky last night and was provided with something to see. It was only 36 degrees here and clear so I had an easier time than most to provide the photos. Sheer luck. Besides, if I'm honest, I must admit, the cats helped me. The Warrior Cat pointed out my best vantage point, Kept me warm so I wouldn't shiver and blur the picture too. He did everything but push the button.









@beardrinksbeer So, you're "only a day away!" Not so far! I'd love to hear something about the animals you've known. Sounds like you've done some wonderful things. 
To all those who commented on the photos. I thank you on behalf of my helper and chief photographer, BJ. He'll be pleased at the tellies. He thinks it should be called, " The Warrior Moon."


----------



## thefiresidecat

@1CatOverTheLine really gorgeous picture there.. but I tell yah, I'm very grateful to live in a climate zone that only has 2 seasons. (rainy and a little more rainy) hehe. I think the absolute coldest we've seen this winter is about 33 degrees. negative temperatures as terrible things.

here are a couple moonshots from my back yard.. but not of last nights moon. taking pics in total dark is not something I have a set up for. I only have a couple good moon shots. I have more sunset pics than you can shake a hind paw at though.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --I just love that teddy bear BJ so much, it's always a pleasure to see him. Give him a hug for me please. :Cat

@Shane Kent --Tell Karen she did a great job picking out the figurines! That one cat looks so life-like, his back paws look so real. 

@beardrinksbeer --I would also love to hear more about Australia & the animals. Keep the jokes coming, I don't always understand them, but I try. 

@1CatOverTheLine --I agree with @Jcatbird , don't you dare ever put your camera away in a trunk. We love your pics and the captions/poems/quotes that come with them. 

@thefiresidecat --Those are beautiful, they look almost like paintings. I hope to see more. 

Goodnight Everyone!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

thefiresidecat said:


> @1CatOverTheLine really gorgeous picture there.. but I tell yah, I'm very grateful to live in a climate zone that only has 2 seasons. (rainy and a little more rainy) hehe. I think the absolute coldest we've seen this winter is about 33 degrees. negative temperatures as terrible things.
> 
> here are a couple moonshots from my back yard.. but not of last nights moon. taking pics in total dark is not something I have a set up for. I only have a couple good moon shots. I have more sunset pics than you can shake a hind paw at though.
> View attachment 389466
> View attachment 389467


@thefiresidecat - That view - and your photos - are absolutely exquisite. You're very fortunate indeed to live with such a view; thanks for sharing it!
.


----------



## thefiresidecat

@1CatOverTheLine tyvm and I know we are very fortunate to live here and to have this view. your part of the world is gorgeous too! but I'm very glad not to have the cold. lol. although sub zero temperatures are particularly pretty. I lived in anchorage. ice crystals in the air are magical. but there wasn't a minute I wasn't worried about all the critters who were outside without central heating.

edit also meant to say your pictures always seem very professional. so does Missy's photos, it wouldn't surprise me to hear that either of you were professional photographers.

@MaggieDemi tyvm!


----------



## SbanR

Definitely the Warrior Moon @Jcatbird


----------



## beardrinksbeer

@beardrinksbeer So, you're "only a day away!" Not so far! I'd love to hear something about the animals you've known. Sounds like you've done some wonderful things.
To all those who commented on the photos. I thank you on behalf of my helper and chief photographer, BJ. He'll be pleased at the tellies. He thinks it should be called, " The Warrior Moon." [/QUOTE]

Not far, only a long spit away, or is it 52 cans of Fosters (Rod Marsh - that is what he drank between here & there a few years ago on the way to do battle for the Ashes; don't mention Bodyline)
I wish it was cold here in Tassie, it is 19 now but another 30 degree day with too many fires raging. Would you know it, I move away from East Gippsland (one of the worst spots for bushfires in the world) after 20 years, come down to Tassie (where is the shaking head emoji, they are too small too see - please enlarge them) :Cat








I am no where near it, but it makes a grouse sunset
Did you know that Oz has 7 of the top 10 deadly snakes in the world? In Tassie, we only have 3 varieties of snakes, all deadly; that makes it easier 
Don't worry, the drop bears are what you have to look out for Talking about fierce, Oz has the fierce snake, I think it is deadlier than the inland taipan :Cigar I don't think I put a picture of a drop bear here, now I have 








I better put something cute up, but isn't he adorable (above), you can see he is a he, or you can check him for yourself if you like
Jade is the dark one, Ben is the other one  I have had 7 german shepherds in my life, but my back is no good anymore, so I stay at home all day with Monster & Menace who are never f&*^ing home, the little bastards










Since they are shepherds, I asked Ben to look after this baby roo I found in the mums pouch after a car hit & killed her, he did a brilliant job








It is night time so I am off to kill heaps of people - relax - I am a gamer & playing Battlefield V ATM :Rage (don't mention Bodyline)


----------



## thefiresidecat

weebeasties said:


> Yes everyone in the path of the storm, if at all possible, take a snow day...or two...or three...stay safe and stay warm!
> 
> @1CatOverTheLine
> There was a time when he wasn't 22 pounds, but he was already spreading out.
> 
> View attachment 388904
> 
> 
> And just because, my favorite pic of him in all his floofiness!
> 
> View attachment 388905


oh my goodness! he's gorgeous. I had his twin, sadly he passed over the rainbow bridge in 2012. his name was Erlking. (real name was teddy though) 1996 (or was it 1997) -2012 his coat was vast. it contained multitudes. it could be medium to extremely long depending on the season. as a kitten it wasn't long at all. when he was about 2 his hair was the longest it ever was. after that it kind of stayed about the length of these adult pics I'm posting. that winter it got long I was living kind of rough. the house was partially reno'd and we didn't have heat for the winter other than a small space heater . he was never 22 pounds though. I think he topped out at 15.

edit and if I'm remembering who posted what correctly, we did something similar with dante about not putting up found cat posters. he was coming to our door every night clearly only getting food from our porch reliably. he would show up daily at 3 to 6 am and again at about dusk. this was winter while not the scary below zero temperatures we do have a very stormy wet season that does get cold. even during these 30-40 mph wind storms with rain he'd be there. when we got him in he was skinny, full of worms, lung and tape, and not neutered. so we were like yeah. he's ours. lol. if he had a home they weren't letting him or feeding him and giving him no medical care either.














lol. (we were young).


----------



## weebeasties

@thefiresidecat
Erlking (Teddy) was Magnificent! Those green eyes were striking.

It may have taken some time for Keith to fluff out, but when he became fluffy - he stayed fluffy! (Even in the Florida heat)

Thank you for posting Teddy's baby pics. He and Keith do look very similar, so now I have a bit of an idea of what Keith may have looked like as a kitten.

A belated welcome to you as well as
@Golondrina @beardrinksbeer @Donnaev and anyone else I may have missed. Wonderful to see all of you and your beautiful kitties!


----------



## Shane Kent

@thefiresidecat "not putting up found cat posters" It seems we are all like-minded here I decided that for Molly before I even trapped her. 1CatOver affirmed that decision in a chat over messaging. The vet confirmed Molly was neglected (no id chip, not spayed and likely no shots) and the decision was already made.


----------



## Trixie1

@ Shane Kent it was a very easy decision for me to have Sam, abandoned, he was filthy, very thin covered in fleas and injured! decision made!

@weebeasties Sadly, I don't have any kitten photos of Sam! I do often wonder what he was like as a kitten He's quite a small cat so must have been extra tiny as a kitten!

Maybe looked something like this


----------



## Shane Kent

@Trixie1 I told the vet I took Molly to I would pay for a checkup and deworming pill regardless if she was id chipped. If she was id chipped they would have to contact the owner. If she was spayed but not chipped I would have made an effort to find her owner. I would have contacted the Ottawa Humane Society to let them know I have her as well as local vets. I would have checked the local online posting of missing cats. If someone cared enough to have her spayed and was looking for her I would have enjoyed returning their cat to them.

I would never in a million years put up a poster because I could not be certain the real owner came to get her nor would I know their intentions. I would put up posters of a missing cat but never ever a found cat. I am not sure about the UK and Europe but in Canada that is not a wise thing to do and from what I understand it is the same in the US as Canada. As much as I hate to say it not all Canadians share my love of cats and there are some sick twisted people in the city I live in.


----------



## thefiresidecat

before we trapped dante we did scour boards looking for people who were missing him. there was no one. we thought maybe he was a boat cat. we live fairly near a marina. no way to know though. the vet said he was basically an older kitten. about a year old and we were feeding him for a couple months before getting him in. so there could have been some sort of excuse for it all other than being neglected.. but we didn't see anyone looking for him and he wasn't chipped and he wasn't neutered so yeah, we weren't gonna go out of our way. since the likelihood was he was neglected and if we went to all that effort to find his owners he was just going to end up on our door again


----------



## weebeasties

So I had mentioned earlier that Sam busted a window screen. We replaced it but then my partner had an ingenious idea about what to do with the old screen.

Our kitchen has one of those pass-through windows leading to the living room. Buddy drives us crazy jumping from the back of the couch, through the window, to wreck havoc on the counter tops and stove. It became a favorite game of his. "How long will it take mum to run into the kitchen before I jump down on the floor and show her my belly?"

So my partner tacked the old screen up over the pass through window. I can still see the TV while I'm cooking, and Buddy hasn't been on the counter for days! Simple solution to a vexing problem. Hopefully he never realizes he can jump directly from the floor to the counter! Maybe that won't seem as much fun.

@Trixie1 
That little kitten is adorable! Even if we never got to see our cats as kittens, we still think of them as our little babies and that"s a pretty good thing!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@weebeasties --I've seen those kitchens with windows that lead to the living room on TV. Great idea to use the screen for that!

@thefiresidecat --If Dante was a boat cat in his previous life, I bet he has some stories to tell. I've always wondered what my cats' lives were like before they came to me. I wish they could tell us...Sweet pics of Teddy too, thanks for sharing.

@beardrinksbeer --Those are really cool looking trees/bushes. Beautiful dogs too, that's wonderful how Ben took care of the baby kangaroo.

@Shane Kent --It sounds like Molly was dumped by someone, because usually cats will try to find their way home. When we took in a stray, it was clear she couldn't find her way back home, so was probably dumped out of a car.

Goodnight Everyone! :Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

@thefiresidecat Love your moon shots. I can't resist a beautiful sky! I'd like to be sitting right there! 
The kitty pictures always get my attention. Who could resist? 
@beardrinksbeer That Drop Bear looks like he could use a Fosters! Maybe a little hair of the dog that bit him!  Still.... a fantastic creature! A certain bear charm about him! I would not inquire if it is male or female though. I suspect a bear does not care to be inspected.
The Shepards are beautiful and the photo with the baby roo couldn't be more endearing. That's a very special photo. I'm glad you found the baby. As for the snakes....we have some fierce ones too. The cotton mouth is the one that is the most stubborn. They think they own anyplace they want to own and I am inclined to agree. They'll chase you if they are feeling bearish. 
Thank you for the photos! I love seeing the animals that live in other places. 
@Trixie1 Darling kitten. Perhaps reflecting on some deep thought.  I don't know who took that picture but it's purrfect. 
@weebeasties Brilliant recycling of the window screen. With the challenge of having you chasing gone, perhaps the counter won't seem such a fun place anymore. 
@SbanR BJ likes the way you think!
@1CatOverTheLine BJ has a new hobby. Yoga.








A new favorite snack too.








Lady fingers.








He actually gave me a few kisses. 
@MaggieDemi There's your Teddy Bear. Very different from a drop Bear!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Jcatbird said:


> As for the snakes....we have some fierce ones too.


@Jcatbird - "Fierce" is what @beardrinksbeer is talking about - the Fierce Snake - the Inland Taipan (Oxyuranus microlepidotus). If a Cottonmouth bites you and it hurts, but the truth is that even a bite with 100% envenomisation (and that's extremely rare) would take a fluke to kill even an unhealthy Human. The average two-drop bite from an Inland Taipan is capable of killing two hundred people. Not a big deal if you're bitten, however, since you only have 15 - 20 minutes of Life left. Google herpatologist Ricky Harvey some time - one of the very few survivors in history.

Bear - keep those darned things on your side of the ocean.
.


----------



## Jcatbird

@1CatOverTheLine I do understand that we have far less risk. I' ve met a lot of snakes in the swamp here without being injured. I much prefer a bite from a Cotton Mouth to the Taipan. ( if I had to choose!) Ouch and digestion is better than the alternative. Perhaps a better word for a Cotton Mouth is defensive. I've gotten nice photos of them but I find few people care to see those photos. Most prefer my sweet kitties licking my fingers. 
I actually watched video once of Steve Irwin handling a Taipan. Not something I would do. Harvey was a lucky man. I did google him. 
I think I'll stick with Warrior Cats. Lower risk factor.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Does anyone know if things like this heal from the inside out? When I first noticed this puncture last week it was red, not bleeding, but fresh. These photos are from last nite. I'm not sure if it is healing or not. it's a small hole. She is not favoring it at all, running and jumping all over the place as usual, it's not hot and she let's me massage the pad normally. Anybody seen something like this before? Thanks.


----------



## Jcatbird

@dustydiamond1 I know we all get worried when our kitties get a boo boo.  I have not seen a wound just like that before. It does not look inflamed. My suggestion would be to Call the vet and explain the problem. You can probably email or text the photos straight to them. It's always best to get professional advice. You will probably feel relieved just to have them give you their opinion. Please let us know.


----------



## TommyB

It's been awhile since I've been on. All has been great with Phoebe, Tubby, and Totty, but little Charmin died of a brain aneurysm. The vet tried to save her with surgery, but we still lost her. Cerulean and her other three kittens are doing great and all of them have forever homes lined up, including Cerulean.

I checked out one of the books I think @MaggieDemi suggested and enjoyed it. Thea liked it too. Married life has been great which pleasantly surprises me because I never really thought I wanted it. I've always been a loner.

This week is busy for me because I have NXT Takeover Phoenix on Saturday and a lot of promotion goes into it. But I just wanted to say hi and that I'm still alive. How is everyone else?

Just a little something I wrote on Christmas that maybe someone out there needs to read...


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Jcatbird said:


> My suggestion would be to Call the vet and explain the problem. You can probably email or text the photos straight to them. It's always best to get professional advice. You will probably feel relieved just to have them give you their opinion. Please let us know.


@dustydiamond1 - I wholeheartedly second @Jcatbird 's recommendation here - call the vet, and if possible, email a couple of the above photos to her or him. Best guess is that I'd not be worried over much, but Ben Franklin's "ounce of prevention," observation is still true today.
.


----------



## Shane Kent

@TommyB Sad to read about the loss of your little girl Charmin. I hope she didn't suffer, God rest her little soul. All the best at the NXT Takeover Phoenix. I am not much for sports entertainment (Baseball, Football, Hockey, Wresting, etc) but bravo to you for climbing to the top of the industry. And an additional bravo to you for pushing toxic people out of your life, life is too short to spend on toxic people.


----------



## Jcatbird

@TommyB Very glad to see you back! Hi! 
Also very sorry to hear of your struggles and loss. I think what you wrote is very wise advice. We often waste time trying to help those who cannot be helped. I think it is great to reach out to those we can help but we must recognize the difference. 
Married life huh? Fantastic that you found the right person! Yay! Good news in your life makes us all feel great!
As for me..... just chugging along with my furry friends!

@Shane Kent I just want to snuggle that little white fur ball. You certainly can find the sweetest cats. Ceramic and furry!

@dustydiamond1 Hoping the paw is fine.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird



















These get used


----------



## dustydiamond1

Shane Kent said:


> @Jcatbird
> 
> View attachment 389806
> 
> 
> View attachment 389807
> 
> 
> These get used


:Joyful :Happy :Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent I just used them too! They made me smile! Who can resist cat smiles?


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --I'm impressed by your understanding of Australian vernacular. You'll have to give me lessons. Or maybe I'll learn by osmosis. Dang I've been hanging around you guys too much, now I'm using big fancy words.  It's always nice to see my BJ Bear again.

@dustydiamond1 --I hope Gypsy's paw heals fast. I would keep it clean if you can.

@1CatOverTheLine --Yikes, 15 minutes to live? Those Taipan snakes better stay in Australia. 

@TommyB --Glad to see you back, but I'm so terribly sorry about Charmin! Please give Thea my condolences too. I'm glad you two found each other and are enjoying married life, it's always good to hear a success story. "You are you" is a nice saying, I like that.

Goodnight Everyone!


----------



## Jcatbird

@beardrinksbeer A Warrior cat sees a photo of a Drop Bear.








Does his best imitation.......








but decides , he prefers to be a pillow hog.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

^ I love that attempt by Warrior, you can send him downunder if you like :Happy you can come too if you want  just make it after all the fires have stopped :Wideyed


----------



## weebeasties

We have had a rough morning. Tuesday evening Zuzu started sneezing. I began giving her l-lycene. Yesterday one of her eyes was watering. Then in the wee hours of the morning I woke up and checked on her. She was open mouth breathing! So off to the emergency vet we went. They gave her an antibiotic and she is now cuddled up in our bedroom with the humidifier running. She got so bad so fast! They said her lungs are clear though. She has been on Atopica for allergies and rodent ulcers for years, but this vet said the dose isn't high enough and that she has a lesion in her mouth. We are going to have to go up on her meds. I hate that because it means we will have to switch her from a pill to the liquid form and she spits most of the liquid back out. Poor Zuzu. She really can't catch a break. She has always had to struggle with different issues. It breaks my heart. She's such a little trooper though. As soon as I brought her home today, she sat on the edge of the bed giving me that look of "Hey! I missed breakfast! Gimmie something Now!":Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

Oh. @weebeasties I am so sorry about Zulu. I hope she feels better immediately! So sorry for you too. I know that was scared but you have a way to treat her so thst's good. Can you mix the liquid with baby food? It's harder to spit out and helps the taste.

@beardrinksbeer I hope the fires stay far from you! Warrior has offered to be a volunteer firemen. He can dig firebreaks rather quickly. He showed me last night by slinging all the litter out of his box into a neat pile within a few seconds. Beautifully executed. 
I would put him right on a plane to you but he tends to drink too much while flying. I'd have to escort him.


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties Aaaahh!! Sorry to hear that you have all had a rough morning with Zuzu hope she's feeling much better now, what a worry for you!! She does sound like a lovely little character coping with all her health issues so well! Hope she enjoyed her late brekkie and continues to improve with the new meds.


----------



## Golondrina

Very sorry about Zuzu weebeasties. I hope she recovers very quickly in your capable hands. Do keep us updated please.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --I bought so many cute dishes like that for my cats, but they seem to prefer a flat people plate. I could have saved a ton of money. I guess I could still use them for treat dishes or something.

@tinydestroyer --Got any new tree pics? You know, I'm completely surrounded by forest, yet I'm always asking you guys for tree pics. Maybe one of these days I'll get into photography.

@Jcatbird --Wow, that photo of BJ snarling did kind of look like a Drop Bear. What happened to my sweet, innocent teddy bear? :Wideyed

@beardrinksbeer --Stay safe over there with all the fires & snakes.  We need some happy stories about Australia, the movies make it sound like such a romantical place, it can't be all danger. 

@weebeasties --I hope Zuzu gets well soon. It sounds like she has an appetite though, so that's good. 

Have a good day Friends. :Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties A get well soon for Zuzu from me too.


----------



## thefiresidecat

@weebeasties sorry to hear about zuzu. it's hard to deal with both for you and the cat. another trick is to distract her while trying to give the meds. make loud silly noises. poor baby hope she feels better soon. at least she has an appetite and has clear airways!


----------



## tinydestroyer

@weebeasties - Sending well-wishes for Zuzu, as well. Hope she's feeling back to normal soon!


----------



## Donnaev

Oh no @weebeasties, poor Zuzu and you! Positive vibes being sent your way for happy healing. 
@beardrinksbeer hope you are safely away from the fires, snakes & all the ferocious dropbears :Bear


----------



## tinydestroyer

MaggieDemi said:


> @tinydestroyer --Got any new tree pics? You know, I'm completely surrounded by forest, yet I'm always asking you guys for tree pics. Maybe one of these days I'll get into photography.


I'm not a very experienced photographer myself - I just can't help but play along with the Tree Picture Game! 








This was a strangely-lit tree tonight. The clouds are still bright with the waning moon, and it's getting colder again! I have it on good authority that by next Tuesday, we'll be barely making it to 0 degrees Fahrenheit!


----------



## dustydiamond1

beardrinksbeer said:


> ^ I love that attempt by Warrior, you can send him downunder if you like :Happy you can come too if you want  just make it after all the fires have stopped :Wideyed


YaY Hi bear!:Kiss


----------



## dustydiamond1

Golondrina said:


> Very sorry about Zuzu weebeasties. I hope she recovers very quickly in your capable hands. Do keep us updated please.


YaY! Hi Madam G and Miss S :Kiss


MaggieDemi said:


> @Jcatbird --I'm impressed by your understanding of Australian vernacular. You'll have to give me lessons. Or maybe I'll learn by osmosis. Dang I've been hanging around you guys too much, now I'm using big fancy words.  It's always nice to see my BJ Bear again.
> 
> @dustydiamond1 --I hope Gypsy's paw heals fast. I would keep it clean if you can.
> 
> @1CatOverTheLine --Yikes, 15 minutes to live? Those Taipan snakes better stay in Australia.
> 
> @TommyB --Glad to see you back, but I'm so terribly sorry about Charmin! Please give Thea my condolences too. I'm glad you two found each other and are enjoying married life, it's always good to hear a success story. "You are you" is a nice saying, I like that.
> 
> Goodnight Everyone!


Her clinic wouldn't let me email the photos, but Gypsys tootsie looking GREAT tonite, can't even see the boo boo :Joyful.


----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi That is quite a photo! Remember though, he was first a Warrior cat. Still a Teddy Bear with me though.

@Shane Kent You made me remember Marry Poppins. An all time favorite childhood memory. That was the perfect "Get well" music box! Just the sound of it made me feel good.

@tinydestroyer Beautiful shot! I love the lighting and the trees.

@weebeasties I hope Zuzu is feeling better and you are getting the medicine in.

@beardrinksbeer You've influenced my Warrior. Now he wants a Foster's in the evening. Look at him! Be careful what you ask for. :Happy

Of course I'm just interpreting his expressions........
I love you Mom.








Can I have a Foster's?








That's not a Foster's!








Hmmmph! Nothing but soft drinks here. When's my flight?








Cheers everyone!


----------



## dustydiamond1

weebeasties said:


> We have had a rough morning. Tuesday evening Zuzu started sneezing. I began giving her l-lycene. Yesterday one of her eyes was watering. Then in the wee hours of the morning I woke up and checked on her. She was open mouth breathing! So off to the emergency vet we went. They gave her an antibiotic and she is now cuddled up in our bedroom with the humidifier running. She got so bad so fast! They said her lungs are clear though. She has been on Atopica for allergies and rodent ulcers for years, but this vet said the dose isn't high enough and that she has a lesion in her mouth. We are going to have to go up on her meds. I hate that because it means we will have to switch her from a pill to the liquid form and she spits most of the liquid back out. Poor Zuzu. She really can't catch a break. She has always had to struggle with different issues. It breaks my heart. She's such a little trooper though. As soon as I brought her home today, she sat on the edge of the bed giving me that look of "Hey! I missed breakfast! Gimmie something Now!":Cat


Poor sweet baby, hope she gets better as fast as she got sick


----------



## raysmyheart

Good day, Friends!

There has been lots of rain here today, but it has ended and the sky overnight here is loaded with so many stars and the clouds moving quickly under them.

@beardrinksbeer please take caution with the heat and the fires where you are.

Speedy is sending her best get-well wishes to Zuzu @weebeasties and to Gypsy @dustydiamond1 . _A Spoonful of Sugar_ is a wonderful and precious get-well song for kitties @Shane Kent.



MaggieDemi said:


> You know, I'm completely surrounded by forest, yet I'm always asking you guys for tree pics.


@MaggieDemi , I was going through my pictures just now and spotted a photo I snapped this past Summer, in the very back of my yard. The trees are quite odd, I think, they remind me of ones that would be great in a story about elves or maybe even Bear and Piglet. Here are the odd but cute trees -







 I think they would be great for a fictional story.

Thank you for your posts, everyone and the great photos, too. It is so nice, and always is, seeing you all here. Speedy and I wish a very good day to all!:Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Good day, Friends!
> 
> There has been lots of rain here today, but it has ended and the sky overnight here is loaded with so many stars and the clouds moving quickly under them.
> :Kiss
> 
> @beardrinksbeer please take caution with the heat and the fires where you are.
> 
> Speedy is sending her best get-well wishes to Zuzu @weebeasties and to Gypsy @dustydiamond1 . _A Spoonful of Sugar_ is a wonderful and precious get-well song for kitties @Shane Kent.
> 
> @MaggieDemi , I was going through my pictures just now and spotted a photo I snapped this past Summer, in the very back of my yard. The trees are quite odd, I think, they remind me of ones that would be great in a story about elves, fairies or pixies or maybe even Bear and Piglet. Here are the odd but cute trees -
> View attachment 390008
> I think they would be great for a fictional story.
> 
> Thank you for your posts, everyone and the great photos, too. It is so nice, and always is, seeing you all here. Speedy and I wish a very good day to all!:Cat
> View attachment 390010


Right back at ya kid :Kiss 
Right now we are at 8 degrees F with the feel-like temp of -11 :Coldfeet:Cold:Arghh


----------



## weebeasties

Thanks for all the well wishes for Zuzu. You all are very kind. She doesn't seem to be feeling any better yet but I'm sure she will soon. I'm keeping her isolated in our bedroom for now. Trying to keep her cold from spreading. It may be too late because I heard Sam sneeze this morning. Luckily he loves his l-lycene gel and eats it like it's a treat. I'm going to start everyone on it today in the hopes to avoid an entire house full of sick babies.

@raysmyheart 
Your trees are cute! I can just imagine little gnomes living in them.

@dustydiamond1 
So glad Gypsy's paw is healing! Sounds like it's still too cold for her to go for a walk still. Just keep telling her spring is right around the corner.

@Jcatbird 
How did sweet little Prime's spay go? Hope she is feeling well. 
BJ is so adorable! Not only is he handsome, he seems to have such a wonderful disposition!

Ugh. Time to get ready for work. :Arghh Would really like to stay home with the babies today. Oh well, another day another dollar.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## beardrinksbeer

@beardrinksbeer You've influenced my Warrior. Now he wants a Foster's in the evening. Look at him! Be careful what you ask for. :Happy

Of course I'm just interpreting his expressions........
I love you Mom.
View attachment 390000

Can I have a Foster's?
View attachment 390001

That's not a Foster's!
View attachment 390002

Hmmmph! Nothing but soft drinks here. When's my flight?
View attachment 390003

Cheers everyone![/QUOTE]

In the evening? I put Weetbix in my strawberry stout, then Warrior can have one for brekkie 

When I used to work in this sawmill once, I used to take a 1.9litre thermos with red cordial to work with me
All these big blokes would not touch it as it had red cordial in it
Then one hot day a bloke just grabbed it & said stuff the red cordial & took a big drink
He put it down slowly & said, "there is not just red cordial in this, is there?"
It had Bacardi in it
So what else have you got in that Pepsi? :Wacky


----------



## beardrinksbeer

dustydiamond1 said:


> YaY Hi bear!:Kiss


Cooee cobber


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --It seems like you have a cat figurine for every occasion. 

@dustydiamond1 --So glad to hear that Gypsy's paw is better. :Cat

@beardrinksbeer --I sure am learning a lot of new words. Never heard of "cobber" before. (mate, friend, or pal in case anybody is wondering.) 

@raysmyheart --Nice pic, it does look like animals could live in the little caves under those trees. 



tinydestroyer said:


> The clouds are still bright with the waning moon


That was perfect, you even included a little poetic caption with your tree pic. :Joyful

Enjoy the day Everyone!


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties 
Hope Zuzu is better today


----------



## Lari

I had a fever dream that people actually missed me and it contained a link here?

I'm still not sure I believe that, but on the off chance that's true, I guess I can be contacted on this account?

I think that's all. <<


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

@Lari - How fabulous to see you here! Of course we missed you; how are the wedding plans coming - and is Lelia going to be a flower girl?

Welcome to PetForums. 
.


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Lari you dreamed right! So glad you made it over. Welcome!


----------



## Lari

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Lari - How fabulous to see you here! Of course we missed you; how are the wedding plans coming - and is Lelia going to be a flower girl?
> 
> Welcome to PetForums.
> .


Who said anything about a wedding? 



tinydestroyer said:


> @Lari you dreamed right! So glad you made it over. Welcome!


Having spent the past week or so battling, and then recovering from, the flu, it was hard to say what was real and what wasn't. Thank you.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Lari said:


> Who said anything about a wedding?


@Lari - Are you kidding? It's been in all the Cat Journals. Besides, Moo Shu texts Lelia for hours some days!
.


----------



## Lari

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Lari - Are you kidding? It's been in all the Cat Journals. Besides, Moo Shu texts Lelia for hours some days!
> .


Lelia must be hiding her phone from me.

Anyway, my future FIL did suggest we tie the rings to the cats and send them down the aisle, but we nixed that idea. When I'm ready to start looking at photographers, however, I'll be looking for one that can get a few shots with me and the kitties the day of.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Lari --Hi! It's so good to see you again! It wasn't a dream, we really did miss you. Feel free to post pics in this thread of Lelia & your wedding plans. I hope you feel better, the flu is the worst. ((Hugs))


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Lari said:


> Lelia must be hiding her phone from me.
> 
> Anyway, my future FIL did suggest we tie the rings to the cats and send them down the aisle, but we nixed that idea. When I'm ready to start looking at photographers, however, I'll be looking for one that can get a few shots with me and the kitties the day of.


@Lari - A fine idea indeed. Cathedral-length veil, I hope? Kitties absolutely _Love _to climb things!

It's simply grand to see you here. 
.


----------



## raysmyheart

Hi! @Lari! It is such a nice surprise, I just arrived home from work and I see your post here!
How is sweet Lelia doing, oh I think she is the sweetest kitty.:Cat I am sorry to hear you have had the flu, I had it bad five or six years ago and I do imagine how exhausting that must have been for you.
Speedy and I then send you a very warm welcome as well as wishes to be feeling better every day! It is wonderful to see you again @Lari.

Hello from Speedy!


----------



## Lari

MaggieDemi said:


> @Lari --Hi! It's so good to see you again! It wasn't a dream, we really did miss you. Feel free to post pics in this thread of Lelia & your wedding plans. I hope you feel better, the flu is the worst. ((Hugs))


It's slow going. The sore throat is mostly gone, but I keep breaking into a bit of a fever/chills and having to take ibuprofen. It's a bit better every day though, so I guess I can't complain too much.

I don't know how much I'll post here, but we'll see.

@raysmyheart Hello! You've always been so sweet. <3 Lelia is a big brat, but I love her to pieces, so it works out.


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## Jcatbird

@weebeasties Thank you for inquiring. Prime is doing very well. She is recovering with my foster friend in the city. That's very helpful because she is much closer to the vet that spayed her. BJ has turned out to be quite a spirited and loving ball of fur. He keeps me smiling along with the rest of the gang here. I hope Zuzu is smiling some too.

@beardrinksbeer Oh yes! I'll be sure to give my Warrior a fresh start to his morning with a little Stout. I suppose if he has a bit too much Foster's the night before it will help him get stirring. You could even say a "little hair of the dog that bit him!" Of course if he rises in a mood like that I could just go ahead and book that flight.......
Bacardi in red Cordial! Hmmmm. I named a kitty Cordial but that was a chocolate Cordial. I can say that you devised a good method to keep it tucked away from having to share.  Over here it's always a Coca Cola additive. I know of a spot in Central America you might appreciate. They grow sugar cane there to produce a favoured drink. It's supposed to cure everything. Of course it is mixed with ten kinds of fruit juice so I'm wondering which juice does the healing!?!? :Happy
As for the Pepsi.... straight. The Warrior cat was watching. How could I trick him into confusing the label for a Foster's if it smelled like Bacardi? He's learning his colors but can't read yet so I was hoping the ruse would work.

@raysmyheart I agree with weebeasties That tree is surely a photo of a gnome home.

@Shane Kent Hello! I love the photo. You know I have a soft spot for Gingerbread babies!

@Summercat , @Trixie1 , @SbanR How are things with everyone? I'm a bit late on posting because of kitty cleaning duties but my Warrior and I send you greetings and salutations! To you all and to @1CatOverTheLine I thought I would send a colourful glow from over here.

Across the pond.


----------



## SbanR

My 2 are fine @Jcatbird . Thanks for asking. Ollie says hello and special regards to Warrior Cat


----------



## Trixie1

@Jcatbird We're fine too! Thank you Just having a very, very lazy Sunday morning so far, will be looking to book a short holiday in Italy for Easter later. Glad to hear that Prime is doing so well, big hug to BJ and the others too

@weebeasties How's Zuzu doing? Better? and Sam, has he stopped sneezing?

Happy Sunday Everyone


----------



## Golondrina

dustydiamond1 said:


> YaY! Hi Madam G and Miss S :Kiss
> 
> Her clinic wouldn't let me email the photos, but Gypsys tootsie looking GREAT tonite, can't even see the boo boo :Joyful.
> View attachment 390004
> View attachment 390006


Hi dustydiamond, I was looking for your post about Gypsy's boo boo, but now I am glad to see all is well.


----------



## Summercat

Lovely photos everyone 

We are well, have been watching the snow fall today.

Here is Jack tucked up in bed


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Jcatbird - Thanks for sharing those beautiful sunsets. The way you've captured all the colors through the brances and reflected in the lake - just gorgeous!

@Summercat Jack certainly looks peaceful. What a sweetheart! And such an adorable pink nose.

We are being lazy over here on this Sunday morning, too. Sleeping in, or rather napping-in a bit. My sweet kitties always seem to know when I need to relax - they'll come and sit in my lap so that I can't get up. Can't complain!


----------



## Shane Kent

Snowing in Ottawa this morning so I stayed inside and worked on Molly mingling with the other cats. Wrapped and put away some more figurines. I know I have posted the cat that is in the following photo online but I don't think I posted the set. They are made in Japan and I couldn't leave the little puppy behind.










Molly on a cute cat blanket in her safe room.


----------



## Summercat

@Shane Kent 
Pink suits Molly :Cat


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> Snowing in Ottawa this morning so I stayed inside and worked on Molly mingling with the other cats. Wrapped and put away some more figurines. I know I have posted the cat that is in the following photo online but I don't think I posted the set. They are made in Japan and I couldn't leave the little puppy behind.
> 
> View attachment 390438
> 
> 
> Molly on a cute cat blanket in her safe room.
> 
> View attachment 390439


Molly's a real little beauty! The Japanese figurines are lovely, understand why you couldn't leave the puppy behind if they come as a set.


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Shane Kent - you definitely did the right thing by taking the puppy figurine, too! How's Molly's integration going? She looks so happily relaxed on her blanket. What a pretty girl! She has perfect little ears!


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Lovely photos everyone
> 
> We are well, have been watching the snow fall today.
> 
> Here is Jack tucked up in bed
> View attachment 390423


Oh!! Look at Jack all tucked up and looking very cosy!! seems that we're all having a bit of a lazy day!! Have you got much snow SC? Blowing a gale here!! Sam's hardly stepped out all day!


----------



## Shane Kent

@tinydestroyer Molly and the other cats are doing really well. Taz & Zoe have been close to her in the safe room but Kitty & Rusty are still a little leery of going in the room. Rusty stays at the door looking in. Molly has ventured out of the room into the bathroom and our bedroom. Molly appears to like her room a lot and not in a rush to go far from it so I will go at her pace. With a bed in the room to lay with her I am not in a big hurry she is a snuggler


----------



## Foxxycat

How has everyone been?! Finally finished the long boring project at work. Ugg I despise database work. My eyes go crosseyed by 11am and at night ready to toss the computer into the ocean...

This morning on way to work got some nice sunrise pictures..










And a Honeybee last night..she darted out the door with cabin fever upon arrival at home from work...so I enlightened her with 10 minutes outside while she roamed back and forth wondering why the snow is on her garden?!










Looks like I've got many pages to catch up on!!

Oh Honeybees birthday was Wednesday. I forgot to get her some new feather toys...she destroyed the others we had...but I do have some mice toys stashed so tossed her a few to chase around and stuff em under the refrigerator and washer..


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Foxxycat - Happy Birthday to Honeybee - that gorgeous girl! Hoping that she had a wonderful time with her mice, and stashed them well behind each and every household appliance!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, this is Oscar's response to my watching the Pro Bowl - most unbothered (and he often likes to watch American Football)...I'm going to try to stay up to watch some of the Royal Rumble tonight too but I fear I might be watching it tomorrow evening instead.


----------



## Shane Kent

Hello @Foxxycat and a belated happy birthday to Honeybee

Some more of the stuff I wrapped today.


----------



## Jcatbird

@SbanR An Ollie tree! Ollie looks lovely and the leaves show off the fur color so nicely! Hello Ollie. My Warrior would probably enjoy being u there with you.

@Trixie1 Oh how wonderful! A holiday in Italy. I hope you'll take photos for us. From the photo it looks like someone is begging to go with you. I love that beautiful pose and grand white fur with the rich colors showing just a little. I could give a snuggle there. Maybe that little bunny should come see me for the Easter holiday.

@Summercat Jack is looking very happy. He so reminds me of my Banjo! Even the content look.








But this is a very tired Banjo yawn. My, what big teeth she has!








She can also relax in some rather strange configurations. 








Perhaps half the time she is just posing for the camera. 








@tinydestroyer I'm so glad you liked the photos. I do enjoy the beautiful colors of nature. I wish I could have posted the feeling of peace and the sounds that were made by the little frogs singing away. It was a lovely moment.

@Foxxycat Very happy to see you and the gorgeous Honeybee. Happy Birthday Honeybee! Those eyes are so pretty! The Sunrise photo is too. Sky pictures always get my attention along with the kitties! 

@Mrs Funkin Is great to see you and Oscar! It would appear that Oscar may be all tired out from playing. Was Oscar inspired by the football? Looks like a "touchdown" to me, or maybe the play ended with a tackle. 

@Shane Kent Where do I even start! The kitty and puppy got me with their eyes. I would not have abandoned the puppy either. Who could leave that face? Out of the group shots of kitties, besides my favorite smiling kitties, I spotted the precious Mother and kitten. The maker of that one captured the look so well. I see a cute mouse there too. A good centerpiece for a cat table setting if you don't find mouse cups! 
Molly looks lovely on her pink blanket. It does show off her eyes. I'm sure Kitty and Rusty will adjust like Taz and Zoe are doing. Molly is a sweetie and they'll get to know her soon enough.

@beardrinksbeer I'm hoping all is safe there. The Warrior did this after he saw my post about a breakfast Stout. I think he may have arrived here with a bit of a beer belly.









To everyone else, Hello and I hope all kitties are improving or already well.

Warrior Bj sends all, more love than he can fit between his paws. Thiiiiis much!


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Yep, lots of snow! OH said he heard on the news yesterday, it was the highest amount in 68 years.
The city does a good job of keeping pathways and streets clear, so you don't notice the amount as much.

@Foxxycat 
Honeybee is beautiful 

@Jcatbird 
They do look a lot alike! How old is Banjo? Jack likely just turned five months.
Warrior is very cute :Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

@Summercat Banjo is almost a year old. She's a really funny kitty. Her Father was Maine Coon but you can't see it in her at all! She is still a small cat with short hair. You can hear the genes in her voice though. She is always walking around singing. Sometimes she just amuses everyone by sitting in a chair and serenading us. She was rescued in March of last year along with three litter mates. Her brother is Whistle. His meow sounds more like a whistle than a meow! Her cousin Emoji looked a lot like her too. I guess Jack is their, " out of town" cousin! 

Emoji








Banjo








Whistle


----------



## SbanR

Jcatbird said:


> @Summercat Banjo is almost a year old. She's a really funny kitty. Her Father was Maine Coon but you can't see it in her at all! She is still a small cat with short hair. You can hear the genes in her voice though. She is always walking around singing. Sometimes she just amuses everyone by sitting in a chair and serenading us. She was rescued in March of last year along with three litter mates. Her brother is Whistle. His meow sounds more like a whistle than a meow! Her cousin Emoji looked a lot like her too. I guess Jack is their, " out of town" cousin!
> 
> Emoji
> View attachment 390546
> 
> Banjo
> View attachment 390547
> 
> Whistle
> View attachment 390548


Banjo looks a real sweetie


----------



## Summercat

Agree with @SbanR ^^ :Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

Good morning / day / evening everyone 

The Sunrise in Ottawa today. Minus 23 degrees Celsius.










My little Princess Kitty has the right idea. Notice the heat register on the left. Typically she naps on the living room couch but cold days she lays in front of the blowing heat. It's not even cold in my house but she loves the heat.










@Jcatbird Cute little kitten photos, makes a cold morning feel a little warmer


----------



## Jcatbird

@Summercat and @SbanR anno is full of personality. She is always doing funny things. Her father also produced these fluff babies.















@Shane Kent Maybe a kitten playing in the sun will keep you warm today! Your sweet Princess Kitty has the right idea. Laying in front of the heat is very relaxing. I'd probably join her if I were there!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Foxxycat said:


> Oh Honeybees birthday was Wednesday.


@Foxxycat - Happy Birthday to the beautiful Honeybee - from all twelve of us!

@Jcatbird - Give BJ a big hug for me!



Summercat said:


> Yep, lots of snow! OH said he heard on the news yesterday, it was the highest amount in 68 years.


@Summercat - We've had a very mild Winter here as far as snowfall goes - contrary to the reputation of Snow Capital Of America - in fact, aside from our 22 inch snowfall last week, we've had nothing more than four inches at a time all Winter.

Here's an Arctic blast from the past, however - the remnants of the November snowstorm here in 2014 - 88 inches, dropped like a big white fluffy bomb:










For scale, the iron fence just peeking out at right is just under two meters, and the door on the old chicken coop straight ahead is 7'2" tall. Ah well...after a storm like that, you never have to ask yourself, "I wonder what I should do today?"

To everyone in the path of the Arctic blast currently on its way - stock up and stay inside if you can.

@tinydestroyer - remember -10º on Wednesday evening for you - easy enough for the chill factor to drop into the minus thirties if there's any wind at all. Tell Mondo that walks will be limited to about seven seconds.



@MaggieDemi - Your Friday night's about the same - around minus ten Fahrenheit. Got soup?

@Shane Kent - You I don't worry about as much, dear Friend, and it looks like Ottawa will be warmer than some of us - temperatures between zero and -5 for a few nights - but don't wear shorts when you go outside.

@Foxxycat and @raysmyheart - chilly for you both on Wednesday night as well, but the forecast says the low should be right at zero Fahrenheit.

@Donnaev - A little cool for us on Wednesday and Thursday nights as well - looks like we'll be sharing Shane's minus five those evenings. Be safe out there!

@Orange&White - As the weekend winds down in Texas, get your Winter coat out - on Monday morning it will only be 78º there.



Stay warm and stay safe, everyone - and to @beardrinksbeer - keep out of harm's way - and watch out for those DropBears!
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@SbanR --Gosh Oliver is a gorgeous cat. His fur looks so silky. 

@Trixie1 --Italy sounds exciting. You'll have to take lots of pics for us. 

@Shane Kent --I love the pic of Molly on her pink blankie. I hope you can get some shots of her when she mingles with the other cats. :Cat

@Foxxycat --Well if it isn't my sister from another mother. So glad you stopped by. Happy Birthday beautiful Honeybee! Love the pics... Glad you finally finished the inventory at work. Don't be such a stranger now okay? ((hugs))

@1CatOverTheLine --Thanks for the weather report. No, I don't have any soup. Maybe I'll get out those cookbooks that @Foxxycat sent me and try to make some. 

@Orange&White --Yeah, my brother in San Antonio thinks that 75 degrees F is cold.  I go swimming in that kind of weather.

@beardrinksbeer --What happened to you? We miss your jokes...Hope you didn't go up in smoke. :Wideyed

@Jcatbird --That little black puffball with white paws & necktie looks like Maggie!

Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## SbanR

Thank you @MaggieDemi . His coat is quite silky; his undercarriage has very fine hair which lately has developed a tendency to Matt badly


----------



## Trixie1

@Jcatbird what gorgeous photo's of these little balls of fluff!! If you don't mind just popping them on the next flight to London I promise to send them back!!! Sam won't mind! He's quite sociable really!  Planning to go to Northern Italy up in the Alps on the border with Switzerland, it really is beautiful there.

@Shane Kent If I was Princess Kitty I'd stay in this spot until the spring!! She looks lovely, warm and cosy right where she is!

@MaggieDemi I love going to Italy right on the border with Switzerland, in the Alps, lots of mountains, lakes and trees!! I'll be sure to take some photos

@1CatOverTheLine the forecast here for tomorrow evening is 4 inches of snow!! And that's about all I can cope with! Bit tricky getting from A to B!!

If your in the areas effected by the 
Snow, stay safe and warm


----------



## Orange&White

[QUOTE="1CatOverTheLine, post: 1065377227, member: 1454480

@Orange&White - As the weekend winds down in Texas, get your Winter coat out - on Monday morning it will only be 78º there.



.[/QUOTE]

Hahaha. Well it was 40 early this morning, now sunny and 68 degrees. When I look at the national weather map, I put on my winter coat in the spirit of unity with my friends who are freezing their buns off in other areas. Then one minute later, I start sweating, and there goes the coat back to the closet. 

Thinking about all of you though!!!


----------



## Summercat

@Jcatbird 
Love fluffy cats
Did you find homes for all the kittens?

@1CatOverTheLine 
Looks deep! Here it is cleaned up so fast it is hard to tell walking about, how much there was.

@Trixie1 
Would love to travel there as well, should be a good trip


----------



## Golondrina

I can hardly imagine the temperatures discussed in this thread when I have ALL my air conditioning units going full blast to survive the outside 34°C (93°F) temperature here in Montevideo! Blue sky and no wind today but thunderstorms announced for the .next 4 days. Sombra will be happy to have me permanently at home for several days.


----------



## tinydestroyer

@1CatOverTheLine Mondo says, in his best Eeyore voice, "but I stuck it out in the heat with you for years! The least you could do is freeze your tush off for me now that we have snow!"









Awwww. At -30 degrees, I daresay our walks will have to be even _longer_! @maggidemi - when you figure out that soup recipe, send it along. I'ma need it!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Orange&White --Well if it isn't my other sister from another mother. Glad to have you back, but please quit bragging about the warm weather in Texas while we are freezing at below zero.  ((Hugs to you, Misfit, Tangent, Farrell, and Charlie))

@Golondrina --93 degrees F? I think I'm coming for a visit, leave a light on for me. 

@tinydestroyer --Sure, I'll send you the recipe. Yours will probably turn out better than mine, I'm the worst cook on the planet... Your dog is beautiful, what breed is he?

@Trixie1 --That sounds even better, the Swiss Alps remind me of the Heidi movie. 

@Shane Kent --I told you Princess Kitty always looks happy, she even smiles when she's sleeping. 

@Jcatbird --I love BJ's "So Big" pose. I used to do that as a baby for photos. It always makes me feel all warm & fuzzy to see Banjo & Whistle hugging pics. :Cat

Goodnight Everyone!


----------



## Golondrina

No problem MaggieDemi, you can share the guest bedroom with Sombra


----------



## dustydiamond1

Golondrina said:


> No problem MaggieDemi, you can share the guest bedroom with Sombra
> View attachment 390715


Beautiful Sombra, beautiful room.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Right now we are at 6 degrees Fahrenheit with a feels like temp of -11F. Can we come for a visit too @Golondrina?:Cold:Coldfeet:Cold:Arghh:Cold:Cat


----------



## Golondrina

Sure dustydiamond if you don't mind sharing the guest bedroom. The beach is just across de road.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

How are you all today?


----------



## Summercat

@Gallifreyangirl
I am now chilled out reading in bed with Jack, who is napping.

Reading the Witches Elm by Tana French


----------



## raysmyheart

Gallifreyangirl said:


> How are you all today?


Hi @Gallifreyangirl, Speedy and I are starting our day and we hope this message finds you and all our Friends here very well today!

I'm watching the weather updates and getting ready for a bit of a wintry mix, this evening continuing into Wednesday, here where I am in the Northeast United States. Luckily, I should be home from work before any snow starts falling tonight.

@Summercat I hope you enjoy your reading!



1CatOverTheLine said:


> To everyone in the path of the Arctic blast currently on its way - stock up and stay inside if you can.


Thank you @1CatOverTheLine , you be safe as well! I think Thursday will be the coldest here in Massachusetts.

@Golondrina , Speedy sends a hug to beautiful Sombra. Sombra is one pretty cat, thank you for the wonderful photos.

@Foxxycat , sending warmest Birthday wishes to Honeybee.

@Trixie1 , take care in traveling in the snow, I hope you are not getting too much.

I spotted the wild turkeys about two weeks ago, @MaggieDemi , I think you said you see them where you are, well they are certainly not as frequent visitors as they used to be, so I was glad to spot them at the edge of my property. I snapped this photo and then realized the gnome tree was also in the photo, maybe the turkeys wanted to pay a visit to the gnomes or elves that live in this tree.









My gnome tree -








Sending wishes for a good day to all of you here, Friends.


----------



## Shane Kent

Hello @Gallifreyangirl I had a wonderful morning.

Molly spent her first night roaming the house with the other cats. She was out and about so I didn't have to spend the morning locating a hiding place I put her back in the room and gave her breakfast, I will let her out when I get home. I will leave her out the entire weekend and she will be done with the safe room. Next step is to get photos of her with the other cats.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent Yay! Good for everyone. Molly is finding freedom in the house. Great job blending the family.

@raysmyheart Very nice to see so many lovely wild Turkeys. Hopefully the Gnomes put some nice treats out for them. 

@1CatOverTheLine I hope you are able to dig your way out of everything today. BJ and the whole crew could probably purr you way out.

@SbanR My Smokey has fine infer fur too. She really doesn't like me trying to get the mats out either. Belly rubs are okay, just stop trying to groom me Mom!

Smokey is sending her most innocent look,








And a sweet hello to everyone!


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird Smokey is a beautiful little girl. Love the look she is giving in the first photo, so sweet.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Nice to see your are all having a good day. It’s evening here and forecast of snow in its way.


----------



## Golondrina

weebeasties said:
"Zuzu doesn't seem to be feeling any better yet but I'm sure she will soon. I'm keeping her isolated in our bedroom for now. Trying to keep her cold from spreading. It may be too late because I heard Sam sneeze this morning. Luckily he loves his l-lycene gel and eats it like it's a treat. I'm going to start everyone on it today in the hopes to avoid an entire house full of sick babies."

How are Zuzu and Sam getting on Weebeasties?


----------



## Golondrina

jcatbird said:
"@1CatOverTheLine I hope you are able to dig your way out of everything today. BJ and the whole crew could probably purr you way out."

I get lost in this thread dealing with so many subjects. I couldn't figure out from what situation 1CatOverTheLine must dig his way out. But I trust him to succeed in whatever he undertakes.  be it a snow mountain.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Golondrina It is a snow mountain.
Here is his post for you.

The photo is amazing! 


1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Foxxycat - Happy Birthday to the beautiful Honeybee - from all twelve of us!
> 
> @Jcatbird - Give BJ a big hug for me!
> 
> @Summercat - We've had a very mild Winter here as far as snowfall goes - contrary to the reputation of Snow Capital Of America - in fact, aside from our 22 inch snowfall last week, we've had nothing more than four inches at a time all Winter.
> 
> Here's an Arctic blast from the past, however - the remnants of the November snowstorm here in 2014 - 88 inches, dropped like a big white fluffy bomb:
> 
> View attachment 390609
> 
> 
> For scale, the iron fence just peeking out at right is just under two meters, and the door on the old chicken coop straight ahead is 7'2" tall. Ah well...after a storm like that, you never have to ask yourself, "I wonder what I should do today?"
> 
> To everyone in the path of the Arctic blast currently on its way - stock up and stay inside if you can.
> 
> @tinydestroyer - remember -10º on Wednesday evening for you - easy enough for the chill factor to drop into the minus thirties if there's any wind at all. Tell Mondo that walks will be limited to about seven seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> @MaggieDemi - Your Friday night's about the same - around minus ten Fahrenheit. Got soup?
> 
> @Shane Kent - You I don't worry about as much, dear Friend, and it looks like Ottawa will be warmer than some of us - temperatures between zero and -5 for a few nights - but don't wear shorts when you go outside.
> 
> @Foxxycat and @raysmyheart - chilly for you both on Wednesday night as well, but the forecast says the low should be right at zero Fahrenheit.
> 
> @Donnaev - A little cool for us on Wednesday and Thursday nights as well - looks like we'll be sharing Shane's minus five those evenings. Be safe out there!
> 
> @Orange&White - As the weekend winds down in Texas, get your Winter coat out - on Monday morning it will only be 78º there.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay warm and stay safe, everyone - and to @beardrinksbeer - keep out of harm's way - and watch out for those DropBears!
> .


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent Smokey says ,"Thank you, I am a sweet girl!" No modesty at all. She has a special bright quality about her and is always talking to me.








She gives me those ," looks." She always get snuggled immediately. 








She often curls up like a little grey squirrel,








or sleeps with her fluff paws on my shoulder. 








I got her as a little kitten and she thinks she is still a little kitten. She knows how to get Mom to do whatever she wants. Practice makes purrfect! 
Hoping all Karen and all the cat kids are well .


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Golondrina --I love my room! I don't mind sharing with @dustydiamond1 and Sombra. That beach looks wonderful too. I had to Google Montevideo, I didn't even know where that was. I need to get a passport I think. 

@raysmyheart --Great pic of the wild turkeys and the gnome tree.  When it was a little warmer, there were over 20 turkeys in the yard every morning, but none now that it's below zero.

@Jcatbird --Maggie actually combs her own fur with her teeth! It's amazing to watch, she just rakes through it. Maybe it's something that ferals learn to do? She won't let me brush her, she's like I can do it myself! 

@1CatOverTheLine --I think everybody thinks that snow wall pic is recent, but it's from 2014, right? 

@Shane Kent --Yay! on Molly roaming with her cat siblings all night! We need pics. :Cat

Goodnight Friends!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> Molly spent her first night roaming the house with the other cats. She was out and about so I didn't have to spend the morning locating a hiding place I put her back in the room and gave her breakfast, I will let her out when I get home. I will leave her out the entire weekend and she will be done with the safe room. Next step is to get photos of her with the other cats.


@Shane Kent - I'm amazed at Molly's progress; she's growing into a beautiful, confident your lady.



Jcatbird said:


> @Shane Kent Smokey says ,"Thank you, I am a sweet girl!" No modesty at all. She has a special bright quality about her and is always talking to me.


@Jcatbird - She is a living doll, and with that tongue out, she reminds me a little of Clawed-Ya.












Golondrina said:


> Sure dustydiamond if you don't mind sharing the guest bedroom. The beach is just across de road.
> View attachment 390743


.

@Golondrina - Beach? I'm changing my name to " @dustydiamond1 ."



MaggieDemi said:


> @1CatOverTheLine --I think everybody thinks that snow wall pic is recent, but it's from 2014, right?


@MaggieDemi - Right you are; November, 2014. There's a nice time-lapse of the wall of Lake Effect snow descending on Buffalo here:






but there's a much better Lake Effect right up the road here:

http://www.lakeeffecticecream.com/#main

It's snowing heavily here now, and has been since just before sunset, although the temperature is still at around +9º F. The fresh snow brought new fox prints out just before dinner, and it was clear that she'd walked right up the little road to the edge of the woods and the west lawn.










To all: be safe if you're outside for any length of time!
.


----------



## Jcatbird

Awwwww! Clawed Ya, you are a darling! 
@1CatOverTheLine I say a party for all somewhere nice, bright and warm could do everyone some good. Who volunteers to be community cat sitter? Huh! Probably no takers on that if we give a total of all the cats from both sides of the pond.  Maybe a hotel hired just for the cats? Fully staffed , of course.( I expect the cats would end up owning the place though.) Then we slaves could all run around outside acting a bit feral or laying in the sunshine.  :Cat


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Jcatbird said:


> @1CatOverTheLine I say a party for all somewhere nice, bright and warm could do everyone some good. Who volunteers to be community cat sitter? Huh! Probably no takers on that if we give a total of all the cats from both sides of the pond.


@Jcatbird - not true at all. @huckybuck is an Organiser Extraordinaire. If anyone's equal to the task, she's our girl!
.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I’ve awoken expecting snow, as per forecast, alas none. I come from a town where we used to get a fair bit of snow but living here by the sea it has to be really cold, as I guess the salty air prevents the snow from properly sticking. It’s only a “feels like” -3 Celsius here this morning from the weather station (26 Fahrenheit I think), so probably not cold enough. 

Oscar and I finally watched the Royal Rumble last night - he preferred it to the ProBowl - but he tells me he was disappointed with the winner  one day I’ll grow out of watching the WWE maybe when I’m 50. 

Have a good day everyone, I’m about to head out to work, human daddy will be at Oscar’s beck and call today.


----------



## raysmyheart

Have a great day @Mrs Funkin , glad you didn't get much snow.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I've awoken expecting snow, as per forecast, alas none. I come from a town where we used to get a fair bit of snow but living here by the sea it has to be really cold, as I guess the salty air prevents the snow from properly sticking. It's only a "feels like" -3 Celsius here this morning from the weather station (26 Fahrenheit I think), so probably not cold enough.
> 
> Oscar and I finally watched the Royal Rumble last night - he preferred it to the ProBowl - but he tells me he was disappointed with the winner  one day I'll grow out of watching the WWE maybe when I'm 50.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, I'm about to head out to work, human daddy will be at Oscar's beck and call today.


We got hardly any either! When I drove home from the hospital last night it was snowing quite hard, got up this morning and it was just a hard frost with a little scattering of snow. -3.5 C here which is plenty cold enough for me thank you. More snow forecast for tomorrow though.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Jcatbird said:


> @thefiresidecat That Drop Bear looks like he could use a Fosters! Maybe a little hair of the dog that bit him!  Still.... a fantastic creature! A certain bear charm about him! I would not inquire if it is male or female though. I suspect a bear does not care to be inspected.
> The Shepards are beautiful and the photo with the baby roo couldn't be more endearing. That's a very special photo. I'm glad you found the baby. As for the snakes....we have some fierce ones too. The cotton mouth is the one that is the most stubborn. They think they own anyplace they want to own and I am inclined to agree. They'll chase you if they are feeling bearish.
> Thank you for the photos! I love seeing the animals that live in other places.
> There's your Teddy Bear. Very different from a drop Bear!


Stuff the drop bear having a Fosters, after the week I've had, I would wrestle that drop bear for a Fosters







































dustydiamond1 said:


> Does anyone know if things like this heal from the inside out? When I first noticed this puncture last week it was red, not bleeding, but fresh. These photos are from last nite. I'm not sure if it is healing or not. it's a small hole. She is not favoring it at all, running and jumping all over the place as usual, it's not hot and she let's me massage the pad normally. Anybody seen something like this before? Thanks.
> View attachment 389730
> View attachment 389731
> View attachment 389732
> View attachment 389733
> View attachment 389734
> View attachment 389735


I have not seen it before but when the boys had any cuts or anything wrong with their pads, I put Mercurochrome (that red stuff) on it, and it fixed it up good; so I image it would work on cats as well, or any animals that have injured pads. I don't know if it would work on this guy, here had burnt feet from previous bushfires












Jcatbird said:


> @beardrinksbeer A Warrior cat sees a photo of a Drop Bear.
> View attachment 389817
> 
> Does his best imitation.......
> View attachment 389819
> 
> but decides , he prefers to be a pillow hog.
> View attachment 389818


looking back at him












MaggieDemi said:


> @Shane Kent
> 
> @Jcatbird --Wow, that photo of BJ snarling did kind of look like a Drop Bear. What happened to my sweet, innocent teddy bear? :Wideyed
> 
> he had a Fosters
> 
> @beardrinksbeer --Stay safe over there with all the fires & snakes.  We need some happy stories about Australia, the movies make it sound like such a romantical place, it can't be all danger.
> 
> Have a look at this movie, is is a grouse movie. Yahoo came from Tassie, I watch this movie on Australia/Invasion Day every year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day Friends. :Cat





Donnaev said:


> Oh no @beardrinksbeer hope you are safely away from the fires, snakes & all the ferocious dropbears :Bear


but they are cute, they just want to be friends - not. Did you know that the roo has a huge big toe with a nail that can cut your tummy open, not many people know that, but most are OK?












Jcatbird said:


> [USER=1483760]@beardrinksbeer Oh yes! I'll be sure to give my Warrior a fresh start to his morning with a little Stout. I suppose if he has a bit too much Foster's the night before it will help him get stirring. You could even say a "little hair of the dog that bit him!" Of course if he rises in a mood like that I could just go ahead and book that flight.......
> Bacardi in red Cordial! Hmmmm. I named a kitty Cordial but that was a chocolate Cordial. I can say that you devised a good method to keep it tucked away from having to share.  Over here it's always a Coca Cola additive. I know of a spot in Central America you might appreciate. They grow sugar cane there to produce a favoured drink. It's supposed to cure everything. Of course it is mixed with ten kinds of fruit juice so I'm wondering which juice does the healing!?!? :Happy
> As for the Pepsi.... straight. The Warrior cat was watching. How could I trick him into confusing the label for a Foster's if it smelled like Bacardi? He's learning his colors but can't read yet so I was hoping the ruse would work.
> 
> I hope I did all this right, it is taking me ages to do it. A have had that many hair of the dogs, they come up to me in the street? I think I better have a drink * guzzle , guzzle* burp
> "They grow sugar cane there to produce a favoured drink" - I talking about moonshine, I am putting down my wash today, if I ever hit post on this long thing, and tomorrow. It does cure everything, it cures my sobriety - LOL
> 
> [/USER]




[QUOTE="tinydestroyer, post: 0, member: 1481879"][USER=1480944]

[USER=1483760]@beardrinksbeer --What happened to you? We miss your jokes...Hope you didn't go up in smoke. :Wideyed

[/USER][/QUOTE]

I have had a bad week. I just wanted to do a few simple things each day, but everything went wrong every single day with every single thing; that teaches me for being sober to do things. Wasn't there a movie about 'up in smoke?' maybe that would help if I had new lungs,mine are worn out from a few things ;) I nearly put this in your quote, see, I am sober too. I poured myself a drink 2 hours ago & still haven't gotten to it (my english teacher would be proud of me, she would give me anaother F for fantastic or E for Excellant; auto correct is grousish, I made a new word - woo hoo) this is from Black Saturday, 173 souls died that day

[ATTACH=full]390886._xfImport[/ATTACH]

[QUOTE="Mrs Funkin, post: 1065378118, member: 1468857"]Well, I've awoken expecting snow, as per forecast, alas none. I come from a town where we used to get a fair bit of snow but living here by the sea it has to be really cold, as I guess the salty air prevents the snow from properly sticking. It's only a "feels like" -3 Celsius here this morning from the weather station (26 Fahrenheit I think), so probably not cold enough.

Oscar and I finally watched the Royal Rumble last night - he preferred it to the ProBowl - but he tells me he was disappointed with the winner ;) one day I'll grow out of watching the WWE maybe when I'm 50.

Have a good day everyone, I'm about to head out to work, human daddy will be at Oscar's beck and call today.[/QUOTE]

I am just watching the Royal Rumble now, been busy, I am up to Balor vs Lesnar, then I will watch RAW, then Smackdown then the Pro Bowl, mostly tomorrow, as it is 8 at night here. I hope it is a good SB LIII. I wonder how much of a tactical game it will be?

[ATTACH=full]390891._xfImport[/ATTACH]

Sorry for the long post everyone, enjoy your day, night, evening, Fosters, moonshine, wine, gunga, whatever - just enjoy it with a friend

[ATTACH=full]390892._xfImport[/ATTACH][/user]


----------



## Golondrina

Hi everybody, don't you find that this thread covers too many subjects? Who dares reorganize and split it to make it more manageable?

In the meantime Sombra is replying to MaggieDemi, dustydiamond and 1CatOverTheLine. She says: "you are all welcome, the more the merrier' , provided you respect my dry and wet food and my cat tree. At night time you can have the guest bedroom bed all to yourselves, I sleep with with my mom."


----------



## dustydiamond1

beardrinksbeer said:


> Stuff the drop bear having a Fosters, after the week I've had, I would wrestle that drop bear for a Fosters
> 
> View attachment 390874
> 
> 
> View attachment 390875
> 
> 
> View attachment 390876
> 
> 
> View attachment 390877
> 
> 
> I have not seen it before but when the boys had any cuts or anything wrong with their pads, I put Mercurochrome (that red stuff) on it, and it fixed it up good; so I image it would work on cats as well, or any animals that have injured pads. I don't know if it would work on this guy, here had burnt feet from previous bushfires
> 
> View attachment 390878
> 
> 
> looking back at him
> 
> View attachment 390880
> 
> 
> but they are cute, they just want to be friends - not. Did you know that the roo has a huge big toe with a nail that can cut your tummy open, not many people know that, but most are OK?
> 
> View attachment 390882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [USER=1480944]
> 
> I have had a bad week. I just wanted to do a few simple things each day, but everything went wrong every single day with every single thing; that teaches me for being sober to do things. Wasn't there a movie about 'up in smoke?' maybe that would help if I had new lungs,mine are worn out from a few things ;) I nearly put this in your quote, see, I am sober too. I poured myself a drink 2 hours ago & still haven't gotten to it (my english teacher would be proud of me, she would give me anaother F for fantastic or E for Excellant; auto correct is grousish, I made a new word - woo hoo) this is from Black Saturday, 173 souls died that day
> 
> [ATTACH=full]390886[/ATTACH]
> 
> I am just watching the Royal Rumble now, been busy, I am up to Balor vs Lesnar, then I will watch RAW, then Smackdown then the Pro Bowl, mostly tomorrow, as it is 8 at night here. I hope it is a good SB LIII. I wonder how much of a tactical game it will be?
> 
> [ATTACH=full]390891[/ATTACH]
> 
> Sorry for the long post everyone, enjoy your day, night, evening, Fosters, moonshine, wine, gunga, whatever - just enjoy it with a friend
> 
> [ATTACH=full]390892[/ATTACH][/user]


We are delighted to hear from you don't apologize for long posts, you know we don't mind especially with pictures. Woo Hoo. Gypsys paw healed completely up about 2 days after I posted.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Right now our actual temperature is Minus 14 degrees Fahrenheit and the wind chill (feels like temp) is Minus 48 decrees fahrnheit !


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

The snow didn't come it ended up being sleet and rain instead.


----------



## tinydestroyer

dustydiamond1 said:


> Right now our actual temperature is Minus 14 degrees Fahrenheit and the wind chill (feels like temp) is Minus 48 decrees fahrnheit !


Here, too! Even my Siberian Husky didn't want to be out in it this morning. Stay warm!


----------



## Shane Kent

@beardrinksbeer I cannot speak for everyone here but I agree 100% with @dustydiamond1 in that I don't think you need to apologize for long posts. The more the merrier as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Golondrina

I agree with dustydiamond1 and Shane Kent. The length and number of posts are very welcome but I believe in separating some subjects in different threads. For instance we are getting away from the original title of this thread which is: "A Special New Member Welcome" It is a little difficult to get back to a subject when it is one of many in the same thread. Just an opinion.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Golondrina Some of the threads on here that I like a lot. It seems like people are slowly branching out. I am sure others could recommend threads as well.

Positive Quotes.
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/positivity.509908/

Nice Scenic Photos.
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/not-cat-related.511182/

Cat related purchases such as clothing with cats on them, figurines, etc.
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/purrchases-the-cat-themed-shopping-thread-for-slaves.441187/


----------



## dustydiamond1

Shane Kent said:


> Hello @Gallifreyangirl I had a wonderful morning.
> 
> Molly spent her first night roaming the house with the other cats. She was out and about so I didn't have to spend the morning locating a hiding place I put her back in the room and gave her breakfast, I will let her out when I get home. I will leave her out the entire weekend and she will be done with the safe room. Next step is to get photos of her with the other cats.


YaY


----------



## tinydestroyer

Shane Kent said:


> @Golondrina Some of the threads on here that I like a lot. It seems like people are slowly branching out. I am sure others could recommend threads as well.
> 
> Positive Quotes.
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/positivity.509908/
> 
> Nice Scenic Photos.
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/not-cat-related.511182/
> 
> Cat related purchases such as clothing with cats on them, figurines, etc.
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/purrchases-the-cat-themed-shopping-thread-for-slaves.441187/


These are all excellent suggestions for new members wanting to branch out! Here's a few more for those who want to give little daily updates while remaining on topic @Golondrina

"What have you done today to make you feel proud?"
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/what-have-you-done-today-to-make-you-feel-proud.509958/

"Photo thread with only one rule..." (for photos taken in the last 12 hours)
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/photo-thread-with-only-one-rule.418675/page-724#post-1065374325


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Just a reminder for those under the spell of the Polar Vortex - take precautions if you go out for a stroll, and don't go to the beach today unless you're staying with @Golondrina !

It's dead on Zero degrees Fahrenheit here currently, with brisk winds leaving the Chill Factor at -33º - or -36 Celsius, but the temperature is dropping. Not the greatest of days for a walk in the woods, but I'm headed down to the river's edge to scout my little foxie's den since the storm has so far blown right past us, leaving only about four inches of snow rather than the expected fourteen.

To @raysmyheart and @tinydestroyer and @MaggieDemi and @Donnaev and @Foxxycat and @Shane Kent - stay warm and stay indoors as much as possible. Warm liquids will help and will help keep you hydrated. If in doubt, have a four ounce snifter of Grand Marnier Quintessence just to be on the safe side!

Remember, it could always be worse: you could be in Detroit Lakes Minnesota, where the -61º Chill Factor makes it _considerably _colder than the North Pole currently. I think that would be a great place to live!

"So Sven, vhere ya goin' on vacation dis year, eh?"

"Goin' t' de Nort' Pole in Yanuary, Ollie."

"Oh ja - lucky Svede you are - nice an' varm up dere eh!"
.
.


----------



## Golondrina

tinydestroyer said
"Shane Kent said: ↑
@Golondrina Some of the threads on here that I like a lot. It seems like people are slowly branching out. I am sure others could recommend threads as well.

Positive Quotes.
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/positivity.509908/

Nice Scenic Photos.
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/not-cat-related.511182/

Cat related purchases such as clothing with cats on them, figurines, etc.
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/purrchases-the-cat-themed-shopping-thread-for-slaves.441187/"

Thank you Shane Kent and tinydestroyer for replying to my comments in post 1103 and suggesting threads already open.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

dustydiamond1 said:


> We are delighted to hear from you don't apologize for long posts, you know we don't mind especially with pictures. Woo Hoo. Gypsys paw healed completely up about 2 days after I posted.


That is grouse to hear Gypsy's paw was only out of action for 2 days, but remember that Mercurochrome for all pad problems

and this is my paw


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Golondrina --We've always used this thread as a sort of "talk about your day" thread, that's why there are so many different subjects and pics. But you can click on my profile if you want to see some of my favorite threads. :Cat

@Orange&White --Sis, thanks for stopping by this morning. I think you have to post a certain number of posts to be able to share pics and links, but if you stop by every morning to say Hi, you'll soon be there. Hint, Hint. 

@Mrs Funkin --Do you have Nascar over there? Oscar might like to watch that. 

@1CatOverTheLine --Grand Marnier? Are you sure about that my friend? Remember what happened last time I drank & posted. 

@beardrinksbeer --Sorry you had such a bad week so far. Hopefully the rest of it will be better. Have a glass of moonshine for me. That's one drink I never got to try, I don't think we even have that here in NY. 

Have a good Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@MaggieDemi I have access to everything...we often watch random hockey/nascar/football...I've not tried Oscar on Nascar though, perhaps he'll like the going around in circles (unless he takes after me, so will prefer football and wrestling!)


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MaggieDemi said:


> @1CatOverTheLine --Grand Marnier? Are you sure about that my friend? Remember what happened last time I drank & posted.


@MaggieDemi - I surely do! What great photos those were - especially the one of you popping out of the cake!



Hot chocolate is the drink of the day here today; it's a tad chilly out there, but utterly beautiful with the sunlight glinting off the fresh snow and the frozen river below. Here's an invitation to walk in the woods if I've ever seen one:










Bright blue skies in this cool weather, with just a few clouds beginning to build as the temperature drops below zero, offering the promise of a lovely sunset.










An almost pastoral scene looking out across the high bank at the island where the Mute Swans raise their young each year.










And from the Autumn past, with the cygnets grown and fledged - a slightly warmer and more vivid scene, taken from the beach below:










Stay safe and warm, all!
.


----------



## Citruspips

Another lovely thread that is worth looking at for those who enjoy crafting etc or if you're like me imagines that one day .....,, well youll see 
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/purrrrr-jects-crochet-knitting-and-crafting-projects.398582/


----------



## tinydestroyer

@1CatOverTheLine - This is just so stunning. Beautiful, as always. Thank you for sharing your surroundings - it makes it easier for those of us who are cooped up today!

And, here's an invitation for _me _to stay inside, if I ever saw one. Funny old Mondo:









@Mrs Funkin @MaggieDemi Those are good cat TV options! I recently moved to Indiana, but never saw the allure of Nascar, myself. People here go wild for it. But I could just imagine a cat chasing a buzzing car round a "track" on the TV!

Hope everyone is staying safe and warm (and out of the fires!)


----------



## weebeasties

Hi everyone!
There are so many posts to catch up on. I have been MIA for a few days dealing with another cat ailment. 

Rocky has spent 2 days at vets and I still dont know what is wrong. We just brought him back home and we should be hearing about test results in the next day or two. He has had 2 urinalysis, xrays, ultasound, and bloodwork because of vomiting. The ultasound showed one of his kidneys looked odd so I am in that weird state of trying to think positive while at the same time trying to prepare myself for bad news.
Rocky just seems happy to be home right now. I'm going to try to feed him after he gets settled. Fingers crossed he doesn't throw up.
Zuzu is almost over her cold now. Occasionally I hear a bit of stuffy nose, but that's all. No sneezing or watery eyes.

Hope everyone is having a good evening and staying warm.


----------



## tinydestroyer

@weebeasties oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about Rocky's vomiting. That's so much to deal with right after Zuzu's cold, but I'm glad she's feeling better. I hope the vet figures it out with Rocky ASAP, and that neither of you have to deal with the discomfort for long! Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

weebeasties said:


> Hi everyone!
> There are so many posts to catch up on. I have been MIA for a few days dealing with another cat ailment.
> 
> Rocky has spent 2 days at vets and I still dont know what is wrong. We just brought him back home and we should be hearing about test results in the next day or two. He has had 2 urinalysis, xrays, ultasound, and bloodwork because of vomiting. The ultasound showed one of his kidneys looked odd so I am in that weird state of trying to think positive while at the same time trying to prepare myself for bad news.
> Rocky just seems happy to be home right now. I'm going to try to feed him after he gets settled. Fingers crossed he doesn't throw up.
> Zuzu is almost over her cold now. Occasionally I hear a bit of stuffy nose, but that's all. No sneezing or watery eyes.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good evening and staying warm.





tinydestroyer said:


> @weebeasties oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about Rocky's vomiting. That's so much to deal with right after Zuzu's cold, but I'm glad she's feeling better. I hope the vet figures it out with Rocky ASAP, and that neither of you have to deal with the discomfort for long! Keeping you in my prayers.


@weebeasties - I'll add my Prayers to those of @tinydestroyer as well.

Tonight is our projected serious cool-off, and with a 45 mph gust a few minutes ago, the wind chill here is now -38º F.










That'll do, pig.
.


----------



## Golondrina

I'm sorry to hear Rocky is not well weebeasties. I hope the results of the various studies performed will ease your mind. I'm glad that Zuzu is so much better. Please take good care of youself and keep us updated.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@1CatOverTheLine --Huh. I don't remember popping out of a cake. But then again, I don't remember much from that year. 
Beautiful scenery pics & poetic captions as usual. 

@tinydestroyer --I love the inside pic, very warm and cozy. I read that parts of the Midwest were colder than Antarctica today. That's crazy. 

@weebeasties --I hope Rocky feels better soon!

@Mrs Funkin --Nascar was much more exciting with Dale Jr. & Danica, since they left I haven't watched it as much. My brother's dogs love watching it when they visit. My cats just ignore the TV.

Goodnight Everyone!


----------



## Summercat

@beardrinksbeer 
Hi,
Sorry, if I missed it but are the German Shepard and the kangaroo yours - do you foster wildlife?


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Bears keeper do not worry how long your posting is, on here the more pictures and writing the better and welcome aboard. It's cold here in the UK and we could be expecting snow but I think it will come to nothing like Tuesday again.

@1CatOverTheLine love the profile picture wit your cats blue eyes.

@tinydestroyer love the picture of your husky on the stairs.


----------



## mightyboosh

Oliver having a little love with my daughter and him keeping an eye on Chase. Chase is literally not keeping an eye on Oliver, he wouldn't dare try and stare him out.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --So Mondo is a Siberian Husky? I actually thought he was a wolf when I first saw a pic of him! My brother has Golden Retrievers. He brings them to doggie school and they are such a joy to be around, so well behaved.

@mightyboosh --Aww, Chase looks like his feelings are hurt. Look at those sad eyes in that last pic! 

@Jcatbird --There was a workman climbing the telephone pole outside my window. Instead of her usual running & hiding, Maggie sat in the window and growled at him! I'm not sure if that's progress or not. 

Have a Great Day everyone! :Cat


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Doh


----------



## raysmyheart

@Gallifreyangirl , I love the beautiful cat in your avatar!:Cat Very nice photo.


----------



## Trixie1

weebeasties said:


> Hi everyone!
> There are so many posts to catch up on. I have been MIA for a few days dealing with another cat ailment.
> 
> Rocky has spent 2 days at vets and I still dont know what is wrong. We just brought him back home and we should be hearing about test results in the next day or two. He has had 2 urinalysis, xrays, ultasound, and bloodwork because of vomiting. The ultasound showed one of his kidneys looked odd so I am in that weird state of trying to think positive while at the same time trying to prepare myself for bad news.
> Rocky just seems happy to be home right now. I'm going to try to feed him after he gets settled. Fingers crossed he doesn't throw up.
> Zuzu is almost over her cold now. Occasionally I hear a bit of stuffy nose, but that's all. No sneezing or watery eyes.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good evening and staying warm.


Oh no! Sorry to hear that Rocky is so unwell, hopefully the results will show that his illness can be treated quite quickly, fingers crossed. Good news that Zuzu is a whole lot better

Hope everyone effected by the extreme weather over there is coping ok, -6 here this morning!! And that's bad enough!! Can't even imagine the kind of temperatures you must be experiencing!! Stay safe!


----------



## tinydestroyer

MaggieDemi said:


> @tinydestroyer --So Mondo is a Siberian Husky? I actually thought he was a wolf when I first saw a pic of him! My brother has Golden Retrievers. He brings them to doggie school and they are such a joy to be around, so well behaved.


Yes, he's a Husky. Albeit, a very BIG Siberian Husky, at about 75-80 lbs. I don't think this would work out too well if he were a wolf:








At least, not for Lucy!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

1CatOverTheLine said:


> Tonight is our projected serious cool-off, and with a 45 mph gust a few minutes ago, the wind chill here is now -38º F.


Our cooling-off came early this morning: -9 F or -23 C. At the time, we got our 45 miles per hour gusts as well, dropping the chill factor to minus 44º when I went out to retrieve the mail. "Brisk," would be an understatement.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

-23 degrees! Yikes alive! Bracing...ahem.

We finally have a tiny bit of snow. I wish it was the morning so I could see if Oscar would like to investigate it...

Keep safe, cat chat pals over the pond.


----------



## huckybuck

Just started here too woo hoo!!


----------



## huckybuck

Seeing all those amazing winter photos makes me yearn to move to the US or Canada. The kids should be ok with it - snow shoes and ear tufts and fluffy tails to wrap around.... but they are complete wuss’ 

Just gone to get them in from the cat run and Huck has literally run full pelt to the back door lol!!


----------



## tinydestroyer

huckybuck said:


> Seeing all those amazing winter photos makes me yearn to move to the US or Canada. The kids should be ok with it - snow shoes and ear tufts and fluffy tails to wrap around.... but they are complete wuss'


I don't blame Huck one bit! :CatHalf the fun of Winter is running back inside to the cozy warmth!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

huckybuck said:


> Seeing all those amazing winter photos makes me yearn to move to the US or Canada.


@huckybuck - Now that's a capital idea if ever I've heard one! Have you considered Cotton Minnesota? Sweet little small-town feel to it, rather like some of those wee villages in the Chiltern Hills; at the westernmost end of the westernmost of the Great Lakes, so there's never any Lake Effect snow, and you'd not grow overheated out on the links! -56º air temperature this morning, though I understand they had a near gale along with it, so the Chill Factor was... oh dear... the chart only goes down to -98.










Ah well, no matter; let's just round down and call that 140 degrees colder than it was today at Casey Station, Antarctica.

Huckybuck? Huckybuck? Wait! Come _back!_
.


----------



## SbanR

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @huckybuck - Now that's a capital idea if ever I've heard one! Have you considered Cotton Minnesota? Sweet little small-town feel to it, rather like some of those wee villages in the Chiltern Hills; at the westernmost end of the westernmost of the Great Lakes, so there's never any Lake Effect snow, and you'd not grow overheated out on the links! -56º air temperature this morning, though I understand they had a near gale along with it, so the Chill Factor was... oh dear... the chart only goes down to -98.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well, no matter; let's just round down and call that 140 degrees colder than it was today at Casey Station, Antarctica.
> 
> Huckybuck? Huckybuck? Wait! Come _back!_
> .


Huckybuck would have a hard time finding her golf balls

@mightyboosh any news about that MC in rescue you were making enquiries about?


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Huckybuck would have a hard time finding her golf balls
> 
> @mightyboosh any news about that MC in rescue you were making enquiries about?


Hey I've fluorescent pink ones - just the job!!!


----------



## weebeasties

So we got Rocky's test results back and everything looks good. Yeah!
The bad news is that we don't know what caused him to be ill in the first place. There were traces of blood and bacteria detected in his urine, so they are treating it as a UTI, even though he isn't displaying the normal symptoms. He hasn't thrown up since we brought him home, but he hasn't eaten very much either. He isn't even intetested in baby food and normally he scarfs that down. Maybe the antibiotic they put him on is making him feel bad? I know antibiotics always give me terrible stomach upset. 

To all of you facing the horrible cold, please stay safe and don't take any chances. These temps can be deadly.


----------



## huckybuck

weebeasties said:


> So we got Rocky's test results back and everything looks good. Yeah!
> The bad news is that we don't know what caused him to be ill in the first place. There were traces of blood and bacteria detected in his urine, so they are treating it as a UTI, even though he isn't displaying the normal symptoms. He hasn't thrown up since we brought him home, but he hasn't eaten very much either. He isn't even intetested in baby food and normally he scarfs that down. Maybe the antibiotic they put him on is making him feel bad? I know antibiotics always give me terrible stomach upset.
> 
> To all of you facing the horrible cold, please stay safe and don't take any chances. These temps can be deadly.


So pleased to hear nothing untoward with Rocky and fingers crossed once ABs kick in he feels a lot better. I wonder if he's feeling nauseous? Would it be worth a B12 inj (which side effect sometimes stimulates appetite) or an app stimulant if he doesn't start to eat within 24 hours. I'm a believer of I'd rather try something sooner than wait until it's necessary.


----------



## huckybuck

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @huckybuck - Now that's a capital idea if ever I've heard one! Have you considered Cotton Minnesota? Sweet little small-town feel to it, rather like some of those wee villages in the Chiltern Hills; at the westernmost end of the westernmost of the Great Lakes, so there's never any Lake Effect snow, and you'd not grow overheated out on the links! -56º air temperature this morning, though I understand they had a near gale along with it, so the Chill Factor was... oh dear... the chart only goes down to -98.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well, no matter; let's just round down and call that 140 degrees colder than it was today at Casey Station, Antarctica.
> 
> Huckybuck? Huckybuck? Wait! Come _back!_
> .


Cotton Minnesota here I come!!!


----------



## huckybuck

I’m blaming Tin Star on Sky Atlantic for this sudden urge to move North West!! 

Now don’t get me wrong but I cannot abide US dramas usually - Breaking Bad, I tried, but it just isn’t Tenko , ER, nope, not a patch on Casualty. Friends? Seriously? What’s that about? Cold Feet is the best!! 

However, Twin Peaks, when I was a student, a long long time ago, now that had a lot of promise.... 

Kept seeing clips of Tin Star series 1 advertised and thought hey I’ll give it a go. 

I am conpetely and utterly hooked! It’s Twin Peaks minus the hallucinations which actually makes it really compelling viewing! Binge watching the wholes series now and loving it. 

Little Big Bear, High River, Salem Massachussetts, Cotton Minnesota... I think I might need to be added to the realtors books sharpish!


----------



## Golondrina

weebeasties said:


> So we got Rocky's test results back and everything looks good. Yeah!
> The bad news is that we don't know what caused him to be ill in the first place. There were traces of blood and bacteria detected in his urine, so they are treating it as a UTI, even though he isn't displaying the normal symptoms. He hasn't thrown up since we brought him home, but he hasn't eaten very much either. He isn't even intetested in baby food and normally he scarfs that down. Maybe the antibiotic they put him on is making him feel bad? I know antibiotics always give me terrible stomach upset.
> 
> To all of you facing the horrible cold, please stay safe and don't take any chances. These temps can be deadly.


Thank you for the update weebeasties. I'm happy that Rocky is back home and the test results look good. I_ hope the treatment he is receiving will work well and he will get back his normal appetite rapidly. Do keep us updated. Take care._


----------



## Donnaev

@weebeasties glad to hear Zuzu is feeling better and hope Rocky will soon too. 
@1CatOverTheLine you really should write books. With landscape illustrations. Absolutely beautiful!!

@Shane Kent did Karen find cat clothes for you in Florida?








Warm wishes to all. Toughing it out over here.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --That's a sweet photo of Mondo & Lucy. Yeah, I was looking at one of your scenery pics and I was like "OMG, a wolf!" But then I saw that you were taking your dog for a walk. 

@Mrs Funkin --I love your house, so beautiful with the snow.

@huckybuck --"This Is Us" is a good American drama. Personally I like my Real Housewives reality shows, but everyone makes fun of me for watching them.

@weebeasties --Demi had a UTI and the antibiotics fixed him right up. So hopefully they will work quickly for Rocky.

@Shane Kent --Did Karen go to Florida already?

@Donnaev --Cute puppy! I love the curly hair.

@1CatOverTheLine --I might as well move to Antarctica with the weather we've been having. 

Goodnight Everyone! Stay Warm. :Cat


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Donnaev - what a great shot! Someone looks pretty sleepy...


----------



## Shane Kent

Karen goes to Florida in March. Not just clothes I want all she can find

Shane has been busy enjoying his new addition.

Zoe and Molly.


----------



## mightyboosh

MaggieDemi said:


> Aww, Chase looks like his feelings are hurt. Look at those sad eyes in that last pic!


He later said to me, "I aint afraid of no cat."



SbanR said:


> any news about that MC in rescue you were making enquiries about?


They seemed quite adamant about the no dog thing and I don't think we could have afforded any extra vet bills due to her issues.


----------



## mightyboosh

1CatOverTheLine said:


> a capital idea


A great phrase and looks like we've got to you.


----------



## Shane Kent

Good morning / day / evening everyone

Sunrise in Ottawa today. Minus 19 Celsius and we are supposed to get a reprieve starting tomorrow.










Hope everyone has a good day / evening. Keep warm


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Summercat said:


> @beardrinksbeer
> Hi,
> Sorry, if I missed it but are the German Shepard and the kangaroo yours - do you foster wildlife?


The shepherds are mine, all the wildlife come & go as they please, I just feed them when they come around. I never tie up my dogs & they can go if they want & Jess did, after being with me for a year












Gallifreyangirl said:


> @Bears keeper do not worry how long your posting is, on here the more pictures and writing the better and welcome aboard. It's cold here in the UK and we could be expecting snow but I think it will come to nothing like Tuesday again.


I put a lot of pictures in another forum
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/positivity.509908/page-13#post-1065378614



Gallifreyangirl said:


> Doh


I used to drink beer, thus my username, I kept it when I changed over from the other place. Everyone knows it is me by that name but I would like to change it to another user name if that is possible. I picked beardrinksbeer because my name is Bear & I used to drink beer, but I can't drink much beer anymore  I just drink moonshine instead  So you got my name the closest


----------



## huckybuck

beardrinksbeer said:


> The shepherds are mine, all the wildlife come & go as they please, I just feed them when they come around. I never tie up my dogs & they can go if they want & Jess did, after being with me for a year
> 
> View attachment 391327
> 
> 
> I put a lot of pictures in another forum
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/positivity.509908/page-13#post-1065378614
> 
> I used to drink beer, thus my username, I kept it when I changed over from the other place. Everyone knows it is me by that name but I would like to change it to another user name if that is possible. I picked beardrinksbeer because my name is Bear & I used to drink beer, but I can't drink much beer anymore  I just drink moonshine instead  So you got my name the closest


PM one of the mods lymorelynn or matrod or susie rainbow - the maybe able to help.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --Aww, I love seeing the photo of Molly & Zoe together!... I hope Karen finds you lots of great stuff on her trip in March. 

@Foxxycat --What happened to you, did you turn into a pumpkin? I hope we are still on for our road trip in the spring. Miss you sis.

@tinydestroyer --How is it out your way today, is it warming up any? It's 10 above zero here in NY now, so getting there. 

@Jcatbird --How is Prime, is she home yet? Any new pics of my favorite little man BJ?

Have a Good Friday Everyone! :Cat


----------



## tinydestroyer

@MaggieDemi its warming up. I think we're about the same temp as you. Gonna be in the 40's and rainy this weekend, though. Looking forward to staying inside and cuddling! How about you? Any weekend plans?

@Shane Kent the cold sunrise is beautiful in Ottawa! Hopefully it warms up soon!

@beardrinksbeer i love the German Shepherd pictures. What a lovely girl Jess is.


----------



## Shane Kent

@tinydestroyer It is normal for it to be cold in Ottawa and it gets colder. Minus 19 and felt like minus 29 Celsius is not really cold for me. The cats however, lol. Only Taz and Zoe go outside and neither will this time of year. Minus 35 to 40 something Celsius is crazy and everything below that. I have experienced below and it is not something I would normally go outside in.


----------



## tinydestroyer

Shane Kent said:


> @tinydestroyer It is normal for it to be cold in Ottawa and it gets colder. Minus 19 and felt like minus 29 Celsius is not really cold for me. The cats however, lol. Only Taz and Zoe go outside and neither will this time of year. Minus 35 to 40 something Celsius is crazy and everything below that. I have experienced below and it is not something I would normally go outside in.


That is way too cold! Taz and Zoe are smart kitties. We were in the -15 range (Fahrenheit,) recently, and that was bad enough! I'm ready for Spring after last week! So are my cats.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

tinydestroyer said:


> Yes, he's a Husky. Albeit, a very BIG Siberian Husky, at about 75-80 lbs. I don't think this would work out too well if he were a wolf:
> View attachment 391172


@tinydestroyer - Nope; wolves are what Torties eat in the wild.





Donnaev said:


> @weebeasties glad to hear Zuzu is feeling better and hope Rocky will soon too.
> @1CatOverTheLine you really should write books. With landscape illustrations. Absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> @Shane Kent did Karen find cat clothes for you in Florida?
> View attachment 391217
> 
> Warm wishes to all. Toughing it out over here.


@Donnaev - Don't make any sudden moves; you've got Polar Bears on your feet!



Shane Kent said:


> Karen goes to Florida in March. Not just clothes I want all she can find
> 
> Shane has been busy enjoying his new addition.
> 
> Zoe and Molly.
> View attachment 391223


@Shane Kent - Most Heartwarming photo I've seen in a long time. Molly's going to fit right in. 



tinydestroyer said:


> That is way too cold! Taz and Zoe are smart kitties. We were in the -15 range (Fahrenheit,) recently, and that was bad enough! I'm ready for Spring after last week! So are my cats.


@tinydestroyer - Spring arrives in Fort Wayne about the third week in August!





Shane Kent said:


> Good morning / day / evening everyone
> 
> Sunrise in Ottawa today. Minus 19 Celsius and we are supposed to get a reprieve starting tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 391309


Great photo dear Friend; I surely will miss that big old tree when it comes down.

Sunset here tonight was sort of a mysterious mix of clear blues and saffron yellow clouds.










I've seen my little fox four nights running, so she's managed through the coldest weather this year. With the warm-up on its way tomorrow, I expect she'll be a lot happier!
.


----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> Karen goes to Florida in March. Not just clothes I want all she can find
> 
> Shane has been busy enjoying his new addition.
> 
> Zoe and Molly.
> View attachment 391223


@Shane Kent so glad to see this photo of beautiful Zoe and Molly together. They are precious and it looks like Molly is getting more adventurous all the time and very happy in her home.:Cat



1CatOverTheLine said:


> Sunset here tonight was sort of a mysterious mix of clear blues and saffron yellow clouds.


That is a beautiful sky tonight @1CatOverTheLine I love the golden colors along the horizon behind the trees. Nature sure knows how to mix the paint colors.

Wishing everyone a wonderful SatCaturday!:Cat


----------



## beardrinksbeer

huckybuck said:


> PM one of the mods lymorelynn or matrod or susie rainbow - the maybe able to help.


Thank you :Cat



tinydestroyer said:


> [USER=1483760]@beardrinksbeer i love the German Shepherd pictures. What a lovely girl Jess is.[/USER]




Here are some more for you. Here is an article I was reading before - [SIZE=6][B]16 Cute German Shepherd Dogs & Puppies[/B]
[B][URL]https://www.thesprucepets.com/german-shepherd-dogs-and-puppies-4175707?utm_campaign=todaysl&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=15846901&utm_term=[/URL][/B]
[B][ATTACH=full]391475._xfImport[/ATTACH][/B]
[B][/B]
[B][ATTACH=full]391476._xfImport[/ATTACH][/B]
[B][/B]
[B][ATTACH=full]391477._xfImport[/ATTACH][/B]
[B][/B]
[B][ATTACH=full]391478._xfImport[/ATTACH] [/B]
[B][/B]
[B][ATTACH=full]391479._xfImport[/ATTACH] [/B]
[B][/B]
[B]That's Thor, my last German Shepherd & the only one I didn't give a human name to :p[/B][/SIZE]


----------



## Jcatbird

Oh my! It doesn't do to miss a couple of days of posts here. I had to attend to a couple of cat situations that kept me busy. I am catching all the kitties up on their vet checks and it going to take a bit if time. BJ went for shots and blood work. My Warrior is facing some issues that I hope to address but it hasn't affected his Purrsonality at all. @beardeinksbeer He probably could have used a bit of liquid cheer after the vet prodded him but they used enough alcohol on his skin to give him that lovely aroma! He read about Drop bears landing on skulls so he is now using Mitsy as protective head gear.








He still pretends to be up to the challenge .








I am beginning to wonder if he may have claimed a couple of heads himself after comparing his teeth to the beat.








He is a little too full right now to get up though, so maybe a bear challenge could come later. Too much belly to bend!








The baby roo is so precious next to the dogs. It looks so tiny and frail even if it does grow a toe that, more than tickles a tummy. I wouldn't care to argue with a larger one.
The cat reading military strategy does not surprise me at all. I have always known that they own us. We are no more than slaves.

@dustydiamond1 I am so glad Gypsy healed up well. It's always upsetting when our kitties are hurt.

@weebeasties You know my heart is with you and all the kitties. Get well Rocky! Keep Improving Zuzu!

@tinydestroyer Mondo looks like some pups I had. They would slide down the stairs on their tummy for a long lasting belly scratch!

@mightyboosh Precious photo of Chase. Smart baby! Just close your eyes and pretend the cat doesn't really want to eat you.

@1CatOverTheLine You made me laugh with all your posts but I have to say that @Donnaev I know you got warned that you have bears at your feet but I'm not too worried. It looks like your doggie is exhausted because of all the work put into subduing those bears!! I think you have a Warrior dog there!

@Orange&White Did I miss a post from you? Welcome! It's great to have you popping in here.
@Foxxycat It's good to have seen you pop back up. How are things with you?

@Shane Kent The kitties look very happy. That was a very quick introduction. Bravo! The kitty cup is a very cute one.

@MaggieDemi Prime is with the Foster but she is doing very well. Due to kitty illness here it is better for her to remain there right now. I will post a Warrior BJ picture you might enjoy though!

@huckybuck I am told you are "Organiser Extrodinare" Perhaps you could gather us all together for a meet and greet. We've all made such wonderful new friends here it would be great fun! I'm not sure how anyone would manage such a thing but it would be an amazing accomplishment.

@Golondrina I am trying to branch out on some of the other threads. I had found the 12 hour photo thread and have been posting about various cat rescue issues such as fostering and socializing kitties. I suppose my excuse for returning here for so many topics is that the continuing conversations draw me back in and I am enjoying finding so many people I met when I first came here in one spot. My time is quite limited to explore here but I will make a more concentrated effort to investigate further into the site. I do like crocheting and photography and will look into the links provided as well as others I might like. Thank you for encouraging the links be provided here for those of us with time constraints. It is much appreciated.

Greetings to all my other kitties friends! 
The Warrior sends purrs to anyone buried in snow!

A snuggling Warrior purrs enough to melt snow.








Warrior also likes doing imitations of things besides drop bears. Here he thinks he looks like a snowman. He claims his nose is made of coal. 








I think he looks like he is wearing a Bolero jacket, white shirt, white and brown breeches with little white gloves and a plump belly! He wasn't as pleased with my interpretation. Lol


----------



## Donnaev

Happy Caturday to all. I like that I can catch up on all the mews in one place! 
Glad your fox friend is managing the cold @1CatOverTheLine you mention only 1 around? I thought there was a few?
Ottawa morning is very picturesque @Shane Kent as is Molly. How fun to have a new fur baby to enjoy. Blessings for her! 
@Jcatbird Warrior's purrs warmed me too! Looks very content.
@beardrinksbeer Thor is magnificent, his name fits. If the joey wanders over your way, must be the mama is nearby? The dogs don't chase them?


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Donnaev said:


> @beardrinksbeer Thor is magnificent, his name fits. If the joey wanders over your way, must be the mama is nearby? The dogs don't chase them?


The mum was dead from being hit by a car, everyone checks for joeys in the pouch, except for arseholes. I named the joey ted, as he was blowing bubbles, I knew it was not good; get it a roo named ted ( put those 2 words together). Ted didn't make it through the night


----------



## Jcatbird

@beardrinksbeer I know what th bubbles indicated. I'm so sorry the little roo didn't make it. I'm very glad you tried to save him. We often find that sort of thing with possums here. I once rescued a baby one that nursed with a litter of kittens. It got in the habit of riding on the Siamese Mother to have a bit of an outing. It grew up with the kittens just fine and never noticed it was the "ugly duckling" of the bunch. It was always free to go and when it reached maturity it lived up in the loft of our carriage house for a great many years. I dare say that Mom was glad when it outgrew riding on her back, although she never seemed to mind. It made for an interesting sight.


----------



## huckybuck

beardrinksbeer said:


> The mum was dead from being hit by a car, everyone checks for joeys in the pouch, except for arseholes. I named the joey ted, as he was blowing bubbles, I knew it was not good; get it a roo named ted ( put those 2 words together). Ted didn't make it through the night


That's terribly sad.

I am glad he felt some safety and comfort and care at the end with you though.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Jcatbird said:


> @beardrinksbeer I know what th bubbles indicated. I'm so sorry the little roo didn't make it. I'm very glad you tried to save him. We often find that sort of thing with possums here. I once rescued a baby one that nursed with a litter of kittens. It got in the habit of riding on the Siamese Mother to have a bit of an outing. It grew up with the kittens just fine and never noticed it was the "ugly duckling" of the bunch. It was always free to go and when it reached maturity it lived up in the loft of our carriage house for a great many years. I dare say that Mom was glad when it outgrew riding on her back, although she never seemed to mind. It made for an interesting sight.


Do you have any pictures? I'll show you my possum pictures. I found out a few things about possums, never catch it if it is falling as they will rip the crap out of you falling down, they have sharp claws. The other, why can an animal who is noctural have such bad eye-sight? I was wagging my finger at it and it tried to take a chunk out of it :Nurse

























































huckybuck said:


> That's terribly sad.
> 
> I am glad he felt some safety and comfort and care at the end with you though.


There are plenty of injured animals throughout this country, there will be more with all these fires in Tassie - total fire ban today - More than 190,000 hectares have now been burnt, and the total area of fire edge has grown to more than 1,600 kilometres.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

The pictures played up again

I don't know how that last one got in, you turn your back for a minute & one of my Ars&$*@^s put it in (that is the collective name for Monster & Menace now 

Typical, as soon as I hit post, I go & read the news & this came up










*the white lemuroid possum gets closer to extinction*

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-02...f_!n1]|8935ABCNewsmail_topstories_articlelink


----------



## Jcatbird

@beardrinksbeer Your possums are much prettier than the ones we have here. The white one is lovely. Inspite of having wicked teeth and claws. Ours tend to hiss and they really do play possum. I once went to check on one that I thought had expired, only to find that it was just pretending. Ha! Made me back up pretty quickly! Somewhere I do have pictures but I'll have to dig for them. It was well before computerized photography. 
I used to pull in all sorts of wild creatures but the laws here now have changed. If I find any wild creature it must be turned over to authorities. I actually call wildlife workers. That way the animals get good care. As a teenager I raised a baby Screech owl once for release. That was a challenging rescue. I had to make all food appear to be living so chicken pieces were made to dance around until the owl attacked them. She did a wonderful victory dance every time she killed a chicken liver! I will say, very few of my girlfriends wanted to stay at night. The midnight calls of an owl in a dark house left them a bit unsettled.  Plato was actually a beautiful and very interesting bird. My last rescue, besides domestic creatures, was a crow named Henry. Another amazing bird. Very, very intelligent.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

So the possum was playing possum eh

That would have been so wonderful raising that Screech owl, I bet you have very fond memories of her. Your girlfriends are lucky it wasn't a powerful owl, when they screech, it sounds like someone being murdered

Crows are intelligent & the name of my all time favorite movie is The Crow


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

@beardrinksbeer - Animals here are nothing like they are Down Under. Here you can't get within a mile of 'em.


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> Looking forward to staying inside and cuddling! How about you? Any weekend plans?


No exciting plans for the weekend, but that cuddling thing sounds good, I might try it. 



1CatOverTheLine said:


> I've seen my little fox four nights running, so she's managed through the coldest weather this year.


So glad to hear your little foxxie is okay. 



beardrinksbeer said:


> That's Thor, my last German Shepherd & the only one I didn't give a human name to


Beautiful dog. I prefer to give my pets human names too, since they are like children to me. :Cat



Jcatbird said:


> My Warrior is facing some issues that I hope to address


Oh no, I hope my little man BJ is okay.  Love the belly shot. It seems like he's always on your lap. I need to send my cats to you so you can make them more cuddle-y.


----------



## weebeasties

@Jcatbird 
I loved hearing about your baby possum! I agree that ours are not near as cute as the ones @beardrinksbeer has, but I am fond of them. When I was a child my parents would not allow pets in the house so our cat Shadow lived outside. He was friends with a possum and used to share his dinner with him every evening. They would sit side by side eating out of the same dish.
I can't believe your girlfriends were unsettled by your owl. I would have been utterly fascinated! I love them and crows. I used to feed the flock of crows that hung around our old house. They got quite comfortable around me and would get very close to me. They would also alert me when we had a visitor. I would be working in the back yard with the crows milling around me and suddenly they would fly to the trees and start cawing. That's when I knew someone was in the front yard. Sort of a rudimentary security system!  So many people dislike crows and I don't understand why . And bats. I have a soft spot for bats as well. I guess I root for the underdog!


----------



## weebeasties

Rocky is feeling so much better! Very talkative and loving. His appetite is back. I had to change his food. He now has an aversion to all of the foods he was eating when he was throwing up. (understandable) So giving him a different brand has got him eating again. I can't wait until his round of meds are done. He is the hardest cat to pill! It takes two of us. Oh well, whatever it takes to get him better!


----------



## Summercat

@MaggieDemi 
I may have missed when you posted but do you have any pics of your two?


----------



## Trixie1

@beardrinksbeer love your photos of the possums! Especially the white one, sadly, may soon become extinct!! I really hope not! the cat on the keyboard was me yesterday trying to catch up on some work I brought home and needs to be finished by tomorrow!!

@weebeasties so glad to hear that Rocky is getting better We have quite a few crows around here, didn't realise how big they are until one tried to peck Sam on the head while he was chilling on my garden shed, almost as big as him!! He's not been up there since!

@1CatOverTheLine the fox in the photo is gorgeous!! Glad he's coping ok with the mad temperatures over there!!

@Jcatbird hope all the vet checks go ok and BJ being the warrior that he is comes away healthier and stronger!! I just want to reach into my IPad and give him a big cuddle!

@Shane Kent Great to see Molly with Zoe looking very comfortable, she's growing fast!!

Have a Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## mightyboosh

What would I do without Oliver helping me put away the shopping. To be honest, I'd be in a pickle with no idea what to do.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Trixie1 "Who is that in there chatting about me."









Molly is doing really well but I have to start cutting back on the food as she is starting to tip the scales in the other direction. I have her off the kitten food now and on proper adult food for her.

She took Taz's chair in the living room. Taz claimed that chair the day we brought it home and now his little step sister has decided she likes it.









And speaking of food. I found another cute bowl for the kitties.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

mightyboosh said:


> What would I do without Oliver helping me put away the shopping. To be honest, I'd be in a pickle with no idea what to do.
> 
> View attachment 391764


@mightyboosh -

Oliver: "This is mine; where's yours?"



Shane Kent said:


> @Trixie1 "Who is that in there chatting about me."
> View attachment 391768
> 
> 
> Molly is doing really well but I have to start cutting back on the food as she is starting to tip the scales in the other direction. I have her off the kitten food now and on proper adult food for her.
> 
> She took Taz's chair in the living room. Taz claimed that chair the day we brought it home and now his little step sister has decided she likes it.
> View attachment 391772
> 
> 
> And speaking of food. I found another cute bowl for the kitties.
> View attachment 391773


@Shane Kent -

Molly: "This is mine; where's yours?"

Just a breathtaking day here - 50º F - 10º C in February. @tinydestroyer - This is like high Summer in Fort Wayne!



It was warm enough to have coffee on the patio for the first time in February - an absolute treat. Looking east, to the (swaying-in-the-breeze) woodpecker feeder:










Looking west, to the yard which will need a_ lot _of extra care come Spring:










Looking north, over the barn roof:










Yep; as the County Agriculture Officer says, "now and then you'll see one in Winter."










Here's wishing everyone a wonderful Sunday. For those old enough to remember, it was sixty years ago today that the music died - J. P. Richardson Jr. - The Big Bopper, Buddy Holly and Richie Valens lost their Lives in a aeroplane crash: 03 February, 1959.










Thanks, boys.


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> @Trixie1 "Who is that in there chatting about me."
> View attachment 391768
> 
> 
> Molly is doing really well but I have to start cutting back on the food as she is starting to tip the scales in the other direction. I have her off the kitten food now and on proper adult food for her.
> 
> She took Taz's chair in the living room. Taz claimed that chair the day we brought it home and now his little step sister has decided she likes it.
> View attachment 391772
> 
> 
> And speaking of food. I found another cute bowl for the kitties.
> View attachment 391773


Lol!! Well Hello Molly!! you gorgeous little sweetheart you!! her eyes are just stunning! and full of mischief too Poor Taz! hopefully she won't mind sharing His Chair with him very soon! yes, very cute
little bowl, Sam has four and its just him but still feel I need to get a few more, just in case!

@mightyboosh how nice of Oliver to help you put the shopping away, how very thoughtful of him!


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Shane Kent Molly is so adorable! She's fitting right in, and growing up to be such a lovely girl! That chair looks pretty comfy, so I don't blame her for wanting a little velvet piece of heaven, but maybe she likes it specifically because it smells like her big brother, Taz!

Lazy Sunday over here. I wanna watch sci fo movies and maybe go for a run in the "high summer" weather we're having @1CatOverTheLine. I certainly hope that it gets warmer than this in July! I won't feel like trudging through the slush at my next pool party!

@mightyboosh Oliver is so helpful. He looks like he's about to fix up dinner! "Now, go wash your hands - foods almost ready!"


----------



## Shane Kent

@mightyboosh Taz knows his wet food and Rusty knows the dry food bags. That is about all they would put away. I would never trust either to put them away because their sisters would have no part in that The girls in my house rule the roost, that includes Shane and Karen.

@1CatOverTheLine That's some mighty fine photos and a heck of a tribute. My youngest sister's first word were Buddy Holly. Rather strange considering my mother is an Elvis fan, through and through. It was a puzzle for my family but I would guess she got it from the TV or Radio.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> My youngest sister's first word were Buddy Holly. Rather strange considering my mother is an Elvis fan, through and through. It was a puzzle for my family but I would guess she got it from the TV or Radio.


@Shane Kent - We all did; they played "Peggy Sue," "That'll Be The Day," "True Love Ways," "Maybe, Baby," "Oh Boy!" and "Not Fade Away," throughout 1959. Some stations had Memorial Nights - _Top 40 Market stations_ - where they played nothing but Buddy Holly, Richie Valens and Big Bopper tunes.

54º here right now, and simply stunning out there. A few minutes ago, looking down at the frozen river:










Inside, a different story.










Black Friday: "Back off. Molly has pink chair; *I *has pink chair."

"I brought you some treats."

Black Friday: "Careful; I am ferocious feral cat!"

"No sweetie, not any more; you're an housecat now."

Black Friday: "Nope. _Wild _cat!"

"Okay then; I know that wild cats don't like treats."

Black Friday: "Wait! Wait! Pick me up! Cuddle me! Bring back treats!"
.


----------



## dustydiamond1

We are at 51 degrees Fahrenheit, wind chill (feels like temp) 45 degrees Fahrenheit. 
Four days ago on 01-30-2019 the actual temperature was Minus 14 degrees Fahrenheit and the wind chill was Minus 48 decrees Fahrenheit. 
I meant to post these sooner. Our 11.5 inch snowfall on 1/13/2019





































Gypsy's reaction: NOPE


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So here we are, sat watching the Super Bowl pre-game show. Kick off isn't until 23:30 here though and I'm up at 6:00 for work, so we are recording and will watch it tomorrow. The Rams were my Dad's "back-up" team, so I have to support them in his memory. When we started to watch in about 1985, he chose the Steelers and the Rams. I was the Dolphins and the Bears. The only thing that has got husband interested in American football is watching, "Making the Team" where they choose the Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders....but I think he likes if for different reasons than I do


----------



## dustydiamond1

Mrs Funkin said:


> So here we are, sat watching the Super Bowl pre-game show. Kick off isn't until 23:30 here though and I'm up at 6:00 for work, so we are recording and will watch it tomorrow. The Rams were my Dad's "back-up" team, so I have to support them in his memory. When we started to watch in about 1985, he chose the Steelers and the Rams. I was the Dolphins and the Bears. The only thing that has got husband interested in American football is watching, "Making the Team" where they choose the Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders....but I think he likes if for different reasons than I do


I am only interested in the commercials, so in memory of your dad: "Go Rams"! :Singing


----------



## Shane Kent

I am not much of a football fan either side of the pond but I sure do love this. This site rocks


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> never catch it if it is falling as they will rip the crap out of you falling down, they have sharp claws.


That sounds like what Demi did to me, he slid down the palm of my hand and sliced it open. I had to tape it up for 2 weeks. Now I make sure they never knife me on the palm side of my hand.



Summercat said:


> @MaggieDemi
> I may have missed when you posted but do you have any pics of your two?


Not yet. I'll be getting a smartphone in the next couple months and will post some pics then. 



Shane Kent said:


> "Who is that in there chatting about me."


I love Molly's first close up pic. Was Taz mad that she stole his chair?... Buddy Holly is the coolest first word ever. 



1CatOverTheLine said:


> it was sixty years ago today that the music died - J. P. Richardson Jr. - The Big Bopper, Buddy Holly and Richie Valens lost their Lives in a aeroplane crash: 03 February, 1959.


Thanks for the reminder. I'll post some of their songs in my music thread as a tribute.



tinydestroyer said:


> at my next pool party!


A pool party sounds good right about now. Can I come?


----------



## tinydestroyer

@MaggieDemi - yes, of course you can come! Ill get right on planning it as soon as all this slushy snow goes away. And I get a pool. Minor obstacles!


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> That sounds like what Demi did to me, he slid down the palm of my hand and sliced it open. I had to tape it up for 2 weeks. Now I make sure they never knife me on the palm side of my hand.
> 
> Buddy Holly is the coolest first word ever.
> 
> A pool party sounds good right about now. Can I come?


It doesn't hurt straight away, but later on; then it is a nuisance while it is healing


----------



## Jcatbird

@beardrinksbeer Oh! The movie Crow! Indeed a great one.
The Screech owl was a wonderful little bird. My girlfriends were just a little spooked by the whole environment there. I had a solid black Great Dane, cats, the owl, a woodpecker, a chipmunk and various other critters at our creaky big old house. The Iguana didn't help matters much because it loved crawling into our sleeping bags at night. Lol Back then Iguanas were not as common a sight as they are today. It's a wonder any of the girls ever came to visit at all! The owl just had a way of starting up at just the moment of , otherwise, complete silence. I think the combined menagerie contributed to the experience. I never could turn away an injured animal.

@weebeasties I know what you mean about the underdogs. I happen to love crows. There are some studies that were recently done showing that they recognize individuals. You were very lucky to have won them over. Not only are they friends for life, they pass on the information to their children and grandchildren. After being released from a bird Santuary in another state, my crow friend returned home, healed and with her family. She taught them that we were safe humans but if others arrived they flew away. They still return and now bring others. I read of a girl who had been feeding a crow. The bird returned and brought her little gifts each day. Bright pebbles, pieces of jewelry it found and assorted other baubles. It's also been discovered that they hold a form of funeral service for other crowd. They flock around it placing leaves, flowers and twigs over the bird to cover it. It's amazing to see. Most of this can probably still be found online. Crows can be taught to talk as well. My rescue was learning before I sent her to the sanctuary to strengthen her wings.

@1CatOverTheLine Mama fox is so beautiful. Her tail is very full and fluffy now. I know that helped her through the cold.
Catching the Eagle pictures today was an appropriate tribute. A magnificent photo! The little woodpecker is a favorite with me. I love all types of woodpeckers. The Pileated here are almost prehistoric looking when in flight. I'm glad you got to enjoy the view today.  Black Friday! Love you, love you, love you. Feralses or houses, you're awesome! Getses da treatses!

@Trixie1 BJ will retain his Warrior status. He has some issues but now he has a Mom to give him TLC so all will be snuggles and love. Please feel free to tech through and join us anytime. I don't think this one could ever be spoiled enough to turn rotten!

@MaggieDemi Never worry about BJ. He's a tried and true Warrior even if he does have a teddy bear nose. He has the strength of a drop bear. Lol

@Summercat All the kitties said to tell you hello!!

@mightyboosh I can see you have a real trooper there to help you. I'm sure Oliver never even thought about looking for kitty treats in there. Mine never do. Although, if they run across some, they are very obliging about storing them away somewhere. They even open them to be sure they are nice and fresh!

@Shane Kent Molly made me laugh. She is happily settled in now. Stealing chairs as though she has always been a part of the group. It's a good thing you got another dish. Now you just have to get another chair. The first photo of Molly really got my attention. How did she know I was chatting about her?

@Mrs Funkin Did you see any of the "Kitten Bowl?" That's a favorite with the cats here. BJ is the only one who watches the cheerleaders. This is what happened to BJ when he got too interested in the girls.

I was sitting with BJ and the Mother of one of his litters of babies, Mitsy ,as we watched TV.








Mitsy gave BJ some snuggles and all was very comfy until.....BJ saw the Cheerleaders!








I tried to distract him but Mitsy turned to see what had gotten his attention. 








BJ denied giving the girls , puppy dog eyes, but Mitsy didn't buy it.








And she took a swing at him!








Fortunately, BJ gave her his most humble apologies.








All was forgiven and peace was restored.








We all got back to snuggling.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Jcatbird said:


> @beardrinksbeer Oh! The movie Crow! Indeed a great one.
> The Screech owl was a wonderful little bird. My girlfriends were just a little spooked by the whole environment there. I had a solid black Great Dane, cats, the owl, a woodpecker, a chipmunk and various other critters at our creaky big old house. The Iguana didn't help matters much because it loved crawling into our sleeping bags at night. Lol Back then Iguanas were not as common a sight as they are today. It's a wonder any of the girls ever came to visit at all! The owl just had a way of starting up at just the moment of , otherwise, complete silence. I think the combined menagerie contributed to the experience. I never could turn away an injured animal.


It would have been so grouse being amongst the menagerie anda enguin igeon :Bear :Beaver :Android
I wish I was there, just another animal 
You are a good person :Cat


----------



## weebeasties

@Jcatbird 
Growing up in your home must have been wonderful! You are Dr. Doolittle!

@beardrinksbeer I take it that the word grouse has good connotations where you are. Where I'm from it means complaining. I thought that was kind of funny.


----------



## Golondrina

According to the Collins English Dictionary the word "grouse" means to grumble but is also a slang word used in Australia meaning "excellent" . The origin of the word is unknown.

It is interesting to see that language misunderstandings don't occurr only in the translations from different languages but of interpretations of words of the same language in different countries. Sometimes with very amusing results.


----------



## Tawny75

Golondrina said:


> According to the Collins English Dictionary the word "grouse" means to grumble but is also a slang word used in Australia meaning "excellent" . The origin of the word is unknown.
> 
> It is interesting to see that language misunderstandings don't occurr only in the translations from different languages but of interpretations of words of the same language in different countries. Sometimes with very amusing results.


It can also be within time periods. Like when I was a child if something was really good we called it wicked. I have noticed now that my Guides say things are sick which mean great instead of nasty.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

I grew up in Melbourne

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=grouse

the home of the G


----------



## Shane Kent

Good morning / day / evening everyone. No Sunrise photo today, Ottawa is unseasonably warm with fog. Very foggy in the Ottawa Valley this morning.










Because that is rather boring to look at...


----------



## weebeasties

@Shane Kent
I love Molly's photos. She may be small but you can tell she has a big purrsonality!:Cat Just one question. I thought she had yellow eyes, but in her most recent pics they look very green. What color are they?


----------



## Shane Kent

weebeasties said:


> @Shane Kent
> I love Molly's photos. She may be small but you can tell she has a big purrsonality!:Cat Just one question. I thought she had yellow eyes, but in her most recent pics they look very green. What color are they?


I am fairly certain they are yellow but not at home now to check. She is very confident, not the least bit afraid of the other cats and lays out in the open. For the first few days she would run back to her room if we approached her but now she realizes she doesn't have to stay in the room.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Jcatbird said:


> @1CatOverTheLine Mama fox is so beautiful. Her tail is very full and fluffy now. I know that helped her through the cold.


@Jcatbird - She seems so happy and full of Life with the warmer temperatures. Your crew has lovely tails too.





Shane Kent said:


> Good morning / day / evening everyone. No Sunrise photo today, Ottawa is unseasonably warm with fog. Very foggy in the Ottawa Valley this morning.
> 
> View attachment 391978
> 
> 
> Because that is rather boring to look at...
> 
> View attachment 391979


@Shane Kent - I wish you were here to enjoy this glorious weather, dear Friend. 61º F here right now after a cup of coffee on the patio, with sunlight poured over all, for good measure. I actually saw a Bumblebee just now that looked like it was after a cup of coffee and a Gitanes. "No, bee - it'll stunt your growth."

To all - a wonderful day / evening to you; here's what's left of our snowfall:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @Jcatbird that's good - those cheerleaders cause such trouble


----------



## Golondrina

What cheerleaders? I get lost in this thread.


----------



## Shane Kent

Golondrina said:


> What cheerleaders? I get lost in this thread.


Jcatbird's post #1186 she mentioned BJ watching the cheerleaders on TV.

@1CatOverTheLine There is plenty of snow on the ground in Ottawa. Of course that doesn't stop Zoe from bugging me to open the door so she can confirm what she sees out the windows.

Zoe in the foreground thinking "I wonder if that cold white stuff is gone yet?"


----------



## huckybuck

Late to the party but Peggy Sue Got Married is one of my all time favourite films!!


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> And I get a pool. Minor obstacles!


Are there any nice beaches nearby? You could have a beach party. If there are no sharks, I'll be there. 



Jcatbird said:


> I had a solid black Great Dane, cats, the owl, a woodpecker, a chipmunk and various other critters at our creaky big old house.


That does sound like Dr. Doolittle. I loved the story about the Crow bringing gifts. 



Shane Kent said:


> She is very confident, not the least bit afraid of the other cats and lays out in the open.


That's great progress Shane. Love all the pics of the furkids. :Cat



1CatOverTheLine said:


> To all - a wonderful day / evening to you; here's what's left of our snowfall:


Huh. All your snow melted, but our yard is still completely covered.  Hope you're having a wonderful evening too.



Golondrina said:


> I get lost in this thread.


Does it help now that I'm using quotes? I know I tend to ramble on & go off topic if I don't use quotes.


----------



## Jcatbird

@beardrinksbeer Awww! Well Thank you kindly! I just try to be a good human. It was a splendid having so many loving creatures around. I did get fussed at once when I rescued a Welsh Pony. I was in my Mother's little Datsun wagon and had to bring her home by holding her lead out the window and driving about a mile an hour. Lol A few cars behind me weren't thrilled. One fellow yelled at me that I should either feed my horse or ride her. Huh! I was saving her because she was being ridden and beaten as well as undernourished. Some people! She was the sweetest girl once she got used to good care. A true beauty. I never, ever rode her. We went on long walks together. She was more a big puppy than a pony. I named her Shadowfax but with her sense of humor I ended up calling her Shady Lady. We lived in a small town and she frequently went for strolls into town to beg treats from the shop keepers. She could often be found in the local gift shop or library. Smart girl. If you ever wish to be part of a menagerie, please join us. Perhaps we could gather together some of our friends here and have a Southern Cook out! All would be welcome! Bj would be a wonderful host! 
I imagine you have had a nice share of animals there that I would have loved to have seen and been involved with. Except maybe the drop bears!  My skull might not survive! Although BJ hasn't eaten me yet.

@weebeasties It was grand having a home full of life. Nursing a creature back to health and freedom is it's own reward. I loved the story of Dr. Doolittle. I'd love to be able to talk to all the animals. My poor Mother must have been driven to distraction with all the animals I brought home. My pony used to steal her coffee from the table every morning by climbing the stairs and letting herself in the side door. Shady loved the sugar in the coffee.

@Tawny75 I agree that it's unusual how words are to mean different things over time and over land. It's interesting how it all evolves.

@Mrs Funkin i had to laugh at Bj and his lady when they had such human seeming reactions to the cheerleaders. Trouble for sure for BJ.

@Golondrina My boy kitty, BJ watched the cheerleaders on TV very intensely and his mate took offense to it as though they were human. The girl gave the male a good swat for watching them. You'd have thought she was jealous so it was amusing to watch.

@Shane Kent No matter what the view outside is like, we can always love the one inside if we have kitties!



1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Jcatbird - She seems so happy and full of Life with the warmer temperatures. Your crew has lovely tails too.
> 
> 
> 
> @Shane Kent - I wish you were here to enjoy this glorious weather, dear Friend. 61º F here right now after a cup of coffee on the patio, with sunlight poured over all, for good measure. I actually saw a Bumblebee just now that looked like it was after a cup of coffee and a Gitanes. "No, bee - it'll stunt your growth."
> 
> To all - a wonderful day / evening to you; here's what's left of our snowfall:
> 
> View attachment 392039


Mama fox is gorgeous. I wish I could be close enough to watch her eat too! 
Be careful of bees on caffeine. They'd really be buzzing!!



MaggieDemi said:


> Are there any nice beaches nearby? You could have a beach party. If there are no sharks, I'll be there.
> 
> That does sound like Dr. Doolittle. I loved the story about the Crow bringing gifts.
> 
> That's great progress Shane. Love all the pics of the furkids. :Cat
> 
> Huh. All your snow melted, but our yard is still completely covered.  Hope you're having a wonderful evening too.
> 
> Does it help now that I'm using quotes? I know I tend to ramble on & go off topic if I don't use quotes.


You might enjoy reading about crows. They are amazing birds!

I couldn't resist posting this photo of BJ. He has become very attached to his pillow!!








He is all Warrior though! He snores like a bear!








Greetings to all!


----------



## Summercat

Lovely story about rescuing the pony @Jcatbird


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Summercat said:


> Lovely story about rescuing the pony @Jcatbird


My word it is & the animals know that & they bond with the only human that treats them right; there should be more 'humans' like you


----------



## Golondrina

MaggieDemi said:
[QUOTE="Does it help now that I'm using quotes? I know I tend to ramble on & go off topic if I don't use quotes. [/QUOTE]

Yes MaggieDemi it helps, thank you, but I still prefer threads with individual subjects. Perhaps due to my administrative past?


----------



## Jcatbird

Golondrina said:


> MaggieDemi said:
> [QUOTE="Does it help now that I'm using quotes? I know I tend to ramble on & go off topic if I don't use quotes.


Yes MaggieDemi it helps, thank you, but I still prefer threads with individual subjects. Perhaps due to my administrative past? [/QUOTE]

I can understand that trying to keep up with all the posts is time consuming. Being a person of organizational skills it must seems chaotic. I spend time each day going back to review any post I've not read yet. An update to all the running conversations helps me. Adding the quotes sort of helps to summarize the posts of the day. I'll try to be more clear in my posting and references.


----------



## Jcatbird

beardrinksbeer said:


> My word it is & the animals know that & they bond with the only human that treats them right; there should be more 'humans' like you


Thank you again for the kind words. It's been a privilege to know so many great and small creatures. Each one is a treasure.

@Summercat Shady was a very spirited Lady once she found her spot in the world and became a lady of leisure. 

@Golondrina I told a story about rescuing a Welsh pony who became accustomed to taking walks into town to visit the local shops. She was a town favorite.  She never minded sharing our home or the carriage house with kitties.


----------



## Foxxycat

Wow lots of posts to catch up on! Here's a few sunrises/sunsets I managed last month on the way to work.









Sunset here where I live...










Sunrise..










It's been bitterly cold for weeks. Yesterday it was 55!! Today 59ish according to the news. We have plenty of snow at home but at work looks like it's halfway gone.

Honeybee got a new chew toy and she absolutely loves her catnip banana...she licks it then chews it then licks it some more...it has 100 bite marks now...


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Jcatbird That story about your pony friend made my afternoon a little brighter! I do so love to hear about a "lady of leisure."
 Thanks for sharing!

@Foxxycat tgose sunsets are beautiful! Still, they ain't got a thing on pretty Ms Honeybee!

Mog and I were so sleepy this morning. Here he is asking me to hit the snooze button.








Naturally, I complied! Got a little later start to my day, but it was totally worth it.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful start to their week!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

tinydestroyer said:


> Hope everyone is having a wonderful start to their week!


Oh Lord - is it Monday again? I thought that Groundhog Day was over!

No groundhogs here today, but once more the sun (for your midwesterners, that's the big yellow disk that you see in the sky a couple of times a year) has come out, and with it, my little Friend. "Is dinner going to be early tonight? Is there roast beef and cheese?"


----------



## tinydestroyer

1CatOverTheLine said:


> Oh Lord - is it Monday again? I thought that Groundhog Day was over!


Pshhh. Tuesday is still part of the beginning! It's certainly not the middle already. I'll forgive you, though, since you shared an idyllic pic of foxie foxie waiting for her dinner. 
"This little foxie can has roast beef
This little Mondo had none had some, too!"


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> when I rescued a Welsh Pony. I was in my Mother's little Datsun wagon and had to bring her home by holding her lead out the window and driving about a mile an hour.


You sure have lived an exciting life. I could listen to your stories all day. 



Foxxycat said:


> Honeybee got a new chew toy and she absolutely loves her catnip banana


Love the pics of my beautiful niece Honeybee. Great sunrise/sunset photos too. Come over to my music thread when you get the chance.



tinydestroyer said:


> Mog and I were so sleepy this morning. Here he is asking me to hit the snooze button.


I remember the infamous snooze button. It always made me late for school. 



1CatOverTheLine said:


> with it, my little Friend. "Is dinner going to be early tonight? Is there roast beef and cheese?"


That's a beautiful shot of your little foxxie, looks like something out of a children's storybook. :Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

Good morning / day / evening everyone

Sunrise in Ottawa today at minus 11 Celsius. Very icy here today because yesterday morning was plus 6 Celsius and there were puddles of water everywhere.










Still lots of snow here. Molly looking out the window in the living room this morning.










Molly, Molly everywhere. On a cat tree in the basement this morning.










On the couch in the TV room with Karen last night. She is laying on my hoodie instead of in it.










Molly is a very confident little girl and most definitely settled in


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Shane Kent thanks for the lovely pictures of Molly! She looks so happy. My favorite is the one of her cuddling Karen and your hoodie. So sweet! Y'all be careful up there in the ice!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> Molly is a very confident little girl and most definitely settled in


"Dis my Mom. I neber neber neber _eber _goin' back outside again!"

@Shane Kent - We have the very worst of Winter here right now on the south shore - an ice storm in progress. The temperature is climbing, and we might get away without too much damage, but as you know having grown up in this area, a big 12 to 15 ton tree can suddenly become an 18 to 20 ton bomb in an ice storm in a matter of minutes. Right now, with ice pellets still falling and accumulating:



















For those unfamiliar with these storms, that's not snow, but a solid covering of ice, and even if the roads were legally open right now, you wouldn't want to be out there.

Stay safe everyone; here's hoping that your ice stays where it belongs - in your Scotch freezer!
.


----------



## Trixie1

@Shane Kent great photos of little Molly! she's such a sweetheart!! It's great news that she's become so confident and looks very settled and happy, she's come such a long way in such a short time!! Glad she's in the warm now

@1CatOvereTheLine looks like winter still has a firm grip over there and there was me thinking winter was done what with the gorgeous photo of the fox and the melted snow!! I have lots of foxes where I live but never see them out during daylight and unfortunately would never be able to get close enough to take a photo! Keep warm over there

@tinydestroyer oh!! Look at Mog all curled up with his paws over his nose!! I would also hit the snooze button many times if I was him, he's adorable!


----------



## Summercat

@Shane Kent 
Love the photo resting on your OH's arm

@1CatOverTheLine 
Yikes, be careful. I have experienced similar when living in Pennsylvania.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> Molly, Molly everywhere.


Shane, that's wonderful to see Molly everywhere, especially hugging Karen's arm. What a little lovebug. :Cat



1CatOverTheLine said:


> an ice storm in progress.


I didn't hear about an ice storm in NY. Is it headed my way too? 



Trixie1 said:


> I have lots of foxes where I live but never see them out during daylight


I'm surrounded by the state forest, but I've never seen a single fox. I did see a coyote in the backyard in daylight a few years ago when I was trying to tame Demi, that's when I brought him inside for good.

@raysmyheart --The wild turkeys came back this week when it warmed up! We had several in the yard. Did you see any at your place?


----------



## Jcatbird

Oh my I've been missing a lot! Hello to all! @Golondrina @Trixie1 @Summercat @SbanR How are things where you are? 
@beardrinksbeer @1CatOverTheLine @Shane Kent Are you gentlemen well? 
@weebeasties @Foxxycat @tinydestroyer @MaggieDemi I'm wondering about all of you along with everyone else! I hope I haven't missed any welcomes!

I got sidetracked by kitty vet visits. It's check up time around here and with this many kitties, well, let's just say that I might finish mid year! 

I hope everyone is well. I see some lovely photos have been posted. Some lovely kitties as well!

Mr. warrior cat has been quite busy too.

He was pretending to give a tender kiss but...








He was actually waiting for just the right moment to do his best imitation ,again,.....








Of that old drop bear! I think he's getting better at it. He certainly made me move the camera back quickly!








After so much excitement he rested a moment on the pillow.








Then he decided to get playful. 
I rarely see a Warrior at play!








I think he was really relaxed.








But of course, if you are a Warrior at heart.....








Pulling hair is not out of the question during play.








He's sending a wink to everyone here. He's hoping you won't tell his secret that .....








he is as much a snuggle bear as a fierce drop bear!anda








We are sending lovely snuggles to everyone who is a slave to a kitty. Especially fierce kitties! :Cat


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Jcatbird I love the pictures of Warrior - especially playing and winking. What great shots. Everyone is doing well over here. No drop bears, or drop bear impressions, but Warrior is so cute, I might have to teach it to Mog. Good luck with all your checkups!


----------



## raysmyheart

B.J. the Warrior looks like a cuddly-snuggly-bug @Jcatbird (if there is such a thing). These are precious photos!

I am sorry not to post much here this week, but I promise to catch up soon, Friends!

@MaggieDemi , I am glad you spotted the wild Turkeys. Here, I have seen them pass through in the woods now and then this Winter, but they are not as plentiful as in years past.:( The best is when the Mom Turkey will come in the late Spring, she will stroll out of the bushes surrounding my property and what do you know, she has several Little Ones following her in a row! This is something to see, [USER=20823]@MaggieDemi . Watch for this in the Spring.:)

Speedy and I are wishing all here a most wonderful Friday![ATTACH]392469._xfImport[/ATTACH][/USER]


----------



## SbanR

Jcatbird said:


> Oh my I've been missing a lot! Hello to all! @Golondrina @Trixie1 @Summercat @SbanR How are things where you are?
> @beardrinksbeer @1CatOverTheLine @Shane Kent Are you gentlemen well?
> @weebeasties @Foxxycat @tinydestroyer @MaggieDemi I'm wondering about all of you along with everyone else! I hope I haven't missed any welcomes!
> 
> I got sidetracked by kitty vet visits. It's check up time around here and with this many kitties, well, let's just say that I might finish mid year!
> 
> I hope everyone is well. I see some lovely photos have been posted. Some lovely kitties as well!
> 
> Mr. warrior cat has been quite busy too.
> 
> He was pretending to give a tender kiss but...
> View attachment 392454
> 
> He was actually waiting for just the right moment to do his best imitation ,again,.....
> View attachment 392456
> 
> Of that old drop bear! I think he's getting better at it. He certainly made me move the camera back quickly!
> View attachment 392457
> 
> After so much excitement he rested a moment on the pillow.
> View attachment 392458
> 
> Then he decided to get playful.
> I rarely see a Warrior at play!
> View attachment 392460
> 
> I think he was really relaxed.
> View attachment 392461
> 
> But of course, if you are a Warrior at heart.....
> View attachment 392462
> 
> Pulling hair is not out of the question during play.
> View attachment 392463
> 
> He's sending a wink to everyone here. He's hoping you won't tell his secret that .....
> View attachment 392465
> 
> he is as much a snuggle bear as a fierce drop bear!anda
> View attachment 392468
> 
> We are sending lovely snuggles to everyone who is a slave to a kitty. Especially fierce kitties! :Cat


Lovely photos of the Warrior and all the other kitties
Fierce winds over here but yikes, I'm glad I don't live in the States. Those temperatures and snow, ice would kill me. Keep those beautiful scenic photos coming please
Stay warm n safe all. Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Summercat

@Jcatbird 
Warrior is such a snuggly boy:Cat


----------



## Golondrina

jcatbird said: 
Oh my I've been missing a lot! Hello to all! @Golondrina @Trixie1 @Summercat @SbanR How are things where you are? 
@beardrinksbeer @1CatOverTheLine @Shane Kent Are you gentlemen well? 
@weebeasties @Foxxycat @tinydestroyer @MaggieDemi I'm wondering about all of you along with everyone else! I hope I haven't missed any welcomes!

Thank you for your concern jcatbird and for Warrior's enchanting photos. Here in Montevideo the news on the temperature are of course the reverse of those in the USA and Europe. Today is "only" 88°F but we have been having temps up to 92°F with consequent fires. Thanks goodness for the AC.

I hope you are keeping warm. Take care.


----------



## Trixie1

@Jcatbird All is well here too Just had storm Erik pass through here which brought very strong winds and heavy rain!! Very unpleasant!! Sam's not too impressed with the weather at the moment, he'll go out for about 5 seconds!! Then makes a mad dash back through the Cat flap! Great photo's of BJ, love the last one, thanks for posting, please tell him his secret is safe with us!! Hope all goes well with the vet visits.

@MaggieDemi Sounds great being surrounded by the state Forrest! Not sure what I would do if I saw a Coyote in my back garden!!! Probably run!! And Sam would definitely be a house cat!

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

SbanR said:


> Fierce winds over here but yikes, I'm glad I don't live in the States


I've just returned from a walk in the woods, and despite a few 100 kph wind gusts, there's no real damage, and only a few limbs down. Temperatures moderated into the 50s last night as the windstorm crossed the Great Lakes, and everything ice-covered 24 hours ago is now thawed completely. This has been the Winter of schizophrenic weather, but Spring is on its way!

Stay safe through Eric, Friends across the pond!
.


----------



## Jcatbird

I'm so sorry Eric is raging there. I hope no one has any damage. Batten down the hatches and stay secured!

I've had a quiet house today. It's always like that after spending the devious day trying to catch every kitty to apply topical flea and parasite medicine. It was a day of hide and go seek.  The cats hid, I sought. BJ was the only one that wasn't too concerned since he had his earlier. I still have 5 left to catch! They are so good at evasion techniques. I'll admit, I would not want that stinky perfume on the back of my neck either.

I'm glad everyone enjoyed the photos. BJ has become a real camera hog. When he is in the mood. :Cat

I took a break from being indoors today. It's very warm here but the mosquitos aren't out yet. I really needed to clear away all the winter storm debris before they get here. It was great to be outdoors for a few hours. When I came back in, the kitties had taken over. There's not a spot left on the sofa. So much for needing Mom around! Lol 
Here is what I found.

Thrasher claimed my spot.








Bonjure was snoozing.








He had no intention of letting Mom have a spot!








When I picked him up to scoot him over he gave me a dirty look, went totally limp and tried to be too heavy to move. 








Whistle was deep in dream land.








Even after a good stretch......








It took being bribed with treats to get him up. 








Apparently, being a cat is exhausting work! 
We are wishing everyone a wonderful weekend.


----------



## SbanR

Jcatbird said:


> I'm so sorry Eric is raging there. I hope no one has any damage. Batten down the hatches and stay secured!
> 
> I've had a quiet house today. It's always like that after spending the devious day trying to catch every kitty to apply topical flea and parasite medicine. It was a day of hide and go seek.  The cats hid, I sought. BJ was the only one that wasn't too concerned since he had his earlier. I still have 5 left to catch! They are so good at evasion techniques. I'll admit, I would not want that stinky perfume on the back of my neck either.
> 
> I'm glad everyone enjoyed the photos. BJ has become a real camera hog. When he is in the mood. :Cat
> 
> I took a break from being indoors today. It's very warm here but the mosquitos aren't out yet. I really needed to clear away all the winter storm debris before they get here. It was great to be outdoors for a few hours. When I came back in, the kitties had taken over. There's not a spot left on the sofa. So much for needing Mom around! Lol
> Here is what I found.
> 
> Thrasher claimed my spot.
> View attachment 392521
> 
> Bonjure was snoozing.
> View attachment 392524
> 
> He had no intention of letting Mom have a spot!
> View attachment 392525
> 
> When I picked him up to scoot him over he gave me a dirty look, went totally limp and tried to be too heavy to move.
> View attachment 392523
> 
> Whistle was deep in dream land.
> View attachment 392526
> 
> Even after a good stretch......
> View attachment 392527
> 
> It took being bribed with treats to get him up.
> View attachment 392528
> 
> Apparently, being a cat is exhausting work!
> We are wishing everyone a wonderful weekend.


You do have fun with your crowd 
Have a wonderful weekend all


----------



## RufusBiteUs

1CatOverTheLine said:


> I've just returned from a walk in the woods, and despite a few 100 kph wind gusts, there's no real damage, and only a few limbs down. Temperatures moderated into the 50s last night as the windstorm crossed the Great Lakes, and everything ice-covered 24 hours ago is now thawed completely. This has been the Winter of schizophrenic weather, but Spring is on its way!
> 
> Stay safe through Eric, Friends across the pond!
> .


There you are!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

RufusBiteUs said:


> There you are!


@RufusBiteUs - *Gibs! * How great to have a Bobcat among us again! Welcome to PetForums - you're gonna Love it here.
.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird I found another cat music box, it doesn't spin around but it is cute none the less Love all the cat photos   
I will video it and post to YouTube when I get a chance. I also have another one that doesn't spin I got a while ago I will post when I get a chance.

Here is another photo of Molly's put down the camera and pet me look. This time she gave it to Karen.










Hope everyone has a great day / evening / morning.


----------



## Jcatbird

@RufusBiteUs Welcome! That's a beautiful little kitten you have there. Just a little kitty Bobcat! 

@SbanR It's true that I do have quite an amusing crowd of kitties here. They keep me smiling!

@Shane Kent Molly! That's a look that speaks volumes! She certainly is looking lovely. A shining example of a cat accostomed to love!  Pet us preciouses. 
A music box?!?!? Okay, now I'm excited to see it! You have a new one and another I haven't seen? Double the pleasure! :Cat:Cat
I'm glad you liked seeing my silly kitties. They are a lazy bunch today! It looks like Spring is trying to arrive here but they certainly don't have Spring fever. I should probably be grateful.

@1CatOverTheLine I saw the mystery cat for the second time today. This time it decided to eat. It was very nervous and kept watch on the woods as well as the neighbor, but I got within a few feet of it without having it dash off. I still can't decide if it is just visiting or living here. I really hope this one wasn't dumped but I have that sinking feeling. I do hate worrying about it. If I catch it that makes.... well, too many. :Banghead :Cat Perhaps someone just thought that I need a kitty.


----------



## tinydestroyer

@RufusBiteUs a very enthusiastic Welcome to you and Gibs! This is such a great forum.

@Jcatbird thanks for all the hide and seek photos. Brave BJ the Warrior isn't much for hiding, it seems! Thrasher the spot-stealer, sleepy sweet Bonjure, and Whistle in dreamland are always lovely things to see in the evening.

@Shane Kent Molly is giving the half-closed-eye kitty kisses! She looks extraoridnarily happy. Keep the Molly updates coming - it's so heartwarming to see her in her new forever home.

@Trixie1 - Hope you fared the storm alright, as well as any of our members affected by Eric! Sorry that Sam isn't too please with the weather, but hopefully it passes quickly.

Same to anyone in the upstate area / Midwest affected by the wind and ice storms - hope there's not too many branches, and no damage coming your way. Just think @1CatOverTheLine - by this time tomorrow, the wind will "only" be blowing at 23mph!

@Golondrina - thank goodness for AC is right! That sounds so hot compared to here. I wish I could send you a few icy winds to power your AC this week. I'll trade you, and we can both average it out at a comfortable 65!

@raysmyheart Good to see you two lovlies! Speedy looking adorable as always. Hope you have a good weekend!

Vbwhu32 - that was from Mog, everyone. He says it's playtime, dinner time, and I should get off the keyboard.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Trixie1 said:


> Sounds great being surrounded by the state Forrest!


Not really, I can't wait to move, hopefully this summer. 



1CatOverTheLine said:


> I've just returned from a walk in the woods, and despite a few 100 kph wind gusts, there's no real damage, and only a few limbs down.


Glad to hear you're okay, I was worried about you when you said there was going to be an ice storm, I remember the one from '97.



RufusBiteUs said:


> There you are!


Hi! I remember you & your Bobcat from the other place. Great to see Gibsy again. 



Shane Kent said:


> I found another cat music box,


Shane, can't wait to see the new music box. Love the pics of Molly. :Cat



Jcatbird said:


> I saw the mystery cat for the second time today.


Oh man, another one? Your work is never done. Love the pics of BJ beating you up & then lovin' on you. 



raysmyheart said:


> The best is when the Mom Turkey will come in the late Spring, she will stroll out of the bushes surrounding my property and what do you know, she has several Little Ones following her in a row! T


I've never seen baby wild turkeys. I'll keep a look out for them in the spring. Thanks!


----------



## Orange&White

For anyyone jealous of Texas' warm winter weather, we had a cold front roll in yesterday after five days of lows and highs in the 60's-70's. Today was 30's with the wind chill below freezing and sleet all day. On the radio, they 'informed' everyone that the meteorologists no longer call today's weather "sleet'. They said the mix of snow/ice/water is now called "graupel".

I'm still going to say that we had "sleet" all day and freezing wind chill temps. Who the heck can spell "graupel" or talk about it anyway??? Everyone knows "sleet". 

Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## Jcatbird

Orange&White said:


> For anyyone jealous of Texas' warm winter weather, we had a cold front roll in yesterday after five days of lows and highs in the 60's-70's. Today was 30's with the wind chill below freezing and sleet all day. On the radio, they 'informed' everyone that the meteorologists no longer call today's weather "sleet'. They said the mix of snow/ice/water is now called "graupel".
> 
> I'm still going to say that we had "sleet" all day and freezing wind chill temps. Who the heck can spell "graupel" or talk about it anyway??? Everyone knows "sleet".
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well!


Great to see you again! I sympathize with that cold front coming in. We are supposed to get it too. I hope there isn't sleet here. I've spotted a kitty outside and I'll be worried about it. "Graupel?" Really? I agree with you. Everyone knows sleet!

My kitty crew and I can, at least, send you warm greetings!


----------



## Foxxycat

@Orange&White stay warm my darling!! It's very COLD with 50 mph winds here. Says 22 degrees but feels much colder. Honeybee hasn't been sleeping with me lately. 
She spends all her time on Jon's lap.

@Jcatbird love all the pictures. Honeybee does decent stink eyes too. This photo was taken in January.









That's her red blanket. She loves to make biscuits on it. Some times it lasts for 30 minutes.










Hope everyone stays warm and comfy today!


----------



## tinydestroyer

Orange&White said:


> I'm still going to say that we had "sleet" all day and freezing wind chill temps. Who the heck can spell "graupel" or talk about it anyway??? Everyone knows "sleet".
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well!


This is gonna sound silly - but I always thought of graupel as hail that wasn't big and hard chunks. Sleet is more like shaved ice - little pieces that usually melt as soon as they hit the ground. If not, they're just a fine coating on the grass. Growing up in Texas / Louisiana, I saw _lots_ of sleet, but no snow. It would just barely coat the ground and melt, and it was more clear. Hail and graupel are more alike to me. Difference is that hail is hard - like it could damage your car, and graupel is soft, but still opaque. I feel like I only ever heard a few people say "graupel" though - most everyone just called it all sleet or hail. Just like you said! Hopefully the cold snap doesn't last too long, and you can stay out of that wind chill!


----------



## Summercat

Jack, growing up fast


----------



## SbanR

Orange&White said:


> For anyyone jealous of Texas' warm winter weather, we had a cold front roll in yesterday after five days of lows and highs in the 60's-70's. Today was 30's with the wind chill below freezing and sleet all day. On the radio, they 'informed' everyone that the meteorologists no longer call today's weather "sleet'. They said the mix of snow/ice/water is now called "graupel".
> 
> I'm still going to say that we had "sleet" all day and freezing wind chill temps. Who the heck can spell "graupel" or talk about it anyway??? Everyone knows "sleet".
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well!


I googled graupel and heard the pronunciation on utube. I've temporarily added to my vocabulary:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Jack, growing up fast
> View attachment 392639


Well hello Jack Pickles! You certainly are growing up fast! His tail is very impressive! Seems to be getting longer and longer every time I see him! I do love his little pink nose and pink ears!❤


----------



## Orange&White

SbanR said:


> I googled graupel and heard the pronunciation on utube. I've temporarily added to my vocabulary:Hilarious


I'm trying to remember "graupel" as well, for the future. But "graupel" is like "orange"....there's no rhyming word to help with mnemonics.


----------



## SbanR

Orange&White said:


> I'm trying to remember "graupel" as well, for the future. But "graupel" is like "orange"....there's no rhyming word to help with mnemonics.


It sounded like "gravel" to me. Any good?


----------



## Orange&White

SbanR said:


> It sounded like "gravel" to me. Any good?


Yes, "gravel" was the closest I could get to a memory aid. I expect next time it gravels graupels, all I will remember is "sleet". :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Summercat said:


> Jack, growing up fast
> View attachment 392639


Where is his beanstalk?


----------



## Jcatbird

beardrinksbeer said:


> Where is his beanstalk?


I believe Jack has stored it in his tail!

@Summercat Jack grows more beautiful! His tail is so long! Do you think he has a touch of Maine Coon in him? He reminds me a great deal of Banjo and she does have a wee bit of the genes herself! The litter before her carried the lush fur and a few other traits. I do love the black and white kitties!

@Foxxycat I laughed at your photos of Honeybee. The first one definitely shows her giving the stink eye. The second photo of her making biscuits on her blanket makes me want to snuggle the baby!

@Shane Kent I thought Molly might like to see some of her cousins! Bonjure and Purry. One large ball of fluff and one with a Meow and the sleek body of a Siamese. Together they are a bundle of black snuggles. 








@Trixie1 I completely agree with you about Jack. The little pink nose and ears are precious.

To Jack and all others here we send greetings and good wishes as well as sister and brotherly love.

Nothing is sweeter than seeing it demonstrated the way Banjo and Whistle are doing here.

















No pink ears here but there is a funny pink tongue.


----------



## Summercat

@Jcatbird 
Jack was found outside, stuck in a crevice by friends of ours. So his ancestry is anyone's guess. I think probably a touch of Siamese somewhere based on certain features but likely primarily whatever local street mix developed.

He does have a bit fluffier fur on his breeches and his tail is thick but not fluffy. No ruff though.

Jack waves hello to Banjo and Whistle :Cat


----------



## Trixie1

@Jcatbird Bonjure and Purry are lovely snuggled up together!! I've got a real soft spot for black cats!! or panthers as I like to call them. Why they seem to be left behind in shelters I will never understand!! They are stunning! Great names by the way! and how cute is Banjo giving Whistle a wash! Whistle looks like he's in heaven!!, both adorable Big hug to BJ Things have calmed down here after the storm! Thank goodness!! Sam was happy to venture out today with lighter winds and the sun has just decided to come out too!! he's now gone off for another nap!! Just another lazy Sunday afternoon here.!!

Happy Sunday Everyone!


----------



## Trixie1

One of the reasons I love black cats, Here;s Trixie who sadly died four years ago, but had a very, very happy life and will always be in my heart


----------



## weebeasties

@Trixie1 
Your Trixie was beautiful! I have a soft spot for black cats as well. My soulmate kitty, Shady, passed away many years ago but a huge part of my heart will always belong to him. Now I have my black kitty, Buddy. I have been so lucky to have them in my life.


----------



## Summercat

Black cats look beautiful to me.

I read once that in the early days, Black Persians were very popular.

Biggles says, black kitty's are awesome


----------



## Trixie1

Thanks @weebeasties I think so too!! But then I might just be a tad bias!! Glad you have Buddy now, another panther around the house! I will have another one too one day

@Summercat I totally agree, black cats are awesome!! Just have to look at Biggles in this gorgeous photo to see that!


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Here are my 2 black boys - Monster & Menace - they are 2 year old twins





































Here is their baby photo


----------



## Golondrina

Lovely photos of lovely cats beardrinksbeer. Black cats have such shiny furs! I love them.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Tha


Golondrina said:


> Lovely photos of lovely cats beardrinksbeer. Black cats have such shiny furs! I love them.


Thank you
It is all their doing, they clean themselves a lot










Playing hide & seek


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Jcatbird 
@Trixie1 
@Summercat

All the lovely black kitties here are such a wonderful update! Bonjure and Purry, Trixie, Biggles and Monster and Menace are all just such adorable black cats. I've always had a soft spot for black kitties. My best friend has a black cat named Bon, who is just adorable:


----------



## MaggieDemi

Orange&White said:


> Today was 30's with the wind chill below freezing and sleet all day.


I didn't know that it gets that cold in Texas. When I went in November it was 75 & in July it was 90. I loved the dry heat in Texas, I didn't get all sweaty like I do here in NY.



Foxxycat said:


> her red blanket. She loves to make biscuits on it. Some times it lasts for 30 minutes.


Demi was doing that at 4am this morning, on top of me. He only weighs 12 pounds, but he was crushing me. 



Jcatbird said:


> Nothing is sweeter than seeing it demonstrated the way Banjo and Whistle are doing here.


You know those two are my favorite, well besides my little guy BJ. I love their story. :Cat



beardrinksbeer said:


> Here are my 2 black boys - Monster & Menace - they are 2 year old twins


Beautiful pics of the twins, especially the baby one. Thanks for sharing. 



tinydestroyer said:


> My best friend has a black cat named Bon, who is just adorable:


Bon is so cute. I love his eyes.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Summercat 
@weebeasties @tinydestroyer @Trixie1 
The black kitties always have a special place with me. I have one more named Dolly and I had a pair of twins who are gone now. Quiver and Quaker were sweethearts. We never forget our babies.

@beardrinksbeer Ha! In one of your photos your kitty appears to be using his tail as a fishing lure! Did he catch anything?

I love all the photos!

@Golondrina Maybe you will smoke st the expression on this baby face. 








Banjo has always taken care of Whistle. He was very sick when they were kittens and she took care of her brother and guarded him every minute.








@MaggieDemi BJ is fine and sends his greetings to everyone.

He has been practicing his Warrior skills.

Mom is coming. I'm going to hide so I can attack like a drop bear.







Boo! Did I scare you Mom?


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Jcatbird said:


> @beardrinksbeer Ha! In one of your photos your kitty appears to be using his tail as a fishing lure! Did he catch anything?
> I love all the photos!
> 
> No, he did not catch anything, not through lack of trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking my photos  have I put this one up before?


----------



## raysmyheart

Those are beautiful, incredible photos @beardrinksbeer !


----------



## beardrinksbeer

raysmyheart said:


> Those are beautiful, incredible photos @beardrinksbeer !


Thank you
I don't know why were small when I wanted them big size? Gremlins
These are from my kitchen window



















This my lounge with The Shadows doing not much










This the view from my doctors carpark










This is just a nice picture


----------



## dustydiamond1

beardrinksbeer said:


> Here are my 2 black boys - Monster & Menace - they are 2 year old twins
> 
> View attachment 392798
> 
> 
> View attachment 392799
> 
> 
> View attachment 392800
> 
> 
> View attachment 392801
> 
> 
> Here is their baby photo
> 
> View attachment 392803


OH SO great to see your boys again! They are so beautiful.
Here's Gypsy doing her joey impression for you.


----------



## dustydiamond1

beardrinksbeer said:


> Thank you
> I don't know why were small when I wanted them big size? Gremlins
> These are from my kitchen window
> 
> View attachment 392856
> 
> 
> View attachment 392857
> 
> 
> This my lounge with The Shadows doing not much
> 
> View attachment 392858
> 
> 
> This the view from my doctors carpark
> 
> View attachment 392859
> 
> 
> This is just a nice picture
> 
> View attachment 392860


Beautiful pictures!!!
Do the boys try to eat the chickens?


----------



## dustydiamond1

huckybuck said:


> Late to the party but Peggy Sue Got Married is one of my all time favourite films!!


I like it too.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

dustydiamond1 said:


> OH SO great to see your boys again! They are so beautiful.
> Here's Gypsy doing her joey impression for you.
> View attachment 392864


You will freak when she hops away 



dustydiamond1 said:


> Beautiful pictures!!!
> Do the boys try to eat the chickens?


No. They are chickens & I have fed them chook necks since they were small, I used to have to beat up the chook necks with a meat tenderizer
Just as long as I don't call the chickens, chooks, things should be OK
One of my boys was going down the path to turn left & go into the orchard
At the same time there was a chicken coming up from the orchard
I could see what was going to happen, they met each other at the corner & both jumped up & back as they scared themselves; it was so funny


----------



## dustydiamond1

beardrinksbeer said:


> You will freak when she hops away
> 
> No. They are chickens & I have fed them chook necks since they were small, I used to have to beat up the chook necks with a meat tenderizer
> Just as long as I don't call the chickens, chooks, things should be OK
> One of my boys was going down the path to turn left & go into the orchard
> At the same time there was a chicken coming up from the orchard
> I could see what was going to happen, they met each other at the corner & both jumped up & back as they scared themselves; it was so funny


:Jawdrop  :Cat :Chicken


----------



## Summercat

Monday Monday


----------



## weebeasties

@Summercat 
Beautiful baby, AMAZING tail!:Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

Good morning / day / evening everyone. Sunrise in Ottawa at minus 13 Celsius. Ice, ice everywhere.










Molly on the six foot carpet covered cat perch yesterday morning. She thinks black cats are the best


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @weebeasties 
I took it this morn. Usually he is facing the other way looking out the window but he had his eye on what Jack was up to on the shelf nearby.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> Monday Monday
> View attachment 392896


Looks like a beautiful statue. Better watch out for @Shane Kent.


----------



## Shane Kent

dustydiamond1 said:


> Looks like a beautiful statue. Better watch out for @Shane Kent.


I only collect shiny ones


----------



## Foxxycat

Good morning my lovelies!

Here's fuzzy Bee Kitty last night. Jon got up and she took over his spot.










Got a picture of her eye too..the light was just right from the lamp to get this special photo of her grren eye


----------



## mightyboosh

Shane Kent said:


> Sunrise in Ottawa at minus 13 Celsius. Ice, ice everywhere.


At least Molly looks warm and cosy which is the most important thing.



Shane Kent said:


> I only collect shiny ones


Are those the innocent ones? The investigation is still ongoing don't forget!



Foxxycat said:


> Here's fuzzy Bee Kitty last night. Jon got up and she took over his spot.


So so cute and full of luvvy duvlyness.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

beardrinksbeer said:


> This is just a nice picture


@beardrinksbeer - Incredible photos; your new spot in Tasmania is nothing short of breathtaking; you're a fortunate fellow, my Friend.



Foxxycat said:


> Got a picture of her eye too..the light was just right from the lamp to get this special photo of her grren eye


Dear Lord - Honeybee grows more beautiful every day!



Shane Kent said:


> Good morning / day / evening everyone. Sunrise in Ottawa at minus 13 Celsius. Ice, ice everywhere.


@Shane Kent - another delightful photo. I've no doubt that there was a sunrise here today as well, but it was scheduled for the middle of the night.



There was, however, about three eighths of a sunset here last evening - or what _passed_ for a sunset in all events. From the south overlook, looking westward, once the sun had descended beyond the little hill across the now ice-outlined river, the sky was left with a peculiar violescence, painted vertically, toward the horizon, rather like the Madder Lake and Quinacridone Rose washes in Frederic Lord Leighton's early 'mystical' watercolours.










For those in the track of the current storm - stay safe and warm, and as my Mother was long wont to say, "_don't_ stuff beans up your nose."
.


----------



## Shane Kent

@mightyboosh "Are those the innocent ones? The investigation is still ongoing don't forget!"

Even if they weren't innocent I would say they are because those are my favorites from the collection The White Persian is the first I got and that started me looking for the perfect black cat to go with it.


----------



## mightyboosh

Shane Kent said:


> Even if they weren't innocent I would say they are


Commendably loyal indeed. My mum would say that even if I stole all the diamonds from De Beers.


----------



## Golondrina

Summercat said:


> Monday Monday
> View attachment 392896
> [/QUOTE
> 
> What elegance! Incredibly elegant and seems to know it.


----------



## weebeasties

Trying to photograph a black cat is so hard! (especially when they never sit still). Anyway, here are a few of Buddy since we are showing off our black beauties.


----------



## Golondrina

Body is beautiful. His eyes are outstanding!


----------



## weebeasties

@Golondrina 
I don't think I've seen any pictures of beautiful Sombra (did I spell that right?) lately. How is she?


----------



## dustydiamond1

weebeasties said:


> Trying to photograph a black cat is so hard! (especially when they never sit still). Anyway, here are a few of Buddy since we are showing off our black beauties.
> View attachment 392972
> View attachment 392973


Excellent photos of beautiful Buddy. Great choice of backdrop to show off your gorgeous black panther.
Great photos for the 'Show us the Whiskers' thread too.


----------



## weebeasties

@Foxxycat
Awww! I just want to rub Honeybee's belly! Does she like belly rubs? I have heard there are some cats that don't. I've never met one though.
@Shane Kent
Molly looks so at home in all her pics. It's amazing how quickly she settled in with her new family. I'm so happy for all of you!
@Jcatbird 
I'm thinking that in your house wherever your eyes fall, you see kitty cuteness! You are indeed lucky to be surrounded by so much love.
@MaggieDemi 
I really can't wait until you get your new phone. I want to see your babies!
@dustydiamond1 
Gypsy looks like the perfect snuggle buddy! Hope everyone is feeling better soon!

My brother texted me yesterday to tell me he had run off and got married! ( not really shocking because he and his partner have been together 20 years ) Anyway, when I asked him why he waited so long he said, "We did it for the dog. We didn't want him to be a bastard." I literally sprayed coffee across the room laughing. So here's to love, especially when it makes your pets happy!


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> These are from my kitchen window


Love the pics. I wish I still had my chickens, they looked a little bit like yours, Road Island Reds. Maggie tried to smack one, but it got her good on the paw, she never tried that again.



Shane Kent said:


> Molly on the six foot carpet covered cat perch yesterday morning. She thinks black cats are the best


Molly would be right, according to Maggie that's true. :Cat



Foxxycat said:


> Here's fuzzy Bee Kitty last night. Jon got up and she took over his spot.


I showed Bee's pic to Demi & he's in love. He wants her to be his girlfriend. I hope you can make that happen for him. 



1CatOverTheLine said:


> once the sun had descended beyond the little hill across the now ice-outlined river, the sky was left with a peculiar violescence, painted vertically, toward the horizon, rather like the Madder Lake and Quinacridone Rose washes in Frederic Lord Leighton's early 'mystical' watercolours.


Beautiful sunset and words. Not exactly sure what all that means, but I like it, very poetic. 



weebeasties said:


> @MaggieDemi
> I really can't wait until you get your new phone. I want to see your babies!


It might not be until April, but I will try my best. Definitely before summer.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> Love the pics. I wish I still had my chickens, they looked a little bit like yours, Road Island Reds. Maggie tried to smack one, but it got her good on the paw, she never tried that again.
> .


They are not my chickens, they live 2 doors down, but they are here all day everyday; they must like it here during the day & they go home at night


----------



## dustydiamond1

beardrinksbeer said:


> They are not my chickens, they live 2 doors down, but they are here all day everyday; they must like it here during the day & they go home at night


Perhaps your boys protect them from neighborhood bullys


----------



## Jcatbird

Great photos again. The cat and roo is interesting. No room in the pouch?
The baby porpoise is truly precious. What a joy it would be to feed that little one! 
I see in the later photo your panther is fishing. Catfish?

@Summercat Pefect pose for that regal kitty!

To everyone here, I am short on time but not on good wishes for all. It's nice to see @huckybuck @mightyboosh and all others I haven't spoken to lately.

@Shane Kent and @1CatOverTheLine lovely photos as always. I do enjoy seeing the landscapes!

@Golondrina One of my previous posts had typographical errors. I'm so sorry. My vision is poor and I often miss the fact that spell check is incorrect. I meant to say," maybe you will smile!"

@MaggieDemi Hello to you as well!

@weebeasties You are correct that everywhere I look I see kitty cuteness. Although, I also have to look carefully before sitting down.
Some kitties are off duty for the night.








Shopping day and some kitties are guarding the cat supplies.








Others are claiming the rest of the house.








The pillows are mine.








Don't sit on me Mom! I seem to have no place left to go!








Actually.... they did leave me a spot on the cat tree! They are such considerate kitties.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

dustydiamond1 said:


> Perhaps your boys protect them from neighborhood bullys


My boys are the bullies unch


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Jcatbird said:


> Great photos again. The cat and roo is interesting. No room in the pouch?
> The baby porpoise is truly precious. What a joy it would be to feed that little one!
> I see in the later photo your panther is fishing. Catfish?


The above post went funny :Wacky
Thank you, there are more pictures in the thread I started called "Cooee" - https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cooee.510839/










then they get bigger










but they still fit in the pouch somehow, poor mummy










my 3rd shepherd


----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties

Hello Buddy, Fluffy black kitty, my favorite type :Cat

I find for Biggles, if I want his eyes (sea green according to the old crayola crayon boxes) and features to pop out, I need natural light.
Might be because my phone camera is not that great but I need good light and natural works best.

I agree, with @dustydiamond1 Buddy should go in the whisker thread


----------



## SbanR

beardrinksbeer said:


> They are not my chickens, they live 2 doors down, but they are here all day everyday; they must like it here during the day & they go home at night


Do they repay your hospitality with eggs?


----------



## beardrinksbeer

SbanR said:


> Do they repay your hospitality with eggs?


Not eggs, but it comes out of the same end


----------



## Golondrina

weebeasties said: "@Golondrina
I don't think I've seen any pictures of beautiful Sombra (did I spell that right?) lately. How is she?"

Hi weebeasties, I have reported on Sombra in post 11 of my thread "*Behaviour change after bad cold"* She is quite well and has been herself again for the last couple of days. Many thanks for thinking about her.


----------



## dustydiamond1

beardrinksbeer said:


> View attachment 393026


 Picture jawdrop and applause emojis here.


----------



## dustydiamond1

HI @Golondrina, Gypsy said to tell Sombra she loves to be brushed with this rounded tip brush from Walmart. It's like being massaged.


----------



## weebeasties

Summercat said:


> @weebeasties
> 
> Hello Buddy, Fluffy black kitty, my favorite type :Cat
> 
> I find for Biggles, if I want his eyes (sea green according to the old crayola crayon boxes) and features to pop out, I need natural light.
> Might be because my phone camera is not that great but I need good light and natural works best.
> 
> I agree, with @dustydiamond1 Buddy should go in the whisker thread


Hi @Summercat 
Biggles eyes are spectacular! I had a cat once who's eyes were similar. I always compared them to the crayola color "sea foam green". I'm curious where Biggles got his name. Is it for Bigglesworth the adventurer? 
Yes, natural light is best for pictures. My house is just very dim. All of our windows except one are obscured by trees/shrubbery. That's great for the cats because they get a really close up view of the birds, squirrels, and lizards that perch there. Not great for picture taking. I think the cats are happy with the current arrangement though. It's kitty TV!:Cat
It also means whenever I want to do a "photoshoot" I have to drag the cat tree away from the one unobstructed window and hope I get lucky!


----------



## SbanR

beardrinksbeer said:


> Not eggs, but it comes out of the same end


Hey, that's good fertiliser


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties 
Hi, 
Thanks!
OH choose the name Biggles from the WW2 pilot Biggles who a book series was about. OH had excerpts in a course he took, they referenced some of the philosophy of Biggles which was in all the books.
His full name is Mr. Henry Biggles

Our last flat had poor lighting. I do a bit better in this one with photos but it varies.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

dustydiamond1 said:


> Picture jawdrop and applause emojis here.


I had to put it on here when I saw it, I will put more when I find them :Snaphappy



SbanR said:


> Hey, that's good fertiliser


not if you walk outside at night without shoes on :Wtf I describe it when I step on it, it is a 4 letter word that starts with s :Spam not spam, it is :Muted


----------



## SbanR

beardrinksbeer said:


> I had to put it on here when I saw it, I will put more when I find them :Snaphappy
> 
> not if you walk outside at night without shoes on :Wtf I describe it when I step on it, it is a 4 letter word that starts with s :Spam not spam, it is :Muted


:Jawdrop:Jawdrop walking outside at night in bare feet!!! What if you get bitten by one of your deadly spiders or snakes???:Woot:Woot:Woot


----------



## beardrinksbeer

SbanR said:


> :Jawdrop:Jawdrop walking outside at night in bare feet!!! What if you get bitten by one of your deadly spiders or snakes???:Woot:Woot:Woot


I don't use a torch, so I don't see them, what you can't see can't hurt you; just like Zaphod Beeblebrox's glasses went totally black in the face of danger
https://hitchhikers.fandom.com/wiki/Joo_Janta_200_Super-Chromatic_Peril_Sensitive_Sunglasses


----------



## SbanR

beardrinksbeer said:


> I don't use a torch, so I don't see them, what you can't see can't hurt you; just like Zaphod Beeblebrox's glasses went totally black in the face of danger
> https://hitchhikers.fandom.com/wiki/Joo_Janta_200_Super-Chromatic_Peril_Sensitive_Sunglasses


Yes it can if you get bitten!


----------



## beardrinksbeer

SbanR said:


> Yes it can if you get bitten!


I agree, the snake will be in trouble if it bites me, it will get an over dose of moonshine & then slither away in a straight line as it will be too drunk to snake away in their S pattern :Nurse


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

SbanR said:


> :Jawdrop:Jawdrop walking outside at night in bare feet!!! What if you get bitten by one of your deadly spiders or snakes???:Woot:Woot:Woot


@SbanR - @beardrinksbeer has (much, much) bigger things to worry about in the Land Down Under The Land Down Under - the Tasmaniasaur he posted earlier:










And of course the Tasmanian Flying Unicorn Elephant Scorpions.










Yes, yes... and the DropBears, surely.

If the storm here is actually finished, it wasn't worth all the NWS Alerts - barely three inches fell, and the icy coda promised never materialised at all. No sunset at all tonight - this looking due west from the middle terrace:










Looks like one little girl was hoping for an early dinner - or perhaps merely enjoying the view?



SbanR said:


> Yes it can if you get bitten!


@SbanR - To recap: Tasmaniasaurs, Tasmanian Flying Unicorn Elephant Scorpions and Poison Arrow DropBears. "Bitten," isn't the consideration here; in Tasmania, one worries about being_ eaten._

To one and all - a delightful evening / night / morning.
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

weebeasties said:


> "We did it for the dog. We didn't want him to be a bastard."


Ha! Your brother is so funny. I'm the same way. Now that I have Indoor cats, it seems like I plan my life around them.



Jcatbird said:


> Although, I also have to look carefully before sitting down.


Awesome cozy cat lineup on the couch. I would snuggle in there with them if I was there.



Golondrina said:


> She is quite well and has been herself again for the last couple of days.


Glad to hear Sombra is better & back to her old self.



beardrinksbeer said:


> what you can't see can't hurt you; just like Zaphod Beeblebrox's glasses went totally black in the face of danger


I need a pair of those glasses as soon as possible.



1CatOverTheLine said:


> And of course the Tasmanian Flying Unicorn Elephant Scorpions.


I'm actually not afraid of that. It's cute!.... Glad the storm passed you by & you stayed safe... Lovely winter scene pic with the fox prints.


----------



## raysmyheart

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @SbanR - @beardrinksbeer has (much, much) bigger things to worry about in the Land Down Under The Land Down Under - the Tasmaniasaur he posted earlier:
> 
> View attachment 393102
> 
> 
> And of course the Tasmanian Flying Unicorn Elephant Scorpions.
> 
> View attachment 393103
> 
> 
> Yes, yes... and the DropBears, surely.
> 
> If the storm here is actually finished, it wasn't worth all the NWS Alerts - barely three inches fell, and the icy coda promised never materialised at all. No sunset at all tonight - this looking due west from the middle terrace:
> 
> View attachment 393105
> 
> 
> Looks like one little girl was hoping for an early dinner - or perhaps merely enjoying the view?
> 
> @SbanR - To recap: Tasmaniasaurs, Tasmanian Flying Unicorn Elephant Scorpions and Poison Arrow DropBears. "Bitten," isn't the consideration here; in Tasmania, one worries about being_ eaten._
> 
> To one and all - a delightful evening / night / morning.
> .


Good to hear you did not get too much snow @1CatOverTheLine , that is a lovely Winter view where you are and the footprints in the snow are delightful!

I am Praying that everyone here stays safe during all the storms and wind and temperature extremes there have been recently.

My workplace closed early today because of the snow and sleet and ice mix that came from the West across Massachusetts, Northeast United States today. The storm started at noontime and was predicted to snow and rain all throughout the coming evening, however, the storm seems to be winding down early. It seems we may get 4-6 inches of snow, but Wednesday through Saturday of this week we will have temps ranging from 5°C/40°F to 11°C/52°F! :Jawdrop It is such a change from the frigid temps we had last week!:Cold

I'd like to share this photo I captured at what was once a dairy farm, no longer in operation. However, there was







still a great field there loaded with grasses and thistles and many butterflies visiting. I visited Summer 2018, near me in central Massachusetts. I hope to go again this year to capture more pictures for you.

Wishing everyone a wonderful day/evening!:Cat


----------



## raysmyheart

With some time off this evening, I watched an old, murder mystery movie, _The Late Edwina Black,_ 1952, I actually viewed it twice and the clues to solve the crime became clearer to me the second time. I found it an excellent movie, I do love old black and white films. I know several of you also like the old movies and I do recommend this one. @MaggieDemi if you like suspenseful mysteries, I think you may enjoy this one.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Golondrina Iednt to your thread! Sombra is a lovely lady. Cute as a button during play time. 

Hello @Summercat @SbanR @weebeasties @dustydiamond1 @MaggieDemi @Shane Kent @dustydiamond1 Gypsy, Mr. Biggles and all our other friends here! I hope the day was kind to you all!

@beardrinksbeer Gsnyastic animal photos. The Mom and baby roo are priceless. I do agree that carrying a baby that size in your front pocket must be difficult!
The photo of the flying porpoise was splendid. It that was the baby one you pictured earlier, there must have been something wonderful in that baby bottle! I'd like to be able to fly up out of the water like that!

@1CatOverTheLine Here are the photos of my visitor. I hope I can find her family. She's very sweet. Her nose is black like Bj's.












































I had a few touches os Spring show up here. A couple of camellias and the azaleas have started up. I haven't touched the garden but these are always willing to flower.























I hope everyone can enjoy a bit of Spring color from here.


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Jcatbird thanks for the spring photos! I'm missing my flower garden a touch now that Winter in my new place is lasting all the way through February (I mean, who _heard_ of such a thing!) Your visitor kitty is very pretty. I hope you're successful in finding her a new forever home.

Here, we had one of those icy storms the past couple of days. Lots of branches, and falling ice in the wind. I only saw one large tree nearby that got split, so hopefully the cleanup isn't too bad. The ice coating was very pretty, though.
























I know there are a few others out there dealing with worse weather tonight. Stay inside, stay safe, and cuddle some kitties!


----------



## Jcatbird

@raysmyheart Love the photos I love the old movies. Snuggling up on a nasty day with a Movie and warm kitty is a great day. @tinydestroyer I've been in ice storms too. Seeing everything Incased in ice was beautiful. It always seemed like something out of a fairytale. The Ice Queen's world. I loved slipping the coating off a leaf to see the perfect imprint of the viens of the leaf. Little ice sculptures from nature. I hope the clean up will not be bad..


----------



## Summercat

Thanks for the nature pics @tinydestroyer & @Jcatbird

I have seen azaleas but don't think I have seen camellias, pretty!
Where are you in the south?


----------



## weebeasties

@Jcatbird 
Lovely photos as always! I have a real love for the white camelias! Down here the azaleas and camelias are pretty much spent and are giving way to redbuds so we are heading into our much too short springtime. The spirea (sp?) Just opened it's first bloom this morning as well as a purple lantana. I will miss the show that our dogwood used to give. It was a massive old tree. The biggest dogwood I have ever seen. It had been in decline for some years and died last summer. Now I will have to be content looking at the wild ones that grow along the edge of the wood.
People down here don't plant redbud or dogwood. I don't know why. Perhaps they find them too common? I think they are lovely and they herald spring and new beginnings. I hope your new visitor finds a happy new beginning as well! By the way, how is Prime? Is she still with your friend? Hope she is doing well.

For everyone still in the grips of winter, hang in there! Spring is on the way!


----------



## weebeasties

It is an overcast, rainy day but I took a little walk around the yard to share some signs of springtime. 
Here are a few hangers on of azalea and camelias.
















Spirea








Lantana








Not sure what these are...just pop up in the grass.








And lastly a few other random things growing by the house.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Summercat I am glad you like the flower photos. Camellias are are a favorite. My Grandfather used to hybridize them. I am in the southeast. It is termed the "Deep South". We have hot summers and lots of mosquitos! It's a very humid place.

@weebeasties These camellias are the late bloomers of the season. They flower at the end of Winter into Spring. The azalea season is just beginning.
We don't have as many dogwoods left here. There was an illness that passed through and wiped out a huge amount of the population. It was sad as nothing seemed to stop it. The majority of surviving trees are in the woods. I love all your flowers photos. Beautiful blooms!
The new kitty will, hopefully, be reunited with their family. I'm not sure if she is just visiting or if she is living here. For now, I'll be trying to watch over her whenever I see her. She let me pet her but was skidding. Prime is still with my friend and we are trying to find her a family. She is a complete love bug. If I had the space, I would keep her.
Here is a recent photo.


----------



## weebeasties

Jcatbird said:


> @Summercat I am glad you like the flower photos. Camellias are are a favorite. My Grandfather used to hybridize them. I am in the southeast. It is termed the "Deep South". We have hot summers and lots of mosquitos! It's a very humid place.
> 
> @weebeasties These camellias are the late bloomers of the season. They flower at the end of Winter into Spring. The azalea season is just beginning.
> We don't have as many dogwoods left here. There was an illness that passed through and wiped out a huge amount of the population. It was sad as nothing seemed to stop it. The majority of surviving trees are in the woods. I love all your flowers photos. Beautiful blooms!
> The new kitty will, hopefully, be reunited with their family. I'm not sure if she is just visiting or if she is living here. For now, I'll be trying to watch over her whenever I see her. She let me pet her but was skidding. Prime is still with my friend and we are trying to find her a family. She is a complete love bug. If I had the space, I would keep her.
> Here is a recent photo.
> View attachment 393171


Who could resist Prime's beautiful face! Here's hoping she finds a forever family soon!


----------



## weebeasties

@1CatOverTheLine 
I believe you are pretty knowledgeable with birds. Do you know what these little ones are? Sorry about the poor quality, had to zoom. We have been feeding birds for many years, but never saw these yellow fellows until this winter.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

weebeasties said:


> Do you know what these little ones are?


@weebeasties - It looks like a Yellow-throathed Vireo with that wing pattern, but the beak is too long and narrow; that leaves the Pine Warbler or the Gray-Cheeked Thrush, and the former can usually be identified by its call. Do a comparison between the two with Google Images, and you should be able to identify it as one or the other.

@raysmyheart had an uncommon sighting yesterday too up in New England - a Lazuli Bunting, probably owed to the storm and its easterly winds. Here right now I have the whole College of Cardinals at the feeders, and of course the ubiquitous Winter visitors, the woodpeckers. Mirò just loved the bird feeders.


----------



## weebeasties

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @weebeasties - It looks like a Yellow-throathed Vireo with that wing pattern, but the beak is too long and narrow; that leaves the Pine Warbler or the Gray-Cheeked Thrush, and the former can usually be identified by its call. Do a comparison between the two with Google Images, and you should be able to identify it as one or the other.
> 
> @raysmyheart had an uncommon sighting yesterday too up in New England - a Lazuli Bunting, probably owed to the storm and its easterly winds. Here right now I have the whole College of Cardinals at the feeders, and of course the ubiquitous Winter visitors, the woodpeckers. Mirò just loved the bird feeders.
> 
> View attachment 393185


Pine warbler it is! Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Shane Kent

Beautiful photos @weebeasties , @tinydestroyer , @Jcatbird , @1CatOverTheLine and @raysmyheart .

We got a lot more than a few inches of snow in Ottawa overnight and this morning. I couldn't go to work, cannot get a car down our road. Not a big deal the company I work for is shut down today because of all the snow.



















Zoe actually ventured outside on the walkway this morning. You can tell by the look on her face she is not happy about all the white stuff.


----------



## Jcatbird

@weebeasties That's a sweet little Pine Warbler. Appreciating the food I am sure.

@1CatOverTheLine I love the cat ears in the photo. No wonder the Bunting is scarce. They are shy birds here. We used to see the Painted Buntings a lot but as people moved in, they moved out. I did see my Pileated Woodpeckers last year but I hope they return.

@Shane Kent My goodness that's a lot of snow! Poor Zoe!


----------



## MaggieDemi

raysmyheart said:


> @MaggieDemi if you like suspenseful mysteries, I think you may enjoy this one.


No, I've never seen that one, but I like Geraldine Fitzgerald. You might like The Thin Man movies with Myrna Loy & William Powell. I usually watch romance and westerns, but occasionally I'll watch a mystery movie. Thanks for the suggestion. 



Jcatbird said:


> Here are the photos of my visitor. I hope I can find her family. She's very sweet. Her nose is black like Bj's.


She's a doll. Could she possibly be related to BJ? She has the same cute chubby cheeks.



tinydestroyer said:


> The ice coating was very pretty, though.


Those icicles on the trees are so pretty! I've never seen that before. It does look like that Ice Queen fairytale.



1CatOverTheLine said:


> Here right now I have the whole College of Cardinals at the feeders.


I saw the most gorgeous red bird the other day. I didn't know what it was, but now I think it might have been a Cardinal. 



Shane Kent said:


> We got a lot more than a few inches of snow in Ottawa overnight and this morning.


Your yard looks exactly like ours today. The snow is so deep! I hope you enjoyed your snow day with your family. :Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi Come share the couch any time. Just make sure no one moved in before you sit. The cats have a way of getting under me every time I start to sit down. 
They do end up in the oddest places.:Joyful It will probably be okay as long as you don't sit on that critter @1CatOverTheLine posted a photo of! :Arghh

I now now have a different form of drop bear @beardrinksbeer 
This is a match or, you could say a draw. 
It's a drawer bear!

Don't bother me!








I don't care what you say.....








You call it a drawer, I call it my bed. 








Tail flips, tail flips! Mitsy! When did you turn into a bear?


----------



## raysmyheart

*SPEEDY & @raysmyheart here, sending wishes to our Friends for a lovely, peaceful St. Valentine's Day!






*

*We wish you all much happiness today and always!:Happy :Cat :Joyful :Cat :Happy Thank you for welcoming us so warmly! :Cat







































*


----------



## weebeasties

Happy Valentine's Day @raysmyheart and beautiful Speedy! Hope everyone and their kitties get their heart's desire this holiday!:Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

Happy Valentine's day everyone. A cute spinning music box, I haven't had a chance to video the other two music boxes.


----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> Happy Valentine's day everyone. A cute spinning music box, I haven't had a chance to video the other two music boxes.


@Shane Kent , this music box is just so delightful and the tune really makes this a very precious piece!:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

Happy Valentines Day everybody! Hope your all having a very special day todayx


----------



## dustydiamond1

Happy Valentines Day everybody, fur and non fur covered from me and Gypsy


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent Oh, What a beautiful Morning! A favorite tune since my childhood! My very first alarm clock played that to wake me each morning for school! Lovely! I don't know how you do it but you find the sweetest things. :Cat
Happy Valentine's Day! Love to all here!


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Happy Valentine's Day from downunder


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> It's a drawer bear!


What a cute drawer bear. I want one. 



weebeasties said:


> Hope everyone and their kitties get their heart's desire this holiday!:Cat


Same here, I hope everyone gets their heart's desire this year. 



Shane Kent said:


> A cute spinning music box,


That's your best music box find yet, so beautiful. I've heard that song somewhere before, maybe in a movie. 



beardrinksbeer said:


> Happy Valentine's Day from downunder


Perfect song choice. :Hilarious

@raysmyheart , @Trixie1 , and @dustydiamond1 --I hope you and everyone here all had a great Valentine's Day too. :Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

To everyone here....Even an old warrior bear cat can desire a little love. I guess this was my Welcome greeting to a Valentine Day.

I saw a funny story unfold between Mitsy and BJ and it made me smile so I thought I would share it. The expressions on their faces say it all.

Oooh! There's Mitsy.








Hummmph! BJ. I wonder if he still loves me.








Hi Mitsy!








Hello BJ.








I wonder what he wants!?!?! 








It's Valentine's Day Mitsy and I got you something!








For me BJ? Candy?!?!?








Awww. BJ! You do still love me.








I still love you too BJ!








The Warrior cat is happy!








@raysmyheart @Trixie1 @Summercat @SbanR @weebeasties @Shane Kent @Golondrina @MaggieDemi @beardrinksbeer @1CatOverTheLine and to everyone on the site, I hope the love from the Warrior cat will warm your hearts and make you smile.


----------



## Shane Kent

Jcatbird said:


> @Shane KentI don't know how you do it but you find the sweetest things.


I think my guardian angel enjoys beautiful cat stuff as much as I do. I go to the thrift stores and flea markets and the cats are there waiting for me


----------



## Jcatbird

Shane Kent said:


> I think my guardian angel enjoys beautiful cat stuff as much as I do. I go to the thrift stores and flea markets and the cats are there waiting for me
> 
> View attachment 393453


I' m glad you adopt them as well as the furry ones! I love seeing cat treasures! The eyes on those two made me smile and remind me of the expressions I see from Alley.


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Shane Kent - I think this is my favorite find of yours so far! Those two kitties are just gorgeous. Is the orange tabby statuette a bit iridescent in the glaze? So glad they were waiting for you. Thanks, also for sharing the music box song. Did you have a bit better weather today? Hopefully so!

@Jcatbird That's a great Valentine's Day exchange between your kitties. So sweet - literally! You always post the most expressive pictures! BJ the Warrior cat always warms our hearts.

@raysmyheart - Gorgeous Speedy is a welcome sight on Valentine's Day or any day. Always happy to see those pretty blue eyes.

Snow here is pretty much melted - just in time for more snow this weekend! Mondo and I got some dog park time, though, which was really nice. Here was the sunset yesterday: 









Branches reaching towards each other.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Summercat

Hope everyone had a good Valentines 

@weebeasties 
Are you in Florida? Thanks for sharing the pretty floral pics :Cat

@Jcatbird 
I lived in central Virginia once. I recall azaleas and the pine needles on the ground remind me of there. The pine trees that grow only near the tops.


----------



## weebeasties

Summercat said:


> Hope everyone had a good Valentines
> 
> @weebeasties
> Are you in Florida? Thanks for sharing the pretty floral pics :Cat
> 
> @Jcatbird
> I lived in central Virginia once. I recall azaleas and the pine needles on the ground remind me of there. The pine trees that grow only near the tops.


Yes, I'm in central Florida.


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties Zoe would have her bags packed for central Florida but we won't tell her there are parts of the world that don't get snow


----------



## raysmyheart

MaggieDemi said:


> I saw the most gorgeous red bird the other day. I didn't know what it was, but now I think it might have been a Cardinal.


Hi @MaggieDemi , if it was very vibrant red, it very well could have been a Northern Cardinal. I see a lot of them at my feeder. Was it like this one? -

https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Northern_Cardinal/id









I notice they usually come as a pair, male and female to the feeder, and usually prefer to feed on the ground. They have a very unique call that I hear all year round here in Central Massachusetts, Northeast United States.

Other red birds I see here are purple finches.







which really look red.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> I saw a funny story unfold between Mitsy and BJ and it made me smile so I thought I would share it.


Aww, thanks for sharing BJ & Mitsy's love story. That was heartwarming. :Angelic



tinydestroyer said:


> Mondo and I got some dog park time


A dog park sounds like fun. I hope you & Mondo enjoyed yourselves. 



Shane Kent said:


> I think my guardian angel enjoys beautiful cat stuff as much as I do. I go to the thrift stores and flea markets and the cats are there waiting for me


It does seem like you have a guardian angel guiding you to all the cat figurines that need adopting. 



raysmyheart said:


> if it was very vibrant red, it very well could have been a Northern Cardinal. I see a lot of them at my feeder. Was it like this one? -


Yes! Thank you. That photo of the Cardinal does look like the gorgeous red bird that I saw. It was a very vibrant red.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

tinydestroyer said:


> Here was the sunset yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Branches reaching towards each other.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


@tinydestroyer - Wonderful photo; it's that time of year for golden-orange sunsets here in cold weather country. Here's mine this evening:










The trees all appear to be Old Man Trees, shaking their fists and screaming, "hey you snow, get off our lawn!"



raysmyheart said:


> Hi @MaggieDemi , if it was very vibrant red, it very well could have been a Northern Cardinal. I see a lot of them at my feeder. Was it like this one? -
> 
> https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Northern_Cardinal/id
> 
> View attachment 393513
> 
> I notice they usually come as a pair, male and female to the feeder, and usually prefer to feed on the ground. They have a very unique call that I hear all year round here in Central Massachusetts, Northeast United States.
> 
> Other red birds I see here are purple finches.
> View attachment 393514
> which really look red.


@raysmyheart - I Love the Finch, but your Mom and Dad Cardinal photo really _could_ be a Christmas card!

The weather here has begun to moderate, and I expect to see above-freezing temperatures before August. Tonight's pale, cool moon coming back from fox-feeding time:










Here's a wish for a wonderful week-end for all!
.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Summercat you lived in Virginia?!?!! I had many family members live there. It's beautiful there. I love the smell of the pines. We have them here too. My yard is deep in needles every year.

@raysmyheart I love the photo of the Cardinals but the Finch is so adorable! Great photos!

@Shane Kent I wouldn't tell Zoe about warmer climates either! Lol She might give you the stink eye the next time she sees a wall of snow! Of course you could bring the whole family down for a visit during a heat wave. Then she'd be happy to go back home!

@weebeasties I've spent a lot of time in Florida. Every year growing up we took the boat down the coast and we also crossed from there over to the Bahamas. The water in Florida is so much prettier than it is here. As an adult I often went there for my work. There are lots of orchid breeders all over Florida and many orchid societies including the National AOS. There's a delightful botanical garden near Sarasota called ,"Shelby Botanical Gardens." I haven't been there in quite awhile but I took a lot of orchid species there for their collection. New species are often taken there for identification and documentation. The Native American history there is vast as well. Beautiful places!

@1CatOverTheLine The fox moon is lovely! As you know, the sky pictures always get my admiration. Tell Mama fox and all the babies we send a hello.

Banjo had an emotional day when she saw the love story unfold between The Warrior and Mitsy. (Mitsy is her Mom for those who don't know.) this is what happened.

Mom is .......








getting a valentine from her true love?








I feel funny. Can kitties cry?








Give me a handkerchief or a Tissue please!








I've got water in my eyes!








I think these are happy tears!








Mother says a proper lady always has a handkerchief! Now I know why!!








Awwwww! BJ is more than a Warrior. He's a gentleman too! How sweet! Head bumps for everyone! He loves Mommy! <3








I'm glad Banjo learned how to use a handkerchief. I'd rather not have to help her blow her nose. :Joyful It seems that there are cat tales all around this house but this is the first time I've ever seen a cat use a handkerchief for the intended purpose. 

I hope everyone smiled at the silly cat tale. Have a great eeekend everyone!!


----------



## Summercat

@Jcatbird 
Silly Banjo She does look similar to my Jack.

Central Virginia. The photos of your yard with the pine needles and did I see some holly leaves? Looked similar and reminded me of there.

@1CatOverTheLine 
Pretty sunset!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning to our over the ocean contingent (and everyone else too). Been catching up and thought I'd join in the photos with our sunrise, taken from the bedroom window just a moment ago. I really must get up before 6.30 and walk down to the beach for a really beautiful picture...

Anyway, here it is, hopefully will be a good day, happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## huckybuck

Hmm not up early enough to get a sunrise!!!

But it is a glorious sunny day in Chalfont St Giles! Could almost be New England!


----------



## Shane Kent

Mrs Funkin said:


> I really must get up before 6.30 and walk down to the beach for a really beautiful picture...


Beach photo! Beach photo! Beach photo! There is about 2 feet of snow on my front lawn.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Hmm not up early enough to get a sunrise!!!
> 
> But it is a glorious sunny day in Chalfont St Giles! Could almost be New England!
> 
> View attachment 393718


Like your personalised number plate HB


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> Beach photo! Beach photo! Beach photo! There is about 2 feet of snow on my front lawn.


@Shane Kent - Geez... settle down, buddy - I gotcher beach photo right here!










2015 - taken from the island after a little ice storm.

Feel better now?


.


----------



## Jcatbird

@huckybuckoveky photo and it does look like New England!

@Mrs Funkin Abdolutely beautiful sunrise photo! Thank you for that.

@Shane Kent I hope you warm up soon. I can understand why you'd like to see the beach about now!

@1CatOverTheLine Lovely beach photo. Amazing how pure and white the sand appears!  I don't think I would like to put my toes in that though Brrrrrrrr!

This isn't exactly a sunny day, but it is the beach!























@Summercat Our black cats are hard to photograph but one thing stand out here......
A cat smile! Putty must be having a wonderful kitty dream. Chasing mousies I expect!


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> golden-orange sunsets here in cold weather country. Here's mine this evening:


Love the fiery sunset pic.



Jcatbird said:


> I love the smell of the pines.


Well if it's pine trees you want, I have plenty of those here. I planted one when I was a kid and it's huge now, I'll have to get a pic of it for you.



Jcatbird said:


> I've spent a lot of time in Florida. Every year growing up we took the boat down the coast and we also crossed from there over to the Bahamas.


My Uncle keeps sending me photos from Florida, but there are gators in every pic. I don't think he really wants me to come visit. 



huckybuck said:


> But it is a glorious sunny day in Chalfont St Giles!


Love the cat license plate.



Shane Kent said:


> Beach photo! Beach photo! Beach photo! There is about 2 feet of snow on my front lawn.


LOL. Same here, the snow is so deep. We can only dream of the beach for several more months yet.


----------



## Summercat

@Jcatbird
Putty has a wonderful smile 

@ all
Tomorrow is a super moon. Biggest of 2019 apparently


----------



## weebeasties

Keith can barely fit on the top of the cat tree and yet Zuzu still managed to squeeze in with him.


----------



## Shane Kent

@1CatOverTheLine That is a chilly looking beach, I think @Jcatbird 's photos are a little more pleasant looking.


----------



## Trixie1

weebeasties said:


> Keith can barely fit on the top of the cat tree and yet Zuzu still managed to squeeze in with him.
> View attachment 393889


Lol! Great photo of these two bundles sharing! why not enter it in the cat chat sharing competition running at the moment! It's great!!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Summercat said:


> Tomorrow is a super moon. Biggest of 2019 apparently


That sounds exciting. Not sure when to look for it because of the time difference. It's almost 10pm here right now. Anybody got any more info?



weebeasties said:


> Keith can barely fit on the top of the cat tree and yet Zuzu still managed to squeeze in with him.


Sweet pic of Zuzu & Keith on their tree.



Shane Kent said:


> a little more pleasant looking.


Beautiful music boxes. I recognize the partridge in a pear tree song. I don't know the other one.

Goodnight everyone, hope you are all doing well.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> @1CatOverTheLine That is a chilly looking beach, I think @Jcatbird 's photos are a little more pleasant looking.


@Shane Kent - I have a little hard water problem right now; it'll clear up by July!

Well, maybe by August, anyway. We had a solid seven inch snowfall here overnight and into this morning, and the world's under its white Winter blanket once more. To the west, not much to speak of this evening, save for a faint glow at the horizon beyond the river:










Quite a difference looking east, however:










@Jcatbird - Especially for you - a little closer view:










"Now is the Winter of our discontent made glorious Summer..." - now that's what _I'm _talking about - or even _Spring_, anyway!

Come on Cherry Trees!










Come on Forsythia bushes!










Come on Magnolia and Narcissus and Crocus and Snowdrops!










And especially, come on 45 cubic yards of mulch!










Whoa! Wait a minute! Mulch? How'd that get in there?
.


----------



## Summercat

@MaggieDemi
Hmm good point, I was thinking it was going to be overnight tonight but it may have been last night, as early morn.

I would love to see a super moon. They pop up in the news from time to time but I always miss seeing them.


----------



## Jcatbird

The super Moon is coming up! I won't be able to see it here @Summercat The clouds are showing up as though they glowing but they are obscuring the view.

Thank you! @1CatOverTheLine Absolute perfection in your photos of the moon. Glorious photos. I'm so glad you took those for us to see. Your other photos are beautiful too but the sky always makes me feel renewed. It's grand! 
I'd say by your snow photos, you do indeed have a "hard water problem!" Lol Of course I am where there is no snow so I may enjoy it more than you do but the pure white of the snow always looks so pristine. The world is fresh with new fallen snow! Forsythia won't grow well here but when I was a little further north it always bloomed next to the red Quince Flowers and the colors were so pretty after the brown and leafless trees of winter. Daffodils and Narcissus with little Snowbell bulbs always delighted me.

@weebeasties darling snuggle photo. You should enter that.

@Trixie1 I'll have to look for those sharing photos in the competition. I know I would love seeing those!

@Shane Kent How do you keep doing that? Those are precious. I never can pick favorites. I love every single one!

@MaggieDemi The song on the second music box is Memories. Very pretty tune.
Look for the super Moon! You may be able to see it!

I came in from trying to see the moon and my Warrior jumped up on me so quickly I thought he was attacking. He did.

Mom! Where did you go without me?








I'm going to get you.....








and the snuggle down on top of you because I missed you! 








Did you miss me? 








Have a wonderful ,"Super Moon" everyone!


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy and @raysmyheart wishing our Friends here a very good Tuesday wherever this message finds you and we hope it finds you doing well.:Cat

@1CatOverTheLine, the photos of your beautiful flowerings trees and shrubs has me yearning for and looking forward to Spring!
One that flowers in my yard - from Spring 2018, I can't wait to see this one in 2019! -








I think it is called Beauty Bush. I took a close-up of the petals -









I may be dreaming of Spring 2019 but there is still snow on the ground here in Massachusetts, Northeast United States and during yesterday's snowstorm I turned to look out toward the woods in my backyard and spotted four deer come to visit! When I returned with my camera, they were gone but it was something to see.

Speedy sends warm wishes to all of her fur-Friends of this thread.:Cat













Speedy's plans include lots of nap time today. Have a great day, all.


----------



## weebeasties

All this talk about the supermoon reminds me of a moon sighting I had about 15 years ago. I was working the night shift and as I drove to work saw a moon so huge I almost wrecked the car in my astonishment.  It seemed to me like it was so close and the size was incredible - like I was driving under a football stadium! I am certain this was a hallucination brought on by lack of sleep/not eating enough/stress, but the image has stayed with me and I still get goosebumps when I think about it. I hope I can see a real supermoon tonight! 
The weather is warm here. Yesterday it was already 80°F by 9:15 am! I am planting tomatoes, peppers, and cucumbers this week.
On work days I usually eat lunch in my car and throw some bread crust to the birds. They know me and usually follow me from the building to my car. Here are a couple of my bird friends.








Quite often they will perch on my side mirrors. Once I thought one was going to hop in the car. If I ever have old bread or crackers at home, I bring it to work for my little lunch buddies!


----------



## Jcatbird

Hello @raysmyheart snd Speedy. That flowering bush is covered! The flowers are s beautiful color. Soon!

@weebeasties I know what you mean about that giant Moon! It almost seems a little like it's too close for comfort. It is an unusual but gorgeous sight. 
I love your bird friends! If you feed the seagulls here you can get swarmed. I have learned to throw the bread down and move away! I once worked next to a large pond and always spent lunch time there feeding the fish. It was funny because they learned to follow me all along the edge of the water. I just called them and they would show up. The owner of the pond thought it was hilarious that I had trained her fish. I made her promise, NO more fishing there. After seeing that the fish were now pets, she agreed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm too much cloud for the super moon to be seen well here, we've had some stormy seas the past couple of days so the promenade is covered with pebbles again. Sky was nice though


----------



## weebeasties

@Mrs Funkin 
Beautiful sky!


----------



## Shane Kent

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 394085
> View attachment 394086
> 
> 
> Hmmm too much cloud for the super moon to be seen well here, we've had some stormy seas the past couple of days so the promenade is covered with pebbles again. Sky was nice though


Beach photos  Thank you very much.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Shane Kent said:


> Beach photos  Thank you very much.


You're welcome  We live 90 seconds from our door to the Promenade and love it. Husband walks his windsurfing kit down and away he goes onto the water. It's the perfect place for us.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Mrs Funkin - Karen and I live an hour away from her parent's cottage. I miss it very much right now. Driving in this time of year is out of the question there is a beaver pond and a hill on the way in. I would hate to think how much it would cost me to clean the beaver pond if a car ended up in it. They would make me pay for it and it would be proper environmental people all over me. I would be all over me as well, I love that beaver pond. I shot this last summer, I don't think I posted it here yet but regardless it is cute none the less.


----------



## weebeasties

@Shane Kent 
Thank you so much for posting this! After a hectic day this was a welcome bit of tranquility. Do you see beavers there often? I've never seen one in real life, but watched many documentaries. They are fascinating!


----------



## Shane Kent

weebeasties said:


> @Shane Kent
> Thank you so much for posting this! After a hectic day this was a welcome bit of tranquility. Do you see beavers there often? I've never seen one in real life, but watched many documentaries. They are fascinating!


Beavers are nocturnal and my clock is 5:00 AM until as long as I can keep my eyes open I have seen them on the bay in the early morning but not that I would ever get a decent video of Same with the mink there. The little mink are so cute but they move around like crazy, or probably more so when they are around people.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Shane Kent said:


> @Mrs Funkin - Karen and I live an hour away from her parent's cottage. I miss it very much right now. Driving in this time of year is out of the question there is a beaver pond and a hill on the way in. I would hate to think how much it would cost me to clean the beaver pond if a car ended up in it. They would make me pay for it and it would be proper environmental people all over me. I would be all over me as well, I love that beaver pond. I shot this last summer, I don't think I posted it here yet but regardless it is cute none the less.


@Shane Kent - I've enjoyed this clip since the first time I saw it; Nature sometimes gives us the gift of real magic, if we take just a moment to open it and savour it.

Magic here tonight - a sunset ablaze in the colours of high Summer, but captured in February, and reflected across the freshly fallen snow.


----------



## Shane Kent

@1CatOverTheLine That belongs on a Christmas Card


----------



## raysmyheart

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Shane Kent - I've enjoyed this clip since the first time I saw it; Nature sometimes gives us the gift of real magic, if we take just a moment to open it and savour it.
> 
> Magic here tonight - a sunset ablaze in the colours of high Summer, but captured in February, and reflected across the freshly fallen snow.
> 
> View attachment 394091


That is an amazing photo @1CatOverTheLine ! Beautiful!


----------



## Jcatbird

@Mrs Funkin Braitiful photos! It must be wonderful living there. I can imagine the wonder sea breeze.

@Shane Kent The video was so relaxing and peaceful. I'd like to just sit right there and watch. Catching the deer drinking was quite a feat!

@1CatOverTheLine Thst is magic. Illuminated nature! It would make a great card but I'd bank that one because it's pure gold!


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird - The deer came down into the pond after I was sitting there. I was hoping to catch the rare beaver daytime visit. They do happen to go out on occasion during the day. The deer there are not the least bit afraid of people, you cannot hunt around there it is all private property

My in-laws and people next to us will not allow hunting in there.


----------



## raysmyheart

weebeasties said:


> All this talk about the supermoon reminds me of a moon sighting I had about 15 years ago. I was working the night shift and as I drove to work saw a moon so huge I almost wrecked the car in my astonishment.  It seemed to me like it was so close and the size was incredible - like I was driving under a football stadium! I am certain this was a hallucination brought on by lack of sleep/not eating enough/stress, but the image has stayed with me and I still get goosebumps when I think about it. I hope I can see a real supermoon tonight!
> The weather is warm here. Yesterday it was already 80°F by 9:15 am! I am planting tomatoes, peppers, and cucumbers this week.
> On work days I usually eat lunch in my car and throw some bread crust to the birds. They know me and usually follow me from the building to my car. Here are a couple of my bird friends.
> View attachment 394062
> 
> Quite often they will perch on my side mirrors. Once I thought one was going to hop in the car. If I ever have old bread or crackers at home, I bring it to work for my little lunch buddies!


@weebeasties, I am envious of the weather you are having now! The birds in the photos are really so pretty, I have never spotted birds like these, they look very graceful and very sweet and friendly, also. Wishing you a lot of enjoyment with your garden.

@Mrs Funkin, the beach photos are just amazing! I love the navy and pink tones of the pictures, they are beautiful

@Shane Kent what a beautiful video I have seen that you posted - the deer peacefully drinking at the beaver pond. I could sit all day and listen and watch Nature. This really made me feel peaceful and made my day!

A good Tuesday evening wished to all!


----------



## tinydestroyer

What beautiful shots of Nature, everyone! Here's my view from work just one short year ago. 
Yes, it's a beach photo!








Hope everyone's having a lovely week.


----------



## Shane Kent

tinydestroyer said:


> What beautiful shots of Nature, everyone! Here's my view from work just one short year ago.
> Yes, it's a beach photo!
> View attachment 394094
> 
> Hope everyone's having a lovely week.


Beach photo. I hope you have the loveliest week of all


----------



## raysmyheart

tinydestroyer said:


> What beautiful shots of Nature, everyone! Here's my view from work just one short year ago.
> Yes, it's a beach photo!
> View attachment 394094
> 
> Hope everyone's having a lovely week.


Oh, that's a beautiful scene you captured @tinydestroyer.  It reminds me a bit of the Rhode Island coast. It is an amazing photo.


----------



## tinydestroyer

raysmyheart said:


> Oh, that's a beautiful scene you captured @tinydestroyer.  It reminds me a bit of the Rhode Island coast. It is an amazing photo.


Thanks! It's the Pacific coastline in Santa Cruz, California. Though I don't much miss living there, I do have a newfound appreciation of the beach and the verdant greenery of that area. 
I've never been to Rhode Island, but I hear it's gorgeous. I love the beach as seen by @Mrs Funkin too!

Just like @Shane Kent I think it's nice to see some lovely floral and beach pictures in this cold weather. Then again, with the sunsets, animals, and birds like those captured by Shane and @1CatOverTheLine, the Winter looks quite pretty in her own right. Each season in it's own time, I suppose. Although the picture I posted was taken in February of last year! So, each season in its own time, and _place_.


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> I have a little hard water problem right now; it'll clear up by July!


My dad always jokes that we have only two seasons in NY, Winter and July/August.



weebeasties said:


> saw a moon so huge I almost wrecked the car in my astonishment.  It seemed to me like it was so close and the size was incredible - like I was driving under a football stadium!


Now I really want to see the super moon! That sounds exciting.



weebeasties said:


> They know me and usually follow me from the building to my car. Here are a couple of my bird friends.


Wonderful story about the birds recognizing you. That's really special, I'll have to try it with the birds here sometime.



Jcatbird said:


> spent lunch time there feeding the fish. It was funny because they learned to follow me all along the edge of the water. I just called them and they would show up.


I love the story about the fish too. I never heard of fish recognizing people. I wish I had been there with you to see that.



Shane Kent said:


> deer there are not the least bit afraid of people, you cannot hunt around there it is all private property


I always wondered what animals we could tame if they felt no fear from us. It would be interesting to see.


----------



## Jcatbird

The Warrior cat enjoyed all the posts tonight. He especially enjoyed the photographs. Sunsets, sea and deer! What more could a kitty desire? I think the deer got him excited!! He probably worried about it getting wet!


----------



## Summercat

Beautiful pics all
Helllo, cute warrior kitty:Cat


----------



## Summercat

Biggles watching Jack climb about


----------



## Summercat

Did anyone see the super moon? Too cloudy for us.


----------



## SbanR

Nope, too cloudy here


----------



## Shane Kent

@Summercat and @SbanR I got to see the moon in the early morning but it was too pale to get a photo of it. The moon was setting in the W / NW as the Sun was rising in the E / SE .

Today's Sunrise in Ottawa, brrrr.


----------



## SbanR

Shane Kent said:


> @Summercat and @SbanR I got to see the moon in the early morning but it was too pale to get a photo of it. The moon was setting in the W / NW as the Sun was rising in the E / SE .
> 
> Today's Sunrise in Ottawa, brrrr.
> 
> View attachment 394124


It does look cold! Is the area as desolate as it looks Shane?


----------



## Shane Kent

SbanR said:


> It does look cold! Is the area as desolate as it looks Shane?


This time of year feels desolate because of the lack of birds chirping in the morning. Soon they will return and fill the air with sounds of life


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Shame you didn't see the moon either.

@Shane Kent 
Glad you got a glimpse!


----------



## weebeasties

Summercat said:


> Did anyone see the super moon? Too cloudy for us.


We had a break in the cloud cover at about 3am and I saw it. Didn't look any different than a regular full moon to my eyes. It did reinforce my belief that the huge moon I saw many years ago was a hallucination...weird thing for my brain to make up, though. Since I usually have kitties on my mind you would think I would have imagined a tiger running across the road!


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties 
I have been told by people who have seen them they can look much larger than normal. I think what you saw the one time was likely a super moon and this time it may not have been at the right moment. 
I am not sure how long they last or if all areas get them the same time or to the same intensity at a particular super moon.
One day for me I hope


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @weebeasties
> I have been told by people who have seen them they can look much larger than normal. I think what you saw the one time was likely a super moon and this time it may not have been at the right moment.
> I am not sure how long they last or if all areas get them the same time or to the same intensity at a particular super moon.
> One day for me I hope


I think I saw one once a few years back! It was amazing!! It seemed a lot, lot closer then normal and absolutely huge and incredibly bright!! I couldn't stop looking at it! Just to make sure I wasn't imagining it!! I don't think you would forget it if you do see it! I haven't. Hope you get to see it one day!


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Thanks! I hope, I want to visit Northumberland National Park as well, to see stars. I heard Northumberland has the least amount of light pollution in the UK.

A friend, who saw a super moon once said the same, it seemed a lot closer than a normal moon, as well as being larger.


----------



## Trixie1

Jcatbird said:


> The Warrior cat enjoyed all the posts tonight. He especially enjoyed the photographs. Sunsets, sea and deer! What more could a kitty desire? I think the deer got him excited!! He probably worried about it getting wet!
> View attachment 394104


I love this photo of BJ he really is very special) hope you and the others are all keeping well over there!


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> This time of year feels desolate because of the lack of birds chirping in the morning. Soon they will return and fill the air with sounds of life


Glad you got your beach photos!! can see why you needed to see a taste of summer now! surrounded by snow for so long!! Roll on spring!!! Do you have hot summers over there?


----------



## Shane Kent

Trixie1 said:


> Glad you got your beach photos!! can see why you needed to see a taste of summer now! surrounded by snow for so long!! Roll on spring!!! Do you have hot summers over there?


Not many hot summers but when it is Ottawa gets incredibly humid. Ottawa is in a valley with a lot of swamp land around. Last summer was very hot so Karen and I spent as much time at her parent's cottage as possible. Not as humid there, it is on a bay that runs out to a big lake.


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> Not many hot summers but when it is Ottawa gets incredibly humid. Ottawa is in a valley with a lot of swamp land around. Last summer was very hot so Karen and I spent as much time at her parent's cottage as possible. Not as humid there, it is on a bay that runs out to a big lake.


The cottage by the big lake sounds great! Not a fan of humidity!! So would look for relief too If I were you! Hope the birds start chirping soon


----------



## 1 bruce 1

I have been asked by a person by the name of "Tara's Girl" to please get in touch with @Shane Kent and @1CatOverTheLine , she asked if you would both contact her as she hasn't been approved here for membership.


----------



## tinydestroyer

The other day, I forgot to pick up the nylon bag that the crock pot lives in during transport. Lucy claimed:









@1 bruce 1 good to see you here!

I'm excited to see more new members here! Hopefully she's approved soon!


----------



## Citruspips

@Shane Kent that video clip of the deer is just beautiful


----------



## raysmyheart

tinydestroyer said:


> The other day, I forgot to pick up the nylon bag that the crock pot lives in during transport. Lucy claimed:
> View attachment 394310
> 
> 
> @1 bruce 1 good to see you here!
> 
> I'm excited to see more new members here! Hopefully she's approved soon!


This is adorable @tinydestroyer , it's like a little hideaway for Lucy:Cat Lucy has incredibly beautiful colors, she is so pretty.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Summercat said:


> Biggles watching Jack climb about


Aww, Biggles looks like Maggie! Does he/she have white paws?



Shane Kent said:


> Not many hot summers but when it is Ottawa gets incredibly humid.


Yeah, we just get July & August for hot weather, but the last week of August was freezing at night last time I went camping.



1 bruce 1 said:


> I have been asked by a person by the name of "Tara's Girl" to please get in touch


Tarasgirl, I hope you get your account approved soon. I've missed talking to you.



tinydestroyer said:


> The other day, I forgot to pick up the nylon bag that the crock pot lives in during transport. Lucy claimed:


Lucy is beautiful, she looks like my very first cat Kitter. She was either a Calico or Tortie. I have a picture of her somewhere, I should get the albums out.


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> Biggles watching Jack climb about
> View attachment 394105


@Summercat, this is a great photo you have captured of handsome Biggles. He looks very sweet.:Cat


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

tinydestroyer said:


> The other day, I forgot to pick up the nylon bag that the crock pot lives in during transport. Lucy claimed:
> View attachment 394310
> 
> 
> @1 bruce 1 good to see you here!
> 
> I'm excited to see more new members here! Hopefully she's approved soon!


@tinydestroyer - You could market these as Tiny Tortie Tunnels!

Warmer weather is upon us, and the snow cover here is under an inch now. Even my little Red Fox was out and about today, her little foxie footprints crisscrossing the lawn.










Yeah, yeah... I know... not much of a photo in black and white. Wait... what? Oh, yeah - right here:


----------



## tinydestroyer

@1CatOverTheLine

Wow. That is the most stunning sunset I've ever seen.


----------



## raysmyheart

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @tinydestroyer - You could market these as Tiny Tortie Tunnels!
> 
> Warmer weather is upon us now, and the snow cover here is under an inch now. Even my little Red Fox was out and about today, her little foxie footprints crisscrossing the lawn.
> 
> View attachment 394316
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah... I know... not much of a photo in black and white. Wait... what? Oh, yeah - right here:
> 
> View attachment 394317


Awesome, beautiful sunset @1CatOverTheLine, Nature is quite an artist! I see even your Red Fox has left some pawprint "artwork" in the snow, this is the best!


----------



## Shane Kent

1 bruce 1 said:


> I have been asked by a person by the name of "Tara's Girl" to please get in touch with @Shane Kent and @1CatOverTheLine , she asked if you would both contact her as she hasn't been approved here for membership.


"Tara's Girl" is the equivalency of a God Mother to my little Princess Kitty. As well as the inspiration of my cat collection, both living and the cute artwork type

Princess Kitty








"Daddy! You know this thing that looks like a little person creeps me out."
"I know Kitty, I know. But it is so darn cute. Don't worry it won't slobber on you, pull your fur or your tail."


----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> "Tara's Girl" is the equivalency of a God Mother to my little Princess Kitty. As well as the inspiration of my cat collection, both living and the cute artwork type
> 
> Princess Kitty
> View attachment 394330
> 
> "Daddy! You know this thing that looks like a little person creeps me out."
> "I know Kitty, I know. But it is so darn cute. Don't worry it won't slobber on you, pull your fur or your tail."


Oh, that is a beautiful photo @Shane Kent of Princess Kitty.


----------



## Summercat

@raysmyheart & @MaggieDemi 
Biggles says thank you

He is all black aside from a small white spot on his chest.


----------



## Jcatbird

Nature's bounty!


1CatOverTheLine said:


> @tinydestroyer - You could market these as Tiny Tortie Tunnels!
> 
> Warmer weather is upon us, and the snow cover here is under an inch now. Even my little Red Fox was out and about today, her little foxie footprints crisscrossing the lawn.
> 
> View attachment 394316
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah... I know... not much of a photo in black and white. Wait... what? Oh, yeah - right here:
> 
> View attachment 394317


Lovely. Little prints all in alignment too!


----------



## Jcatbird

I just came in to read the latest and just made it to this! The expression your Princess is giving you says a lot! How dare you let that creature near her! Poor defenseless Princess!



Shane Kent said:


> "Tara's Girl" is the equivalency of a God Mother to my little Princess Kitty. As well as the inspiration of my cat collection, both living and the cute artwork type
> 
> Princess Kitty
> View attachment 394330
> 
> "Daddy! You know this thing that looks like a little person creeps me out."
> "I know Kitty, I know. But it is so darn cute. Don't worry it won't slobber on you, pull your fur or your tail."


I hope everyone is well. @Citruspips It's nice to see you again. Hello to all our friends here! The kitties and I have been missing you but we've been welcoming a guest on our property for a bit. 
The Warrior sends greetings! 
It has become rather warm here now. I suppose Winter has left us early. The mosquitos are already flying.

BJ seems to have Spring fever! He's being affectionate....








very excited......








And climbing trees. Me!








I hope this isn't his new, favorite activity! Lol 
We'll try to be back to visit tomorrow!


----------



## SbanR

Jcatbird said:


> I just came in to read the latest and just made it to this! The expression your Princess is giving you says a lot! How dare you let that creature near her! Poor defenseless Princess!
> 
> I hope everyone is well. @Citruspips It's nice to see you again. Hello to all our friends here! The kitties and I have been missing you but we've been welcoming a guest on our property for a bit.
> The Warrior sends greetings!
> It has become rather warm here now. I suppose Winter has left us early. The mosquitos are already flying.
> 
> BJ seems to have Spring fever! He's being affectionate....
> View attachment 394347
> 
> very excited......
> View attachment 394346
> 
> And climbing trees. Me!
> View attachment 394345
> 
> I hope this isn't his new, favorite activity! Lol
> We'll try to be back to visit tomorrow!


Always love your photos of BJ. 
Has anyone seen @Foxxycat ? Haven't seen any photos of Honeybee lately


----------



## ewelsh

Stunning! As only nature is.


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> Yeah, yeah... I know... not much of a photo in black and white. Wait... what? Oh, yeah - right here:


Oh, I love the contrast of seeing it in both black & white and in color. The fiery sunsets are the best.



Shane Kent said:


> "Daddy! You know this thing that looks like a little person creeps me out."


I think that's the first photo I've seen of Princess Kitty where she isn't smiling! She looks so offended by that doll.



Jcatbird said:


> And climbing trees. Me!


It seems like BJ is always with you or on your lap. I'm a bit jealous, wish you could send him over here for a visit.



SbanR said:


> Has anyone seen @Foxxycat ? Haven't seen any photos of Honeybee lately


I haven't talked to her since Monday. I hope she logs in soon.


----------



## Shane Kent

MaggieDemi said:


> I think that's the first photo I've seen of Princess Kitty where she isn't smiling! She looks so offended by that doll.


She thought it was a ginger contest


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MaggieDemi said:


> Oh, I love the contrast of seeing it in both black & white and in color. The fiery sunsets are the best.


@MaggieDemi - That's sweet; thanks. I was a little too early this evening because cloud cover was coming in fast from the south, and threatened to spoil the shot, so it's more a bright-centered glow than a sunset:



















With the snow cover gone, and only a few frozen puddles left over to reflect the light, it's a little bit eerie looking, but still pretty, I think.

@ewelsh - you're right, of course; only Nature has such power. 
.


----------



## Foxxycat

SbanR said:


> Always love your photos of BJ.
> Has anyone seen @Foxxycat ? Haven't seen any photos of Honeybee lately











An eye










She was getting pissy with me at this point...she doesn't like the phone in her face 

I got some cool sunrises too...got to upload em. Love the pictures @Jcatbird and @1CatOverTheLine . I need to catch up with the posts before I loose my place here again 

This was a good one at work a few days ago. I loved the reflection off the glass.










On way to work

















More Honeybee greatness










Outside one afternoon it was around 35ish. She was mad that the deck wasnt shoveled yet. We have a ton of snow. No huge storma but 3 inches at a time then it gets super cold and freezes.

Drive by photo. Tried to get the colors through the trees.


----------



## Foxxycat

Shane Kent said:


> @Summercat and @SbanR I got to see the moon in the early morning but it was too pale to get a photo of it. The moon was setting in the W / NW as the Sun was rising in the E / SE .
> 
> Today's Sunrise in Ottawa, brrrr.
> 
> View attachment 394124


I tried to get a picture of the moon that morning..
I saw it driving down the road but couldn't get the right angle...i needed to be up high to get it. But I couldnt get up high.


----------



## Trixie1

@Foxxycat oh!! Honeybee is beautiful!! Stunning eyes! Even if she was giving you the evil eye! Gorgeous sunset photos too!


----------



## SbanR

Tq @Foxxycat . Honeybee is allowed to give you the stink eye provided you continue to post photos of the lovely lady


----------



## Jcatbird

Very nice to see you and the lady Honeybee again @Foxxycat ! Great photos!


----------



## Jcatbird

Tornados are hitting in the Southern U.S. . I have many cat friends in the state of Mississippi and surrounding states. Mississippi has already been hit so asking for hope and good wishes on their behalf.


----------



## Shane Kent

Hopes and prayers out to those in harms way, Both two and four legged.


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> With the snow cover gone, and only a few frozen puddles left over to reflect the light, it's a little bit eerie looking, but still pretty, I think


That's really pretty with the melted snow. I like the eeriness of the black & white. 



Foxxycat said:


> More Honeybee greatness


Thanks for stopping by! It's always wonderful to see my favorite beautiful Honeybee. :Cat



Jcatbird said:


> Tornados are hitting in the Southern U.S.


Prayers, hopes, and good wishes sent.



Shane Kent said:


> Hopes and prayers out to those in harms way, Both two and four legged.


I heard on the news that a bad storm is headed our way tomorrow, so stay safe. If I disappear, that means the power went out.


----------



## Jcatbird

Hello everyone . For those in the path of the storm tomorrow, please stay safe! I will have you all in my thoughts and prayers. 
@MaggieDemi Thank you for the prayers! I hope your power stays on!

@Shane Kent Thank you too. I do know there was damage where a friend lives. I was hoping to hear more but the power is out there so I am waiting and hoping. There is a worry there so continued prayers are appreciated.

On a brighter note.... how about a tail of a fat warrior cat? I think this was a bit of a surprise for us both.

Living inside is great Mom but I think I ate too much!








Mom? What do I do now?








Uhhhhh! Tummy!








I feel bloated!








BJ! Look at that fat tummy! Did you eat the other kitty's treats too?








I'll rub your tummy for you.








Is that working it out for you?








Oh dear! BJ! Really! 








Sorry Mom but I feel much better now.








No more extra treats for BJ. At least the tummy rub got the bubble up. I have to admit that his expression made me laugh. I think the warrior actually blushed!  I'm not sure I've ever heard a kitty burp like that before! Poor BJ.


----------



## SbanR

Jcatbird said:


> Tornados are hitting in the Southern U.S. . I have many cat friends in the state of Mississippi and surrounding states. Mississippi has already been hit so asking for hope and good wishes on their behalf.


Sending good wishes their way; hope everyone stays safe


----------



## Trixie1

Jcatbird said:


> Tornados are hitting in the Southern U.S. . I have many cat friends in the state of Mississippi and surrounding states. Mississippi has already been hit so asking for hope and good wishes on their behalf.


In my thoughts and prayers and hope that all in the path of the storms stay out of harms way and keep safe.


----------



## dustydiamond1

On a brighter note.... how about a tail of a fat warrior cat? I think this was a bit of a surprise for us both.

Living inside is great Mom but I think I ate too much!
View attachment 394632

Mom? What do I do now?
View attachment 394631

Uhhhhh! Tummy!
View attachment 394630

I feel bloated!
View attachment 394629

BJ! Look at that fat tummy! Did you eat the other kitty's treats too?
View attachment 394628

I'll rub your tummy for you.
View attachment 394627

Is that working it out for you?
View attachment 394626

Oh dear! BJ! Really! 
View attachment 394625

Sorry Mom but I feel much better now.
View attachment 394624

No more extra treats for BJ. At least the tummy rub got the bubble up. I have to admit that his expression made me laugh. I think the warrior actually blushed!  I'm not sure I've ever heard a kitty burp like that before! Poor BJ.[/QUOTE]

Good boy BJ for not farting at mom, burps are much less stinky.:Joyful
His little black beans are so cute! :Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

@dustydiamond1 I consider myself very lucky! I was stationed at the rear so I doubly appreciated the burp! It was loud. By the expression on his face, I think the noise scared him! It certainly got my attention! :Joyful
I have a feeling he won't be stealing all the other treats again!


----------



## Trixie1

Jcatbird said:


> @dustydiamond1 I consider myself very lucky! I was stationed at the rear so I doubly appreciated the burp! It was loud. By the expression on his face, I think the noise scared him! It certainly got my attention! :Joyful
> I have a feeling he won't be stealing all the other treats again!


Oh! Poor BJ!! Sounds like he needed a good burp! to feel better! What do the initials BJ stand for? One of my cats was called TJ, (Tiger Junior), hope the Warrior Cat Feels a whole lot better now!!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> @MaggieDemi Thank you for the prayers! I hope your power stays on!


The wind is really loud out there. I hope the power stays on at least until 10pm when I go to bed.



Jcatbird said:


> I'm not sure I've ever heard a kitty burp like that before! Poor BJ.


I love the pics telling the burping BJ story.  I can't believe a former feral cat lets you rub his belly. My cats would take my hand off. I wish you could come over and work with them.



dustydiamond1 said:


> Good boy BJ for not farting at mom, burps are much less stinky.:Joyful


LOL!



Trixie1 said:


> What do the initials BJ stand for?


I think it's Blue Junior? Do you still have Blue Senior @Jcatbird ?


----------



## raysmyheart

MaggieDemi said:


> The wind is really loud out there. I hope the power stays on at least until 10pm when I go to bed.


 @MaggieDemi , I am keeping my fingers crossed and Praying that you will not lose power in the storm. We are expecting a wind storm tomorrow in Massachusetts but not as severe as you are having. I wish everyone dealing with any of the storms to stay well and safe.

Speedy and I hope that everyone is having a good Sunday evening!


----------



## Jcatbird

Hello everyone! @Trixie1 As our friend @MaggieDemi stated, BJ is Blue junior. I have often considered it should stand for something else though. Biting Jaws, Big Joker, or if he is being wicked..... Beast jerky.  I guess last night he was Burp jumper! Poor BJ. He is fine now though.
The tummy rub did the trick.

I do still have Blue Senior. He is much more bonded to his wife, Goldilocks and one of his sons, Mountain Bear than he is to people. I can hold him and pet him but he adores his family. It's really sweet how they are constantly cuddling. Blue and Goldie had two other babies together but they got adopted. It was terrible splitting them up but Kodiak and Black Bear found families. I think Mountain would do well if he got a home too but no takers yet. I would like to keep Blue and Goldie together. I've never know a monogamous male kitty but he was after he met Goldie. That whole family was amazing. I really miss the others.

@raysmyheart Hello! Give Speedy our love!

For thise in the storms anywhere, stay safe! We are hoping for the best for you all.

This is Blue Senior.








Kodiak








Goldie








Mr. and Mrs. Blue. Lol








They adore each other.......








This pile of kitties is a family photo. It's hard to tell with all the stripes but Goldilocks has bears behind her.Snuggle bears! 









Maggiedemi. I'd love to come and meet your fur babies. Maybe I could show them
Pictures of BJ enjoying a tummy rub! Then I could tell them the story of Goldilocks and the three bears! :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

We have had 20 mph with 40 mph wind gusts all day, suppose to slow down in an hour or so. Town about 15 miles South was out of power most of the day.


----------



## Jcatbird

Be safe @dustydiamond1 
The storms around the states have been wicked ones this month. 
It's a good time to hold our kitties close. 
Prayers and great hope for all.


----------



## Trixie1

@Jcatbird Wow!! The Blue family are absolutely gorgeous!! Blue seniors eyes are amazing! He's a handsome little chap! Can see where BJ gets his good looks from! Has he managed to stay away from the others treats today?

Hope everyone is staying safe during the storms that you've been having over there! X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh gosh, storms sound dreadful - we have been having some strange sea conditions here, large swell, big waves (for us, meaning the Prom gets covered in pebbles again) but no wind - generally means some crazy storm out at sea. Keep safe everyone.

















@Jcatbird that is a beautiful little family...I could lose myself under that pile of tabbies. Gorgeous.


----------



## Jcatbird

Hello @Mrs Funkin and @Trixie1 
Lovely beach photos! I bet the air there is wonderful even if it is breezy. I dearly love the air that blows in over the water.

My pile of rabbis is quite a pile! Lol Mr. Blue got me right away with those eyes. He is a sweet and gentle fellow just like his entire family. All his offspring were very affectionate. 
BJ has managed to stay away from the treats. I think he learned his lesson. The silly boy is trying to cover a dish of food as I write. :Joyful No leftovers for him!

Leftovers BJ?

Don't remind me Mom! :Wideyed


----------



## Shane Kent

Not sure about elsewhere but that storm was not that bad, have seen far worse this year. Hope everyone else got off as easy. The few days before it were seasonably warm (not real warm but winter warm) and it rained. Made for quite the mess that has now been wind chilled and frozen over. Still lots of snow but it has a thick icy crust on it now.

On a wind chilled day like today it is always nice to see photos that make me feel warm on the inside. Cute Cats and Beach Photos. What more could a Crazy Canadian Cat guy want I guess a photo of the Blue family at the beach would be really nice, lol.


----------



## MaggieDemi

raysmyheart said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed and Praying that you will not lose power in the storm.


Your prayers worked! Really strong winds that turned the outside light on, but not much damage and the power didn't go out. 



Jcatbird said:


> This pile of kitties is a family photo. It's hard to tell with all the stripes but Goldilocks has bears behind her.Snuggle bears!


I loved the story of Blue, Goldie, and their kids, the photos warmed my heart. Does Blue Senior have 2 different colored eyes?



Mrs Funkin said:


> we have been having some strange sea conditions here, large swell, big waves


That is so beautiful. Shane is gonna love the beach photos.



Shane Kent said:


> Cute Cats and Beach Photos. What more could a Crazy Canadian Cat guy want I guess a photo of the Blue family at the beach would be really nice, lol.


Ha, if anybody can manage a photo like that, @Jcatbird can.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent I'll see if I can get Goldilocks to agree to get her paws wet! I know she'd love chasing the seagulls.

@MaggieDemi I'll have to get swimsuits small enough for the kitties. They might prefer wetsuits though. It would keep their fur dry.  Otherwise they'll be licking a lot of salt off later!!
Blue has one Blue eye and one gold eye. I love his eyes. Goldie does too. 
The Warrior sends greeting to everyone!!


----------



## Summercat

I feel bad for anyone with power down, it is not fun. The US really needs to work on more underground power lines and improving power infrastructure.
I recall many summer and winters with days without power :Bored

Love the look on warriors face in that last pic @Jcatbird


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Mrs Funkin said:


> we have been having some strange sea conditions here, large swell, big waves (for us, meaning the Prom gets covered in pebbles again) but no wind - generally means some crazy storm out at sea.


@Mrs Funkin - Stunning photos; thanks!



Summercat said:


> I feel bad for anyone with power down, it is not fun. The US really needs to work on more underground power lines and improving power infrastructure.
> I recall many summer and winters with days without power :Bored


@Summercat - You're absolutely right about this - and especially across the northern U.S. Overhead power lines were sheer madness from the outset. The Tramsatlantic Cable was laid at the beginning of the Industrial Revolution, in the 1850s. How can it be that these 160 years and more later, that we can't do away with the foolishness of overhead power lines?

@huckybuck - Bob wants you to tell Little H about Lion Cuts. He thinks he's the most debonnaire NFC on the planet with a new Lion cut - and he says, "it's a chick magnet!"










The windstorm's over here - the longest recorded sustained windstorm in the history of the windy south shore of Lake Ontario - and it'll be an uphill race to Spring lawn mowing time as one can barely traverse any portion of the formal lawns without being blocked by branches and deadfall.

One of the casualties - a 55 to 60 foot Maple about 16 inches in diameter was simply snapped off at the base, the way a Snowshoe Cat snaps the wand off on Da Bird. She's hung up on a branch from an adjacent tree, and given the weight - half a dozen tons roughly - will require the big tractor and one heckuva long chain to bring down safely:




























To those cleaning up after the storm, be careful out there, and remember hearing protection and safety glasses _any_ time you use saws out in the wild.
.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Summercat and @1CatOverTheLine

The province of Ontario, Canada 1,076,395 sq. km / 415,598 sq mi. More than 4 times the size of the UK. 8.25 times the size of England. Much of it has hardly any soil on top and is rock. Would cost an absolute fortune to bury the lines. The cost of electricity is high enough here as is, it would drive it up a lot. Not practical here it is far to vast.

I got another cat food dish










EDIT:
I should add that in newer city development here (70s on) the power is all underground. In my neighborhood it is all above ground.


----------



## raysmyheart

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh gosh, storms sound dreadful - we have been having some strange sea conditions here, large swell, big waves (for us, meaning the Prom gets covered in pebbles again) but no wind - generally means some crazy storm out at sea. Keep safe everyone.
> 
> View attachment 394919
> View attachment 394920
> 
> 
> @Jcatbird that is a beautiful little family...I could lose myself under that pile of tabbies. Gorgeous.


Those are beautiful beach photos @Mrs Funkin - thank you for posting them for us. I love the seashore.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> Blue has one Blue eye and one gold eye.


That's unusual, and very beautiful. (I mean handsome, sorry Blue)



Summercat said:


> The US really needs to work on more underground power lines and improving power infrastructure.


I know, I always wondered why they didn't put the power lines underground in the first place.



1CatOverTheLine said:


> One of the casualties - a 55 to 60 foot Maple about 16 inches in diameter was simply snapped off at the base,


Oh, I was hoping it wasn't one of your beautiful maple trees, those are my favorite. 



Shane Kent said:


> I should add that in newer city development here (70s on) the power is all underground. In my neighborhood it is all above ground.


That's great that they started burying the lines in the newer developments. I don't know if they do that here or not...Cute dish.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Summercat BJ says ,"Thank you!" 
He is my big eyed boy! Whistle inherited those big eyes from his Daddy. I melt under those looks.

@1CatOverTheLine I agree with Bob, a Lion cut is a chick magnet. I love that handsome look! It makes a Hooman purr.

I'm so sad to see Maple gone. She was a grand tree! Be safe as she comes down.

Perhaps we all need to come and help Moo Shu remove the debris! Volunteers? I have safety glasses, ear plugs and my cats can pick up a great many sticks with their claws. I expect they could rake leaves as well! Kitties everywhere, unite to help Moo Shu and crew! I know you said it would take a tractor and chain to pull the tree out but the Warrior claims you won't need all that if you let him lead the cats in the effort. It's his opinion that if you get enough volunteers, it could quickly be made into gorgeous scratching posts. 
Smokey says her tail is very good for sweeping too!!









@Shane Kent That dish is my favorite dish so far! I love the kitties and the colors. It's a bright and cheerful dish!

@MaggieDemi Blue is a handsome beauty! Lol He says he likes both words.


----------



## Summercat

@Jcatbird 
Beautiful Smokey!

@Shane Kent 
I have heard cost an issue in the US as well in regards to moving to underground power lines. I think it can be done in increments but worth doing.
Not sure about Canada but your neighbor to the south, I feel, should be doing more to upgrade creaking infrastructure. Some areas are pretty rickety.

Sorry, for your maple. I love trees.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Summercat said:


> Sorry, for your maple. I love trees.





MaggieDemi said:


> Oh, I was hoping it wasn't one of your beautiful maple trees, those are my favorite.


@Summercat and @MaggieDemi - Thanks for your condolences on the Maple. The place is almost half Maples - perhaps 1500 of the estimated 3300 trees on the property are Maples. Don't worry maggiedemi - there are still plenty for you to sit under while you lose yourself in a book.

@Shane Kent will back me up on this: don't ever take a big tree down alone in a snowstorm. When I chained the old girl up this morning and pulled her in an arc to get her lined up to be dropped safely, I could have used a spotter behind me; by the time she came free I was just a couple of feet from the edge of the embankment. Do as I say and not as I do _Safety first._

There she is - 59 feet 4 inches ground measure:










It's snowing like mad here right now - big nasty, ugly snowflakes covering up the branches strewn across the lawn everywhere. I suppose that means a day inside playing with kitties and making pizza for dinner. There are worse ways to spend a day near Winter's end.

Three weeks until the first day of Spring! Anyone cleaning up after the storms, pace yourselves, take it easy, be safe, and smoke 'em if you got 'em.
.


----------



## weebeasties

Re: underground power lines
Just today I passed lines of utility trucks doing pre-emptive tree cutting in preparation for hurricane season. It's frustrating that they will not bury the lines. It's not only the inconvenience of being without power, (we have a well so no power = no water) but over the years there have been several workers who lost their lives trying to restore downed lines. It is sad to think they could still be here if the lines were underground. Hey, maybe that should be a slogan to get people to pay attention and upgrade infrastructure. "Bury lines - not people." Most depressing slogan ever.


----------



## weebeasties

Rocky spent most of today at the vet. He never has really been himself since he became ill last month. Over the weekend I noticed he was making lots of trips to the litterbox but not much pee. 
They did yet another urinalysis and ultrasound and are sending off to do urine culture and MIC. The vet said his urine looked good but then later mentioned it was a little cloudy so she gave him Convenia in the meantime. I wish I had been able to see his regular vet, but he was booked up. This vet is at the same practice though so I will just have to trust her judgement. 
Rocky is FIV+ so small issues can become a big deal quickly. All his bloodwork looks great, he's had 3 ultrasounds in the last month, and there are no signs of crystals or obvious pain on exam. Hopefully that means that his health is still good and this is just a "bump in the road."
He's happy to be back home now. He enjoyed his tuna treat for being such a good boy at the doctor, and is now laying on the widowsill watching the birds.


----------



## Shane Kent

Good day / evening / morning everyone.

As 1CatOver already knows, I lost a major part of my sunrise photos on the 22nd.










It was taken down by a tree cutting company. It was exposed to the elements and becoming a liability so the company I work for had it cut down

I hate seeing that photo so here is another cute cat dish


----------



## weebeasties

Shane Kent said:


> Good day / evening / morning everyone.
> 
> As 1CatOver already knows, I lost a major part of my sunrise photos on the 22nd.
> 
> View attachment 395129
> 
> 
> It was taken down by a tree cutting company. It was exposed to the elements and becoming a liability so the company I work for had it cut down
> 
> I hate seeing that photos so here is another cute cat dish
> 
> View attachment 395126


Ok, THAT has to be my favorite cat dish you have posted so far! Very cute!

Speaking of cat bowls...
For many, many years we have used some rather fancy Homer Laughlin (of Fiestaware fame) as cat dishes. Never broke one. In the last month our hyperactive Buddy has managed to break three. I think we will be putting the remaining bowls in storage until he's a bit older. Dollar Tree sells ceramic bowls he can crash into to his heart's content.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> It's his opinion that if you get enough volunteers, it could quickly be made into gorgeous scratching posts.


That's a great idea! Use the beautiful maple tree to make scratching posts for kitties. Then it didn't die in vain.



1CatOverTheLine said:


> The place is almost half Maples - perhaps 1500 of the estimated 3300 trees on the property are Maples.


Even though it was very sad to lose one, I'm glad you have so many spare maples. That's a lotta trees.



weebeasties said:


> maybe that should be a slogan to get people to pay attention and upgrade infrastructure. "Bury lines - not people."


Hey, that slogan could work. It's depressing, but it might make them take notice.



Shane Kent said:


> I lost a major part of my sunrise photos on the 22nd.


I had to go back and look at your old photos to see which tree got cut down. That was a pretty tree...Cute dish, I bet that's for Princess Kitty.


----------



## Shane Kent

Happy Thursday everyone


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties 
Glad Rocky is doing well

@Shane Kent 
Love that last bowl


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties and @Summercat 
My favorite cat dish is the one with the black cat that looks like it ate so much that it cannot stand up. Molly was skin and bones when I got her so it seemed befitting to feed her from that dish.


----------



## Summercat

@Shane Kent 
Aw I love Molly:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

@Shane Kent I love Molly's dish too! It's perfect for her! How is she doing? All settled now?


----------



## Shane Kent

@Summercat Karen and I love her very much. She is such a sweet little girl.

@Trixie1 The only cat that will let her get close thus far is Zoe. She makes Kitty, Rusty and Taz uneasy as they don't know what to expect from her yet. She chases Taz and I think she just wants to get close to check him out. Kitty and Rusty stand their ground against her. She tries to get close to them but stops when the growling starts. Baby steps, I am not in a hurry to share her with the other cats anyways


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> @Summercat Karen and I love her very much. She is such a sweet little girl.
> 
> @Trixie1 The only cat that will let her get close thus far is Zoe. She makes Kitty, Rusty and Taz uneasy as they don't know what to expect from her yet. She chases Taz and I think she just wants to get close to him to check him out. Kitty and Rusty stand their ground against her. She tries to get close to them but stops when the growling starts. Baby steps, I am not in a hurry to share her with the other cats anyways


Sounds to me like she just wants to play and is probably more curious in them then they are in her at the moment!! Could be that she's found a friend in Taz sure the others will come round in time but as you say, there's no rush! All in,all sounds like she's doing very, very well and that's great to hear! Thanks for the update


----------



## Jcatbird

@weebeasties How is Rocky doing? I have an FIV kitty too so I understand the worry. I am hoping Rocky is okay. 
Buddy! Breaking everything?!?!?! Yep! Dollar store dishes for you. Many metal one?

@Summercat Smokey loved the compliment. She purred and flipped her fluff tail!

@Shane Kent How do you do it? Each piece is wonderful but you keeping me exclaiming ," oh! I like that one even better! " 
I'm glad Molly and the gang are doing well. They will blend at their own rate. Molly certainly has grown more beautiful!

@raysmyheart I agree that @Mrs Funkin Does post the most gorgeous beach photos. It must be wonderful to see that every day!

@SbanR @Trixie1 @huckybuck I hope you all are well. I have been a little absent but wished to check on everyone!

@1CatOverTheLine Stay safe.

@beardrinksbeer Where are you? No drop bears in the area lately?

@MaggieDemi This story should appeal to you.

The cats were a bit bored here today so the Warrior decided to liven things up by using his magic wand of wisteria!








He cast a spell on his favorite spot. A small red carpet.








Having a wicked sense of humor, he made the red carpet itchy to every other cat in the house. 








Thrasher tried to claim the red carpet first. 
Ahhhh! It's itchy! She abandoned it quickly! 








Bonjure had , no more than approached it, when he started to itch. He gave it a wide berth.








Purry was immediately overcome when he sat upon it! He chewed at his tail frantically as Whistle observed all from the Blue rug.








Purry finally ran from the Warrior rug!








A wise little Whistle stayed on his little Blue rug.








And he watched as the great Warrior cat laughed to see the other cats dance.








He's got a wicked sense of humor, that Warrior cat. I must admit, no one was left bored! The joke will be on the Warrior now. Just in case..... He's getting another flea treatment and his rug is in the wash! :Joyful We'll be seeing the magic of Frontline!


----------



## raysmyheart

Hello, Friends!

I saw a cloud with a very striking silver lining yesterday. When I went to photograph it, the clouds were moving very quickly and the sun appeared from behind the cloud, but I think you can still get the idea of the silver lining.









Even though I wanted the photo of just the silver lining cloud, when I saw the photo, I became aware that I captured a very Glorious scene here!

Speedy and I wish a very good and safe Cat-urday:Cat to all of our Friends here.:Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

raysmyheart said:


> Hello, Friends!
> 
> I saw a cloud with a very striking silver lining yesterday. When I went to photograph it, the clouds were moving very quickly and the sun appeared from behind the cloud, but I think you can still get the idea of the silver lining.
> View attachment 395412
> 
> 
> Even though I wanted the photo of just the silver lining cloud, when I saw the photo, I became aware that I captured a very Glorious scene here!
> 
> Speedy and I wish a very good and safe Cat-urday:Cat to all of our Friends here.:Cat
> View attachment 395413


It really is a spectacular photograph. It's one of those amazing moments that are available briefly. It's wonderful that you timed it perfectly.

My crew and I wish you and Speedy a great Cat urday too!


----------



## Summercat

@Jcatbird 
Hello Warrior, Purry and fellow cat crew 

@raysmyheart 
Uplifting photo

Well I think I may have the flu, felt a bit wobbly on waking and have a headache and slight nausea. No fever or chill, so may be something else.


----------



## weebeasties

@raysmyheart Beautiful photo! I found it to be very uplifting! 

@Jcatbird BJ is adorable as ever! You mentioned using Frontline. It doesn't work down here. I'm not sure if the fleas have become immune or what. Our vet hasn't sold it for years because it just isn't effective anymore.
Thanks for thinking about Rocky. The vet called yesterday with his test results and they found no bacteria in his urine. So that means he had an antibiotic shot for nothing and we are back to square one. 
It's frustrating because I KNOW there is something wrong. I'm not being overly paranoid. He just isn't acting right and his pee clumps are rather small. Things have been stressful for the humans in the household lately...maybe he is just picking up on that?
You are right about getting metal bowls. When Buddy gets the zoomies he crashes into everything! Bowls, bookcases, humans...nothing is safe!


----------



## weebeasties

@Summercat Get plenty of rest and feel better soon!


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties 
Maybe make a seperate posts about Rocky, someone may have an idea. Not everyone reads this thread, so might help.


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties 
Thanks! I am feeling a little better after two cups of tea but plan to rest a bit.


----------



## SbanR

@Jcatbird a wonderful picture story as usual
Frontline is no longer effective in some parts of Britain. Many of us use Advantage now.

@raysmyheart that's a beautiful, uplifting picture.

@Summercat take it easy, cuddle up with the boys (if they'll stay still for a while). Wishing you a quick recovery


----------



## Trixie1

@Jcatbird Wow! The warrior has a magic wand! I could do with one of those myself!! what fun I would have too Maybe I should visit Hogwarts, see if I can get myself one! I do love your stories, always bring a smile I stopped using Fronline for my cats years ago as found it wasn't effective either, I think @weebeasties is right, fleas seem to be immune now, they've evolved!! Sam has Advantage now, seems to do the trick.

@raysmyheart what an absolutely beautiful photo of the cloud with a silver lining captured in all its glory

@weebeasties Its good that nothing more sinister came back from the urine tests but worrying and frustrating that your still not sure what's going on with Rocky. Is it worth getting a second opinion? Sam has just been having a mad half hour and crashed into his water bowl!! Frightened himself and while running away knocked the floor lamp down!! He's now running around in the garden like a mad thing!! All will be calm soon! And will probably eat now and sleep the rest of the day!

@Summercat hope you feel better soon. x

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## Jcatbird

@Summercat Hello from over here! I do hope this finds you feeling much better!!

@weebeasties Keep an eye on your baby. Is fluid intake good? It is entirely possible that Rocky is reacting to the environmental stress. My kitties always react to it in some way. Litter issues are a common reaction. Sometimes we just have to calm ourselves, and them, and watch.

@SbanR It's true that Frontline is failing, I have been alternating with the prescription Advantage but was trying the Frontline out. BJ has heartworms along with FIV and I was hoping that the Frontline would be easier on his system.

@Trixie1 That magic wand seems to work! No more fleas! ( maybe it was the meds! Lol) I think you should try Hogwarts! If you get a good wand there, how about sending one this way if they have one that will work untested. I'd hate to have the wand reject me. Maybe we could use them for Rocky and Summercat! We might be able to repair the dishes Buddy broke too. Is there a spell to make ceramic unbreakable? 

Have a fantastic weekend everyone!


----------



## weebeasties

Jcatbird said:


> @Summercat Hello from over here! I do hope this finds you feeling much better!!
> 
> @weebeasties Keep an eye on your baby. Is fluid intake good? It is entirely possible that Rocky is reacting to the environmental stress. My kitties always react to it in some way. Litter issues are a common reaction. Sometimes we just have to calm ourselves, and them, and watch.
> 
> @SbanR It's true that Frontline is failing, I have been alternating with the prescription Advantage but was trying the Frontline out. BJ has heartworms along with FIV and I was hoping that the Frontline would be easier on his system.
> 
> @Trixie1 That magic wand seems to work! No more fleas! ( maybe it was the meds! Lol) I think you should try Hogwarts! If you get a good wand there, how about sending one this way if they have one that will work untested. I'd hate to have the wand reject me. Maybe we could use them for Rocky and Summercat! We might be able to repair the dishes Buddy broke too. Is there a spell to make ceramic unbreakable?
> 
> Have a fantastic weekend everyone!


I'm all for a magic wand!
I've been doing a lot of thinking this morning and I think I may be contributing to Rocky's problems. Things have been stressful lately, I've been extra busy, we are dealing with my partner's health problems, and I have been so busy that I haven't been cuddling with him on the couch - which is his favorite thing. I'm going to start giving him some one on one time this week and see how he does. My attention keeps getting pulled away by other things lately. Maybe he is feeling neglected.


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties, hope things improve.

Thanks for the well wishes all. I am feeling better. I have Jack on the bed with me, he is often snuggly when sleepy.
Not the flu, must just have been an off morning.


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties Hope that things get better for you all too. x

@Summercat Glad to hear your feeling better, Aaaahh!! And Jack Pickles does look very cosy there!


----------



## Jcatbird

@weebeasties I think it would do you all good for some snuggle time. I think Jack cured @Summercat !!
Cat snuggles! The best medicine for all parties!

Hold me Mom! I'll hold you too!









Ahhhhhh!


----------



## Shane Kent

Jcatbird said:


> @Shane Kent How do you do it? Each piece is wonderful but you keeping me exclaiming ," oh! I like that one even better! "
> I'm glad Molly and the gang are doing well. They will blend at their own rate. Molly certainly has grown more beautiful!




















It wasn't that shiny when I found it. Solid brass and up in the one of my favorites.


----------



## Jcatbird

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 395473
> 
> 
> View attachment 395474
> 
> It wasn't that shiny when I found it. Solid brass and up in the one of my favorites.


I love it. I couldn't help thinking that Molly wasn't as shiny when you found her either but look at that beauty now! Lots of kitty love going on here!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Jcatbird said:


> I love it. I couldn't help thinking that Molly wasn't as shiny when you found her either but look at that beauty now! Lots of kitty love going on here!


@Shane Kent and @Jcatbird - Molly really has grown into a little beauty!

We've had a foot of new snow over the past 48 hours, and I think this is really about enough, so if whoever is causing would please stop it, I'd be most appreciative. Also, hey you snows, GET OFF MY LAWN!










The west lawn, looking west, where the sunset would be if it wasn't for the stinking snow clouds.
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> Happy Thursday everyone


The taller cat figurines are very regal looking. So is the Molly photo. 



Jcatbird said:


> Having a wicked sense of humor, he made the red carpet itchy to every other cat in the house.


Ha, warrior cat likes to share. Whistle is looking healthier since his scary adventure, he looks like he put on some weight.



raysmyheart said:


> clouds were moving very quickly and the sun appeared from behind the cloud,


Is it just me, or does that look like pink hearts coming out of the sun? Very pretty.



weebeasties said:


> He just isn't acting right and his pee clumps are rather small.


Is he eating a lot of dry food? Maybe try increasing his canned food. That works for Demi.



Summercat said:


> Thanks for the well wishes all. I am feeling better. I have Jack on the bed with me, he is often snuggly when sleepy.
> Not the flu, must just have been an off morning.


Glad you're feeling better. It does sound like the Jack snuggles cured you. :Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

@1CatOverTheLine I agree, Molly is looking grand. Your yard may not be shiny but it's very bright white! Snows! Get off his lawn!!!! You must need sunglasses there. 

@MaggieDemi Yes. Thank you for noticing that my little Whistle is getting more filled out. You know I almost lost him right after catching him to an anemic condition. Since he and siblings were older kittens when I got them, they were undernourished and exposed to fleas and swarms of mosquitos. Once they were healthy the whole litter got adopted but Whistle and Banjo went missing in Florida and had that frightening adventure. Thank goodness they didn't reach that alligator farm before I found them. I'm just so happy that I was able to go and bring them home from such a remote place. My little ones seem to, finally, be reaching a normal state of health and maturity. They play a lot more now too. Banjo is still growing as well. I guess she will keep growing until I learn how to keep her out of the kitchen cupboard!


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties I hope your OH feels better soon. Many blessings upon them from Karen, Kitty, Rusty, Zoe, Taz, Molly and of course the Crazy Cat Man


----------



## Summercat

@ all 
Yes, cat snuggles are the best

@Jcatbird 
I don't know that story, Banjo and Whistle were adopted with their littermates but then got lost?

@1CatOverTheLine 
We have snow here too again


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Summercat said:


> We have snow here too again


Snowing here again now as well, @Summercat .

Sort of a Nothing Sunset tonight.










To all the PetForums regulars: thanks very much for all your kindness.
.


----------



## Jcatbird

@1CatOverTheLine I'm sure all would agree, we are here for you anytime!

The sunset may be different, muted, but still very beautiful.

Sssss no more snow!

My cats are all gathering at me feet to use me as a lightning rod! Terrible storm and Thunder Monsters here. The Warrior can't decide what to attack!

I hope I get a signal to send this. Prayers going North!

@Summercat I'll be back to show you the Banjo and Whistle, "Great Escape"


----------



## dustydiamond1

We lucked out, got hardly any snow, but bitter cold on the way.
Prayers for safety going down South


----------



## raysmyheart

Praying for your safety @Jcatbird and that of the Cats. I'm also Praying that others here dealing with bad storms will remain safe and protected.

Hugs from Speedy.


----------



## Jcatbird

@dustydiamond1 and @raysmyheart Thank you both for prayers and good wishes. To everyone facing anything similar, my heart goes out to you. May safety and comfort be found for all.
Some days ago I had asked for good thoughts, wishes and prayers for some cat lovers in a flood and tornado. In particular I knew of a person who was having a very hard time. A friend in Mississippi has been able to return to her home after a flood. One of her kitties had escaped the flooding house and was missing outside. Great news! Prissy has been found and is unharmed. Very tired and hungry, but safe back inside her room with her Mom now. Human Mom and family are recovering and the cleanup is going well. Sometimes we get rainbows after a storm. I hope Rainbows for everyone.


----------



## raysmyheart

Jcatbird said:


> Great news! Prissy has been found and is unharmed


@Jcatbird , this is great news, this is indeed a rainbow.


----------



## Trixie1

Thinking of all effected by the storms over there and praying that all stay safe. Great news that little Prissy has been found and is Ok. xx


----------



## SbanR

@Jcatbird very happy that Prissy is home and safe now.
Hope all affected by the storms remain safe and all pets accounted for.


----------



## Shane Kent

The weekend was the breakthrough weekend for Molly and Taz. Taz let her get close several times.










Hoping to get a closeup of her and Taz soon. A better photo of Molly.










As for weather, Ottawa only got a light dusting of snow and it is somewhat mild out. Have a great morning / day / evening everyone


----------



## Orange&White

I hope everyone and kitties are safe in the cold front. We're safe in Texas with no snow or rain, but the temperature tonight may break a record low of 25 degrees, set in 1917. Brrrrrr!!!!! Glad I didn't pack away the winter sweaters yet.


----------



## weebeasties

@Shane Kent 
Somehow Molly grows more and more beautiful with every photo. You sure do have a gorgeous crew!


----------



## Shane Kent

weebeasties said:


> @Shane Kent
> Somehow Molly grows more and more beautiful with every photo. You sure do have a gorgeous crew!


Thank you Karen and I love our fur babies very much. I think I figured out what Molly was fighting with outside at work and how she was exposed to lungworms. I saw a small weasel out back of my work Friday afternoon. I am fairly certain ferrets and weasels can be infected with the same lungworms as cats. Would explain the scratches and bite marks on her when I first took her to the vet. I thought maybe she had been trying to take down large mice but the weasel makes better sense. She was likely competing with it for food.


----------



## Summercat

Molly is gorgeous @Shane Kent and is looking very healthy

@1CatOverTheLine 
Love the waves in the last sunset pic 

Hope @Jcatbird and anyone else who may be in the recent storm zone are doing well.


----------



## Trixie1

@Shane Kent it's great to see Molly and Taz together!! I had a feeling that it wouldn't be too long before these two became friends! She really is quite stunning! I do try not to think about Sam's past too much and hate to think how he managed to survive on his own on the streets of London with so many dangerous around!! But I guess their survival instincts kick in and I'm so glad that they did for Sam and Molly and many others here. Won't be long before the others become friends with her too! She's just too adorable for them not to!

@Jcatbird just caught up with the news and the BBC are reporting on the Tornadoes that are hitting some parts of the US, looks really scary!! I do hope that the people and animals in these area are managing to keep out of danger.

@1CatOverTheLine I do hope it stops snowing soon!! Seems to be going on for ever and ever and ever!! Surely not long now until spring finally arrives there! Surely!? And you get to see your lawn again!! Bliss!! Always love your sunset photos! Stay warm


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent Lung worms! Poor Molly. I have had a bit of experience with those nasty creatures. If Molly was surviving off hunted food she could also have gotten the worms from something as small as a snail or as large as a rat or bird. Battling a weasel must have really been frightening for her. I am so relieved you got her. I would say you have your own Warrior cat there. She's quite a courageous kitty! Now that she is safe she can relax as The Lady Molly!

To everyone here, thank you for the kind words about Prissy. I spent some time trying to encourage my friend to keep searching. Cats are excellent survivors and I had great hope she would turn up. It was great news! My friend was overcome when she had Prissy in her arms again. That's the best kind of phone call I could have gotten.

The storm flooded the swamp by me but we are all okay. It was a very long night as there were a great many reports of trouble. Those on the Alabama and Georgia line got the worst of it.

The kitties here were all quite uneasy last night. I expect the weather made them very nervous.

Tonight we are hoping for a good and quiet rest.


----------



## Shane Kent

Jcatbird said:


> @Shane Kent Lung worms! Poor Molly. I have had a bit of experience with those nasty creatures. If Molly was surviving off hunted food she could also have gotten the worms from something as small as a snail or as large as a rat or bird. Battling a weasel must have really been frightening for her. I am so relieved you got her. I would say you have your own Warrior cat there. She's quite a courageous kitty! Now that she is safe she can relax as The Lady Molly!
> 
> To everyone here, thank you for the kind words about Prissy. I spent some time trying to encourage my friend to keep searching. Cats are excellent survivors and I had great hope she would turn up. It was great news! My friend was overcome when she had Prissy in her arms again. That's the best kind of phone call I could have gotten.
> 
> The storm flooded the swamp by me but we are all okay. It was a very long night as there were a great many reports of trouble. Those on the Alabama and Georgia line got the worst of it.
> 
> The kitties here were all quite uneasy last night. I expect the weather made them very nervous.
> 
> Tonight we are hoping for a good and quiet rest.


Great to read you and the kitties are OK.

The type of weasel is small like a ferret. I would imagine Molly got the better of it which is why I trapped her at the garbage bin and not the weasel.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> Thank goodness they didn't reach that alligator farm before I found them.


I don't remember the part of the story about the alligator farm. :Wideyed Glad you got to them in time.



1CatOverTheLine said:


> Sort of a Nothing Sunset tonight.


Definitely not a nothing sunset, I love the purple-ish ones, so pretty. 



Shane Kent said:


> The weekend was the breakthrough weekend for Molly and Taz. Taz let her get close several times.


That's so wonderful that Molly will have friends to play with now. :Cat



Orange&White said:


> temperature tonight may break a record low of 25 degrees, set in 1917


That's warm compared to 25 below zero!  Thanks for stopping by, please post some pics of your furkids next time.


----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi I was up and down all night last night with the kitties being worried by the storm but after I get some rest I'll tell the tale of Banjo and Whistle. It's just very lucky I traveled down South to hunt for Banjo. Whistle was back home by the time I had to go to the property myself. Banjo was too terrified to come out.

@Shane Kent I'm very glad that Molly won the place in the trap. She certainly gets more beautiful and healthy looking by the day.

I hope all other kitties are doing well. 
@weebeasties I've had your babies on my mind!!


----------



## Jcatbird

There has been a recall on Terumo hypodermic needles. I saw this posted on a vet site so check before using.


----------



## Summercat

@Jcatbird 
Hope you all have a peaceful night


----------



## Summercat

Sunny day here with on and off snow flurries. Feels more and more like spring is right around the corner.
Jack says hello,
(Pics taken the other day)


----------



## Shane Kent

Summercat said:


> Sunny day here with on and off snow flurries. Feels more and more like spring is right around the corner.


Ottawa had a very similar day on Tuesday. Light flurries around 3 or 4 in the afternoon with fairly clear skies. This was Tuesday's Sunrise.










With the Sunrises gradually moving North along those trees, Spring is slowly making it's way here.

Taz and Zoe with a hello back at Jack


----------



## raysmyheart

Hello, Friends

I was so happy to come here this morning and see the most adorable photos here of Jack @Summercat ! Jack is a very handsome and sweet cat:Cat
He has the same pink paw pads as Speedy does with the white fur! Thanks so much for posting these, it has made my day.

Speedy and I wish everyone here a good and safe Wednesday!


----------



## Summercat

:CatTaz and Zoe are beautiful @Shane Kent

Jack says thank you @raysmyheart


----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> Ottawa had a very similar day on Tuesday. Light flurries around 3 or 4 in the afternoon with fairly clear skies. This was Tuesday's Sunrise.
> 
> View attachment 395931
> 
> 
> With the Sunrises gradually moving North along those trees, Spring is slowly making it's way here.
> 
> Taz and Zoe with a hello back at Jack
> 
> View attachment 395933


That is a really pretty photo of Taz and Zoe @Shane Kent , it almost could be a painting. This has really made me smile tonight!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> I'll tell the tale of Banjo and Whistle.


Yes, I think I need a refresher on the Banjo & Whistle adventure story. I've forgotten some of it and I'm sure everyone else would love to hear it.



Summercat said:


> Jack says hello,


Hello Jack, thanks for the lovely pics. :Cat



Shane Kent said:


> Taz and Zoe with a hello back at Jack


Hello to Taz & Zoe too. I see you hung up one of your recent purchases on the wall, the I Love Cats one, that is so pretty. 



raysmyheart said:


> Speedy and I wish everyone here a good and safe Wednesday!


Happy Wednesday to you too, Speedy & Raysmyheart, from Demi, Maggie, and Me.


----------



## raysmyheart

MaggieDemi said:


> Happy Wednesday to you too, Speedy & Raysmyheart, from Demi, Maggie, and Me.


Speedy says "thank you @MaggieDemi , Maggie and Demi!

Speedy has had an exhausting evening of zipping to and fro here at top speed from room to room and is very tired from wrestling with a one-inch felt mousie.









@Summercat , I think you can see Speedy's pink toes here.

Wishing everyone a very good Friday wherever this message finds you.


----------



## tinydestroyer

@raysmyheart sweet Speedy always brings a smile to my face. What pretty pink toes! Little angel.


----------



## raysmyheart

tinydestroyer said:


> @raysmyheart sweet Speedy always brings a smile to my face. What pretty pink toes! Little angel.


Thank you @tinydestroyer , Speedy sure had me laughing tonight at how fiercely she was wrestling with a toy mousie not even an inch long. She was howling, too.:Joyful:Cat Speedy says "thank you @tinydestroyer "!


----------



## Jcatbird

Greetings everyone! I am a bit under the weather but coming here to read the posts, see my friends and kitty friends made me feel much better. Thank you everyone! 
The kitty pictures warmed my heart along with the photos of the sunrise. 
@Summercat Jack is still growing! I do love that fellow! @Shane Kent Taz and Zoe are so perfectly posed in that shot! I smiled right away. @raysmyheart Speedy looks precious under the blanket. Felt mice are exhausting to catch!

The Warrior is trying to grow his whiskers longer. (I think it's working but I told him that he can't grown a human type of mustache! Lol )








Lady has been purring for me to heal me today.








Banjo is acting as my doctor....








Nurse......








And boss! 








What more could I need. 
Right @MaggieDemi ? 
I hope all is well with everyone else. 
How are things @1CatOverTheLine ? 
@Trixie1 @SbanR @beardrinksbeer @weebeasties and too many others to list. I have had all on my mind. 
Stay well and purrs sent to all the sweet kitties. Especially those who have been a bit unwell.


----------



## Summercat

@raysmyheart 
Hello to Speedy with the pretty pink toes :Cat

@Jcatbird 
Nice to see you and hope your kitty helpers have you feeling better soon.

@MaggieDemi 
Jack waves hello


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Jcatbird I do hope you feel better soon! With all your sweet cuddles from the Warrior kitty, Dr. Banjo, and Lady's purrs, I bet you'll be back to ship shape in no time! Lucy says if you're feeling under the weather, find a nice, warm air vent to get cozy:


----------



## SbanR

Sorry to hear you're still under the weather @Jcatbird; all that purry medicine will surely get you better soon

Wishing all a happy weekend


----------



## Trixie1

Hope you feel better very, very soon @Jcatbird and what a gorgeous medical team you have looking after you!! Looks like your in good paws!! Try and get some rest and take it easy BJ's whiskers really are quite impressive!! Sending big hugs to you and the gang there x

Have a great weekend everyonex


----------



## Summercat

Hope everyone is having a good weekend 

Went to visit kittys at the shelter today. Now relaxing with Jack and Biggles. I boiled chicken, so they had chicken with broth (no seasoning) for a treat for dinner.

A couple pics from today:


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend
> 
> Went to visit kittys at the shelter today. Now relaxing with Jack and Biggles. I boiled chicken, so they had chicken with broth (no seasoning) for a treat for dinner.
> 
> A couple pics from today:
> 
> View attachment 396325
> View attachment 396326
> View attachment 396327
> View attachment 396328


Aaaahh!! All gorgeous SC, love the photo of the black cat poking his tongue out!! Hope they all find good homes soon. How nice of you to cook for them, what a lovely treat for them


----------



## Trixie1

@Shane Kent beautiful photo of Molly as Usual, love the cat in the background too! Great picture!


----------



## MaggieDemi

raysmyheart said:


> Speedy has had an exhausting evening of zipping to and fro here at top speed from room to room and is very tired


Speedy looks so cute on her pink blankie. :Cat



Jcatbird said:


> Lady has been purring for me to heal me today.


She really is a little Lady, so pretty. I hope you feel better after all the kitty doctoring. 



tinydestroyer said:


> Lucy says if you're feeling under the weather, find a nice, warm air vent to get cozy:


Sweet Lucy. So many wonderful cat pics tonight! 



Summercat said:


> Went to visit kittys at the shelter today.


Love the pics of the shelter kitties, thanks for sharing.

@Shane Kent --Great pic of Molly and I love that kitty face blanket or whatever that is in the background.


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Ah no, the chicken and broth was for Biggles and Jack but I was thinking to cook chicken next time I go and bring a bit for treats. I usually bring a bag of treats as well as toys, etc with me.


----------



## Jcatbird

Thank you to everyone for the vet well wishes! Getting there!

@Summercat Thise kitties certainly enjoyed your company! The photos made me go," Awwwwww!" That little pink tongue says it all. I think it was a good idea to give your kitties a broth treat afterwards. We don't want them feeling let out after you loved on other kitties!

@Shane Kent Don't tell Molly but she's being stalked by a giant kitty behind her! Lol
I love them both!

@MaggieDemi I'm recovering with the help of my medical staff. I know it's been said that ," laughter is the best medicine." It's true but the laughter has to come from silly kitties!

There seems to have been some discussion between Banjo and Whistle over who should be my doctor and who should be my nurse.

If you notice, way back in the grey cat house, top left, you'll see a face looking out. It's......









BJ! He's not getting in the middle of a brother, sister argument! He's a very wise Warrior. 








They siblings settled the argument anyway. They took turns. 

I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend. We'll be back with that cat tale I promised as soon as the kitties allow me to eat something besides chicken soup!


----------



## raysmyheart

MaggieDemi said:


> Speedy looks so cute on her pink blankie. :Cat


Thank you @MaggieDemi , that is Speedy's favorite blanket!

@Jcatbird sending get well wishes to you, I am glad you have those sweet kitties to make you smile and to look after you! Feel better real soon @Jcatbird 

@Summercat, the kitties you visited are precious! Thanks for the great photos. Hello also to Jack and Biggles!

@tinydestroyer, you know, Speedy also loves the heating vent because it is so cozy. Lucy has just the most beautiful colors in her fur!

@Shane Kent Molly looks so peaceful in this beautiful photo, I am so glad she has her fur-ever home.:Cat

Hi @1CatOverTheLine @SbanR @Trixie1 @weebeasties @dustydiamond1 @Orange&White , wishing all a most wonderful weekend!








Thinking thoughts of Spring, this was taken last year, Springtime 2018 here in Central Massachusetts, United States.
I can't wait to get out and take more photos this year for you all.


----------



## Summercat

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Trixie1

@Jcatbird hope you continue to improve with the help of your wonderful medical team! Even though they do seem to be having a few angry words with each other!! Glad all settled now! good boy BJ for staying out of the argument but obviously just keeping an eye on things!! Very wise warrior indeed

@Summercat And wishing you a very happy Sunday too Jack Pickles

@raysmyheart An absolutely beautiful photo taken in Spring 2018, Thank you for sharing Especially on this very, very blustery day here!! Looks very calm there. Not long to go now until Spring

Happy Sunday EveryoneX


----------



## Foxxycat

Happy Sunday to all!!









Honeybee loves her treats. I've been training her to "kiss" my finger when I say kiss. It's going good. 85% of the time she kisses when I say "kiss". I give her a treat when she "kisses".

Honeybee is anxious about spring because she's not liking the cold weather. It's been snowing every 4th day or so. Ive got a yard full of snow. She still goes outside but then starts to shiver and I pick her up and carry her around the yard. She insists on going outside daily even if it's cold as hell.

Here she is rolling on the ice cold pavement. Crazy cat.










During the day she sleeps on Jon most of the day then at night sleeps on my chest but only if it's cold like 65 or colder. I like to turn the heat down so she will cuddle.

Here's her smarky face saying give me that d treat NOW!


----------



## Foxxycat

Honeybee not wanting to go back inside even though she's cold.

Here's the other morning with the snow.









And a sunrise.


----------



## Summercat

@Foxxycat 
Honeybee you are a lucky girl to get outside time

My boys are currently at the window intently watching the birds.


----------



## SbanR

Foxxycat said:


> Happy Sunday to all!!
> 
> View attachment 396433
> 
> Honeybee loves her treats. I've been training her to "kiss" my finger when I say kiss. It's going good. 85% of the time she kisses when I say "kiss". I give her a treat when she "kisses".
> 
> Honeybee is anxious about spring because she's not liking the cold weather. It's been snowing every 4th day or so. Ive got a yard full of snow. She still goes outside but then starts to shiver and I pick her up and carry her around the yard. She insists on going outside daily even if it's cold as hell.
> 
> Here she is rolling on the ice cold pavement. Crazy cat.
> 
> View attachment 396436
> 
> 
> During the day she sleeps on Jon most of the day then at night sleeps on my chest but only if it's cold like 65 or colder. I like to turn the heat down so she will cuddle.
> 
> Here's her smarky face saying give me that d treat NOW!
> View attachment 396437


Honeybee is so gorgeous how can you resist her demands
No snow here Foxxycat but strong winds; it's blown over the wheelie bins several times


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## dustydiamond1

Late Saturday afternoon Gypsy was checking out the new light pole in her new harness


----------



## Jcatbird

Hello everyone! I just stopped in to say hello! I love the photos of all the kitties. Sleeping kitties, kitties kissing and climbing kitties! All as sweet as can be. 
I’ll try to come back later! Good day to all!


----------



## SbanR

Jcatbird said:


> Hello everyone! I just stopped in to say hello! I love the photos of all the kitties. Sleeping kitties, kitties kissing and climbing kitties! All as sweet as can be.
> I'll try to come back later! Good day to all!


How are you today Jcatbird; has the purry medicine done its job?


----------



## Jcatbird

SbanR said:


> How are you today Jcatbird; has the purry medicine done its job?


Hi! Thank you so much for asking. I am recovering now that I've had a good dose of kitty purrs. I'm tired still but that will pass. The kitties will probably put me down for a catnap to make sure.  Kitties are so good at taking care of us!

I think Banjo and Whistle are ready to get back online too! They want me to tell their tale! All the kitties seem to be looking at me as though they are waiting for more activity. 

I'm patiently waiting to get back online Mom. 








I think she needs more purrs.








She needs more Muffin!








I think she needs a cat sitter. 








Thrasher says," Take your catnap now Mom. I'll show you how."


----------



## weebeasties

Hello all!
Life has been rather hectic lately but I have been stopping in to keep up with everyone's posts!
Beautiful kitty pics one and all, keep 'em coming! 

@dustydiamond1 It looks like the new lightpole got Gypsy's approval. Hope your weather is improving so she can go walkies more often!

@Summercat Re: visiting shelter cats I don't know how you do it, but I admire the heck out of you that you can! I can fall in love with a cat in about 10 seconds - if it is hiding in the back of a cage, you can knock that time down to about 2 seconds. I would want to bring every one of them home! Most of my cats just showed up at my house, but I have gotten a few from shelters and years later I still think of the others I didn't bring home and wonder how they are. Did they get adopted? Are they happy? I would be emotionally unfit to volunteer at a shelter. The people like you and the ones that foster have my deepest respect and admiration. 

@Jcatbird I hope you are well on your way to recovery! I'm sure the excellent care you received from your babies was a direct reflection of the love and care you have given them! Love begets love every time!:Cat

I know as Spring continues her march, there are some who are still living in a land of winter. Here are a few pics to show you that Spring is on her way!









Spiderwort









Random flower in the grass









One of my cucumber seeds popping up!









Hope everyone and their kitties are happy and healthy and having a wonderful day!


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties 
Yes, and then some. It is breaks your heart but I try to focus on, that am helping them by giving them attention and in some cases becoming used to people.

The black long haired cat was one of several that were hiding when I came in Saturday but he came out, had a bite to eat and by the time I left, he was happy to be petted.

Living in a flat/apartment I know my limit is reached but each time there are some I want to bring home with me.

Lovely flower photos yes still end winter weather for us but more light and it feels spring will not be long.
I envy you having a garden, nothing better than home grown cucumbers and tomatoes.


----------



## weebeasties

Summercat said:


> @weebeasties
> Yes, and then some. It is breaks your heart but I try to focus on, that am helping them by giving them attention and in some cases becoming used to people.
> 
> The black long haired cat was one of several that were hiding when I came in Saturday but he came out, had a bite to eat and by the time I left, he was happy to be petted.
> 
> Living in a flat/apartment I know my limit is reached but each time there are some I want to bring home with me.
> 
> Lovely flower photos yes still end winter weather for us but more light and it feels spring will not be long.
> I envy you having a garden, nothing better than home grown cucumbers and tomatoes.


Yes, we are at our limit as well. It kills me when coworkers keep showing me pics of cats/kittens they have found and want me to take because there are very few "cat people" around here. It happens so often I keep some post-it notes with the name of a local rescue organization and the phone number in my purse. I wish I could save them all.

As for the garden, it was supposed to be simple this year. Just some tomatoes, peppers, and cucumber. In the past few weeks though my partner has slowly begun bringing home more stuff. Now I need to plant potatoes, carrots and watermelon. There is parsley growning in a pot on the patio, green onions growing in a cup in the kitchen, and my partner has been looking up info on fruit trees...:Wideyed. I'm feeling really tired just thinking about it!


----------



## tinydestroyer

Hi all! It was my birthday this weekend, and I had a lovely day of relaxing and hanging out with the pets. I didn't have to lift a finger all day - so I got lots of lovely cuddles from my furry friends, and I slept in quite late! I also got a wonderful book as a gift from a dear friend, and I've been devouring it ravenously. Reading is one of the most magnificent joys in life, but reading on a rainy day with a cat on your lap? That's priceless.

@Shane Kent Loving the sleepy photos of the crew! Always a delight to see them around!

@Foxxycat Honeybee is such a beauty. I think it's adorable that you've trained her to "kiss" your finger for a treat. What a delightful girl.

@Jcatbird - BJ is so cute peeking out of his hidey hole at the sibling rivalry. I'm glad you're starting to feel a bit better! All those loving kitties must've done their

@raysmyheart - thank you! I bet Lucy and Speedy would be fast friends. Two of a kind pretty ladies! That Springtime picture of Massachusetts is gorgeous! What a view! It makes me long for warmer weather. With Daylight Savings Time, hopefully it will begin to feel a little more like Spring around here.

@weebeasties the gardening shots are definitely helping the Winter fade away - at least in my mind! Those dew-covered petals and leaves are just lovely. Just thinking of your cucumbers, green onions, and potential fruit trees has me wishing I could start gardening. That's about the only thing I miss living in Northern California - I could grow just about anything in that weather. And I don't have a green thumb! Here's hoping your garden remains fruitful this season!

Here's one of the wild roses in my garden from last year. I loved the color so much! That peachy-pink is my favorite:









Hope everyone is having a lovely Tuesday!


----------



## weebeasties

@tinydestroyer

Happy belated Birthday! Sounds like you had a good one.
The rose is lovely. The pinky/peachy inner petals are like a beautiful sunset.


----------



## Trixie1

Hi all!

It's lovely to see a taste of spring here! Can almost smell that beautiful peach coloured rose @tinydestroyer "Happy Belated Birthday" glad you enjoyed your special day!!

@weebeasties I love to be out in the garden but I don't have "green fingers" either!! Although I do have an apple tree! that takes care of itself! Thank goodness! And there are apples galore come Autumn!

Storm Gareth is about to hit!! So off to baton down the hatches!!

Here's a photo of Sam taken yesterday waiting and watching for me to open the french door!! He has a catflap!! But his majesty must have the door opened for him!!


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Trixie1 Thank you for the birthday wishes. I hope you weather storm Gareth without any incident! Dear Sam, his Majesty, is so cute. I love that little patch of coloring near his ears!


----------



## SbanR

Belated birthday greetings @tinydestroyer . You had the best present with those kitty cuddles


----------



## raysmyheart

Hi @tinydestroyer - Speedy and I send all the best _*H*__*A*__*P*__*P*__*Y *__*B*__*I*__*R*__*T*__*H*__*D*__*A*__*Y *__*WISHES *_that we can find to you! We wish you every happiness in your new year to come!










SbanR said:


> You had the best present with those kitty cuddles


I couldn't agree more @SbanR !.:Cat


----------



## tinydestroyer

Thanks so much @SbanR and @raysmyheart - hope your week is going swimmingly!


----------



## raysmyheart

tinydestroyer said:


> Thanks so much @SbanR and @raysmyheart - hope your week is going swimmingly!


@tinydestroyer , Speedy says - you are very meow-come!:Cat



Trixie1 said:


> Here's a photo of Sam taken yesterday waiting and watching for me to open the french door!! He has a catflap!! But his majesty must have the door opened for him!!


@Trixie1 , Sam is a striking Cat and I love his tail! Yes, I can see in this photo, Sam is thinking "I know this door will surely open for me."

Please take care, all those dealing with the storm Gareth.

Wishing a good evening to all, wherever this message finds you!


----------



## Summercat

@tinydestroyer 
Beautiful rose  Happy belated birthday!

@Trixie1 
Sam has you trained well hope the storm wasn't too bad.

@weebeasties 
I have gained an appreciation for parsley, dill, other herbs and green onions. Fresh is best to sprinkle over food or salads.:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> I have gained an appreciation for parsley, dill, other herbs and green onions.


Oh, I love fresh dill @Summercat and fresh mint, too! My Dad used to plant Dill next to the cucumbers and they would take on the fragrance of the Dill.

@weebeasties, you have a nice start with the cucumbers! This is my favorite vegetable to grow. Will you grow other vegetables? I was thinking of trying some container Blueberries this year.

Wishing everyone a wonderful evening/day wherever this message finds you and I hope it finds you well.


----------



## tinydestroyer

What lovely gardens everyone will have this season! I hope you all post more pictures of them as they grow!

Tonight, Mog was playing with his favorite fishing pole:









So hard to get an action shot, but this face was priceless!


----------



## raysmyheart

tinydestroyer said:


> What lovely gardens everyone will have this season! I hope you all post more pictures of them as they grow!
> 
> Tonight, Mog was playing with his favorite fishing pole:
> View attachment 396811
> 
> 
> So hard to get an action shot, but this face was priceless!


Oh, Mog is having so much fun with his fishing toy! What a precious photo you have captured of Mog @tinydestroyer.:Cat

Speedy also has a wand toy with feathers and it is funny to see her chasing the toy, she even does high jumps, it is nice to see our Cats so happy when they play!

This is a great photo for sure! Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## tinydestroyer

@raysmyheart Thank you! The high jumps are so fun to watch - you're right! I would love to see Speedy playing with her fishing pole sometime. I hope you two are having a lovely evening!


----------



## weebeasties

@tinydestroyer Mog is absolutely adorable! That face made me smile!

@raysmyheart I have never tried to grow blueberries before. I'm pretty certain the birds would get to the berries before me! We have some blackberries that grow wild here. It's a bird buffet!

I think I'm planting my potatoes much too late. Dont know if I will have much luck with them. I'm experimenting this year and growing some in pine needles, which we have in abundance.

It just occurred to me that the end of this month should be Buddy's birthday. I can't believe he will be a year old! It seems like just yesterday I brought him home as a little 2lb ball of fluff! I will need to think of something special to mark the occasion. He has brought so much joy into my life!






:Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

Birthdays for kitties ! Yay! Belated wishes to Speedy! Happy Bithday sweet one!

Early wishes are coming to Buddy! Pre Happy Birthday Buddy! It’s so wonderful you have them in your lives. Sending hearts and purrs to all!


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties 
Buddy is gorgeous 

@raysmyheart 
Blueberry bushes might work well in containers

Jack says fruit & vegetables are great, he goes wild for salad leaves


----------



## Quartermass

That's a fantastic picture of him, you managed to catch the action but still show his face clearly.


----------



## Trixie1

tinydestroyer said:


> What lovely gardens everyone will have this season! I hope you all post more pictures of them as they grow!
> 
> Tonight, Mog was playing with his favorite fishing pole:
> View attachment 396811
> 
> 
> So hard to get an action shot, but this face was priceless!


And what a gorgeous face he has too! He looks very pleased with his catch!!

@weebeasties Buddy is a handsome chap! Sounds like he has lots or treats in store come the end of the month!

@Summercat great photo of Jack! He certainly looks very eager to have his salad!

Have a great weekend everybody!x


----------



## Tarasgirl19

My friends! I am finally here! I hope all of you will find me. I am Tarasgirl19 here. I am Tarasgirl06 where I met you all. So glad to be here! I have missed you all so very much!


----------



## weebeasties

@Summercat What a great shot! Ninja attack on your salad!

@Tarasgirl19 Hi there! Glad you decided to join us!

@Trixie1 I'm still trying to find a toy he doesn't already have, but I got the treats covered!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

raysmyheart said:


> Thinking thoughts of Spring, this was taken last year, Springtime 2018 here in Central Massachusetts, United States.
> I can't wait to get out and take more photos this year for you all.


@raysmyheart - That's a wonderful photo! Is that the lake at which you photographed the swans last Summer?



weebeasties said:


> Here are a few pics to show you that Spring is on her way!


@weebeasties - Great photo of the Tradescantia; I have a couple of varieties here, and they never fail to impress me. By the way, Happy Upcoming Birthday to Buddy. We need a Birthday Thread here in the photos section on PetForums!



dustydiamond1 said:


> Late Saturday afternoon Gypsy was checking out the new light pole in her new harness


@dustydiamond1 - "Maybe Mama will let me climb the new pole!"



tinydestroyer said:


> Hi all! It was my birthday this weekend, and I had a lovely day of relaxing and hanging out with the pets. I didn't have to lift a finger all day - so I got lots of lovely cuddles from my furry friends, and I slept in quite late!


Happy belated birthday, @tinydestroyer; I think maybe you young people sleep late because you stay up too late!



tinydestroyer said:


> Here's one of the wild roses in my garden from last year. I loved the color so much! That peachy-pink is my favorite:


This is an exciting time, isn't it - getting the chance to work in your very own garden!





tinydestroyer said:


> Tonight, Mog was playing with his favorite fishing pole:


Mog _always_ makes me smile.



Trixie1 said:


> Here's a photo of Sam taken yesterday waiting and watching for me to open the french door!! He has a catflap!! But his majesty must have the door opened for him!!


@Trixie1 - His Majesty really _does_ look majestic in this shot!



Summercat said:


> Jack says fruit & vegetables are great, he goes wild for salad leaves


@Summercat - An excellent action shot - much better than my favourite Moo Shu action shot:












Tarasgirl19 said:


> My friends! I am finally here! I hope all of you will find me. I am Tarasgirl19 here. I am Tarasgirl06 where I met you all. So glad to be here! I have missed you all so very much!


@Tarasgirl19 - Dear Heavens, you've finally made it! Welcome to PetForums, dear Friend; here's hoping that you, Elvis, Tarifa and Baby Su enjoy yourselves here! This is a fine place, filled with absolutely charming folks. @Shane Kent - look who's here with us!!!!!

I've spent most of the last few days trying to do a little pre-Spring cleanup across the lawns. Today, 40 gallons of pinecones -










and a Winter's worth of songbird, Woodpecker and raptor feathers:










Since the photo isn't all that hot:

Top Row: Barred Owl; Great Horned Owl (2); Blue Jay (7)

Bottom Row: Goldfinch (2); Northern Flicker; Downy Woodpecker; Hairy Woodpecker; Red Headed Woodpecker; Blue Jay (2); Indigo Bunting; Blue Jay; Cardinal.

Here's wishing everyone on either side of the pond a safe and pleasant week-end!
.


----------



## raysmyheart

Hello, want to wish a good Friday evening to all!

Hi @Tarasgirl19 ! _Speedy and I send our warmest greetings to you and the Cats! It is so nice to see you on this awesome forum!:Cat_
Speedy sends a big Hello and purrs, too, as you can see, she still greatly enjoys a nice nap -









The temperatures have become very mild here this week in the Northeast United States, today reached just about 14°C/57°F , it is most welcome!
This means soon I can be out and about with my camera catching the Spring blooms. Here is one from Spring, almost a year ago.










@weebeasties , will you be using the pine needles as a mulch for the potatoes that you plant? I imagine this provides nice warmth for the plants.



Summercat said:


> Jack says fruit & vegetables are great, he goes wild for salad leaves


This is a super action photo of Jack! His expression is simply adorable and magical! He is so handsome.

Sending wishes to all here for a wonderful weekend.


----------



## raysmyheart

@1CatOverTheLine , I _love _how you have arranged and photographed the feathers! I kind of suspected that the polka-dot ones would be from the Northern Flicker and the Downy Woodpecker. The blue ones are so rich in color. I really like how you have arranged them.



1CatOverTheLine said:


> @raysmyheart - That's a wonderful photo! Is that the lake at which you photographed the swans last Summer?


Thank you, yes, this is the spot very near where I visited the swans last Spring and Summer and I will be sure to get more photos this year to post here to show you all.

I love sweet Moo shu's action photo @1CatOverTheLine . Speedy would like to join Jack @Summercat and Moo Shu with her action photo -







Speedy in action swatting the camera.

Wishing all a pleasant evening.:Cat


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Tarasgirl19 we're all so glad that you're here! Welcome to PetForums!



1CatOverTheLine said:


> Happy belated birthday, [USER=1481879]@tinydestroyer; I think maybe you young people sleep late because you stay up too late! [/USER]



Doubtless, that's true - and even one year older, now, I doubt that I'll start going to bed early! All the best stuff happens at night. 
I love the arrangement of feathers, too! Thank you for sharing! The natural wonders over in your neck of the woods never cease to amaze!

[QUOTE="raysmyheart, post: 1065403349, member: 1480924"]
[COLOR=#000000]This means soon I can be out and about with my camera catching the Spring blooms. Here is one from Spring, almost a year ago. [/COLOR][/QUOTE][COLOR=#000000]
What a beautiful photo! It makes me excited for Springtime. And Speedy makes me excited for naptime, haha!
[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#000000]I'll join the fun action shots of Speedy, Mu Shu and Jack with a fun one of Lucy and her scratching post:
[ATTACH=full]397010._xfImport[/ATTACH] 
[/COLOR]


----------



## Summercat

Jack says thanks for the compliments and sharing action shots @ all

He is a funny little guy, if I don't snap off a few leaves when making my own salad to give him, he tries to break into the salad spinner or take from my bowl.


----------



## Summercat

One obligatory kitten pic from this weekends shelter visit


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> One obligatory kitten pic from this weekends shelter visit
> 
> View attachment 397071


Oh my word!! This little sweetheart is so adorable!! Hope a forever home is found very, very soon.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @raysmyheart - That's a wonderful photo! Is that the lake at which you photographed the swans last Summer?
> 
> @weebeasties - Great photo of the Tradescantia; I have a couple of varieties here, and they never fail to impress me. By the way, Happy Upcoming Birthday to Buddy. We need a Birthday Thread here in the photos section on PetForums!
> 
> @dustydiamond1 - "Maybe Mama will let me climb the new pole!"
> 
> Happy belated birthday, @tinydestroyer; I think maybe you young people sleep late because you stay up too late!
> 
> This is an exciting time, isn't it - getting the chance to work in your very own garden!
> 
> 
> 
> Mog _always_ makes me smile.
> 
> @Trixie1 - His Majesty really _does_ look majestic in this shot!
> 
> @Summercat - An excellent action shot - much better than my favourite Moo Shu action shot:
> 
> View attachment 396996
> 
> 
> @Tarasgirl19 - Dear Heavens, you've finally made it! Welcome to PetForums, dear Friend; here's hoping that you, Elvis, Tarifa and Baby Su enjoy yourselves here! This is a fine place, filled with absolutely charming folks. @Shane Kent - look who's here with us!!!!!
> 
> I've spent most of the last few days trying to do a little pre-Spring cleanup across the lawns. Today, 40 gallons of pinecones -
> 
> View attachment 396997
> 
> 
> and a Winter's worth of songbird, Woodpecker and raptor feathers:
> 
> View attachment 396999
> 
> 
> Since the photo isn't all that hot:
> 
> Top Row: Barred Owl; Great Horned Owl (2); Blue Jay (7)
> 
> Bottom Row: Goldfinch (2); Northern Flicker; Downy Woodpecker; Hairy Woodpecker; Red Headed Woodpecker; Blue Jay (2); Indigo Bunting; Blue Jay; Cardinal.
> 
> Here's wishing everyone on either side of the pond a safe and pleasant week-end!
> .


Hey there! Missed you so much and been trying to get here since @tinydestroyer told me about the site! So glad to be here. We're all okay, thanks; hope everyone in your beautiful household is as well. We've been experiencing a truly magical phenomenon all week long -- the migration of (experts say approximately one BILLION) Painted Lady butterflies up from Mexico heading to Oregon. The last time they were in these numbers was in 2005 -- when I stood in the midst of them, mislabelling them Monarchs (and wondering why they were smaller and somewhat different-looking, but still orange, black and white) on our land in the Mojave. I never thought I would see such a sight again -- but this migration is, if anything, even more impressive because it has gone on all week long. I sat out in back when I woke up this morning just after dawn, and sure enough, here they come! I was joined by "my" blue jay couple, who were as interested as I am but do no harm to them, as well as one of the smaller hummingbirds whose territory this is, a mockingbird, a squirrel, lots of bees, and a small flock of conures. Even in this urban jungle, LIFE THRIVES!















*Hoping I'm not being too presumptuous but: Is there any way you can let bruce and bear that I'm wanting to follow them? They have filters in place. 'Preciate it! *


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Summercat said:


> One obligatory kitten pic from this weekends shelter visit
> 
> View attachment 397071


SO adorable!!!


----------



## tinydestroyer

Tarasgirl19 said:


> a truly magical phenomenon all week long -- the migration of (experts say approximately one BILLION) Painted Lady butterflies up from Mexico heading to Oregon. The last time they were in these numbers was in 2005 -- when I stood in the midst of them, mislabelling them Monarchs (and wondering why they were smaller and somewhat different-looking, but still orange, black and white) on our land in the Mojave. I never thought I would see such a sight again -- but this migration is, if anything, even more impressive because it has gone on all week long. I sat out in back when I woke up this morning just after dawn, and sure enough, here they come!


The Painted Lady butterfly migration sounds positively magical! I have friends in CA who mentioned this phenomenon to me, citing a "super bloom" of desert flora for their numbers. I hope you enjoy all your pretty butterfly visitors! Thanks for sharing the wildlife pictures!


----------



## Tarasgirl19

tinydestroyer said:


> The Painted Lady butterfly migration sounds positively magical! I have friends in CA who mentioned this phenomenon to me, citing a "super bloom" of desert flora for their numbers. I hope you enjoy all your pretty butterfly visitors! Thanks for sharing the wildlife pictures!


Very welcome, my friend @tinydestroyer and yes, it's all about the substantial rains we've been having, which have produced a "superbloom" in my beloved Mojave. These butterflies overwinter in Mexico and migrate to Oregon now. They'll reverse that in August, so the experts say.


----------



## Jcatbird

Hello @Tarasgirl19
It sounds to me like you came on the wings of the butterflies! All too appropriate for our friend of beauty! I have only seen a butterfly migration once. That must be a wonderful sight! A rare opportunity. Welcome!

@Summercat Jack is precious! That is a wonderful photo! It seems that he really does have a tail from beanstalks after all! That made me smile! Good kitty. Eating your veggies.

@1CatOverTheLine The feathers are lovely. You have a very interesting assortment there. I love watching the birds. The owls have a special place in my heart but who can resist an Indigo Bunting? Any Bunting?

To all our other friends here, I hope your weekend is filled with peace and beauty.


----------



## Summercat

@Tarasgirl19 
Welcome
Wow when you said Mojave I did not expect it to look so lush. Very beautiful.

I have not heard of the Painted Lady migration only the Monarch butterfly.
Is it the natural pattern for numbers to peak in certain years?


----------



## Trixie1

Hi and welcome @Tarasgirl19 

Wow!! It never ceases to amaze me when nature puts on one of her shows!! And surely this must of been one of those wonders that you witnessed and for a week too!! Glad to hear that life is thriving there!!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Tarasgirl19 said:


> Hey there! Missed you so much and been trying to get here since @tinydestroyer told me about the site! So glad to be here. We're all okay, thanks; hope everyone in your beautiful household is as well. We've been experiencing a truly magical phenomenon all week long -- the migration of (experts say approximately one BILLION) Painted Lady butterflies up from Mexico heading to Oregon. The last time they were in these numbers was in 2005 -- when I stood in the midst of them, mislabelling them Monarchs (and wondering why they were smaller and somewhat different-looking, but still orange, black and white) on our land in the Mojave. I never thought I would see such a sight again -- but this migration is, if anything, even more impressive because it has gone on all week long. I sat out in back when I woke up this morning just after dawn, and sure enough, here they come! I was joined by "my" blue jay couple, who were as interested as I am but do no harm to them, as well as one of the smaller hummingbirds whose territory this is, a mockingbird, a squirrel, lots of bees, and a small flock of conures. Even in this urban jungle, LIFE THRIVES!
> View attachment 397087
> View attachment 397088
> 
> *Hoping I'm not being too presumptuous but: Is there any way you can let bruce and bear that I'm wanting to follow them? They have filters in place. 'Preciate it! *


Welcome, welcome, welcome! Such beautiful flora, is the first one a bird of paradise? Did you get any pictures of the butterflies?


----------



## Tarasgirl19

dustydiamond1 said:


> Welcome, welcome, welcome! Such beautiful flora, is the first one a bird of paradise? Did you get any pictures of the butterflies?


Yes, @dustydiamond1 and thank you so much -- so glad to be here chatting with good friends again! I've missed everyone so much. Yes, those are our birds of Paradise and if you look closely you will see a Painted Lady butterfly on one of the blooms in the center of the photo. Also, on the photo of the grapefruit tree, if you biggify it, you'll see more butterflies.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Jcatbird said:


> Hello @Tarasgirl19
> It sounds to me like you came on the wings of the butterflies! All too appropriate for our friend of beauty! I have only seen a butterfly migration once. That must be a wonderful sight! A rare opportunity. Welcome!
> 
> @Summercat Jack is precious! That is a wonderful photo! It seems that he really does have a tail from beanstalks after all! That made me smile! Good kitty. Eating your veggies.
> 
> @1CatOverTheLine The feathers are lovely. You have a very interesting assortment there. I love watching the birds. The owls have a special place in my heart but who can resist an Indigo Bunting? Any Bunting?
> 
> To all our other friends here, I hope your weekend is filled with peace and beauty.


*Fangkew my friend!* :Cat


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Summercat said:


> @Tarasgirl19
> Welcome
> Wow when you said Mojave I did not expect it to look so lush. Very beautiful.
> 
> I have not heard of the Painted Lady migration only the Monarch butterfly.
> Is it the natural pattern for numbers to peak in certain years?


Yes, @Summercat -- those photos are taken in our back yard down in L.A. Metro, where we've had to move. But these migrations happen bi-annually -- they come up from Mexico and fly through to Oregon now, and reverse the process in August. The amazing thing is that the first time I stood in the midst of one of these migrations was in 2005, when we lived in the Mojave; and these numbers have not been seen since, until now! It was one of the high points of my life and I never thought to repeat it but these numbers are if anything, greater than in 2005! If you search "Painted Lady butterfly migration" you can see a lot of pix and articles about this. It is thrilling!


----------



## SbanR

@Tarasgirl19 not only did I "biggify" your photo but I had to employ a magnifying glass as well:Bag but I did spot the butterflies on your grapefruit tree
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

SbanR said:


> @Tarasgirl19 not only did I "biggify" your photo but I had to employ a magnifying glass as well:Bag but I did spot the butterflies on your grapefruit tree
> Thank you for sharing.


Glad you could enjoy them, @SbanR -- these are rather small butterflies and they do blend in pretty well when their wings are folded up.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Trixie1 said:


> Hi and welcome @Tarasgirl19
> 
> Wow!! It never ceases to amaze me when nature puts on one of her shows!! And surely this must of been one of those wonders that you witnessed and for a week too!! Glad to hear that life is thriving there!!


Thank you for the welcome @Trixie1! And yes, it is one of the high points of my life. They are still coming!!!


----------



## Orange&White

Did anyone do anything special for St. Patrick's Day?

My "green" today was mowing the lawn and pruning a tree. Had a nice soak in the tub, and now I'm making pizza with sausage and olives.


----------



## Summercat

@Orange&White 
No, sadly had a headache and was sleeping or lounging most of the day yesterday.
Pizza sounds delicious and I have always loved the smell of fresh cut grass


----------



## Trixie1

@Orange&White my neighbours are Irish so popped next door for a drink or two!! Stayed until 2am this morning!! Struggling today! Have to go to work now but it was fun!

@Summercat Hope you feel better today.


----------



## Orange&White

Summercat said:


> @Orange&White
> No, sadly had a headache and was sleeping or lounging most of the day yesterday.
> Pizza sounds delicious and I have always loved the smell of fresh cut grass


I hope you feel better today, too. My normal reaction to cut grass is "Ah-choo!" (allergies). 



Trixie1 said:


> @Orange&White my neighbours are Irish so popped next door for a drink or two!! Stayed until 2am this morning!! Struggling today! Have to go to work now but it was fun!
> 
> @Summercat Hope you feel better today.


Many decades years past, my St. Pat's day priority would have been to make sure the neighborhood pub would be serving green beer. I suffered more than my share of "hangover workdays" in my youth. :Hungover Hope your day isn't too rough!


----------



## Trixie1

@Orange&White didn't have any green beer last night! But they had various green cocktails which where delicious!! Work flew by! I work with a number of Irish people so was a fun day! They're still celebrating!! But obviously without the alcohol

@1CatOverTheLine glad to hear that your winter has finally come to an end! Colour is starting to appear in my garden too! Little by little, here are a few and so pleased to see them! Not sure what they are! just very happy to see them


----------



## Summercat

Very pretty @Trixie1 !

I would love to have a few plants. I had a big ginseng that I got before we had Biggles but Jack nibbled on the branches, so I moved it. Thought it was safe then saw he dug it up and pulled it out by the roots.
No more plants with my jungle cat.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Very pretty @Trixie1 !
> 
> I would love to have a few plants. I had a big ginseng that I got before we had Biggles but Jack nibbled on the branches, so I moved it. Thought it was safe then saw he dug it up and pulled it out by the roots.
> No more plants with my jungle cat.


Thanks SC Little Jack is at that age where he's into everything and full of mischief! perhaps when he's a bit older you could try again!


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1
Possibly!

Here he is checking out what big bro Biggles is up to


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> Possibly!
> 
> Here he is checking out what big bro Biggles is up to
> View attachment 397286


He's adorable!


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Orange&White said:


> Did anyone do anything special for St. Patrick's Day?
> 
> My "green" today was mowing the lawn and pruning a tree. Had a nice soak in the tub, and now I'm making pizza with sausage and olives.


I watched Part III of an excellent documentary (I saw Parts I and II earlier) on PBS about "1916: The Easter Rising" and researched the main theme, which is the most beautiful song I've ever heard. It is the words of a martyr of that Rising, set to music; and though I do not understand Gaelic (Irish) it breaks my heart. I researched the words and found it translated. It is, as most Irish poetry and songs are, very symbolic. My European ancestors were Irish and I have studied Irish history quite a lot.




 (I hope it's okay to post this link here)


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Tarasgirl19 - what a beautiful song!!! There's a soul to Irish poetry and music which will just reach right inside you and tug at your heart. I have some Irish ancestry as well, but I must admit that I'm not particularly well-researched on the history and the symbolism. I appreciate you sharing!

@Summercat Jack is just adorable in that picture! What a curious little pose. He's got such a sweet face.

@Trixie1 your garden is looking lovely! I love seeing everyone's gardens this time of year.

In my neck of the woods, it feels like the first warm-ish spell since I've moved here. The first day of Spring is officially tomorrow, so the weather comes just in the nick of time. Where I've lived before, in the Southern US and California, it would have already been Spring and on the way to Summer. Here, I'm looking forward to the "all four seasons," paradigm of which the locals are so proud. It will be nice to get to experience the change of the seasons, I think!

Hope everyone has a lovely last day of Winter!


----------



## ChaosCat

Tarasgirl19 said:


> I watched Part III of an excellent documentary (I saw Parts I and II earlier) on PBS about "1916: The Easter Rising" and researched the main theme, which is the most beautiful song I've ever heard. It is the words of a martyr of that Rising, set to music; and though I do not understand Gaelic (Irish) it breaks my heart. I researched the words and found it translated. It is, as most Irish poetry and songs are, very symbolic. My European ancestors were Irish and I have studied Irish history quite a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hope it's okay to post this link here)


The song that I connect to the Easter Rising is the Foggy Dew, I love it.
One of my very favourite bands, the Dropkick Murphys, play the Sinead O'Connor version at the beginning of every gig, sends shivers down my spine. Still I prefer the Dubliners' version.


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> Possibly!
> 
> Here he is checking out what big bro Biggles is up to
> View attachment 397286


Oh, what an adorable kitty @Summercat ! He is precious!


----------



## tinydestroyer

Tomorrow, we're supposed to be able to see the sun and the full moon in the same sky for a whopping 21 minutes! 
The moon graced us with her presence at the same time as the sun tonight, but she wasn't quite full. 
Also, Mars peeked out just above my telephone wire on the sunset side:









Hope everyone gets a chance to see the sky tomorrow!


----------



## raysmyheart

tinydestroyer said:


> Tomorrow, we're supposed to be able to see the sun and the full moon in the same sky for a whopping 21 minutes!
> The moon graced us with her presence at the same time as the sun tonight, but she wasn't quite full.
> Also, Mars peeked out just above my telephone wire on the sunset side:
> View attachment 397471
> 
> 
> Hope everyone gets a chance to see the sky tomorrow!


I love this beautiful photo @tinydestroyer !

I hope I get to see the events in the sky tomorrow evening, also!


----------



## Orange&White

Ah...I saw a headline yesterday about a "Super Worm Moon", coinciding with the Spring Equinox. I need to remember to step outside this evening and take a look!

http://time.com/5554247/super-worm-moon-2019/

Happy Spring and Super Moon everyone!


----------



## Trixie1

@tinydestroyer Thank you I would miss the four seasons if we didn't have them here! Each season has its own beauty! Although I must say I'm now ready for spring! Happy 1st day of spring! beautiful sunset photo. Will post more of the garden as and when more flowers decide to show themselves

@Orange&White Happy spring and super moon to you too! Not sure if we will get to see it here. Hope the sky is clear for all over the pond!


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Yes, @tinydestroyer and @Trixie1, it is so wonderful to have four distinct seasons each year! Where I used to live in the Mojave Desert in San Bernardino County, CA at 4,100 ft. above sea level, we definitely had them and I loved the Autumn colors, the Winter snow, and the Spring renewal, when flowers bloomed and butterflies migrated in their millions! Having to move back down to L.A. Metro was not something I wanted or ever thought I would have to do, but I am realizing that actually, though it isn't anywhere near as beautiful in the city as it is in the high desert, we DO have seasonal beauty here as well. *Happy Spring, all!*


----------



## Tarasgirl19

ChaosCat said:


> The song that I connect to the Easter Rising is the Foggy Dew, I love it.
> One of my very favourite bands, the Dropkick Murphys, play the Sinead O'Connor version at the beginning of every gig, sends shivers down my spine. Still I prefer the Dubliners' version.


It's a good one. Here's my favorite, though:




That is a FEARSOME voice.
*Realizing that this might be a somewhat strange place to post these, I'll just say that I have friends worldwide and that I take each person as I find him/her. Unlike cats, of course, every one of whom is my beloved.*


----------



## raysmyheart

Tarasgirl19 said:


> Yes, @tinydestroyer and @Trixie1, it is so wonderful to have four distinct seasons each year! Where I used to live in the Mojave Desert in San Bernardino County, CA at 4,100 ft. above sea level, we definitely had them and I loved the Autumn colors, the Winter snow, and the Spring renewal, when flowers bloomed and butterflies migrated in their millions! Having to move back down to L.A. Metro was not something I wanted or ever thought I would have to do, but I am realizing that actually, though it isn't anywhere near as beautiful in the city as it is in the high desert, we DO have seasonal beauty here as well. *Happy Spring, all!*
> View attachment 397543
> View attachment 397544
> View attachment 397545
> View attachment 397546


@Tarasgirl19 , you have a most beautiful yard with the flowering trees! Some of the flowers I see in your photos are ones that do not grow here in the Northeast United States where I am, so it is a delight to see these. The tree with the angular orange flowers is my favorite. Thanks for sharing these!

I am watching the skies tonight for the "Super Moon". I stepped outside a few moments ago and did see a moon that is perfectly round with somewhat of a warm glow.:Joyful The moon looks larger than normal for sure, but if I remember correctly, this might be an optical illusion. :Jawdrop I will be stepping outside throughout the evening to watch the skies, a nice, mild evening here for the viewing.

A photo I captured Spring 2018 at a nearby pond.







Happy Spring, Friends!


----------



## tinydestroyer

I didn't get to see the moon. Too cloudy and rainy over here today.



Tarasgirl19 said:


> , though it isn't anywhere near as beautiful in the city as it is in the high desert, we DO have seasonal beauty here as well.


That's quite a pretty sight! Is that a bougainvillea bush in the back? When I lived in L.A. I had one in each of the apartments in which I lived. The birds of paradise are lovely, too! Here's Mondo in front of our bougainvillea in North Hollywood:









@raysmyheart that nature shot of the (duck?) at the pond puts me in the mood for a sunny Springtime day. What a great capture of the wings spreading. Hope that the super moon was lovely in your area!

@Trixie1 looking forward to seeing more garden pics from you, too! I haven't decided what to do in mine this year. Always looking for inspiration!


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


> @Orange&White didn't have any green beer last night! But they had various green cocktails which where delicious!! Work flew by! I work with a number of Irish people so was a fun day! They're still celebrating!! But obviously without the alcohol
> 
> @1CatOverTheLine glad to hear that your winter has finally come to an end! Colour is starting to appear in my garden too! Little by little, here are a few and so pleased to see them! Not sure what they are! just very happy to see them
> View attachment 397274
> View attachment 397275


Is the first photo showing Rosemary @Trixie1 ? I love Rosemary, smells so pretty! These are lovely flowers, it looks like your garden has a very nice start.


----------



## Summercat

Hi all,
Was out of commission with a migraine.
Seem to be getting them a lot recently.

Got up around 2 a.m. looked at the moon but did not seem particularly large. I think I was off on my timing.
Anyone see the super worm moon. Read it was last seen in 1905 I think.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Hi all,
> Was out of commission with a migraine.
> Seem to be getting them a lot recently.
> 
> Got up around 2 a.m. looked at the moon but did not seem particularly large. I think I was off on my timing.
> Anyone see the super worm moon. Read it was last seen in 1905 I think.


There was a Big round moon over the Midlands last night, still visible at 6 this morning. Don't know if its the Worm moon though

Hope your migraine is gone now SC


----------



## Summercat

Oh maybe you saw it @SbanR 

Yes, feel better today thanks, maybe it is the change in weather.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Oh maybe you saw it @SbanR
> 
> Yes, feel better today thanks, maybe it is the change in weather.


Is it as changeable where you are? We're swinging from cold, to warm to cold; wet, dry, sleet. It's all over the place


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Hi yes, it is a bit milder now but still chilly. There was still snow on the ground at the weekend.


----------



## weebeasties

@Summercat 
Curious little Jack is so adorable!

@raysmyheart 
Great duck photo! I had a pet duck when I was a toddler. Her name was Daisey and she followed me everywhere. My mom had to keep a close eye on us because I was always trying to feed her whatever I was eating. She was quite fond of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.

My nose is more sensitive than most. I can pick up scents in the air when other people can't. Yesterday I thought I could smell rotten citrus. I was convinced that one of the cats had fished a tangerine out of the fruit bowl and batted it underneath the furniture. I began crawling around in the floor looking under everything. The cats "helped". I found innumerable cat toys, ink pens, and cat hair "tumbleweeds", but no fruit. I was exasperated and Jasmine was looking at me like I was crazy.








I gave up defeated. This morning my partner pulled a bag out of the refrigerator with some very soft lemons. "Is this it?" Bingo! 
I guess the moral of the story is to look for the easier answer first and don't always assume the cat did it! :Cat (At least I found a lot of ink pens!)


----------



## Orange&White

weebeasties said:


> @Summercat
> Curious little Jack is so adorable!
> 
> @raysmyheart
> Great duck photo! I had a pet duck when I was a toddler. Her name was Daisey and she followed me everywhere. My mom had to keep a close eye on us because I was always trying to feed her whatever I was eating. She was quite fond of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.
> 
> My nose is more sensitive than most. I can pick up scents in the air when other people can't. Yesterday I thought I could smell rotten citrus. I was convinced that one of the cats had fished a tangerine out of the fruit bowl and batted it underneath the furniture. I began crawling around in the floor looking under everything. The cats "helped". I found innumerable cat toys, ink pens, and cat hair "tumbleweeds", but no fruit. I was exasperated and Jasmine was looking at me like I was crazy.
> View attachment 397616
> 
> I gave up defeated. This morning my partner pulled a bag out of the refrigerator with some very soft lemons. "Is this it?" Bingo!
> I guess the moral of the story is to look for the easier answer first and don't always assume the cat did it! :Cat (At least I found a lot of ink pens!)


What memories! One Easter, my parents thought it would be a good idea to give my sister and I two fuzzy little yellow ducklings. After not much time, of course, those little ducks became big ducks. We couldn't go into the back yard without stepping in duck poop. Some neighbors were upset with the quacking.

At the time, my grandparents owned a farm/ranch about 4 hours away. We packed those ducks with the whole family into the small Comet sedan and made the 4 hour trek to deliver the ducks to the farm. I vividly recall 4 hours of my sister and I alternately laughing and crying at the potent fumes coming off those ducks, who pooped and quacked the entire trip.


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart It is Rosemary, it was planted late last year so it's still quite young. I didn't know it would have flowers in the spring! so pleasantly surprised to see these beautiful lilac flowers
this spring!! I love the smell too

@Summercat sorry to hear that you have not been well, glad your feeling better now. x

@Tarasgirl19 lovely to see the different colours start to bloom in your garden too! Thanks for sharing

@tinydestroyer Mondo is absolutely gorgeous!! his eyes are stunning!

@weebeasties glad the cats were found to be innocent!! of any unpleasant smells you thought may have been something shoved under the furniture! ) Jasmine is a beauty!

@Orange&White I love little fluffy yellow ducklings!! they are so cute!!

I Didn't see the moon at all last night, far too cloudy here too!


----------



## weebeasties

Orange&White said:


> What memories! One Easter, my parents thought it would be a good idea to give my sister and I two fuzzy little yellow ducklings. After not much time, of course, those little ducks became big ducks. We couldn't go into the back yard without stepping in duck poop. Some neighbors were upset with the quacking.
> 
> At the time, my grandparents owned a farm/ranch about 4 hours away. We packed those ducks with the whole family into the small Comet sedan and made the 4 hour trek to deliver the ducks to the farm. I vividly recall 4 hours of my sister and I alternately laughing and crying at the potent fumes coming off those ducks, who pooped and quacked the entire trip.


Oh wow! That was a memorable road trip indeed! That really made me laugh thinking about it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@raysmyheart and everyone else commenting on the garden: Thank you! Those "angular orange flowers" are birds of Paradise, which are quite common out here and very, very easy to care for. Just water them and clip off the dead blooms, and the plant stays quite beautiful year after year. The tree with pink blossoms is a redbud. Yes, that is a very special bougainvillea next to the bird of Paradise -- its blossoms are a salmon colo(u)r and it is a more costly variety than the "normal" magenta, red, and purple varieties. I had a white one put in at the same time, but it did not thrive and unfortunately my gardener pulled it up, thinking it was dead. That was the end of that.

Beautiful mallard drake!!!

Here are a couple more outdoor photos:








A rainbow!







Sweet tortoiseshell treasure Tarifa, sunbathing and surveying HER patio. The plans are jade plant and papyrus.


----------



## weebeasties

Our cats had a tough day yesterday. We live in a very wooded area. Workmen arrived to cut down trees along the street that may fall on power lines during a hurricane. All afternoon they were using chainsaws and a woodchipper. It was SO loud! The cats were terrified. Poor Sam insisted on sitting in the window and watching them, but was shaking with fear the whole time! The others hid under furniture.
I know the tree cutting was necessary, but hate that cats were so traumatized from it. They aren't used to loud noises. 
One cute thing that happened was that the workmen noticed a nest in one of the trees to be cut down. I watched two big burly guys climb into a cherry picker and very gently but thoroughly examine the nest to make sure there were no babies inside before they cut it down. I thought that was pretty sweet.


----------



## Trixie1

weebeasties said:


> Our cats had a tough day yesterday. We live in a very wooded area. Workmen arrived to cut down trees along the street that may fall on power lines during a hurricane. All afternoon they were using chainsaws and a woodchipper. It was SO loud! The cats were terrified. Poor Sam insisted on sitting in the window and watching them, but was shaking with fear the whole time! The others hid under furniture.
> I know the tree cutting was necessary, but hate that cats were so traumatized from it. They aren't used to loud noises.
> One cute thing that happened was that the workmen noticed a nest in one of the trees to be cut down. I watched two big burly guys climb into a cherry picker and very gently but thoroughly examine the nest to make sure there were no babies inside before they cut it down. I thought that was pretty sweet.


Oh poor sweethearts! Especially if they're not used to loud noises. Great to hear that the workman checked the nests for any babies. That really was a very sweet thing to do. Hope they have a more relaxing day today!

@Tarasgirl19 beautiful rainbow photo, not seen one of those for a while!! something quite magical about rainbows, not to mention there could be a pot of gold at the end!, should you ever manage to find that!! Lovely photo of Tarifa enjoying the sunshine!

Have a great Sunday everyoneX


----------



## Summercat

@Tarasgirl19 
Love the plant life. And rainbow
I once had an indoor jade plant.

@weebeasties 
A shame you had to have trees on your street cut but understand with power lines.
Kind workmen
I read in the paper, a Verizon worker helped a cat that was stuck on top of a pole for 12 hours in Philadelphia. He was suspended from work for helping the kitty


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@Summercat The jade plants are very easy to grow in this climate, so I have potted ones and also ones that are in the ground -- some of these are quite large, and old. Plants are one of life's great pleasures, for me (along with CATS, and books, and IT, and...so many things!)
And yes, it's so shameful that Verizon let that hero go. I wrote them about it and I will not ever be one of their customers. We had them in our last location and I didn't like them, anyway.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Trixie1 said:


> Oh poor sweethearts! Especially if they're not used to loud noises. Great to hear that the workman checked the nests for any babies. That really was a very sweet thing to do. Hope they have a more relaxing day today!
> 
> @Tarasgirl19 beautiful rainbow photo, not seen one of those for a while!! something quite magical about rainbows, not to mention there could be a pot of gold at the end!, should you ever manage to find that!! Lovely photo of Tarifa enjoying the sunshine!
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyoneX


Thank you, @Trixie1 and I even saw a TRIPLE rainbow once! I attempted to photograph it, but only two of the three really showed well. And yes, my three really love relaxing in sunpuddles. It's one of their favorite pastimes.
Our neighbo(u)rs in back have their ash tree pruned annually at around this time -- which is nesting time for birds, and we have several birds whose home territory this is. I feel very badly for them, but as I do not know or see those neighbo(u)rs to talk to, I just have to hope the birds adapt, which they seem to in spite of their nests being exposed. It is still cool enough that the eggs are hopefully not harmed.







That's one of the birds whose home this is, up on the wire, and you can see the aftereffects of the pruning plus some of the nests. The noise is considerable, too. Another neighbo(u)r I was talking with about it said he thought they have it pruned to keep it from growing too tall. I guess that makes sense, in a small urban yard like these are. And it does leaf out quickly.







Some potted jade plants on the steps down to the patio


----------



## dustydiamond1

:Arghh Horror of horrors! 
:Jawdrop I have our three tvs' tuned to antenna MeTv watching 3hrs of 'Gillians Island' as I'm flitting around doing chores, our usual Saturday routine.
The episode just on was the pilot. I was working at the Kitchen counter just listening to the show when OH came in and mentioned it must have been on the edge of colorization(?) My mouth dropped open wide when I turned around and saw the _very first_ episode of a show I've been watching for at least 40yrs for the very first time IN COLOR! Oh my Cat!! I may never recover :Wideyed
:Joyful :Woot :Woot


----------



## Trixie1

Tarasgirl19 said:


> Thank you, @Trixie1 and I even saw a TRIPLE rainbow once! I attempted to photograph it, but only two of the three really showed well. And yes, my three really love relaxing in sunpuddles. It's one of their favorite pastimes.
> Our neighbo(u)rs in back have their ash tree pruned annually at around this time -- which is nesting time for birds, and we have several birds whose home territory this is. I feel very badly for them, but as I do not know or see those neighbo(u)rs to talk to, I just have to hope the birds adapt, which they seem to in spite of their nests being exposed. It is still cool enough that the eggs are hopefully not harmed.
> View attachment 397968
> That's one of the birds whose home this is, up on the wire, and you can see the aftereffects of the pruning plus some of the nests. The noise is considerable, too. Another neighbo(u)r I was talking with about it said he thought they have it pruned to keep it from growing too tall. I guess that makes sense, in a small urban yard like these are. And it does leaf out quickly.
> View attachment 397969
> Some potted jade plants on the steps down to the patio


Wow! A triple rainbow!! Must have been a beautiful sight indeed! I always feel lucky if I get to see one! And as always in complete awe when they do appear! I had to speak to my neighbours last year when they were about to prune their tree that had birds nesting, it's illegal here to destroy an active nest and the gardener refused to do it! Thank goodness, she waited a couple of months, the birds were fine


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> Wow! A triple rainbow!! Must have been a beautiful sight indeed! I always feel lucky if I get to see one! And as always in complete awe when they do appear! I had to speak to my neighbours last year when they were about to prune their tree that had birds nesting, it's illegal here to destroy an active nest and the gardener refused to do it! Thank goodness, she waited a couple of months, the birds were fine


You and the gardener rock. Does he still work for them? The neighbors are getting ready to sell their palace and butchered this humongous Holly tree in the front. I didn't know Holly grew so tall I always thought they were bushes. I haven't take a closer look of the tree yet. I'm cringing just from what I saw from the back of the house yesterday.


----------



## Trixie1

dustydiamond1 said:


> :Arghh Horror of horrors!
> :Jawdrop I have our three tvs' tuned to antenna MeTv watching 3hrs of 'Gillians Island' as I'm flitting around doing chores, our usual Saturday routine.
> The episode just on was the pilot. I was working at the Kitchen counter just listening to the show when OH came in and mentioned it must have been on the edge of colorization(?) My mouth dropped open wide when I turned around and saw the _very first_ episode of a show I've been watching for at least 40yrs for the very first time IN COLOR! Oh my Cat!! I may never recover :Wideyed
> :Joyful :Woot :Woot


Lol! Gillians Island I've heard of it but never seen it! Not sure if it was ever shown over here, must have been a bit of a shock for you to see it in colour!! Wonder if they'll all be in colour from now on! Better prepare yourself! Hope you recover!!


----------



## Trixie1

dustydiamond1 said:


> You and the gardener rock. Does he still work for them? The neighbors are getting ready to sell their palace and butchered this humongous Holly tree in the front. I didn't know Holly grew so tall I always thought they were bushes. I haven't take a closer look of the tree yet. I'm cringing just from what I saw from the back of the house yesterday.


As far as I know he still works for them, he's very good! Not easy to get good gardeners.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> As far as I know he still works for them, he's very good! Not easy to get good gardeners.


YaY Glad they didn't punish him for standing up for the birdies.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> Lol! Gillians Island I've heard of it but never seen it! Not sure if it was ever shown over here, must have been a bit of a shock for you to see it in colour!! Wonder if they'll all be in colour from now on! Better prepare yourself! Hope you recover!!


:Hilarious It was originally on from September 26, 1964, to April 17, 1967 and basically has been in syndication since. The 1st season was in black and white, the episodes were later colorized for syndication*.* 2nd and 3rd seasons were in color. MeTv has always shown the 1st season in its official B&W which is why I was so caught off guard today


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Trixie1 said:


> As far as I know he still works for them, he's very good! Not easy to get good gardeners.


Don't I know it! We've had four different ones over the 11 years we've been here, plus I now have to hire a separate "tree trimmer" to trim the hedge because the regular gardeners no longer do that unless you pay them a fortune. (I had to pay the tree trimmers a small fortune, too, but I saved a bit going with them. sigh)


----------



## raysmyheart

Good evening, all!

Although I saw the Super worm moon this past week, I did not get to see any Northern Lights this weekend. I didn't think I would anyway, I am not North enough to have been in the predicted viewing range of the Lights. 
Rainbows are another wonder of Nature and yours was captured beautifully in your photo @Tarasgirl19 . Thanks for posting this!

On the way home from work this evening, I decided to take some back roads and passed three small ponds along the way. On each pond, I spotted white swans floating upon the water! Tomorrow, I will bring my camera, for sure to take photos that I can share with you here.

From Spring, 2018 -

Swan photos from 2018 -

















Wishing my Friends here, across the pond and also closer to where I am in the States - a most wonderful evening and a good Monday ahead!


----------



## Summercat

@Tarasgirl19 
Hope the birdies nests are ok and they go back. I wish those neighbors were more in tune with the rhythms of the wildlife around them and waited a bit like @Trixie1's neighbors.

@raysmyheart 
Pretty photos

We had a bit of snow last night, big, soft and fluffy flakes.


----------



## weebeasties

Summercat said:


> @Tarasgirl19
> Hope the birdies nests are ok and they go back. I wish those neighbors were more in tune with the rhythms of the wildlife around them and waited a bit like @Trixie1's neighbors.
> 
> @raysmyheart
> Pretty photos
> 
> We had a bit of snow last night, big, soft and fluffy flakes.
> View attachment 398018


I think the big, soft, fluffy kitty just photo-bombed your snow picture! Gorgeous boy!:Cat


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> @Tarasgirl19
> Hope the birdies nests are ok and they go back. I wish those neighbors were more in tune with the rhythms of the wildlife around them and waited a bit like @Trixie1's neighbors.
> 
> @raysmyheart
> Pretty photos
> 
> We had a bit of snow last night, big, soft and fluffy flakes.
> View attachment 398018


Hi @Summercat ! So happy this morning to see this photo of a most handsome kitty! Thank you! ♥ ♥ ♥ Speedy and I send the warmest wishes we can find to him and to all the beautiful, precious Cats (and their humans!) here in this forum!

♥ ♥ ♥ 

Spring is around the corner - I spotted a Robin hopping across the neighbor's lawn this weekend!


----------



## Summercat

Mr. Biggles says thank you @weebeasties & @raysmyheart


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties - You were correct. Not much cat stuff in the Florida stores. Karen didn't get to go to any of the thrift stores or flea markets in Florida.



















Her mother got me something but I will have to wait until my birthday in April to get it.

Taz and Molly. @Tarasgirl19 I got the perfect slender black kitty to go with my fluffy ginger boy


----------



## weebeasties

@Shane Kent 
Sorry Karen didn't have much luck finding cat stuff. I really got a chuckle out of the keyring though, mice saying they love cats! LOL
I hope your birthday present is a great one!:Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

weebeasties said:


> @Shane Kent
> Sorry Karen didn't have much luck finding cat stuff. I really got a chuckle out of the keyring though, mice saying they love cats! LOL
> I hope your birthday present is a great one!:Cat


It is OK Karen didn't find much. I bought a bunch of wall art while she was gone, I have it hidden. I am not supposed to buy wall art, she wants to hang photos of our cats. Plus I found a bunch of other art with her this week, including these two.


----------



## weebeasties

Shane Kent said:


> It is OK Karen didn't find much. I bought a bunch of wall art while she was gone, I have it hidden. I am not supposed to buy wall art, she wants to hang photos of our cats. Plus I found a bunch of other art with her this week, including these two.
> 
> View attachment 398090
> 
> 
> View attachment 398091


Those are really nice figurines! 
So what are you going to do with your hidden artwork? 
I have to admit, I'm on Karen's side. After all, what painting could compare to the loveliness of your beautiful babies!:Cat


----------



## raysmyheart

@Shane Kent, the mouse key ring makes me smile.
Taz and Molly look very comfortable together, this is a great photo to have of them. Both kitties have such nice fluffy fur, it looks like Molly's fur is getting fluffier?

I went by three local ponds after work and saw a total of six swans on the water. I will be going through the photos I took of them and hoping they came out well, I will post them here for you, Friends.


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties The hidden art work will remain hidden for right now


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Shane Kent said:


> It is OK Karen didn't find much. I bought a bunch of wall art while she was gone, I have it hidden. I am not supposed to buy wall art, she wants to hang photos of our cats. Plus I found a bunch of other art with her this week, including these two.
> 
> View attachment 398090
> 
> 
> View attachment 398091


GORGEOUS new additions -- and your sweet Molly is most definitely lovely! She and Lion Kinglet Taz took a beautiful pic. The icicles are quite dramatic and moody!


----------



## raysmyheart

Good morning!

On the way home from work today, I drove by three small ponds and spotted six swans altogether, two swans on each pond.
The first pond I stopped at, well, I was very surprised, I saw this swan first, she was upon a very large nest near the shore. I knew swans had nests but I did not realize the nests were quite so large and elevated above the pond a bit. The nest looked like it took a lot of work to build.
















The second swan I spotted was swimming close by.









Hope you enjoy these photos so far!

Wishing a very good day to all!


----------



## raysmyheart

*Wishing a good Tuesday to all! ♥ :Cat ♥ :Cat ♥ 
*
During my visit to the pond yesterday, I was greeted by two sweet ducks with strikingly beautiful colors. The ducks were kind of petite and stayed so close to each other, wherever they went. I also watched them pull grasses from the bottom of the pond to snack on.

















@Shane Kent the icicles are so beautiful against the greenery of the tree, Nature is an awesome artist!


----------



## Trixie1

raysmyheart said:


> *Wishing a good Tuesday to all! ♥ :Cat ♥ :Cat ♥
> *
> During my visit to the pond yesterday, I was greeted by two sweet ducks with strikingly beautiful colors. The ducks were kind of petite and stayed so close to each other, wherever they went. I also watched them pull grasses from the bottom of the pond to snack on.
> View attachment 398136
> View attachment 398137
> 
> 
> 
> @Shane Kent the icicles are so beautiful against the greenery of the tree, Nature is an awesome artist!


Great photo of the swan with these two ducks!! Thank you
I love the two tone colour of what I think is the female duck, a greenish, turquoise colour. I have a river at the back of my house and often see ducks sitting on the roof of my neighbours house! Normally in pairs, whenever I see them, I always think what an odd place for them to be sitting!! If I were them I'd much rather be gliding along on the river!


----------



## Shane Kent

Nice photos @raysmyheart . I think the ponds here are still partially frozen over but the geese and other birds have begun to return. It is a slow start to spring in the Ottawa valley.

My mother in-law gave Karen one thing for me yesterday. I think she hit the nail on the head with this one


----------



## Trixie1

@Shane Kent What a great sign! I totally agree


----------



## Summercat

@raysmyheart 
Nice to see the wildlife  I never lived near swans but ducks yes


----------



## Summercat

Little Jack has learned to open doors by jumping on the lever. He holds himself there for 5/10 seconds and uses his weight to pull it down. It takes him a few tries but I woke at 4 the other morning to both Jack and Biggles in the stairway outside our apartment.
Biggles sensibly came over, Jack was on a ledge and I had to get a ladder to get him down

He opened two doors. The first door is like others in our flat, room doors with a lever. The front door is also a lever but clicks locked when shut. It has two keys and we have been only using the one. 
I think with the other key that turns shut we can keep him in. I need to make another copy as we had not been using it, as it was a bit fidly to open when we moved in Sept.


----------



## Thea Purriwell

Happy Wednesday everyone.

I'm new around here and I wanted to immediately jump in head first and start writing. Some may recognize me from another site where I briefly posted, but for those who don't I'm Thea. My husband @TommyB sometimes posts here too.

Since his last post we got a new kitten named Pickles Petunia Pumpkin, or Pickles for short. She's the sweetest little thing and is currently on antibiotics because she had pneumonia. Thankfully, our pet sitter noticed the signs right away and got her to the vet and she's well on her way to recovery after a brief hospitalization. Here's a picture of Pickles alongside Phoebe. 
View media item 78593
My husband and I had a wedding ceremony on Valentine's Day for close friends and family since we got married in a court house late last year and some of our family members felt left out. Tom is from Amsterdam, Holland and we went and spent time with my in-laws for a wonderful, albeit very brief honeymoon. We would've stayed longer than we did if we could, but our jobs unfortunately wouldn't allow it.

That's pretty much all that's changed with us and I think this is plenty long for my second post so I'll end it here.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Thea Purriwell said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone.
> 
> I'm new around here and I wanted to immediately jump in head first and start writing. Some may recognize me from another site where I briefly posted, but for those who don't I'm Thea. My husband @TommyB sometimes posts here too.
> 
> Since his last post we got a new kitten named Pickles Petunia Pumpkin, or Pickles for short. She's the sweetest little thing and is currently on antibiotics because she had pneumonia. Thankfully, our pet sitter noticed the signs right away and got her to the vet and she's well on her way to recovery after a brief hospitalization. Here's a picture of Pickles alongside Phoebe.
> View media item 78593
> My husband and I had a wedding ceremony on Valentine's Day for close friends and family since we got married in a court house late last year and some of our family members felt left out. Tom is from Amsterdam, Holland and we went and spent time with my in-laws for a wonderful, albeit very brief honeymoon. We would've stayed longer than we did if we could, but our jobs unfortunately wouldn't allow it.
> 
> That's pretty much all that's changed with us and I think this is plenty long for my second post so I'll end it here.


Oh, hi, @Thea Purriwell -- was wondering what happened to you guys on "another site"! Welcome! I'm pretty new here, too, but I was Tarasgirl06 on there. Glad to see you here and oh, how adorable Pickles is! Wishing her wellness and thriving good health. 
Did you visit the Puizenboot (sp?) when you were in Amsterdam? It's a world-famous houseboat/cat sanctuary!


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Summercat said:


> Little Jack has learned to open doors by jumping on the lever. He holds himself there for 5/10 seconds and uses his weight to pull it down. It takes him a few tries but I woke at 4 the other morning to both Jack and Biggles in the stairway outside our apartment.
> Biggles sensibly came over, Jack was on a ledge and I had to get a ladder to get him down
> 
> He opened two doors. The first door is like others in our flat, room doors with a lever. The front door is also a lever but clicks locked when shut. It has two keys and we have been only using the one.
> I think with the other key that turns shut we can keep him in. I need to make another copy as we had not been using it, as it was a bit fidly to open when we moved in Sept.
> View attachment 398215


So adorable and so smart, typically catlike! Good idea to get that extra key...


----------



## Tarasgirl19

raysmyheart said:


> *Wishing a good Tuesday to all! ♥ :Cat ♥ :Cat ♥
> *
> During my visit to the pond yesterday, I was greeted by two sweet ducks with strikingly beautiful colors. The ducks were kind of petite and stayed so close to each other, wherever they went. I also watched them pull grasses from the bottom of the pond to snack on.
> View attachment 398136
> View attachment 398137
> 
> 
> 
> @Shane Kent the icicles are so beautiful against the greenery of the tree, Nature is an awesome artist!


Oh, @raysmyheart -- what lovely pix! I've always loved ducks, and that mallard pair are very sweet-looking. The swans are so elegant and yes, they do build massive nests! Thank you for sharing those wonderful photos with us.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Shane Kent said:


> Nice photos @raysmyheart . I think the ponds here are still partially frozen over but the geese and other birds have begun to return. It is a slow start to spring in the Ottawa valley.
> 
> My mother in-law gave Karen one thing for me yesterday. I think she hit the nail on the head with this one
> 
> View attachment 398160


Oh, Shane, that sign is SO *you*!!!  What a wonderful one. A cousin of mine got me this great articulated sign that says, "We Welcome Strays" and it's cats. I'll have to take a pic of it and post it.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Thea Purriwell

Hello


----------



## tinydestroyer

Welcome @Thea Purriwell - so glad to see another person come over from the other site! Everyone here is very friendly, and there's all kinds of fun boards. Pickles is just gorgeous - I hope she feels better soon from her bout with pneumonia! Hope to see you around, too!

@Shane Kent - I love the sign from your Mother in law! What a perfect piece of decor for your collection. The picture of the icicles is very pretty, too. Hopefully, Spring comes soon, and you'll have less and less of those!

@raysmyheart Your visit to the pond was just splendidly captured. I especially like the photos of the swans. Although you didn't get to see the Northern Lights, I think you've been blessed with a truly stunning display of nature at the pond! So many pretty waterfowl.

Hope everyone is having an excellent week. I certainly am! Mondo had a small procedure done last week, so I haven't been posting as much, but he came through with flying colors! He had his surgical re-check today, and he's healing amazingly, so I really couldn't have hoped for a better outcome. Here's my Mondo Fish, almost completely back to his old fishy self:









This evening, I was just about to go for a run, and sat down on the stairs to tie my trainers. Lucy and Mog came up and said "oh, no! You're not going anywhere!"








And held me hostage by the string in my hoodie until I played with them a bit. All in all, I'd say it's only fair for us _all_ to get a bit of exercise!


----------



## Jcatbird

Hello everyone and Welcome @Thea Purriwell It's very nice to have you here. Congratulations on the new kitty and your celebration. I'm glad your pet sitter is such a good one and I hope Pickles gets well quickly.

@Summercat Jack is quite the escape artist. Thank goodness you were able to get him off the ledge.

I've been off a bit due to a touch of something akin to the flu but I hope to be back with everyone more now. My cat duties locally have kept me hopping as well. Spread a bit too thin lately.

My Warrior cat wishes to send updated greetings as well.








His lady Mitsy waves hello








@Shane Kent The sign is Purrfection!
It's lovely to see all the photographs. From icicles to swans, they are all beautiful. 
I've got a lot of catching up to do but I did want to send hopes of a great new day to all. Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## Summercat

@Jcatbird
Biggles and Jack send purrs for a positive recovery soon.

@Thea Purriwell
Welcome 

@Shane Kent
Those are cute!

My boys this afternoon


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


> I have a river at the back of my house and often see ducks sitting on the roof of my neighbours house! Normally in pairs, whenever I see them, I always think what an odd place for them to be sitting!!


Hi @Trixie1 , that would make me smile to see the ducks sitting atop a roof, I wonder if they are sunning themselves. One day I was driving away from my house and was surprised to see a wild turkey standing atop my roof, he looked like a statue. I am glad you liked the photos of the ducks @Trixie1 , their feathers were even more vibrant than in the photos I took!

Another photo for you all of the same gentle pair of ducks I met at the pond and posted about a few days ago.









I am reading and catching up on the posts here and I do wish all a very good day!

Welcome @Thea Purriwell ! from Speedy and me.:Cat Warm wishes being sent from us also - to Pickles Petunia Pumpkin and Phoebe!


----------



## raysmyheart

@tinydestroyer , so glad to hear that Mondo Fish is doing well and wishing him to be back to completely himself real soon! ♥


----------



## tinydestroyer

@raysmyheart Thank you so much for the well wishes from me and the Mondo Fish! He's pretty much back to normal, now. Thanks for sharing that last picture of the two ducks swimming together in the pond! Wow! It's just a glorious view with the sunlight scattered across the water.

@Jcatbird I hope you're over the flu soon! It's so exhausting to be sick like that. Everyone over here is sending get-well wishes for you! The photo of Misty waving is really cute.

@Summercat Your photo of Biggles and Jack is such a heartwarming moment. They look to be incredibly happy - cuddling one another in a patch of sunlight next to a nice pot of cat grass! What more could a kitty cat want?

I'm going to mess around in the garden some, and try to bring things back up to speed there. I need to re-paint my bird bath, but I've got all the feeders out for Spring. Hopefully, we get some bird visitors so that the kitties can watch from the windows! Happy Thursday to all!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

The end of Winter here has been a long six weeks - much of the daylight hours spent clearing the lawn of debris after our two windstorms, cutting and hauling downed trees in the lawn and in the woods, and generally trying to get the old place ready for Summer. At this point, cleanup is just about done, and I had the chance to take the camera out yesterday and to take a few shots in the woods and on the river while I cut up the last downed tree.

Still catching up on posts here, but from Wednesday's little ramble down to the beach:










One pair of Mute Swans, seen from the high bank overlooking the river have begun nesting on the island, as the swans have done since time immemorial.










A slightly better angle, taken from the beach. This pair seems to stay very close together at this point - watching out for one another's interests.

In the woods, the crocus (here C. thomasinianus) are beginning to form their colourful carpet:










and the Cyclamen, Eranthis and Snowdrops join them, adding a little colour to the landscape of dead leaves which will soon take on the green of Summer:




























From the past ten days - Mars begins to drop through the ascension of the Pleiades in the western sky:












raysmyheart said:


> Although I saw the Super worm moon this past week, I did not get to see any Northern Lights this weekend. I didn't think I would anyway, I am not North enough to have been in the predicted viewing range of the Lights.


@raysmyheart - No glimpse of the Aurora here either, and the skies were very cloudy here at moonrise on the 20th. Here's the Moon rising the night _before_ the Worm Moon came full:










I love your photos as always, @raysmyheart !



Shane Kent said:


> My mother in-law gave Karen one thing for me yesterday. I think she hit the nail on the head with this one


@Shane Kent - I believe you have _my_ sign there....



Summercat said:


> He opened two doors. The first door is like others in our flat, room doors with a lever. The front door is also a lever but clicks locked when shut. It has two keys and we have been only using the one.
> I think with the other key that turns shut we can keep him in.


@Summercat - His smug expression here is clear: "No jail will ever hold me, coppers!"

@tinydestroyer - So glad to know that Mondo's surgery was a success, and that he's mending well!

Here's a wish for all for a wonderful week-end!
.


----------



## Jcatbird

@tinydestroyerSi sorry Mondo had problems. I hope he's okay now! Thank you for the well wishes.

@raysmyheart The ducks are so tranquil. A turkey on the roof must have been a surprise. Lol

@Summercat Love to Mr. Biggles and Jack. I hope Jack has not opened any more doors. Smart kitty! The two look very content in that photo. I'm recovering by degrees. Lol

@1CatOverTheLine The swans are truly beautiful. They look so graceful. Good to hear you got the place straightened back up after all the damage. Snowdrops are an old favorite with me. They won't grow this far south so it's a pleasure to see them again.

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Trixie1

Hi All

Some beautiful photos here as always! Spring has finally arrived here and hopefully not to far away for others.

@raysmyheart it always brings a smile when I see the ducks sitting on my neighbours roof!! If I was ever to see a Turkey up there!! Now that would be something else!

@Jcatbird sorry to hear that your still not well, here's hoping you get better very, very soon x

@Thea Purriwell Hello and welcome

@Summercat your two are just so adorable❤

@tinydestroyer glad to hear that Mondo Fish is recovering well.

Have a great day everybody or evening wherever you may be. x


----------



## Shane Kent

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Shane Kent - I believe you have _my_ sign there....












Count the cats. I believe this is your sign and yes I have it as well


----------



## Shane Kent

This time of year.









I watch the sun climb a little more north every day.


----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> Count the cats. I believe this is your sign and yes I have it as well


@Shane Kent, I counted the Cats in this pretty cross stitch and you really do have @1CatOverTheLine 's picture!:Joyful


----------



## Shane Kent

raysmyheart said:


> @Shane Kent, I counted the Cats in this pretty cross stitch and you really do have @1CatOverTheLine 's picture!:Joyful


And this would be more like @Jcatbird









Both made by the same woman and I am very fortunate to own them. They most definitely ended up in the right place


----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> And this would be more like @Jcatbird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both made by the same woman and I am very fortunate to own them. They most definitely ended up in the right place


These are amazing @Shane Kent and it's like each Cat pictured has their own story to tell! Beautiful needlework!


----------



## Summercat

Jack and Biggles say thanks @ all 

Love the nature pics, especially the flowers and moon. 

Snow again here today but not very cold, feels almost too mild for snow.

The key is working well. Jack still tries but less intently to go out, I think being stuck on the ledge made him a bit more cautious.


----------



## Shane Kent

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## weebeasties

Happy Friday everyone! I was able to switch my schedule at work so I could be off today because it's Buddy's birthday! 

@tinydestroyer So glad to hear Mondo is doing well!
@Jcatbird Hope you are feeling better soon. I've been thinking about you.
@raysmyheart Lovely photos! I don't think I've ever seen swans in person. You are so lucky!
@Summercat What an intelligent boy Jack is! Those smart ones can be a blessing and a curse. Keith could turn the levers on our sink to turn on the water for a drink. He never got the hang of turning them OFF though! I can't tell you how many times I walked into the bathroom and the water was running.
@dustydiamond1 I need my Gypsy fix! I haven't seen a new pic of her in a while. Give her a chin scratch from me!:Kiss
@1CatOverTheLine and @Shane Kent Beautiful photos and I am glad your winter is almost over.
@Thea Purriwell Welcome!
@Trixie1 How is sweet Sam? Is he enjoying Spring weather yet, or is it still cold there?

Buddy strikes again. This time the victim of his zoomies was an Easter duckling figurine.








He did seem REALLY sorry about it afterwards and I suppose there is a reason they make glue, right?
On a cheery note, we have tomatoes!








Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Shane Kent

weebeasties said:


> I suppose there is a reason they make glue, right?


2 part clear epoxy resin 

My sister in-law relinquished yet another Florida find.


----------



## Summercat

Nice photos @Shane Kent

@weebeasties 
Happy birthday Buddy and enjoy your day off

Ohh not much nicer than fresh garden tomatoes when they are ready to eat:Hungry


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties "Happy Birthday gorgeous Buddy! x


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties oh poor duckling! Hope you manage to put it back together again! The Tomatoes look great! Certainly coming along. It really has been warm and sunny here all week! The Temperature today was 20C!! Positively barmy!!  Sam's been enjoying the warm temperatures and the lighter evenings. British Summertime officially starts this weekend! the clocks go forward 1 hour. Sam will be pleased means he gets to stay out for 1 hour longer! I saw him playing with a bee the other day so had to make a mad dash to rescue him and the bee!! all ended well!

Hope your enjoying your day off!

Here's a photo of Sam taken a couple of days ago!

Have a great weekend everybodyx


----------



## TommyB

Tarasgirl19 said:


> Oh, hi, @Thea Purriwell -- was wondering what happened to you guys on "another site"! Welcome! I'm pretty new here, too, but I was Tarasgirl06 on there. Glad to see you here and oh, how adorable Pickles is! Wishing her wellness and thriving good health.
> Did you visit the Puizenboot (sp?) when you were in Amsterdam? It's a world-famous houseboat/cat sanctuary!


I know this was directed at Thea, but I decided to reply to this anyway. I remember you from the other place, it's nice to see you here too. Pickles is the sweetest little kitty and it was love at first sight when we seen a picture of her. She's definitely a bit spoiled already, as are our other fur balls. Thank you for wishing her well. Her bout with pneumonia was unexpected and scary, but she kicked it's butt and is doing much better.

I didn't get a chance to take Thea to De Poezenboot since we were only there for three days and we wanted to spend as much time with my family as possible, but now that you mentioned it the next time we visit I'll have to take her.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

TommyB said:


> I know this was directed at Thea, but I decided to reply to this anyway. I remember you from the other place, it's nice to see you here too. Pickles is the sweetest little kitty and it was love at first sight when we seen a picture of her. She's definitely a bit spoiled already, as are our other fur balls. Thank you for wishing her well. Her bout with pneumonia was unexpected and scary, but she kicked it's butt and is doing much better.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to take Thea to De Poezenboot since we were only there for three days and we wanted to spend as much time with my family as possible, but now that you mentioned it the next time we visit I'll have to take her.


Hello, @TommyB and thanks! Well, YEAH! Pickles is adorable and definitely deserving of being pampered (as is each and every cat and kitten IMHO)! *SNORGLES* to her:Kiss from us. And I hope you two do visit De Poezenboot next time! Friends of mine visited and were quite impressed (not to mention completely in love with the cats!):Cat


----------



## Summercat

One of these cats, looks much like the other :Hilarious


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Summercat said:


> View attachment 398681
> View attachment 398682
> One of these cats, looks much like the other :Hilarious


So adorable!:Cat


----------



## Thea Purriwell

@Tarasgirl19 It's nice to see you here too! It's always nice to see a familiar "face". We didn't go to the cat boat/sanctuary, but thanks to you you best believe I'm going to get Tom to take me there the next time we're in Amsterdam for a visit!

@tinydestroyer I'm glad I joined. I've already noticed how friendly and welcoming everyone is here. Thank you! I think Pickles is a little beauty too. She was the first kitten my husband and I agreed on and we just had to have her. I think she's pretty much back to 100% after her bout with pneumonia. Thank goodness!

@Jcatbird I'm so glad we have such an amazing sitter too. We found one that treats our cats with the same care we do. I wouldn't accept any less than that because my cats are just like my kids since I don't have any yet. They'll remain as such when I do have children too, of course.

Thank you to all for such a warm welcome. I'd go through and thank everyone individually if I had the time, but just know that I appreciate it.

I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Thea Purriwell said:


> @Tarasgirl19 It's nice to see you here too! It's always nice to see a familiar "face". We didn't go to the cat boat/sanctuary, but thanks to you you best believe I'm going to get Tom to take me there the next time we're in Amsterdam for a visit!
> 
> @tinydestroyer I'm glad I joined. I've already noticed how friendly and welcoming everyone is here. Thank you! I think Pickles is a little beauty too. She was the first kitten my husband and I agreed on and we just had to have her. I think she's pretty much back to 100% after her bout with pneumonia. Thank goodness!
> 
> @Jcatbird I'm so glad we have such an amazing sitter too. We found one that treats our cats with the same care we do. I wouldn't accept any less than that because my cats are just like my kids since I don't have any yet. They'll remain as such when I do have children too, of course.
> 
> Thank you to all for such a warm welcome. I'd go through and thank everyone individually if I had the time, but just know that I appreciate it.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!


Awww, your avatar is priceless!:Cat
Thanks and hope you are enjoying your CATurday!:Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

Shane Kent said:


> And this would be more like @Jcatbird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both made by the same woman and I am very fortunate to own them. They most definitely ended up in the right place


Thank you Shane Kent for a delightful needlework and a , much needed, laugh. With all the activity pictured, it does make me feel right at home!

@Thea Purriwell You chose your sitter purrfectly! I know they are your babies. Four feet or two, they are all precious to us. Hoping all is better.

@Tarasgirl19 How is the wildlife at your place doing? Any new bird or butterfly activity?

@weebeasties Thank you for thinking of me. Still putting one paw in front of the other. Just a little slower right now. Lol Buddy must have been celebrating his Happt Birthday when he took his latest prey.

@Trixie1 I'm so glad you rescued Sam from the bee! That was close!

@Summercat Darling pictures! Banjo loved them!

All the kitties here are enjoying playing in their kitty pool. It's been a big hit and it makes a great toy box. Banjo and Whistle spend much of their day in the pool lately!















@1CatOverTheLine This one is for you. BJ has mastered the size limitations of the cat tree. You just tuck in your bum and squeeze in!









Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## TommyB

Tarasgirl19 said:


> Hello, @TommyB and thanks! Well, YEAH! Pickles is adorable and definitely deserving of being pampered (as is each and every cat and kitten IMHO)! *SNORGLES* to her:Kiss from us. And I hope you two do visit De Poezenboot next time! Friends of mine visited and were quite impressed (not to mention completely in love with the cats!):Cat


I agree that every cat and kitten deserves to be pampered. I've visited there myself and loved it, it just slipped my mind to take Thea when we were there visiting family. It's hard not to fall in love with the cats, it made me want to take all of them home! That's just how I am though... anywhere I go with lots of cats I just want to adopt them all and bring them home with me. I think with Thea and I being gone with work as often as we are, we've reached our limit with four cats.


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Jcatbird & @Tarasgirl19 
The top pic was a photo of a young cat in the shelter Saturday. She looks so much like my Jack, though, I did not find a similar photo to post of Jack. The face and eyes look similar to me, as well as the fur pattern.

Hello to everyone's, kittys


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> View attachment 398681
> View attachment 398682
> One of these cats, looks much like the other :Hilarious


Both are absolutely adorable SC the cat in the second photo looks like Jack's twin!!


----------



## weebeasties

@Summercat 
Truely striking how similar they are!


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Ah I think I wrote that in a confusing way. Second pic is Jack, first is a female cat about one year old.
I have seen her before and thought she was very similar to Jack. In fact OH thought it was Jack in the photo.
The second pic of Jack isn't the best comparison pic, will see if I can find a better one.


----------



## Summercat

Here is a better combo


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> Ah I think I wrote that in a confusing way. Second pic is Jack, first is a female cat about one year old.
> I have seen her before and thought she was very similar to Jack. In fact OH thought it was Jack in the photo.
> The second pic of Jack isn't the best comparison pic, will see if I can find a better one.


Oh!! Lol! It is Jack!! I thought it was him when I first saw the photo but wasn't 100% sure!


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Here is a better combo
> 
> View attachment 398804
> View attachment 398805


Aaaahh!! Yes, can see the resemblance now!


----------



## dustydiamond1

weebeasties said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I was able to switch my schedule at work so I could be off today because it's Buddy's birthday!
> 
> @tinydestroyer So glad to hear Mondo is doing well!
> @Jcatbird Hope you are feeling better soon. I've been thinking about you.
> @raysmyheart Lovely photos! I don't think I've ever seen swans in person. You are so lucky!
> @Summercat What an intelligent boy Jack is! Those smart ones can be a blessing and a curse. Keith could turn the levers on our sink to turn on the water for a drink. He never got the hang of turning them OFF though! I can't tell you how many times I walked into the bathroom and the water was running.
> @dustydiamond1 I need my Gypsy fix! I haven't seen a new pic of her in a while. Give her a chin scratch from me!:Kiss
> @1CatOverTheLine and @Shane Kent Beautiful photos and I am glad your winter is almost over.
> @Thea Purriwell Welcome!
> @Trixie1 How is sweet Sam? Is he enjoying Spring weather yet, or is it still cold there?
> 
> Buddy strikes again. This time the victim of his zoomies was an Easter duckling figurine.
> View attachment 398482
> 
> He did seem REALLY sorry about it afterwards and I suppose there is a reason they make glue, right?
> On a cheery note, we have tomatoes!
> View attachment 398483
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Summercat

Nice photos @dustydiamond1 :Cat


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@Jcatbird Yes! There are still Painted Ladies coming by on their migration route. Not as many as before, but it's still thrilling to see them. Our yard is kept "organic" with no pesticides of any kind, and minimal interference except for weekly "mow and blow" gardening and topping the hedge when my neighbor bugs me about it. So there are dandelions in the yard, which butterflies and bees love. The beautiful Spring blooms are winding down somewhat, but there are still grapefruit, orange, redbud, birds of Paradise, wild roses, camellias and those dandelions. The territorial birds stay here all the time (blue jays, hummingbirds, mockingbirds) and we are visited by crows, sometimes redtailed hawks, and wild conures (small parrots, descended from those who escaped the cage trade -- they are indigenous to central and south America). There was even a duck of some kind who rested on our roof one time!


----------



## TommyB

Love the photos @dustydiamond1, especially the third one. His or her eyes are beautiful.


----------



## weebeasties

dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 398774
> View attachment 398775
> View attachment 398776
> View attachment 398777


Awww! THERE'S my beautiful girl! So happy to see her. I'm grinning from ear to ear now! Hope you are seeing signs of springtime there so Gypsy (and you) enjoy her walks more!:Joyful


----------



## raysmyheart

Tarasgirl19 said:


> @Jcatbird Yes! There are still Painted Ladies coming by on their migration route. Not as many as before, but it's still thrilling to see them. Our yard is kept "organic" with no pesticides of any kind, and minimal interference except for weekly "mow and blow" gardening and topping the hedge when my neighbor bugs me about it. So there are dandelions in the yard, which butterflies and bees love. The beautiful Spring blooms are winding down somewhat, but there are still grapefruit, orange, redbud, birds of Paradise, wild roses, camellias and those dandelions. The territorial birds stay here all the time (blue jays, hummingbirds, mockingbirds) and we are visited by crows, sometimes redtailed hawks, and wild conures (small parrots, descended from those who escaped the cage trade -- they are indigenous to central and south America). There was even a duck of some kind who rested on our roof one time!


This sounds truly wonderful @Tarasgirl19 !

I have recently spotted more crows in my area as the temperatures moderate, here in the Northeast United States. This pair was seen high above me in a tree near a pond I visited last week. The thing that stood out to me was how shiny their black feathers were in the sun.







The Crows were seen at this pond -









Last week I wrote about seeing swans at a nearby reservoir. I stayed and watched as this pair went underwater head first to pull grasses from the bottom of the pond. Here you can see the swans diving for these grasses in sync. Look closely and you can see they are upside down.









Speedy sends a warm hello to all the beautiful, amazing, sweet Cats of this New Member thread! Wishing everyone a good Monday!


----------



## raysmyheart

_Happy Belated Birthday __wishes __to __Buddy _@weebeasties ! from Speedy & @raysmyheart :Cat


----------



## weebeasties

Thank you @raysmyheart I think Buddy had a pretty good Birthday. I was hoping to get some good pictures of him on the day, but I think he could sense the excitement in the air and so he was extra hyper. All I got was a black blur.

I did make him a "cake" made of tuna and frosted with baby food. That was a big hit with all the cats! He got a couple of new toys and I made a little fort out of cardboard boxes to play in.

I can't believe he's already a year old. They grow up so fast.

@Trixie1 I'm so glad to hear you rescued Sam from the bee! I was looking at the last pic of him that you posted and he looks so very sweet. :Cat

@Jcatbird I got quite a chuckle out of seeing some of your crew in the kiddie pool! I never would of thought of that! Then again, I have some that LOVE to play in the bathtub. I don't want to show them your pics because I just know they will demand to have a pool too!

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties Buddy's Birthday party sounds fab!' What with the Tuna cake for all the cats to share!! How cute it that!! Sam is a real little sweetheart!! He's so gentle, very timid and incredibly shy too!! He's come along way since his days roaming the streets of London, he purrs a lot now and it's wonderful to hear! And is full of mischief! I love him lots and lots!

@raysmyheart I do love the photo of the two upside down swans diving in sync! What a excellent photo!


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
What is Sam's story? Did you find him outdoors or via a rescue/shelter?


----------



## tinydestroyer

Thanks everyone for the well-wishes for Mondo. He's 100% back to normal, now!

@weebeasties - Happy Birthday to Buddy!!! 

I agree - @dustydiamond - Gypsy looks so pretty in those photos! Especially her eyes in the light!

@Summercat - great action shot of Jack with the mousie! He's such a handsome boy! My cats love those mousies, too.

@tarasgirl - Your backyard sounds beautiful with all the lovely flowers and the birds visiting! I put out some feeders here to try and attract birdies. I haven't gotten any yet, although the hummingbird feeder froze since it snowed here the past couple of days. What a change for me! It's supposed to be Spring!

Still, even though the birds haven't found my feeders, yet, I did have a fun visitor:
















Mog was going crazy! I have a couple of fun videos of these two interacting. The squirrel stayed for about an hour, and has been back every day since I put the feeders out! Hey, at least _someone_ is eating the birdseed!

@raysmyheart I love all the pretty photos from your pond that you've been posting! The swans taking the reeds from underwater is such a nice capture. Between you and @1CatOverTheLine we have gotten to see some amazing shots of these glorious birds. Keep the Swan Watch coming!

Hope everyone is having a great start to their week!


----------



## Summercat

That is adorable @tinydestroyer, I love squirrels 

Nope, not Jack but his doppelgänger, a little miss in the shelter I visit. That was from a pack of catnip mice, I bought in the US over Christmas, went down well with the kitty's.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> What is Sam's story? Did you find him outdoors or via a rescue/shelter?


He belonged to a lady that lived in the next street to mine. Apparently her son found him as a kitten dumped inside a plastic bag and left in a park!! They had him for about a year but never took great care of him, he always looked filthy and was very, very thinI spoke to the lady and mentioned my concerns but she was not interested in him at all and eventually just left him to fend for himself!' The last straw was when I saw him limping quite heavily and decided to take care of him. My neighbours and I decided to feed Sam and ask a vet to give him the medical attention he needed. I decided then and there that Sam would have a good home and never ever be treated badly again! Easy decision for me and the right one the lady moved away!! I now want the very best for Sam to make up for the poor treatment he had to deal with in his past! He's doing great now


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Poor Sam but glad you found each other. It is awful the way people disregard animals.
I think they really do appreciate care when they have lived the oppposite. 
A lucky boy now to have a nice garden to sun in and good food in his belly.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> Poor Sam but glad you found each other. It is awful the way people disregard animals.
> I think they really do appreciate care when they have lived the oppposite.
> A lucky boy now to have a nice garden to sun in and good food in his belly.


Thanks SC Sam loves his food! Probably making up for lost time! And always up to some mischief in the garden! I'm lucky to have him, he's a little bundle of joy to have around!


----------



## Trixie1

@tinydestroyer What a gorgeous little squirrel! Seems to be fascinated with Mog judging by the look on his face!! Glad to hear that Mondo is 100% his normal self now.


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Summercat - Ah! Now that I re-read it, I see that it is Jack's twin. Those are some of the strongest catnip mice I've found, so they're a perennial hit over here. Glad you brought some for your little shelter friend!

@Trixie1 - thanks for the well wishes! It sounds like Sam is so much better off with you. People can be so terrible. I'm glad that you decided to take care of him, and give him everything he deserves! I love happy endings, especially for kitties!

@Jcatbird - what a great idea with the kitty / kiddie pool! I'll have to grab one since the shops are starting to carry Summer seasonal items, now!


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@raysmyheart and @tinydestroyer - great pix of our little friends out in the big wide world! I love crows. We don't have any swans nearby except at Forest Lawn Memorial Park and places like that, but they are so beautiful. I don't think I've ever seen a pic of two so perfectly posed swan posteriors before, either 
Oh, that is a wonderful pic of "communing with the squirrel"! Birdseed is quite expensive here now, but when I used to be able to buy it, I had a feeder the squirrels could access and another that was "squirrel-proof" for the birds. Everyone enjoyed it. The birds and squirrels still visit this yard, which is small compared to the hectare we used to have but I do love it and am trying to make it as beautiful -- and attractive to all of the wild creatures -- as possible.
@Trixie1 *Grateful PRAYERS* that Sam is part of your family now. He is so sweet. I won't even start on what I think should happen to that woman and all like "it" (not a person to me.):Rage It WILL face Justice in due time. Just so glad Sam is safe and loved now!
@weebeasties That sounds like a truly special PURRthday! :Happy


----------



## raysmyheart

So glad that Sam is in his fur-ever home and so loved and cared for by you @Trixie1 :Cat May you have many more happy, joyful times together.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Belated Happy Birthday Beautiful Buddy! :Cat :Kiss

*Gypsy got some outside salad*









*And climbed a pole*























*Checked her mail*
























*Wandered a bit*

















*And then a nap*


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Beautiful Buddy! :Cat :Kiss
> 
> *Gypsy got some outside salad*
> View attachment 399055
> 
> 
> *And climbed a pole*
> View attachment 399051
> View attachment 399052
> View attachment 399053
> 
> 
> *Checked her mail*
> View attachment 399056
> View attachment 399057
> 
> View attachment 399059
> 
> 
> *Wandered a bit*
> View attachment 399060
> 
> View attachment 399061
> 
> 
> *And then a nap*
> View attachment 399063


Aaaawww.......beautiful Gypsy!! These photos are great @dustydiamond1 and nice to see Gypsy out enjoying adventures in the milder weather!

I love especially the photo of Gypsy checking her mail, like she is saying "Anything for me?" but then again, all of these have me smiling this morning.


----------



## raysmyheart

tinydestroyer said:


> Still, even though the birds haven't found my feeders, yet, I did have a fun visitor:


Oh, what an adorable squirrel @tinydestroyer ! I notice he/she has reddish fur. The squirrels I mostly see here in Massachusetts are the all-grey ones, kind of medium-sized, but occasionally I will get a little visitor, a very tiny red squirrel, so much smaller than the grey ones. Was your visitor one of the very tiny ones?

@Tarasgirl19 , so good that you are still seeing the Painted Lady Butterflies!

Wishing all on both sides of the pond a most wonderful day/evening! ♥♥♥

from @raysmyheart & Speedy!


----------



## Trixie1

@dustydiamond1 Gypsy is absolutely gorgeous! What a very busy day she's had today!' Looks like she's having a well deserved nap!


----------



## Trixie1

Hi All

Sam wanted to say Thank you He's now living a very relaxed life in the country!! Enjoying the peace and quiet here and discovering new wonders every day!! Chilling out!


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


> Sam wanted to say Thank you He's now living a very relaxed life in the country!! Enjoying the peace and quiet here and discovering new wonders every day!! Chilling out!


You are _meow-come _Sam! Sam is such a beautiful kitty @Trixie1 and I can tell he is very, very sweet! Glad that he is safe and happy and so loved now.


----------



## tinydestroyer

raysmyheart said:


> Oh, what an adorable squirrel @tinydestroyer ! I notice he/she has reddish fur. The squirrels I mostly see here in Massachusetts are the all-grey ones, kind of medium-sized, but occasionally I will get a little visitor, a very tiny red squirrel, so much smaller than the grey ones. Was your visitor one of the very tiny ones?


It is a reddish-brown- you're right. I'd say the squirrel is maybe 8" in length? It's hard to say exactly, because he/she scrunches up a lot. I'm not sure if it is smaller than normal, but I know this squirrel can contort itself to get inside the acrylic feeder, so not too big! I haven't seen any of the grey ones, but I'll keep a lookout, now, to compare them!


----------



## Summercat

@tinydestroyer 
First one I tried, there are two others in the pack, will have to give one to my two

@Trixie1 
Love a happy outcome 

@dustydiamond1 
Great to see Gypsy's adventures :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Aaaawww.......beautiful Gypsy!! These photos are great @dustydiamond1 and nice to see Gypsy out enjoying adventures in the milder weather!
> 
> I love especially the photo of Gypsy checking her mail, like she is saying "Anything for me?" but then again, all of these have me smiling this morning.


She gets such an intense goofy look on her face. This Spring she has been doing something weird. She has been urinating outside in the same two places, must be a new cat in town or she is reminding the other cats she is still around. There are 3 or 4 we sometimes see outside unfettered, all well fed and with collars. She will back up to bushes etc.. and I think spray, her back gets real quiverly right at the tail base (I Googled it, didn't know girl cats marked like that) took me awhile to realize what was going on. But she has never peed while in harness before now. Very odd, she just looks smug when I ask her what's going on...


----------



## weebeasties

Oh my goodness! I've been gone for a couple of days and there's so many posts to catch up on!

@dustydiamond1 
Love the Gypsy photos and so happy the weather has improved so she can go for walks again! I didn't know that female cats could spray either until we had a houseguest with a spayed female that stayed for a couple months. That kitty sprayed everywhere! We couldn't smell it, but I'm sure the other cats did! I bet that Gypsy is leaving her calling card for the other cats.

@tinydestroyer 
Cute little squirrel! We have loads of them here. They are highly entertaining for the humans and kitties alike. We have been feeding them for years and they are used to us. When we sit on the patio, they will come within a few feet of us.

@Tarasgirl19 
You are right that the birdseed can get expensive! We stopped putting out mixes and just put out sunflower seeds now. Every bit of it gets eaten, so there's no waste, making it more economical in the long run. The birds and squirrels seem happy with the arrangement!

@Trixie1 
I knew that Sam started life on the street, but that's the first time I had heard the whole story. Poor boy! It's heartwarming that he has such a wonderful home now! Don't get me started on the treatment he received from the heartless woman who had him first! It's amazing how an animal that has been neglected/mistreated can still be sweet and trusting. Love is a miraculous thing!


----------



## Shane Kent

Good day / evening everyone. @Trixie1 too bad the woman didn't follow up on her son's good intentions. At least the son got Sam one step closer to his forever home.

@dustydiamond1 Always nice to see photos of Molly's fellow dumpster kitty. Reformed dumpster kitties make great pets

Taz and Molly spend a lot of time together. Seems like Taz got himself a step sister turned girlfriend. I think I am really close to getting a closeup of the two together.










The lease is signed and two months notice given so for the next two months I have two houses. Will make for a relaxing move as we can slowly move things over to the new place. Currently I am not at the City of Ottawa's limit of 5 cats per household.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@weebeasties One of our little rescued communitycats, Katie, was nicknamed "Squirtle" after the Pokemon character because, well, she put the guys to shame! She was a very small cat, too, which made us wonder where she stored it all :Jawdrop
@Shane Kent Awww, look at those two! :Cat:Cat *Beautiful!* And that's really nice that you don't have to rush-rush-rush the move. Having moved so many times in my life, I've got it down to a formula, but it's always frenetic, and there are always things I forget and have to stuff into a crate at the last moment. Great not to have to do that!


----------



## weebeasties

Buddy seemed sad....bored of all his toys.









I slipped my hand under the sheet and made a scratching sound. That got his attention!









He caught his prey! Mighty hunter!


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties 
Buddy is such a handsome fellow 
Course, I am partial to black fluffy cats 

@Shane Kent 
Good on having a relaxed move


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties Buddy is adorable!! I'm partial to black cats too!! Glad he caught his prey!! Looks like he means business too! Clever boy!

@Shane Kent what a lovely photo of these two gradually becoming closer and closer! Good idea to have a more relaxing move, a lot less stressful!

@Tarasgirl19 I didn't know that female cats sprayed!! You learn something new everyday here!


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@weebeasties As you probably are painfully aware, another member of the Buddy Fan Club here :Cat
@Trixie1 Oh yes, Katie was a "squirtler" par excellence! I think that she was probably the most prolific sprayer of any cat I have ever known. Of course, I try hard to "nip 'em in the bud" BEFORE they're pubescent, which usually eliminates that problem. I don't know what the matter was with Kate, except that there were a lot of community cats in her territory and she must have felt compelled to mark at every opportunity.rowning
*SO glad to see Sam looking so loved! Are those Cat Dancer toys on the rug? Those are some of our very favorites! He is very handsome and obviously very well cared for, as he should be -- he deserves all the very best (as does each and every cat!)*


----------



## Trixie1

@Tarasgirl19 Hi  Yes! They are Cat Dancers and a big favourite with Sam too!! He loves to play and has loads and loads of energy! Playing with him for half an hour every evening is great fun he then eats and ready for bed!! And will sleep the whole night through!! I would often see Trixie, (my last cat) in the garden, tail up looking like she wanted to spray but never did! I'm not sure she new how to


----------



## Orange&White

My kitties got their first Cat Dancer a few weeks ago. I needed to spend 40 more cents to get free shipping on an Amazon order, and ended up buying the CD toy for $2.00. All three cats love it! I figured they chew the cardboard off in minutes, but it's holding up surprisingly well.


----------



## weebeasties

I'm. So. Frustrated. 
Back when I went to school (and dinosaurs roamed the earth) I somehow managed to avoid algebra. Now I'm trying to learn it in a crash course and doing poorly. I'm not even talking advanced - just the beginner stuff. I feel like such an idiot. Why can't I get this?! 
I'm planning on watching youtube tutorials in the hopes that something "clicks", but right now I'm so discouraged. I think most kids learn this stuff in middle school, yet here I am, a fully functional adult, struggling with basic concepts.:Banghead


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties 
For me, the trick was learning the formula or pattern. A good teacher makes a difference. 
I didn't learn in middle school but had to later for courses and found once you get the click it is easy but poorly taught it puts people off math.
Maybe a Skype tutor would help if you can find one that is good.


----------



## weebeasties

Summercat said:


> @weebeasties
> For me, the trick was learning the formula or pattern. A good teacher makes a difference.
> I didn't learn in middle school but had to later for courses and found once you get the click it is easy but poorly taught it puts people off math.
> Maybe a Skype tutor would help if you can find one that is good.


I think my main problem is that even though it's beginner, it's not beginner enough. They are using terms that I'm unfamiliar with and assuming I know things that I don't. It's the same feeling as when you walk into a movie halfway through and don't know any of the characters or what's going on. 

I never thought of a Skype tutor. Excellent idea! I'm going to give that a try if youtube tutorials don't help. Thanks!


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties maybe worth looking into a pre-algebra course before starting the beginners course, hope you find the right tutorial course that suits you and helps you to move onto the next stage successfully

Have a fab weekend everybodyx


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@weebeasties I almost failed algebra in middle school (I think because the teacher took pity on me) due to having recently moved along with various pre-teen angst issues, and I'm happy to report that I'm still surviving life without it. But I wish you all success and hope you find the perfect source to learn from and then advance to calculus and trig :Jawdrop
@Trixie1 Thank you, and you and your beloved Sam as well! Wishing you both lots of exuberant Cat Dancing!:Cat


----------



## tinydestroyer

@weebeasties - I'm sorry! That sounds incredibly frustrating. I think a Skype tutor (or any other kind,) is a great idea until you can get up to speed. Or, if you learn better by yourself, an online pre-algebra course or study website. Something like this might help?
https://www.edx.org/learn/pre-algebra

Mine love the Cat Dancer, too! Even my dog dances along to the fake insect movements of the wire!

Saw a pretty sunset in the Walmart parking lot today:









Hope everyone has a great upcoming weekend!


----------



## weebeasties

@Trixie1 and @tinydestroyer 
I can't thank you enough! Pre Algebra is EXACTLY what I need! I didn't realize there was a step between basic math and algebra that I had completely skipped until you brought it to my attention. Tinydestroyer the edx site looks amazing - not just for the algebra, but all the other stuff you can learn about for free! I'm actually giddy!
Sorry to everyone that I sort of hijacked the thread about education stuff :Bookworm I'll shut up about it now! 
Our crew loves the cat dancer as well. Buddy has a tendency to try and chew the wire though. Goofy kitty!


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties Your very Welcome Good luck with your search.

@tinydestroyer Sounds like the Cat dancer is a hit with dogs too!! Lovely to see the sunset today Not sure if the sun will make an appearance here today! Looking very grey out there today! Here's hoping!


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties 
Oooh I did not think of that, great idea from @Trixie1 & @tinydestroyer 

Beautiful sunset @tinydestroyer

Well am stuck in bed with a bad cold. My head hurts and overall miserable. Had to cancel going to see my cat buddies today which I feel bad about.
Just got up to make tea and heat leftovers from yesterday.,
May not sound bad but is 1 pm here.
Argh hope I feel more human tomorrow. Will, probably lie in bed, browse cat chat and watch films online. Am into the psychic series on Amazon Prime 
Slept until 11ish


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat oh no!! pesky colds! You must of needed the sleep and probably do you the world of good! Enjoy the psychic series, hope litte Jack doesn't get himself into too much mischief today!! get well very soon SC x


----------



## tinydestroyer

Sorry you're feeling under the weather @Summercat - I hope you feel better soon! Rest up, and let Dr. Jack and Dr. Biggles take care of you!


----------



## tinydestroyer

@weebeasties best of luck with your Algebra course! There were quite a few sites online (google search "free online algebra class,") which have worksheets or terms that might help, too. You'll catch up in no time!

As for the other free online courses, I agree! It's such a great time for self-education. Although college (in America, at least,) is exorbitantly expensive, you can easily find lectures from professors at the top universities for free on YouTube! It's so amazing! You can listen in on a Yale, MIT, Harvard, or Oxford class while you do your dishes or commute to work! Some even offer coursework (none of it for credit, of course,) through MOOCs (massive open online courses.) I love learning, so it's so much fun to peruse these.

http://www.openculture.com/freeonlinecourses

Harvard:
https://www.edx.org/school/harvardx

Yale:
https://oyc.yale.edu

Oxford:
https://www.edx.org/school/oxfordx

Stanford:
https://online.stanford.edu/courses

MIT:
https://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm

UC Berkeley:
https://www.berkeley.edu/academics/online-learning

University of Toronto:
https://www.classcentral.com/university/utoronto


----------



## Tarasgirl19

tinydestroyer said:


> @weebeasties - I'm sorry! That sounds incredibly frustrating. I think a Skype tutor (or any other kind,) is a great idea until you can get up to speed. Or, if you learn better by yourself, an online pre-algebra course or study website. Something like this might help?
> https://www.edx.org/learn/pre-algebra
> 
> Mine love the Cat Dancer, too! Even my dog dances along to the fake insect movements of the wire!
> 
> Saw a pretty sunset in the Walmart parking lot today:
> View attachment 399440
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great upcoming weekend!


Absolutely GORGEOUS and thank you for sharing, @tinydestroyer! :Joyful


----------



## weebeasties

@Summercat

So sorry you are not feeling well. I'm sure the kitties will have you better soon.
:Cat:Nurse:Cat


----------



## Summercat

I gots a new toy 









With valerian


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> I gots a new toy
> 
> View attachment 399586
> 
> With valerian


Oh, Jack is having so much fun! I love when kitties wrestle with a toy, they are enjoying themselves so much. This is a wonderful way to start my day @Summercat -to see this beautiful photo, thank you!

Wishing a wonderful day to all! It is such nice weather here today, I'm hoping to go to the pond after work to spot the swans and ducks.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Same here, @Summercat and @raysmyheart -- it always gladdens my heart to see a beloved cat playing! :Cat


----------



## raysmyheart

tinydestroyer said:


> @weebeasties - I'm sorry! That sounds incredibly frustrating. I think a Skype tutor (or any other kind,) is a great idea until you can get up to speed. Or, if you learn better by yourself, an online pre-algebra course or study website. Something like this might help?
> https://www.edx.org/learn/pre-algebra
> 
> Mine love the Cat Dancer, too! Even my dog dances along to the fake insect movements of the wire!
> 
> Saw a pretty sunset in the Walmart parking lot today:
> View attachment 399440
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great upcoming weekend!


What an incredible photo @tinydestroyer with the layers of cloud formations and the way the light shows through! Amazing photo! Sunsets are Nature's precious moments.


----------



## Shane Kent

Happy Monday everybody, hope everyone is feeling well, kitties included


----------



## Trixie1

@Shane Kent all Ok here love the photo frame and the gorgeous photo, is that Rusty?

More colour beginning to show in the garden, mainly reds, yellow and mauves! Lot's of buds around which I'm sure will flower any day now! Can't wait!! I love spring!


----------



## Shane Kent

Trixie1 said:


> @Shane Kent all Ok here love the photo frame and the gorgeous photo, is that Rusty?


That is Rusty's littermate sister Princess Kitty. Thank you for the greenery photos, this is the view out the window at work today.










Very drab in the Ottawa Valley these days. I think the last time we had this much snow on the ground in April was the mid 90s. Supposed to snow tomorrow.


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> That is Rusty's littermate sister Princess Kitty. Thank you for the greenery photos, this is the view out the window at work today.
> 
> View attachment 399822
> 
> 
> Very drab in the Ottawa Valley these days. I think the last time we had this much snow on the ground in April was the mid 90s. Supposed to snow tomorrow.


Your welcome Spring is certainly taking it's time to arrive over there!! What with more snow tomorrow!! Hope winter is nearing its end now! Rusty is gorgeous, he reminds me a little of Sam


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Happy Monday all! May eFURRYone have a wonderful week.
@Shane Kent Such a cute little brass(?) kitten figurine! And I have a similar frame to yours, made by the same company I'm sure. *SNORGLES* to lovely Princess Kitty and to ALL of the Kent felines! 
@Trixie1 Yes, thank you for sharing the beauty with us! We're going into a less colorful period right now as the weather heats up  but we still have some flowers, and the new green leaves are pretty as well.


----------



## Shane Kent

Tarasgirl19 said:


> @Shane Kent Such a cute little brass(?)


Brass but maybe only plated. I haven't had a chance to look it up yet.










@Trixie1 Rusty is an awesome little boy as is Sam. Personally rescued cats know very well who did right by them. No doubt about it Rusty loves me and since day 1 (he had URI and an eye infection the vet cleared up) he seems to know I trapped him for the better. His little sister however, not so much. Tarasgirl was a big part of me socializing and keeping them as I have already mentioned on this thread.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Shane Kent said:


> Brass but maybe only plated. I haven't had a chance to look it up yet.
> 
> View attachment 399855
> 
> 
> @Trixie1 Rusty is an awesome little boy as is Sam. Personally rescued cats know very well who did right by them. No doubt about it Rusty loves me and since day 1 (he had URI and an eye infection the vet cleared up) he seems to know I trapped him for the better. His little sister however, not so much. Tarasgirl was a big part of me socializing and keeping them as I have already mentioned on this thread.


From the details, I'd guess solid brass. I have solid brassware from India and west Asia/north Africa and it has these same characteristics.


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 gorgous garden 

@Shane Kent love the frame and Kitty:Cat

Rainy yesterday at least no more snow. Cold or virus getting a bit better.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1 gorgous garden
> 
> @Shane Kent love the frame and Kitty:Cat
> 
> Rainy yesterday at least no more snow. Cold or virus getting a bit better.


*Feel better soon, @Summercat !* Our cats need us to be in top form, after all! :Cat


----------



## Quartermass

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1 gorgous garden
> 
> @Shane Kent love the frame and Kitty:Cat
> 
> Rainy yesterday at least no more snow. Cold or virus getting a bit better.


You've got my sympathy, I've still got a chest infection 3 weeks later. It was sunny in Scotland today so maybe the change in weather will fix both of us.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1 gorgous garden
> 
> @Shane Kent love the frame and Kitty:Cat
> 
> Rainy yesterday at least no more snow. Cold or virus getting a bit better.


Thank you SC hope you feel better tomorrow x


----------



## raysmyheart

Hope you are feeling better very soon @Summercat and @Quartermass ! Speedy & I send healing wishes your way!


----------



## Shane Kent

@Summercat Get well soon. I love Kitty too even though she is a demanding little Princess We got snow today.










We got snow and sleet today. Would have ruined the day had I not got these from Karen this morning before leaving for work.










I am not sure what to think of the mug though. "The Cat" sort of implies 4 out of the 5 cats love Karen the Best


----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> @Summercat Get well soon. I love Kitty too even though she is a demanding little Princess We got snow today.
> 
> View attachment 399967
> 
> 
> We got snow and sleet today. Would have ruined the day had I not got these from Karen this morning before leaving for work.
> 
> View attachment 399969
> 
> 
> I am not sure what to think of the mug though. "The Cat" sort of implies 4 out of the 5 cats love Karen the Best


I love the print on the tote bag @Shane Kent , that is a really nicely-made bag.



Trixie1 said:


> @Shane Kent all Ok here love the photo frame and the gorgeous photo, is that Rusty?
> 
> More colour beginning to show in the garden, mainly reds, yellow and mauves! Lot's of buds around which I'm sure will flower any day now! Can't wait!! I love spring!
> View attachment 399817
> View attachment 399818
> View attachment 399819
> View attachment 399820
> View attachment 399821


@Trixie1 your flowering shrubs are beautiful! I especially like the one with the white flowers. I think they are a type of rhododendron? I have a rhododendron in my yard, with bright pink flowers, I have to prune it this year as I notice it is branching out too much on the bottom. This photo is from last Spring, not a great one, but you can get an idea of the petals.








This morning, Speedy was trilling at the window, looking high up into a tree and I spotted what I think is a brown-headed cowbird. It came near the feeder but did not stop to eat or perch there.







Does anyone else see these birds visit their area?

Wishing everyone a very good evening/morning!:Cat


----------



## Summercat

Thanks all for the get well wishes 

Those are nice @Shane Kent !

@Quartermass sorry to hear you have been unwell as well. Have you tried something like this to help ease the symptoms?








I like the brand it is organic and the pictures of cute animals on the tins and sticks are a bonus. They are made in New Hampshire in the US I think but they sell the brand here in an organic shop, so you might be able to find them in a shop or on Amazon.


----------



## Quartermass

I've ordered a tin. Looks like a nicer version of vicks, I'l find out tomorrow!


----------



## weebeasties

@Trixie1 Your springtime photos are glorious! The colors are so vibrant! The dominant color here is green. New leaves everywhere.

@Summercat and @Quartermass Hope you are feeling better very soon!

@raysmyheart What a pretty picture of your cowbird! I haven't seen one that looks like it where I live. We do have birds that we call cowbirds (I'm sure that's not the real name) but they are completely different. They are white and have very long orange legs. They look like miniature storks or herons. They hang out in pastures with cows (hence the nickname). Quite often I have seen them riding around on the backs of cows! I have been told they scratch around in cow poop looking for food. :Yuck I don't know if that is true...I hope it's not!


----------



## weebeasties

I looked it up.:Bookworm Our "cowbirds" are actually cattle egrets!


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart Thank youyour rhododendron is absolutely beautiful too! I love the colour! I've never seen a brown-headed cowbird, think that there have been a few sightings in the UK but very rarely seen here. I have lots of magpies here, the occasional crow or heron and lots and lots of sparrows which are very cute!

@Shane Kent I love the bag too.

@weebeasties Your cattle egrets definitely look very similar to herons! Yes, I hope they don't rummage around in cattle poop too! Oh! Yuk! I'm excited to see what is going to bloom in the garden next!!


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@Shane Kent Well, but all of those new acquisitions ARE gorgeous! 
And yes, those long-legged white birds are cattle egrets. We have them here in So Cali, too. One time I saw a huge group of them standing around on this grassy patch near the library 2 locations ago. IDK what they were doing there as there were no cattle anywhere nearby, but they must have been en route to or from the dairies to the south.:Cow
@Summercat and @Quartermass adding my good wishes to those of @raysmyheart !!!


----------



## Summercat

We have fresh air!

Got our cat safe screens put in yesterday, very nice to have a better temp in the flat and smell fresh air. Despite being in a city, it smells like spring.


----------



## Quartermass

Well surprisingly he likes the smell too. The tin arrived!


----------



## Summercat

Hope you like it @Quartermass


----------



## Jcatbird

Happy belated birthday to Lance and Peanut. To all the kitties that have had a birthday lately, and people too, this is for you! We all send our love.


----------



## Shane Kent

Happy birthday @Jcatbird as well as belated to Lance and Peanut. Mine was two days ago which is why Karen gave me the card, bag and mug.

Have a great day / night everyone.


----------



## raysmyheart

weebeasties said:


> I looked it up.:Bookworm Our "cowbirds" are actually cattle egrets!
> View attachment 400024
> View attachment 400025


Thank you so much @weebeasties and @Tarasgirl19 for telling us about the cattle egrets! I was really surprised when I saw the photos @weebeasties because they are quite larger than I imagined. I have never seen these birds and they are very unique to me and they are also very beautiful! I don't get to travel, so it is always a pleasure for me to hear about wildlife and landscape that is new to me. Thank you!

@Trixie1 , I am glad you enjoyed the photo of the rhododendron, today I noticed mine are full of buds! When they bloom, I will post photos here for everyone!

Temperatures are definitely warming here in central Massachusetts in the last few weeks. Something I noticed here recently outside after dark - peeping and chirp-chirps coming from the woods surrounding my yard. Right now, it is a few singular calls♫ ♪ ♫, but as the weather keeps warming, there will undoubtedly be a nightly loud chorus of what I am thinking are frogs and crickets.:Singing:Singing:Singing

As the sun was setting one day last week -









Wishing everyone a good evening!


----------



## raysmyheart

Happy Belated Birthday @Shane Kent ♫ ♪ ♫ ♫ :Cat:Singing

from - Speedy & @raysmyheart !


----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> Happy birthday @Jcatbird


SENDING WARM BIRTHDAY WISHES TO YOU @Jcatbird from -
SPEEDY & @raysmyheart! :Singing:Cat♫ ♫ ♫:Singing ♫ :Cat ♫ ♫


----------



## Summercat

Happy Birthday to @Shane Kent & @Jcatbird


----------



## Trixie1

Happy Belated Birthday to @Jcatbird and @Shane Kent


----------



## weebeasties

Lots of springtime birthdays! Happy Birthday @Shane Kent  Didn't you say that you were waiting for a present from your MIL? Was it the mug you posted?

@Jcatbird I must have missed it. I thought you were posting birthday wishes for others. Is it your birthday too? Happy Birthday darlin'! from one southern gal to another. My wish is for health and happiness for you and your crew!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday!


----------



## Shane Kent

Thank you for the Happy Birthdays everyone.

@weebeasties My in-laws wanted to go out for dinner tonight but Karen wants to move some stuff to the new place. She told them next Friday when we get together for Easter. Karen got the bag and mug at the HomeSense store she works at. She doesn't buy much cat stuff there because I like the vintage stuff better. Karen keeps calling me a "picker" but I don't think I am because I don't sell the stuff. I think a real picker makes a living off it.

Hope everyone has a Fantastic Friday


----------



## weebeasties

@raysmyheart Since you said you liked hearing about wildlife and April 10th was Florida Gopher Tortoise Day, I thought I would share this.









I'm very fond of gopher tortoises. They are a threatened species here. They can live 40-60 years in the wild. They say adults are approximately 11-15 inches long, but the old man who lives in our yard is much larger! Despite what you heard in the story "the tortoise and the hare", gopher tortoises can move quite quickly if they want to!

A few years ago, a hurricane blew through. A river of flood water flowed from our back field toward our house. The following day we found these babies. They had been carried by the water right into our driveway none the worse for wear. I was amazed at how small they were! There's a quarter in the photo for a size comparison. 
















We handed them off to a wildlife rehabilitation worker. I felt really privileged to have met these little ones.


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties 
Aw I love turtles and tortoises 
Sad they are endangered but glad you were able to help.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> We have fresh air!
> 
> Got our cat safe screens put in yesterday, very nice to have a better temp in the flat and smell fresh air. Despite being in a city, it smells like spring.
> 
> View attachment 400142


Oh! That's great news SC, hopefully that will keep Jack Pickles and Biggles happy enough not to want to wonder out the front door!! Enjoy the fresh air!

@raysmyheart Beautiful sunset photo with the swan on the lake, hope Speedy has enjoyed her special day!:

@weebeasties My neighbours had a tortoise called Kim! That would visit our garden everyday for some lettuce! Then head off home! Very sad that they are now an endangered species thank goodness there are people like you around to help and the wonderful rehabilitation workers too, must surely be helping.

Have a great weekend everybodyx


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Oh, gosh, @Shane Kent -- how on earth did I miss that? A belated but very Happy PURRthday to you -- *and many, many more, in good health, happiness, safety, love, and PURRS!*














*An adorable cat and an adorable cat-themed cake -- enjoy!* :Happy:Cat

And as for those tortoises, @weebeasties -- love them! Dear friends have a tortoise named Henrietta, who's male btw  and when I was small, my folks brought in Pete and Repete, red-eared sliders. They didn't know much about successful keeping of tiny turtles, so in time, Pete II and Repete II followed. And then, we did not have more shelled people. :Bawling


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@raysmyheart Glad you enjoyed! 
And my gosh, Lance and Peanut, missed you all's PURRthday as well! A big belated Happy PURRthday to you two! *and many, many more, in safety, wellness, happiness, comfort, and Love!* :Cat:Cat


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Summercat said:


> We have fresh air!
> 
> Got our cat safe screens put in yesterday, very nice to have a better temp in the flat and smell fresh air. Despite being in a city, it smells like spring.
> 
> View attachment 400142


What a gorgeous pic! So glad you are enjoying in safety, all! One of my exes is British and from him I learned that a lot of houses across the Pond don't have screens. Very glad you now do!


----------



## Trixie1

Had a spring clear out in the attic today and come across this Tiny Cat Book!! Here it is, along with a few pages from inside..Glad I found it again! It's back on the book shelf


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## Summercat

Hi all
Snow flurries here again today and I thought spring was ready for a longer visit.

Hello from Jack


----------



## weebeasties

Jack has the right idea. Sleep through the snow. My goodness! His paws look HUGE!


----------



## Quartermass

Jack has big paws, at least in that picture. Is there any possibility he's going to grow into them and be the size of a leopard?


----------



## Summercat

@Quartermass @weebeasties 
Hi,
The pic angle probably makes his paws look a bit bigger but he is a big cat so far and lots more growing to do.
I call him jungle cat sometimes :Bookworm


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Hi all
> Snow flurries here again today and I thought spring was ready for a longer visit.
> 
> Hello from Jack
> View attachment 400534


Hello Jack He is certainly going to be a big cat SC! How are you all enjoying the new window screens? Is he still trying to escape via the door to go for a walk-about?


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> Hi all
> Snow flurries here again today and I thought spring was ready for a longer visit.
> 
> Hello from Jack
> View attachment 400534


This is an absolutely adorable photo @Summercat - Jack is so handsome and sweet.:Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

Cold and snowy April Sunday









Hibernating later









Moms' hand warmer









All warmed up, just lazing around


----------



## dustydiamond1

Belated Happy Birthday jcatbird ad Shane Kent


----------



## Summercat

Cozy photos @dustydiamond1 

@Trixie1 
Not quite, he knows know he can get the first door with no lock open but seems to know he can't the second, so tries but not as long. He sits and meows a bit.

They both like watching at the windows and it is good entertainment for them.


----------



## weebeasties

@dustydiamond1 Adorable Gypsy! I want to reach through my phone and rub her belly! Thanks for posting these pics. They gave me a much needed smile this morning.:Cat


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> Cold and snowy April Sunday
> View attachment 400605
> 
> 
> Hibernating later
> View attachment 400606
> 
> 
> Moms' hand warmer
> View attachment 400607
> 
> 
> All warmed up, just lazing around
> View attachment 400609
> View attachment 400610


Gypsy is adorable @dustydiamond1 and looks very cozy! She is a sweet girl.:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

dustydiamond1 said:


> Cold and snowy April Sunday
> View attachment 400605
> 
> 
> Hibernating later
> View attachment 400606
> 
> 
> Moms' hand warmer
> View attachment 400607
> 
> 
> All warmed up, just lazing around
> View attachment 400609
> View attachment 400610


Absolutely gorgeous photos of Gypsy! Looking very, very relaxed! Especially in the last photo! She's lovely! Wouldn't blame her for hibernating until the white stuff finally disappears!!


----------



## Shane Kent

Lately I have been collecting gift boxes at dollar stores and thrift stores. Here are a few of them.



















Then along came this little fellow.


----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> Then along came this little fellow.


Oh, I love this little kitten, looking up to the sky, thinking of 'memories'. It is an adorable music box @Shane Kent .:Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

raysmyheart said:


> Oh, I love this little kitten, looking up to the sky, thinking of 'memories'. It is an adorable music box @Shane Kent .:Cat


I found 11 cat music boxes in approx 1 year Good thing I have a bunch of gift boxes


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@Shane Kent I was going to say, "beautiful!" until I scrolled down to the last find. Then I said, "AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!" Here's the one I bought for my mom.


----------



## Shane Kent

This one is for @1CatOverTheLine , almost there buddy









Princess on the Left and a Princess on the Right with the Queen Zoe in the middle.


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## Orange&White

Shane Kent said:


> This one is for @1CatOverTheLine , almost there buddy
> 
> View attachment 400879
> 
> Princess on the Left and a Princess on the Right with the Queen Zoe in the middle.


That's very sweet @Shane Kent!

This is my senior domestic cat Tangent with Misfit, the feral who the shelter said was "too wild to be tamed". It takes Misfit a while to make friends. Once she feels safe, she decides that people and other animals are "okay", and she's a best buddy.


----------



## Shane Kent

Happy Thursday that is like a Friday everybody. No work tomorrow. Good Friday which makes this Happy Thursday

The view out back of work today.









@Orange&White  Cute shot. It will be a while before Kitty (the Calico) will let Molly get that close to her. Kitty is also a socialized feral. Zoe can get close to both so she makes a good buffer. I think a few trips to the cottage and Kitty will start to relax around Molly. I am fairly certain the Sun room at the cottage is Kitty's favorite place to be.


----------



## Orange&White

Beautiful sunrise!

It did take a while for Misfit to stop literally "going for the eyeballs" with Tangent and my Corgi, to the point where I had to take Tangent to the vet to treat a scratched eye. I wasn't sure she was going to fit as an indoor cat, but that was months and months ago. They've worked out their relationships, thankfully! 

Misfit and my other formal feral, Farrell, are still wary of each other, but they've always kept their distance, so no blood shed or scratched eyeballs!


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Shane Kent said:


> Happy Thursday that is like a Friday everybody. No work tomorrow. Good Friday which makes this Happy Thursday
> 
> The view out back of work today.
> View attachment 400933
> 
> 
> @Orange&White  Cute shot. It will be a while before Kitty (the Calico) will let Molly get that close to her. Kitty is also a socialized feral. Zoe can get close to both so she makes a good buffer. I think a few trips to the cottage and Kitty will start to relax around Molly. I am fairly certain the Sun room at the cottage is Kitty's favorite place to be.


***WOW!*** GORGEOUS photo!


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Orange&White said:


> That's very sweet @Shane Kent!
> 
> This is my senior domestic cat Tangent with Misfit, the feral who the shelter said was "too wild to be tamed". It takes Misfit a while to make friends. Once she feels safe, she decides that people and other animals are "okay", and she's a best buddy.
> 
> View attachment 400886


So lovely! I love their names (and I hope they do, too).


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Shane Kent said:


> This one is for @1CatOverTheLine , almost there buddy
> 
> View attachment 400879
> 
> Princess on the Left and a Princess on the Right with the Queen Zoe in the middle.


SO beautiful!!!


----------



## Jcatbird

Hello everyone! Wow! Thank you for all the birthday wishes! I've missed so much here. Adorable tortoises, our favorite kitty pictures, amazing sky photos, cute cat birthday greetings and cakes, and of course, one of my all time favorites, a music box! Thank you again @Shane Kent for the Menories!
I've been caught up in a lot of work with some other cat rescue centers as well as my own fur babies. A pilot program is being attempted near me and I really want it to work. A TNR and feral colony that will be protected on their own land! Everyone here is hoping that it works out. I also wanted to share some of the reactions the kitties had to my birthday celebration. I hope Shane Kent, Tarasgrl, Lance and Peanut has as much fun as these guys did! To all others I may have missed too!

A Lady brought a special cake! 








She had special icing made that kitties could eat!!








It has yougurt! 








Bj and all the others loved it!








Bonjure wanted a second helping! 








Not one kitty turned it down.








They all used proper table manners. Lady always acts like a lady! Lol








Banjo blew up the balloons. 








Then she sat back to admire the special led light inside. The ballooons were a big hit with the kitties. 








By the time the party ended, the cats were a bit hungover from too much fun! Banjo probably blew up too many balloons! She recovered as soon as I brought out the treats of chicken and tuna for those who prefer it. 








I hope all the birthdays were great. Any birthday with happy kitties is a very good one! 
Thank you again everyone! I hope this post finds all our friends here very well! Snow now? Good time to hibernate Jack!


----------



## Orange&White

What a wonderful birthday party! Hard to imagine any better.


----------



## Trixie1

@Jcatbird Wow!! What a fantastic birthday party you all had!! Glad you enjoyed!! Lovely to see the cats enjoying cake! And the illumines balloons are great fun!! Good luck with the pilot project your attempting, sounds wonderful!! Protecting a feral colony on their own land, really hope it works out.

Happy Easter everybody, Enjoyx


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@Jcatbird That cake looks SO scrumptious! And that is one party I would have loved to attend. *Did you get/are you using a different camera? I love all of the pictures but those you posted latest are very good!*


----------



## weebeasties

@Jcatbird That looks like an amazing birthday party! Wishing you the very best of luck on your TNR project! The difference you will make in the lives of those cats will be HUGE! 

Well, apparently nothing "unpleasant" has happened to Buddy since we have had him. Until yesterday. I thought he might be having a problem with a hairball so I bought some paste for that. I offered it to him, but he was uninterested. So I just opened his mouth and popped it in. The look of shock and surprise on his face!  It was like his brain couldn't process what had just happened. "Mom just did something to me _and I didn't like it!!"_ He just didn't know what to do in the situation. He came to me for comfort, yet kept looking at me with those big surprised eyes. It was comical and heartbreaking all at the same time. I'm supposed to give him a second dose today but I don't know if my heart can take it. He sure has me wrapped around his paw!


----------



## Tarasgirl19

weebeasties said:


> @Jcatbird That looks like an amazing birthday party! Wishing you the very best of luck on your TNR project! The difference you will make in the lives of those cats will be HUGE!
> 
> Well, apparently nothing "unpleasant" has happened to Buddy since we have had him. Until yesterday. I thought he might be having a problem with a hairball so I bought some paste for that. I offered it to him, but he was uninterested. So I just opened his mouth and popped it in. The look of shock and surprise on his face!  It was like his brain couldn't process what had just happened. "Mom just did something to me _and I didn't like it!!"_ He just didn't know what to do in the situation. He came to me for comfort, yet kept looking at me with those big surprised eyes. It was comical and heartbreaking all at the same time. I'm supposed to give him a second dose today but I don't know if my heart can take it. He sure has me wrapped around his paw!


If he really hates it, you could try giving him a dab of margarine or butter, or some vegetable oil, or even Vaseline.


----------



## weebeasties

Tarasgirl19 said:


> If he really hates it, you could try giving him a dab of margarine or butter, or some vegetable oil, or even Vaseline.


Thanks. I don't think he actually disliked the taste of the stuff, he just didn't like that I shoved it in his mouth! I know you can put it on a paw for them to lick it off, but I'm sure he would manage to flick it on the furniture or (more likely) rub it all over Sam.:Smuggrin


----------



## Tarasgirl19

weebeasties said:


> Thanks. I don't think he actually disliked the taste of the stuff, he just didn't like that I shoved it in his mouth! I know you can put it on a paw for them to lick it off, but I'm sure he would manage to flick it on the furniture or (more likely) rub it all over Sam.:Smuggrin


Been there, done that. I still have cat furniture with spots on it that nothing has managed to move. From Petromalt, flung expertly, and quite some time ago, I might add.:Arghh


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties Hope Buddy has forgiven you for shoving the nasty medicine paste in his mouth and is over the initial shock of it all now! Hope Sam or the furniture didn't end up covered either!!


----------



## weebeasties

Trixie1 said:


> @weebeasties Hope Buddy has forgiven you for shoving the nasty medicine paste in his mouth and is over the initial shock of it all now! Hope Sam or the furniture didn't end up covered either!!


Oh he forgave me immediately. It just took the shock about 5 minutes to wear off then he was his normal goofy self. I swear he has the happiest personality of any cat I've known. Our Keith is a perpetual happy boy, but Buddy seems to find the joy in every moment. I wish I was more like that. I do know I'm much happier since he came into our lives. His optimism and exuberance are infectious!


----------



## Jcatbird

Thank you everyone for the response to the birthday party! @Orange&White It was fun.
@Trixie1 The balloons were enjoyed almost as much as the cake! @Tarasgirl19 You must join us for the next one! That would be wonderful! I'm using the same camera but I always snap off a lot of shots and sometimes my eyes do better than others. @weebeasties Poor buddy! I know you are forgiven though. It is for the best, after all. I have switched to homemade butter for mine. They are curious about the making of the butter and delighted to be allowed samples. Making it is very easy and there is no salt or anything added. It's yummy!

For anyone here who honors the day of Easter, or even for those who don't, I thought the following might be amusing. Beware of the bunny!


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird I hope the pilot program is successful and the protected place for the kitties works out well.










No kitty cake party for me  but Molly is enjoying her comfy life very much


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent I love all the kitties together. You have a little colony right there! Lol
The cake was specially made, as much for the kitties as for me. A friend came up with a recipe using yougurt and other good things that the kitties could have. She knew they would want to be included. Very smart on her part. 
Molly is looking very settled in these days! She is safe and content now. Quite a difference! Love works wonders.
Thank you about the pilot program. There are many details and legalities to be worked out but many here are hopeful.


----------



## Orange&White

Jcatbird said:


> Thank you everyone for the response to the birthday party! @Orange&White It was fun.
> @Trixie1 The balloons were enjoyed almost as much as the cake! @Tarasgirl19 You must join us for the next one! That would be wonderful! I'm using the same camera but I always snap off a lot of shots and sometimes my eyes do better than others. @weebeasties Poor buddy! I know you are forgiven though. It is for the best, after all. I have switched to homemade butter for mine. They are curious about the making of the butter and delighted to be allowed samples. Making it is very easy and there is no salt or anything added. It's yummy!
> 
> For anyone here who honors the day of Easter, or even for those who don't, I thought the following might be amusing. Beware of the bunny!


Love the video!

The Easter Bunny Psalm:

The bunny is my shepherd, I shall not want
He chaseth me across green pastures
Past the quiet water trough.

Even though he hoppeth
Through the valley
Of the shadow of the barn
I shall fear no evil
For his floppy ears, and his cotton tail
They comfort me.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird I have been wrapping and packing kitty stuff all afternoon.










Molly is a sweet little girl. She is fitting right in but I will be moving them all in a couple of weeks. I will move Taz and Zoe first and let them spread some cat scent around for a couple of days. Hopefully it makes it familiar for Kitty and Rusty, they are still very timid.


----------



## dustydiamond1

I put a short line of this on my finger and Gypsy licks it right off, she really likes it.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Jcatbird said:


> Thank you everyone for the response to the birthday party! @Orange&White It was fun.
> @Trixie1 The balloons were enjoyed almost as much as the cake! @Tarasgirl19 You must join us for the next one! That would be wonderful! I'm using the same camera but I always snap off a lot of shots and sometimes my eyes do better than others. @weebeasties Poor buddy! I know you are forgiven though. It is for the best, after all. I have switched to homemade butter for mine. They are curious about the making of the butter and delighted to be allowed samples. Making it is very easy and there is no salt or anything added. It's yummy!
> 
> For anyone here who honors the day of Easter, or even for those who don't, I thought the following might be amusing. Beware of the bunny!


I really enjoyed the video and your idea of homemade butter is a great one. Hoppy Easter everyone


----------



## Jcatbird

@Orange&White I love that Psalm! I am also comforted by floppy ears and a cotton tail. 
@Shane Kent I think it's a great idea to spread familiar cat scent first. I know the move will be a bit nerve wracking for all! I can imagine you are packing a lot. I hope all the kitties, four legged and Furless travel well. :[email protected] I'm glad you liked the video too. The freshly made butter is a winner with me! I love it on warm, baked bread.


----------



## dustydiamond1

What do you mean they're not toys for me?








What? Smile for the camera? and wish everybody Happy what? 








You know I don't do cameras,










I'm out of here









Happy Easter Everyone


----------



## Shane Kent

@dustydiamond1 Cute Easter stuff but I think you need something like this to catify it


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> @dustydiamond1 Cute Easter stuff but I think you need something like this to catify it
> 
> View attachment 401488


Love this little white cat! But then again I'm a tad biased towards white cats!


----------



## Shane Kent

Trixie1 said:


> Love this little white cat! But then again I'm a tad biased towards white cats!


I have these two egg cups as well. I had the one on the right for several months before I realized what it was.










I used to say I was partial to ginger cats but at this point I am just plane old cat crazy.


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> I have these two egg cups as well. I had the one on the right for several months before I realized what it was.
> 
> View attachment 401499
> 
> 
> I used to say I was partial to ginger cats but at this point I am just plane old cat crazy.


Lol Oh these are cute!! I think everyone here is just crazy about cats!! Me included of course! No matter what colour!! I haven't used an egg cup in years! Have got some somewhere but nowhere near as interesting as these two.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Shane Kent said:


> @dustydiamond1 Cute Easter stuff but I think you need something like this to catify it
> 
> View attachment 401488


Most definitly, I had to use Gypsy to Catify my Easter message.
Are you anywhere near all the flooding?


----------



## Shane Kent

dustydiamond1 said:


> Most definitly, I had to use Gypsy to Catify my Easter message.
> Are you anywhere all the flooding?


The flooding is along the Ottawa and Rideau rivers. Karen and I live a few kilometers from the Ottawa river and even further from the Rideau. The roads that are flooded are not near our house or my work. The cottage is 15 to 20 feet up from the bay so no chance of flooding there either. It is very sunny here today so I would imagine the water levels are going down. There was a lot of rain on the weekend.

Have a great day.


----------



## weebeasties

Happy Tuesday! 
I witnessed something rather miraculous. Our cats get along well with one another...except Sunshine. She's never been thrilled with her little brothers, Sam and Buddy. No fighting, she just either gives them a scornful stare or ignores them entirely. Last night however, as I was taking turns brushing her and Sam, she turned around and began grooming him! That's the first time I've seen her do that in the three years we have had Sam! It made me soo happy and Sam seemed pretty happy too!


----------



## weebeasties

We have cactus that grow wild on the edge of the wood. Prickly pear maybe? Anyway, here's some of their flowers.


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties Congrats on Sunshine's progress in becoming a loving sister to her little brothers. I was surprised the first time I saw Taz groom Kitty. I was fully expecting her to swat him because she is such a feisty little girl. Instead she seemed to enjoy it very much.

It will be a little while before I see flowers outside but I am happy the snow is gone and the birds are back to fill the morning with sound.

Ever since I brought Kitty and Rusty home I have referred to Zoe as the queen of the cats with her little princess Kitty. I did not realize an intact female is called a queen. Oops. I got Zoe from the Ottawa Humane Society so she is most definitely spayed.

Hope everyone has a Terrific Tuesday


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties what a beautiful flower!! Love the colour!! Not heard of "prickly pear" had to google it and it certainly looks like the photo you have posted here. I would love to grow a cactus here that produces flowers like these but unfortunately we just don't have the climate here!! How sweet Sunshine sounds!! to start grooming Sam after all this time! Sam was probably as surprised as you!! May it long continue!!

@Shane Kent So glad to hear that the snow has finally gone, your winter seems to have gone on forever!!! Must be great to have the birds back chirping away.


----------



## raysmyheart

I have a lot of posts to catch up on, but want to send warm wishes to all from Speedy & me:Cat

@dustydiamond1 , Gypsy is simply adorable in the photos checking out the Easter figurines! She looks like she is being very cautious, too! It reminds me of Speedy checking out some figurines here -

Surprisingly, nothing broken







.

Have a wonderful evening, everyone!


----------



## raysmyheart

weebeasties said:


> We have cactus that grow wild on the edge of the wood. Prickly pear maybe? Anyway, here's some of their flowers.
> View attachment 401560
> View attachment 401561


This is one plant that doesn't grow where I am here in Massachusetts -cactus. This is a very pretty one @weebeasties , a very vibrant, sunny yellow!







Hello to all from Speedy!


----------



## raysmyheart

I stopped by the pond after work today.
Three small ducks were swimming peacefully and minding their own business - It was very peaceful and I was enjoying the soft quack-quack sounds -









A goose flew in from far at very high speed, it actually took my breath away and landed sort of harassingly in the middle of the ducks -









Everyone worked it out, however - the ducks decided to swim in one direction and the goose went in the other direction, the pond had room for all of them to swim.











Shane Kent said:


> @weebeasties Congrats on Sunshine's progress in becoming a loving sister to her little brothers. I was surprised the first time I saw Taz groom Kitty. I was fully expecting her to swat him because she is such a feisty little girl. Instead she seemed to enjoy it very much.
> 
> It will be a little while before I see flowers outside but I am happy the snow is gone and the birds are back to fill the morning with sound.
> 
> Ever since I brought Kitty and Rusty home I have referred to Zoe as the queen of the cats with her little princess Kitty. I did not realize an intact female is called a queen. Oops. I got Zoe from the Ottawa Humane Society so she is most definitely spayed.
> 
> Hope everyone has a Terrific Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 401563


These are awesome figurines @Shane Kent , I especially love the facial features and finish on the kitty in the center.

Wishing a good Thursday to all!


----------



## Shane Kent

Hello @raysmyheart and Speedy. Definitely no cactus growing outside in the Ottawa Valley. Lots and lots of cute cat stuff though. Today was a very kitty day










It is a kittybank. A slice of the back is hinged to put coins in. I got it today at lunch at the Value Village near the burger place. I finished the following tonight at work. It is only two feet high. I finished a six foot tall one last week and gave it to a coworker. He passed it along to a friend of his that has two rescue cats. This one is for my cats.










I hope everyone is having a nice week.


----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> I finished the following tonight at work. It is only two feet high. I finished a six foot tall one last week and gave it to a coworker. He passed it along to a friend of his that has two rescue cats. This one is for my cats.


That is just awesome, the Cats will love this. Cats love to be up above things, looking down and they do love these nice flat, soft surfaces to lounge. Yours looks like it is very roomy for the Cats to be very comfortable. This is great!

Oh, that is the sweetest kitty bank @Shane Kent . The loving looks of these two Cats makes me smile and the knitting bag is wonderful!


----------



## Shane Kent

raysmyheart said:


> Yours looks like it is very roomy for the Cats to be very comfortable.


----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 401737


I thought the cat tree you made looked great yesterday @Shane Kent but seeing the photo today - this is just super and it really makes me smile because it is like the Cats did not take long in trying it out and I see the panels you made are very roomy for comfortable lounging! It looks like your Kitties are saying -"What? This has been ours all along! All ours. See? :Cat :Cat It was built just for us! "


----------



## weebeasties

@raysmyheart So glad that the ducks and goose worked out their differences and were able to share the pond!

@Shane Kent The cat tree looks fabulous! I've noticed that our cats always seem to prefer stuff we have made for them over store-bought stuff. I wonder if it's because it already has our smell all over it? Or perhaps they are just showing their apprection for our hard work? I'm sure your babies are going to love the new tree!

I'm in a good mood. We got our old lawnmower working! We had to change the spark plugs and fuel filter and it started up! We put new blades on it too. Now if I could only figure out how to fix the steering mechanism. It's so hard to turn, by the time you are done mowing, you feel like your arms are gonna fall off! Oh well, that's a problem for another day! Right now I'm enjoying the smell of fresh cut grass and our house no longer looks like abandonded property! The grass in the front was so high, it must have been a foot tall.

Hope everyone is having a happy, productive day!


----------



## raysmyheart

weebeasties said:


> We got our old lawnmower working!


This is great @weebeasties ! There is nothing like hearing the lawnmower start up after working on it! :Joyful
You know, this is what I am planning today - I need to go out and start my mower for the season and see what it needs, I might need to visit the hardware store today. We have a great local family-owned hardware store in my town and any excuse for me to go there, well, I just love to look at all they have to offer this time of year.
The smell of freshly-cut grass is Heavenly to me!







Speedy and I wish everyone a very good day!♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties By the time the grass has grown here I will be fully moved into the townhouse. The lawn there is tiny so I will use a manual push mower. I won't have anywhere to keep my gas powered mower so I will store it at the cottage along with the snow blower.

I would like to think the cats are showing their appreciation for our hard work but I think you are right about our smell being all over it. Opposed to something from a factory with an unfamiliar scent. Karen told me to stop making them because we have four at home now but I will make more and give them away. I have access to a lot of scrap wood so I only have to pay for the carpet and glue. I don't think I will make another six foot tall one any time soon. They are difficult to put together because I have to use a ladder. Plus I have to add additional support so it doesn't break and tip over. The following is the last six foot one I built. I took that photo before I finished the two platforms in the middle so the carpet on them isn't wrapped around yet.










Zoe and Rusty hogged the new one last night but Karen said Taz got on it this afternoon. She sent me a photo.










I had glued the carpet on it several days ago and just assembled it last night. It had time for the Low VOC glue to off-gas so it wasn't overly stinky when I took it home. Taz doesn't like strong chemical odors they stress him out. Not to mention it is bad for them.

Hope everyone is having a great day. The weather and temperature in Ottawa is very nice today.


----------



## raysmyheart

The cat trees are amazing @Shane Kent ! The designs of the trees look very comfortable and accommodating to how Cats move and rest and it looks like your tree is getting high marks already!:Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

raysmyheart said:


> The cat trees are amazing @Shane Kent ! The designs of the trees look very comfortable and accommodating to how Cats move and rest and it looks like your tree is getting high marks already!:Cat


They like laying on them and rubbing their head on the carpeted post. And of course scratching the heck out of them










Salt-N-Pepa is here.


----------



## Trixie1

Hi All

Hope your enjoying your weekend! Was planning to do some gardening this weekend but then Storm Hannah hit and it was blowing a gale, so no gardening for me this weekend ! Ho hum!! Sam decided 
to stay in most of the weekend due to the bad weather, he ventured out a couple of times only to return a couple of minutes later and eventually gave up!! Today's been more relaxing and less windy but chilly. Here he is just chilling on a Sunday afternoon today!x


----------



## weebeasties

@Trixie1 Sam is just so adorable!


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## dustydiamond1

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 402119
> 
> 
> View attachment 402120


Is that a picture of Kitty in the frame?


----------



## dustydiamond1

Outside our backdoor today


----------



## Shane Kent

@dustydiamond1 Hey, no fair! You have leaves on the trees! We got snow on Saturday but it wasn't much and melted when it hit the ground. It is Rusty in the frame as it was the best printed photo I had at the time. After we finish moving I will get a table for the frames and print more photos. I have a bunch of cat themed frames.

I found a cute napkin holder on the weekend.










I got the following two several months apart and they seem to be a matching set










Have a Magnificent Monday everyone. As always, kitties included


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## tinydestroyer

@Shane Kent What great additions to your collection. I especially like the pair of white kities. What curious little faces! And your cat tree is phenomenal! I hope the move / packing is going well for you and Karen, and wish you and all the kitties the best!

@Trixie1 Sam is so cute, flashing his belly like that! How adorable! Sorry you missed out on gardening, but I hope you weathered the storm alright. I've been unable to do much outisde, too, with the rain we've had this week. Here are some of my neighbors' pretty tulips and daffodils, though! 























@raysmyheart I love the smell of fresh-cut grass, too! It's great that you have a locally-owned hardware store. It's so much nicer to deal with a business who cares whether or not they keep yours, and who is available to answer questions!

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## Trixie1

@tinydestroyer What beautiful flowers!! The colours are quite stunning! Thank you for posting Sam is certainly not shy when it comes to showing his belly to the world!! He does it at least three or four times a day!! I love it when he does it, hopefully means he's happy and feels safe here. Hope you manage to get out into the garden soon too, the weather has gone a bit pear shaped here! Can't seem to make up it's mind at the moment! Roll on summer!

Hope everybody else is keeping wellx


----------



## raysmyheart

So wonderful to see the beautiful kitties here, sweet Sam @Trixie1 showing his tummy, he is adorable! Also, beautiful Gypsy @dustydiamond1 , she looks like she is enjoying her sunbathing, she looks so content and Rusty @Shane Kent looking so handsome in the kitty frame.

@tinydestroyer , the tulip colors are striking! I always love the tulips that have a blend of two colors in them.

One of my favorite flowers is Bee Balm or Monarda. They grow easily, the leaves have a smell of licorice and the hummingbirds are crazy about them.

















Wishing a good evening/morning to all!:Cat:Cat:Cat:Singing:Cat:Joyful


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 402632


This is a very beautiful figurine @Shane Kent !


----------



## Shane Kent

raysmyheart said:


> This is a very beautiful figurine @Shane Kent !


The tea cup is very cute. Cat in a basket and another on the other side outside the basket. It is truly amazing I come across so much kitty stuff and the tea cup is in purrrfect condition. Then again I have so much cat stuff from fancy pet furniture to little figurines. But my cats don't have a good quality of living because I don't let them outside. Four significantly sized cat trees as well. I think people need to lose that term "quality of life" because it ain't so and where I live that gets shot down by the Humane Society and my vet. My cats have a far better quality of life than any cat on this site and TCS as well as the planet!

No wonder why they don't have the fancy pet couches elsewhere. In Ottawa you are expected to treat you pet like a kid and keep it living inside not outside not even in a so called cat proof garden where cats have gotten into my backyard. I have to keep those cats away from my cats because I paid over 600 each for full blood tests.

P.S. Everyone should feel their cat is the best cat ever.


----------



## weebeasties

@Shane Kent 
Ummm...Did I miss something? Did someone say your cats do not have a good quality of life because they are indoors? If they did, they clearly don't know what they are talking about. You devote your life to keeping your cats safe and happy and your friends here know that.
To anyone who thinks I should let my cats roam free, I dismiss their opinion because they are an uncaring fool. Both of my former ferals carry the evidence of just one of the dangers of the ourside world. Rocky has buckshot in his abdomen, Jasmine has a BB embedded in her skull. She also has a jaw that was broken and did not heal correctly. All these things happened when they were "enjoying the freedom" of living outdoors before I found them. Then there is Keith who was being chased by a pack of dogs when I rescued him.
My cats are not door darters. They have no interest in going out. Jasmine in particular is terrified of an open door. 
Anyone who thinks a cat must be allowed outside is just a person who is too lazy to make indoor life interesting. You have to work at it. Apparently some people just can't be bothered to make the effort.
Ignore anyone who tries to put you down for keeping your babies safe. YOU know how much love, attention, and stimulation YOU provide. YOUR cats are happy and that is what matters.
Be well.


----------



## Trixie1

@Shane Kent Not sure if it's something you've read on here or somewhere else!? Was it something that somebody has said to you? If so, please IGNORE them! You certainly do NOT need to defend how you look after your cats as far as I'm concerned Shane. There is absolutely NO doubt in my mind that you love your cats (and all Cats!) for that matter, very, very much. Thanks to you, they are happy, healthy and alive!! The care you provide to each one of them is exceptional. The stimulation you also provide for them as indoor cats is amazing!! You only need to see the Cat Trees that you have hand made (I might add) are brilliant! I understand how important your cats are to you and what lengths you will go to to ensure they are happy and have lots to stimulate them while indoors. I believe that your gorgeous cats have everything and more that they need as indoor cats to live a very, very happy, safe and much loved life.


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties Thank goodness that Rocky, Jasmine and Keith are now all safe with you!


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties No one thing in specific just every time I see that pathetic comment it makes me cringe. It is like implying mine don't have a good quality, lol. It is not so much all the stuff I have for my cats but that they know it is theirs. They know the pet furniture, etc is theirs and when I bring it home they get excited. It is so cute, like a little kid. They also hover over the figurines, etc as they identify them as cats. Very interested, very curious

It is all about love and attention where I live. Lots of love and attention they have a good life. The two women online that helped me with Kitty and Rusty told me to ignore them wanting to get back outside and keep them inside. My vet was the same, did not want me to put them back outside. They all told me once they learn how good it is inside they won't want to go back outside. Kitty and Rusty never go outside and they don't go to the front door.

I really do feel I have the best cats on the planet. I would argue it in fact. Everyone should feel that way. I would not hate someone for saying they have the best cats when I know I do

@Trixie1 Quality of life is in the eye of the beholder. I try not to mention it much on the net but I am very much against cats outside unattended. The only two that will go out are Taz and Zoe, the Maine Coons of course. When they are outside I hover over them like they hover over the figurines. They are very smart and I am happy they share their house with Kitty and Rusty as well as Molly.


----------



## weebeasties

I could have worded my earlier post better (and more politely) but I was angry. It seems there are places that are much safer for outside cats than where I live. Here cats are considered by many people to be vermin. Many people here have no empathy for cats and casual cruelty is common. Humans are by far the biggest threat an outdoor cat faces where I am from. Then there are the natural predators like coyote and bobcat.
So forgive me if I get a little hot under the collar when someone says my babies would be better off if allowed to run free. I do my very best to keep them safe AND happy.


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties










I highly doubt anyone on here has these










If not the Quality of Lifers can speak up!


----------



## weebeasties

Shane Kent said:


> @weebeasties
> 
> View attachment 402717
> 
> 
> I highly doubt anyone on here has these
> 
> View attachment 402718
> 
> 
> If not the Quality of Lifers can speak up!


Oh wow! I LOVE those! Are the cats able to perch on top or do they just roll off? Where did you find those? I think Spike needs one.


----------



## weebeasties

Actually @Shane Kent , I think I can make a variation of that with one of those concrete forms and cover it with carpet. I just dont know if they make the forms that large...I may need to take a trip to Home Depot this week.


----------



## dustydiamond1

_"@Shane Kent I don't think I will make another six foot tall one any time soon. They are difficult to put together because I have to use a ladder. Plus I have to add additional support so it doesn't break and tip over. The following is the last six foot one I built. I took that photo before I finished the two platforms in the middle so the carpet on them isn't wrapped around yet."_









Our little pole climber would just love to have something that tall to shimmy up indoors!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy is a full time inside girl now but she still wants to go outside as she was when she was a stray.
















I'm ready!! Hurry up Mom!!


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> Gypsy is a full time inside girl now but she still wants to go outside as she was when she was a stray.
> View attachment 402743
> 
> View attachment 402744
> 
> I'm ready!! Hurry up Mom!!
> View attachment 402745
> View attachment 402746


I love Gypsy's expression @dustydiamond1 and even better when I saw the little squirrel over her shoulder!


----------



## dustydiamond1

We have rain coming all next week so we made sure she got out this weekend.
































It doesn't show very well on my camera but the little blue flowers next to the Violets are almost florescent.


























And some of the last of the Lilacs


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> I love Gypsy's expression @dustydiamond1 and even better when I saw the little squirrel over her shoulder!


Oh I know! That's why I cropped the photo to make Mr Squirrel easier to see. They taunt her unmercifully thru that window!


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> We have rain coming all next week so we made sure she got out this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 402833
> 
> View attachment 402825
> View attachment 402826
> View attachment 402827
> 
> 
> It doesn't show very well on my camera but the little blue flowers next to the Violets are almost florescent.
> 
> View attachment 402828
> 
> View attachment 402830
> 
> View attachment 402831
> 
> 
> And some of the last of the Lilacs
> View attachment 402829
> View attachment 402832


These are super photos @dustydiamond1 ! Your area certainly looks far ahead of Massachusetts as far as blooming goes. Beautiful pictures and beautiful Gypsy! I do like her harness, it looks very secure and like a little jacket.


----------



## dustydiamond1

It is a *Mynwood Cat Jacket* with a reflective strip:










it is the same design,so just as secure, but shorter and less restrictive than the
*Kitty Holster Cat Harness *which is the 1st one I got for her.


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties Karen got the C shaped pet chairs at Home Sense. They are formed plywood. I wouldn't recommend them as the cats rarely use them and prefer the carpeted structures more. They rarely lay on the pet couches but Molly likes the two kids upholstered chairs a lot. I would recommend making your own carpeted structures and use Low or No VOC carpet glue. You also want to avoid carpet that is very chemically smelling as it will have VOCs. Older used carpet that is in perfect condition would be best because the VOCs would have gassed off with most if not all the VOCs gone. Also VOCs in plywood so old plywood would be great if can get your hands on it.

@dustydiamond1 There you go flaunting that green grass again.


----------



## tinydestroyer

Shane Kent said:


> It is all about love and attention where I live. Lots of love and attention they have a good life.





Shane Kent said:


> I really do feel I have the best cats on the planet. I would argue it in fact. Everyone should feel that way. I would not hate someone for saying they have the best cats when I know I do





Shane Kent said:


> Quality of life is in the eye of the beholder. I try not to mention it much on the net but I am very much against cats outside unattended.


Hear, hear!!!
I agree wholeheartedly, Shane. Everyone should giving in giving their cats all the love and attention they can possibly muster. These animals are magnificent creatures, and we should do everything in our power to take care of them - even when that means making tough decisions about their well-being.

I love the modern circle cat beds you got! Hope your move is going well.

@dustydiamond1 I love the pictures of Gypsy. She looks very happy on her harness. Thanks for sharing the kind you use, and all the adorable pictures!

Speaking of adorable, Mondo and I saw some baby bunnies running round the neighborhood as we walked yesterday.























Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## Trixie1

@dustydiamond1 beautiful photos of gorgeous Gypsy out and about with you!! I love the one with Mr Squirrel in the background!! That's just brilliant!!


----------



## Trixie1

Received a gift yesterday from a friend back from holiday. This black mug with green eyes turns into a black cat when filled with hot water! How cute is this!! I seem to be having more hot drinks then usual today, just so I can see it!!


----------



## Shane Kent

@Trixie1 Very cute. Reminds me of Molly looking out from within the carpeted tube.










Here is a more recent photo of her playing with Taz. They play together a lot.


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> @Trixie1 Very cute. Reminds me of Molly looking out from within the carpeted tube.
> 
> View attachment 402907
> 
> 
> Here is a more recent photo of her playing with Taz. They play together a lot.
> 
> View attachment 402908


It's those beautiful green eyes again!! So pleased she's well and truly settled now, love seeing her playing with Taz


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> Received a gift yesterday from a friend back from holiday. This black mug with green eyes turns into a black cat when filled with hot water! How cute is this!! I seem to be having more hot drinks then usual today, just so I can see it!!
> 
> View attachment 402904
> View attachment 402905


Very cool!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> @dustydiamond1 beautiful photos of gorgeous Gypsy out and about with you!! I love the one with Mr Squirrel in the background!! That's just brilliant!!


:Cat :Happy


----------



## Shane Kent

@tinydestroyer The move is going very slow but I gave myself lots of time. Going to move a bunch of storage containers tomorrow as the living room in the current house is full and I even have some in the downstairs TV room. I am going to have a lot of storage containers after we move because Karen keeps buying them on our visits to the thrift stores (charity shops). Cheaper than buying boxes at a retail store and far more durable.

@Trixie1 I am fortunate that Molly did not get spooked by myself or co-workers and kept returning to the property. She would never have survived the winter we had this year. It was a long cold winter with lots of snow. It would have broke my heart if I didn't catch her.


----------



## Trixie1

@Shane Kent Thank goodness you did catch her! I don't even want to think about what may have happened to her had you not! It's heart warming to know she's in good hands now, the best!! With her own family! She's arrived home!


----------



## Summercat

Hello,
Just waving hello, hope everyone is having good spring weather. We are and enjoying the fresh air with our screens in place.
Jack has finally slowed down growing but will likely grow a little more as he won't be one year till mid August.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Summercat The weather in the Ottawa Valley has been pleasant the last few days. I think spring has finally arrived here. That photo makes me think of a young Rusty sprawled out on my desk at work. He was approximately a year and eight months old when I brought him home from work.

Hope everyone is having a great day / evening.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Hello,
> Just waving hello, hope everyone is having good spring weather. We are and enjoying the fresh air with our screens in place.
> Jack has finally slowed down growing but will likely grow a little more as he won't be one year till mid August.
> 
> View attachment 402942


Lovely to see these two looking so relaxed I'm sure Jack's tail has grown at least 2 or 3 inches longer since we last saw him!! Both your boys are adorable SC


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## Shane Kent

@Summercat I tried to find a photo of Rusty on my desk at work but I have a lot of photos of cats and cat stuff. I did however find one of his little sister Kitty on the table in the lounge at work. She was approximately 10 months old. I don't think I have posted this photo here yet.










Hope everyone has a Wonderful Wednesday. If I wasn't in the process of moving you would think I was a hoarder


----------



## Summercat

@Shane Kent 
You look like an organized mover 
Kitty looks sweet:Cat

@Trixie1 
Biggles and Jack say, thank you


----------



## Trixie1

@Shane Kent love the cat mug! Very funny and so true!! Kitty is so cute! Hope the move is going well, yes, looks very organised!

@Summercat Your very welcome glad spring has arrived there now and you can all enjoy the fresh air with the new window screens in place. x


----------



## weebeasties

I have been putting off posting this, it's so hard to talk about. Our dear Rocky passed away. 
He was a former feral, FIV+, and one of the sweetest cats I've ever known. He was approximately 15 years old. He had been shuttled back and forth to the vet since the end of January, but they could never find anything wrong. His tests kept coming back good, but I could tell something was "off". I woke up on the 7th and found that he had passed in the night. He was in his cat bed, but his eyes were open, so I don't know if he passed in his sleep. I hope he did.
I'm having a hard time with this. It was so unexpected. He wasn't acting sick, just...restless. It was as if he was walking around the house surveying everything. He would lay on the scratcher and watch the other cats like a lion keeping a protective eye on cubs. He seemed happy.
The house seems so empty without him. I was dozing on the couch last night and bolted upright because I thought I saw him. It was Zuzu and a trick of the light.
Not that I need to tell any of you this, but give your babies a good cuddle. Show them you love them. Our time together is so very short.
Goodbye, Rock. I love you so much.


----------



## Summercat

Very sorry to hear about your Rocky @weebeasties 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Shane Kent

My heart goes out to you @weebeasties . So sorry to read of the loss of your beloved little buddy Rocky.


----------



## SbanR

My heart aches for you @weebeasties . Very sorry for the loss of your beloved Rocky.
R.I.P. Rocky


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties I'm so very sorry to read this sad news about Rocky what a shock it must have been for you. Run free little Rocky, knowing you were loved very much. Sending lots of love at this very sad time xx


----------



## raysmyheart

I am so sorry for your loss @weebeasties of dear Rocky. How good that Rocky knew your Love and Care. I just want you to know you are in my thoughts and Prayers @weebeasties .


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## dustydiamond1

weebeasties said:


> I have been putting off posting this, it's so hard to talk about. Our dear Rocky passed away.
> He was a former feral, FIV+, and one of the sweetest cats I've ever known. He was approximately 15 years old. He had been shuttled back and forth to the vet since the end of January, but they could never find anything wrong. His tests kept coming back good, but I could tell something was "off". I woke up on the 7th and found that he had passed in the night. He was in his cat bed, but his eyes were open, so I don't know if he passed in his sleep. I hope he did.
> I'm having a hard time with this. It was so unexpected. He wasn't acting sick, just...restless. It was as if he was walking around the house surveying everything. He would lay on the scratcher and watch the other cats like a lion keeping a protective eye on cubs. He seemed happy.
> The house seems so empty without him. I was dozing on the couch last night and bolted upright because I thought I saw him. It was Zuzu and a trick of the light.
> Not that I need to tell any of you this, but give your babies a good cuddle. Show them you love them. Our time together is so very short.
> Goodbye, Rock. I love you so much.


Oh sweetie I am so sad for all of you for the loss of dear Rocky. You gave him a wonderfull life, he loves you very much and is watching over you all


----------



## Summercat

That is a colorful & pretty cutting board @Shane Kent, I think I would be afraid to use it:Shy

It is lilac season here and many trees are beginning to bloom. I took a few photos when out earlier.


----------



## MaggieDemi

dustydiamond1 said:


> *Kitty Holster Cat Harness *which is the 1st one I got for her.


That's the harness that Demi escaped from and spent 2 days in the woods. :Wideyed I want to try the Come With Me Kitty Harness that @Jcatbird has.



tinydestroyer said:


> Speaking of adorable, Mondo and I saw some baby bunnies running round the neighborhood as we walked yesterday.


Those bunnies are so cute! I haven't seen any lately, I guess it's not warm enough here yet.



Trixie1 said:


> This black mug with green eyes turns into a black cat when filled with hot water!


I want one of those! So cool. Do you know where your friend got it? I would probably use it for cup-a-soup. 



Summercat said:


> That is a colorful & pretty cutting board @Shane Kent, I think I would be afraid to use it:Shy


I thought it was a cutting board too.

@Shane Kent --Is that a cutting board or something to hang on the wall? I love the Siamese figurines, especially the 2 cats hugging. :Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

@weebeasties  I just came on site and found your post about Rocky. I am so very sorry. I understand how there is an empty spot in your home now. The spot in our hearts is still full with the love Rocky gave. He is not totally gone. Part of him will always be with you and with everyone who knew his story. A beautiful cat and beautiful kitty angel. If I could take your pain, I would. I am sending prayers and hoping for your pain to retreat so that you can remember him with only smiles. I always imagine that my Sarah will be there to greet the kitties. I know that she will watch out for Rocky and keep him happy until we join them. May all our angels watch over you and family. My heart is with you, my shoulder is available and my arms surround you.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Summercat and at @MaggieDemi if you cut something on it I would probably have a tear in my eye while I was asking you to leave, lol. Definitely something to hang that looks like a cutting board. It seems to be painted/printed and then layered in some sort of plastic or lacquer paint.


----------



## Shane Kent

Jcatbird said:


> @weebeasties  I just came on site and found your post about Rocky. I am so very sorry. I understand how there is an empty spot in your home now. The spot in our hearts is still full with the love Rocky gave. He is not totally gone. Part of him will always be with you and with everyone who knew his story. A beautiful cat and beautiful kitty angel. If I could take your pain, I would. I am sending prayers and hoping for your pain to retreat so that you can remember him with only smiles. I always imagine that my Sarah will be there to greet the kitties. I know that she will watch out for Rocky and keep him happy until we join them. May all our angels watch over you and family. My heart is with you, my shoulder is available and my arms surround you.
> View attachment 403241


I love that very, very, very, ... much. So befitting of you.


----------



## weebeasties

I want to thank everyone for their kind words and sympathy. I know that in time memories of Rocky will bring a smile, but right now it is still tears and regret. All those terrible vet visits where he was poked and prodded for nothing. The night he passed, we went to sleep really early. I can't even remember if I said goodnight to him. It's all a blur.
@Jcatbird 
I want to especially thank you for your kindness. The thought of your sweet Sarah looking after him brings so much comfort. 
The other cats have been subdued, but Jasmine and Keith are grieving the most. Jasmine has been sticking to me like glue and we are comforting each other. Keith however is very depressed and staying to himself a lot. I'm a bit worried about him, but he is still eating and pottying fine, so maybe it will just take more time. We are all trying to adjust to a life without our precious Rock.


----------



## SbanR

weebeasties said:


> I want to thank everyone for their kind words and sympathy. I know that in time memories of Rocky will bring a smile, but right now it is still tears and regret. All those terrible vet visits where he was poked and prodded for nothing. The night he passed, we went to sleep really early. I can't even remember if I said goodnight to him. It's all a blur.
> @Jcatbird
> I want to especially thank you for your kindness. The thought of your sweet Sarah looking after him brings so much comfort.
> The other cats have been subdued, but Jasmine and Keith are grieving the most. Jasmine has been sticking to me like glue and we are comforting each other. Keith however is very depressed and staying to himself a lot. I'm a bit worried about him, but he is still eating and pottying fine, so maybe it will just take more time. We are all trying to adjust to a life without our precious Rock.


I'm very sorry you and your family are going through this terrible loss. There's nothing I can say that will take away this pain and the gaping emptiness.......
I grieve with you for the loss of your beloved.


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties We do indeed grieve with you at this very sad time and wish we could take away the pain you are all feeling right now Some new flowers bloomed in the garden last week, I guess at around the same time your beloved Rocky passed away. So, these are for you, your family, both feline and human in memory of your Rock. xx


----------



## Trixie1

@MaggieDemi yes, very cool mug! she brought it back from the Czech Republic, tried to find the same mug on line but no luck! I will ask her to bring a few more back when she's next there as it's proved to be very popular!! Didn't think of having cup-a-soup! Must try that!


----------



## weebeasties

Trixie1 said:


> @weebeasties We do indeed grieve with you at this very sad time and wish we could take away the pain you are all feeling right now Some new flowers bloomed in the garden last week, I guess at around the same time your beloved Rocky passed away. So, these are for you, your family, both feline and human in memory of your Rock. xx
> View attachment 403262


Thank you. Crying happy tears over your lovely flowers. Rocky's two favorite toys were both purple.


----------



## MaggieDemi

weebeasties said:


> We are all trying to adjust to a life without our precious Rock.


I'm so sorry about the loss of your dear Rocky.  I tried to think of some words of comfort, but the only thing I can think of is maybe he is playing with my 7 angel kitties at the rainbow bridge. It must be a wonderful place, with all those beautiful souls.



Jcatbird said:


> If I could take your pain, I would.


This is the most beautiful, loving thing I ever read. ((heart emoji))



Summercat said:


> It is lilac season here and many trees are beginning to bloom.


Those lilacs are beautiful. Our lilac tree is just beginning to bloom, but not enough to take a pic yet. It's kind of lopsided from when the 7 abandoned chickens roosted in it every night for 5 months a few summers ago. :Chicken



Shane Kent said:


> @Summercat and at @MaggieDemi if you cut something on it I would probably have a tear in my eye while I was asking you to leave, lol.


If I drove 2 hours to see you & Karen, you would seriously kick me out for using your cutting board?  I think I would cook more if I had some fun cat cooking utensils.


----------



## Jcatbird

Birthday wishes from here as well!





Just here quickly to say hello to everyone! @1CatOverTheLine :Cat
@Shane Kent @SbanR @Summercat @Trixie1 @dustydiamond1 @tinydestroyer @weebeasties and so so many others! My thoughts are with you all today.

If the road seems long and the horizon far away, hold on the the sun.....








somewhere along the way, Flowers will bloom again.


----------



## Shane Kent

"What's going on in here?"


----------



## Orange&White

Whoa! Shane....that just about made me jump out of my chair! :Wideyed :Hilarious


----------



## MaggieDemi

Orange&White said:


> Whoa! Shane....that just about made me jump out of my chair! :Wideyed :Hilarious


Ha, ha, me too. 



Shane Kent said:


> "What's going on in here?"


We're being good, Molly.  Actually I thought of you guys when I was eating some Poutine from the mall. They said it had real cheese curds in it, but I couldn't really tell because they were melted. It was okay, probably not as good as the Canadian version.



Jcatbird said:


> somewhere along the way, Flowers will bloom again


That was a really pretty poem. Did you write that? :Cat



weebeasties said:


> Crying happy tears over your lovely flowers. Rocky's two favorite toys were both purple


I hope you're feeling a little better today. I know we are all thinking of you.


----------



## raysmyheart

Seen at the pond last week.








Five new little chicks.























Sending warm wishes to all here from @raysmyheart & Speedy.


----------



## Summercat

@raysmyheart 
Cute baby geese

Well hello Molly! @Shane Kent, was that taken while you were on the computer?


----------



## dustydiamond1

Ran across this online and thought of you Shane.








A cat named Rusty is rescued by his owner after he was evacuated from his flooded residence in Sainte-Marthe-sur-le-Lac, Quebec, Canada, on April 28, 2019


----------



## Shane Kent

Cute shot of the geese @raysmyheart I don't think I will get a chance to see them on the bay this spring but there are plenty around Ottawa.

@Summercat I was fortunate to find that photo on my phone. Karen must have taken it while I was sleeping or watching TV. Six and a half months since I trapped my beautiful little girl. Molly that is, Karen will be 26 years this summer

@dustydiamond1 Looks a lot like Taz but I would never attempt that with Taz. I would most definitely use a carrier as he would not enjoy a canoe ride. The first dog or loud person I would be wearing Taz claws first.

I fixed another music box


----------



## dustydiamond1

Shane Kent said:


> Cute shot of the geese @raysmyheart I don't think I will get a chance to see them on the bay this spring but there are plenty around Ottawa.
> 
> @Summercat I was fortunate to find that photo on my phone. Karen must have taken it while I was sleeping or watching TV. Six and a half months since I trapped my beautiful little girl. Molly that is, Karen will be 26 years this summer
> 
> @dustydiamond1 Looks a lot like Taz but I would never attempt that with Taz. I would most definitely use a carrier as he would not enjoy a canoe ride. The first dog or loud person I would be wearing Taz claws first.
> 
> I fixed another music box


I wouldn't try it with Gypsy either.
Rusty is really voicing objections but it looks like dad is speaking or singing to him and I did notice a leash or something on Rusty.


----------



## Shane Kent

dustydiamond1 said:


> I wouldn't try it with Gypsy either.
> Rusty is really voicing objections but it looks like dad is speaking or singing to him and I did notice a leash or something on Rusty.


It sure doesn't look like Rusty's preferred mode of transportation


----------



## dustydiamond1

Shane Kent said:


> It sure doesn't look like Rusty's preferred mode of transportation


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> "What's going on in here?"
> 
> View attachment 403455


Hello beautiful Molly! love this photo!!

@raysmyheart oh!! look at the baby geese, how cute are they! They're adorable!!

@dustydiamond1 Little Rusty looks as if he can't wait to get off!! He's certainly having words!! At least he's safe and hopefully on dry land now.


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## Jcatbird

MaggieDemi said:


> Ha, ha, me too.
> 
> We're being good, Molly.  Actually I thought of you guys when I was eating some Poutine from the mall. They said it had real cheese curds in it, but I couldn't really tell because they were melted. It was okay, probably not as good as the Canadian version.
> 
> That was a really pretty poem. Did you write that? :Cat
> 
> Yes. I wanted a friend to know that there are bright spots to come. We just have to keep going.
> 
> I hope you're feeling a little better today. I know we are all thinking of you.


@raysmyheart Lovely photo! Adorable and such a great shot!

@Shane Kent Molly is looking at us! LolHi Molly!

The music box is another great treasure found and saved. I can't smile without you guys either. 

It looks like Molly has blended in well now. Very telaxed looking.

@Summercat Jist how long is Jacks' tail? Lol I love the angle showing the tail. That's a happy cat tail!

@dustydiamond1 That photo of the kitty rescue really got me! Thank goodness! Poor kitty!


----------



## MaggieDemi

raysmyheart said:


> Five new little chicks.


Awww, how cute. Thanks for sharing the photo of the baby chicks. 



dustydiamond1 said:


> A cat named Rusty is rescued by his owner after he was evacuated from his flooded residence


That would be me going back in a boat to rescue my cats. I don't think I could evacuate without my cats though, I would probably stay with them and take my chances. :Wideyed



Shane Kent said:


> Six and a half months since I trapped my beautiful little girl. Molly that is, Karen will be 26 years this summer


I hope Karen read that, that's really sweet. :Cat...Love the new music box and kitty photos.



Jcatbird said:


> It looks like Molly has blended in well now. Very telaxed looking.


That's what I was thinking, Molly seems really relaxed in this week's photos, especially the one where she is smacking Taz on the head.


----------



## Summercat

@Jcatbird 
I am not sure but it often looks long and full (not fluffy full but thicker than typical) in photos and when he walks with his tail up it looks higher than average.
It may stay this way or he may grow into it, he is nine months now.

How are your gorgeous bunch:Cat? Is it hot now where you are? We are having perfect spring weather, with the true heat yet to come.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Summercat Damp and cold in Ottawa this spring. I was planning on moving a bit of stuff tonight but it is going to rain. I sure picked a bad spring to move.
Kitty and Rusty had their awkward looking moments while they were growing. I am sure Jack will grow into that tail.


----------



## Shane Kent

Ottawa at 7 this morning.









A big hello from Rusty.









Hope everyone has or is having a Wonderful Wednesday


----------



## raysmyheart

A co-worker of mine made this picture for me, she asked my favorite colors and even put Speedy in the picture, I was so happy when I saw the finished work.









I hope this message finds you well, all - wishing a good evening to everyone!:Cat:Joyful:Cat:Cat:Happy:Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

raysmyheart said:


> A co-worker of mine made this picture for me, she asked my favorite colors and even put Speedy in the picture, I was so happy when I saw the finished work.
> View attachment 403866
> 
> 
> I hope this message finds you well, all - wishing a good evening to everyone!:Cat:Joyful:Cat:Cat:Happy:Cat


That is very cute


----------



## weebeasties

raysmyheart said:


> A co-worker of mine made this picture for me, she asked my favorite colors and even put Speedy in the picture, I was so happy when I saw the finished work.
> View attachment 403866
> 
> Oh that's lovely!♡
> 
> I hope this message finds you well, all - wishing a good evening to everyone!:Cat:Joyful:Cat:Cat:Happy:Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

Another Memory cat music box















Some real cats on a photo box



















Long weekend in Canada with Victoria Day holiday Monday. Hope everyone has or is having a Fantastic Friday.


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart What a lovely picture and how nice of your co-worker to make it for you. I love that the shadows of the girl the flower and Speedy are included! Very clever. Lovely colours too

@Shane Kent I do love Cats the musical and one of my favourite songs is memory's, think it's time to go and see it again!! Not sure when it's next in London, will have to check it out! Is this princess kitty? And of course the beautiful Molly Great photos as usual.

Hope everybody else is Ok,have a relaxing weekend all xx


----------



## Shane Kent

@Trixie1 Yes that is my little Princess Kitty. @MaggieDemi noticed she has a look of concern lately. Kitty knows something is up with packing stuff and slowly emptying the house. Normally when Karen and I pack stuff it is for a trip to the cottage so I think Kitty may be a little confused as we are packing the entire house. I saw Cats in the mid 90s and I think you are right in that it is time to see it again. The best part of the music boxes is that I don't have to find music for my YouTube videos I did however have to fix most of them. The last one needs to be played a bunch of more times as it likely sat somewhere for a very long time and runs a little rough.


----------



## MaggieDemi

raysmyheart said:


> A co-worker of mine made this picture for me


That is beautiful, your friend is very talented. I would love to have a self portrait with my cats someday.



Shane Kent said:


> Victoria Day holiday Monday.


Victoria & Albert is my favorite love story. 



Trixie1 said:


> I do love Cats the musical and one of my favourite songs is memory's


It's funny that I've never seen that musical, since I love cats so much. But there's a new Cats movie coming out soon too. :Cat



Shane Kent said:


> that is my little Princess Kitty. @MaggieDemi noticed she has a look of concern lately.


I figured something was upsetting Princess Kitty because she always has a smile on her face in your photos, even when she's sleeping. Hopefully she will love the new house.


----------



## Summercat

@Shane Kent 
Your Rusty does look similar to my Jack

Lovely drawing @raysmyheart

We are having perfect spring weather.

Who is watching Eurovision tonight? Plan to have friends over, junk food & alcohol


----------



## Trixie1

@MaggieDemi Just Googled Cats world tour 2019. It's in Asia at the moment, no dates for Europe or the U.S yet, I suspect that will all change when the film is released On 20th December 2019! Wow!! The cast looks amazing!! Taylor Swift, Sir Ian Mckellen, Jennifer Hudson and Dame Judi Dench no less!!! Didn't know they were making a film! Thanks for the info

@Summercat yes, I'll be watching! It's tradition in our house! Don't think we have a chance of winning though!! Sadly, it's all gone a bit political now!! Enjoy your Eurovision Party

@Shane Kent It's always unsettling 
for Cats when moving, they know somethings up!! I'm sure all will be forgotten when your all settled in. Hope the extra day off work will help.

@weebeasties I do hope your feeling a little better each day x


----------



## raysmyheart

Saw some Friends at the pond today -







:Cat:Cat:Joyful


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 404297
> 
> 
> View attachment 404298
> 
> 
> View attachment 404299


Those are some precious sleepy Kitties @Shane Kent 
♥♥♥ :Cat ♥♥♥ :Cat ♥♥♥ :Cat ♥♥♥


----------



## Jcatbird

Summercat said:


> @Jcatbird
> I am not sure but it often looks long and full (not fluffy full but thicker than typical) in photos and when he walks with his tail up it looks higher than average.
> It may stay this way or he may grow into it, he is nine months now.
> 
> How are your gorgeous bunch:Cat? Is it hot now where you are? We are having perfect spring weather, with the true heat yet to come.


Well, Jack has a very fine tail. I have a feeling he has already grown into it as much as he will. 
The crew here is well except for dear Whistle. He hurt his eye somehow. Kodiak acts like an old bear at times and I suspect she swatted him. Whistle didn't like going to the vet without Banjo! I won't do that again! It was a bad day for Whistle but he should be okay.



Shane Kent said:


> Another Memory cat music box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403914
> 
> 
> Some real cats on a photo box
> 
> View attachment 403912
> 
> 
> View attachment 403913
> 
> 
> Long weekend in Canada with Victoria Day holiday Monday. Hope everyone has or is having a Fantastic Friday.





Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 404297
> 
> 
> View attachment 404298
> 
> 
> View attachment 404299


I do love finding your music boxes. Both are beautiful! The kitties may be a bit anxious but they all look very well considering how much is going on around them. If I move I think I'll have kitty chaos! How do you even move with this many? Lol. I'll need a bus! I did arrange a charter bus for an evacuation from a hurricane. I'd probably do that again. Lol
Lovely photos @raysmyheart 
I love the picture that was made for you. That must have made your day! Speedys' too! It really is precious.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Jcatbird hope Whistle is feeling better soon.

Jack, Biggles and I also send good wishes for the week for everyone 

Weather here is perfect, have been enjoying the 70 ish F weather.

Here is a recent photo of a sleepy Jack


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird A get well soon for Whistle, poor little fellow.

@Summercat They even sleep the same.


----------



## raysmyheart

Hello and a Good Tuesday evening to all!

Speedy & I send a warm get-well hug to Whistle @Jcatbird ! :Cat I hope he is doing better today. Give a hug to Kodiak, too, from us (even though she may have swatted Whistle:Jawdrop).

Jack gets more adorable every time I see him @Summercat , what a precious sleepy kitty he is! Hello to Biggles, too!

@Summercat & @Shane Kent , I think Speedy likes to do that, too:Joyful -









I hope this message finds you all well, Friends. Have a great evening!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Summercat said:


> Who is watching Eurovision tonight? Plan to have friends over, junk food & alcohol


I never heard of Eurovision. We do have PBS which shows a lot of British movies on Masterpiece Theatre. I hope you had fun at your party!



Trixie1 said:


> The cast looks amazing!! Taylor Swift, Sir Ian Mckellen, Jennifer Hudson and Dame Judi Dench


I knew Taylor Swift was in it, but I didn't know about the rest. Sounds like a great cast! :Cat



Jcatbird said:


> If I move I think I'll have kitty chaos! How do you even move with this many? Lol. I'll need a bus!


I can help you. That seems like a cakewalk to me after researching moving overseas with cats. 



Shane Kent said:


> They even sleep the same.


Love the new music box and kitty belly shots. Here's a pic of my niece Honeybee. She has been sick this week, but feeling better now:


----------



## TommyB

Hey all.

It's been awhile since I posted last (I really need to cut out the every few months posts and be active!), but things have been a bit crazy. All of my fur kids are fine, but my life has changed from me working mostly in Florida to working all over the US. I just came back from an overseas tour and revisited some of my old stomping grounds. While I enjoy my career and don't take it for granted, I'm tuckered out and I'm glad that I don't have another show until Monday.

Thea and I are doing great. We're still in the honeymoon stage and want to spend as much time together as possible. With me being promoted from NXT to the main roster, we're now able to travel together. That makes life a lot easier and enjoyable too. She's the chaos to my calm. We seem to balance each other out very well.

I hope everyone is doing well. I really need to read through the posts and catch up! I welcome any new people that have joined in my absense and I send a big hello to those who know me from here or from another site, as well as to those who don't.

Happy Wednesday from me and from Pickles who is in her favorite place... tucked in along my neck.


----------



## Shane Kent

@TommyB Happy Wednesday back at you and Pickles. Great to read that your career is going well even though you have to bounce all around the US. Do you ever come to Canada? I am guessing yes.


----------



## TommyB

Shane Kent said:


> @TommyB Happy Wednesday back at you and Pickles. Great to read that your career is going well even though you have to bounce all around the US. Do you ever come to Canada? I am guessing yes.


We do come to Canada. Several times a year actually.


----------



## Shane Kent

TommyB said:


> We do come to Canada. Several times a year actually.


I will have to start keeping an eye open for when you come to Ottawa so I can go. As I mentioned before I am not much for hockey, baseball or other sports entertainment but I am sure it would be a fun night out with my wife. On occasion I go to hockey games but few and far between.


----------



## TommyB

Shane Kent said:


> I will have to start keeping an eye open for when you come to Ottawa so I can go. As I mentioned before I am not much for hockey, baseball or other sports entertainment but I am sure it would be a fun night out with my wife. On occasion I go to hockey games but few and far between.


The RAW brand was in Ottawa in February, so I'm not sure when the next trip there will be. I hope that when you go to a show that you attend a house show and not a live TV event. Televised events can sometimes play out like a wrestling soap opera. Like a few months ago one female superstar was trying to on screen break up the marriage of another female superstar. I was thinking really? Is this necessary? But anyway, house shows are more fun and are focused more on wrestling instead of other antics. I'm not really a sports guy either, it's very rare that you'll catch me at a game. When I'm not working, I'd rather just stay home and spoil my cats. They mellow me out and keep me happy.


----------



## Shane Kent

@TommyB I bookmarked the RAW site so I can keep an eye open and will keep in mind about the house show.


----------



## Summercat

@Shane Kent & @raysmyheart
I love when they sleep like that

@MaggieDemi
I didn't know Honeybee was your niece
Eurovision Party was good but a lot of clean up to do

:CatSweet pic @TommyB


----------



## Shane Kent

Summercat said:


> @Shane Kent & @raysmyheart
> I love when they sleep like that
> 
> @MaggieDemi
> I didn't know Honeybee was your niece
> Eurovision Party was good but a lot of clean up to do
> 
> :CatSweet pic @TommyB


Honeybee is most definitely @MaggieDemi niece. Like @1CatOverTheLine is most definitely Molly's uncle and @Tarasgirl19 is totally Kitty and Rusty's aunt. I had to use the word "totally" because she lives on the west coast, lol.

With that said,


----------



## TommyB

Shane Kent said:


> @TommyB I bookmarked the RAW site so I can keep an eye open and will keep in mind about the house show.


Don't forget about the SmackDown brand which I'm on. If I know you're coming, I'll make a point to come say hello after the show. It would be cool to meet someone from here. Put a face to a name.


----------



## MaggieDemi

TommyB said:


> Thea and I are doing great. We're still in the honeymoon stage and want to spend as much time together as possible. With me being promoted from NXT to the main roster, we're now able to travel together. That makes life a lot easier and enjoyable too.


Happy to hear that everything is going well for you & Thea at home & at work. Please tell her we said hello. The honeymoon stage is great, especially if you can keep it going for years and years. 



Shane Kent said:


> Honeybee is most definitely @MaggieDemi niece. Like @1CatOverTheLine is most definitely Molly's uncle and @Tarasgirl19 is totally Kitty and Rusty's aunt.


What about Taz & Zoe. Do they need an Aunt? Hint Hint....



Summercat said:


> I didn't know Honeybee was your niece
> Eurovision Party was good but a lot of clean up to do


Glad to hear your party went well. Honeybee is my best friend's cat, so I can get a photo for you anytime you want to see her, like this one. Look at that fluffy belly! :Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi Taz and Zoe are Karen's cats and her sister's kids would be the equivalent. They don't have cats so Taz is Karen's niece and Zoe her nephew. They love our cats and make cards for us with cats on them. Karen has their cards put away special and to her they are worth all my cat stuff and than some.


----------



## TommyB

MaggieDemi said:


> Happy to hear that everything is going well for you & Thea at home & at work. Please tell her we said hello. The honeymoon stage is great, especially if you can keep it going for years and years.


Thea said hello back to you. That's the plan, to keep the honeymoon stage going for as long as possible. It's so cool that our love blossomed because we adopted sibling cats and decided they needed to have playdates together. Once our previous relationships ended, we just knew we were each other's "the one". Thank you, Tubby and Phoebe!


----------



## Trixie1

@MaggieDemi Oh!! Your best friends cat is gorgeous!! And that fluffy belly is something else!! What a beautiful kitty

Hope everybody else is well long weekend here! No work Monday! Hooraaay!!! Sam will be pleased! Have a great weekend all. x


----------



## TommyB

Happy Friday everyone!

Thea and I have spent the day online looking at houses in various locations/states. I'm not a fan of Orlando and I said when I got promoted to the main roster that one of the first things I'd do is pack up and move. But at the time I wasn't married and I was catless. We have the most amazing cat sitters who stay at our house when Thea and I are on the road. I trust them and I wouldn't just allow anyone in my home. I'm super finicky about who I trust and when you have a good thing going, why mess it up? 

I don't want to go through the process of finding cat sitters in a new place and another move after I just moved here from Amsterdam a few years ago isn't exactly tickling my fancy. I need to express all this to Thea and typing it out has basically made me realize my true feelings on the subject. I usually tend to hold things inside and stew instead of processing my thoughts right away and acting on them. Bad habit, I guess.

But anyway... now that you've listened to me ramble, has anyone read any good books or watched any good movies lately?


----------



## Shane Kent

TommyB said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Thea and I have spent the day online looking at houses in various locations/states. I'm not a fan of Orlando and I said when I got promoted to the main roster that one of the first things I'd do is pack up and move. But at the time I wasn't married and I was catless. We have the most amazing cat sitters who stay at our house when Thea and I are on the road. I trust them and I wouldn't just allow anyone in my home. I'm super finicky about who I trust and when you have a good thing going, why mess it up?
> 
> I don't want to go through the process of finding cat sitters in a new place and another move after I just moved here from Amsterdam a few years ago isn't exactly tickling my fancy. I need to express all this to Thea and typing it out has basically made me realize my true feelings on the subject. I usually tend to hold things inside and stew instead of processing my thoughts right away and acting on them. Bad habit, I guess.
> 
> But anyway... now that you've listened to me ramble, has anyone read any good books or watched any good movies lately?


You both should move to Ottawa You should see all the crazy cat stuff you can buy at the thrift stores.


----------



## dustydiamond1

I'm re-reading (for about the eleventy-first time) Terry Pratchetts 'Making Money'.
I saw this 3 Wheeled Autocycle at the bank today.


----------



## TommyB

Shane Kent said:


> You both should move to Ottawa You should see all the crazy cat stuff you can buy at the thrift stores.


All I would have to say is the words cat stuff in thrift stores and Thea would start packing.  She loves thrift stores and of course loves cat stuff too. I actually like thrift stores myself. You can find some unique things in them. Some of the stuff used for decoration in my home came from thrift stores.


----------



## Shane Kent

TommyB said:


> All I would have to say is the words cat stuff in thrift stores and Thea would start packing.  She loves thrift stores and of course loves cat stuff too. I actually like thrift stores myself. You can find some unique things in them. Some of the stuff used for decoration in my home came from thrift stores.


The Mexican, as crazy as they look, are my favorite. I just got the one with the red head and blue ears. I have several of them.


----------



## TommyB

Shane Kent said:


> The Mexican, as crazy as they look, are my favorite. I just got the one with the red head and blue ears. I have several of them.
> 
> View attachment 404744
> 
> 
> View attachment 404745
> 
> 
> View attachment 404746


You weren't lying, you do find some cool cat stuff in the thrift stores there. I'd have zero luck finding anything like that here. I'm a little jealous.


----------



## TommyB

dustydiamond1 said:


> I'm re-reading (for about the eleventy-first time) Terry Pratchetts 'Making Money'.


I just read that for the first time a few weeks ago when my mother sent it here in a care package. Excellent book.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Trixie1 said:


> Oh!! Your best friends cat is gorgeous!! And that fluffy belly is something else!! What a beautiful kitty


Thank you! I'll tell her later today, I'm sure she'll be very happy to hear the compliment. :Cat



TommyB said:


> I don't want to go through the process of finding cat sitters in a new place and another move


I know exactly how you feel. I moved like 10 times before I got my cats. But now it's just so hard to move with them!



dustydiamond1 said:


> I'm re-reading (for about the eleventy-first time) Terry Pratchetts 'Making Money'.


That sounds like a book I need. Does it work? 



Shane Kent said:


> You both should move to Ottawa You should see all the crazy cat stuff you can buy at the thrift stores.


Bye Bye Shane. It seems you got the "B" word.  I don't know what happened, but I'll email you sometime. Sigh...


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@MaggieDemi Hmm. This shouldn't be happening!!! :Arghh 
@TommyB Well, since our beloved Tardar Sauce has gone to the Bridge, I am reading her books right now. Fondly, if sadly. 
@dustydiamond1 Holy Caped Whatever! That is a cool, cool ride. 
AND WHY, oh WHY, is @Shane Kent banned???


----------



## Summercat

I was on the thread where I think Shane was banned and in his two posts I saw, I did not see how they would cause a ban.
If there was another post or other posts I did not see, possibly. 
But, I have seen much worse from favored members, who do not even get a temp ban and Shanes second post showed mild irritation and certainly none of the language and abuse I have seen....

@Tommy b 
This is a good book I read recently


----------



## SusieRainbow

Summercat said:


> I was on the thread where I think Shane was banned and in his two posts I saw, I did not see how they would cause a ban.
> If there was another post or other posts I did not see, possibly.
> But, I have seen much worse from favored members, who do not even get a temp ban and Shanes second post showed mild irritation and certainly none of the language and abuse I have seen....
> 
> @Tommy b
> This is a good book I read recently
> 
> View attachment 404798


As you know it's against forum rules to discuss reasons for a ban, and as you rightly say, you did not see all the factors leading to the ban.
Please, no further speculation.


----------



## MaggieDemi

SusieRainbow said:


> As you know it's against forum rules to discuss reasons for a ban, and as you rightly say, you did not see all the factors leading to the ban.
> Please, no further speculation.


Yeah, but why can't people get a warning first instead of banning them so quickly? Emotions run high sometimes, give it chance to cool down. Nobody is perfect and everybody makes mistakes. Shane is very beloved here as was Foxxycat.


----------



## SusieRainbow

MaggieDemi said:


> Yeah, but why can't people get a warning first instead of banning them so quickly? Emotions run high sometimes, give it chance to cool down. Nobody is perfect and everybody makes mistakes. Shane is very beloved here as was Foxxycat.


He did get a warning.


----------



## TommyB

MaggieDemi said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I moved like 10 times before I got my cats. But now it's just so hard to move with them!


I've moved quite a bit myself. I went wherever the UK independent wrestling scene took me. I spent a lot of time in hotels too. Have I mentioned that I hate to pack? I even hate to pack for when I go on the road. There's always something I need that I forget. I thought of having Thea pack for me, but I scratched that idea real quick because it turns out she's worse at it than me. We're a good pair, haha.



MaggieDemi said:


> Bye Bye Shane. It seems you got the "B" word.  I don't know what happened, but I'll email you sometime. Sigh...


All I'll say on the subject is that sucks.


Tarasgirl19 said:


> Well, since our beloved Tardar Sauce has gone to the Bridge, I am reading her books right now. Fondly, if sadly.


I have actually never read any of the Grumpy Cat books. Are they worth picking up?


Summercat said:


> This is a good book I read recently


I'll add that to my list of books to watch out for.


----------



## weebeasties

I haven't posted much since Rocky passed away. There is still a lot of sorrow in my heart and I didn't want to bring anyone down by posting something sad. Pet Forums should be a happy place. 
Now I read that Shane is gone. He was such a prolific poster that I fear his departure will lead to the demise of our little group here...that others will drift away and this thread will be gone. I hope that doesn't happen, but if it does I just wanted to take a moment to thank everyone here. Your kindness, sympathy, and compassion when I lost Rocky meant the world to me. 
When I joined this site everyone was so warm and welcoming. I have greatly enjoyed your stories, your pics, and getting the chance to know you all. Now that there is a possibility that this thread might end, it occurres to me that I never really told any of you wonderful people how much I appreciate you. So, Thank You from the bottom of my heart!
If any of you all are in touch with Shane or @1CatOverTheLine please let them know my sentiments as well. It's been a joy.

Now if I'm wrong and this thread does continue, disregard my talk of it ending as gibberish caused by a sleep-deprived mind , but hang on to my gratitude for each and every one of you!


----------



## Trixie1

Reading the last few post I'm both saddened and disappointed that Shane has been banned! As MaggieDemi has said, he is much loved here and will be missed very, very much along with his gorgeous gang who we have all become very attached to. He has rescued a number of Cat's that I'm sure would not be alive today if not for him and his wife giving them a loving, safe home. Shane is very passionate about cats, you only need to look at his posts here to see that, he has a huge heart and cares deeply about Cats. I did see his post in the other thread and am not making excuses for his behaviour, it was wrong of him to say the things that he said. But who knows what stresses and strains he may be under at the moment for him to have said something that may have been out of character! I know he is moving house at the moment, with 5 Cats!! Not an easy thing to do!!. Moving with one cat is stressful enough!! For those of you in touch with Shane, wish him all the best from me and may he continue to be that "Crazy Cat Gentlemen" that we all love here.


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties I do hope your wrong and this thread continues! For me personally, it's been a pleasure getting to know you all over the last 6 months or so It's up to all of us now to keep this thread going if that's what we all want!? The loss of Rocky was a huge blow for you so your bound to still feel very sad . Don't feel that you can't post when feeling sad, we may be able to help you feel a little better, in some small way! Hope you manage to catch up on some sleep this weekend!!


----------



## Soozi

I find some people on here that are just so disagreeable and rude that I don’t even bother reading their posts! Shane wasn’t one of those people. I hope all is ok with him and say thanks for doing his bit to help the cats.


----------



## chillminx

Shane's ban may perhaps be a temporary one....


----------



## StormyThai

SusieRainbow said:


> As you know it's against forum rules to discuss reasons for a ban, and as you rightly say, you did not see all the factors leading to the ban.
> Please, no further speculation.


Just a quick reminder!

Bans do not happen without reason and are discussed as a team...just because that reason isn't public, doesn't mean that rules weren't broken


----------



## MaggieDemi

StormyThai said:


> Bans do not happen without reason and are discussed as a team


How does a person get un-banned?



TommyB said:


> Have I mentioned that I hate to pack? I even hate to pack for when I go on the road.


I hate how wrinkled my clothes are when I take them out of my suitcase. Any tips on preventing this? I hate ironing.



weebeasties said:


> I have greatly enjoyed your stories, your pics, and getting the chance to know you all.


Same here. I enjoyed you all very much, every single one of you- humans & furkids, and I learned a lot. Thank you.



Trixie1 said:


> But who knows what stresses and strains he may be under at the moment for him to have said something that may have been out of character!


I agree. We sensitive souls don't always say things the exact right way when our emotions run high. Just something to keep in mind. Compassion & forgiveness are beautiful qualities.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Rolling clothes rather than folding when packing helps prevent wrinkles.


----------



## Soozi

dustydiamond1 said:


> Rolling clothes rather than folding when packing helps prevent wrinkles.


Lol! I didn't believe this until I tried it myself! It definitely works better!!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Soozi said:


> Lol! I didn't believe this until I tried it myself! It definitely works better!!


And you can fit more in the suitcase.


----------



## Trixie1

Hi All It's a holiday here today Sam's having a very lazy day just chilling in one of his tunnels (upside down)!! of course!! What other way is there to relax!! Paws curled up! Dazing into space! Probably wondering what mischief he can get up to while Mummy is home today!! Not long to go until lunch time!! With Sam's favourite Chicken on the menu, then probably followed by another very long nap!! Sam that is! Not me! (Unfortunately!) Lots to do!!

Have a great day x


----------



## raysmyheart

Oh, Sam is so beautiful @Trixie1 ! What a super photo!

Wishing everyone a wonderful day, I am on my way to work, even though it is a Holiday here, but it is bright and sunny here today!

Stay well and safe, all.


----------



## Trixie1

raysmyheart said:


> Oh, Sam is so beautiful @Trixie1 ! What a super photo!
> 
> Wishing everyone a wonderful day, I am on my way to work, even though it is a Holiday here, but it is bright and sunny here today!
> 
> Stay well and safe, all.
> View attachment 405003


Thank you this shot was a bit of a fluke!! I sneaked up on him while he was day dreaming!! Caught him off guard!! He normally makes a mad dash when I have my mobile pointed at him! He's very camera shy!

Beautiful photo of the lake! Are those swans in the distance with cygnets?


----------



## weebeasties

@Trixie1 
Your Sam is adorable! I tried to get a picture of my Sam in his tunnel, but he was too sleepy today.









Keith is too big to fit in the tunnel, but wanted his pic taken anyway.









Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Trixie1

weebeasties said:


> @Trixie1
> Your Sam is adorable! I tried to get a picture of my Sam in his tunnel, but he was too sleepy today.
> View attachment 405069
> 
> 
> Keith is too big to fit in the tunnel, but wanted his pic taken anyway.
> View attachment 405070
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!


Oh!! Your Sam is a gorgeous bundle of fluffyness don't blame you for not waking him, he looks so comfy there!! I've not seen Keith before! How adorable is he!! So glad he wanted his photo taken too! He's a sweetheart

Enjoy the rest of your day everybody x


----------



## weebeasties

Trixie1 said:


> Oh!! Your Sam is a gorgeous bundle of fluffyness don't blame you for not waking him, he looks so comfy there!! I've not seen Keith before! How adorable is he!! So glad he wanted his photo taken too! He's a sweetheart
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day everybody x


Keith is our only cat that doesn't mind having his picture taken. He is our big, loveable, goofball. When I say big, I mean it. I think he weighs about 10kg. Here he is not quite fitting on a cat tree.









Or a cat bed.










Or a Bigger cat tree.










It's OK though. He fits on my lap just fine!


----------



## SbanR

weebeasties said:


> Keith is our only cat that doesn't mind having his picture taken. He is our big, loveable, goofball. When I say big, I mean it. I think he weighs about 10kg. Here he is not quite fitting on a cat tree.
> View attachment 405081
> 
> 
> Or a cat bed.
> 
> View attachment 405082
> 
> 
> Or a Bigger cat tree.
> 
> View attachment 405086
> 
> 
> It's OK though. He fits on my lap just fine!


He's adorable. It's just as well there's a stretch of water between us or I'd be sorely tempted to borrow Keith permanently


----------



## Wallington

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> A little Snowshoe birdie has informed me that a number of new members might be immigrating from a different corner of the internet to this friendliest of all Cat Forums. I hope that those who've stopped in here will take a moment to say hello before bombarding the Cat Photo Galleries with pictures.
> 
> To the regular posters here: I know that these newcomers - despite most being American, and hence, not speaking much English - will be welcomed warmly just as I was a couple of years ago.
> 
> Friends - I believe that you'll like it here!
> 
> View attachment 376153


How do I post


----------



## SusieRainbow

Wallington said:


> How do I post


You just did.
If you want to post pictures click on 'upload a file ' at the bottom of the reply box and choose a photo from your files.
Welcome to the forum by the way, tell us about yourself and your pets.


----------



## dustydiamond1

I had the day off and Gypsy & I got outside, she doesn't like having her picture taken, I was trying to get her to look at me while I took this one of her with a moss heart but no go.
















I did get some of her eyes


----------



## chillminx

What a pretty girl she is! Great photos and I love the moss heart!!


----------



## dustydiamond1

chillminx said:


> What a pretty girl she is! Great photos and I love the moss heart!!


:Kiss


----------



## weebeasties

@dustydiamond1 
Beautiful Gypsy!:Kiss Here's a funny coincidence. As I was looking at your post, the song Gypsy by Fleetwood Mac was playing on the radio! How cool is that!
I really like your moss heart. There was a playwright named Moss Hart. Either the universe is sending you some love, or telling you to go to the theater!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Memorial Day 2019
Gypsy on the rocks with Peonys








She REALLY wanted to get that bunny


----------



## Soozi

What a lovely girl! Is she ok walking with just the collar and lead?


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Good photo of Sam in the tunnel, hope you had a good bank holiday 

@weebeasties 
Sam & Keith I love fluffy cats! Good they are indoors though in Florida!

Gypsy is such a cutie @dustydiamond1 :Cat

@raysmyheart 
Do people have summer or vacation homes along the lake?


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties Wow!! Another one here wanting to borrow Keith for a while at least, I'll give him back I promise! Pop him on a plane for me please He's absolutely gorgeous! My Sam won't mind

@dustydiamond1 Gypsy has beautiful eyes! Great shot of the bunny in the background

@Summercat yes, great long weekend thank you lots of eating out with friends and quality time with Sammy back to reality today though! How are Jack and Biggles? All ok?


----------



## dustydiamond1

Soozi said:


> What a lovely girl! Is she ok walking with just the collar and lead?


Thank you Soozi, she is as sweet as she is beautiful. The collar is just for her tags, the lead is attached to the harness. She has several harnesses and jackets in her wardrobe. She would rather go outside solo but realizes she only gets to go out with one of us. She is very intelligent and knows that if she misbehaves the treks outside will come to an end.




























]






















The black jacket with 'paint splatters' and reflective strip is a Mynwood Cat Walking Jacket made in the UK and the blue is a Kitty Holster Cat Jacket made in the USA. The two 'H' harnesses are from Walmart.


----------



## dustydiamond1

@dustydiamond1 Gypsy has beautiful eyes! Great shot of the bunny in the background

Silly little bunny, he is from an early litter, and definitely needs to wise up, she would have had him in a flash.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy is such a cutie @dustydiamond1 :Cat

Gypsy says thanks very much to you and @chillminx


----------



## dustydiamond1

weebeasties said:


> @dustydiamond1
> Beautiful Gypsy!:Kiss Here's a funny coincidence. As I was looking at your post, the song Gypsy by Fleetwood Mac was playing on the radio! How cool is that!
> I really like your moss heart. There was a playwright named Moss Hart. Either the universe is sending you some love, or telling you to go to the theater!


That is a really cool coincidence!


----------



## Soozi

Lol! What a great selection! She’s beautiful! xxx


----------



## Summercat

Hi all,
Having great weather here, enjoying shorts and t-shirts. Boys all good minus a few hairballs recently. Will post an update on Jack's thread soon.
Speaking of books earlier, if anyone likes non fiction, Dopesick by Beth Macy is a good read. I am almost through. 
Have been trying to catch up on reading.
Here is the little big guy, showing off his tail.


----------



## weebeasties

dustydiamond1 said:


> That is a really cool coincidence!
> View attachment 405237


So my partner pointed out that I was listening to a "Best of Fleetwood Mac" cd, so I actually had a 1 in 16 chance of hitting the right song at the right time. Oh well, I still think it was cool! Pretty song for a Very Pretty Girl!

@Summercat Look at Handsome Jack! Such a cutie! I have a couple with extra long tails and wonder if they have to use a little extra effort to hold them up! Buddy trots around with it straight in the air like a flagpole. When I talk to him, it goes forward until the tip is touching the top of his head! 

I was reading a story about some people who were doing renovations and discovered a long-forgotten time capsule. It reminded me of when I was little (probably around 7). I don't know where I got the idea, probably had seen a movie about pirate treasure or something, anyway, I used to bury things all over our yard when I was a kid. My mom would give me old glass jars that I would fill with coins, pictures I drew, beads, buttons, whatever I found interesting at the time. I would march around with shovel in hand and plant my treasures and carefully draw out maps so I could find them again. I must have buried over 20 of the things and never dug any of them back up! 
I wonder if anyone ever found them? If they did, I'm sure to them it was junk, but in my child's mind, it was treasure!


----------



## chillminx

@Summercat - such a fine looking long tail would be the envy of many a cat I would think!  x


----------



## weebeasties

It occurs to me that the pics of Keith haven't been very flattering, so I wanted to show that he can also be suave and debonair. Here he is doing his impression of The Most Interesting Man in the World.


----------



## Trixie1

@dustydiamond1 what a great selection of harnesses you have there! Quite a wardrobe!! If Sam saw a bunny I think he would probably run in the opposite direction!! He saw a hedgehog last year and that really freaked him out!!

@Summercat Hello Jack Pickles gorgeous photo with his magnificent tail and adorable pink nose!

@weebeasties I love Keith looking very suave and sophisticated here! good impression


----------



## Trixie1

Sam was up at 6am this morning checking that all was well in the garden! All seemed Ok after a brief inspection! Back in time for breakfast then off he went back to bed!! for more snoozing! Really cold here this morning, so don't blame him!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Soozi said:


> Lol! What a great selection! She's beautiful! xxx


:KissThank you, we are so lucky she chose us to be her minions, she is just as sweet and nice as she looks.:Joyful


----------



## Jcatbird

Hmmmm. I am late to the news! I am sure that everything was carefully discussed. I can only hope for the return of our beloved cat gentleman. This news left me quite shaken. 
I had to go back to catch up! Love, love, love the photos everyone! 
Thank you for the well wishes for Whistle. He has improved. 
I am busy repairing damage to the house. All the kitties are okay though.

Jack! Can that tail get more handsome?

The kitties and I send greetings and purrs to all!

Lady has been enjoying the garden.








Banjo has been taking good care of Whistle.








She's been giving nurse care nearly round the clock. She's finally testing now that he is doing better.








BJ and his love, Flowers, send kitty snuggles! 








I post this with thoughts of old friends. May the sunset be beautiful for everyone of our cat friends here and for those absent.


----------



## SbanR

It's lovely to see you back @Jcatbird; I was only thinking a few days ago that I hadn't seen you for a while and feared that you weren't allowed back (and I'd missed it).

Beautiful photos of your babies as usual


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties Keith is gorgeous, I love his markings Is he a big cat? He looks like would dwarf my Biggles.
Jack carry's his tail up, usually when trotting for a meal have not seen it go forward. Biggles who has a fluffy tail has the forward towards his head tail happening, maybe it is heavier for the fluffys.

@Trixie1 
Nice to see more of your Sam:Cat I agree with him, I get up early to feed Jack & Biggles, then go back fo sleep.

@Jcatbird 
Sorry, to hear one of the storms damaged your home. There seem to have been many this season. Hope repairs are going well.
Beautiful photo of Lady and nice to see your gang.


----------



## Trixie1

@Jcatbird lovely to hear from you and great to see BJ and the gang! Good news that Whistle is getting better. What a sweetheart Banjo is looking after him so well! Hope your local TNR project is still going well. What a Beautiful sunset photo

@Summercat We're up every morning at 5am! Sam goes out at around 6am but only in the summer when its lighter earlier then curfew time around 8pm he's indoors and the catflap is locked! Then play time for a while in the hope that he sleeps through the night, he normally does snoring quite loudly I might add!!

Popped by to see my sister on the way back from work today to a pleasant surprise!! She's getting a kitten! Maybe two! She will be seeing them on Monday, so will let you all know more then, can't wait to see photos of them!

Have a great day/evening all x


----------



## dustydiamond1

We had terrible wind and torrential rain last night but we have blue skies today














:Cat I miss the beautiful photos and kitty updates from Canada & Olcott Beach


----------



## raysmyheart

A good Thursday to all & Speedy wishes a good ♥Purrs-day♥ to all her Fur-friends of this thread!










Trixie1 said:


> Beautiful photo of the lake! Are those swans in the distance with cygnets?


Thank you @Trixie1 ! Yes there are six sweet cygnets with their Parents, but they have been staying far out in the middle of the pond every time I visit these last two weeks, kind of having me drive to different sides of the pond,:Joyful but still no luck in getting a close-up photo of this sweet Family. enguinigeon
The important thing is they are very energetic, swimming and eating the grasses that their parents gather for them. It is wonderful how they are learning and growing.igeon

On my visit yesterday, I was surprised by a beautiful heron with blue shading, it was very close to the shore but flew away before I could get a photo!



Summercat said:


> Do people have summer or vacation homes along the lake?


Thank you @Summercat. The water I visit is a very small pond actually surrounded on most sides by apartments and small businesses. I became curious when you asked this question and searched and discovered this pond is owned by the town I live in, I was never quite sure all these years. Yesterday, I was thrilled to see these sweet geese Parents with their babies.








When I first met them, there were five babies, there are only four Little Ones now.








These babies are nearly doubled in size since I took the first photo a few weeks ago.






<<<A few weeks back.
A little bigger this week. >>>
















Wishing a very good evening to all!:Cat


----------



## Summercat

Thanks for checking @raysmyheart 
Cute babies!

Sorry, just a quick note, will try to do a better message later to all, as am having to run out now.
Xx


----------



## weebeasties

@raysmyheart 
Those baby geese are so cute! Years ago we lived near a lake that had a large population of geese. They were very friendly and when you walked along the waterway they would follow you in the hopes you had food to share. One in particular would not only accompany you on the waterway, but follow you to the parking lot and on one occasion seemed to want to hop in the car! We would visit often and loved hanging out with these friendly geese. The only downside was having to thoroughly clean the goose poop off your shoes before getting back in the car!:Wideyed


----------



## Summercat

Rain earlier now the sun is back.
Boys have been having hairballs and upset tums, which it seems many cats are at the moment.
So have been trying to tempt them with food and boiled chicken last night to help settle their stomachs.
Hoping for a good weekend, OH is from Liverpool so looking forward to the football.
Bought these flowers yesterday


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart beautiful photos of this very sweet family of geese! They're so adorable! I love the way they waddle from side to side when walking on dry land!! Thanks for sharing! Hope they continue to thrive

@weebeasties although I live about 10 minutes away from a river, I don't often see large birds except for the odd duck or two that will just sit on my neighbours roof!! The odd Heron will pop by every now and again to pay a visit to my neighbours fish pond! Was Surprised at how large they are! very graceful beautiful birds when taking off!! But haven't seen any geese or goose poop yet!!

@Summercat Lovely photo of Biggles smelling those beautiful flowers! Pesky hair balls!! Hope their tummies settle down soon. Don't tell your OH but as a North Londoner, I will be supporting Tottenham in tomorrow's match! But suspect Liverpool will win I'm just pleased that two British sides will be playing for the cup! Enjoy the game. x

Have a fab weekend everybody x


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@TommyB I've heard that hanging the item(s) in the bathroom when taking a shower can help the wrinkles to fall out of clothes. The other good thing, which you've mentioned, is to take along an iron and an ironer when travelling  RE: The Grumpy Cat books, well, speaking for myself, I LOVE them. They speak to something deep in my soul when I look at the world around me with my optimistic, loving self through the lenses of realism, if that makes any sense. I LOL at almost every page, in recognition, in shared feeling, sometimes in frustration and sadness -- like the great human comedians, Tardar Sauce knows human nature very, very well, and makes the load lighter somehow with her wry observations.:Grumpy
@weebeasties My deepest condolences for your loss. They take a part of our heart and soul with us when they go on ahead, don't they? I hope you believe as I do that your beloved Rocky is watching over you and that you will be reunited in due time, never to part. There are SO MANY loved ones, feline, human, and other, waiting for me and mine up there -- it's going to be one big party!!!
On the subject of our friend Shane, so many of us came here because of him and others, and I join in missing him very greatly and hoping the ban is indeed a temporary one. Without speculating, I appeal to the site owner(s) for that to happen.


----------



## raysmyheart

Good evening, all!

I took the backroads home from work this evening in a neighboring town and got a few photos. During the warm weather months, I usually take a ride after work on Sundays to enjoy Nature and to relax a bit.























I was able to catch up with the posts here yesterday and was delighted to see all the Kitties who posted and shared their beautiful photos in these pages.
Speedy & I send hugs to all the precious Cats♥ that we know in this thread, by pictures or by words and we wish everyone a most wonderful evening/day.
We hope this message finds you all well.


----------



## weebeasties

@raysmyheart Those pictures are beautiful! That park does look very serene and peaceful. A perfect place to unwind after a busy day.
Hope everyone has a good Monday.


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart What a beautiful park! Looks very peaceful and relaxing there! I love the sun over the lake photo, really quiet beautiful!! Hope you and gorgeous Speedy are keeping well too. x

We've just had the hottest weekend of the year so far. Popped next door to join my neighbours for a barbecue!! Came across Micky my neighbours gorgeous panther sunning himself in the garden!! The heat became a bit too much for him so he went in search of the shade. Found the perfect spot!! Seems that the dog had the same idea!

Have a great day all x


----------



## TommyB

MaggieDemi said:


> I hate how wrinkled my clothes are when I take them out of my suitcase. Any tips on preventing this? I hate ironing.


I agree with those who have mentioned rolling your clothes instead of folding them. There's much less wrinkles that way and it also gives you more space in your luggage for other things.



Tarasgirl19 said:


> I've heard that hanging the item(s) in the bathroom when taking a shower can help the wrinkles to fall out of clothes. The other good thing, which you've mentioned, is to take along an iron and an ironer when travelling  RE: The Grumpy Cat books, well, speaking for myself, I LOVE them. They speak to something deep in my soul when I look at the world around me with my optimistic, loving self through the lenses of realism, if that makes any sense. I LOL at almost every page, in recognition, in shared feeling, sometimes in frustration and sadness -- like the great human comedians, Tardar Sauce knows human nature very, very well, and makes the load lighter somehow with her wry observations.:Grumpy


I've never tried the shower thing, but I'm going to have to try it out and see if it works. Thanks for the suggestion! Since you find the books so enjoyable I'm going to go on Amazon and see if I can find a few and order them. I know my wife would enjoy them too and I'm actually surprised she's never read them because she was a cat person before I ever was. I used to be a rabbit guy instead.


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Good evening, all!
> 
> I took the backroads home from work this evening in a neighboring town and got a few photos. During the warm weather months, I usually take a ride after work on Sundays to enjoy Nature and to relax a bit.
> View attachment 405838
> View attachment 405839
> View attachment 405843
> 
> 
> I was able to catch up with the posts here yesterday and was delighted to see all the Kitties who posted and shared their beautiful photos in these pages.
> Speedy & I send hugs to all the precious Cats♥ that we know in this thread, by pictures or by words and we wish everyone a most wonderful evening/day.
> We hope this message finds you all well.


Oh how lovely! Thanks for sharing your beautiful pictures. Warm hugs and wishes to you and wonderful Speedy!


----------



## raysmyheart

Thank you @weebeasties @Trixie1 & @dustydiamond1 for your warm wishes! Speedy thanks you, also! :CatYes, the spot I stopped for the photos is a local spot and very peaceful. There is rock climbing also, there. I will not be climbing the rocks, but I do like to take the time to drive and enjoy local country scenery this time of year. I am not able to travel far, so I like to make a point of enjoying the nice weather at spots near me, like the pond in the photos. Even a few minutes after work can clear the mind.



dustydiamond1 said:


> I had the day off and Gypsy & I got outside, she doesn't like having her picture taken, I was trying to get her to look at me while I took this one of her with a moss heart but no go.


That is one special heart that you and beautiful Gypsy found @dustydiamond1 , formed out of the moss. I believe to find something like this in Nature is very special. ♥ Years back, I found a leaf shaped in a perfect Heart and I still remember it, it was so amazing. It is wonderful that you and Gypsy found it together!♥




Summercat said:


> Speaking of books earlier, if anyone likes non fiction, Dopesick by Beth Macy is a good read.


I do enjoy non-fiction the most when I read @Summercat and Dopesick does indeed look extremely interesting. I probably like books of this type the most, that is, current affairs. Enjoy your reading @Summercat! I hope to start reading again, I have so many books lined up in my nook, I really need to get going on these stories!



Trixie1 said:


> Came across Micky my neighbours gorgeous panther sunning himself in the garden!! The heat became a bit too much for him so he went in search of the shade. Found the perfect spot!! Seems that the dog had the same idea!


Micky and the sweet dog have the right idea during these warm days @Trixie1 ! I love the gorgeous flowers in the photo, also!

Speedy & I sending out warm wishes to all for a great day!












<<<<Speedy enjoying one of her first walks of Summer 2019!


----------



## Summercat

Hi everyone 

Had a pretty good weekend, Saturday went to see the kitties in the shelter and Liverpool won, making OH happy.
Sunday was sick again with migraine and vomiting. Made a mistake of taking a chance on a poke bowl with mystery sauce Saturday after visiting the shelter. But Jack snoozed in bed with me Sunday, which was nice.

@Trixie1 pretty flowers in the garden (we need heart emojis :Cat)

@raysmyheart good for the soul to get a bit of green & nature. Speedy is lucky with her walks as well.

Here are some kitty pics from the weekend:


----------



## raysmyheart

I just checked here on my way to work and see the absolutely beautiful precious Cats @Summercat ! These Cats have made my day!

Wishing a great day to all!


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart It's great that you have this beautiful park near by to enjoy and relax in the summer evenings after work! It's lovely to see Speedy out and about enjoying the weather too

@Summercat Sorry to hear you've not been well! what beautiful cats! Really hope they find a forever home very soon. I seem to have a limited amount of emojis that I can use on this site, only 3 in total! This one or and ❤not sure why! At least I've got the heart one


----------



## Summercat

Hi all

@Trixie1 I don't get the hearts but have seen others do:Shy

@ all 
Hot here, in the low 80's and due to be low 90 's tomorrow and Saturday

I saw on an Instagram post from one of the volunteers at the shelter, a situation with cats in a nearby town. A woman had two flats with many cats, several of whom died. 
A vet and volunteers are helping care for the remaining cats.
The situation is pretty dire.
A few of us have ordered supplies to help and will be sending them down by car. I reposted info and photos on my Instagram and added a PayPal account of one of the volunteers who is collecting donations.
If anyone would like to help, I can PM you the PayPal and other info if you like or you can, if you use Instagram see on my page, under the photo of Go cat food as the pics are graphic which follow.
I am picklesbiggles on Instagram, sorry, not sure how to copy the link to my Instagram :Bookworm.


----------



## TommyB

Happy Thursday all!

I hope everyone is doing well in your neck of the woods. After a lot of convincing Thea has talked me into getting another cat. We've named her Betty Beet and we're anxiously waiting until the day she can come home with us.

Here she is:


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat how awful!! and very, very sad! Thank goodness for the volunteers! Can't PM you but if you PM me I'd like to help if I can. Don't do Instagram or pay pal but sure we can sort something out.

@TommyB how gorgeous is Betty Beet! Great Name!! Suits her! She's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Summercat

Hi,
@Trixie1
Thanks!
It is odd but I cannot PM you either, not sure what is happening. Will try later.

If anyone knows why I cannot receive PM's or PM others please let me know in the thread, as I cannot use messages it seems........


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Trixie1 i have emailed you @Summercat email


----------



## ChaosCat

@Summercat
Here's the link to your Instagram account:

__
http://instagr.am/p/ByXxz3KlbKo/


----------



## Summercat

Ohhh, thanks @ChaosCat ! I was playing about trying to see how to do that but couldn't figure it out:Shy


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Also depends if @Trixie1 has instagram


----------



## ChaosCat

You klick the chain links and insert the link you want- that's all.


----------



## Trixie1

@Gallifreyangirl@ChaosCat Thank you.
@Summercat will e-mail you.


----------



## raysmyheart

Betty Beet is a sweetheart @TommyB ! This is great news!:Cat


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy & I here, wishing everyone a Good Cat






urday! ♥
We hope this message finds you well, Friends & Furfriends 

I'm headed off to work but wanted to share these photos I captured at the pond a few days ago.

I spotted the heron/egret (not sure)









The Swans have been avoiding the camera and staying out on the island, mostly but It looks like the babies are getting big! -









The goslings have doubled in size and are learning still from Dad & Mum -









Speedy & I wish you all a very good Caturday:Cat


----------



## Summercat

Hi,
All just popping in quickly.
Will post photos soon.


----------



## tinydestroyer

Hi to everyone! I haven't posted in a little while, but I got the chance today to catch up on all the posts I missed over the past couple weeks. My heart goes out to those affected by some of the sad pieces of news - losing friends (or losing touch with them,) is always incredibly difficult. Still, my day was brightened by the happy posts and the lovely pictures of everyone's kitties. There have been a ton of great pictures of nature lately, too! Because I got up early this morning for my dog walk, here's the sunrise which Mondo and I saw today:









Here's hoping everyone is having a wonderful weekend, and wishing all the best to you and your furry families!


----------



## Trixie1

raysmyheart said:


> Speedy & I here, wishing everyone a Good Cat
> View attachment 406424
> urday! ♥
> We hope this message finds you well, Friends & Furfriends
> 
> I'm headed off to work but wanted to share these photos I captured at the pond a few days ago.
> 
> I spotted the heron/egret (not sure)
> View attachment 406425
> 
> 
> The Swans have been avoiding the camera and staying out on the island, mostly but It looks like the babies are getting big! -
> View attachment 406426
> 
> 
> The goslings have doubled in size and are learning still from Dad & Mum -
> View attachment 406427
> 
> 
> Speedy & I wish you all a very good Caturday:Cat


I do love your photos of the Lake and pond! They're always so beautiful!! Looks like it could be a Heron to me! But like you not 100% sure. The goslings have grown so much since we last saw them. Don't you just love how they all swim in a straight line!! Thanks for sharing Have a great day x

The weather's been a bit wild here today!! Very blustery with rain on and off!! Sam's been out a couple of times today but practically got blown back inside via the french doors along with a bunch of leaves and twigs!! Scared the living daylights out of him!! He's now feeling more relaxed having just had his evening meal.

Enjoy your evening all x


----------



## Trixie1

tinydestroyer said:


> Hi to everyone! I haven't posted in a little while, but I got the chance today to catch up on all the posts I missed over the past couple weeks. My heart goes out to those affected by some of the sad pieces of news - losing friends (or losing touch with them,) is always incredibly difficult. Still, my day was brightened by the happy posts and the lovely pictures of everyone's kitties. There have been a ton of great pictures of nature lately, too! Because I got up early this morning for my dog walk, here's the sunrise which Mondo and I saw today:
> View attachment 406442
> 
> 
> Here's hoping everyone is having a wonderful weekend, and wishing all the best to you and your furry families!


It's lovely to hear from you! what a stunning sunrise photo! Hope all well with you Mondo, Mog and Lucy! Yes! Sadly we have some very much missed friends from this thread! 
Enjoy your weekend too.


----------



## Summercat

Hi all
Just wanted to share a pic from the cats in the flats.
Thanks all who helped
I found out a little more information.
There were 17 cats in one flat and 40 in the other. 
It seems the volunteers are rehousing the cats at least temporarily as they could not be left where they were.
Here are two that were sent to us in photos.









Nice pic of Sam! @Trixie1 poor Sam but the image of him getting blown in along with the leaves and twigs did make me chuckle. Glad he has recovered.

@raysmyheart 
Lovely photos, I especially like the geese family 

Pretty sunset @tinydestroyer

Will post pics from my weekend shelter visit soon, have to sort photos. Was in the mid 90's, so very hot yesterday but some kitties came out to play.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Hi all
> Just wanted to share a pic from the cats in the flats.
> Thanks all who helped
> I found out a little more information.
> There were 17 cats in one flat and 40 in the other.
> It seems the volunteers are rehousing the cats at least temporarily as they could not be left where they were.
> Here are two that were sent to us in photos.
> View attachment 406479
> 
> 
> Nice pic of Sam! @Trixie1 poor Sam but the image of him getting blown in along with the leaves and twigs did make me chuckle. Glad he has recovered.
> 
> @raysmyheart
> Lovely photos, I especially like the geese family
> 
> Pretty sunset @tinydestroyer
> 
> Will post pics from my weekend shelter visit soon, have to sort photos. Was in the mid 90's, so very hot yesterday but some kitties came out to play.


Thanks for the update SC, glad to hear that the remaining Cats will be housed temporarily, pleased to hear that they're in good hands and safe Sam has gotten over his little drama from yesterday!! All is forgotten!! Lot calmer here today!! He's been out and about making sure all is well outside, he's now having a well deserved Sunday nap x


----------



## SusieRainbow

Summercat said:


> Hi,
> @Trixie1
> Thanks!
> It is odd but I cannot PM you either, not sure what is happening. Will try later.
> 
> If anyone knows why I cannot receive PM's or PM others please let me know in the thread, as I cannot use messages it seems........


It could be that you have blocked personal messages, go into you profile settings and preferences.


----------



## Summercat

SusieRainbow said:


> It could be that you have blocked personal messages, go into you profile settings and preferences.


Yes, I suppose that would be possible, if I was in the habit of fiddling about with my settings, which I am not. 
Or if I had say, a condition which blocked all memory of my own actions.

As is, I would have to say, any change in my settings to block the sending and receiving of private messages, was not done by myself.....


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Trixie1 
Will keep you updated:Cat


----------



## SusieRainbow

Summercat said:


> Yes, I suppose that would be possible, if I was in the habit of fiddling about with my settings, which I am not.
> Or if I had say, a condition which blocked all memory of my own actions.
> 
> As is, I would have to say, any change in my settings to block the sending and receiving of private messages, was not done by myself.....


Well, no-one else could do it.
Just trying to help.


----------



## Summercat

SusieRainbow said:


> Well, no-one else could do it.
> Just trying to help.


I would have to say, I think a moderator could. I didn't, so it is a mystery.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Summercat said:


> I would have to say, I think a moderator could. I didn't, so it is a mystery.


No, moderators don't have theability to block personal messaging.
I will try and PM you now.


----------



## Summercat

SusieRainbow said:


> No, moderators don't have theability to block personal messaging.
> I will try and PM you now.


Another moderator already fixed it for me.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Skies to the East on Thursday late afternoon. We had a downpour about an hour later.


----------



## chillminx

Amazing skies DD1 and great photos.


----------



## dustydiamond1

chillminx said:


> Amazing skies DD1 and great photos.


Thank you so much! :Cat
:Joyful Considering the screen resolution on my phones camera is so poor that with outside shots I usually can't see exactly what I'm taking a picture of until I get inside, I am constantly amazed of how well most of my photos turn out. :Snaphappy


----------



## Summercat

Love clouds  @dustydiamond1


----------



## raysmyheart

@tinydestroyer what a gorgeous sky you have captured! I love pink skies!

@dustydiamond1 the sky photos you posted - those clouds looked very dramatic and extremely fast-moving clouds!

@Trixie1 , Sam has a very gentle expression, he is just beautiful! Speedy & I send him a hug.

@Summercat , I am glad to hear things are looking more hopeful for the kitties being rescued.

Happenings at the pond this week -enguin igeon

The male Swan will leave his Family if he spots the Goose Family and swim at top speed, across the pond, over to the geese to show the geese he is annoyed with them.
Here he is, spotting the geese and swimming 100mph over to their side of the pond -








As he gets closer, you can see his feathers have indeed been ruffled by spotting the geese -









Well, next, he just has to show who is boss -









The geese Family, who were enjoying a nice afternoon so far, retreated away from the Swan, I think they were intimidated some. Luckily, no fighting ensued and eventually, Father Swan swam back to his Family.

Wishing a very good Wednesday to all


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart Thank you Sam has an incredibly sweet nature he's very gentle for an ex-stray! Never attacks other cats leaves the wildlife alone apart from the odd spider!! I'm sure that if he wasn't so timid he would be happy to be friends with every living creature around!! Great photos of Mr Swan glad it was just for show and no geese where hurt! I'd be frightened too if an angry Swan was heading towards me!! It's been pouring with rain here all week! Sam has stayed in most of the week! Just popped next door to see my neighbours, saw Micky in his bed staying dry too!

Hope everybody is well, have a good evening x


----------



## Tarasgirl19

TommyB said:


> Happy Thursday all!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well in your neck of the woods. After a lot of convincing Thea has talked me into getting another cat. We've named her Betty Beet and we're anxiously waiting until the day she can come home with us.
> 
> Here she is:
> View attachment 406215


OMC OMC OMC @TommyB I WANT THIS KITTEN. NOW. GIVE HER TO ME.  Betty Beet, huh? She is beyond gorgeous. Please give her lots of SNORGLES from me.
*and btw, you can be a rabbit guy AND a cat guy.*


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Loving everyone's nature photos! Sorry I haven't checked in for awhile. You (probably) know how it is -- not enough hours in the day to do everything.
@dustydiamond1 You remind me with those gorgeous shots how much I miss the huge skies and tall cloud formations out in the Mojave. We sometimes get some nice thunderheads here, but somehow with all the buildings it just lacks the breathtaking drama of desert landscape and weather.







Here's a kind of nice scenic shot of the redbud and the garage...


----------



## weebeasties

Hello everyone!
So many beautiful kitty pictures and nature shots! @raysmyheart those swan photos are magnificent!

Congratulations to @TommyB on your new family member!

The last few days I have been happier than I have been in a long time. My partner has finally gotten some good news on her health after being terribly ill for the last year and a half! Also the drought conditions here are over as Mother Nature has gifted us with days of rain! The grass is green again and the birds are happily singing. 

I have been reading other threads lately regarding kittens (on PF as well as other sites). People adopt a kitten, but then complain that the kitten is too hyper, doesn't behave the way they want, disrupts their sleep, etc. You know, _being a kitten. _I haven't commented on these threads because I don't want to offend, but I'm so bewildered by their attitude. I don't understand. When a kitten has joined our family, it's very similar to falling in love. I can't get enough of them! It's always been a time of pure joy and happiness, even when they are climbing the curtains or sleeping on your face at 3am. Sure, I may be sleep deprived, but I'm also deliriously happy. Falling in love makes a person distracted, takes up all your free time, and makes you lose sleep too, but I never hear people say that it's not worth it!

Do you guys feel the same way, or am I weird? No matter, I suppose. I couldn't stop that unconditional "love rush" any more than I could stop an avalanche. Ever since I've been thinking about this, there has been a bit of an old song by Marlene Dietrich playing in my head..."Falling in love again...Never wanted to...What am I to do...I can't help it..."

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## TommyB

@weebeasties You're not weird at all. I don't understand how someone can get so worked up or anxious over a kitten. I have had anxiety my whole life, but a kitten (or adult cat) helps to ease that for me. They're always doing something cute or comical. I've seen posts on various sites where they're ready to rehome the kitten in a week or two because the kitten was simply being a kitten as you said in your post. I'm already in love with my kitten by that point and a part of love is patience. All animals need training of do's and don'ts and as long as you're consistent you can break bad habits. Even if the said habits aren't really a big deal to me. But no, you're not weird. I'm waiting excitedly to bring home my 5th kitten and I certainly won't get annoyed with Betty the same way some people do theirs.


----------



## Summercat

Hi all,
Sorry, sporadic with replies, I pop on and off and don't always get to all threads I want to.

@raysmyheart 
Love swans, if I could get a heart emoji on my device for the forums, I would definitely give a few :Cat

@weebeasties 
It is sad, but people seem to have unrealistic expectations at times of pets. Many dogs in shelters seem to be young adolescent dogs.
For cats, people sometimes seem to get them thinking they will be along the lines of a potted plant, just food and water here and there and they are fine.
They seem to choose them thinking they will need little attention.

Glad things are peeking up with your partners health 

@Trixie1 
Your neighbors cat looks handsome (black cat fan club here) we have the same kong kickeroo.

@Tarasgirl19 
Pretty tree


----------



## Jcatbird

Hello, hello, everyone! I am still floating around here when I can. I am battling a few things that seem to devour my days but wanted to check in with everyone. Time does seem to get away from us, doesn't it? Thank goodness I have Banjo to help me keep track of time.







The photos are always beautiful here! @TommyB That little kitten face is amazing! Betty beet almost looks like she couldn't possibly be real! Purrfection! I think you should put that face out there for the whole world to see because it will spread love and smiles everywhere. Welcome to the new baby and please keep posting photos!

I am still deep into doing repairs here but hoping to reach a stopping point in a couple of weeks for a rest. The grand news is that, finally, we have gotten a new law passed where I live. It is no longer illegal for our county to do TNR! It took years to get the law changed but cats are going to get help now. I am now trying to assist , along with many other people, to get other counties in my state to do the same.

Banjo and Whistle are taking it easy right now.








They've been helping me with the repairs and are obviously exhausted from welding that big claw hammer. Lol 








But all the kitties and I send love and lots of purrs! 
Here is a bit of the beautiful sky I saw this evening. 








I'll try to back back again soon with BJ and the others! 
I hope you all are well.


----------



## Summercat

@Jcatbird
Great to hear from you. Banjo & Whistle look awesome cuddling together.

Beautiful sunset as well!

Sorry, to hear repairs still ongoing but congratulations on the new TNR law
Was there previously a push to brings strays into shelters or did people tend to let them be?
Wondering, as I know in the US with many kill shelters, a stray going in often has little chance.

Waiting for dinner


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties Great to hear that your partners health is improving!! a year and a half must seem like a lifetime when your struggling with health issues! How could anybody get annoyed with a kitten!!? I do wonder why these people get a kitten in the first place! I believe it is often for the wrong reasons!! quite clearly, not enough thought or preparation for the kittens needs are considered!! Your right!! It should be a time of complete joy and happiness for both the owner and of course the kitten too! So no!! Your not weird!!

@TommyB Can't wait to see and hear more of Betty!! What a little bundle of joy!

@Summercat I've never noticed What absolutely gorgeous eyes Biggles has quite stunning!! Hope Jack is well too. x

@Jcatbird great news that it's no longer illegal for TNR in your county! Hopefully the others will follow very soon! So, good of Banjo to help you keep track of time!! Good girl Do hope you manage to get some rest when the repairs are complete!! Sounds like you deserve a much needed rest!! Beautiful photo of the sunset!! Big hugs to BJ and the gang, take care for nowx


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Thanks!
In good light I can capture his eyes.


----------



## TommyB

Happy Friday everyone!

Nothing new to report here, but I did get sent another picture of Betty earlier today and my DW and I are already in love. My eight year old niece said she looks like a tiny bear cub or a chow puppy. Once I seen the photo, I knew I had to share it with all of you. 










I hope everything is doing well and I wish you all a great weekend!


----------



## weebeasties

@Summercat Mr. Biggles is so very handsome and those eyes are like sparkling emeralds! Absolutely Gorgeous!

I have just been informed that if anything should happen to my inlaws, we are to become caretakers to their two dogs. Oh dear!

Of course we will take them in, but the idea of our " cat house " becoming a dog home as well has me a bit nervous. Hopefully, it would be a LONG time from now, of course. The only thing that keeps nagging at me is that they might get another dog. (My mother in law can be very impulsive) 
Sigh...Like I said, I hope the situation doesn't arise for many years. Still, the thoughts of little doggies trotting around the house seems weird to me. I can't imagine what the cats would think! Oh well, at least I would be getting more exercise taking the dogs for walks!


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties Oh Crumbs!! Hopefully won't happen for many, many year!! And hope she doesn't get another one in the meantime!! On the plus side! Yes, lots of nice walks fingers crossed for plenty of time to prepare!!

@TommyB Betty does look like a Tiny bear cub!!! And just look at her tiny tail!! Thanks for sharing She's a real little cutie think I've fallen in love with her too❤

Have a great weekend all x


----------



## weebeasties

I had some new friends join me for lunch today. A squirrel and an egret.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@weebeasties excellent news about your partner! And NO, you're not weird. But people who want a more serene and calm beloved family member who still has all the beauty, charm, playfulness, and other good qualities only felines have, ADOPT ADULT CATS!!! For heaven's sake, there are so many amazing adult cats aching to be loved and brought into their loving forever homes and families. Run, don't walk, people! I always adopt adult cats, usually rescue from the street/community, but have adopted from friends who do rescue/adoption and from families who, for whatever reasons, need to rehome their cats. My most recent adoptions were 9 (Elvis, now 11) and 14 (Sammi angel, who left us at 21). *Love your pix of the egret and the squirrel, too!*
@TommyB You KNOW I have my eyes all over that kitten. And YOUR emerald-eyed beauty, too, @Summercat 
@Jcatbird Those are some of your absolute best photos ever! What a loving couple Banjo and Whistle are.


----------



## Summercat

Hope everyone had a good weekend

Here is Jack long legs the other night having a stretch


----------



## dustydiamond1

TommyB said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Nothing new to report here, but I did get sent another picture of Betty earlier today and my DW and I are already in love. My eight year old niece said she looks like a tiny bear cub or a chow puppy. Once I seen the photo, I knew I had to share it with all of you.
> 
> View attachment 407120
> 
> 
> I hope everything is doing well and I wish you all a great weekend!


C'mon fess up, that's not a real kitten, that's a sweet little adorable fluffy plushy toy kitten!


----------



## dustydiamond1

TommyB said:


> Happy Thursday all!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well in your neck of the woods. After a lot of convincing Thea has talked me into getting another cat. We've named her Betty Beet and we're anxiously waiting until the day she can come home with us.
> 
> Here she is:
> View attachment 406215


"After a lot of convincing Thea has talked me into getting another cat. We've named her Betty Beet and we're anxiously waiting until the day she can come home with us."
 "*After a lot of convincing"* :Hilarious Yeah right. (picture eye roll here):Woot:Woot


----------



## dustydiamond1

These are from yesterday
Red raspberry bush coming along nicely


----------



## Summercat

@dustydiamond1 
Love fresh raspberries  those are nice pics


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties I love the photo with the Squirrel and the Egret! Arn't They funny with their long thin beaks!! This one looking at the Squirrel quite intently while the Squirrel makes a mad dash! Great shot!

@dustydiamond1 lovely Gypsy looking like she wants to go to the top of that rather large tree!! And fresh Raspberries!! Makes me want to add them to this weeks shopping list! Maybe make a pie!! When they're ready of course!

@Summercat lovely to see gorgeous Jack with his long legs and not forgetting his magnificent tail!! He's grown so quickly!! I do love his pink nose!

Have a great evening all x


----------



## weebeasties

Trixie1 said:


> @weebeasties I love the photo with the Squirrel and the Egret! Arn't They funny with their long thin beaks!! This one looking at the Squirrel quite intently while the Squirrel makes a mad dash! Great shot!
> 
> @dustydiamond1 lovely Gypsy looking like she wants to go to the top of that rather large tree!! And fresh Raspberries!! Makes me want to add them to this weeks shopping list! Maybe make a pie!! When they're ready of course!
> 
> @Summercat lovely to see gorgeous Jack with his long legs and not forgetting his magnificent tail!! He's grown so quickly!! I do love his pink nose!
> 
> Have a great evening all x


@Jcatbird kindly pointed out to me that it wasn't an egret, it was an American Ibis! Despite the fact that it looks like the squirrel was running from the bird, they were happily foraging beside each other. When I approached to take the picture I startled the poor little squirrel and it was running to a nearby tree. Sorry Mr. Squirrel!


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy & I wish you a very good day, we hope this message finds you well, all.:Cat

At the pond, some beautiful goslings are growing by leaps and bounds. They are not little chicks any longer
















Wishing everyone a very good day and hoping this message finds you well, all, wherever it finds you.♥


----------



## Trixie1

raysmyheart said:


> Speedy & I wish you a very good day, we hope this message finds you well, all.:Cat
> 
> At the pond, some beautiful goslings are growing by leaps and bounds. They are not little chicks any longer
> View attachment 407529
> View attachment 407530
> 
> 
> Wishing everyone a very good day and hoping this message finds you well, all, wherever it finds you.♥


They really are so sweet! looks like the one nearest the camera is speaking! Brilliant photos of life at the pond and wonderful to see! Thank you Well, feels like it's been raining here for days and days!! Soon have my very own pond!! Sam's in for the evening now catflap locked which means playtime with his favourite stuffed spider, he'll then eat and take himself off to bed! Hope you and Speedy are well toox

Have a good evening all x


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


> Sam's in for the evening now catflap locked which means playtime with his favourite stuffed spider, he'll then eat and take himself off to bed!


Oh, Sam is just beautiful @Trixie1 ! I am very smitten by his pose - I have seen him do that before - with his paws - and it melts my heart and makes me smile!:Cat ♥ Thank you for this great photo. I hope he is dreaming sweet dreams right now after all that play with his favorite spider.:Cat

Hope everyone's Tuesday is going well!


----------



## raysmyheart

Jcatbird said:


> Thank goodness I have Banjo to help me keep track of time.


@Jcatbird, this photo of Banjo is precious!


----------



## Trixie1

raysmyheart said:


> Oh, Sam is just beautiful @Trixie1 ! I am very smitten by his pose - I have seen him do that before - with his paws - and it melts my heart and makes me smile!:Cat ♥ Thank you for this great photo. I hope he is dreaming sweet dreams right now after all that play with his favorite spider.:Cat
> 
> Hope everyone's Tuesday is going well!


Sam says thank you he often poses like this! Normally just before play or just after!! melts my heart too! x


----------



## Summercat

Agree, great photo of Sam @Trixie1 :Cat


----------



## Summercat

Disclaimer, no cherries were harmed in the taking of this photo


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> Disclaimer, no cherries were harmed in the taking of this photo


Oh, this is one super photo @Summercat , not only an amazing & beautiful Kitty, but I also the colors in this photograph - the pinks and reds, the color of the bowl. This would win a contest for sure :Cat and a photo to treasure! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Summercat

Oh thanks @raysmyheart :Cat


----------



## Trixie1

Lol@Summecat what a great photo of Jack Pickles!! He certainly loves his fruit and vegetables!! Glad to hear no cherries we’re hurt in the taking of this wonderful photo! I agree, definitely one to treasure SC x


----------



## raysmyheart

JackPickles has the sweetest face @Summercat , I love him!♥:Cat


----------



## raysmyheart

Tarasgirl19 said:


> Here's a kind of nice scenic shot of the redbud


@Tarasgirl19 , I love the redbud tree, it kind of reminds me of a flowering crabapple, they are gorgeous and fragrant trees.

Like to wish all a very good evening.:Cat

Recently, I finally got my photo of the baby Swans closeup. Only, they are not exactly babies now. Every time I went for a photo of them this year, the Mum & Dad would be swimming with the cygnets on the opposite side of the pond from where I was located.






Well, I was fortunate that they were swimming - one day last week - close to where I was standing! Finally! Also, It seemed I arrived during bathtime.igeonigeonigeonigeonigeonigeon









The Swans were very hard at work washing up and seemed to take it very seriously. This reminded me of how conscientious Cats are when they groom themselves.:Cat Sending warm wishes to all.


----------



## Summercat

Love the swan family photo @raysmyheart


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart What a beautiful swan family they've turned into!! And good timing for you to arrive at bath time and then manage to get so close to take this wonderful photo!! yes, I agree, Sam sometimes takes ages just grooming himself and I love watching him when he does!! x

I visited some friends of mine last week who now live by the coast! (Lucky them!) went for a short walk along the beach and managed to take a couple of photos before my phone battery died!!

Have a great weekend all x


----------



## weebeasties

@raysmyheart Lovely swans! So sweet you were able to snap them during bath time!

To the European members:
I was just reading another thread involving window screens. It appears that they are not common on your side of the pond. Here in the states, I don't think they even sell windows without screens. I can't imagine having a window open for less than 5 minutes without a fly or mosquito or some other insect flying in without a screen. I'm intrigued. Are there less insects over there? I must admit the thought of less bugs sounds Wonderful! We have a little screened-in gazebo, and I still have to dodge beetles, bees, etc. when I'm in it. Just curious.


----------



## weebeasties

@Trixie1 
Oh my goodness! Breathtaking beach shots! It's been way too long since I have visited the ocean. I can't believe that the beach is empty of people in that shot! Here, the shoreline is mostly a solid wall of hotels and the beaches are always crowded. We used to drive about one and a half hours to a little beach that was mostly just used by locals. It was so peaceful to be away from the crowds. I think they have been building it up over the years though, so it is more of a tourist destination now too.:Arghh
Another case of "they paved paradise to put up a parking lot".
Maybe one day I will drive along the coast and see if I can find another little hidden gem.


----------



## Summercat

Lovely shoreline @Trixie1 

@weebeasties 
Where I am the city, some areas near the river have mosquitos but not huge numbers. Flies are the most common I think, you would want screens to protect against.
Recently, I have been getting lots of flower photos, along with a few ladybugs & bees. I am always impressed by those that manage to live in the little green areas or parks near traffic.









Survivor!


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties I don't have a window screen and don't know anyone that does, I very rarely have insects come into the house (thank goodness) although I'm sure Sam would have loads of fun tracking them down!! Don't think it's a huge problem here! Totally different climate to where you are! I suspect the humidity levels are quite high there, encouraging many more insects (maybe) then here!! You've probably got lot's of exotic insects too that we wouldn't see here, not that I'm an expert on these matters! good idea to have those screens up! I would too if I lived there! My friends moved to the south east of England a couple of months ago, it really is lovely there! We were lucky with the weather it had been raining an hour before and cold too!! The beach was empty apart from a lady walking her dog and us!! Even in the height of summer it's not that busy and not touristy at all! Yes, a real gem and only an hour and a half away from me too! Sad when they turn places of beauty into tourists areas ruining their natural beauty, all for profit! Maybe You should take that drive and discover another little gem!x

@Summercat lovely little pink flower with the ladybird! It amazes me how well nature is doing in some of our towns and cities, may they continue to thrive x


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Screens are VERY important here for another reason: they enable us to have our windows open and keep our cats indoors and safe! My second ex, who's British, has no screens on his windows here in L.A. Metro. He's had all kinds of insects and animals come in for a visit. Not sure about uninvited human "guests" but I would not live that way for any amount of money. We have a security screen door, too, which is amazing -- it's made of steel, I think, with a deadbolt and another keyed lock, and enables airflow as well as allowing me to see who's on the other side, while they cannot see me. Everyone should have one of these!
Beautiful swan and seascape photos! and I hope that phone battery replacement is not too expensive.





















Elvis in the master bedroom windows, and by the security screen door. My cats love to soak up the sun and sniff the breeze in safety and comfort!


----------



## weebeasties

@Summercat and @Trixie1 Wow! That is amazing! I think every sqare inch of airspace has a bug of some sort here! Sometimes they get in the house just from walking through the door. We also get our fair share of lizards, tree frogs, and on two different occasions, birds!


----------



## weebeasties

@Tarasgirl19 Handsome Elvis and yes, screens are a must have here!


----------



## weebeasties

Buddy is an odd one. He kneads with all four paws. This results in him doing a strange little crabwalk as he kneads. Anyone else have a cat that does this? We will be in the bed and he starts on my chest and procedes to knead down my body, down one leg, across to the other leg, then back up to my chest. It's kind of hilarious! He's done it ever since we've had him. Never had a cat that kneads with all fours before. Have you?


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties Lol Sounds hilarious!! I Have never known a cat that kneads with all four paws!! Sounds painful too!! Sam kneads with his two front paws normally on my leg before settling on my lap and ouch!! It hurts! Thank goodness he doesn't use all four paws!

@Tarasgirl19 Well hello gorgeous Elvis looking good sunning himself I agree, screens are definitely a must for indoor cats over there I would say here too for safety reasons. Phone battery is all charged up now so no expense at all!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy only kneads with her front paws although she does 'air' knead at times. 
Here in central Illinois we don't have a multitude of lizards but we do have lots of creepy crawlys and winged worriers like wasps and horse flies.
It has been very wet this spring and summer and while we don't have mosquitoes yet we do have these very nasty little things called buffalo gnats (black flies). They are attracted to the carbon monoxide in the breath and cluster to clog mouths and noses, also get in eyes. They bite hard and many folks and critters are allergic to their bites. Vanilla scent repels them.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Beautifully scary clouds in the sky Thursday 6/29


----------



## Trixie1

@dustydiamond1 Beautiful dramatic looking skies over there!! The Buffalo Gnats you have there look quite scary too!! Sounds quite nasty if your unlucky enough to get bitten by one!!


----------



## dustydiamond1

:Jawdrop Sitting here watching a live broadcast of Nik Wallenda and Lijana Wallenda getting ready to walk a high-wire over Times Square !! She took a very bad fall two years ago and is still being bothered by a bad ankle


----------



## Summercat

Hi all,
Happy Monday!

@dustydiamond1 I love to look at clouds

Here are a few flowers from Sunday's walk in the park:


----------



## SbanR

dustydiamond1 said:


> :Jawdrop Sitting here watching a live broadcast of Nik Wallenda and Lijana Wallenda getting ready to walk a high-wire over Times Square !! She took a very bad fall two years ago and is still being bothered by a bad ankle


Saw it on the morning news; he was stepping over her

Ps. Didn't she wear a safety harness when she fell?


----------



## dustydiamond1

SbanR said:


> Saw it on the morning news; he was stepping over her
> 
> Ps. Didn't she wear a safety harness when she fell?


Nope, it is family tradition never to use nets or safety harnesses and many have died over the years. They had to wear harnesses last nite or they wouldn't be allowed to walk the 25 stories above Times Square. I saw Nik walk over the Grand Canyon several years ago.


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat Beautiful flowers in the park over there especially the pink ones!

@dustydiamond1 Saw a bit on the news too, don't think I could of watched it live if they weren't wearing harnesses!! Arn't they brother and sister!? Wouldn't trust my brother to get me safely to the other side he's a bit accident prone!!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> @Summercat Beautiful flowers in the park over there especially the pink ones!
> 
> @dustydiamond1 Saw a bit on the news too, don't think I could of watched it live if they weren't wearing harnesses!! Arn't they brother and sister!? Wouldn't trust my brother to get me safely to the other side he's a bit accident prone!!


Yep, brother and sis.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

weebeasties said:


> Buddy is an odd one. He kneads with all four paws. This results in him doing a strange little crabwalk as he kneads. Anyone else have a cat that does this? We will be in the bed and he starts on my chest and procedes to knead down my body, down one leg, across to the other leg, then back up to my chest. It's kind of hilarious! He's done it ever since we've had him. Never had a cat that kneads with all fours before. Have you?


Yes, I don't remember who it was who used to do that (VERY large feline family over the years!) but absolutely.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

weebeasties said:


> @Tarasgirl19 Handsome Elvis and yes, screens are a must have here!


Thank you! Elvis LOVES the adulation, just like his namesake :Happy
And yes, flies come in sometimes, often into the laundry room, which is great, because there's a door that shuts between it and the kitchen, so I just leave the back door open until the flies fly out.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Trixie1 said:


> @weebeasties Lol Sounds hilarious!! I Have never known a cat that kneads with all four paws!! Sounds painful too!! Sam kneads with his two front paws normally on my leg before settling on my lap and ouch!! It hurts! Thank goodness he doesn't use all four paws!
> 
> @Tarasgirl19 Well hello gorgeous Elvis looking good sunning himself I agree, screens are definitely a must for indoor cats over there I would say here too for safety reasons. Phone battery is all charged up now so no expense at all!


Thank you from Elvis! and so glad you got your phone up and running again.


----------



## Trixie1

Hi All

I must say that since we've been speaking about creepy crawlies!! I've had 4 wasps in the house today!! Two in the bathroom and two in the bedroom' both rooms on the same side of the house!! Weird!! Considering I very rarely get wasps in the house I'm beginning to wonder if there's a nest somewhere close by! Managed to get them all out (eventually!) without Sam noticing he's in his tunnel right now in a playful mood! Must be all the excitement today!! Off to check the garden for any signs of a nest!









Have a good evening all x


----------



## raysmyheart

weebeasties said:


> Never had a cat that kneads with all fours before. Have you?


Oh, my goodness @weebeasties - reading this really caught my attention! :Jawdrop



weebeasties said:


> This results in him doing a strange little crabwalk as he kneads. Anyone else have a cat that does this?


I wonder if this crabwalk-like kneading that Buddy does makes you chuckle!?:Joyful I am thinking he has always kneaded like this?

The reason this has caught my attention @weebeasties is that I always wondered if any other Kitties knead like my Speedy! 
Well, to answer your question, technically, no Speedy does not knead on all four paws.......but.... .......well............maybe........... kind of.
I would say that she kneads with her back paws mostly.
If I am lying down, she will actually stand on the bed next to me with her backside facing me. She will then get her back paws up onto my leg or arm (keeping her front paws lower and stationary on the bed) and start kneading up an incredible storm with so much strength in her legs. I am always amazed at with how much force and strength she is pushing against me with her paws when she kneads like this. This can go on for quite a while. If her back paws slip off of me while she is kneading she puts them back up on me and starts again. This is all very amusing to me, also.

The reason I say she is a four-paw kneader "maybe" is because sometimes she throws some front paw moves into this crazy dance!:Cat:Cat:Cat

Wishing everyone here a very good Tuesday evening! ♥ I am a bit behind on reading the posts here and hope to catch up today and tomorrow.

When I was at the pond last week, the heron/egret flew over my head - you cannot see here, but his long legs dangle when he flies, it is something!
igeon


----------



## Summercat

Hello Sam & @Trixie1 
Hope you got all the wasps out.
We had a fly get in yesterday and is still here, allowing Jack to practice his hunting skills, much safer than a wasp.

Beautiful bird @raysmyheart :Snaphappy


----------



## Trixie1

Hi @Summercat yes, all gone now! Pesky flies!! but good entertainment for Jack and Biggles! Do you have the really high temperatures over there yet that the rest of Europe are having?

@raysmyheart Lovely photo of what I think is a Heron flying high!


----------



## weebeasties

@Trixie1 Adorable Sam! I'm glad he didn't have a run-in with a wasp!

@raysmyheart I guess we have some very unique kitties. Dare to be different!  I laughed thinking about your description of how forceful Speedy is with her kneading. I could just imagine her rolling you right out of the bed!

Buddy has done this ever since we got him as a tiny kitten. It's very funny, but I've always wondered why. I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but I suspect he and his siblings may have been bottle babies. When I adopted him from the shelter, his medical records indicated that they were brought to them at two weeks old and very ill. No mention of a mama. He's also VERY people oriented, so perhaps the odd kneading comes from nursing from a bottle? All I know is that it makes me smile when he does it! My adorable little weirdo!


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


> I visited some friends of mine last week who now live by the coast! (Lucky them!) went for a short walk along the beach and managed to take a couple of photos before my phone battery died!!
> 
> Have a great weekend all x


I am catching up on the posts here and I now see these stunning photos @Trixie1 ! Wow and thank you for sharing these!
I always wished to travel but am unable to go far, so I am thrilled when I can see the beauty that is out there through the words and photos of others.
I can almost hear the waves in these pictures.

@weebeasties, yes, our Kitties can do some crazy dances when they knead. I never thought of that - that bottle-feeding could have something to do with the four-legged kneading! Does anyone have a Kitty that seems to knead for what like seems forever - it goes on and on and is very amusing. Sometimes I say to Speedy "how long is this going to go on?":Cat

I wish all here a very good Wednesday!:Cat


----------



## weebeasties

Keith likes to knead (in the normal way) but he also likes to "nurse" on your shirt or a blanket. This can go on for a long time. When he was younger, this would result in a slobber soaked shirt. 
My partner didn't care for that, so would sweetly stop him and say "you're a big boy so you shouldn't do that." So now he just does it to me. It's kind of cute because he cuddles down beside me on the couch, like he's hiding when he does it. It's like it's our little secret. That's hilarious because he's huge and it's pretty obvious where he is and what he's doing! Besides, I don't mind a little cat slobber...honestly, it makes me feel special. I'm mommy!


----------



## raysmyheart

@weebeasties Speedy does not "nurse" on anything, but I think Keith is adorable to do this.:Cat



weebeasties said:


> It's like it's our little secret. That's hilarious because he's huge and it's pretty obvious where he is and what he's doing! Besides, I don't mind a little cat slobber...honestly, it makes me feel special. I'm mommy!


This is making me chuckle and I think it is a precious secret that you share with Keith, one of Life's precious Gifts in my opinion.



Summercat said:


> Recently, I have been getting lots of flower photos, along with a few ladybugs & bees. I am always impressed by those that manage to live in the little green areas or parks near traffic.


Oh, I love this photo @Summercat ! You know, that thought about wondering how the insects manage to live in small green areas next to busy routes has often crossed my mind as well, @Summercat .


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart Your very welcome I wish I was able to take more photos on that day but my phone battery needed recharging! Be more prepared next time! Here's the last one that I managed to take on that day, wasn't sure if it came out so happy to find that it did! There was only one other person on the beach that day and one person paddling on a surfboard quite far out!! The sea was surprisingly calm no waves at all! Nothing left for him to do but paddle and hope that a big enough wave would come along!! But he seemed to be enjoying himself!!

@weebeasties Keith sounds adorable when he kneads!! When Sam kneads it's normally only for a minute or two nowhere near as long as Speedy and yes he dribbles too!! and purrs extremely loudly! He's got one of the loudest purrs I've ever heard and love to hear it!!


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@Trixie1 So glad those wasps didn't bother Sam and that they're back outside living their waspy lives where they belong. We had a paper wasp nest right next to the front door, in a bush; my gardener was scared and wanted to remove it, but I told him the wasps hadn't hurt anyone and to just leave the nest alone until they were done with it, at which time I would remove it. He agreed, and I took it down after they were done with it. 
I remembered that it was our beloved angel Samuda who was extremely serious about his kneading.


----------



## Trixie1

Tarasgirl19 said:


> @Trixie1 So glad those wasps didn't bother Sam and that they're back outside living their waspy lives where they belong. We had a paper wasp nest right next to the front door, in a bush; my gardener was scared and wanted to remove it, but I told him the wasps hadn't hurt anyone and to just leave the nest alone until they were done with it, at which time I would remove it. He agreed, and I took it down after they were done with it.
> I remembered that it was our beloved angel Samuda who was extremely serious about his kneading.


Sam was none the wiser!! No nest around that I could see. I just opened the windows closed both doors so Sam couldn't enter and off they went! I won't kill anything so I have a bug catcher should any insects venture in. Wasps can be a little scary though unlike bees so I don't blame your gardener for being scared!! Samuda! What a lovely name! Bless him The bug catcher I have is something like this....


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


> @raysmyheart Your very welcome I wish I was able to take more photos on that day but my phone battery needed recharging! Be more prepared next time! Here's the last one that I managed to take on that day, wasn't sure if it came out so happy to find that it did! There was only one other person on the beach that day and one person paddling on a surfboard quite far out!! The sea was surprisingly calm no waves at all! Nothing left for him to do but paddle and hope that a big enough wave would come along!! But he seemed to be enjoying himself!!
> 
> @weebeasties Keith sounds adorable when he kneads!! When Sam kneads it's normally only for a minute or two nowhere near as long as Speedy and yes he dribbles too!! and purrs extremely loudly! He's got one of the loudest purrs I've ever heard and love to hear it!!
> 
> View attachment 408530


Wow, this scene could be in a calendar or travel advertisement! @Trixie1 ! So glad your camera let you capture this one last shot, this is one to treasure.


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


>


I meant to post the picture in my last post for reference, this one is awesome! @Trixie1 !

As far as plentiful insects here where I am in the Northeast United States - during the Summer months, it is most definitely mosquitoes, it seems a good amount of energy goes into keeping them from biting because of viruses they have carried here. Ticks in the grass and wooded areas we try not to get bitten from for the same reason. The next most plentiful I think are small moths that are attracted to outdoor lighting. Oh, but I forgot ants - black ants can be around all Summer.



Tarasgirl19 said:


> I remembered that it was our beloved angel Samuda who was extremely serious about his kneading.


@Tarasgirl19 yes, Speedy takes her kneading very seriously, also, she looks like she is in deep concentration during these times.:Cat


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Trixie1 said:


> Sam was none the wiser!! No nest around that I could see. I just opened the windows closed both doors so Sam couldn't enter and off they went! I won't kill anything so I have a bug catcher should any insects venture in. Wasps can be a little scary though unlike bees so I don't blame your gardener for being scared!! Samuda! What a lovely name! Bless him The bug catcher I have is something like this....
> 
> View attachment 408539


Thank you so much for being kind to insects. There is no reason not to. People are weird. They shouldn't be scared of/hateful toward insects. The only time I dispatch someone is when they are poisonous and a threat to my loved ones (including me). We have black widow spiders in L.A. Metro. Fortunately, I haven't seen any for a long time. They are the most beautiful of all the arachnids, but unfortunately, they are very poisonous.
My mom's beloved cross-eyed, kink-tailed, blue-blooded Siamese boy was the first Samuda as far as I know. Our beloved Samuda was named after him. Needless to say, he was my mom's favorite of our very large furmily.


----------



## Jcatbird

Oh my! Wonderful photos of the sea! It seems we came in time to view many great photos again! The signets are amazing! I hope everyone has been well! It has been a very busy time here and coincidentally, it's partially due to insects! Lol The South east of the United States is filled with bugs of all sizes and shapes. Screens are a must! I am all for bug capture and release whenever possible. Recent work on my home revealed many creatures! Frogs, toads, lizards, ants, termites and spiders. One spider was truly beautiful. I got a photo of her but I don't know if people care to see her. It was a her. She was guarding her egg sack with her life too. She looked like black velvet and surrounded her babies with her body as I looked at her. I have a net that I use for large spiders here since many have a bite and can jump! I got Mom and babies and relocated her to a safe spot. I also found a lovely black racer snake. She was very friendly. All good reasons to haves screens though. I don't want the kitties meeting any of these creatures. For the sake of both! I also don't want any kitties falling out a window as they doze on the sill! Screens are something I will always keep on the windows. Hornets here are pretty bad when they sting. Wasps and yellow jackets are plentiful. Bats will come in an open window along with birds. I've had bullfrogs jump in through open doors! My brother took a nap in his basement recently and woke up with a possum asleep next to him. Lol Yes, screens on doors and windows are a ,must have, here! 
Banjo and I send happy purrs to everyone here!

Looking through the screen!


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart I was really surprised at how well the photos came out! They were taken using my IPhone, yes I agree, I may get the last photo blown up and framed, it's my favourite out of the three.

@Tarasgirl19 I was always taught by my parents to respect all living creatures no matter how small! They taught me well! As far as I'm aware we don't have any poisonous insects here! But not 100% sure! Some people may be allergic to some insect bites which can cause some very nasty health issues if bitten. Black widow spiders!! Didn't realise you had those over there! Yes, I'd be very careful of those too! Samuda, your mum's cross-eyed, kink tailed Siamese must have been a wonderful little character and absolutely adorable!

@Jcatbird Great to hear from you Hope you've been keeping well too. Sounds like you have a whole range of creatures there!! Not sure what I would do If I ever came across a snake!! Wouldn't quite fit into my bug catcher! And if I was to wake up with a possum beside me!! I'd probably run a mile!!! Gorgeous photo of Bango, looks like she's spotted something of interest in the distance! I wonder what creature that could be!?

Have a great Sunday all x


----------



## dustydiamond1

Jcatbird said:


> Oh my! Wonderful photos of the sea! It seems we came in time to view many great photos again! The signets are amazing! I hope everyone has been well! It has been a very busy time here and coincidentally, it's partially due to insects! Lol The South east of the United States is filled with bugs of all sizes and shapes. Screens are a must! I am all for bug capture and release whenever possible. Recent work on my home revealed many creatures! Frogs, toads, lizards, ants, termites and spiders. One spider was truly beautiful. I got a photo of her but I don't know if people care to see her. It was a her. She was guarding her egg sack with her life too. She looked like black velvet and surrounded her babies with her body as I looked at her. I have a net that I use for large spiders here since many have a bite and can jump! I got Mom and babies and relocated her to a safe spot. I also found a lovely black racer snake. She was very friendly. All good reasons to haves screens though. I don't want the kitties meeting any of these creatures. For the sake of both! I also don't want any kitties falling out a window as they doze on the sill! Screens are something I will always keep on the windows. Hornets here are pretty bad when they sting. Wasps and yellow jackets are plentiful. Bats will come in an open window along with birds. I've had bullfrogs jump in through open doors! My brother took a nap in his basement recently and woke up with a possum asleep next to him. Lol Yes, screens on doors and windows are a ,must have, here!
> Banjo and I send happy purrs to everyone here!
> 
> Looking through the screen!
> View attachment 408744


You can pm the spydy photo to me, I have a pretty one from the gas station that wasn't cared for here.
Screen shots:


----------



## raysmyheart

Beautiful Gypsy looks like she is dreaming sweet dreams @dustydiamond1 . :Cat

The goslings at the pond aren't exactly tiny any longer, Life goes on, they are learning how to be more independent and they are getting true feathers.
















Remember when I introduced them a few weeks back?









Wishing everyone a very good Monday!


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@dustydiamond1 We have those little guys here, too -- sometimes they switch their tails and cuss, but they are very cute and we like them! They're very accustomed to urban life.
@raysmyheart How beautiful, and it's so good that they're thriving!
@Jcatbird Wow, you've had quite a variety of visitors! Apart from a HUGE water bug type guy (or girl -- I didn't ask, and (s)he didn't tell), some flies, the occasional spider or what's called Daddy Longlegs here (very beneficial, said to eat mosquitos, and not harmful to us or to cats), and moths, most everyone stays outside. 
Yes, @Trixie1, I have much respect for black widows and think they are gorgeous, but they can't stay here, for obvious reasons. One of my exes said he was bitten by one, and that it made him hallucinate. I'll just leave it at that.
Samuda the first was quite a guy. According to my mom, he'd run all the way up her back to her shoulder when she was doing the dishes sometimes. Full grown. And he'd often leave her a "welcome home present" on the rug right inside the door. (And no, I'm not talking about living beings.)


----------



## Summercat

I love that so many of us relocate and humanly move insects  live and let live.

We we have missed the West European heat wave as we are in the east. Our heat wave was for about two weeks prior.
Now mild again.

All well.

@weebeasties 
Your Keith sounds adorable :Cat

@Jcatbird , Agree having lived in the southeast myself, you want screens to keep insects out.

@raysmyheart 
Love the second pic of Speedy

@Tarasgirl19 
Allowing a wasp nest to say is something most people would not do, hats off to you

@Trixie1 
Lovely seaside, I prefer a rather empty, mild or cool beach to stroll on, rather than a bustling & hot sunbathing beach.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Summercat said:


> I love that so many of us relocate and humanly move insects  live and let live.
> 
> We we have missed the West European heat wave as we are in the east. Our heat wave was for about two weeks prior.
> Now mild again.
> 
> All well.
> 
> @weebeasties
> Your Keith sounds adorable :Cat
> 
> @Jcatbird , Agree having lived in the southeast myself, you want screens to keep insects out.
> 
> @raysmyheart
> Love the second pic of Speedy
> 
> @Tarasgirl19
> Allowing a wasp nest to say is something most people would not do, hats off to you
> 
> @Trixie1
> Lovely seaside, I prefer a rather empty, mild or cool beach to stroll on, rather than a bustling & hot sunbathing beach.


Thanks! They did not bother me once -- they didn't even "buzz" me.
Agree on the beach scene! I really prefer to do any seashore stuff during winter, when it's moody and cool and cloudy (and deserted).


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> Lovely seaside, I prefer a rather empty, mild or cool beach to stroll on, rather than a bustling & hot sunbathing beach.





Tarasgirl19 said:


> I really prefer to do any seashore stuff during winter, when it's moody and cool and cloudy (and deserted).


I so much agree @Summercat and @Tarasgirl19 ! My favorite time at the seashore is probably from 4 pm until 7 pm - the crowds are gone, you can hear the waves almost exclusively, I love when the tide goes out in the late day, it is great for peaceful walking and collecting shells - one of my favorite things to do.

These have been growing and spreading wild in the woods that surround my property, they get more plentiful every year.














I think @dustydiamond1 has these in her area, too.

Speedy and I:Cat wish everyone here a very good day and we hope this message finds you well.


----------



## Trixie1

@dustydiamond1 Gorgeous photo of Gypsy having a nap! looks like she has a smile on her face in the second photo! Obviously dreaming nice dreams

@raysmyheart Gosh!! The goslings have grown so quickly!! Nearly as big as their parents now and looking very well. They're absolutely beautiful Are those wild raspberries 
Growing In the woods or gooseberries? Not sure! Either way I love both!!

@Tarasgirl19 Samuda sounds like he was full of mischief!! Never had a cat run up my back while doing the dishes!!(yet)!!

@Summercat Working in London I do like to get away from the crowds come the weekend! I'm not too far away from some very beautiful beaches that are unspoiled and very few people go to, which is great I love going there, very peaceful and relaxing

Popped by to see my Sister on the way back from work this evening. Her cat T.J was fast asleep on his squashed stuffed mouse!! and next to his dead brown stuffed mouse!! Obviously exhausted from playing judging by all the evidence!! Didn't want to disturb him to say hello

Have a good evening all x


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Trixie1 said:


> @dustydiamond1 Gorgeous photo of Gypsy having a nap! looks like she has a smile on her face in the second photo! Obviously dreaming nice dreams
> 
> @raysmyheart Gosh!! The goslings have grown so quickly!! Nearly as big as their parents now and looking very well. They're absolutely beautiful Are those wild raspberries
> Growing In the woods or gooseberries? Not sure! Either way I love both!!
> 
> @Tarasgirl19 Samuda sounds like he was full of mischief!! Never had a cat run up my back while doing the dishes!!(yet)!!
> 
> @Summercat Working in London I do like to get away from the crowds come the weekend! I'm not too far away from some very beautiful beaches that are unspoiled and very few people go to, which is great I love going there, very peaceful and relaxing
> 
> Popped by to see my Sister on the way back from work this evening. Her cat T.J was fast asleep on his squashed stuffed mouse!! and next to his dead brown stuffed mouse!! Obviously exhausted from playing judging by all the evidence!! Didn't want to disturb him to say hello
> 
> Have a good evening all x
> 
> View attachment 409060


Yeah, Samuda was QUITE a guy according to my mom. I wish I could have met him. 
And TJ is adorable! *The old toys are the best* :Cat


----------



## Tarasgirl19

raysmyheart said:


> I so much agree @Summercat and @Tarasgirl19 ! My favorite time at the seashore is probably from 4 pm until 7 pm - the crowds are gone, you can hear the waves almost exclusively, I love when the tide goes out in the late day, it is great for peaceful walking and collecting shells - one of my favorite things to do.
> 
> These have been growing and spreading wild in the woods that surround my property, they get more plentiful every year.
> View attachment 409010
> View attachment 409011
> 
> I think @dustydiamond1 has these in her area, too.
> 
> Speedy and I:Cat wish everyone here a very good day and we hope this message finds you well.


Those look very good. Are they? We don't have berries growing wild in this hot, mostly dry area, as far as I know. 
Ah, a fellow seashell afficionado! I have always loved them, too -- collecting them, and decorating with them. Some of my dearest memories are of family outings to Ports O'Call, in San Pedro, CA, where there were quite a few shops that sold shells. I also loved collecting them on the beach, but we don't have really spectacular ones on our overcrowded beaches, so it's always best to buy them. I have some in each bath, including some beautiful big conchs.


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


> @dustydiamond1 Gorgeous photo of Gypsy having a nap! looks like she has a smile on her face in the second photo! Obviously dreaming nice dreams
> 
> @raysmyheart Gosh!! The goslings have grown so quickly!! Nearly as big as their parents now and looking very well. They're absolutely beautiful Are those wild raspberries
> Growing In the woods or gooseberries? Not sure! Either way I love both!!
> 
> @Tarasgirl19 Samuda sounds like he was full of mischief!! Never had a cat run up my back while doing the dishes!!(yet)!!
> 
> @Summercat Working in London I do like to get away from the crowds come the weekend! I'm not too far away from some very beautiful beaches that are unspoiled and very few people go to, which is great I love going there, very peaceful and relaxing
> 
> Popped by to see my Sister on the way back from work this evening. Her cat T.J was fast asleep on his squashed stuffed mouse!! and next to his dead brown stuffed mouse!! Obviously exhausted from playing judging by all the evidence!! Didn't want to disturb him to say hello
> 
> Have a good evening all x
> 
> View attachment 409060


@Trixie1 TJ is a beautiful kitty! The photo is so adorable - it looks like TJ had loads of fun playing and simply had to rest and dreaming of mice!

@Trixie1 and @Tarasgirl19 , yes they are wild raspberries and what used to be an occasional sighting of them, well, now they are spreading like crazy (in the last five years). I even have some that have seeded on my lawn. I will try to get more photos of them today, I will pick some to taste, I imagine they are tasty!

Wishing everyone a great day and sending hugs to all the Cats♥♥♥:Cat 

from Speedy






& me.:Happy


----------



## tinydestroyer

Wishing all the American members a Happy 4th of July. Hopefully everyone has a safe holiday, and even more hopefully, everyone's cats get through the fireworks feeling like these kitties:








rather than being scared from the noise! Stay safe!


----------



## Tarasgirl19

I don't know where to put this and hope it may be allowed. I have just had correspondence from a friend of many of us, in Canada, and he wishes to say: " Please say a hello to raysmyheart, maggiedemi, jcatbird, dustydiamond, foxxycat, weebeasties and anyone I missed if you have the opportunity. As well as summercat and trixie1 from the UK site." So, @raysmyheart, @MaggieDemi, @Jcatbird, @dustydiamond1, @Foxxycat, @weebeasties, @Summercat and @Trixie1, I hope you will find this.


----------



## weebeasties

Tarasgirl19 said:


> I don't know where to put this and hope it may be allowed. I have just had correspondence from a friend of many of us, in Canada, and he wishes to say: " Please say a hello to raysmyheart, maggiedemi, jcatbird, dustydiamond, foxxycat, weebeasties and anyone I missed if you have the opportunity. As well as summercat and trixie1 from the UK site." So, @raysmyheart, @MaggieDemi, @Jcatbird, @dustydiamond1, @Foxxycat, @weebeasties, @Summercat and @Trixie1, I hope you will find this.


Oh how Wonderful! Please let our friend from the north know that he is very much missed and thought of often. Hope he and his crew are doing well!


----------



## Trixie1

Hi @Tarasgirl19 Thank you for posting this message from Canada from a friend who is missed lots here! Please send our love & best wishes back and I too hope all is well over there with the gang! Thanks again!


----------



## raysmyheart

Thank you @Tarasgirl19 for passing these wonderful greetings on to me from a Friend from Canada who I miss very much! Could you pass on a warm hello from to Canada from Speedy & @raysmyheart and wishes for a wonderful Summer - I would be ever so glad. Thank you!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Tarasgirl19 said:


> I don't know where to put this and hope it may be allowed. I have just had correspondence from a friend of many of us, in Canada, and he wishes to say: " Please say a hello to raysmyheart, maggiedemi, jcatbird, dustydiamond, foxxycat, weebeasties and anyone I missed if you have the opportunity. As well as summercat and trixie1 from the UK site." So, @raysmyheart, @MaggieDemi, @Jcatbird, @dustydiamond1, @Foxxycat, @weebeasties, @Summercat and @Trixie1, I hope you will find this.


:Joyful Hugs and purrs and biscuit making from me and Gypsy girl to our beloved two and four footed friends from the Great White North, we miss you all very much!
Thank you so much @Tarasgirl19, to slightly misquote Mistress Weatherwax "blessings be on your head and house" :Kiss


----------



## Summercat

@Tarasgirl19 
Please pass on my best wishes to our missed Canadian friend.

Just a short note and more to update later but we have a visitor for a few weeks.

Came today, took the photo tonight, she is doing very well. A bit shy but she had a rocky start in life and is hopefully on to better things soon.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Summercat said:


> @Tarasgirl19
> Please pass on my best wishes to our missed Canadian friend.
> 
> Just a short note and more to update later but we have a visitor for a few weeks.
> 
> Came today, took the photo tonight, she is doing very well. A bit shy but she had a rocky start in life and is hopefully on to better things soon.
> 
> View attachment 409419


She is a lovely little blue velvet princess! *PRAYERS* for her wellbeing, comfort and happiness.

I will surely let him know, thank you!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> @Tarasgirl19
> Please pass on my best wishes to our missed Canadian friend.
> 
> Just a short note and more to update later but we have a visitor for a few weeks.
> 
> Came today, took the photo tonight, she is doing very well. A bit shy but she had a rocky start in life and is hopefully on to better things soon.
> 
> View attachment 409419


Poor sweet girl. Hoping that worried look on her face vanishes ASAP!


----------



## raysmyheart

Oh, what a sweet girl @Summercat ! I am sending wishes that things will only get better every day for this little one from now on.♥


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat oh!! she's a little beauty! Glad to hear she is doing very well now, after her not so great start!! Hope she finds her forever home very soon. x

Hope everybody else is keeping well I looked after Micky & George (my neighbours cat and dog) this weekend while they where away! They really are best friends and are always together! So sweet! a few pics of both! Micky was sunning himself then decided it was a bit to hot for him and found a shady spot! Then both had an afternoon nap inside!

Have a good evening everybody x


----------



## Summercat

Great pics @Trixie1 , love the happy roll :Cat

Visitor doing well. I found her weakness, wand toys 
The first night she was intrigued from a distance at OH playing with the boys and today she came out to play with toys.
The boys and her are very relaxed and sweet Biggles gave her a few licks on the ear and nose greetings have been seen several times.
I think she will come around well for whoever adopts her.

I think I posted a few photos of her awhile back in the shelter. She was the silvery grey kitty.


----------



## pussty

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> A little Snowshoe birdie has informed me that a number of new members might be immigrating from a different corner of the internet to this friendliest of all Cat Forums. I hope that those who've stopped in here will take a moment to say hello before bombarding the Cat Photo Galleries with pictures.
> 
> To the regular posters here: I know that these newcomers - despite most being American, and hence, not speaking much English - will be welcomed warmly just as I was a couple of years ago.
> 
> Friends - I believe that you'll like it here!
> 
> View attachment 376153


Hi thanks for the info!


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## Summercat

Hi guys,
Sorry have not written much lately as have been busy but went to Riga last weekend. A very cat themed city. The major landmark is the Black Cat House with a cat weathervane.
Here are a few pics of Riga.
The little cat hostel is run by an elderly man who lives nearby. He told me he mainly gets pigeons drinking the water he leaves out but the cats come to his flat nearby and what money he collects he feeds them with.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Some interesting clouds from last week

















Our container Cherry tomatoes 

















And the neighborhood raspberry bush


----------



## raysmyheart

Those are great photos @dustydiamond1 ! Thank you!

I love the Cherry tomatoes - I have never seen these, with the different types of tomatoes from one plant. I do love the yellow tomatoes and the light-colored ones you have shown here.

I have the same type of Raspberry plants growing here just off of my yard @dustydiamond1 , It started with a few here and there and now they are really branching out. Some have even self-seeded on my lawn, which I will keep and take care of! I didn't even have to plant them.:Joyful

@Trixie1 it is easy to see what good Friends Micky & George are, they are sure the sweetest neighbors to have.

Oh, my goodness @Summercat , a City of Cats - that is like Heaven to me! It sounds like a wonderful trip!
How is your sweet visitor doing this weekend?

My Sister sent me this photo, she is at the beach this week and captured an amazing sunset.








My favorite weather is here this week - sunny and hot.

Speedy






and I hope this message finds everyone well and we wish all our Friends here a great day! ♥


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat Riga is beautiful!! I love the lake with what looks like a fountain!? and the one little duck on the lake! and the Cat Hostel is something else! What a hero the elderly man is who feeds the cats! Sounds like a wonderful place to visit to me. Hope you enjoyed! I too was wondering how your visitor is getting on x

@dustydiamond1 I love the photos of the clouds! And those raspberries makes me want to go raspberry picking! Something I've not done for a very long time! Maybe one day soon! Hopefully!

@raysmyheart A stunning sunset! With beautiful colours! My neighbours are great!! Both Micky and George were both abandoned my their previous owners but now in their forever home and very much loved they do seem to have a very strong bond, it's a real pleasure taking care of them when the neighbours are away. Here they are eating together!

The weather has been up and down here!! Very hot and humid last week! Rain the weekend (typical!!) warming up again now. Here's Sam waiting for the rain to stop yesterday morning! He really doesn't like getting his feet wet!!

Hope everybody else is well x


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


> Both Micky and George were both abandoned my their previous owners but now in their forever home and very much loved they do seem to have a very strong bond, it's a real pleasure taking care of them when the neighbours are away. Here they are eating together!


Yes, I can very much see by the photo @Trixie1 that Micky and George are close Furfriends. It always warms my Heart when I see animals share a close bond.

Sam is a beautiful Kitty, he has so much sweetness and gentleness in his face. Speedy & I send hugs to Sam @Trixie1 ♥ :Cat


I have posted about the goslings here, posting pictures of them along the way. Well, I stopped by the pond Saturday evening and I was very surprised that the goslings are now looking like young adults. They have almost all of their feathers, only a little bit of fluff is left near their bottoms. :Happy I will return here this week with updated pictures. I hope to show you soon - photos of them as newborns right up until now! Soon to come!
Here is a little preview - a photo of how they looked as young babies -






in their first week or so.

Some photos of a shrub in my yard that the bees love!


















I think it is "Anthony Waterer Spirea".

Hope this message finds you all well, Friends.


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy here .







. . . . .wishing everyone a happy Wednesday! ♥♥♥


----------



## Summercat

Hi guys,
Sorry have not been on site.

Love the bees on flowers photos @raysmyheart bee pics are one of my favorites to take.

Hello Sam & Speedy Nice pics

Well visitor is variable.. We have solved the toileting issue it seems, and I hope it stays that way.
Trouble is she is lovely but not to my Biggles  He really wants to play at times and she hisses at him and they almost have gotten in a spat a few times.
When I distract him with a toy she comes over as well.
If I pet the boys she comes over.
Overall they are fine and will touch noses and lay near each other.
But Jack is getting clingy and Biggles is confused by her at times I think.

I think her normal personality has come out. Not the grey kitty who was huddling with her fellows in whatever space they could find to hide from people when I first saw her.
Later she would be visible and accept pets and proximity without hissing. 
Now she follows you about seeking pets and purrs as soon as you pick her up.
She was more timid when she arrived at our flat but is now miles away from the cat I first met.
She is a more dominant cat than I expected.
I think her time in the clinic helped her get used to people.
So she adjusted here faster than I expected.

She is a little older than most of the other sixty cats from the flat. Her birth year is estimated 2013 and I think she is likely the mother of some of the others.

Now she is on the bed by me. Biggles usually comes in, in the evening till we play with his toy. He is unusually in another room and he was here. I think her hissing earlier had him leave. So I will finish my post and go play with my Biggles. 
I didn't realize how three could make me feel stretched. 
For us and the boys liking attention and being indoors in a flat, I think two is the best number. 
I had thought maybe in future with a garden three. Now, I think garden or no garden, will stick to two


----------



## Summercat

Whoops a few photos before I go


----------



## SbanR

@Summercat it's lucky you had this experience and now know how you want your permanent set up to be I'm sure your boys will quickly settle once it's just the four of you together again.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Central time 12:45 pm Saturday 7/29/2019
83 degrees fahrenheit, feels like temp is 86f, 80% humidity.
We had a feel like temp of 101F today. We are suppose to have thunderstorms Sunday and then temps in the 80's


----------



## Trixie1

Hello Speedy and @raysmyheart I do love Speedy's beautiful blue eyes she's stunning! It's lovely to see the bees out and about, I haven't seen many this year at all!! Lots of wasps! But sadly far to few bees! x

@Summercat Glad you've managed to resolve Luna's toileting issues. It's not easy keeping 3 cats happy and entertained in a flat with limited space, especially if you need to separate one at times to prevent a stressful situation. Poor Biggles Maybe she's mistaking his wanting to play and feels a little threatened! If only she new what a wonderful, gentle little man Mr Biggles is. I have no doubt that she will find a forever home that suits her and your boys will settle back to their old routines very quickly. Great photos of all three SC x

@dustydiamond1 it was mentioned in the news here today that parts of the US are having a heatwave!! 83 degrees is baking!! at least for me! And the humidity levels, 80%!! That's something else! Very, very uncomfortable! Hope you and Gypsy are staying cool over there! x

Well, I'm helping to take care of my friends 14 week old kitten for the next 10 days while they're away. What a complete bundle of joy, mischief, fun and cuteness she is too! I love her lot's already❤ Here are some photos of this gorgeous one!!

Hope everybody else who is experiencing the extreme heat over there is managing to stay cool along with their kitties, take care for now x


----------



## MaggieDemi

Tarasgirl19 said:


> I have just had correspondence from a friend of many of us, in Canada, and he wishes to say: " Please say a hello to raysmyheart, maggiedemi, jcatbird, dustydiamond, foxxycat, weebeasties and anyone I missed if you have the opportunity. As well as summercat and trixie1 from the UK site.


Thanks for the message from Shane. I was supposed to go visit him & his wife in Canada, but my car died. So they might have to come pick me up if they want to see me. 



raysmyheart said:


> Speedy here .


That's a beautiful photo of Speedy, her best yet. :Cat



Trixie1 said:


> I'm helping to take care of my friends 14 week old kitten for the next 10 days while they're away.


What a darling little baby. You are so lucky to get to spend 10 days with her. 

I hope everybody is surviving this heat. Maggie, Demi, and I are melting here...


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


> Well, I'm helping to take care of my friends 14 week old kitten for the next 10 days while they're away. What a complete bundle of joy, mischief, fun and cuteness she is too! I love her lot's already❤ Here are some photos of this gorgeous one!!


@Trixie1 What a little Sweetie she is!!! She is incredibly precious, I will help you look after this fluffy girl anytime you need help. These are super photos of such a sweet girl!♥♥♥:Cat   Please give her a cuddle from Speedy & me!

Yes, it has been incredibly hot here this weekend, it is my favorite weather. I must say it is still very hot this evening here in Massachusetts, Northeast United States and the forecast calls for the heat to break overnight. As much as I do love the heat, I think I will turn the air conditioner back on now, the cool air has not reached us quite yet.







and I am starting to melt again. The heat index was at 34°C/94°F today at 15:54, the highest for the day, July 21, 2019.









Wishing everyone a wonderful day!


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart 29c here today and due to rise to 35c by Thursday!!! I don't have A/C here as there's normally no need for it! So lot's of fans around at the moment trying to keep the house and Sam cool too!! Little Lucy (my friends cat) is oblivious to the heat ! Played for most of the day! Now having a well deserved nap after such a busy day! Passed your cuddle on to her here she is fast asleep this evening. x

@MaggieDemi I'm loving looking after her So much fun! it's great to hear from you, hope it's cooling down over there now and you, Maggie & Demi are keeping well despite the heat!! Oh!! Hope you manage to sort the car out! x


----------



## weebeasties

Hello everyone! I haven't written in a long time, but I've been reading your posts.

We have been dealing with two sick kitties. Keith had a bout of pancreatitis and now we are having difficulties regulating his blood sugar. Spike was diagnosed with a heart condition, DCM, that is unusual in cats. Unfortunately there is nothing that can be done for our little Spike, so we are just keeping her as comfortable as possible. She gets several meds twice a day and we are adjusting to a new "normal". 
This is our sweet Spike. She's gotten so skinny.









On to happier things...

@Trixie1 Your little houseguest is so adorable! Your friend is very lucky to have you filling in as caretaker. I know she is in the absolute best hands!
@Summercat What a wonderful gift you have given Luna! A chance to acclimate to a real home! It's wonderful that she has the confidence to let her personality come through. Remember it's early days yet, she may still come around to Mr. Biggles. She's been through a lot of changes in a short time. The transformation you have described so far has been amazing. You are a hero!
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Trixie1

Hi @weebeasties I've been wondering how you, Spike, Keith and the gang have been doing over there after your thread a while ago. Poor Sweethearts! I'm guessing that keeping Spike as comfortable as possible will help her deal with her condition along with the meds you are giving her twice a day. I know that you will do your very, very best for her and am sure that she knows that too!! Sweet Keith! I do hope that you manage to stabilise his blood sugar levels and am hopeful that his condition can also be managed with the correct dosage of meds and suitable diet, I'm keeping everything crossed from this side of the pond. Please give them both a big cuddle from Sam and me, Sending lot's of Love, Take care for now x

Well, it's absolutely sweltering here! Will possibly reach 39c where I am tomorrow!! Then the heatwave breaks down ! What a relief!! I've gone beyond melting I think!! I'm trying to cool down as I'm typing this and little Lucy decides she wants to snuggle up!! She's fast asleep!Looks like I'm staying put fo a while!

Have a good evening everybody x


----------



## raysmyheart

It is good to hear from you @weebeasties , I just want you to know I am now keeping Keith and Spike in my daily Prayers and you as well @weebeasties.


----------



## raysmyheart

Hope you can keep cool @Trixie1 and get some relief from the heat! Well, Little Lucy has just melted my Heart completely with this photo ♥♥♥ !!! :Cat -


Trixie1 said:


> Hi @weebeasties I've been wondering how you, Spike, Keith and the gang have been doing over there after your thread a while ago. Poor Sweethearts! I'm guessing that keeping Spike as comfortable as possible will help her deal with her condition along with the meds you are giving her twice a day. I know that you will do your very, very best for her and am sure that she knows that too!! Sweet Keith! I do hope that you manage to stabilise his blood sugar levels and am hopeful that his condition can also be managed with the correct dosage of meds and suitable diet, I'm keeping everything crossed from this side of the pond. Please give them both a big cuddle from Sam and me, Sending lot's of Love, Take care for now x
> 
> Well, it's absolutely sweltering here! Will possibly reach 39c where I am tomorrow!! Then the heatwave breaks down ! What a relief!! I've gone beyond melting I think!! I'm trying to cool down as I'm typing this and little Lucy decides she wants to snuggle up!! She's fast asleep!Looks like I'm staying put fo a while!
> 
> Have a good evening everybody x
> 
> View attachment 410966


She is absolutely precious! ♥ This would be great in the Sleeping Kitties photos!

Wishing everyone here a very good Friday, from Speedy






and @raysmyheart 
.


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## raysmyheart

These cloud forms are amazing @dustydiamond1 , they look like they are moving very quickly. 
The third photo is pretty amazing, I don't know if I've seen clouds in layers quite like this, like two different weather patterns coming together.


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> These cloud forms are amazing @dustydiamond1 , they look like they are moving very quickly.
> The third photo is pretty amazing, I don't know if I've seen clouds in layers quite like this, like two different weather patterns coming together.


The sky was so breathtaking. I've never seen any like them before. They were all taken Wednesday 7-3-2919. The first two photos about 7:40ish pm, they spanned the sky from the North to the South and the last one about 10 minutes later looking towards the West. Goodnite to you and beautiful Speedy.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> Hi @weebeasties I've been wondering how you, Spike, Keith and the gang have been doing over there after your thread a while ago. Poor Sweethearts! I'm guessing that keeping Spike as comfortable as possible will help her deal with her condition along with the meds you are giving her twice a day. I know that you will do your very, very best for her and am sure that she knows that too!! Sweet Keith! I do hope that you manage to stabilise his blood sugar levels and am hopeful that his condition can also be managed with the correct dosage of meds and suitable diet, I'm keeping everything crossed from this side of the pond. Please give them both a big cuddle from Sam and me, Sending lot's of Love, Take care for now x
> 
> Well, it's absolutely sweltering here! Will possibly reach 39c where I am tomorrow!! Then the heatwave breaks down ! What a relief!! I've gone beyond melting I think!! I'm trying to cool down as I'm typing this and little Lucy decides she wants to snuggle up!! She's fast asleep!Looks like I'm staying put fo a while!
> 
> Have a good evening everybody x
> 
> View attachment 410966


What a sweetheart! I bet she is keeping you all on your toes!


----------



## dustydiamond1

weebeasties said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't written in a long time, but I've been reading your posts.
> 
> We have been dealing with two sick kitties. Keith had a bout of pancreatitis and now we are having difficulties regulating his blood sugar. Spike was diagnosed with a heart condition, DCM, that is unusual in cats. Unfortunately there is nothing that can be done for our little Spike, so we are just keeping her as comfortable as possible. She gets several meds twice a day and we are adjusting to a new "normal".
> This is our sweet Spike. She's gotten so skinny.
> View attachment 410931
> 
> 
> On to happier things...
> 
> @Trixie1 Your little houseguest is so adorable! Your friend is very lucky to have you filling in as caretaker. I know she is in the absolute best hands!
> @Summercat What a wonderful gift you have given Luna! A chance to acclimate to a real home! It's wonderful that she has the confidence to let her personality come through. Remember it's early days yet, she may still come around to Mr. Biggles. She's been through a lot of changes in a short time. The transformation you have described so far has been amazing. You are a hero!
> Hope everyone is well.


Dear darling Spike, prayers for her and dear Keith


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart a lot cooler here now! reached 38.7c last Thursday!! Hottest day ever in the UK! Back to normal British summer time temperatures now! Thank goodness. 23c today! Bliss!x

@dustydiamond1 Beautiful skies over there! Lucy is definitely keeping us on our toes! you need eyes at the back of your head with this little one! Always up to something or other! it's been a real pleasure taking care of her, I've loved every minute! I love her to bits x

@weebeasties Hope these photos bring a smile at this difficult time. These were taken last week during the heatwavexx


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> @raysmyheart a lot cooler here now! reached 38.7c last Thursday!! Hottest day ever in the UK! Back to normal British summer time temperatures now! Thank goodness. 23c today! Bliss!x
> 
> @dustydiamond1 Beautiful skies over there! Lucy is definitely keeping us on our toes! you need eyes at the back of your head with this little one! Always up to something or other! it's been a real pleasure taking care of her, I've loved every minute! I love her to bits x
> 
> @weebeasties Hope these photos bring a smile at this difficult time. These were taken last week during the heatwavexx
> View attachment 412020
> View attachment 412021
> View attachment 412022
> View attachment 412023


Cuteness overload! And that loooong tail!


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Those have to be some of the cutest kitten pics I have ever seen. Lucy is absolutely adorable :Cat

@weebeasties 
So sorry to hear you have bad news. Wishing for the best for as long as possible for Spike and hope Keith's condition is easily managed.

Well have just returned from a week in Spain. Picked boys up from the cat hotel yesterday. Jack was not amused by his experience and let me know so for a while after returning home. He was quite talkative.
They looked ok in photos and on camera but home is home.

Luna Lou is in Germany now and I hope to hear she has found a permanent home soon. She is at a small rescue there and traveled with two other cats from the shelter here.

In other news, @ChaosCat has been a star in helping kitties get homes. She mentioned the shelter here and a friend of her husband adopted two cats. A fluffy, shy black and white boy and his friend. Two cats who had little chance of being adopted.
A friend of the friend is now going to adopt a cat as well and her daughter another.
So four cats in total will have homes

A few recent pics


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat Hope you had a fab time in Spain! Jack was just telling you how happy he was to see you! All will be forgotten soon Great to hear that Luna is well on her way to finding her forever home, so pleased for her Fantastic news that you with help from @ChaosCat have found four kitties permanent homes, your both Stars!! Little Lucy reminds me of a tiny Annie! Here she is doing her morning aerobics before breakfast today!


----------



## raysmyheart

Good evening, all!

Hi @weebeasties, I have been thinking about you as you are dealing with these illnesses and I continue to keep Spike and Keith in my Prayers. It is so good they have you to help them.

@Trixie1 - Lucy is sure adorable! I have never seen cuter toes than hers! She looks like she is a happy kitty, she has a sparkle in her eye.

@Summercat - That is wonderful news that some of the Cats have their fur-ever homes! Thank you, also for the great photos!

At the pond Friday - lots and lots of cattails.








As you can also see, there is an overabundance of vegetation growing on the water's surface. I don't remember this happening last Summer and the other ponds and lakes that connect to this one are crystal clear. Still, there are lots of these wildflowers springing up all around the shore like the trumpet-weed seen to the right, above.

Speedy and I hope this message finds you all well, wherever it finds you. Our warmest wishes to all.






♥


----------



## ChaosCat

Trixie1 said:


> @Summercat Hope you had a fab time in Spain! Jack was just telling you how happy he was to see you! All will be forgotten soon Great to hear that Luna is well on her way to finding her forever home, so pleased for her Fantastic news that you with help from @ChaosCat have found four kitties permanent homes, your both Stars!! Little Lucy reminds me of a tiny Annie! Here she is doing her morning aerobics before breakfast today!
> View attachment 412250


That's a very lovely photo!


----------



## weebeasties

@Trixie1 Lucy is too adorable for words! What does Sam think of her? 
I want to thank everyone for their kind words and well wishes. Keith is doing better and Spike is maintaining. Just wish I could get her to eat more!
In a rush, hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Good evening, all!
> 
> Hi @weebeasties, I have been thinking about you as you are dealing with these illnesses and I continue to keep Spike and Keith in my Prayers. It is so good they have you to help them.
> 
> @Trixie1 - Lucy is sure adorable! I have never seen cuter toes than hers! She looks like she is a happy kitty, she has a sparkle in her eye.
> 
> @Summercat - That is wonderful news that some of the Cats have their fur-ever homes! Thank you, also for the great photos!
> 
> At the pond Friday - lots and lots of cattails.
> View attachment 412265
> 
> As you can also see, there is an overabundance of vegetation growing on the water's surface. I don't remember this happening last Summer and the other ponds and lakes that connect to this one are crystal clear. Still, there are lots of these wildflowers springing up all around the shore like the trumpet-weed seen to the right, above.
> 
> Speedy and I hope this message finds you all well, wherever it finds you. Our warmest wishes to all.
> View attachment 412266
> ♥


I wonder why it's only the one pond? Your nature photos are beautiful. Hope you and beautiful Speedy have a fabulous week starting off with a great Monday.
Gypsy


----------



## Rayan

Hi everyone,
Will be glad to chat!


----------



## Summercat

Hi all,

@Trixie1 I see also a resemblance to @Charity 's Bunty Lucy is super cute!

Spain was nice but not the warmest where we were traveling. Good as we were not overheated while walking about but was actually a bit chilly at times. I packed thinking Spain in July would be warmer. Brr.

@weebeasties 
What kind of food does Spike usually like? Maybe try some chicken or fish in broth (no bones). I just gave my two a bit of turkey in broth just to add a bit more liquid to their diet.

@Rayan 
Hi, welcome! Where are you from? How many cats or kittens and be sure to include photos 

Pretty photo:Cat @raysmyheart


----------



## Charity

@Trixie1, little Lucy is super cute. I had a kitten once called Lucy. I never saw Bunty when she was a baby and that's just how I imagined she would be. Bet Lucy is a right mischief. :Cat


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart I do love your photos of the pond and the nature there at different times of the year! They're wonderful to see x

@weebeasties Lucy stayed with us for the first two days then I stayed and looked after her for the next 7 days in her own home while her family are on holiday. My sister is staying at my house taking care of Sam. They did meet briefly Sam was more curious then anything! Lucy was frightened at first and puffed herself up into a fluffy ball!! Not intimidating at all!! Sam being the very gentle little man that he is mainly tolerated her, she soon lost interest in him all fear forgotten and continued to play!! So glad to hear that Keith is doing better and Spike is maintaining her weight, keeping everything crossed here that you manage to get her to eat more, maybe worth trying @Summercat suggestion with the broth! thanks for the update take care for now x

@Summercat glad you enjoyed your holiday in Spain if not a bit chilly there by the sounds of it! A lot more comfortable for sightseeing! x

@Charity Definitely have a tiny Bunty or Annie here absolutely full of mischief!! You need eyes at the back of your head Honestly, It's been loads of fun taking care of her, I've loved every minute! her family are back from their hols tomorrow, so making the most of this last evening with her. I'm more then certain that Bunty would have looked like Lucy when she was a kitten, here she is chilling this eveningx

[


----------



## weebeasties

Good morning everyone. I had a bit of a surprise. We have a cabinet on our patio that contains 40 pound bags of sunflower seeds that we feed to the birds and squirrels. When I stepped out this morning there were two MICE perched on top of the cabinet. This was surprising because I haven't seen a mouse since we moved to Florida and that was over 15 years ago. I do hope they don't get into the house. They wouldn't stand a chance with all our cats, even though most of the cats have never seen a mouse before. We always know if a lizard has gotten into the house because the cats go into hunting mode!

@Summercat Spike will act like she's hungry but then will only take a few licks and walk away most of the time. @dustydiamond1 gave me a recipe for bone broth cooked in a crockpot that I am going to make this week. Fingers crossed it will entice her to eat more!

@Trixie1 I'm sure it will be a wrench leaving precious Lucy, but it will be nice to get back to your own house and sweet Sam. I'm sure he will be so happy to have you back and things returning to normal.

I'm a little sad. Buddy always sleeps curled up next to me every night. He didn't sleep with me last night though. He's about a year and a half now, so maybe he's getting more independent? I know they have to grow up but it's such a lovely feeling to have him snuggled against my shoulder and sharing my pillow! I really missed him last night!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Trixie1

Hi @weebeasties I'd be inclined to move the cabinet away from the house or you may end up with a whole family queuing up to come into the house! Weird that you haven't seen a mouse there for the last 15 years! then these two turn up! Maybe these two just took a wrong turn or something! I'm back home now Sam was very happy to see me, he said a quick hello, he got lots of cuddles he gave lots of head butts after food off he went into the garden!! Probably under a bush somewhere having a snooze!! He's always more out then in during the summer months but kept in at night which he's never to happy about!! Lucy's family where very happy to see her she is loved very much. My friends only live a few streets away and I normally pop by quite often so will still see her loads! I do hope the broth helps to improve Spikes appetite, fingers crossed here too! Oh Buddy! You need to go back to your usual sleeping spot little man! Maybe it was a one off! (Hopefully)!x


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> @raysmyheart I do love your photos of the pond and the nature there at different times of the year! They're wonderful to see x
> 
> @weebeasties Lucy stayed with us for the first two days then I stayed and looked after her for the next 7 days in her own home while her family are on holiday. My sister is staying at my house taking care of Sam. They did meet briefly Sam was more curious then anything! Lucy was frightened at first and puffed herself up into a fluffy ball!! Not intimidating at all!! Sam being the very gentle little man that he is mainly tolerated her, she soon lost interest in him all fear forgotten and continued to play!! So glad to hear that Keith is doing better and Spike is maintaining her weight, keeping everything crossed here that you manage to get her to eat more, maybe worth trying @Summercat suggestion with the broth! thanks for the update take care for now x
> 
> @Summercat glad you enjoyed your holiday in Spain if not a bit chilly there by the sounds of it! A lot more comfortable for sightseeing! x
> 
> @Charity Definitely have a tiny Bunty or Annie here absolutely full of mischief!! You need eyes at the back of your head Honestly, It's been loads of fun taking care of her, I've loved every minute! her family are back from their hols tomorrow, so making the most of this last evening with her. I'm more then certain that Bunty would have looked like Lucy when she was a kitten, here she is chilling this eveningx
> 
> [
> View attachment 412398


What a sweetie! She looks like a little stuffed toy!


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> What a sweetie! She looks like a little stuffed toy!


Indeed! An extremely cute, cuddly, adorable and sweet stuffed toy! I love her @Trixie1 ! Would you give her a hug from Speedy & me? ♥


----------



## Summercat

Hi,

@weebeasties 
How did the bone broth go down? I was just chatting with a friend about tempting a cat to eat, the smellier food the better to induce eating.

@Trixie1 
I have to ask, did kitty sitting Lucy make you a little kitten broody?

Weather still not summery. Yesterday was the first day back I could wear shorts and now back to chilly & rain.

Boys both good. Have been getting lots of Biggles snuggles lately which is nice.


----------



## Trixie1

@dustydiamond1 @raysmyheart
She's like a teeny, fluffy teddy bear! and loves cuddles!! Who could resist x

@Summercat Oh!! Absolutely made me kitten broody! If I had my way I would have two kittens running around the house! Heaven!! But not sure that Sam would approve and wouldn't want him to feel stressed/ insecure in anyway at all. I do get my kitten fix from two of my friends who both have a kitten at the moment one of which is Lucy My sister will also be getting two 9 week old kittens from our local shelter in a couple of weeks time. Can't wait!! So exciting! Glad the boys are good. Sam gives more snuggles when the weather is cooler or it's raining! Which is always nice blowing a gale here today!' Feels a tad autumnal!! x

@weebeasties Hope you're doing ok over there. x


----------



## INTRESTED

Nicewelcome


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> @dustydiamond1 @raysmyheart
> She's like a teeny, fluffy teddy bear! and loves cuddles!! Who could resist x
> 
> @Summercat Oh!! Absolutely made me kitten broody! If I had my way I would have two kittens running around the house! Heaven!! But not sure that Sam would approve and wouldn't want him to feel stressed/ insecure in anyway at all. I do get my kitten fix from two of my friends who both have a kitten at the moment one of which is Lucy My sister will also be getting two 9 week old kittens from our local shelter in a couple of weeks time. Can't wait!! So exciting! Glad the boys are good. Sam gives more snuggles when the weather is cooler or it's raining! Which is always nice blowing a gale here today!' Feels a tad autumnal!! x
> 
> @weebeasties Hope you're doing ok over there. x
> 
> View attachment 412809


Oh a great big hug to that sweet little girl! We are having a break in the weather too. I have all the windows open and Gypsy is going from room to room checking out the neighborhood, someone has to keep an eye on those squirrels and birdies.
Happy Caturday everybody!


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Indeed! An extremely cute, cuddly, adorable and sweet stuffed toy! I love her @Trixie1 ! Would you give her a hug from Speedy & me? ♥


Us too!♡♡♡


----------



## dustydiamond1

9:14 pm Sat nite sitting in the Grandstand at the Illinois State Fair waiting while the band Bad Company is setting up. Foghat just finished. Gypsy not happy that we are not home with her.


----------



## raysmyheart

State Fairs are the best @dustydiamond1 , have a wonderful time!


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> State Fairs are the best @dustydiamond1 , have a wonderful time!


Thanks rays, it was a great time! Foghats vocals were just so /so but the instrumentals were still great. Bad Company sounded just excellent as they had back in their heyday. All the original members looking pretty darn good for their age, except one of the guitarists had a rode hard and put away wet look about him. I'd forgotten that they had originally formed in Westmintster, London. Fireworks after the show. A food stand celebrating their 70th year were selling Corndogs and Lemon shakeups for a dollar each. Then I paid too much for a Funnel cake but except for not seeing the butter cow I got my Fair fix for the year.
Sunday hugs to you and Speedy


----------



## Trixie1

dustydiamond1 said:


> Thanks rays, it was a great time! Foghats vocals were just so /so but the instrumentals were still great. Bad Company sounded just excellent as they had back in their heyday. All the original members looking pretty darn good for their age, except one of the guitarists had a rode hard and put away wet look about him. I'd forgotten that they had originally formed in Westmintster, London. Fireworks after the show. A food stand celebrating their 70th year were selling Corndogs and Lemon shakeups for a dollar each. Then I paid too much for a Funnel cake but except for not seeing the butter cow I got my Fair fix for the year.
> Sunday hugs to you and Speedy


Sounds like you had a fab time I've heard of Bad Company and do recognise some of their faces after googling, I'm sure that they will still be playing at the smaller venues in London too. Did you see them at Westminster? With the fireworks after the show! Hope that Gypsy has forgiven you and all is well with her now!X

After the storm we had here yesterday some of the plants in the garden are looking a bit wind blown! Here are just a few that survived!

Happy Sunday x


----------



## dustydiamond1

Your flowers are glorious thanks for sharing them with us. 
We were at the Illinois State Fair in Springfield, Illinois USA last night.
The weather was really good too, lower humidity and temps then what we have been having. We have a chance of rain today and we sure could use it.
Gypsy is getting lots of snuggles and cuddles and combing and is slowly forgiving. Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday


----------



## Trixie1

dustydiamond1 said:


> Your flowers are glorious thanks for sharing them with us.
> We were at the Illinois State Fair in Springfield, Illinois USA last night.
> The weather was really good too, lower humidity and temps then what we have been having. We have a chance of rain today and we sure could use it.
> Gypsy is getting lots of snuggles and cuddles and combing and is slowly forgiving. Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday


Thank you, Your very welcome State Fairs over there sound like great fun! Glad you enjoyed give a big hug to Gypsy for me. x


----------



## weebeasties

dustydiamond1 said:


> Thanks rays, it was a great time! Foghats vocals were just so /so but the instrumentals were still great. Bad Company sounded just excellent as they had back in their heyday. All the original members looking pretty darn good for their age, except one of the guitarists had a rode hard and put away wet look about him. I'd forgotten that they had originally formed in Westmintster, London. Fireworks after the show. A food stand celebrating their 70th year were selling Corndogs and Lemon shakeups for a dollar each. Then I paid too much for a Funnel cake but except for not seeing the butter cow I got my Fair fix for the year.
> Sunday hugs to you and Speedy


I wondered what a butter cow was, so I looked it up. Just what it sounds like. A life size butter sculpture depicting a cow.








That is impressive !!


----------



## weebeasties

Hello and happy Monday everyone!

@Trixie1 The flowers are so beautiful. What gorgeous colors!

@dustydiamond1 The fair sounds wonderful. I attended one years ago that had an ELO (electric light orchestra) cover band performing. They were amazing and the lead singer actually sounded like Jeff Lynn! 
I'm jelous that your weather is nice enough to be outside. It is still oppressively hot with Very high humidity here. It's like being in a sauna!

@Summercat Last week was so hectic, I didn't have the chance to make the bone broth. It is a top priority this week though. I will give a report on if it helped Spike's appetite. She ate fairly well this past week, but then almost nothing yesterday. She has been extra clingy lately and that worries me a bit, but it's much better than if she was hiding.

Fall semester for school starts in a week. I will be working and going to school full time. I'm nervous about that. I won't be able to give the cats the attention they are used to. Hope they don't get upset or depressed.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Summercat

Hi all,

Wow @weebeasties, that butter cow makes me crave bread & butter. Never saw a butter cow.
Good luck with school, maybe homework with kitties nearby will help them if they are missing you.
Full time school and working will be a challenge. Will you work full or part time?

@dustydiamond1
Sounds a fun day out!

@Trixie1
Lovely flowers

Jack yesterday, weighing in at 5.6 kilos (12.3 pounds) though he doesn't look it in the pic


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties Wow! Those butter Cow sculptures really are impressive! I do love animal sculptures but can honestly say I've never seen one using butter!! So glad to hear that Spike was eating well last week, I guess that she will have her off days! Fingers still crossed for her appetite to improve. Certainly challenging juggling work and study! I think the cats will quickly adapt to your new routine and will be fine probably just snooze while your out! Good Luck from me and Sam too,hope all goes well next week x

@Summercat What a gorgeous photo of Jack Can't believe he weighs 5.6 kilos!! Must be all muscle! I remember when he was a tiny ball of fluff! x


----------



## raysmyheart

Hello from Speedy






and me! Wishing all and each Purry-one a great Thursday.:Joyful:Cat

I stopped by the pond after work yesterday, here is a late-Summer evening as the Sun is getting ready to set.
20190814_182525.jpg

@Summercat, that is a beautiful photo of Jack!

@weebeasties, that is a great butter sculpture! Years ago, my Dad and I took a trip to the Eastern States Exposition in Springfield, Ma, a very treasured day in my memory. Anyway, we heard about the Butter Cow and were walking all over trying to find it, but of course, getting sidetracked with all the other exhibits, somehow we missed it, but this one here is great and very well-done. We did, however, see chicks hatch in the incubator, Clydesdale Horses, cows and many more animals as well as agriculture exhibits.

As I write this, I am thinking this is probably the only butter sculpture I have seen recently, the ones in the dairy aisles in the markets around the Holidays -














:Happy They always sell out so quickly!

Have a great day, all.


----------



## Summercat

@raysmyheart 
Oh those are cute! I never saw those around the holidays but would buy if did.

I remember reading in a book or two about butter molds in the olden days to shape butter,


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> I remember reading in a book or two about butter molds in the olden days to shape butter,


Oh, my goodness @Summercat , this got me searching online about vintage molds for butter, cookies, chocolates and the history of molds and mold-making. It is fascinating, a way of advertising and authenticating butter years ago, from what I gather so far. I can hardly believe the beautiful old molds I am seeing and also see that there seems to be much interest these days in these molds. Wow! I was smiling when I saw this one -









:Cat:Cat:Singing:Cat:Joyful Sending warm wishes to all here.


----------



## Summercat

Interesting @raysmyheart , this should be done more often, cats, flowers, bees etc


----------



## dustydiamond1

The molded butters are so cute, I've never seen them around here @raysmyheart . We got back out to the Fair Wednesday and got I some pics of the butter cow. They're not nearly as good photos as the past one @weebeasties found on the internet. I'm not sure of the 'theme' but this year's cow is really lame, not enough detail on the cows face or body and the space between a cows front legs does not look like that., it looks more like a horses'. We have had some spectacular ones in the past before that artist retired. I'll see if I can find photos of some of them. They reuse the butter for I don't know how many years in a row.


----------



## weebeasties

Hi everyone!

@raysmyheart Those little butter sculptures are so cute! I've never seen those before.

@dustydiamond1 Glad you got to see the butter cow, sorry it was a bit disappointing. This year's cow seems to be a construction worker. Maybe next year it will be a police cow and so on until they have made the cow version of The Village People! (now I'm going to have YMCA playling in my head all day!)

I made the bone broth. Unfortunately Keith is the only one who would drink it. I even tried mixing a teaspoon into the other cats' wet food, but they wouldn't touch it. Picky little buggers!

My first class starts on Tuesday. I will be working part time-32 hours a week and taking 5 classes. I may drop one of the classes if it seems like I have taken on too much at once. I have spent some time acquainting myself with Microsoft Office this week since the school seems to use it for assignments.

I would appreciate your good vibes for my dad. He is in the hospital and very ill with a blood infection. I can't visit him because he is so far away. (2 days by car) So worried about him.

Take care everyone and have a nice weekend.


----------



## SbanR

I'm sorry to hear your dad's poorly @weebeasties. Sending lots of supportive vibes to you both, and good luck with your studies.


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart I don't think we have butter sculptures here, but I may be wrong! Those little ones in your photos are cute! We have something similar but made from white chocolate!! My favourite!

@dustydiamond1 The second photo of the butter cow with horse legs wearing the helmet!! Does look a bit odd! and is that a hammer in the letter F!!? Definitely a construction theme going on here!

@weebeasties Sorry to hear that your dad is unwell. Sending tonnes of positive healing vibes for a speedy recovery , hope he gets well very soon. I'm sure you'll find Microsoft Office very easy to use once you familiarise yourself with it, Good Luck on Tuesday, let us know how you get on. Oh no!! YMCA now in my head!!!

Visited Lucy yesterday, caught her snoozing!! she's growing so quickly 
now! x

Have a great weekend everybody xx


----------



## weebeasties

I woke up to some very good news. After several days of being unresponsive, my dad seems to be coming out of it! He is keeping his eyes open and focusing on people. He is able to read as well. He isn't able to speak yet, but the nurses say he will soon. Very happy at the moment!

My dad is deaf, so I communicate with him by letters. I am going to use my newly acquired skills with Microsoft Word to type up a letter with pictures inserted. I think he will enjoy that, and since he has some dementia as well, the inserted pictures may help him understand better.

Happy day everyone!


----------



## SbanR

Wonderful news @weebeasties . Very happy for you; hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Trixie1

weebeasties said:


> I woke up to some very good news. After several days of being unresponsive, my dad seems to be coming out of it! He is keeping his eyes open and focusing on people. He is able to read as well. He isn't able to speak yet, but the nurses say he will soon. Very happy at the moment!
> 
> My dad is deaf, so I communicate with him by letters. I am going to use my newly acquired skills with Microsoft Word to type up a letter with pictures inserted. I think he will enjoy that, and since he has some dementia as well, the inserted pictures may help him understand better.
> 
> Happy day everyone!


Oh! That's great news!! so pleased to hear that he's more responsive now! Topping up the positive healing vibes. Using Word will certainly make it easier to communicate with him x


----------



## Summercat

Glad to hear your dad is better @weebeasties & good luck with your course.

:CatNice to see Miss Lucy @Trixie1

Here has been rainy and cool but this week, I may be able to wear shorts for the last time this summer. Woohoo 72 but shorts it is as long as possible. I don't feel I got my vitamin D quota this summer.

Jack the lad, I wanted him to look up for a photo so I put his valerian fish on my head.


----------



## Trixie1

Lol! @Summercat Probably wondering "why has mummy got a fish on her head"!!? I love this photo


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Glad to hear your dad is better @weebeasties & good luck with your course.
> 
> :CatNice to see Miss Lucy @Trixie1
> 
> Here has been rainy and cool but this week, I may be able to wear shorts for the last time this summer. Woohoo 72 but shorts it is as long as possible. I don't feel I got my vitamin D quota this summer.
> 
> Jack the lad, I wanted him to look up for a photo so I put his valerian fish on my head.
> 
> View attachment 413858


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Jack looks gobsmacked! He can't believe mummy's silly antics:Woot
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

He is a funny boy
Usually I throw his toys for him when he brings them to me, so I think I confused things by putting the fish on my head.

Last night when OH came home from his trip and went in the bathroom, Jack started paddling at the water running in the sink.
I took a video this morning of him doing the same. Not sure what he was trying to do, it looked a bit like he was washing the sink.
Will see how the video came out and if good then post on Instagram or make another.
I think you can view Instagram without an account if want to see.


__
http://instagr.am/p/ByXxz3KlbKo/

Good luck today @weebeasties


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> He is a funny boy
> Usually I throw his toys for him when he brings them to me, so I think I confused things by putting the fish on my head.
> 
> Last night when OH came home from his trip and went in the bathroom, Jack started paddling at the water running in the sink.
> I took a video this morning of him doing the same. Not sure what he was trying to do, it looked a bit like he was washing the sink.
> Will see how the video came out and if good then post on Instagram or make another.
> I think you can view Instagram without an account if want to see.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/ByXxz3KlbKo/
> 
> Good luck today @weebeasties


Instagram message read : this page isn't available


----------



## Summercat

Hi,
Let me try again with a little help from @ChaosCat 

https://instagram.com/picklesbiggles?igshid=4gg4z4kwvpr3


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Hi,
> Let me try again with a little help from @ChaosCat
> 
> https://instagram.com/picklesbiggles?igshid=4gg4z4kwvpr3


Oh! That's a great Instagram page SC brilliant photos of the boys mixed with seasonal photos! Not sure if Jack is trying to remove all the water from the sink or trying to stop it going down the plug hole!! not sure which!! Either way, he's very clever!! x

@weebeasties Hope your first class today went well x


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> Hi,
> Let me try again with a little help from @ChaosCat


I really enjoyed this!
Those are such beautiful photos @Summercat!

@weebeasties I think sending the photos to your Dad with the Microsoft will be wonderful! I send warm thoughts to you and your Dad today.

@dustydiamond1 I loved seeing the butter cow! I wonder what our local fairs will have this year for butter cows. Thanks for sharing these great photos!

I don't get to travel, so I make a point in the Summer to take a ride after work on Sunday evenings. Well, I got turned around on the back roads this week and happily ended up at this Milk Farm Store. The scenery was gorgeous and I saw some precious furry little ones - I hope you all enjoy and also have a very good day!:Cat -


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Hi,
> Let me try again with a little help from @ChaosCat
> 
> https://instagram.com/picklesbiggles?igshid=4gg4z4kwvpr3


Lovely photos of your lads. Hilarious one of Jack on the ladder, looking as though he's doing pull-ups


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys good point @Trixie1 may be he wanted to stop the water from going down 
@SbanR , I think he was checking out where else he might go :Cat

@raysmyheart taking the back roads can be fun, nice photos


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> I really enjoyed this!
> Those are such beautiful photos @Summercat!
> 
> @weebeasties I think sending the photos to your Dad with the Microsoft will be wonderful! I send warm thoughts to you and your Dad today.
> 
> @dustydiamond1 I loved seeing the butter cow! I wonder what our local fairs will have this year for butter cows. Thanks for sharing these great photos!
> 
> I don't get to travel, so I make a point in the Summer to take a ride after work on Sunday evenings. Well, I got turned around on the back roads this week and happily ended up at this Milk Farm Store. The scenery was gorgeous and I saw some precious furry little ones - I hope you all enjoy and also have a very good day!:Cat -
> View attachment 414019
> View attachment 414020
> View attachment 414021
> View attachment 414022


 Glad I was able to share. :Snaphappy Your pictures are wonderful, especially love the beautiful pony :Joyful :Kiss


----------



## dustydiamond1

@weebeasties how did your 1st day at school go? Hope your dad is still improving.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Some very unique clouds from Monday afternoon, we had some terrible storms today.


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> Some very unique clouds from Monday afternoon, we had some terrible storms today.
> View attachment 414043
> View attachment 414044
> View attachment 414045
> View attachment 414046


Wow, that sky looked like it changed very quickly! It brought some incredible clouds to your area!


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Wow, that sky looked like it changed very quickly! It brought some incredible clouds to your area!


It was really amazing, the bright white and brilliant blue, such a stark contrast to the dark clouds


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> Jack the lad, I wanted him to look up for a photo so I put his valerian fish on my head.


This is the best and making me smile!

I made a new Friend at the pond I visit nearby. This dragonfly stayed very still. Usually, they are difficult to photograph, but I think he was enjoying the warmth of the sunshine. :Happy








Wishing all a great day!


----------



## Summercat

Good pic! @raysmyheart


----------



## weebeasties

Hello everyone! So many wonderful pics! They have made me smile.

I survived my first week of classes with only a few bumps along the way. I did realize that I had bitten off a bit more than I could chew between work and school, so I dropped one of my classes. 
I was so worried about algebra, but now I think it will be my favorite class! The professor is very nice and explains things well.

The cats are missing me, I think. Always wanting attention when I'm home. Sunshine keeps sitting right on my textbooks while I am trying to read.

My dad is not doing well. He is only awake a few minutes a day. They know he had a mini stroke, but do not know why he won't wake up. My sister thinks he may be leaving us soon. I am still holding out hope for his recovery.


----------



## Trixie1

@dustydiamond1 Those cloud photos are beautiful! Summer has returned here with temperatures due to reach 32c by Monday, it's a long weekend here, so great timing!! x

@raysmyheart I love the photo of the pony and the calf! It's sometimes good to get off the beaton track! You really can come across some really nice unsuspected surprises! Wonderful dragonfly photo! x

@weebeasties Glad you survived your first week of classes! Not a bad idea dropping a class if you felt it was too much, hopefully there's now a healthy balance between work, school and home life. Sorry to hear that your dad is still very unwell, I do hope he gets better very soon, topping up the healing vibes. Aaaaw! Little Sunshine! Just wanting to help mummy with her studies! Good girl x

A couple of gifts from my friend for baby sitting Lucy! I love these!

Have a great weekend all X


----------



## SbanR

Trixie1 said:


> @dustydiamond1 Those cloud photos are beautiful! Summer has returned here with temperatures due to reach 32c by Monday, it's a long weekend here, so great timing!! x
> 
> @raysmyheart I love the photo of the pony and the calf! It's sometimes good to get off the beaton track! You really can come across some really nice unsuspected surprises! Wonderful dragonfly photo! x
> 
> @weebeasties Glad you survived your first week of classes! Not a bad idea dropping a class if you felt it was too much, hopefully there's now a healthy balance between work, school and home life. Sorry to hear that your dad is still very unwell, I do hope he gets better very soon, topping up the healing vibes. Aaaaw! Little Sunshine! Just wanting to help mummy with her studies! Good girl x
> 
> A couple of gifts from my friend for baby sitting Lucy! I love these!
> 
> Have a great weekend all X
> 
> View attachment 414456
> View attachment 414457


Love that second ornament. It's Wonderful!!!


----------



## Trixie1

SbanR said:


> Love that second ornament. It's Wonderful!!!


It's great isn't it apparently it's part of a set of three which make up a band!! Checked it out and discovered that there's also one playing the saxophone and one with a long microphone in his paws!! I'll have to get the other two now won't I


----------



## SbanR

Trixie1 said:


> It's great isn't it apparently it's part of a set of three which make up a band!! Checked it out and discovered that there's also one playing the saxophone and one with a long microphone in his paws!! I'll have to get the other two now won't I


Of course!!!!!!!!! Look forward to seeing the other two


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 cute cats!

@weebeasties 
I went to school full time while working part time but not as many hours as you. It is hard, when I saw your schedule I was hoping you would drop one class at least.

Hope all our UK friends had a good bank holiday weekend.

We have had good weather here and still feels like summer but mild.

Tomorrow we are expecting two more guests but they will journey on, on Tuesday morning so just for a brief while.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1 cute cats!
> 
> @weebeasties
> I went to school full time while working part time but not as many hours as you. It is hard, when I saw your schedule I was hoping you would drop one class at least.
> 
> Hope all our UK friends had a good bank holiday weekend.
> 
> We have had good weather here and still feels like summer but mild.
> 
> Tomorrow we are expecting two more guests but they will journey on, on Tuesday morning so just for a brief while.


I hope you'll be able to post photos SC


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> @dustydiamond1 Those cloud photos are beautiful! Summer has returned here with temperatures due to reach 32c by Monday, it's a long weekend here, so great timing!! x
> 
> @raysmyheart I love the photo of the pony and the calf! It's sometimes good to get off the beaton track! You really can come across some really nice unsuspected surprises! Wonderful dragonfly photo! x
> 
> @weebeasties Glad you survived your first week of classes! Not a bad idea dropping a class if you felt it was too much, hopefully there's now a healthy balance between work, school and home life. Sorry to hear that your dad is still very unwell, I do hope he gets better very soon, topping up the healing vibes. Aaaaw! Little Sunshine! Just wanting to help mummy with her studies! Good girl x
> 
> A couple of gifts from my friend for baby sitting Lucy! I love these!
> 
> Have a great weekend all X
> 
> View attachment 414456
> View attachment 414457


 Love your classy cats. Here are some new clouds for you 















and an Angel Wing cloud


----------



## Summercat

Lovely clouds @dustydiamond1
We have been having wonderful blue skies and fluffy clouds but my phone will not do them justice.

@SbanR
I will have too, I think, they are pretty gorgeous.


----------



## Summercat

Obligatory photos:Cat

Posted a few more on Jack's thread.

They just arrived earlier this afternoon.
Will be with us a few days.


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Obligatory photos:Cat
> 
> Posted a few more on Jack's thread.
> 
> They just arrived earlier this afternoon.
> Will be with us a few days.
> 
> View attachment 414973
> View attachment 414975
> View attachment 414977


But you can get photo updates after these few days as they will be fostered with my elder son. :Cat


----------



## SbanR

Lovely boys. Will your son be adopting any of his own CC?


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Lovely boys. Will your son be adopting any of his own CC?


At the moment he says he'd rather be a continual fosterer, less obligation for a young man of 22. But seeing all the more than lovely photos @Summercat sends me of the boys I am not sure if he will be able to resist being a foster fail.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> At the moment he says he'd rather be a continual fosterer, less obligation for a young man of 22. But seeing all the more than lovely photos @Summercat sends me of the boys I am not sure if he will be able to resist being a foster fail.


Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Summercat

The two boys are really lovely and are great together. It was very fortunate @ChaosCat 's son offered to foster them, so they can stay together.

I have been taking lots of pics, in part to pass on to show potential adopters and also in part as they are gorgeous.


----------



## Trixie1

@dustydiamond1 Thank you for posting those beautiful cloud photos, they're lovelyx

@Summercat Oh!! Your two visitors are gorgeous!! Great names for them too Sam & Frodo suits them!! Who could possibly resist!!

@ChaosCat great that your son will be fostering these gorgeous boys! Look forward to seeing further update!

Well, my sister has a new kitten Toby! He's so much like Lucy they could be brother and sister!! He's a real little character and tiny!! here are a few photos of him!

Hope everybody else is keeping well, for those of you that will be effected by Hurricane Dorian.take care and Stay safe xx


----------



## raysmyheart

Good evening and good morning from @raysmyheart & Speedy.:Cat

Keeping all here who are dealing with the storms this week close in my thoughts and in my Prayers.

@Trixie1 I love the music cat ornaments!

The angel wing clouds are a one-in-a-million photo @dustydiamond1 , amazing.

I am so glad to meet Toby @Trixie, he is adorable! and to see @Summercat precious visitors.

I spotted these Sunflowers recently at a local farmstand -






.

I hope this message finds you well, Friends, wherever this message may find you.♥  A good Monday to all.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> @dustydiamond1 Thank you for posting those beautiful cloud photos, they're lovelyx
> 
> @Summercat Oh!! Your two visitors are gorgeous!! Great names for them too Sam & Frodo suits them!! Who could possibly resist!!
> 
> @ChaosCat great that your son will be fostering these gorgeous boys! Look forward to seeing further update!
> 
> Well, my sister has a new kitten Toby! He's so much like Lucy they could be brother and sister!! He's a real little character and tiny!! here are a few photos of him!
> 
> Hope everybody else is keeping well, for those of you that will be effected by Hurricane Dorian.take care and Stay safe xx
> 
> View attachment 415265
> View attachment 415266
> View attachment 415267


Oh what a little darling!!!!


----------



## Charity

Trixie1 said:


> @dustydiamond1 Thank you for posting those beautiful cloud photos, they're lovelyx
> 
> @Summercat Oh!! Your two visitors are gorgeous!! Great names for them too Sam & Frodo suits them!! Who could possibly resist!!
> 
> @ChaosCat great that your son will be fostering these gorgeous boys! Look forward to seeing further update!
> 
> Well, my sister has a new kitten Toby! He's so much like Lucy they could be brother and sister!! He's a real little character and tiny!! here are a few photos of him!
> 
> Hope everybody else is keeping well, for those of you that will be effected by Hurricane Dorian.take care and Stay safe xx
> 
> View attachment 415265
> View attachment 415266
> View attachment 415267


Isn't he just the cutest thing, look at that face.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Isn't he just the cutest thing, look at that face.


I spent the day with my sister and Toby too! Think I've fallen head over heels with this little one!! He's All whiskers and ears at the moment!! took these today x


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
How cute is he

@weebeasties 
Hope all ok on the school and home fronts.

@raysmyheart 
Lovely sunflowers. I have been taking lots of flower pics as we move into fall.

Well the boys seem to have slotted right in with @ChaosCat son. We will see if they remain a trio if not, I doubt they will be waiting long for adopters, as very friendly.
Good weather here, it is more like a late summer feeling now, after a rather cold July and early August.
Have been taking walks to enjoy the nice weather.
Down with a migraine Saturday but better on Sunday.


----------



## weebeasties

Hi everyone 
I dropped out of sight for awhile. I suffered a neck injury and then my father passed away. It is so hard to lose a parent. I have been emotionally devastated. I can't even begin to tell you how much comfort the cats have been. They have all been extra sweet, constantly cuddling with me, staying with me every second of the day. They have helped me so much. I am always amazed at how perceptive they are.
I am still grieving, but trying to come back to the world, trying to return to normal.
I hope everyone is well. I have enjoyed looking at all your pics and I hope the adorable fosters find a forever home soon.
Wishing everyone a day of peace and happiness.


----------



## Trixie1

Oh!! @weebeasties I'm so very sorry to hear the sad news about your dad glad to hear that the cats have been a great comfort to you at this incredibly difficult time for you. Sending tonnes of strength and love and lots of hugs from me and of course Sam too. Xxx A little something to hopefully bring a smile, Toby sitting in a sunbeam!! If there's ever a sunbeam in a house I'm sure the cat will be found there too! take care for now.


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties 
So many things at once. Sending healing thoughts your way.
Glad your crew are giving you comfort.

@Trixie1 
Looks like little Toby may grow to be a fluffster based on his bib. Such an adorable little guy.

Recent photo of Jack. He went to sleep on the table while l was doing some work.


----------



## SbanR

I'm sorry to hear your sad news @weebeasties .
Thinking of you at this very difficult time. I'm glad your furries are helping to comfort you. Xxx


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat Well Hello gorgeous Jack, enjoying your nap I see!! I think you're right SC looks like we have a fluffster in the family!! That's a first!! His front is very fluffy indeed!! and his tail is becoming fluffy too! All in all he's turning into a little fluff ball So glad to hear that Sam and Frodo are doing so well. x


----------



## raysmyheart

Hi @weebeasties . I am very sad to hear that your Dad has passed away and so sorry for your loss. I want to let you know I am thinking of you.

I am glad the cats have been keeping close and near you. I agree so very much, cats are extremely perceptive to us humans and they are the best of Friends and offer so much love and strength. You are surely in my thoughts at this time @weebeasties .


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> Recent photo of Jack. He went to sleep on the table while l was doing some work.


An absolutely beautiful photo of sweet Jack @Summercat.

@Trixie1 , how is Toby doing today? He is such a cutie a Sunbeam Kitty for sure, a ray of Sunshine!

Weather is getting cooler here, not my favorite time of year, I am a lover of hot weather, but I don't think I will have any say in this!

Something a bit of a mystery this Summer.  I have Blue Hydrangea Shrubs- one on my front lawn and one on my back lawn. This is the first year in more than 20 years that the shrub has not had any buds or blooms!  Both plants, in both locations - not one bud. I will have to give this more thought. Anyway, these are photos from Summer 2018, you can see the beautiful flowers that usually put on a summery show.

















Speedy & I sending our warmest wishes to all today.:Cat ♥


----------



## weebeasties

@raysmyheart 
It's been many years since I grew hydrangeas, but Mother Nature may be the reason why yours didn't bloom. If last winter was cold enough to kill the branches to the ground, that would be the culprit. Flowers form on the wood from the previous year, so no old branches = no blooms. Also, I think hydrangeas are very moisture sensitive, so if you had a very dry spring/early summer that could stop it from flowering. Hopefully next year it will give you a glorious show.


----------



## weebeasties

Just wanted to thank everyone for your kind words after the passing of my father. You all have been a comfort.


----------



## Summercat

Hi all,
Here is a Jack with a strawberry on top to lighten your day.










@raysmyheart I love Hydrangeas, one of my favorite blooms.

@weebeasties You know your gardening!

Indian summer or grandmother summer here. Lovely weather, have been enjoying being out doors.

Happy Friday!


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> Here is a Jack with a strawberry on top to lighten your day.


Oh, this is precious @Summercat! Jack has the most beautiful white bib.



weebeasties said:


> Flowers form on the wood from the previous year, so no old branches = no blooms


Thank you @weebeasties . I think I may have had a role in the bloomless shrubs this year.:Bag Last Fall, I do remember trimming the branches back rather severely and I think too severely. :Bag When I cut them back, I now remember saying to myself "Maybe this is too much".  This year, I will simply let the leaves fall off and leave all the branches. Thank you for mentioning this. It has jogged my memory of my over-pruning. It is just in time to stop myself from doing it again this year.

At the local farmstand -









I loved the Canary Melon.

I also tried the orange-flesh watermelon and the yellow-flesh watermelon.
All were delightful!

Have a great day, all


----------



## SbanR

Is anyone in contact with our friend in the north?
Is he settled now after his house move and getting his finds out on display again?
Please pass on my best wishes and hope he and his babies are well.


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart Your blue Hydrangea are beautiful! Sorry to hear that they didn't bloom this year! Sounds to me that @weebeasties has the answer to your mystery! Makes sense to me! Hopefully you'll have twice as many blooms next year. Toby is very well I'm sure his whiskers are growing longer everyday!! A few photos of him snoozing!! Then snoozing again!!! Then play time!x

@Summercat I love that photo of Jack, he's so gorgeous glad your enjoying your Indian summer over there x

Have a good weekend everybody xx


----------



## weebeasties

Toby and Jack are so adorable and both made me smile. Here are a couple pictures of Buddy. He follows me everywhere. These pics are of him in the bathtub.


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties 
Your Buddy is gorgeous, I love fluffy black cats 
How is school?

@Trixie1 
:CatSweet Toby, how many weeks is he?


----------



## weebeasties

@Summercat
School is ok, but a lot more work than I thought it would be. Next semester I will only take two classes.

Thanks for the compliment on behalf of Buddy. I know I'm biased, but I think he's pretty darn cute!

I have a question for you @Summercat since I know you see many cats with your volunteer work, but if anyone else has any info, please chime in.
Do you see how Buddy looks a little bald at the corner of his eyes?








He also has a very thin line of hairless-ness around his mouth. He has had this ever since we got him as a kitten.








I have asked our vet several times if this could be a food allergy, and he assured me it isn't. It's just the way Buddy is. I still worry about it though. I have never had a cat that had it before. Have you seen another cat with similar hairlessness? It doesn't bother him in the slightest. He doesn't have runny eyes and no scratching/rubbing. The skin doesn't look irritated, just white. I would just like some reassurance that it's normal. Thanks.


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties Buddy is absolutely gorgeous!! I do love little panthers. Looking at the photos here it does look to me like a possible allergy he may of had but not 100% sure. I think that as long as the vet is happy that it's nothing more sinister & there are no signs of irritation or soreness and it doesn't seem to bother him at all, I wouldn't worry to much. x

@Summercat Toby is nearly 16 weeks old now!! And loves to listen when you talk to him!! Here he is listening quite intently!! x


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
So sweet:Cat love that he looks to follow what people say.

@weebeasties 
That is a good question and I don't know. I noticed Biggles has thinner hair around his mouth. But only noticeable if he looks up and in photos of that sort.

@chillminx is good with diet and allergies so she may have an idea.

I would also post in the health section or this section a new thread, health section often slow maybe a new thread here will get more views.


----------



## chillminx

@weebeasties - Buddy is a very handsome fellow! 

I have never seen that before :- the thin line of hairlessness around Buddy's mouth and at the edges of his eyes. As he's been like that since he was a kitten I think it is very unlikely to be due to a food allergy as food allergies are rare in kittens.

Also, if it was an allergy it would be likely to cause itching. You mention the skin is white and does not look irritated so I doubt he is scratching himself or over grooming.

I think your vet is probably right, it is just the way Buddy is. Makes him an extra special kittycat  x


----------



## weebeasties

Thanks so much @Summercat @Trixie1 @chillminx 

I tend to be a worrywart. The funny thing is that last night I was looking at another forum and there was a pic of another kitten with the exact same thing. Quite a coincidence that I stumbled across that pic the same day I asked the question! I feel much better after your reassurances. Thank you!


----------



## MaggieDemi

SbanR said:


> Is anyone in contact with our friend in the north?
> Is he settled now after his house move and getting his finds out on display again?
> Please pass on my best wishes and hope he and his babies are well.


I'm planning on contacting Shane & Karen soon, so I will give them your message. I've been in the hospital on and off since August 27th, so I haven't been well enough.



Trixie1 said:


> Toby sitting in a sunbeam!!


Toby is so cute! He looks just like the other kitten Lucy. Are they related?



weebeasties said:


> I dropped out of sight for awhile. I suffered a neck injury and then my father passed away. It is so hard to lose a parent. I have been emotionally devastated. I can't even begin to tell you how much comfort the cats have been.


I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. I'm glad the cats are being a comfort. Demi & Maggie are a comfort to me right now, but I can't pick them up until 6 weeks after my surgery.


----------



## SbanR

Thank you @MaggieDemi .
I'm sorry you've needed surgery; wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Summercat

Hope you are feeling better or will soon @MaggieDemi


----------



## Trixie1

Hi @MaggieDemi So sorry to hear that you've not been well No, Toby and Lucy are not related, although Toby is so much like her they could very well be brother and sister! He's a lot fluffier then her but just as mischievous!! Here's a photo for you taken yesterday, Hope you Get well very, very soonxx


----------



## MaggieDemi

SbanR said:


> Thank you @MaggieDemi .
> I'm sorry you've needed surgery; wishing you a speedy recovery


Thank you. I just sent Shane your message. I will let you know his reply.



Summercat said:


> Hope you are feeling better or will soon @MaggieDemi


Thank you Summercat. ((Hugs)).



Trixie1 said:


> Here's a photo for you taken yesterday, Hope you Get well very, very soonxx


Thank you for the photo of Toby, that sure brightened my day. Hopefully I am done with doctors for a while. It was really scary and I almost died a couple times. But I think I'm gonna be okay now. I fought hard to be with Demi & Maggie again. :Cat

Have a great night everyone.


----------



## SbanR

MaggieDemi said:


> Thank you. I just sent Shane your message. I will let you know his reply.
> 
> Thank you Summercat. ((Hugs)).
> 
> Thank you for the photo of Toby, that sure brightened my day. Hopefully I am done with doctors for a while. It was really scary and I almost died a couple times. But I think I'm gonna be okay now. I fought hard to be with Demi & Maggie again. :Cat
> 
> Have a great night everyone.


Oh my, your experience sounds extremely scary. I hope you can be done with doctors and hospitals for a long, long while.

Thanks for your messenger service. I hope there'll be some photos included!


----------



## MaggieDemi

SbanR said:


> Thanks for your messenger service. I hope there'll be some photos included!


Shane did include some photos. Not of his 5 cats, but photos of some of his recent finds at the thrift shops. He and Karen are moving again, so most of their stuff is packed up. Here's his message:

"You can let them know I am well and the cats are enjoying life at the new place. That I am moving again to a nicer place in the same neighborhood so I have almost everything in storage containers. I sent some figurines to a friend a few months ago, donated a bunch of tea stuff for a pet rescue charity auction and found a lot of stuff this summer."


----------



## SbanR

Thank you @MaggieDemi . Really like the first pic of those two kittens, and some of the little figurines on the desk are just so cute

Wishing Shane a smooth move and every happiness in his new home.


----------



## Trixie1

@MaggieDemi oh my word!! Sounds like you've had a horrendous time! Must have been very scary indeed!! Hopefully no more doctors for a very long time, so glad to hear your on the mend now. Wishing for a full recovery very soon. Glad that Toby brightened your day here are a few more of him with his new teddy! What a great update from Shane, glad all is well with him and the gang, take care for now xx


----------



## Summercat

@MaggieDemi thanks for the message from Shane & hope your recovery is going well.

@Trixie1 hello to you and lovable Toby 

@weebeasties hope your week went well.

Hello from us here










Fall/Autumn has started out chilly already, hoping our winter is not too cold, as summer and early fall have been cooler than average.


----------



## weebeasties

Hello all!
I have had a good week, all things considered, and finally solved a mystery.

Keith is diabetic, so I only feed him wet food which is low carb. We do feed a couple of the other cats dry (because they refuse wet) so the kibble is kept in an airtight plastic bin.

For months now Keith's blood sugar levels have been very strange. We couldn't keep him regulated. It would randomly spike up to very high levels for no apparent reason, especially in the morning when it should be fairly low. Weird.

The other day Keith and I were taking a nap. I woke up and he was gone. I walked out of the bedroom and saw Keith walk up to the kibble container, use his paw to open the latch, and then headbutt the lid so he could stick his head in and eat! Naughty boy! 

I yelled his name and he did a little jump and pulled his head out of the container. The lid fell back into place and he sat there with the most innocent expression. THAT'S why his sugar was spiking! He's been helping himself to carb heavy dry food when no one is around. Sneaky little bugger!

I'm relieved to have solved the mystery, and pretty impressed at Keith's ingenuity. The kibble container is now being kept in a cabinet.


----------



## SbanR

weebeasties said:


> Hello all!
> I have had a good week, all things considered, and finally solved a mystery.
> 
> Keith is diabetic, so I only feed him wet food which is low carb. We do feed a couple of the other cats dry (because they refuse wet) so the kibble is kept in an airtight plastic bin.
> 
> For months now Keith's blood sugar levels have been very strange. We couldn't keep him regulated. It would randomly spike up to very high levels for no apparent reason, especially in the morning when it should be fairly low. Weird.
> 
> The other day Keith and I were taking a nap. I woke up and he was gone. I walked out of the bedroom and saw Keith walk up to the kibble container, use his paw to open the latch, and then headbutt the lid so he could stick his head in and eat! Naughty boy!
> 
> I yelled his name and he did a little jump and pulled his head out of the container. The lid fell back into place and he sat there with the most innocent expression. THAT'S why his sugar was spiking! He's been helping himself to carb heavy dry food when no one is around. Sneaky little bugger!
> 
> I'm relieved to have solved the mystery, and pretty impressed at Keith's ingenuity. The kibble container is now being kept in a cabinet.


What a clever boy! That's pretty impressive "Liked" for how clever he is, not for his spike in sugar level


----------



## raysmyheart

Hello, all!

@weebeasties, Speedy & I are hoping your neck is healing well. We were sorry to hear that you had this injury.
We are also sending out healing wishes @MaggieDemi , hoping you will be feeling much stronger very, very soon.!!
Here is Speedy sending special good healing wishes to you both -






and a silly pose -






too!:Cat
♦♦♦♦♦♦
♦♦♦♦♦♦
A few days off from my work for the weekend and the weather is quite nice.
♦♦♦♦♦♦
♦♦♦♦♦♦


Trixie1 said:


> @weebeasties Buddy is absolutely gorgeous!! I do love little panthers. Looking at the photos here it does look to me like a possible allergy he may of had but not 100% sure. I think that as long as the vet is happy that it's nothing more sinister & there are no signs of irritation or soreness and it doesn't seem to bother him at all, I wouldn't worry to much. x
> 
> @Summercat Toby is nearly 16 weeks old now!! And loves to listen when you talk to him!! Here he is listening quite intently!! x
> View attachment 416797


Oh, my goodness @Trixie1 ! This picture of Toby just melts my heart. He is listening so very intently to what you are saying - sending him a big hug and a cuddle.! ♥  His expression is just precious!
♦♦♦♦♦♦
♦♦♦♦♦♦
I stopped at the farmstand last week as the afternoon Sun was beginning to set over the fields.








♦♦♦♦♦♦
♦♦♦♦♦♦
Have a great weekend, all! Happy C:Catturday!
♦♦♦♦♦♦
♦♦♦♦♦♦


----------



## MaggieDemi

SbanR said:


> Thank you @MaggieDemi .


You're welcome. It was nice to reconnect with Shane again.



Trixie1 said:


> here are a few more of him with his new teddy!


Oh, he is the cutest little sweetheart. I love how he is hugging his teddy. :Cat



Summercat said:


> thanks for the message from Shane & hope your recovery is going well.


You're welcome. I'm doing okay. I had a setback with my stitches opening and getting infected. I guess I showered too early and didn't keep them dry enough. I just hate sponge bathing though. I love my showers. But I have to go back to sponge bathing for a while. 



weebeasties said:


> saw Keith walk up to the kibble container, use his paw to open the latch


Smart kitty! I don't think my cats would know how to do that.



raysmyheart said:


> Here is Speedy sending special good healing wishes to you both -


Thank you for caring about me & thanks to Speedy too, love the pics.


----------



## SbanR

Sorry to hear of your setback @MaggieDemi ; its difficult to be patient but I hope your stitches will heal satisfactorily this time


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart Lovely to see Speedy She's a beauty Not seen a Sunset for what seems like ages!! Been very wet, windy & dull here! Thanks for posting that beautiful photo x

@MaggieDemi Toby does seem to love his new Teddy! Seems to have gone missing though! He's hidden in somewhere! Hope no more infections this time round. Take care x

@weebeasties Oh Keith! Naughty!! But this did make me smile, especially the look of innocence you describe when "Caught in the Act"!! Now be a good boy Keith and stay off the kibble. Hopefully his sugar levels will stabilise now that mystery has been solved x

Hi @Summercat Hope you and the boys are well. Yes, Autumn has definitely arrived here too! Heating went on for the first time this morning and the nights are drawing in! Sam enjoys the summer months and is more out then in but there is always a drama when it's time to get him in before dark! Here's a photo taken yesterday when I called him to come in at 7pm! The look on his face says it all! I'm sure he's saying "What" "Really" "Already"!!! Then lot's of bribery takes place involving his favourite treats.!x

Hope everybody is having a relaxing Sunday xx


----------



## Trixie1

SbanR said:


> Of course!!!!!!!!! Look forward to seeing the other two


Well! The other two band members arrived yesterday! Here they are together, again! I'm sure that Shane would love these three but knowing him he's probably got them already along with a whole orchestra!


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## Summercat

Hi guys, 
Lovely kitty pics, hello to Gypsy looking cozy and the handsome Sam

@weebeasties 
Glad you have a diagnosis & know what you need to do for Keith, clever boy he is

@MaggieDemi 
Hope recovery going well. Jack & Biggles send purrs.

@Trixie1 
Awesome orchestra and yes a good chance Shane has or at least part of the crew


----------



## SbanR

Trixie1 said:


> Well! The other two band members arrived yesterday! Here they are together, again! I'm sure that Shane would love these three but knowing him he's probably got them already along with a whole orchestra!
> View attachment 418028


So cute!


----------



## weebeasties

Good morning everyone!:Cat

I'm happy to report that for the last few days, Keith's blood sugar levels are staying right where they should be! 
I'm not surprised that he figured out how to open the kibble container (in our old house all the sinks had lever style handles and he was notorious for turning on the water to get himself to get a drink - never got the hang of turning them OFF though!) I am surprised that he was so sneaky about it. He is normally such a good boy! I have learned he can be devious as well as clever!

So many cute kitty pictures posted lately! Gypsy, Sam, Speedy, and Toby are all so adorable! I need to set some time aside for a photo session with my crew soon. I have a new phone that I'm trying to figure out.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties 
Glad to hear Keith's blood sugar levels are staying on track 

Yes, do a photo shoot if you can 

Weather here great, what is normal for autumn not the cooler weather we have had recently.
Hope it stays for the weekend.

We have had our Jack a year now.

Here are our duo in favored lounge spots.


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat What an absolutely beautiful photo of Biggles & Jack! I think this one needs to be framed, can't believe that you've had Jack a year already!! Times flown! x

@weebeasties So pleased to hear that Keith's sugar level is where it should be. May it long continue x

@dustydiamond1 Gorgeous photos of beautiful Gypsy! I love the first one where her back toes are spread out, looking very, very relaxed x

Here are a few photos of Toby taken last week

Have a good Sunday everybody xx


----------



## raysmyheart

Oh, the photos of the sweet kitties are so beautiful @Summercat of your duo and of Gypsy @dustydiamond and of sweet Toby @Trixie1 ! Thank you for posting these. They are precious! ♥

Speedy & I continue to send many healing thoughts and wishes to you @weebeasties and @MaggieDemi

I am glad Keith is doing better @weebeasties.

@Trixie1 , I love the Cat Band Trio! They are super together as a set! I just love them! I have a piece of a Cat Jazz trio that I treasure






.
I won this on ebay years ago and I know there is also an accordion Cat and a saxophone Cat to this set.
I am crazy about yours, thanks for posting these fellows and enjoy!

Cold and blustery here in the Northeast United States. Winter always takes me by surprise every year, I never feel ready. I am definitely a hot-weather person.

The store where I work just received a shipment of all sorts of Paterson's shortbread and all priced very nicely. I have already purchased the shortbread fingers and am eager to try the chocolate chip ones tomorrow.









Wishing you all a very good weekend! Stay well, Friends.


----------



## SbanR

raysmyheart said:


> Oh, the photos of the sweet kitties are so beautiful @Summercat of your duo and of Gypsy @dustydiamond and of sweet Toby @Trixie1 ! Thank you for posting these. They are precious! ♥
> 
> Speedy & I continue to send many healing thoughts and wishes to you @weebeasties and @MaggieDemi
> 
> I am glad Keith is doing better @weebeasties.
> 
> @Trixie1 , I love the Cat Band Trio! They are super together as a set! I just love them! I have a piece of a Cat Jazz trio that I treasure
> View attachment 419220
> .
> I won this on ebay years ago and I know there is also an accordion Cat and a saxophone Cat to this set.
> I am crazy about yours, thanks for posting these fellows and enjoy!
> 
> Cold and blustery here in the Northeast United States. Winter always takes me by surprise every year, I never feel ready. I am definitely a hot-weather person.
> 
> The store where I work just received a shipment of all sorts of Paterson's shortbread and all priced very nicely. I have already purchased the shortbread fingers and am eager to try the chocolate chip ones tomorrow.
> View attachment 419222
> 
> 
> Wishing you all a very good weekend! Stay well, Friends.


Oh, you've left out your photo of Speedy
Enjoy your shortbread

Wishing you all a happy weekend


----------



## raysmyheart

SbanR said:


> Oh, you've left out your photo of Speedy
> Enjoy your shortbread


Oh, thank you @SbanR ! I don't purchase shortbread often because it can be pricey in the grocery. My store is offering it at a very nice price and it is not everyday we receive it, so I am enjoying myself! :Joyful







Hello, all from Speedy!


----------



## Trixie1

Hello @raysmyheart and beautiful Speedy! What a lovely porcelain cat you have there playing what looks to be a Chello! The weather has been awful here! Been raining all weekend!! So decided to stay put today and have a very lazy Sunday indoors! Here are a few photos of Toby lounging around x

Hope everybody else is having a relaxing Sunday too x


----------



## weebeasties

Hello all!
Busy week here preparing for mid terms but, Sam and Jasmine wanted to say "Hi!"


----------



## weebeasties

@Trixie1 
Aww! Look at Toby's little toe beans!:Kiss


----------



## Trixie1

weebeasties said:


> Hello all!
> Busy week here preparing for mid terms but, Sam and Jasmine wanted to say "Hi!"
> View attachment 419497
> 
> View attachment 419503


Well Hello Sam and Jasmine arn't you two just gorgeous!! Toby's little pink toe beans match his adorable little pink nose perfectly!! Glad you sorted out your new phone and hope all going well at school. x


----------



## Summercat

Hello all 

To the kitties, Sam, Jasmine, Speedy and Toby, lovely to see you all.:Cat

@raysmyheart
You have tempted me into the kitchen for some cocoa panforte with your yummy looking shortbread pic.

Beginning to feel more autumnal and I have been taking lots of walks lately.

Boys say hello,


----------



## dustydiamond1

I'm not getting my alerts.


----------



## Trixie1

dustydiamond1 said:


> I'm not getting my alerts.


Hi @dustydiamond1 you may want to mention this in the "general" section of the forum under technical help where a mod may be able to look into and assist, hope you receive this message ok and the issue can be resolved. x


----------



## raysmyheart

Toby just melts my Heart @Trixie1 ! He is a cute cuddly-paws! His toes are the sweetest! ♥♥♥ :Cat
Sam and Jasmine here @weebeasties - their photos look like beautifully-painted portraits. Speedy and I are sending an "hello" back their way! ♥
Hello also to your beautiful Boys @Summercat - what a special bond they have! ♥  

@dustydiamond1 , I have had this problem in the past. I decided to go into my settings and "undo" my alert preferences, then I "re-did" them again and it seemed to help. I don't know if this will help you, but I wanted to mention it. How is sweet Gypsy? Speedy and I send a hug♥:Cat

I'm hoping to make applesauce this week. I bought some Honeycrisp and Empire apples and will simply cook them with cinnamon and bit of sugar. Sometimes I add cranberries, too!

I would like to make this one -
https://www.marthastewart.com/872915/cranberry-orange-applesauce

Wishing a good Wednesday to all!


----------



## weebeasties

@Summercat Mr Biggles and Jack look so so comfy and content! ❤

I saw this meme yesterday and it sums me up pretty well.









@raysmyheart Your applesauce sounds yummy! I have a bunch of Granny Smith apples that I may use in a country feast. Biscuits and gravy, bacon, and fried apples. Totally fattening and decadent and delicious! My favorite comfort food.

I woke up this morning in such a good mood. I had a wonderful dream last night that I was in Discworld (a fantasy world from my favorite author) which was so fun! Then I checked my email and my class for today was cancelled. That gives me the whole day at home to work on a big essay that is due the end of the week. I think it's going to be a good day.

Hope everyone has some happy this morning!


----------



## Summercat

So true @weebeasties  hope you have a good day☀

@raysmyheart 
Oh good idea to make applesauce. We are in season here for delicious local apples. You have just made one of my plans for the weekend


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat Lovely photo of the boys looking very well x

Oh gosh! All this talk of food is making me hungry! @raysmyheart Your apple sauce has a Christmas feel about it with the cinnamon and cranberry's! Sounds absolutely delicious, hope you enjoy. x

@weebeasties Hope you've enjoyed your day off today! I've never had fried apples before!! May have to give this a try very soon! I agree, the meme is so true! Another meme for you, this has happened to me a few times hopefully no mishaps over there! Good luck with your Essay! x


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


>


@Trixie1 , this reminds me of the Kitties that like to lie down on any open book you may be reading and totally cover the pages so you cannot read one word.

Happy C






t-urday to all!

Speedy says "Hello!" from her hideaway!







♥


----------



## weebeasties

Sunshine is notorious for sitting on any book you try to read. Buddy is the only one who likes to tap dance on my keyboard.

My partner and I are usually in agreement with everything involving the cats, until now. The cats can go anywhere in the house they please except kitchen counters/stove and the dining room table. We never eat at the table and so it has become a desk for me. As I'm doing schoolwork some of the cats have started jumping up on the table to keep me company. I enjoy it. My partner, on the other hand, keeps shooing them off.

I know that because we are not a "United front" on this, the cats (and I ) will ultimately win. I know that eventually my partner will give up in defeat and the cats will own the table. Until then, I am getting a lot of enjoyment watching the cats torment her. They will jump on the table and pretend they don't know what "get down" means. She will walk over and gently shoo them off, then as she walks away, they jump back up. It's a game to them! I'm giggling on the sidelines. We are terrible!


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties 
I understand. We have a dining room table that is rarely used, the cats are only interested if we are doing something on it. Then they want to flop down by us or see what we are doing.


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties When I worked from home my laptop was normally on my dinning room table and there's been many accidents always involving a spilt drink!! Or one of the cat's walking over the keyboard!! I know better now! I keep the laptop cover closed when out of the room only to find Sam sitting on top of the laptop when I returned obviously having found a new warm spot to have a snooze!! Who said it was easier working from home!! surely not a cat owner!! x

@raysmyheart & Speedy loving your little hideaway! Looks very cosy and comfy! My last cat Trixie would always try and sit on my lap while I was trying to read! It's a bit awkward trying to concentrate when there's a cat on your lap, having a wash and getting ready to settle for a nap and you can't move! Not even to turn a page not wanting to disturb her! I've got a Kindle now, a lot easier x

Toby has discovered the bathroom sink! And is fascinated by running water!! Otherwise a very relaxing day herex

Enjoy your Sunday all x


----------



## raysmyheart

Hello, all! A good Sunday evening!

Add to the Kitty pastimes of lying on book pages, napping on open laptops, or taking shortcuts to their destinations via computer keyboards -

_Cats sleeping on almost-completed jigsaw puzzles! :Cat:Jawdrop:Cat:Joyful:Cat:Hilarious_


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


> @weebeasties When I worked from home my laptop was normally on my dinning room table and there's been many accidents always involving a spilt drink!! Or one of the cat's walking over the keyboard!! I know better now! I keep the laptop cover closed when out of the room only to find Sam sitting on top of the laptop when I returned obviously having found a new warm spot to have a snooze!! Who said it was easier working from home!! surely not a cat owner!! x
> 
> @raysmyheart & Speedy loving your little hideaway! Looks very cosy and comfy! My last cat Trixie would always try and sit on my lap while I was trying to read! It's a bit awkward trying to concentrate when there's a cat on your lap, having a wash and getting ready to settle for a nap and you can't move! Not even to turn a page not wanting to disturb her! I've got a Kindle now, a lot easier x
> 
> Toby has discovered the bathroom sink! And is fascinated by running water!! Otherwise a very relaxing day herex
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday all x
> View attachment 420059
> View attachment 420060
> View attachment 420061
> View attachment 420062


@Trixie1 , Toby is more beautiful every time I see him! ♥ I think he really loves the sink. In the last photo - I can't get over him "smiling"! A wonderful smile. 
:Cat Thanks @Trixie1 and you, too, Toby for sharing these photos.


----------



## raysmyheart

Hi, All! I hope this message finds everyone doing well

I stopped by the pond yesterday and it certainly looked like Autumn there! I was glad to see the Mallard Ducks enjoying a quiet float. Also, in the back of the photo, it cannot be seen clearly, but the Blue Heron was wading near the shore.igeon









You can see the foliage is much-changed since my Summer visits ~















I'm headed for work soon, but I wanted to first say hello to all here and to wish everyone a very good Thursday!


----------



## Tawny75

raysmyheart said:


> Hi, All! I hope this message finds everyone doing well
> 
> I stopped by the pond yesterday and it certainly looked like Autumn there! I was glad to see the Mallard Ducks enjoying a quiet float. Also, in the back of the photo, it cannot be seen clearly, but the Blue Heron was wading near the shore.igeon
> View attachment 420421
> 
> 
> You can see the foliage is much-changed since my Summer visits ~
> View attachment 420422
> View attachment 420423
> 
> 
> I'm headed for work soon, but I wanted to first say hello to all here and to wish everyone a very good Thursday!


Oh my, that looks just beautiful. I am sure I have done a jigsaw puzzle of a view like that. Sadly, my puzzle days are doen for the time being as Sev and Lily like to 'help'....


----------



## Willow_Warren

@raysmyheart lovely photos and very pretty colours.

Hannah


----------



## raysmyheart

Thank you so much @Tawny75 and @Willow_Warren ! I am so glad you enjoyed the photos! The first one does look like it could be a scene for a jigsaw puzzle.! I know what you mean @Tawny75 , jigsaw puzzles and my Speedy probably would not be a good pairing. I think jigsaw puzzles have special messages written on them that only Cats can see. They read: "This is a great place for a Catnap! Jump up here!":Jawdrop:Joyful:Cat

Wishing you a great day @Willow_Warren and @Tawny75 !


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
I see Toby is like Jack in his fondness for sinks.❤ Sweet photos!

@raysmyheart 
Lovely autumn pics


----------



## raysmyheart

This will make a lot of applesauce!









I purchased a bushel of Baldwin apples at a local farmstand here. The apples are "drops" but I think they are still good for applesauce and apple crisp (to be made on my next day off). I have already made apple-cranberry sauce and it was very good.

Speedy and I hope everyone will have a very good Caturd:Caty!


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart beautiful autumnal photos of the pond! Glad to hear that the Mallard ducks are thriving there. Wow! That's a lot of apples!! Enjoy x

@Summercat Seems that it's not just Jack and Toby fascinated by water! (Update) on little Lucy, not so little anymore but still very beautiful and mischievous! Here she is on the edge of the bath tub!!

Been raining all day here today and blowing a gale! British Summer time comes to an end tonight! Clocks go back. On the plus side, we get an extra hour in bed tomorrow morning here's a photo of Toby snuggling up today!

Hope everybody is having a fab weekend xx


----------



## raysmyheart

Oh, Toby is such a handsome Kitty @Trixie1 ! and beautiful Lucy seems very smitten by sinks as well! I am always very happy when I see these Little Ones. @Trixie1 . They make my heart melt.♥ 

Shorter daylight beginning this weekend at 12 am Sunday, November 3! :Bawling. Sunset was at 5:41 pm tonight, next week it will be dark before 5 pm.because of the clock setback.. Hopefully, the time change will not make for being out of sorts for a week as it sometimes does! The additional hour of sleep will be nice, however!:Happy

Made more applesauce today, I'm trying to keep up with all those apples I bought!

Glad I saw the ducks at the pond recently, they were doing a soft quack-quack-quack as they swam. I love them.♥
Wishing all here a very good Wednesday!









Speedy says "hello!"






to all her Furfriends!


----------



## Summercat

That photo is framed perfectly @raysmyheart 

@Trixie1
Miss Lucy is so pretty.❤

Hope everyone is well. We are having pretty fall colors and today had our first snow flurries.


----------



## Trixie1

Hello @raysmyheart & Speedy I do love your photos of the pond and hearing about the wildlife that live there, is sounds so relaxing there and is very beautiful in the autumn time as well as in the summer. I agree! Takes me at least a week to adjust when the clocks change! Even though it's only 1 hour! Makes all the difference! Toby definitely loves the sink, he likes playing with the plug!! Here's a photo for you x

@Summercat Beautiful autumn colours over there Snow flurries!! already!! I'm hoping we don't get any snow until at least February if at all! Miss Lucy is a beauty I love her to bits, she's grown so quickly! Toby is also growing really quickly now, I think he wants to be a Human!! He keeps dropping hints and loves his new box!! x


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1
Aw how cute ❤


----------



## dustydiamond1

Happy Halloween!




































Gypsy watched me get ready to go to my bosses wedding last Saturday and so wasn't scared and allowed me to get some photos after I got home.


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> That photo is framed perfectly @raysmyheart
> 
> @Trixie1
> Miss Lucy is so pretty.❤
> 
> Hope everyone is well. We are having pretty fall colors and today had our first snow flurries.
> 
> View attachment 420985


@Summercat, I always love your photos! The colors are so vibrant! I love how the leaves are turning from yellow-greens to corals to pinks - some of my favorite shades. Thanks for sharing this.


Trixie1 said:


> Hello @raysmyheart & Speedy I do love your photos of the pond and hearing about the wildlife that live there, is sounds so relaxing there and is very beautiful in the autumn time as well as in the summer. I agree! Takes me at least a week to adjust when the clocks change! Even though it's only 1 hour! Makes all the difference! Toby definitely loves the sink, he likes playing with the plug!! Here's a photo for you x
> 
> @Summercat Beautiful autumn colours over there Snow flurries!! already!! I'm hoping we don't get any snow until at least February if at all! Miss Lucy is a beauty I love her to bits, she's grown so quickly! Toby is also growing really quickly now, I think he wants to be a Human!! He keeps dropping hints and loves his new box!! x
> 
> View attachment 420997
> View attachment 420998
> View attachment 420999


@Trixie1 I adore Toby! I always think he has the cutest smile.:Cat



dustydiamond1 said:


> Happy Halloween!
> View attachment 421115
> View attachment 421116
> View attachment 421117
> View attachment 421119
> View attachment 421120
> 
> Gypsy watched me get ready to go to my bosses wedding last Saturday and so wasn't scared and allowed me to get some photos after I got home.
> View attachment 421121
> View attachment 421122


@dustydiamond1 Speedy and I love your festive look and Gypsy looks very pretty! We hope you both enjoyed your day.

Rain today! Speedy has decided on a nap









Wishing everyone a good Tuesday!


----------



## Summercat

@dustydiamond1 
Sorry, we missed Halloween but great pics! Hope you got a lot of trick or treaters
Hope everyone who has Halloween had a good one

@raysmyheart 
Thank you hello to you & speedy

Jack's new spot, he leaps from the fridge to the top of the cabinets


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> Jack's new spot, he leaps from the fridge to the top of the cabinets


Hello, Jack! This is absolutely precious! You must have had a chuckle @Summercat the first time you saw this! I love this!


----------



## raysmyheart

Hello, all! Speedy has been settling into Autumn with cozy naps. 









Today I am headed to the Maine seashore with my Sister. I have not been to the coast in over two years and I am very excited to see the Ocean!
I will take photos for you and post them here! 
Hoping to spot shells or beach glass!

Speedy and I wish you all a very good Thursday & Purrs-day alike!:Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Hello, all! Speedy has been settling into Autumn with cozy naps.
> View attachment 422928
> 
> 
> Today I am headed to the Maine seashore with my Sister. I have not been to the coast in over two years and I am very excited to see the Ocean!
> I will take photos for you and post them here!
> Hoping to spot shells or beach glass!
> 
> Speedy and I wish you all a very good Thursday & Purrs-day alike!:Cat


Beautiful Speedy How did your beach visit go?


----------



## dustydiamond1

The sky last Thursday. It was extremly windy and the clouds were really flying by





























Sorry for the window glare on the first two


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> The sky last Thursday. It was extremly windy and the clouds were really flying by


These are very dramatic clouds and it looks like they were low in the sky @dustydiamond1 . Did they bring snow with them? It looks as if a storm may have been coming soon.

My trip to the seacoast on Thursday was wonderful! For November, I was very fortunate to have such a mild and sunny day to be near the Ocean.
I spotted this Little One on the beach in New Hampshire where my Sister and I began our seacoast drive. Seagulls are a favorite bird of mine.








An amazing sight - a shower of Plovers, there must have been a hundred flying near -









Speedy and I wish everyone a very good Sunday!


----------



## Trixie1

@dustydiamond1 @raysmyheart
Beautiful skies over there and love the ocean photos, makes me want to go to the sea too! I'm guessing it's Thanksgiving over there soon!! So, happy thanksgiving have a wonderful time and I'm sure there will be a turkey treat for the cats too! Enjoyxx


----------



## Summercat

Hi guys,

I love the seashore @raysmyheart in the off season as well, sometimes more. 

Yes, Jack is definitely a cat who loves high up places. Biggles gets on counters and the windowsill but Jack goes for the fridge and the tops of cabinets. Biggles never tries to follow him there. 
Last Thursday Jack had his yearly vaccination and afterwards, he decided to climb in the same bed as Biggles. They both use it but normally singly. I think Jack remembered the vet from when he had to take a large pill, he usually comes out to see visitors but just watched her from a distance this time. While last time he rolled around on the floor in front of her and showed her his belly.

Jack wanting a bit of cuddle time after his vet visit.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I love the seashore @raysmyheart in the off season as well, sometimes more.
> 
> Yes, Jack is definitely a cat who loves high up places. Biggles gets on counters and the windowsill but Jack goes for the fridge and the tops of cabinets. Biggles never tries to follow him there.
> Last Thursday Jack had his yearly vaccination and afterwards, he decided to climb in the same bed as Biggles. They both use it but normally singly. I think Jack remembered the vet from when he had to take a large pill, he usually comes out to see visitors but just watched her from a distance this time. While last time he rolled around on the floor in front of her and showed her his belly.
> 
> Jack wanting a bit of cuddle time after his vet visit.
> 
> View attachment 423236


Oh wow! Poor Biggles. Squashed!


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> These are very dramatic clouds and it looks like they were low in the sky @dustydiamond1 . Did they bring snow with them? It looks as if a storm may have been coming soon.
> 
> My trip to the seacoast on Thursday was wonderful! For November, I was very fortunate to have such a mild and sunny day to be near the Ocean.
> I spotted this Little One on the beach in New Hampshire where my Sister and I began our seacoast drive. Seagulls are a favorite bird of mine.
> View attachment 423182
> 
> An amazing sight - a shower of Plovers, there must have been a hundred flying near -
> View attachment 423184
> 
> 
> Speedy and I wish everyone a very good Sunday!


So happy you had a good time Thursday. 
It was in the 40's here so no snow. The rain veered North and South so there was rain all around us.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> @dustydiamond1 @raysmyheart
> Beautiful skies over there and love the ocean photos, makes me want to go to the sea too! I'm guessing it's Thanksgiving over there soon!! So, happy thanksgiving have a wonderful time and I'm sure there will be a turkey treat for the cats too! Enjoyxx


:Cat Thank you, yes this Thursday is Thanksgiving and Gypsy will definitely have turkey too!
Most stores are open, not like it used to be, and with prices slashed the people are savages all though the weekend. It's rather sad.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Lazy Sunday in the sunshine


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I love the seashore @raysmyheart in the off season as well, sometimes more.
> 
> Yes, Jack is definitely a cat who loves high up places. Biggles gets on counters and the windowsill but Jack goes for the fridge and the tops of cabinets. Biggles never tries to follow him there.
> Last Thursday Jack had his yearly vaccination and afterwards, he decided to climb in the same bed as Biggles. They both use it but normally singly. I think Jack remembered the vet from when he had to take a large pill, he usually comes out to see visitors but just watched her from a distance this time. While last time he rolled around on the floor in front of her and showed her his belly.
> 
> Jack wanting a bit of cuddle time after his vet visit.
> 
> View attachment 423236


Gypsy loves the top of the fridge too.


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> Jack wanting a bit of cuddle time after his vet visit.


Oh, this photo melts my Heart @Summercat That is really something, how Jack wanted to be with Biggles and cuddle after his vet visit. I hope both Jack and Biggles are doing very well today! Sending hugs to them!♥
 
Gypsy is a refrigerator lounger, too @dustydiamond1 ! I love the Fridge Cats! Speedy will jump up and spend a few seconds looking around from atop the refrigerator, but I have never found her napping up there.



SbanR said:


> Poor Biggles. Squashed!


:Joyful


Trixie1 said:


> I'm guessing it's Thanksgiving over there soon!! So, happy thanksgiving have a wonderful time and I'm sure there will be a turkey treat for the cats too! Enjoyxx


Thanks so much @Trixie1 ! Thursday is Thanksgiving and I purchased a special Purina treat for her.:Cat Sending hugs to Toby, he must be growing so quickly!♥

Thank you, everyone, I did indeed have a wonderful day at the beach. This one is from the Maine coast.









Sending warm wishes to all from Speedy & me:Cat.


----------



## Trixie1

@dustydiamond1 Beautiful Gypsy looks very comfortable on top of the fridge! Sounds to me like Black Friday is merging into Thanksgiving!! That is sad! I stay away from the shops on Black Friday. It's madness out there!!
@Summercat look at these gorgeous two snuggled up together! How cute Biggles is just the best older brother ever! Toby had a visit to the vets around the same time to be neutered and chipped, had lots of cuddles too when he got home
@raysmyheart Glad you enjoyed your time at the beach. Beautiful photo of the Maine coast. Toby is growing longer and longer! And becoming more fluffy especially his tail!! not a fridge cat (yet!) but has found that sitting on the highest shelf in the conservatory watching the birds is the thing to do at the moment! Some photos for you.

Enjoy the holidaysx


----------



## raysmyheart

Toby is sweeter every time I see him @Trixie1 ! Yes, he certainly is fluffier than ever! I can't get over how Toby is changing so quickly, he is a very handsome Kitten! Please let him know Speedy and I send a hug and a cuddle to him.:Cat♥  So glad to see these latest photos of sweet Toby, thank you!

Another photo from my trip to the Ocean last week.










Have a wonderful Thursday, all!


----------



## dustydiamond1

@Trixie1 Thank you for Thanksgiving wish and the fabulous photos. Toby is so beautiful and the 2nd photo pose is just hilarious! Gypsy wanted to show one of her favorite poses









@raysmyheart What a beautiful view! Love to see more of your trip and of Speedy!


----------



## dustydiamond1

These made me smile, hope they bring one to you all too.



















































Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## raysmyheart

Thank you @dustydiamond1 for making me smile and laugh with the comics! Happy Thanksgiving to you and all who may be observing the holiday from Speedy and me I love Gypsy's pose with her adorable paws! . . .and, how did Gypsy get into the center of the small toy(second photo)? I think this is Kitten Gypsy! Always very happy to see Gypsy!♥

I'm reflecting on the wonderful trip I had last week to the coast with my Sister, the memories and photos will take me through the cold Winter.:Cold
This is a scene I captured at Perkins Cove in Maine.


----------



## Summercat

Hi guys

@raysmyheart 
Really gorgeous photos! Makes me want to visit Maine some day. 
Thank you, both boys are good today.

@Trixie1 
Such a cutie❤

@dustydiamond1 
Thanks for the comics

@weebeasties 
Hope you and yours are well.

To the US crew, hope you all had a good Thanksgiving


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 423994
> View attachment 423995
> View attachment 423996


Cozy Winter days for Gypsy! I love Gypsy's expression in the third photo, @dustydiamond1 . She looks like she is deep in thought about something, maybe a Springtime adventure.♥:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

Hello @dustydiamond1 and beautiful Gypsy feels like hibernation time has arrived!! Love these photos. x
@raysmyheart Hope you and gorgeous Speedy are well over there. Was looking for some ideas for some new plants in the garden for the spring and came across these!! If only!!!x


----------



## raysmyheart

Oh, you have the right idea @Trixie1 ! Thank you! I have never heard of The Topiary Cat and I am searching it now - these drawings are amazing!
I am so glad to learn about this!

Enjoy your search for garden plants @Trixie1. I like your thinking. I also get through the cold Winter by thinking of the new plants that will come with the Spring. I also enjoy looking through the photos I took during past Springs and Summers. Let us know of your finds

Wishing all a very good Tuesday. The Sun is coming out here, the perfect end to a Winter storm overnight.

♥


----------



## raysmyheart

Today is Day 3 of my Jacquie Lawson Cotswold Advent Calendar and I decorated packages.
















I think we got over a foot of snow in the last two days here in Massachusetts, if not more.

Speedy and I hope this post finds everyone well.:Cat


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1
Those cats are awesome, would make good pictures for a puzzles.

@raysmyheart
Nice photos in your advent calendar, I want to get Biggles and Jack an advent calendar one year.
We have snow on the ground too but not that much.


----------



## weebeasties

Hello everyone,
I've been away for awhile. Our dear Spike had heart and kidney disease and we finally had to let her go. She lived 4 months longer than the vets ever thought she would, and she was happy the whole time. She would follow us around and jump to the top of cat trees, but the disease caught up with her and suddenly she wasn't happy anymore, so we had to let her go. It has been such a sad year for us. We lost Rocky, then my father, and now Spike. I'm ready for the heartache to end. Hopefully next year will be filled with health and happiness for everyone.

On a brighter note, a friend who was definitely NOT a cat person, rescued a kitten that was hiding under a delivery truck. Her plan was to keep it for a few days until she could find it a home. You can guess what happened...she is a cat person now. Totally in love with her new baby.








She named her Floofer. So, a happy outcome for both of them.

I saw this jigsaw puzzle the other day and it made me smile.








Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## raysmyheart

Hi @weebeasties , it is so good to learn how things are going with you.

My condolences, @weebeasties for the loss of your dear girl Spike. How good it is that you were by her side, in good days and not so good days. My Heart is sad for your loss but happy that you knew such a good Friend.







~ _Rest In Peace, Dear Spike ~
_

I am so happy to meet Floofer. Those eyes, just look at those sweet eyes. She is a cutie and so glad your Friend has met this Little One. Awesome photo, it melts my Heart.


----------



## Summercat

@weebeasties 
So sorry to hear of the loss of your dear Spike.
I do hope next year is kinder to you.

I will look for that jigsaw, as my sister loves puzzles and I will see her over Christmas.

Floofer looks sweet


----------



## Trixie1

Hi @weebeasties So very sorry to hear your sad news about beautiful Spike. I know that her last months with you would have been made as comfortable and happy as possible and she will be sadly missed. Run free sweetheart knowing you were loved very, very much and will never be forgotten❤xx

I do hope that 2020 brings happier times for you and yours. Little Floofer is adorable! So pleased she's safe now and has a home, who could possibly resist this ball of fluff! Love the puzzle photo too. Take care for now Xx


----------



## SbanR

Very sorry to hear of your loss @weebeasties 
RIP dear Spike

Sincerely hope 2020 will be a happier year for you.
Xx


----------



## Trixie1

Just popped by to wish everybody here a wonderful Christmas and a Very, Very Happy & Healthy 2020! From me Sam & Toby xx


----------



## Summercat

Merry Christmas ✨✨✨


----------



## dustydiamond1

Happy Christmas to all and also a Happy Boxing Day.


----------



## raysmyheart

Merry Christmas to all our friends here from Speedy and @raysmyheart ! ♥ ♥ ♥  ♥ ♥ ♥

Holy smokes @dustydiamond1 , you just made my day with these adorable pictures of Gypsy! I just could not help chuckling when I saw her "giftwrapping"!
Oh, Bless her, she is a sweet girl!♥


----------



## raysmyheart

Thank you @Trixie1 and @Summercat for your warm wishes! Wishing you many Blessings in this Christmastime! ♥♥♥ ♥♥♥  :Cat ♥♥♥ ♥♥♥


----------



## weebeasties

Happy Christmas everyone! 
I'm hoping to post some pics if the babies later, but wanted to show you our tree. Well, not the tree exactly, but the pattern the lights make on the walls and ceiling. I thought it was pretty cool.








Hope everyone had a nice holiday!


----------



## Trixie1

@dustydiamond1 Aaaahh!! Look at Gypsy all dressed up for Christmas well and truly getting into the Christmas spirit. x
@raysmyheart Thank Youx
@weebeasties Wow!! Love the Christmas tree! and the different colours on the walls and ceiling! Looks fantasticx
Happy Boxing Day all x


----------



## raysmyheart

weebeasties said:


> Happy Christmas everyone!
> I'm hoping to post some pics if the babies later, but wanted to show you our tree. Well, not the tree exactly, but the pattern the lights make on the walls and ceiling. I thought it was pretty cool.
> View attachment 427382
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice holiday!


That is really pretty! A beautiful tree!


Trixie1 said:


> @dustydiamond1 Aaaahh!! Look at Gypsy all dressed up for Christmas well and truly getting into the Christmas spirit. x
> @raysmyheart Thank Youx
> @weebeasties Wow!! Love the Christmas tree! and the different colours on the walls and ceiling! Looks fantasticx
> Happy Boxing Day all x
> View attachment 427445


Oh, sweet Toby! Hugs to you!♥  I see some little chew marks along the edges of the box, This is adorable and it says - this is _my_ box!


----------



## Summercat

Love the tree @weebeasties ⭐

What a cute fluffy boy, Toby is growing into @Trixie1 ❤

Will post Christmas photos later


----------



## weebeasties

@dustydiamond1 Gypsy is so thoughtful to help wrap presents! She was feeling the holiday spirit!
@Trixie1 Toby gets more handsome every day. So cute!
I didn't get a chance to do a photo shoot of all the kids, but here is one of Sam. He was taking a break after watching the squirrels outside the window.


----------



## dustydiamond1

weebeasties said:


> @dustydiamond1 Gypsy is so thoughtful to help wrap presents! She was feeling the holiday spirit!
> @Trixie1 Toby gets more handsome every day. So cute!
> I didn't get a chance to do a photo shoot of all the kids, but here is one of Sam. He was taking a break after watching the squirrels outside the window.
> View attachment 427682


Yes, watching squirrels is as exhusting as gift wrapping








Lazy Caturday, gloomy and cold outside. Dad has the flu, moms gotta go out to do errands so I'm just chilling. Love to all, Gypsy


----------



## dustydiamond1

weebeasties said:


> Happy Christmas everyone!
> I'm hoping to post some pics if the babies later, but wanted to show you our tree. Well, not the tree exactly, but the pattern the lights make on the walls and ceiling. I thought it was pretty cool.
> View attachment 427382
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice holiday!


OMG! Waaaaay cool to the Max!!!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> @dustydiamond1 Aaaahh!! Look at Gypsy all dressed up for Christmas well and truly getting into the Christmas spirit. x
> @raysmyheart Thank Youx
> @weebeasties Wow!! Love the Christmas tree! and the different colours on the walls and ceiling! Looks fantasticx
> Happy Boxing Day all x
> View attachment 427445


I like to chew on my box while I keep squirrel watch.







Love Gypsy


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Merry Christmas to all our friends here from Speedy and @raysmyheart ! ♥ ♥ ♥  ♥ ♥ ♥
> 
> Holy smokes @dustydiamond1 , you just made my day with these adorable pictures of Gypsy! I just could not help chuckling when I saw her "giftwrapping"!
> Oh, Bless her, she is a sweet girl!♥


Thanks @raysmyheart I like to help mom whenever I can. Give beautiful Speedy a skritch from me.
Love, Gypsy


----------



## Trixie1

@weebeasties It can be hard work keeping an eye on those squirrels!! Definitely need a break every now and then! I love it when my Sam just sits and gazes up at the birds in the trees for what seems like ages. Plotting probably! He talks to them too! Wonder what he's saying to them!? I'm sure it's nothing pleasant!! Your Sam is stunning! x


----------



## Trixie1

@raysmyheart big hugs to beautiful Speedy from us toox
@Summercat Toby becomes more fluffy every day! Especially his tail! It's quite impressive now! x
@dustydiamond1 Hello Gypsy Good idea to just chill and watch the squirrels on a cold and gloomy day! Toby also likes to watch nature programs. He's learning to speak to the animals too!! He's becoming quite chatty!!x


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> @raysmyheart big hugs to beautiful Speedy from us toox
> @Summercat Toby becomes more fluffy every day! Especially his tail! It's quite impressive now! x
> @dustydiamond1 Hello Gypsy Good idea to just chill and watch the squirrels on a cold and gloomy day! Toby also likes to watch nature programs. He's learning to speak to the animals too!! He's becoming quite chatty!!x
> 
> View attachment 427800


:CatXXOO :Kiss ❤


----------



## Summercat

Hi everyone☃

Sorry, I have been so sleepy with jet lag both coming and going.

@weebeasties 
Sam is gorgeous as ever ❤

@Trixie1 
Sweet photo of your Sam & yes, Toby is getting fluffier ⭐ I hoped for awhile that Jack's kitten fluff would turn into real fluff

Here is my sister's Max stretched out, probably hoping someone will put the fire on 









Happy New Year everybody 
✨✨✨✨✨✨✨✨✨


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Hi everyone☃
> 
> Sorry, I have been so sleepy with jet lag both coming and going.
> 
> @weebeasties
> Sam is gorgeous as ever ❤
> 
> @Trixie1
> Sweet photo of your Sam & yes, Toby is getting fluffier ⭐ I hoped for awhile that Jack's kitten fluff would turn into real fluff
> 
> Here is my sister's Max stretched out, probably hoping someone will put the fire on
> View attachment 428261
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everybody
> ✨✨✨✨✨✨✨✨✨


Oh!! Max is adorable! Love his markings! Hope someone put the fire on for him!

Happy New Year all! Just chilling here before the mad rush back to work tomorrow! x


----------



## Summercat

Hello gorgeous Toby, look at your big pawsies❤

@Trixie1
Yes, Max did get a fire a few nights I was there, sometimes wood, sometimes artificial.


----------



## ToeBeans

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> A little Snowshoe birdie has informed me that a number of new members might be immigrating from a different corner of the internet to this friendliest of all Cat Forums. I hope that those who've stopped in here will take a moment to say hello before bombarding the Cat Photo Galleries with pictures.
> 
> To the regular posters here: I know that these newcomers - despite most being American, and hence, not speaking much English - will be welcomed warmly just as I was a couple of years ago.
> 
> Friends - I believe that you'll like it here!
> 
> View attachment 376153


Hi All, thanks for the welcome, I'm in Devon, U.K.


----------



## Trixie1

ToeBeans said:


> Hi All, thanks for the welcome, I'm in Devon, U.K.


Hello and Welcome


----------



## raysmyheart

Hello and welcome to Pet Forums Cat Forums @ToeBeans! I love your avatar! :Cat


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


> Oh!! Max is adorable! Love his markings! Hope someone put the fire on for him!
> 
> Happy New Year all! Just chilling here before the mad rush back to work tomorrow! x
> View attachment 428314
> View attachment 428315


Toby has to be one of the sweetest Cats I've come to meet.♥


----------



## Trixie1

raysmyheart said:


> Toby has to be one of the sweetest Cats I've come to meet.♥


Thank You! He's certainly a wonderful little character! we love him lots! x


----------



## dustydiamond1

ToeBeans said:


> Hi All, thanks for the welcome, I'm in Devon, U.K.


Hello welcome to the thread. There is not really a theme so feel free to post as you please. Hint: We like photos lots and lots of photos'


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy outside in one of her Christmas sweaters on a windy chilly January day. She has her H harness underneath



































.


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> Hi everyone☃
> 
> Sorry, I have been so sleepy with jet lag both coming and going.
> 
> @weebeasties
> Sam is gorgeous as ever ❤
> 
> @Trixie1
> Sweet photo of your Sam & yes, Toby is getting fluffier ⭐ I hoped for awhile that Jack's kitten fluff would turn into real fluff
> 
> Here is my sister's Max stretched out, probably hoping someone will put the fire on
> View attachment 428261
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everybody
> ✨✨✨✨✨✨✨✨✨


Happy New Year to you also @Summercat ! Wow, Max has the most striking stripes! Oh, he looks nice and cosy!


----------



## raysmyheart

@dustydiamond1 Gypsy is looking very sharp in her Christmas sweater and looks like she is having a great time. Thank you for posting these beautiful photos, Gypsy looks so pretty in blue. I especially love the photo where her silhouette is seen on the wall while she is about walking.


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> @dustydiamond1 Gypsy is looking very sharp in her Christmas sweater and looks like she is having a great time. Thank you for posting these beautiful photos, Gypsy looks so pretty in blue. I especially love the photo where her silhouette is seen on the wall while she is about walking.


Oh thanks I thought that was pretty cool photo too. She does look beautiful in the blue. She also has a tan one she sort of blends in with it.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Ear rub








Goofy girl








Smile for the camera








It is so hard to capture her true color in her photos, the 1st one is truer, she is gray rather than brown although she does have coffee-with-cream colored patches along her white tummy


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> Ear rub
> View attachment 429232
> 
> Goofy girl
> View attachment 429233
> 
> Smile for the camera
> View attachment 429234
> 
> It is so hard to capture her true color in her photos, the 1st one is truer, she is gray rather than brown although she does have coffee-with-cream colored patches along her white tummy


One thing is for sure @dustydiamond1 - Gypsy is a beautiful girl! :Cat ♥♥♥  "Gypsy ♥ Speedy and @raysmyheart are sending hugs your way! "







<<<<< Here Speedy is as art critic, discussing a favorite print by James Lockhart "Mother With Siamese Kittens", of course!!!

Sending a warm, but snowy "hello" to all our Friends here! ♥♥♥ :Cat


----------



## Summercat

Hello Gypsy & Speedy ⛄

You two are looking lovely❤

I have been late in posting any recent photos and will try later today. We had nice sun yesterday and I got quite a few of Biggles in the sunshine by the window.

Hope everyone's new year is getting off to a good start.


----------



## Trixie1

@dustydiamond1 I love Gypsy's sweaters! She looks so cute in them and the colours really suit her. I wish I could get Sam to wear one, he hates the cold! but there's absolutely no way he would wear one!! That's a great smile Gypsy in the last photo!x
@raysmyheart Hello to you and gorgeous Speedy hope you don't have too much snow over there! Heard about the snow storm on the news! Stay warm and safe. I do like your choice in artwork Speedy, good choice. x
@Summercat Hope you and the boys are keeping well over there x

We are having a lazy, snoozing kind of day today!!x


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> One thing is for sure @dustydiamond1 - Gypsy is a beautiful girl! :Cat ♥♥♥  "Gypsy ♥ Speedy and @raysmyheart are sending hugs your way! "
> View attachment 429240
> <<<<< Here Speedy is as art critic, discussing a favorite print by James Lockhart "Mother With Siamese Kittens", of course!!!
> 
> Sending a warm, but snowy "hello" to all our Friends here! ♥♥♥ :Cat


:Joyful Beautiful Speedy with some beautiful artwork :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> @dustydiamond1 I love Gypsy's sweaters! She looks so cute in them and the colours really suit her. I wish I could get Sam to wear one, he hates the cold! but there's absolutely no way he would wear one!! That's a great smile Gypsy in the last photo!x
> @raysmyheart Hello to you and gorgeous Speedy hope you don't have too much snow over there! Heard about the snow storm on the news! Stay warm and safe. I do like your choice in artwork Speedy, good choice. x
> @Summercat Hope you and the boys are keeping well over there x
> 
> We are having a lazy, snoozing kind of day today!!x
> View attachment 429298
> View attachment 429300


:Shamefullyembarrased Oh thank you for the compliments. :Cat Your cozy photos are so beautiful. We are having a cozy snoozing day too. We didn't get as much of the snow and ice were were suppose to but the temp is bitter cold with lots of wind.


----------



## raysmyheart

Oh, I see all the Cats are having the cosies and the snoozies today!








Toby is looking handsome and fluffy and of course, very sweet @Trixie1 ♥
Beautiful Gypsy looks like she is dreaming of swimming @dustydiamond1 with her paws positioned like that.:Cat♥



Summercat said:


> Hope everyone's new year is getting off to a good start.


Thank you @Summercat ! Wishing you a great start to the new year!

You all may remember that I enjoy going to the local pond, but with the snow, I have hardly gone at all. I enjoy going through photos I took at the pond last Summer and thought you may like to see some of the wildflowers that were growing there






.


----------



## Summercat

@raysmyheart 
Lovely summer reminder pics ! I am looking forward to more green.

@Trixie1 Toby is just gorgeous❤

@dustydiamond1 
Gypsy looks so cute, snuggled up 

Here is a pic of Biggles in one of the boys favorite beds. I need to get another, so they both have one . It is wool and maybe they like that texture. Plus I washed it a few times on gentle cycle, not really supposed to do that, but it made the bed, nice & snug.


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Oh, I see all the Cats are having the cosies and the snoozies today!
> View attachment 429327
> 
> Toby is looking handsome and fluffy and of course, very sweet @Trixie1 ♥
> Beautiful Gypsy looks like she is dreaming of swimming @dustydiamond1 with her paws positioned like that.:Cat♥
> 
> Thank you @Summercat ! Wishing you a great start to the new year!
> 
> You all may remember that I enjoy going to the local pond, but with the snow, I have hardly gone at all. I enjoy going through photos I took at the pond last Summer and thought you may like to see some of the wildflowers that were growing there
> View attachment 429326
> .
> View attachment 429322
> View attachment 429323
> View attachment 429324
> View attachment 429325


Beautiful Speedy. Her photo would go great on the "Show us the Whiskers" thread.


----------



## dustydiamond1

dustydiamond1 said:


> Beautiful Speedy. Her photo would go great on the "Show us the Whiskers" thread.


This photo always makes me think shes doing the backstroke








And practicing the Hula


----------



## raysmyheart

Yes! @dustydiamond1 !! Gypsy is surely doing the backstroke! and hula!

Does Gypsy get to wear her sweaters out much? I love the blue one and I think you said she has a brown/tan one?

I cooked some turkey breast tenderloins in the oven today and managed to ruin another pan, but the turkey was still edible and tasty! 

Speedy and I hope this message finds everyone doing well! ♥


----------



## dustydiamond1

It's been so bitter cold and then very wet so she hasn't been going out. When we do she'll wear a sweater. Just indoor shots of the brown one so far


----------



## raysmyheart

Oh, these sweaters are so lovely on Gypsy @dustydiamond1 ! Oh, what a pretty, pretty girl Gypsy is! Such a nice sweater for a Cat - not constricting and looks very easy to wear. The color goes with Gypsy's fur so nicely! 
This photo has really made me smile! Hugs to Gypsy!♥♥♥


----------



## Summercat

@dustydiamond1 
That sweater matches perfect

We have a guest again briefly, a little lady.










She is coming along in leaps and bounds.

Last night we had some hail and weather chilly. Looking forward to spring brr.


----------



## Trixie1

@dustydiamond1 Gypsy looks so comfortable in her sweaters and well prepared for winter! She's a beautyx
@Summercat Hello Mr Biggles and to your gorgeous little house guest! Glad to hear that she's doing well.x
@raysmyheart Lovely to see the wild flowers at the pond! Really looking forward to Spring! My favourite time of yearx

Well, Toby is now 9 months old! Time has flown by! He's talking more and more now, mainly to the birds outside and next doors cat!!

Have a fab Sunday allx


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> @dustydiamond1 Gypsy looks so comfortable in her sweaters and well prepared for winter! She's a beautyx
> @Summercat Hello Mr Biggles and to your gorgeous little house guest! Glad to hear that she's doing well.x
> @raysmyheart Lovely to see the wild flowers at the pond! Really looking forward to Spring! My favourite time of yearx
> 
> Well, Toby is now 9 months old! Time has flown by! He's talking more and more now, mainly to the birds outside and next doors cat!!
> 
> Have a fab Sunday allx
> View attachment 429782
> View attachment 429783


Gypsy says thank mew and is wondering if beautiful Toby talks to you too. She has always talked to me (of course I've always talked to her) and is finally starting to talk back to her fur daddy too, he also has always talked to her.


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Oh, these sweaters are so lovely on Gypsy @dustydiamond1 ! Oh, what a pretty, pretty girl Gypsy is! Such a nice sweater for a Cat - not constricting and looks very easy to wear. The color goes with Gypsy's fur so nicely!
> This photo has really made me smile! Hugs to Gypsy!♥♥♥


You are so sweet ❤ They go over the head and front paws through the leg holes but once on they are very non-restrictive. I got them for $5.00 each at Menards. (I didn't tell Gypsy they are dog sweaters )


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> @dustydiamond1
> That sweater matches perfect
> 
> We have a guest again briefly, a little lady.
> 
> View attachment 429769
> 
> 
> She is coming along in leaps and bounds.
> 
> Last night we had some hail and weather chilly. Looking forward to spring brr.


Gypsy wears the brown one when she wants to be camouflaged. Your little visitor is very beautiful. Her eyes are such a unique color. ❤


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> @dustydiamond1
> That sweater matches perfect
> 
> We have a guest again briefly, a little lady.
> 
> View attachment 429769
> 
> 
> She is coming along in leaps and bounds.
> 
> Last night we had some hail and weather chilly. Looking forward to spring brr.


Oh, what a sweet little young lady visiting you @Summercat ! I love the way Biggles and your sweet visitor are looking at each other! This is a super photo!


----------



## Trixie1

@dustydiamond1 Toby does speak to me too! But at the moment it comes out as more of a squeak then a meow!! So lot's of squeaking goes on, mainly at meal times! That's great that Gypsy is finally speaking to her Daddy, no stopping her now!! x


----------



## dustydiamond1

Lazy Caturday


----------



## dustydiamond1

Beautiful blue skies 2nd day in a row!


----------



## Summercat

Great photos everyone ⛄

Little lady has gone to her home. Thanks for the compliments on the photo with Biggles. All her siblings have the same amber type eyes, so pretty.

@Trixie1 Toby is growing up! What a handsome fellow.

@dustydiamond1 
I love curled up photos, so cozy. ❤ Gorgeous blue sky.

Still wintry for us. Had freezing rain today and snow is still on the ground, off to make hot cocoa.☃


----------



## Summercat

Hellooo how is everyone?
Snow here again today.⛄
Had a migraine but buddy Jack snuggled up with me.
Has spring sprung for anyone, though I suppose it has for @weebeasties down in sunny Florida .
Hope everyone well.
Xx
Here is a recent photo :
Not very sharp but shows Jack in his territory, for a cat with no cat shelving or big trees; he has learned to make do.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> Hellooo how is everyone?
> Snow here again today.⛄
> Had a migraine but buddy Jack snuggled up with me.
> Has spring sprung for anyone, though I suppose it has for @weebeasties down in sunny Florida .
> Hope everyone well.
> Xx
> Here is a recent photo :
> Not very sharp but shows Jack in his territory, for a cat with no cat shelving or big trees; he has learned to make do.
> 
> View attachment 431151


Hi Jack! I love the way he is waving Hello .
We had several inches of snow on Wed but are now facing an Artic blast here in central Illinois. Tonite is going to be minus 3 degrees Fahrenheit with wind chill of minus 15 to minus 20 degrees Fahrenheit. 
Tomorrow up to 18 degrees. Warming up to 30 on Saturday, 40 Sunday and rain on Monday!


----------



## Summercat

Oh we are warmer than you at the moment @dustydiamond1 
We are about 35 F in the day today and 37 F predicted tomorrow. We had snow flurries on and off today & yesterday ☃

Happy Valentine's Day from us @ everyone ❤


----------



## dustydiamond1

❤Happy Valentines Day everybody❤ 13 degrees Fahrenheit with sunshine. Gypsys snoozing.


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat Hello to you and Jack Pickles I am starting to see some signs of spring here! Thank goodness!! Daffodils are coming up and some trees are in blossom. So not long to go now! Having said that we have had Storm Dennis here for the last few days and it's been extremely wet and windy. Roll on spring!! x

@dustydiamond1 Hello to you and gorgeous Gypsy hope your both keeping well over there. 13 Degrees Fahrenheit and Sunny! Sounds like spring has arrived there already, hope it decides to stay!x

Here are some recent photos of Toby, he loves to stretch out when he's napping and he's now very long!! We'll all be sitting on the floor soon not wanting to disturb him!! His other favourite place for a nap at the moment is his tunnel. x


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> @Summercat Hello to you and Jack Pickles I am starting to see some signs of spring here! Thank goodness!! Daffodils are coming up and some trees are in blossom. So not long to go now! Having said that we have had Storm Dennis here for the last few days and it's been extremely wet and windy. Roll on spring!! x
> 
> @dustydiamond1 Hello to you and gorgeous Gypsy hope your both keeping well over there. 13 Degrees Fahrenheit and Sunny! Sounds like spring has arrived there already, hope it decides to stay!x
> 
> Here are some recent photos of Toby, he loves to stretch out when he's napping and he's now very long!! We'll all be sitting on the floor soon not wanting to disturb him!! His other favourite place for a nap at the moment is his tunnel. x
> 
> View attachment 431402
> View attachment 431403


I'm constantly amazed how big Gypsy really is. When she is curled in a ball she seems so small but then she stretches out, too fast for a photo, and is sooo looong. She is 9 lbs and when that weight is concentrated on 4 little feet as she walks across me in the morning she feels like a horse.


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Hello to sweet Toby ❤ I would love to see signs of spring, hopefully soon.


----------



## Jcatbird

Oh my! I've missed a lot of growing! Kitties have gotten bigger!!It's nice to be able to see how well you are all doing. I thought I would pop in to share some truly gran news. BJ has managed to overcome having Heart worms. He just tested as clear of them!!
I'm sorry to have been gone so long but we have had a few things to conquer here. The Clowder are all with me and we send love and purrs.

Lady still enjoys getting dressed up to go out.








Banjo....








Has learned a new game....








Leap frog. 








BJ is continuing his education. Lol








Banjo is still looking for her frog prince.








Wanda Heart recovered from the illness she had when she found us. Sending love to all.


----------



## Summercat

@Jcatbird

Wonderful to see you and your gang ❤

Excellent news on BJ! He is one of my favorite cats


----------



## SbanR

How wonderful to see you, and your lovelies, back @Jcatbird 
Great news that BJ has defeated the heart worms


----------



## Trixie1

It's great to hear from you @Jcatbird and to see your gorgeous gang! Especially the wonderful Warrior Cat BJ❤Glad all well with him now. Love the photosx


----------



## dustydiamond1

Jcatbird said:


> Oh my! I've missed a lot of growing! Kitties have gotten bigger!!It's nice to be able to see how well you are all doing. I thought I would pop in to share some truly gran news. BJ has managed to overcome having Heart worms. He just tested as clear of them!!
> I'm sorry to have been gone so long but we have had a few things to conquer here. The Clowder are all with me and we send love and purrs.
> 
> Lady still enjoys getting dressed up to go out.
> View attachment 431493
> 
> Banjo....
> View attachment 431494
> 
> Has learned a new game....
> View attachment 431495
> 
> Leap frog.
> View attachment 431496
> 
> BJ is continuing his education. Lol
> View attachment 431497
> 
> Banjo is still looking for her frog prince.
> View attachment 431498
> 
> Wanda Heart recovered from the illness she had when she found us. Sending love to all.
> View attachment 431499


:Cat :Happy :Hilarious :Joyful :Kiss :Woot:Woot


----------



## MaggieDemi

Trixie1 said:


> Here are some recent photos of Toby,


Oh, I love him!



Jcatbird said:


> Lady still enjoys getting dressed up to go out.


Hey, you never showed me that pic of Lady. I love it.

Hello everyone. Hopefully you still remember me. I'm finally back in touch with Shane (from Canada). He disappeared for a few months. So I can give him any messages you want to send.

I'm doing good healthwise. I recovered fully from the anorexia, but have a massive scar on my stomach from the surgery. I still have some pain in my right leg, but I'm doing stretching exercises. Hopefully the pain will be gone before I go back to the doctor March 17th, so I don't have to have more surgery.

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Trixie1

MaggieDemi said:


> Oh, I love him!
> 
> Hey, you never showed me that pic of Lady. I love it.
> 
> Hello everyone. Hopefully you still remember me. I'm finally back in touch with Shane (from Canada). He disappeared for a few months. So I can give him any messages you want to send.
> 
> I'm doing good healthwise. I recovered fully from the anorexia, but have a massive scar on my stomach from the surgery. I still have some pain in my right leg, but I'm doing stretching exercises. Hopefully the pain will be gone before I go back to the doctor March 17th, so I don't have to have more surgery.
> 
> Hope you are all well!


It's great to hear from you!! and glad to hear that your health is improving. Wishing you a speedy recovery and hopefully no more surgery needed. Good luck on the 17th March, hope all goes well. Say Hi to Shane for me and hope that he's now settled in his new home with his gang! A photo of Toby for you chilling on the windowsill on one of those rare occasions that the sun actually decided to come out!! take care x


----------



## Summercat

Hi all
Still not spring here but sunny which is nice

@MaggieDemi nice to see you pop on Please tell Shane that it would be great to see him back. The forums are pretty slow lately. I think a lot of people myself included do not like some of the bias and bullying that has gone on.

The sun we are having is great for photos. I just took a few pics of Biggles on the windowsill. Jack looks grey & white again vs black & white.

@weebeasties hope all is well with you. I know you have had a lot going on.

Biggles & Jack send their best regards to everyone.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Hi all
> Still not spring here but sunny which is nice
> 
> @MaggieDemi nice to see you pop on Please tell Shane that it would be great to see him back. The forums are pretty slow lately. I think a lot of people myself included do not like some of the bias and bullying that has gone on.
> 
> The sun we are having is great for photos. I just took a few pics of Biggles on the windowsill. Jack looks grey & white again vs black & white.
> 
> @weebeasties hope all is well with you. I know you have had a lot going on.
> 
> Biggles & Jack send their best regards to everyone.
> 
> View attachment 432038
> View attachment 432039


Well Hello Biggles & Jack❤ Glad your enjoying the sun there. Still not much sun here. But surprisingly we have had our first flowers show themselves!! So happy to see them hope it's not too early for them, the weathers all over the place at the moment!! Here they are. The 1st of many I hope!


----------



## dustydiamond1

So many beautiful kittys and gorgeous flowers. Our weather is all over the place too. Almost 50 degrees farenheit last Sun but back down to below freezing just a few days later. Tonite we are under a winter storm warning until noon tomorrow. This oddity appeared on the ceiling last Sunday. The sun was out. I never noticed it before and I can't figure out what was reflecting.






















Gypsy says hello


----------



## MaggieDemi

X


----------



## raysmyheart

Hi, all!


So proud of all the Cats here! ♥♥♥♥
So proud of BJ @Jcatbird ♥ 

Lots of activity at the pond recently -














and a beautiful Sunset -


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> 
> So proud of all the Cats here! ♥♥♥♥
> So proud of BJ @Jcatbird ♥
> 
> Lots of activity at the pond recently -
> View attachment 432227
> View attachment 432228
> 
> and a beautiful Sunset -
> View attachment 432229


Beautiful swans on beautiful water.
This was sunset Wednesday. It had been gloomy and gray all day but then Sun appeared.


----------



## Summercat

@dustydiamond1 Beautiful sunset
@Trixie1 We are jealous of your flowers
@raysmyheart Aw a swan family ❤❤

Hope everyone well. We are still waiting on spring.
Have a good weekend everyone, any plans?
My favorite plan this weekend is to make a cherry cake, I hope I succeed. :Bookworm


----------



## raysmyheart

Great sunset @dustydiamond1 ! 
Did the reflection appear again on the ceiling? I wonder if it was from a parked car near your window? It sure is from bright Sunshine it seems.

Hope you enjoy making and tasting your cake @Summercat .

Toby is more handsome and more fluffy every time I see him @Trixie1 ♥:Cat

My Brother returned home today after two full months of being in the hospital. He is truly Blessed - his strength improves each day.

At the pond this week -
I caught some Mallard Ducks landing on the water. Can you spot the two who have just landed by the trails they made on the water?








Wishing you all a wonderful weekend.♥


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Great sunset @dustydiamond1 !
> Did the reflection appear again on the ceiling? I wonder if it was from a parked car near your window? It sure is from bright Sunshine it seems.
> 
> Hope you enjoy making and tasting your cake @Summercat .
> 
> Toby is more handsome and more fluffy every time I see him @Trixie1 ♥:Cat
> 
> My Brother returned home today after two full months of being in the hospital. He is truly Blessed - his strength improves each day.
> 
> At the pond this week -
> I caught some Mallard Ducks landing on the water. Can you spot the two who have just landed by the trails they made on the water?
> View attachment 432310
> 
> Wishing you all a wonderful weekend.♥


We have sun again today so we will see if it reappears. There was nothing visibly different outside. It stayed about 4 hours on the ceiling,changing as the Suns position moved. Loved your pond photo as usual. Happy to hear your brother is doing well. Happy Caturday all.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> @dustydiamond1 Beautiful sunset
> @Trixie1 We are jealous of your flowers
> @raysmyheart Aw a swan family ❤❤
> 
> Hope everyone well. We are still waiting on spring.
> Have a good weekend everyone, any plans?
> My favorite plan this weekend is to make a cherry cake, I hope I succeed. :Bookworm


I have errands to run. Going to take Gypsy outside today or tomorrow. In the 40's farenheit today and 60! tomorrow! I'm sure your cake will turn out great, post a photo for us.


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> Going to take Gypsy outside today or tomorrow.


Enjoy your walk, Gypsy and @dustydiamond1 .

Speedy may go out on the harness today, it is sunny & clear! We haven't gone walking all Winter!

Speedy and I send hugs to all the Cats here ♥:Cat .

Another visit to the pond and I saw so much! 







Dad Swanigeon








"That tastes good!":Joyful









 One Teal ♥ swam among dozens of Mallards.









"You can see everything from here!" :Jawdrop









 "I see myself and I look pretty good"









 "It's been a good day . . .









. . .see you tomorrow:Yawn:Happy"

Speedy & I wish this message to find you well, wherever this message finds you.:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

Hi @raysmyheart it's great to see life at the pond again the year beautiful photos of the swans there and the sunset, not seen one of those for a while here! Weather is still all over the place! x

Hope everybody else is keeping well, it's been raining here most of the day, Toby went out into the garden for a short while but soon came back!! He's now fast asleepx


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


> Hi @raysmyheart it's great to see life at the pond again the year beautiful photos of the swans there and the sunset, not seen one of those for a while here! Weather is still all over the place! x
> 
> Hope everybody else is keeping well, it's been raining here most of the day, Toby went out into the garden for a short while but soon came back!! He's now fast asleepx
> View attachment 432797


Oh, beautiful, sweet Toby!:Cat Toby is absolutely, 100% adorably fluffy @Trixie1 ! ♥
He looks so cozy napping and with his arms up, I wonder if he is dreaming of adventures of flying through the air?:Joyful
Awesome photo!


----------



## Trixie1

raysmyheart said:


> Oh, beautiful, sweet Toby!:Cat Toby is absolutely, 100% adorably fluffy @Trixie1 ! ♥
> He looks so cozy napping and with his arms up, I wonder if he is dreaming of adventures of flying through the air?:Joyful
> Awesome photo!


Lol he's probably dreaming of sunny days to come! He got caught in the rain today! But he's so fluffy he probably didn't notice


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


> But he's so fluffy he probably didn't notice


His fluff is keeping him warm & cozy for his nap. Sweet dreams, Toby! *>^^< *
**


----------



## weebeasties

Hello everyone.
I've been so busy that I haven't been on here in a long while. Hope everyone is healthy and happy!
Here is a picture of Keith hanging out in one of those children's tunnels.


----------



## raysmyheart

Hi @weebeasties ! Wow, those are super photos of Keith! He looks very comfortable there! It looks like a spot for Keith to "get away from it all" and have his own spot.♥ So pretty with the green!



weebeasties said:


> I've been so busy that I haven't been on here in a long while.


That's okay! So good to see you here and Keith! He is fluffy, too.:Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

Hope everyone is doing as well as can be expected in these trying times.
1st fatality in Illinois up in Chicago. She was 61 with severe cronic asthma which is all they thought was wrong with her at first. Two cases in our town, 1 has been discharged from Hosp for home quarentine.
Some shelves empty but several stores restocking nightly.
I was furloughed with no pay on 03/17/2020, may get to work from home. Halfway through online signup for unemploymentbenefits when site crashed. 
Utility companies waiving fees. Spoke to landlord he said not to worry about rent. Full tank of gas and plenty of Gypsy provisions. Minions pretty well stocked too. Worry about fellow minion, he works basically face to face with people and handles money. He has always been diligent about hygiene. 
TV news said ages 9 to 91 being affected. 
On a happier note some photos of Miss Gypsy:


----------



## ChaosCat

Liked for beautiful Gypsy. It’s bad news you have been furloughed. Even though you are well stocked and your landlord is so sensible it’s really bad. No wonder the website crashed- so many people are furloughed or sacked just now. 

Hope something shows up!


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Liked for beautiful Gypsy. It's bad news you have been furloughed. Even though you are well stocked and your landlord is so sensible it's really bad. No wonder the website crashed- so many people are furloughed or sacked just now.
> 
> Hope something shows up!


Not too bad a photo of half a yawn. She is just sooo fast


----------



## Trixie1

Hi @dustydiamond1 So sorry to hear your news, these are certainly worrying times for the world and feels very surreal doesn't it glad to hear that you have a reasonable landlord and have enough provisions there, hopefully you will be able to work from home, fingers crossed. We have around 40 cases where I am and rising! scary times! But know this will pass Miss Gypsy is looking as gorgeous as ever, even mid yawn!! Stay well over there and keep in touchxx

Toby is now 11 months old and a ray of sunshine along with Sam, I have more colour in the garden which is lovely to see! Hope everybody else stays healthy at this incredibly difficult time Xx


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


> Hi @dustydiamond1 So sorry to hear your news, these are certainly worrying times for the world and feels very surreal doesn't it glad to hear that you have a reasonable landlord and have enough provisions there, hopefully you will be able to work from home, fingers crossed. We have around 40 cases where I am and rising! scary times! But know this will pass Miss Gypsy is looking as gorgeous as ever, even mid yawn!! Stay well over there and keep in touchxx
> 
> Toby is now 11 months old and a ray of sunshine along with Sam, I have more colour in the garden which is lovely to see! Hope everybody else stays healthy at this incredibly difficult time Xx
> View attachment 433854
> View attachment 433855
> View attachment 433856
> View attachment 433857


I just walked in from a very trying day at work and saw the beautiful flowers! Then a little scroll had me smiling and laughing a wonderful happy laugh - there is _sweet, handsome, precious Toby!_ Oh, my day is not bad at all now in the end! Toby's sweet face has just melted me @Trixie1 ! Oh, please give Toby and Sam hugs from Speedy and me! ♥♥♥♥.  Thank you!


----------



## raysmyheart

So happy when I saw the photos of Gypsy @dustydiamond1 ! I love her beautiful toothy yawn and so cute are her tiny front teeth! Oh, she is a dear Friend to you! I love her reflective expression as well, in the second photo!
Please know I am keeping you in my Prayers @dustydiamond1 during these very trying times. I am keeping all my Friends here in my daily Prayers as well.

Still, not a worry in the World with my feathery Friends at the pondenguinigeon


----------



## Trixie1

raysmyheart said:


> I just walked in from a very trying day at work and saw the beautiful flowers! Then a little scroll had me smiling and laughing a wonderful happy laugh - there is _sweet, handsome, precious Toby!_ Oh, my day is not bad at all now in the end! Toby's sweet face has just melted me @Trixie1 ! Oh, please give Toby and Sam hugs from Speedy and me! ♥♥♥♥.  Thank you!


Thank you glad it made a trying day a little easer and made you laugh. Big hugs to you and beautiful Speedy at this difficult time. Stay well and keep in touch❤


----------



## Summercat

Hi all

@weebeasties , great to see you and the handsome Keith. ❤

@raysmyheart Love all the pond photos but the last one you posted Saturday is picture perfect.

@dustydiamond1
As @Trixie1 said, glad to hear you have a decent landlord and are well stocked. Hope you can sort out some work from home.

@Trixie1
We are still waiting for spring, so nice to see some photos of your garden along with the adorable Toby  We had some less cool weather but this week I am back to my winter coat.

We are all well here and hope all our friends are and stay the same.


----------



## Summercat

Staying in.....well we do that anyway but now the humans are around more.


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat Staying put here too! Great to see Biggles and Jack SC Stay safe x

Hope our friends across the pond are all keeping well and safe too Take care everybody. xxx

Nap time.....again!


----------



## raysmyheart

_Hello and hugs to all our Friends here during these rough times._

Of course, all the kitties and posts in these pages are making me very happy today as I revisit them.

Lots of nesting activity around here these days - I came upon a heron nesting spot! It seems,the birds are larger than the nests they build and quite high up!








This is the spot where the nests are, it is full of water because of Spring rains, in the Summer, the water level drops -










_My warmest thoughts are with you all today. My Heart and Prayers are especially with all in Arkansas who are dealing with the tornado that struck yesterday all while coping with self-isolating. _


_Thank you, Kitties who post here, your photos are precious!_


----------



## raysmyheart

Trixie1 said:


> @Summercat Staying put here too! Great to see Biggles and Jack SC Stay safe x
> 
> Hope our friends across the pond are all keeping well and safe too Take care everybody. xxx
> 
> Nap time.....again!
> View attachment 434808
> View attachment 434809


I love Toby's fluffy tummy! :Cat


----------



## Summercat

Pretty photos @raysmyheart . You are in the Midwest ?

Hello sweet Toby & @Trixie1

We have snow today, despite spring paying a visit last week.

Here is a recent pic of Jack Pickles or Jack rabbit from the pose❤


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> Here is a recent pic of Jack Pickles or Jack rabbit from the pose❤


Hello, Jack Pickles!! I love your fluffy tummy!!

@Summercat , so wonderful to see Jack Pickles! Is Jack Pickles a nickname for Jack? The reason I ask is that for some reason (unknown even to myself), I have been calling Speedy as SpeedyPicklePaws for some time now!

Glad you enjoyed the photos of the heron's nest! I am in central Massachusetts, USA, only an hour from the beautiful Atlantic seashores! 

_Thinking warmly of all our forum Friends here today . __♥ _ _ from Speedy and me. _


----------



## Summercat

@raysmyheart, 
Ah Massachusetts ok I thought you were Midwest for some reason. Lovely woodland near you and lucky to be so close to the ocean as well. I would like to live near a coast some day.

Jack was the name one of the people who found him had given him & we ended up keeping it. Biggles is Henry Biggles, so Jack also needed a last name and OH chose Pickles.


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> Biggles is Henry Biggles, so Jack also needed a last name and OH chose Pickles.


These are the sweetest names that you cannot help smiling when you hear them.:Cat ♥ They are very happy names as it should be for Cats as sweet as Jack and Henry!:Cat:Cat


----------



## Summercat

Thank you very much @raysmyheart ❤


----------



## MaggieDemi

X


----------



## Summercat

@MaggieDemi 
What a cute fluffy girl Maggie is ❤
I don't think I saw your cats before. Now we need a pic of Demi
I suppose your father may have had a milder case. Glad to hear all well.

Hope everyone is well. We are fine.
Nice spring weather and we have the windows open to the fresh air. Cat screen in place windows that is.


----------



## MaggieDemi

X


----------



## Summercat

Aw thank you @MaggieDemi ❤ Lovely looking duo.

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Trixie1

Hi Everybody
Hope you had a good Easter despite the circumstances and are staying well and safe.

@MaggieDemi Its lovely to meet Maggie and Demi they are absolutely gorgeous! Hope you are OK over there in NY! Looks like the virus is about to reach its peak there. I do hope so x

Here's another fluffy tummy to bring a smile. Toby is nearly a year old now!

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Summercat

Hi all & gorgeous Toby

Time flies, it just seems like yesterday we were introduced to Toby:Cat

Hope everyone is well and those who can are spending a bit of time outside. We don't have a garden/yard but have the windows open and can get fresh air and hear the birds singing. The boys of course are fascinated but as such the birds are safe from them.
Post spring photos please if you have any.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Hello friends Hope everyone and their lived ones are going well. So sorry to have gone so long but thete just doesn't seem to be enough hours in the day. I've been working from home and Gypsys dad has always kept working. We are in Central Illinois. Our Govener has extended our Stay at Home order had been extended through May and after May1st anyone over the age of 2 must wear a mask. Gypsy loves having me around all the time. My supervisor on break:















And of course we still get outside. Weather has been weird, temperature fluctuating wildly. Its cool and rainy today. But the windows are open and we are listening to the rain.
These are from last week.


----------



## dustydiamond1

I apologize for the typos. I originally did this on my phone which wouldn't let me edit and by the time got on my Chromebook it was too late


----------



## dustydiamond1

Righy now:















Just love how her back footsies are tucked together


----------



## Summercat

Hi everyone,

@dustydiamond1 
Gypsy looks so cute, snuggled up. I like the quilt under her bed as well, pretty pattern.
Are masks easily available to use in public in case you want to go out? I keep reading about items such as masks being in short supply.
We are not required in public here to have them but when I go to the shop, most shop workers seem to have them. Police and delivery drivers as well. I don't see many people when I go to the shop, so easy enough to keep social distance.


----------



## weebeasties

Hi everybody. Hope everyone is healthy and well. 
Covid 19 has changed things for everyone. I thought I would write about what it is like for me here in Florida.

My college classes have moved to online classes and the workload seems double. Only a couple more weeks left in this semester though, then I will be on summer break.

I am considered an "essential worker" so I am out in the public most days. People don't seem to grasp the concept of social distancing here. Whole families strolling around stores, living life as normal. There seems to be an age divide on who chooses to wear a mask. Most people that wear one are over 50. They are usually homemade cloth masks.

There are still shortages of certain items here. Toilet paper, cleaning supplies, yeast, flour, and butter are nearly impossible to find. So are fabric, thread, and elastic. (Stuff used to make masks) Soap was difficult to find as well, but there has been more on the shelves recently. Happily, there is a good supply of cat food and kitty litter!

Testing for the virus is woefully inadequate. There are approximately 20,000 reported cases in my state, but I fear that there are many more that just haven't been tested. There are strict guidelines on who can get tested, so until more testing is available we can't see the "big picture".

Sadly, officials seem to view everything through a political lens. Instead of listening to doctors and scientists, many (both local and federal)seem to be making decisions based on what they think will get them re-elected. Depressing.

So how is life where you are? How has covid 19 changed things for you?

On a different subject, we have a stray that has shown up. We have been feeding him for about 3 weeks now. We have made a little progress with him. We can now get about 10 feet from him before he runs. As long as we keep our distance, we can talk to him and he will give us slow blinks. I am hoping to earn his trust enough to catch him and get him neutered. He appears to be a fully grown male, yet strangely hasn't been spraying all around the house. He also doesn't seem interested in chasing our many squirrels, instead preferring to eat his meals out of a bowl. All in all he seems to be a laid-back, friendly chap, if a little skittish when we get too close. Hopefully we will earn his trust soon!


----------



## Summercat

Hi all 

@weebeasties 
Thanks for the update

Hope you get to enjoy a bit your well deserved summer break when it arrives after your college courses. I have seen some news from Florida and it does not seem social distancing is very much a priority.

Where we are, the store shelves are luckily still pretty much as normal.

Central Moscow, is calm and pretty quiet. People in shops are not that many and those that are seem to abide by the social distancing markers on the floor at check outs. 
We have not had the shortages that I have seen on the news in the US & UK, so overall aside from being indoors most of the time, there is not much change.
Parks are closed and restaurants aside from take away & delivery.
Grocery stores and pharmacies are open and you are allowed to walk to them or walk a dog if you have one.
Public transport now requires a pass, which can be downloaded on your phone.
People with essential worker jobs and those who have a need like Dr visits can get a pass to travel.

There are no pet shops in walking distance for us, so have been ordering online. I was worried that some brands I buy would not be available if the crisis continued but so far we have been lucky and the boys can still eat their favorite foods.

That's nice you have a new friend  It is may be he was once owned and was neutered. 
My family took in a stray that seemed to have been dumped in their neighborhood in the US. He was very skittish at first and would run and not allow contact but now he is a puddle of love. 
He was not neutered but I think he was once owned but had been scared, possibly by people chasing him away.

Here is Jack, hanging around :










& Mr. Biggles, having a rest:










Hope everyone is well & staying safe ❤


----------



## Trixie1

Hi Everybody

@weebeasties

It's great to hear from you, Glad your Ok over there at this very challenging time for all. Sounds to me that you are where we were two or so weeks ago. I'm still having problems
buying cleaning products and flour but its a lot easier now to get these items. We had a huge problem here with people panic buying toilet paper of all things, which is a complete
mystery to me!! It's calmed down now thank goodness!! The wearing of masks is not mandatory here in the UK when out in public (yet) but suspect this may change very soon. I 
see very few people wearing them where I am and most people are generally being sensible and sticking to the social distancing rule of standing 2 metres away from each other when 
in public places.

We are still in lock down here, to be reviewed on the 7th May. I am lucky to be able to work from home. I normally work in London so am happy not to be going into the office at this 
present time.Testing in my opinion is the key to beating this pandemic, no matter where in the world you are. Seems to me that far to many states over there are starting to open far to
early and fear that this may result in a higher rate of loss of life I have a huge amount of respect for the essential workers out there that are keeping our counties going.Thank goodness
for them

Hope you manage to gain the trust of your new little visitor, sounds to me that you are half way there already.

Stay well and safe over there x

@Summercat Lovely to see Jack and Mr Biggles Just chilling there! x

Sam seems to be very happy that I'm around a lot more! his favorite chilling pose!
Stay Safe, well and strong everyone xx


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Sam looks the image of a contented cat. ❤


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> @dustydiamond1
> Gypsy looks so cute, snuggled up. I like the quilt under her bed as well, pretty pattern.
> Are masks easily available to use in public in case you want to go out? I keep reading about items such as masks being in short supply.
> We are not required in public here to have them but when I go to the shop, most shop workers seem to have them. Police and delivery drivers as well. I don't see many people when I go to the shop, so easy enough to keep social distance.


Masks are not to be found for sale in the stores. Luckly I had bought some back in the day (way prior to this mess) just to have on hand, non latex gloves too. Gypsys gramma made the quilt it is very beautiful I'll post photos when I have a chance. Per our Governor we are required to wear masks in public and stores. They have people at the door who won't let you in without one on. Of course there are idiots who take them off once they are inside. Not me! I started wearing one in stores when this all began.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Getting a photo of the red quilt, corners flipped up to show the back.








Hi mom what cha doin?







Tell everybody to stay safe


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> @raysmyheart,
> Ah Massachusetts ok I thought you were Midwest for some reason. Lovely woodland near you and lucky to be so close to the ocean as well. I would like to live near a coast some day.
> 
> Jack was the name one of the people who found him had given him & we ended up keeping it. Biggles is Henry Biggles, so Jack also needed a last name and OH chose Pickles.


Gypsy is in the Midwest. We are in Central Illinois. Illinois motto is The Land of Lincoln. We have had so much rain lately with temps ranging from the upper 6o's farenheit to the 40's with a frost warning for the coming Saturday. Our Magnolia tree a few weeks ago,







flowers are now gone but it has beautiful green leaves. Blue skys a f
ew days ago








unfortunately this is what they have mostly been looking like








Gypsy is worn out supervising mom minon working-from-home
















She has her mask on and says everybody stay safe


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy enjoying a sunny Caturday. Very cool and windy outside, rain again Sunday


----------



## Trixie1

Hi All

Hope everybody is keeping well over the pond.

@dustydiamond1 Hello beautiful Gypsy Glad your both keeping well over there. How nice of you Gypsy to help 
Your minion with her work whilst working from home. Good girl! Clever too! Wearing your mask in these unusual times! 
Better to be safe then sorry!x

@Summercat Finally have some flowers in the garden, decided to show themselves a bit late this year but very happy
to see them now. Here are a few.....

Stay safe and well everybody xx


----------



## Summercat

Blue skies here yesterday and perfect weather. I think for my walk to the shop today I will wear shorts. Looks another nice day today.

Pretty flowers @Trixie1 !
I have been trying to get a few snaps as I walk to and from the shop. I managed a few lilacs starting to come into bloom in the parking lot behind our building. Plus a few other flowers I can see.
Are those purplish flowers also lilacs in your photos?

@dustydiamond1
Very pretty quilt, handy to have a quilt maker in the family 
Hope the blue skies come back soon.


----------



## weebeasties

Hi everyone! Hope all are well.

I finished my exams and today is my first day off work and school in a long time. I'm being very lazy today!

Great pictures! @dustydiamond1 Gypsy is so adorable! I love seeing her. @Trixie1 such beautiful flowers!

The weather is warm here and spring flowers have come and gone. We are waiting for summer blooms, but we have a few early bloomers. One is a little volunteer sunflower from our bird feeder.

























Jasmine and Buddy hanging out on the cat tree this morning.
































The 29th of this month is Buddy's gotcha day. He has been with us almost 2 years. It seems like yesterday that he was so tiny that he fit in the palm of my hand!:Cat

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Summercat

Hi @weebeasties, Jasmine & Buddy 

Lovely photos & congrats on finishing your exams

Hi all,

We had nice weather yesterday, so I got a few photos of lilacs which are beginning to bloom.
Photos taken on my walk to the grocery store. Parks are still closed but I hear some may be reopening soon.
Biggles & Jack are good. Jack and I played a long game of fetch this morning with his favorite valerian fish, found again under the couch the other day. The original fish is much more favored over the two identical but less worn replacements.


----------



## fifi.trixie.belle

*creeps in*
Hello everyone! Very new here but wanted to come and say hello to you all and introduce myself and kitty Fifi! We live in England and Fifi joined me and my husband about 8 months ago.

We're just starting her on raw and she's done well, just crunched up and devoured her first ever (half) chicken wing!

Here she is! Look forward to getting to know you xx


----------



## Summercat

Hi and welcome @fifi.trixie.belle 

My cats are Mr. Henry Biggles, the black and fluffy one & Jack Pickles, the grey and white short hair.

I was surprised the first time I gave Biggles a raw chicken leg and he crunched it up, bone and all, just left a bit at the end.
I think he must have eaten raw before, we adopted him at about 1.5 years old. He loves raw food.

My youngest, came to us very young but I did not try him on bones till he was over six months old and he prefers raw mince.


----------



## Trixie1

fifi.trixie.belle said:


> *creeps in*
> Hello everyone! Very new here but wanted to come and say hello to you all and introduce myself and kitty Fifi! We live in England and Fifi joined me and my husband about 8 months ago.
> 
> We're just starting her on raw and she's done well, just crunched up and devoured her first ever (half) chicken wing!
> 
> Here she is! Look forward to getting to know you xx


Hello and welcome to the forum

I've never given any of my cats raw food. I'm a little worried about the bones! Perhaps I will try giving raw chicken wings one 
day soon as lots of people here do feed their cats raw food and the cats do seem to enjoy it not to mention the health benefits. Your cat is gorgeous! I do love tabby's


----------



## fifi.trixie.belle

Summercat said:


> Hi and welcome @fifi.trixie.belle
> 
> My cats are Mr. Henry Biggles, the black and fluffy one & Jack Pickles, the grey and white short hair.
> 
> I was surprised the first time I gave Biggles a raw chicken leg and he crunched it up, bone and all, just left a bit at the end.
> I think he must have eaten raw before, we adopted him at about 1.5 years old. He loves raw food.
> 
> My youngest, came to us very young but I did not try him on bones till he was over six months old and he prefers raw mince.


Hello Summercat! Thank you for the welcome 

So far so good, although my husband was terrified that Fifi would choke on her first bone....thankfully not and she seemed to enjoy it. Day two has begun with a teaspoon of raw rabbit in among her Applaws 

Looking forward to seeing Biggles and Pickles' adventures!

Lxx


----------



## fifi.trixie.belle

Summercat said:


> Hi and welcome @fifi.trixie.belle
> 
> My cats are Mr. Henry Biggles, the black and fluffy one & Jack Pickles, the grey and white short hair.
> 
> I was surprised the first time I gave Biggles a raw chicken leg and he crunched it up, bone and all, just left a bit at the end.
> I think he must have eaten raw before, we adopted him at about 1.5 years old. He loves raw food.
> 
> My youngest, came to us very young but I did not try him on bones till he was over six months old and he prefers raw mince.


Wait, is that Pickles' tail sticking out of the bathtub...?! Just spotted it lol :Joyful


----------



## fifi.trixie.belle

Trixie1 said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum
> 
> I've never given any of my cats raw food. I'm a little worried about the bones! Perhaps I will try giving raw chicken wings one
> day soon as lots of people here do feed their cats raw food and the cats do seem to enjoy it not to mention the health benefits. Your cat is gorgeous! I do love tabby's


Thank you for the welcome, Trixie namesake!  I was nervous but I believe they can handle it as long as it's not too big a bone for newbies to raw food. Thank you, yes, she's a real cutie - a Bengal/Russian blue (mum - dad unknown) mix. Lovely personality too. She's still very much at the following me around stage :Smuggrin

Lxx


----------



## Summercat

@fifi.trixie.belle 
Raw rabbit is good! I sometimes buy rabbit mince for the boys. I figure it along with birds, mice etc it is part of their natural diet. More so than beef and some other proteins in cat food.
Yep, that is Jack Pickles tail, a fairly long one 

@Trixie1 
From what I heard, raw bones are fine for cats and good for calcium. Cooked bones are dangerous. Sam, if not used to eating bones may just eat the meat off the bones. Biggles crunches away at the bones much to my surprise. If I give him a raw chicken leg he eats more in one sitting than if I give him canned food.

The boys also like chicken hearts and lungs. Sometimes I buy a bit of liver as well. Most of the raw they eat now though is frozen packs of complete raw that I defrost and give them.


----------



## Summercat

Hi guys,

Hope everyone well☘

@weebeasties , happy belated Gotcha day to Buddy, hope he had a good day. 

I was finally able to visit the shelter on Saturday, since the lockdown for coronavirus began.
Weather here has been perfect early summer weather and the parks have reopened. 
I will post some pics from Saturday, plus a few others a bit later today.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hope everybody is keeping well over the pond.
> 
> @dustydiamond1 Hello beautiful Gypsy Glad your both keeping well over there. How nice of you Gypsy to help
> Your minion with her work whilst working from home. Good girl! Clever too! Wearing your mask in these unusual times!
> Better to be safe then sorry!x
> 
> @Summercat Finally have some flowers in the garden, decided to show themselves a bit late this year but very happy
> to see them now. Here are a few.....
> 
> Stay safe and well everybody xx
> View attachment 439311
> View attachment 439312
> View attachment 439313
> View attachment 439314
> View attachment 439315
> View attachment 439316


So very beautiful! Thanks so much for sharing. Hope you are staying safe and well. Gypsy says goodnite/goodmorning to all her furfriends.


----------



## Summercat

Hi all

Sorry I forgot to post photos the other day, will do so now, today will be hot, 85 F

Have a nice sleep Gypsy

A few kittens from last Saturday :


----------



## Trixie1

Hi All Hope everybody is keeping well. 
Hello @dustydiamond1 and beautiful Gypsy. We are well thank you. The Lockdown here has now eased a little. (Thank goodness!) How are you? And how are things in Illinois now? Improving I hope. A few more of my shrubs now have flowers, here are a few along with a couple of photos of Toby all grown up now! He loves to spend time in the garden. Take care and stay well x

@Summercat How adorable are these little kittens Hope they find a forever home soon. Glad the shelters have reopened over there. My local shelter is still closed. Hopefully it will open next week as I have lots of goodies for them that I'm sure they could use. So summer has finally arrived there. Enjoy and you stay well too. x

@weebeasties Wishing gorgeous Buddy a happy Belated Gotcha day from us too! I'm sure he had a wonderful day with you and the gang. How are things in Florida now? Better,I do hope so. Take care for now. x


----------



## Summercat

Hi everyone,
Enjoying the warm weather here. The past few days when I have gone for a walk mid afternoon, the weather was so nice and sunny, it was like being on holiday in the Mediterranean. Today will drop a little to 21c / 70 F. Perfect room temperature weather 

@Trixie1
Lucky Toby to have a garden. He does look grown up ❤
Lovely flowers! What are the tall purple ones?

The shelter is open but not fully. The volunteers are on a schedule and only so many per day are allowed. Three volunteers a day are allowed in with the cats.

People can adopt dogs and cats but not go into the enclosures. Those chosen to be adopted are brought out to them in the waiting area. Before current restrictions they were allowed to visit the enclosures.

Maybe your local shelter has a drop box for donations but next week is soon.☘


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Hi everyone,
> Enjoying the warm weather here. The past few days when I have gone for a walk mid afternoon, the weather was so nice and sunny, it was like being on holiday in the Mediterranean. Today will drop a little to 21c / 70 F. Perfect room temperature weather
> 
> @Trixie1
> Lucky Toby to have a garden. He does look grown up ❤
> Lovely flowers! What are the tall purple ones?
> 
> The shelter is open but not fully. The volunteers are on a schedule and only so many per day are allowed. Three volunteers a day are allowed in with the cats.
> 
> People can adopt dogs and cats but not go into the enclosures. Those chosen to be adopted are brought out to them in the waiting area. Before current restrictions they were allowed to visit the enclosures.
> 
> Maybe your local shelter has a drop box for donations but next week is soon.☘


@Summercat Thanks SCthe tall purple plants are Salvia's. Your right, my local shelter does have a drop off point for food etc. I'll be going there tomorrow to drop off some items for the cats. Take care for now x


----------



## dustydiamond1

Air sculptures from a sunny Sunday,


----------



## Summercat

Such pretty blue skies @dustydiamond1 ❤

How are you & Gypsy?


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> Such pretty blue skies @dustydiamond1 ❤
> 
> How are you & Gypsy?


We are doing fine. Moms been working from home and I've been hard at work Supervising. 
No tv until your break







I'll look that up for you





















Crunching numbers








I work hard and I sleep hard


----------



## Summercat

Nice to see you Gypsy and very kind you are helping out❤

Will it be back to work in the workplace soon or do you think at home will continue awhile?
Here outdoor seating opened a week ago in restaurants and cafes and today indoor is to be allowed. 
Regular shops opened but still require masks and gloves.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> Nice to see you Gypsy and very kind you are helping out❤
> 
> Will it be back to work in the workplace soon or do you think at home will continue awhile?
> Here outdoor seating opened a week ago in restaurants and cafes and today indoor is to be allowed.
> Regular shops opened but still require masks and gloves.


They say we will be back at work July 6 unless things change. Many cities seeing a spike in cases. People aren't wearing masks. So sad we don't have a caring, sane leader instead of a self-absorbed egotistical spoiled brat maniac.


----------



## Trixie1

dustydiamond1 said:


> They say we will be back at work July 6 unless things change. Many cities seeing a spike in cases. People aren't wearing masks. So sad we don't have a caring, sane leader instead of a self-absorbed egotistical spoiled brat maniac.


Lol Couldn't have put it better myself! Lovely to see busy Gypsy glad your keeping well over there. x


----------



## dustydiamond1

Hi! Hope everyone is doing well.
Snuggies with Dad














new box lid








Stop taking my picture








Skys and tree















Take care everybody


----------



## Summercat

@dustydiamond1

Looks gorgeous weather and nice to see you & Gypsy 

Hello all, and I will try to write more tomorrow ~ am about to get some zzz's :Yawn


----------



## Summercat

Hi all,
Hope everyone well and things good.
Here are a few recent pics from us:

Jack had buried himself under the covers, I went to straighten the lump in the bed & it was Jack









Biggles from his perch in the loft


----------



## dustydiamond1

Out of the blue




























Chewy sent an original oil painting of me last week


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> Chewy sent an original oil painting of me last week


That is so awesome, Gypsy! A beautiful portrait! I once read an article about how Chewy will do this sometimes. 
I love the soft colors and the painting really captures your eyes beautifully!
Maybe my Mum will start getting my food from Chewy. xoxoxo Speedy


----------



## Summercat

@dustydiamond1 
Good likeness of Gypsy 

@raysmyheart Nice to see you. 

We are all well, Biggles had a scare last week but all ok now. 
Weather getting chilly. I hope we have a bit of Indian summer but it may pass us by this year.


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> That is so awesome, Gypsy! A beautiful portrait! I once read an article about how Chewy will do this sometimes.
> I love the soft colors and the painting really captures your eyes beautifully!
> Maybe my Mum will start getting my food from Chewy. xoxoxo Speedy


Yes the eyes are beautiful. Didn't quite get the nose or feet right but really fantastic considering the only photo they had to go by is the Chewy small profile one. Overall I haven't ordered much and hadn't ordered for quite awhile so the painting showing up out of the blue was quite a pleasant surprise.


----------



## dustydiamond1

We discovered black areas in Gypsys ears. We have a vet appt this afternoon. No nasty smell, no scratching and she hasn't been around any other animals other than her fur dad & me. We take her outside in harness. Anyone else experience anything like this? We use Revolution plus.


----------



## dustydiamond1

dustydiamond1 said:


> We discovered black areas in Gypsys ears. We have a vet appt this afternoon. No nasty smell, no scratching and she hasn't been around any other animals other than her fur dad & me. We take her outside in harness. Anyone else experience anything like this? We use Revolution plus.


Back from the vet, it's just dirty ears. She's just fine. YaY.


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Back from the vet, it's just dirty ears. She's just fine. YaY.


Phew! That's a relief!


----------



## ebonycat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Back from the vet, it's just dirty ears. She's just fine. YaY.


Oh such good news. Yay!! xx


----------



## Summercat

That's good @dustydiamond1


----------



## dustydiamond1

Got some great ear floof photos


----------



## Summercat

Hi there lovely Gypsy with your new clean ears 

How are things where you are @dustydiamond1 ?

I have been off Instagram for about a week or so but will try to catch up there soon also.
Xx


----------



## Trixie1

dustydiamond1 said:


> Got some great ear floof photos
> View attachment 452391
> View attachment 452392
> View attachment 452393
> View attachment 452394


Hello Beautiful Gypsy Love your fluffy ears, will come in handy in the winter months Hope you are all keeping safe and well over the pond. xx


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> Hi there lovely Gypsy with your new clean ears
> 
> How are things where you are @dustydiamond1 ?
> 
> I have been off Instagram for about a week or so but will try to catch up there soon also.
> Xx


Crazy temperature fluctuations this week. 80 degrees farenheit yesterday, 40'S with wind and rain today.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> Hello Beautiful Gypsy Love your fluffy ears, will come in handy in the winter months Hope you are all keeping safe and well over the pond. xx


Hi, the temperature dropped almost 40 degrees since yesterday and the floof does help keep my ears warm. Hope you are staying safe too.


----------



## Summercat

We had a really nice day yesterday. It felt like early spring. Was a nice surprise after some chilly days.


----------



## dustydiamond1

A bit nippy yesterday but we bundled up and enjoyed the sunshine


















































Check out the walrus whiskers of concentration!


----------



## dustydiamond1

dustydiamond1 said:


> A bit nippy yesterday but we bundled up and enjoyed the sunshine
> View attachment 452756
> View attachment 452757
> View attachment 452758
> View attachment 452759
> View attachment 452760
> View attachment 452762
> View attachment 452763
> 
> Check out the walrus whiskers of concentration!
> View attachment 452764


I'm sorry, I wiped out a comment about her sweater when I added the walrus whiskers photo. I got it last year at the end of season at Menards, (don't tell her its a dog sweater)


----------



## Summercat

Gypsy you are all set for winter ~ love your sweater


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy yesterday


----------



## Summercat

Gypsy what good acrobatics in the sun


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> A bit nippy yesterday but we bundled up and enjoyed the sunshine
> View attachment 452756
> View attachment 452757
> View attachment 452758
> View attachment 452759
> View attachment 452760
> View attachment 452762
> View attachment 452763
> 
> Check out the walrus whiskers of concentration!
> View attachment 452764


I _love_ the shadow art Gypsy! That is so neat! Your walks look awesome @dustydiamond1 and Gypsy's blue sweater is so pretty! I like that it is not a constricting style, looks comfortable and easy to wear!

Speedy and I send warm thoughts to all.♥

Last week, a co-worker of mine presented me with a gift I am cherishing very much! She gave me this artwork, painted by her Grandson. I think he has captured Speedy's sweet nature very well:







♥


----------



## Summercat

@raysmyheart 
Oh that was sweet of her grandson


----------



## raysmyheart

Summercat said:


> @raysmyheart
> Oh that was sweet of her grandson


Wasn't it? It was also so adorable that he told his Grandmum to tell me that he "ran out of room for the tail".:Happy:Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

Merry Christmas it was 11°f with a feels like temp of 1°f. Nope, nope, nope...


----------



## Summercat

Merry Christmas @dustydiamond1 & Gypsy and anyone passing by.

We had a good Christmas, as we still have our Jack, who we almost lost twice, so that was the best Christmas present.

☃❄☃


----------



## Golondrina

dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 458481
> View attachment 458482
> View attachment 458483
> View attachment 458484
> View attachment 458485
> View attachment 458486
> View attachment 458489
> Merry Christmas it was 11°f with a feels like temp of 1°f. Nope, nope, nope...


Hi dustydiamond, long time not seeing you! Merry Christmas to you and Gypsy from Sombra and I.:Nailbiting


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> Merry Christmas @dustydiamond1 & Gypsy and anyone passing by.
> 
> We had a good Christmas, as we still have our Jack, who we almost lost twice, so that was the best Christmas present.
> 
> ☃❄☃


 Definitely Jack is the best present :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

Golondrina said:


> Hi dustydiamond, long time not seeing you! Merry Christmas to you and Gypsy from Sombra and I.:Nailbiting


Thank you sweeties hope your day was great. Stay warm and stay safe.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Happy Boxing Day everyone


----------



## dustydiamond1

Happy New Year everyone























And this is for 2020








We have ice today















Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## Trixie1

Hi @dustydiamond1 Happy New Year to you and the gorgeous Gypsy too of course! I totally agree with her opinion of 2020! But I'm hopeful that 2021 will be a lot brighter and happier for all. Red is definitely her colour, she looks so beautiful. Stay safe and well over there xx


----------



## Summercat

Happy New Year from us as well ❄✨


----------



## dustydiamond1

Trixie1 said:


> Hi @dustydiamond1 Happy New Year to you and the gorgeous Gypsy too of course! I totally agree with her opinion of 2020! But I'm hopeful that 2021 will be a lot brighter and happier for all. Red is definitely her colour, she looks so beautiful. Stay safe and well over there xx


:Kiss:Joyful


----------



## dustydiamond1

Hope everyone is doing well. Fingers crossed and prayers we have a peaceful Changing of the Guard later today. We have more military in Washington DC than are deployed worldwide.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## Summercat

@dustydiamond1 
Hello sweet Gypsy ☃
I haven't been on Instagram a few weeks, so don't think I am ignoring you, I will pop back on soon.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> @dustydiamond1
> Hello sweet Gypsy ☃
> I haven't been on Instagram a few weeks, so don't think I am ignoring you, I will pop back on soon.


:Joyful:Kiss:Cat


----------



## raysmyheart

I am just seeing these awesome photos! @dustydiamond1 ! The icicles are so pretty!

Speedy has sent a note -
Hi, Gypsy! I love your beautiful dress!♥ My Mum would like to get me one but then she says she knows I will wiggle out of it right away and that is true:Cat, but yours looks so awesome and warm! I am watching a lot of my bird Friends at the feeder and I am glad they come to visit me every day. My Mum says I trill at them, but I am just saying "hello"! stay well and snuggly, Gypsy, luv, your Friend, Speedy♥








P.S. - Mum put some fuzzy coating on my pictures and called it artwork, but I thinks she just pressed some buttons called "edit". Here they are -















Stay well, all.♥:Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> I am just seeing these awesome photos! @dustydiamond1 ! The icicles are so pretty!
> 
> Speedy has sent a note -
> Hi, Gypsy! I love your beautiful dress!♥ My Mum would like to get me one but then she says she knows I will wiggle out of it right away and that is true:Cat, but yours looks so awesome and warm! I am watching a lot of my bird Friends at the feeder and I am glad they come to visit me every day. My Mum says I trill at them, but I am just saying "hello"! stay well and snuggly, Gypsy, luv, your Friend, Speedy♥
> View attachment 460641
> 
> 
> P.S. - Mum put some fuzzy coating on my pictures and called it artwork, but I thinks she just pressed some buttons called "edit". Here they are -
> 
> View attachment 460640
> View attachment 460639
> 
> 
> Stay well, all.♥:Cat


:Joyful:Cat Hi Speedy!
Your pictures are very pretty but more of them would be great.
Mom says Hi. She bribes me with pieces of Sheba meat sticks to get sweaters on and once they're on I kinda like the warmth especially when I am looking out the windows. 
We have been getting outside often. Got mad at mom. A neighbor threw out a lot of popcorn and stale cereal in the alley for birds and squirrels a few days before and mom wouldn't let me eat any of the cereal I was determimed to to the point of actually picking me up...twice!
My minions are getting out of hand.
Once back inside I punished her by hiding the rest of the day. 
Take care and stay warm watching those birds, do you get squirrels too? They are very pesky and definitely need keeping an eye on!
Mom said she'll post some photos from last Friday and Saturday. 
Love, Gypsy :Cat:Kiss:Joyful


----------



## dustydiamond1

Friday - It was very cold and I didn't go down the stairs and snuggled under blankie once back inside.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Saturday wasn't so windy and cold and we went meandering. Of course I led the way as usual.


----------



## dustydiamond1

ATTACK!

__
http://instagr.am/p/CK9ikrVJM8q/
(No hoomuns or cats were harmed in the making of this video. 'Hand wrestling is ONLY played when the Barnes & Nobles plastic bag is involved. She is usually in her box lid & I wrap it around my hand and arm and then Attack!)


----------



## dustydiamond1

We have been going out early to beat the high heat wave. These are on Saturday.


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> We have been going out early to beat the high heat wave. These are on Saturday.
> View attachment 469936
> View attachment 469937
> View attachment 469938
> View attachment 469939
> View attachment 469940


Gypsy knows how to keep cool @dustydiamond1 ! She looks like she is enjoying the coolness from the grass and also the shaded stonework! Oh, my, she is such a sweetheart and what a precious Friendship you have with her.♥ Good idea to go out early for your walks!

Such pretty clouds, I can almost make out the images of two Kitties, maybe a mama and kitten, rolling on their backs, playing, in the second clouds photo. My imagination can get ahead of me though.

Thank you, Gypsy, for the awesome pictures!:Cat


----------



## SbanR

Has anyone heard from @Summercat ? Wondering how she is; Jack and Biggles too


----------

